# 3x3 Race Thread (15s/12s/10s/8s)



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello SpeedSolving!

This is the 3x3 Race to Sub 15/12/10/8 seconds.

The rules are simple:

All scrambles will be generated by the WCA official cube scrambler.
Scramble length will always be 25 moves HTM.
Please do not cheat, it is not the end of the world if you do poorly.
This is a weekly competition so once a week the round will end and a new round will start inwhich I compose the results and new scrambles will be provided.
There will be 3 averages of 12 you are suppose to do.
Once you have finished the 3 averages of 12, take the mean of those averages to get your true average of all of them.
If you fail to complete your averages I will exept late averages by one day. Any thing after that you will just have to do the next rounds scrambles.
If you do not average your averages together I will likely not do it for you and your results will not be noted.
I want your posts to look like this please:
Race(Sub X)

Average one: XX.xx
Individual times

Average two: XX.xx
Individual times

Average three:
Individual times

Mean of averages: XX.xx

If you have any questions please ask.

I might change the format and when rounds end from time to time.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Scrambles/Results

*Round 1*: Scrambles  | Results
*Round 2*: Scrambles | Results
*Round 3*: Scrambles | Results


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Scrambles for round 1: 

1st average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**B F R' D L F2 L' R U' F D' F' D2 R F2 R U2 B R2 F2 R' B' D' F' D'	

2.	**L2 D U' B2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 D' U R2 B2 L' D B' U' B F' L2 R' D' L2 D2	

3.	**D B L D' R D' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B F D2 U' F2 L U B' F U' R2 B' D' U2	

4.	**U' R2 B2 F' L R' F2 U R D2 U' F D B' D' U' B2 F2 L' R2 D U L2 B U'	

5.	**L2 F' R' D U' L' D2 L' F U L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B' F' L' D2 F2 L' D' U' L2	

6.	**B2 F' U2 F2 D' U' L F2 L' U' B' R D U' B L2 R D2 R' U2 L B U' B L2	

7.	**L B2 D B2 U B' R' B2 D R2 D F L R' F2 D U' B2 R D2 U R2 U2 F' U'	

8.	**D R2 F' L D' R D2 F2 L U2 R2 F' D F2 R F U' R' D U2 L' D L' F2 L'	

9.	**R2 B' F2 L' R U' F2 L D' F D2 F' U2 B F L R F U B R F' R2 U2 R2	

10.	**R' U' L2 D2 B D U2 R2 F2 L U' F2 D' B2 D B' F' L2 R' D' F D2 R F R2	

11.	**R2 D2 L U L B L' D2 L' D' L2 U2 R U F' D2 U L R' U2 R2 D U' R' F'	

12.	**B' D2 U B2 F' U F' R2 F2 L' D' B2 F U' B2 R' D R' F U F' L' D' B' F2



2nd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**F L R' D L' D' B' F2 D F D' B' F' D U L R' D L B2 F' R2 F' R' D2	

2.	**D2 L' D' F2 U L F' L2 B U' L' F L2 R2 B2 U R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U R2	

3.	**F2 L2 F2 R F' R' D' L2 R U F R F2 U' L2 R F2 U2 B' D' F2 D U R2 F2	

4.	**D B2 R' F2 U' L2 D2 U2 L B' D2 F2 L B2 F2 L' F2 D U' R2 D U' F L' U'	

5.	**D2 L R B' L U R2 F D B F D2 U2 R B2 F' D L2 U' B D' U F' D' B	

6.	**F L F R F D R' F2 R' B D F2 L R D' R' F' D2 U B2 R' B F2 D L'	

7.	**L U B L' R' U' B' L2 F2 D F2 U F D' U R2 D2 U' F' D' R' U2 B' F' L2	

8.	**L' F' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 R' U2 B R2 U2 B2 D' U' L B' D' R' F2 U2	

9.	**L' B' D2 L' F' D2 R U F R' D2 U' F' L D2 F L2 B' L R U' B2 D2 B F'	

10.	**F2 D L R2 F' D2 R' U' R B2 U2 B' F U2 R' D' U' L2 R B' F2 D2 F R' D	

11.	**F L' D' L U2 R U' L' R B' L' U' F U B' R B F R B U2 L' B' R2 F	

12.	**L' B' F2 U' R U L R2 D L' D' F' R2 B2 D U' F L F L' R U2 F2 R' F



3rd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**U' R U2 L' R B2 L D2 U2 B U L' B F' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R' D F' L B'	

2.	**D U B F U2 L2 D B2 F D F2 D L' U' L F R' B2 L B' F L2 B' F D	

3.	**F D L2 R' U' L R B' F2 R' B D B2 D2 L R2 B' L B' D' L F L2 R F	

4.	**U2 L2 D' U' L' B U R D2 B' F' L2 R B F L2 R B F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' D	

5.	**B' U L2 D U F' L' B2 U' L2 F' R' D2 U F2 D' F' L D2 L F D2 L' R2 D2	

6.	**U' F2 L' R' F2 D U2 L' U F' D' B' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' U L2 R B R' B' D2	

7.	**B2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 D B' F2 L2 B' F D' B' F2 R' D2 B' L U' R D2 U L'	

8.	**U2 L' R2 B' D2 F' D' U2 B D' R U' R' F2 D U F' R' B L R2 F' L2 R' D2	

9.	**U2 L R2 B' F2 D2 L' U2 L U2 B2 U2 B F L2 U B D B2 F R D U F' U2	

10.	**R' F D' B' L2 R D' B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F L' D U' L' F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R U	

11.	**L' B2 U2 B F D' B2 F U' L' F2 L F2 U2 L B U L D2 B D' U' R U' B	

12.	**U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F D' L' F' U' B F2 D B2 F L2 R2 D' B2 L' U' R2 B



Good luck everybody. Round ends December 7th 2011 at 11:59 PM EST.


----------



## CommaYou (Nov 30, 2011)

Race to sub-15

1st Ao12
19.66 (14.11) 23.05 (23.86) 20.98 21.45 22.57 20.84 18.46 17.67 18.99 18.52
=*20.22*

2nd Ao12
(13.05) 19.22 18.07 17.64 19.51 17.09 19.21 (23.62) 20.21 16.43 17.08 20.81
=*18.53*

3rd Ao12
(15.37) 21.54 20.65 18.80 18.85 18.76 15.63 21.46 (22.71) 21.15 16.58 20.28
=*19.37*

= 19.37


----------



## JasonK (Nov 30, 2011)

Good idea, this is probably better than having separate threads for them all.

Race to sub-15

Average 1:

Average 2:

Average 3:

Final Avg:


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice idea.
Race(Sub-12)

Average one: 12.94 (SD=0.99)
14.52, 13.83, 12.78, 11.95, 12.25, 14.45, 12.79, 14.21, 12.07, 13.65, 11.42, 10.62
Not bad. That were one of my first solves today, I only did about 50 before them for a warm-up.

Average two: 12.74(SD=0.64)
11.84, 12.76, 12.60, 12.65, 12.84, 13.71, 14.35, 13.26, 13.76, 11.45, 12.66, 11.74
Low SD.

Average three: 12.41(SD=0.82)
12.90, 13.60, 12.66, 13.06, 12.44, 10.50, 12.45, 11.91, 11.65, 13.14, *8.25*, 13.45
SUB-9! Now that's called "cuber's high".

Mean of averages: 12.69

One REALLY good time and average averages. But I can't say that it went bad...


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Good idea, this is probably better than having separate threads for them all.


 
I was also going to do sub 20 and 30 but I don't think Mike and Bryan should like that.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

If the time comes when I'm ever sub-20, expect to see me here a lot.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 30, 2011)

Very good idea, as fast as I am sub-20 you will see me here!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sub 12

Average 1: 12.84, 15.19, (9.55), 11.69, 13.86, 13.93, 13.09, (15.36), 12.30, 12.30, 12.77, 13.21 = 13.12

Average 2: 12.25, 14.69, 11.97, 13.40, 15.81, 13.31, 11.80, 14.66, 15.68, 13.02, 12.83, 13.33 = 13.51

Average 3: 

Mean:


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 30, 2011)

Race to Sub 15

Average 1: 14.47, 15.84, 14.19, 15.12, 14.74, (18.26), 15.83, 15.92, 18.00, 17.79, 16.96, (12.83) = *15.88* Complete failure

Average 2: 14.27, (14.12), 15.95, 15.80, 15.01, 16.06, (17.90), 16.37, 17.16, 16.46, 15.62, 15.59 = *15.83* 

Average 3: 15.31, 14.92, 16.53, 17.12, 15.75, (14.89), 16.13, 17.25, 15.69, (17.58), 16.48, 17.10 = *16.23* :fp

Mean = 15.98

What a load of crap. I can't do good averages of 12 to save my life.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 1 (Goal: sub -15)

Average 1: 18.65
16.91, 20.45, 22.47, 17.31, 18.98, 14.70, 25.63, 21.27, 16.25, 18.13, 14.06, 19.99

Average 2: 18.60
17.74, 19.41, 15.73, 16.56, 19.47, 15.91, 18.48, 20.69, 20.53, 18.58, 21.38, 18.66

Average 3: 18.75
20.64, 18.33, DNF(9.11), 18.42, 16.52, 16.88, 16.23, 19.83, 17.42, 18.22, 25.70, 18.19

Mean of the three averages: 18.67

Yay for consistensy overall!


----------



## Xishem (Dec 1, 2011)

Round 1 (Sub-15)

Average one: *15.99*
17.67, 16.27, 16.15, 16.59, 16.00, 14.20, 13.09, 20.11, 16.80, 15.13, 17.90+, 13.22

Average two: *17.88*
15.44, 26.68, 28.21, 19.22, 17.00, 16.25, 16.45, 16.50, 19.42, 15.78, 14.98, 16.05

Average three: *17.01*
15.54, 13.73, 20.68, 18.46, 15.80, 17.49, 22.42, 15.52, 21.30, 15.96, 14.63, 14.72

Mean of averages: *16.96*

I've tried switching to my LunHui because my Guhong is dying, but I switched to my guhong for the last two solves of average three, and those sub-15s came with no problem. I averaged low-to-mid 15s on my well-working Guhong -- time to get a new Guhong. I can't use a LunHui. Too locky.


----------



## Jakube (Dec 1, 2011)

*Race to sub 15: 16.62*

21.50, (25.13), 17.11, 19.02, 16.90, 17.58, (14.87), 18.23, 16.60, 16.51, 16.26, 15.85 = *17.56*
16.21, (19.64), 14.19, 14.11, 16.58, 17.88, (13.01), 15.80, 19.25, 14.02, 13.58, 15.75 = *15.74*
14.81, (12.94), 15.54, 17.46, 17.98, 17.61, (22.34), 21.14, 18.28, 14.38, 14.28, 14.27 = *16.57*

_Bad solves during the first and third avg12._


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 4, 2011)

Rd 1: Sub 15

Average 1: *16.37*


Spoiler



16.75, 21.66, 18.16, 16.47, 17.00, 18.04, 13.66, 16.83, 15.05, 17.44, 14.21, 13.74

best time: 13.66
worst time: 21.66

current avg5: 15.36 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 15.36 (σ = 1.09)

current avg12: 16.37 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 16.37 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 16.37 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 16.58



Average 2: *15.21*


Spoiler



17.39, 15.45, 18.49, 17.01, 14.08, 15.90, 12.44, 13.08, 15.42, 13.00, 14.67, 16.06

best time: 12.44
worst time: 18.49

current avg5: 14.39 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 13.58 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 15.21 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 15.21 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 15.21 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 15.25



Average 3: *15.39*


Spoiler



9.60, 20.67, 10.11, 17.57, 17.27, 17.82, 15.06, 16.81, 13.50, 16.43, 14.89, 14.46

best time: 9.60
worst time: 20.67

current avg5: 15.26 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 14.98 (σ = 3.45)

current avg12: 15.39 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 15.39 (σ = 2.23)

session avg: 15.39 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 15.35



Total average: *15.67*


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

Round 1: Sub-15
Average: 16.87

Average 1
16.65

15.73, 16.97, 15.35, 17.99, 16.02, (18.46), 17.58, 18.17, 16.25, 14.63, (13.42), 17.82

Sort of inconsistent.


Average 2
17.45
17.32, 16.63, 16.72, (16.42), (19.69), 16.71, 17.79, 18.90, 17.23, 18.11, 17.50, 17.54

Terrible. Not a single sub-15 single, not even sub-16. But it was consistently bad, so...yay? Anyway, I haven't gotten a 17-second average in a long time, so this isn't very good.


Average 3
16.51
15.34, 15.74, 17.09, 16.76, 16.50, 17.66, 16.53, 15.84, 15.83, (25.26[lol.]), (13.53[easy green cross]), 17.86

Okay. Pretty consistent compared to the others.


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2011)

Race to Sub 12

Average: 13.93

Average 1: *14.16*
13.17, 15.27, 17.63, 14.35, 15.85, 10.67, 12.90, 14.77, 15.98, 15.32, 10.77, 13.26

Average 2: *14.47*
15.75, 12.75, 15.62, 12.48, 18.34, 14.50, 14.92, 12.83, 16.64, 13.09, 12.41, 16.07

Average 3: *13.17*
13.42, 16.58, 15.39, 13.64, 13.87, 10.61, 14.14, 13.06, 11.24, 14.17, 10.38, 12.19

So angry after the second average. I threw my 3x3 across the room and took a ****.

I need to stop doing non cube computer puzzle bull****. It effects my lookahead for the whole day.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 4, 2011)

round 1 (race to sub 10)
average 1: *10.68*
10.44, 11.45, 10.58, (19.94), (8.81), 10.53, 11.27, 10.24, 11.23, 9.82, 11.38, 9.89 = 10.68

average 2: *11.07*
12.04, 9.98, 9.16, 10.42, 10.42, (9.00), 11.70, 10.64, (17.36), 11.80, 13.15, 11.39

average 3: *10.46*
10.81, 9.02, 10.28, 8.94, 12.33, 10.59, 11.44, 12.29, 9.49, (12.39), 9.39, (8.90)

mean of averages: *10.74*


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 4, 2011)

Race Sub 15

Average one: 15.06
Individual times
13.40, (12.25), 16.58, 13.50, 12.77, 13.77, 13.15, 19.38, (20.13), 16.06, 14.19, 17.77
Damn 5 last solve, it's almost sub 15

Average two: 15.12
Individual times
(17.13), (11.55), 14.02, 15.93, 14.63, 13.52, 15.15, 16.31, 15.18, 16.19, 14.88, 15.38
Got skip PLL on 11.55

Average three: 14.65
Individual times
(12.56), 14.21, (18.81), 14.02, 15.55, 14.53, 15.09, 13.31, 15.03, 17.31, 12.58, 14.88
Finally, sub 15.. I'm using green cross on scramble number 11 even though im a yellow-white user

Mean of averages: 14.94


----------



## APdRF (Dec 4, 2011)

SUB-15

First avg 12: 14.97 BAD
15.47 13.61 15.28 14.36 16.92 14.63 14.35 14.69 (13.58) (16.95) 14.47 15.94

Second avg 12: 15.17 SO BAD  
15.36 15.03 14.91 15.90 14.59 (12.45) 16.45 (16.53) 14.52 14.36 15.05 15.52

Third avg 12: 14.97 BAD
13.61 (12.48) 14.55 15.10 15.81 14.39 (17.36) 15.16 15.47 14.92 15.41 15.24

Mean of 3 avg's: 15.04 (Bad first round)


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Race to sub 15 (Round 1)

First avg 12:

Second avg 12:

Third avg 12:

Mean of 3 avg's:


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 5, 2011)

hopefully I'll join the sub-12 race soon...

hopefully being subbed to this thread will remind me to practice 3x3...


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 5, 2011)

Update: 
Race to sub-10

Average one: *11.49*
9.76, 10.72, 12.44, 11.46, 13.02, 11.36, 11.86, 11.70, 10.97, 11.24, 11.45, 11.75

Average two: *11.80*
13.20, 11.33, 10.04, 13.46, 10.68, 10.27, 12.73, 11.51, 11.87, 13.37, 11.21, 11.83
Average three: *11.41*
11.42, 11.12, 11.06, 13.36, 12.31, 10.01, 11.00, 9.62, 11.68, 10.81, 12.05, 12.59

*Mean of averages: 11.57*


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 5, 2011)

I fixed my cube by washing it and putting a GuHong center cap in, I will do the averages soon.

Edit: If you have no idea what I'm talking about: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...o-Sub-15-*New*&p=677747&viewfull=1#post677747


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 5, 2011)

I still don't feel right about joining this... I'm still having a hard time believing I'm almost sub-20. xD Oh well, maybe joining a "Race to Sub-15" will give me the mental confidence required for me to become sub-20.

Jaycee
*Race to sub-15*
CFOP
Round 1

*Average 1 : 18.59*
18.10, 20.18, 20.07, 15.34, 18.49, 21.59, 18.19, 20.94, 19.59, 18.12, 16.86, 13.84

The 15, 16, and 13 all had U-Perms. (Side-note : I switched to using the <M, U> U-perms most of the time and I don't even remember when I decided to do that. xD)

*Average 2 : 19.73*
20.56, 20.91, 15.73, 16.61, 17.96, 17.84, 19.68, 19.98, 20.61, 22.85, 22.96, 20.26

Yeah, I kind of choked.

*Average 3 : 17.92!!!!*
20.48, 16.11, 19.71, 22.00, 16.83, 16.72, 17.65, 17.97, 21.77, 15.39, 13.07, 16.59

WTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTF. PB by over 0.4!! So much ****ing luck! I'm sooooo happy right now!

*Mean of averages : 18.75*

Holy **** this is awesome and I guarantee I will not do this well next week.

    

~Jaycee


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 5, 2011)

11.31, 12.08, 13.07, 12.14, 12.80, (14.10), 13.74, 13.81, 11.46, (11.03), 12.72, 13.86 = *12.70*

12.49, 12.68, 13.93, (11.64), (15.19), 13.40, 11.98, 13.97, 12.03, 13.74, 12.18, 12.83 = *12.92*

12.92, 10.28, 12.92, (14.98), 13.28, 13.22, (9.30), 12.80, 13.62, 13.35, 13.07, 13.58 = *12.90*

Sub 10! 

Mean: *12.84*

(sub-12)


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 1 - Sub-15*

Average 1: 17.83 15.78 14.69 15.25 18.11 17.44 15.58 (18.96) 18.75 17.53 18.19 (14.19) = *16.92*

Average 2: 16.22 (12.08) 15.16 (19.88) 17.83 13.58 15.55 19.61 19.50 16.72 17.15 13.91 = *16.52*

Average 3: (18.91) 18.28 18.71 (15.02) 17.25 16.61 18.38 17.09 15.05 17.61 17.68 16.25 = *17.29*

Mean: 16.91


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 7, 2011)

*Round 1 - Sub-12*

(16.20), 10.71, (9.90), 11.96, 11.88, 11.02, 11.66, 12.63, 10.26, 11.42, 11.38, 13.60 = *11.65* Very nice

11.23, 12.96, 13.09, 11.86, (13.96), 10.85, 12.90, 13.22, 11.53, 11.98, (9.13), 12.51 = *12.21* full step 9.13

11.38, 10.91, 13.59, 12.75, 12.02, 14.29, (15.07), (9.31), 12.77, 9.85, 12.37, 12.12 = *12.20* two full step sub-10s

Mean: *12.02* very nice. (so close)


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2011)

Results for round 1: *

Race to sub 8:

-____-

Race to sub 10:

yoinneroid: 10.74
5BLD: 11.57

Race to sub 12:

cubeflip: 12.02
Ezy Ryder: 12.69
antoineccantin: 12.84
ben1996123: 13.61
Emolover: 13.93

Race to sub 15:

Andri Maulana: 14.94
APdRF: 15.04
onlyleftname: 15.67
chrissyD: 15.98
Jakube: 16.62
AvidCuber: 16.87
Xishem: 16.96
TheZenith27: 16.97
AndersB: 18.67
Jaycee: 18.75
CommaYou: 19.37

Good round everybody! *Remember to do your average if you have made a reserve post. *

Good job*Andri Maulana for getting sub15! *You can graduate to the next level if you feel like your ready.


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2011)

Scrambles for round 2:

1st average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**B' R' F' R' U' R2 D L2 R F L' U' F2 D2 L' F2 U' B2 D' F2 L B L' B F'	

2.	**F2 D' F2 D B F U R' B D U R D' F L R' B' F' U2 L' D2 U' B' L U	

3.	**B L D2 R' D2 B2 L' R' B' F L2 D F R2 D B' F' D2 B F' L R' B R2 F'	

4.	**D U' B2 L2 R2 B' D' L D' R B L R2 B' D' U' B2 R' B D' U2 R' F U' F'	

5.	**U' B' F' D F' R2 D2 U' L' R' B' F2 L D U2 B D' B2 F R2 F' R D L' D	

6.	**B' R B2 F D B2 R F' D U2 L2 B' F' D R F D L' R' B2 F L2 R2 U B'	

7.	**R B' D2 B' L' R2 F R' D L' B2 D R' B2 F D' F' U R2 F2 L2 R B F2 D2	

8.	**D' L' D F D L' D' L F2 L D U F' D2 F R' B' F' U2 L D2 U' L2 F R2	

9.	**D' B D U' B2 R F D2 U B' F D' R' U' L' D' U2 B' D' F' D2 L D2 F L	

10.	**D F2 L R2 F' D U' F' D R2 B' L2 R F' R2 B' L' R' B' D' R2 D U2 R2 D2	

11.	**U' F U B F' U B L' B' L2 R U' B2 F D2 L R' F L' U R' B F' R2 F2	

12.	**U2 B2 U' L' F2 D2 F' U2 B R' U2 L R D F' R2 F2 D U L' R' D R U2 B2



2nd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**L U' F D' L2 B' F2 U2 R B F D L B' F' D L' U L' D F D' B D2 F2	

2.	**L2 F D U2 B2 L2 B2 L B' F' U2 B F' D2 U2 L2 B R' B' D' L B2 F2 U B'	

3.	**F' L2 B F' D' L D' U' R F D' L' B D' F' L B2 D' U R' D2 U2 F2 R' F	

4.	**F' U' B2 F' D2 U2 L B' D2 U2 B' L' R U' F L R B' U2 L B' D2 U' L B2	

5.	**D2 L' B2 D F2 L2 D' F' D2 R D F' D' B' D' U2 L' D L D2 U L R2 D' R2	

6.	**D2 U R B' F2 L' U L2 D' B' L R2 D B2 R' B' D' B' U F D U L2 F' D2	

7.	**D F U' R F2 L' U2 L2 D' U' R' U2 R2 B2 L R' B' U L R' D2 L F2 L U2	

8.	**B' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U R D2 R F2 R' U B' L2 R B2 R' F' L U2 L'	

9.	**R' F U L2 R F2 D' F' U R D' B2 D R D' F D2 U L F' U2 L' D' F' R'	

10.	**U' L2 F' U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' F2 L2 F L' B L R2 F2 L' R2 B D2 F R U2	

11.	**B2 L2 D2 L' R' D2 F D F' D2 U L D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B F D' U F2 U2 F	

12.	**B2 L2 R F2 R2 U L2 D' U R2 B2 F2 U F R' U2 B' L' F' U B2 U2 L2 F' R2



3rd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**L2 R2 B' L' R U L U2 B' D2 U2 F L' R F' D' B F' L2 B R D2 U2 B2 F'	

2.	**R2 U L2 R B' U2 F' R2 D U' F R2 D L' R2 U L2 B L' B' F' U' F U' R2	

3.	**F2 U' L B' F2 D U' L D2 B U' F L' R2 D' B F2 D' F L' D2 U2 F' D2 F	

4.	**F2 L2 D L R D F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L B' D B D U2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B L R	

5.	**U R2 F2 L B2 L' F U2 F2 D2 B F D' F2 L2 B R2 U2 B D' U' B D2 U' L2	

6.	**U L2 B2 L' D B2 L' D' B2 U' B' F L R B2 R D2 U B' R2 D2 U' B L' U2	

7.	**L B2 L2 B D B' R B2 R B2 F D R F' U L2 B2 L2 R U' R U2 F U' R'	

8.	**U2 F2 D' F L U' B' R2 U2 B' R' U L' R' D U' B F D' B' F2 L' U L R'	

9.	**L' B2 L U2 B' U B2 L2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L F2 L2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R B' L' F'	

10.	**F R' F' R' B2 U' F2 U' B D' L' B' F' L R' F' D B F2 L R2 F' R' U' F	

11.	**B U' B D L2 R U2 B F D' U' L' R' F' L' R F D' B2 F' R U R' D' U	

12.	**D2 U R' F L R2 U L2 R' B2 L R' D2 L B' F L' R U2 B F2 D2 U' B U2



Good luck everybody!

This round will end Saturday Dec17/2011 11:59 AM instead of Wednesday Dec/14/2011 and will continue to end on Saturdays.

If you are looking to get good at megaminx I would strongly recomend you join the http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29399-Megaminx-race!!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 8, 2011)

Race to sub 15
FIRST AVERAGE
15.24, (12.43), 20.49, 16.50, 17.02, 19.68, 19.27 , 16.84,(20.58), 15.72, 18.44, 18.50 = 17.77
SECOND AVERAGE
19.68,(20.35), (15.61) ,16.99 , 19.50, 16.57, 19.20, 19.58, 20.12, 18.98, 16.48, 19.60=18.67
THIRD AVERAGE
(11.53), 19.51, 16.89, 17.58, 18.96, 16.06, 19.73, 16.65,14.06,17.29,19.34,(19.80)=17.61

MEAN OF AVERAGES=18.01


----------



## majikat (Dec 9, 2011)

*Race to sub-15*

[22.19]	x16.57	x20.82	x15.69	x16.59	x17.96	x20.98	x[14.13] x17.24	x15.69	x15.32	x16.50	x
==
17.33


[20.93]	x 17.47	x 19.32	x 16.11	x [15.73] x 18.64 x 17.60 x 18.05 x 16.97 x 17.58 x 19.04 x 18.38 x 
==
17.92


[22.33]	x 19.65	x [13.40]x 18.84 x 21.73 x 18.35 x 15.56 x 16.82 x 14.04 x 17.71 x 16.50 x 17.04 x
==
17.62

average average == *17.62*.

mehhh.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 9, 2011)

Race to sub-15

Average one: 14.23
14.52, 13.09, (16.08), 13.16, (12.55), 12.97, 14.46, 13.83, 15.90, 14.68, 14.40, 15.31

Average two: 14.04
13.30, 15.30, 12.91, 14.90, 13.28, 13.13, 13.03, (11.86), (DNF), 16.75, 13.71, 14.11
11.86 full step

Average three: 14.64
12.65, 15.66, 12.66, 15.38, 15.84, 15.72, 15.61, 16.88, (12.56), 13.22, 12.75, (17.58)


Mean of averages: 14.30


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 9, 2011)

round 2 (sub 10)

average 1: 11.10
10.94, 11.75, 10.99, 11.22, 11.53, (13.92+), 10.54, 11.21, 12.12, 9.81, 10.94, (9.19)

average 2: 10.83
9.50, (13.73), 11.03, 9.78, (9.35), 10.47, 9.50, 12.83, 10.11, 10.53, 11.74, 12.87

average 3:11.41
9.96, 12.59, 11.75, (9.36), 10.30, (30.87), 11.03, 9.52, 12.02, 11.57, 14.35, 11.01

mean of averages: 11.11


----------



## speedcubermicah (Dec 9, 2011)

*Round 2: Race to Sub-15

First Average: 16.78*
15.14, 17.75, 15.95, 15.26, 14.84, 18.72, (13.27), 21.44, 15.68, (23.02), 17.74, 15.33

*Second Average: 17.14*
(20.28), 19.26, 15.57, 14.42, 19.81, 16.73, 18.70, (13.42), 16.95, 15.96, 18.05, 15.92

*Third Average: 17.16*
15.70, (14.42), 18.58, 16.87, 17.46, (25.03), 20.86, 16.38, 17.39, 16.59, 16.00, 15.73

*Overall Average: 17.03*


----------



## APdRF (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 2--> SUB-15

Fisrt Ao12: 14.96 Bad...
15.88 (12.97) 14.78 15.61 14.31 15.30 15.13 14.11 14.46 (16.31) 15.61 14.40

Second Ao12: 14.21 Finally a good average!  
14.66 16.02 13.34 13.05 13.90 14.69 12.24 14.21 15.43 (12.13) (16.44) 14.56

Third Ao12: 14.85 lolinconsistency
14.91 15.27 16.08 13.91 (17.40) 15.08 13.25 15.90 15.11 (13.08) 15.15 13.84

Mean 3 Ao12's: 14.67


----------



## otsyke (Dec 10, 2011)

*Round 2*

(my round 1 was in race to sub-15 thread)


AVG1: 17.10
AVG2: 17.77
AVG3: 17.86

*AVG AVG: 17.58*

All times


Spoiler



Statistics for 12-10-2011 14:11:38

Cubes Solved: 36/36
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.66
Standard Deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 13.40
Worst Time: 23.23
Individual Times:
1.	18.99	B' R' F' R' U' R2 D L2 R F L' U' F2 D2 L' F2 U' B2 D' F2 L B L' B F'
2.	17.88	F2 D' F2 D B F U R' B D U R D' F L R' B' F' U2 L' D2 U' B' L U
3.	16.78	B L D2 R' D2 B2 L' R' B' F L2 D F R2 D B' F' D2 B F' L R' B R2 F'
4.	13.40	D U' B2 L2 R2 B' D' L D' R B L R2 B' D' U' B2 R' B D' U2 R' F U' F'
5.	19.52	U' B' F' D F' R2 D2 U' L' R' B' F2 L D U2 B D' B2 F R2 F' R D L' D
6.	15.72	B' R B2 F D B2 R F' D U2 L2 B' F' D R F D L' R' B2 F L2 R2 U B'
7.	23.23	R B' D2 B' L' R2 F R' D L' B2 D R' B2 F D' F' U R2 F2 L2 R B F2 D2
8.	15.84	D' L' D F D L' D' L F2 L D U F' D2 F R' B' F' U2 L D2 U' L2 F R2
9.	16.16	D' B D U' B2 R F D2 U B' F D' R' U' L' D' U2 B' D' F' D2 L D2 F L
10.	16.69	D F2 L R2 F' D U' F' D R2 B' L2 R F' R2 B' L' R' B' D' R2 D U2 R2 D2
11.	17.05	U' F U B F' U B L' B' L2 R U' B2 F D2 L R' F L' U R' B F' R2 F2
12.	16.40	U2 B2 U' L' F2 D2 F' U2 B R' U2 L R D F' R2 F2 D U L' R' D R U2 B2
13.	19.40	L U' F D' L2 B' F2 U2 R B F D L B' F' D L' U L' D F D' B D2 F2
14.	17.43	L2 F D U2 B2 L2 B2 L B' F' U2 B F' D2 U2 L2 B R' B' D' L B2 F2 U B'
15.	19.66	F' L2 B F' D' L D' U' R F D' L' B D' F' L B2 D' U R' D2 U2 F2 R' F
16.	15.45	F' U' B2 F' D2 U2 L B' D2 U2 B' L' R U' F L R B' U2 L B' D2 U' L B2
17.	14.21	D2 L' B2 D F2 L2 D' F' D2 R D F' D' B' D' U2 L' D L D2 U L R2 D' R2
18.	19.09	D2 U R B' F2 L' U L2 D' B' L R2 D B2 R' B' D' B' U F D U L2 F' D2
19.	17.68	D F U' R F2 L' U2 L2 D' U' R' U2 R2 B2 L R' B' U L R' D2 L F2 L U2
20.	15.55	B' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U R D2 R F2 R' U B' L2 R B2 R' F' L U2 L'
21.	16.44	R' F U L2 R F2 D' F' U R D' B2 D R D' F D2 U L F' U2 L' D' F' R'
22.	18.04	U' L2 F' U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' F2 L2 F L' B L R2 F2 L' R2 B D2 F R U2
23.	18.98	B2 L2 D2 L' R' D2 F D F' D2 U L D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B F D' U F2 U2 F
24.	19.79	B2 L2 R F2 R2 U L2 D' U R2 B2 F2 U F R' U2 B' L' F' U B2 U2 L2 F' R2
25.	19.15	L2 R2 B' L' R U L U2 B' D2 U2 F L' R F' D' B F' L2 B R D2 U2 B2 F'
26.	22.39	R2 U L2 R B' U2 F' R2 D U' F R2 D L' R2 U L2 B L' B' F' U' F U' R2
27.	20.75	F2 U' L B' F2 D U' L D2 B U' F L' R2 D' B F2 D' F L' D2 U2 F' D2 F
28.	16.54	F2 L2 D L R D F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L B' D B D U2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B L R
29.	17.02	U R2 F2 L B2 L' F U2 F2 D2 B F D' F2 L2 B R2 U2 B D' U' B D2 U' L2
30.	15.49	U L2 B2 L' D B2 L' D' B2 U' B' F L R B2 R D2 U B' R2 D2 U' B L' U2
31.	16.60	L B2 L2 B D B' R B2 R B2 F D R F' U L2 B2 L2 R U' R U2 F U' R'
32.	16.84	U2 F2 D' F L U' B' R2 U2 B' R' U L' R' D U' B F D' B' F2 L' U L R'
33.	18.07	L' B2 L U2 B' U B2 L2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L F2 L2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R B' L' F'
34.	18.46	F R' F' R' B2 U' F2 U' B D' L' B' F' L R' F' D B F2 L R2 F' R' U' F
35.	17.50	B U' B D L2 R U2 B F D' U' L' R' F' L' R F D' B2 F' R U R' D' U
36.	17.62	D2 U R' F L R2 U L2 R' B2 L R' D2 L B' F L' R U2 B F2 D2 U' B U2


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 2: Sub-15
16.75

Average 1
16.90
15.79, 16.91, 16.35, (15.64), (21.94), 17.10, 16.04, 18.62, 15.66, 18.33, 17.70, 16.48

Not that great. It started out well, but quickly got worse. The average wasn't great either.


Average 2
16.84
17.34, 17.18, 15.91, 15.93, 20.03, 17.83, 17.85, 17.09, 16.90, 15.25, 17.14, 14.81

Also not that great. I think the last average was overall better, because all of the 17s that this one has; it was really the last solve that saved it.


Average 3
16.52
16.82[E-perm...], 16.97, 16.49, 15.87, 15.11, 16.70, 17.00, 16.72, 16.54, 18.15, (15.05), (17.02)

Much better, but still not great. That first solve could have been MUCH faster, but I completely blanked on my E-perm for a few seconds, and then also, since it was an E-perm and all, it was pretty slow.


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 10, 2011)

First average: *16.68*
15.77, 13.42, 18.60, 14.49, 15.77, 15.94, 17.50, 18.49, 16.56, 19.68, 15.44, 18.20

Second average: *16.16*
16.89, 12.89, 14.82, 13.77, 20.84, 14.54, 15.62, 17.62, 15.48, 18.10, 17.91, 16.80

Third average: *16.41*
17.30, 16.65, 18.74, 15.99, 16.61, 15.58, 19.38, 16.66, 17.08, 14.37, 15.10, 13.66


Overall average: *16.417*


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2011)

Round 2 Race to Sub-10

1st Average: *11.25*
12.30, 10.79, 11.57, 12.32, 11.38, 11.61, 11.06, 12.90, 11.03, 9.94, 10.50, 9.99

2nd Average: *10.24*
10.89, 8.90, 10.36, 10.34, 11.52, 9.06, 9.55, 10.99, 15.99+, 9.32, 9.41, 11.01

3rd Average: *11.21*
10.10, 10.44, 12.41, 10.46, 12.58, 9.64, 11.78, 11.87, 11.61, 10.46, 10.41, 16.94

Mean of 3 averages = *10.90*


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 11, 2011)

Round 2

Race to sub-15

Average 1: 16.76 
Individual times: 18.20, (21.12), 18.92, 17.43, 16.25, 18.60, 17.07, 16.05, (14.59), 14.95, 15.38, 14.75

Average 2: 15.82
Individual times: 13.67, 15.00, (12.52), (20.38), 18.27, 16.38, 15.29, 13.63, 15.03, 15.87, 17.32, 17.68 

Average 3: 17.84
Individual times: 15.63, 21.11, 18.56, 13.95, 14.78, (21.42), 16.26, 17.93, 20.14, 18.66, (12.46), 21.41 

Mean of averages: 16.81

Ehh, 3x3s don't like me.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 11, 2011)

Jaycee
Round 2
Race to Sub-15

*Average 1 : 18.01*
18.56, 17.19, 19.47, (15.84), 16.38, 18.87, 16.50, (19.67), 19.47, 17.95, 16.84, 18.84

I swear, I get better when I do forum races. I did 14 solves before this as warmup, and the mean was 19.1x.

*Average 2 : 18.93*
17.28, 18.16, 19.04, 17.53, 21.93, 18.05, 19.55, 19.02, 19.21, (22.56), (16.29), 19.56

This is what I'll call a "slightly better than average" average for me, because I average about 19.10 outside of forum comps. xD The first solve of this average added on to the last 11 solves of the first rolls into a PB average of 12, 17.88. PB by 0.04.

*Average 3 : 18.28*
13.94, 19.63, 17.87, 20.49, (13.88), (21.30), 16.45, 21.06, 17.54, 18.91, 18.02, 18.86

Yet another great average! Lol @ counting 13. That's probably what made this so good. Mean of 50 solves I've done today is 18.48 :O (Remember I said I did 14 warm-up solves.) I'm going to turn that into an Average of 100, and I promise it will be sub-19. xD

*Mean of Averages : 18.41*

~Jaycee


----------



## AndersB (Dec 11, 2011)

ROUND 2 
Race to sub-15

Average 1: 19.57
19.50, 19.74, 17.73, 19.13, 17.86, 22.09, 21.86, 20.36, 18.39, 17.34, 19.00, 23.70

Average 2: 18.08
17.52, 18.38, 17.53, 19.31, 16.50, 26.75, 21.14, 17.64, 14.86, 19.66, 18.03, 15.09 

Average 3: 18.38
21.27, 18.81, 19.42, 15.36, 14.94, 16.95, 19.23, 19.75, 21.88, 16.25, 17.31, 19.42 

Mean of three averages: 18.68

Went okay except first average, and a few other solves, should have warmed up more.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 11, 2011)

*ROUND 2
Mean of 3: 17.04*

Average 1: 17.36


Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.36
1. 15.10 
2. 17.48 
3. 14.71 
4. (12.38) 
5. 17.08 
6. 16.44 
7. (DNF(17.18)) 
8. 17.60 
9. 16.31 
10. 13.94 
11. 14.86 
12. 30.03 

Last solve and DNF ruined it.


Average 2: 17.00


Spoiler



Average of 12: 17.00
1. 17.60 
2. 19.23 
3. 17.10 
4. 14.94 
5. 15.48 
6. 19.18 
7. (13.38) 
8. 18.85 
9. 16.21 
10. 14.67 
11. (19.73) 
12. 16.70


Average 3: 16.75


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.75
1. 15.65 
2. 18.32 
3. 16.25 
4. 17.82 
5. (14.06) 
6. 16.96 
7. 16.33 
8. 16.30 
9. 16.89 
10. 17.00 
11. (18.61) 
12. 16.02 

Pretty consistent.


----------



## CommaYou (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 2
Race to sub-15

1st Ao12
17.24 20.29 (13.51) 16.88 17.52 (21.59) 18.48 17.08 19.74 20.27 21.23 18.07
=*18.68*

2nd Ao12
20.59 19.94 (21.27) 18.60 16.58 17.90 17.12 (14.38) 18.02 18.66 20.12 20.30
=*18.78*

3rd Ao12
20.06 18.03 (16.10) 18.37 18.91 19.33 16.68 19.34 19.17 18.86 (20.77) 17.96
=*18.68*

= 18.71


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 2 Sub 15

Average 1 - *15.30*
13.53, 15.80, 15.50, 14.94, 17.58, (18.01), 16.49, 14.53, 14.02, 15.03, (11.55), 15.60

Average 2: - *14.88*
15.76, 12.22, 12.43, 16.87, 14.96, 13.71, 15.87, 15.02, 14.21, 13.61, 16.37, 17.46

Average 3: - *15.14*
14.89, 16.04, 13.70, 14.99, 16.26, 16.03, 15.10, 15.00, 14.31, 14.52, 14.77, 15.74

Mean - *15.11*


----------



## Zoé (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round 2 : race to sub-15*

1st avg = *19.11*
18.17, (21.78), 18.13, 17.43, 18.78, 19.40, 20.57, 20.44, 18.21, 19.19, 20.78, (14.31)

2nd avg = *19.42*
17.87, 18.49, 18.28, 20.30, 18.67, (23.90), 19.92, 19.64, 18.24, (17.72), 22.34, 20.42

3rd avg = *19.43*
17.87, 18.49, 18.28, 20.30, 18.67, (23.90), 19.92, 19.64, 18.24, (17.72), 22.34, 20.42


*Mean = 19.32*


----------



## Ágoston Török (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 2

Race to sub-15

Average 1: 17.25
Individual times: 16.56, 18.40, 15.93, 17.27, 18.80, 18.65, 16.61, 17.46, (14.00), (19.31), 17.22, 15.61 

Average 2: 17.21
Individual times: (15.61), 17.55, 16.03, 16.66, 17.21, 17.52, 16.34, 17.93, 16.13, (18.65), 18.22, 18.53

Average 3: 16.43
Individual times: 15.97, 16.97, 17.94, 16.41, 15.50, 17.41, (18.59), 16.77, 16.55, 16.05, (14.44), 14.71

Mean of averages: 16.96 - exactly the same as my best avg in competition


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Average #1: 18.17
20.47 19.28 18.53 15.58 16.93 16.09 (22.31) (14.56) 18.55 17.69 21.44 17.13
Average #2: 18.04
19.84 17.83 16.88 19.63 17.13 (14.88) 19.02 16.93 16.16 16.05 20.94 (23.22+)
Average #3: 18.94
17.00 22.44 21.93 16.66 14.28 18.50 18.78 22.22 16.19 19.06 18.02 21.02

*Mean: 18.38333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333*


----------



## Krag (Dec 16, 2011)

I just graduated from race to sub 20 so I guess I am going to continue here for the race for sub 15.
Round 2
*Mean = 19.64*
Average 1 = 20.16
18.80, (22.99), 21.69, 19.67, 19.39, 21.56, (17.53), 18.10, 19.87, 17.78, 22.85, 21.93
Average 2 = 19.22
(13.79), 20.15, 20.28, (25.74), 21.19, 21.26, 16.76, 20.31, 15.42, 18.80, 17.55, 20.45
Average 3 = 19.55
20.15, 22.20, (23.08), 19.33, 20.50, 17.26, 19.20, 21.94, 18.23, (16.93), 17.46, 19.29


----------



## samkli (Dec 17, 2011)

Round 2 

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *18.38*
16.60, 20.92, 17.67, 16.71, 18.53, 20.03, (14.87), 20.13, 19.68, (21.27), 17.36, 16.15

2nd avg of 12: *18.90*
18.23, 18.59, (14.18), 18.02, 18.37, 21.29, 16.66, 17.02, 21.39, 21.15, (23.51), 18.25

3rd avg of 12: *18.73*
18.38, (27.73), 17.68, 19.03, 17.69, (15.58), 18.84, 18.34, 17.92, 18.81, 20.00, 20.62

Mean:*18.67*


----------



## chikato_tan (Dec 17, 2011)

ROUND2

1st average of 12

Average: 16.24

Best Time: 14.46
Worst Time: 19.07
Individual Times:
1.	15.64	B' R' F' R' U' R2 D L2 R F L' U' F2 D2 L' F2 U' B2 D' F2 L B L' B F'
2.	16.33	F2 D' F2 D B F U R' B D U R D' F L R' B' F' U2 L' D2 U' B' L U
3.	15.33	B L D2 R' D2 B2 L' R' B' F L2 D F R2 D B' F' D2 B F' L R' B R2 F'
4.	16.81	D U' B2 L2 R2 B' D' L D' R B L R2 B' D' U' B2 R' B D' U2 R' F U' F'
5.	17.80	U' B' F' D F' R2 D2 U' L' R' B' F2 L D U2 B D' B2 F R2 F' R D L' D
6.	15.05	B' R B2 F D B2 R F' D U2 L2 B' F' D R F D L' R' B2 F L2 R2 U B'
7.	14.70	R B' D2 B' L' R2 F R' D L' B2 D R' B2 F D' F' U R2 F2 L2 R B F2 D2
8.	15.41	D' L' D F D L' D' L F2 L D U F' D2 F R' B' F' U2 L D2 U' L2 F R2
9.	17.93	D' B D U' B2 R F D2 U B' F D' R' U' L' D' U2 B' D' F' D2 L D2 F L
10.	19.07	D F2 L R2 F' D U' F' D R2 B' L2 R F' R2 B' L' R' B' D' R2 D U2 R2 D2
11.	14.46	U' F U B F' U B L' B' L2 R U' B2 F D2 L R' F L' U R' B F' R2 F2
12.	16.34	U2 B2 U' L' F2 D2 F' U2 B R' U2 L R D F' R2 F2 D U L' R' D R U2 B2


2nd average of 12


Average: 15.17
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 12.99
Worst Time: 17.91
Individual Times:
1.	16.05	L U' F D' L2 B' F2 U2 R B F D L B' F' D L' U L' D F D' B D2 F2
2.	15.36	L2 F D U2 B2 L2 B2 L B' F' U2 B F' D2 U2 L2 B R' B' D' L B2 F2 U B'
3.	12.99	F' L2 B F' D' L D' U' R F D' L' B D' F' L B2 D' U R' D2 U2 F2 R' F
4.	17.91	F' U' B2 F' D2 U2 L B' D2 U2 B' L' R U' F L R B' U2 L B' D2 U' L B2
5.	17.61	D2 L' B2 D F2 L2 D' F' D2 R D F' D' B' D' U2 L' D L D2 U L R2 D' R2
6.	15.05	D2 U R B' F2 L' U L2 D' B' L R2 D B2 R' B' D' B' U F D U L2 F' D2
7.	13.19	D F U' R F2 L' U2 L2 D' U' R' U2 R2 B2 L R' B' U L R' D2 L F2 L U2
8.	15.28	B' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U R D2 R F2 R' U B' L2 R B2 R' F' L U2 L'
9.	16.22	R' F U L2 R F2 D' F' U R D' B2 D R D' F D2 U L F' U2 L' D' F' R'
10.	15.16	U' L2 F' U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' F2 L2 F L' B L R2 F2 L' R2 B D2 F R U2
11.	13.93	B2 L2 D2 L' R' D2 F D F' D2 U L D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B F D' U F2 U2 F
12.	13.26	B2 L2 R F2 R2 U L2 D' U R2 B2 F2 U F R' U2 B' L' F' U B2 U2 L2 F' R2


3rd average of 12

Average: 15.08
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 12.85
Worst Time: 17.53
Individual Times:
1.	16.48	L2 R2 B' L' R U L U2 B' D2 U2 F L' R F' D' B F' L2 B R D2 U2 B2 F'
2.	13.32	R2 U L2 R B' U2 F' R2 D U' F R2 D L' R2 U L2 B L' B' F' U' F U' R2
3.	15.55	F2 U' L B' F2 D U' L D2 B U' F L' R2 D' B F2 D' F L' D2 U2 F' D2 F
4.	15.86	F2 L2 D L R D F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L B' D B D U2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B L R
5.	17.53	U R2 F2 L B2 L' F U2 F2 D2 B F D' F2 L2 B R2 U2 B D' U' B D2 U' L2
6.	15.83	U L2 B2 L' D B2 L' D' B2 U' B' F L R B2 R D2 U B' R2 D2 U' B L' U2
7.	15.37	L B2 L2 B D B' R B2 R B2 F D R F' U L2 B2 L2 R U' R U2 F U' R'
8.	12.85	U2 F2 D' F L U' B' R2 U2 B' R' U L' R' D U' B F D' B' F2 L' U L R'
9.	13.01	L' B2 L U2 B' U B2 L2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L F2 L2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R B' L' F'
10.	14.18	F R' F' R' B2 U' F2 U' B D' L' B' F' L R' F' D B F2 L R2 F' R' U' F
11.	16.19	B U' B D L2 R U2 B F D' U' L' R' F' L' R F D' B2 F' R U R' D' U
12.	14.73	D2 U R' F L R2 U L2 R' B2 L R' D2 L B' F L' R U2 B F2 D2 U' B U2


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

First average of 12: 13.60

15.42, 15.38, 11.26, 13.70, 13.29, 14.88, 11.63, 12.47, 14.01, 14.73, 12.51, 13.82

Second average of 12: 13.73
16.83, 12.98, 13.05, 15.72, 15.00, 12.58, 12.58, 14.13, 13.11, 10.74, 15.04, 13.15

Third average of 12: 13.69
12.59, 14.50, 13.72, 13.67, 11.61, 17.51, 13.55, 15.58, 12.23, 14.07, 13.42, 13.58

Average of averages: 13.67


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

Results for round 2:

Race to sub 8:

-______-

Race to sub 10:*

amostay2004: 10.90
yoinneroid: 11.11

Race to sub 12:

Emolover: 13.60

Race to sub 15:

Andri Maulana: 14.30
APdRF: 14.67
chrissyD: 15.11
chikato_tan: 15.49
onlyleftname: 16.42
AvidCuber: 16.75
JianhanC: 16.81
Ágoston Török: 16.96
speedcubermicah: 17.03
Skullush: 17.04
otsyke: 17.58
majikat: 17.62
Akash Rupela: 18.01
TheZenith27: 18.38
Jaycee: 18.41
samkli: 18.67
AndersB: 18.68
CommaYou: 18.71
Zoé: 19.32
Krag: 19.64

Good job everybody! 

Andri Maulana is one round from graduating from the race to sub 15. APdRF is two round from graduating from the race to sub 15.

Remember to take the mean of your averages*chikato_tan!

More people need to do the race to sub 12, 10, and 8.


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

*Scrambles for round 3:*

1st average of 12


Spoiler



1. *R F2 D U2 B2 F2 U F D U' R2 U' L R' U' F' D2 U2 L R2 U2 R2 U' R' F'	

2. *B' R2 B2 U' F D2 U' L' B2 D B U2 B2 F' R F R2 F' L B F2 U' L' R' U'	

3. *D' L U L R B' L' R2 B' R B F2 D R2 F2 R D2 F2 R' B' D' R F2 R2 F2	

4. *R' B R2 D' U' R B D2 B D U' R B' R B L' R' B2 R' F' L B F2 U L2	

5. *R' F' U B2 D U' B D2 B' F2 L2 D F2 L' U R2 D' F' U2 L' R' B2 F2 R B'	

6. *F D F2 D2 F R' B2 U F' L2 F D B' U' B2 R B F D' U R2 F U' L R2	

7. *U' B' U B D' L F2 D2 F U B F2 D' U' F2 L R' F D U2 B F2 D' U2 R	

8. *F D2 L D' L U' L2 F D' L' B R2 D F2 D' B' F R D' B' F2 L R2 D2 U	

9. *B2 U R' F2 L' D2 L2 R U' B2 D F R' D' F' R2 B' U' R U2 L' U2 L2 B F	

10. *F' L B R U L' U' B' F' U2 L' D2 L2 R' B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U' L U2 R' B2	

11. *F' L2 U' F' L D2 U' L D2 L F2 U B L U' B' R2 F' D F2 U R U L F'	

12. *R' U2 F' D' L D2 L' B L R' F' D2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 B D2 F U B' D L R



Second average of 12


Spoiler



1. *F2 L' R F L2 U' L' R' U B U2 L' R' D2 F2 R2 F R B' F' U' R B2 L B	

2. *L D L2 R' F2 R D' F L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' F L' B D' U F2 D' U F2	

3. *B' R2 D2 U2 F2 L U2 B F L' B' D' B' U2 R U2 F U B R2 B2 F U' L2 R	

4. *D' U L' F R U F' D U L' D L2 R2 B2 F2 L' U B' D L' U2 L2 D R2 F	

5. *B2 F U2 F' U F' U' B' R2 D2 U B2 D U2 L2 B R2 F' L2 D U L' R' D' B2	

6. *D2 U L' D' U' B' U F' R2 F' D L' B F R D2 U' B2 U L2 F' R D R' F	

7. *D R2 B' F U' B' L D' U' R D' F R B D2 F2 L' D' U F D2 L R2 F L	

8. *F2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 D L R D F U' R U' R2 U' R F L F' D' L F' D2 U	

9. *D' F' U2 B' D2 R' F2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 U' B2 L D2 F' L2 F' L D2 L2 R2 F' U	

10. *U B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R D U2 F R2 D2 U' L' U F D2 U F' R U L2 R2 U'	

11. *U R2 B F R2 D F2 L2 R2 B2 D U F L U2 B2 R2 D' U2 F' D' U2 L2 F' L'	

12. *B D2 B2 F' R' U2 L U B' U B2 U' F D' B2 U' L' R2 B U F' D2 U2 L' B'


*

Third average of 12


Spoiler



1. *D' R B' F' D U' F U B2 F U' R F' R2 U2 R D2 B F' U B L2 U' L' R'	

2. *F2 D2 F R B' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' D U' B' D F2 D L2 B' F' L' D F' R2 D	

3. *L R U2 L2 B R2 D' B2 F U2 R B2 F R' F2 L' R2 F' L U F' R' D' R2 F2	

4. *U' L F' D U' F2 U' F' D B2 F2 U L R' U' R B' D' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' F2	

5. *R2 F' L2 B' L' D F2 D B F R B2 F2 D' L2 U' B F L D2 U' B2 L' F L	

6. *F2 R2 D F D' L' B2 F D R2 B' L' D2 L U' L' R D2 L' R D2 R U' B' F'	

7. *L D' F2 D2 L' D L2 B R' F' U2 B2 L' R' D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R B' F L2 B2	

8. *U' B2 L F2 D' R U2 B' F D B' U2 R' U' R2 D L' D U R' D F' R2 F2 R	

9. *D2 U B2 F2 U' L U B U' R U' L2 U F2 D U' R' F2 L2 D' B' F' R2 D U'	

10. *D R B2 R' F2 U2 F R2 D U B L2 D2 U' B2 D' U B U L2 B' D U L R'	

11. *U B R2 F D' U L D' L R2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 F' L2 D' L' R' D U2 F2 R2	

12. *D2 F U' F' U L' D B' F' L2 R' B' D U' R' D L2 D' L U' B F2 D' L' R



Good luck!

Round ends Sat Dec 24 11:59 AM EST.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 18, 2011)

ROUND 3:
GOAL: Sub -15

RESULT: 16.85

Avg 1: 15.83
14.38, 17.97, 14.14, 16.70, 16.23, 13.92, 14.81, 16.20, 14.98, 17.20, 20.53, 15.67

Avg 2: 18.19
26.06, 18.75, 17.42, 20.70, 17.89, 15.94, 18.66, 18.86, 15.56, 15.55, 17.77, 20.32

Avg3: 16.54
28.77, 13.87, 17.86, 19.86, 17.50, 17.58, 15.00, 18.49, 13.24, 12.90, 17.50, 14.49

OMG!! The first avg12 was sick! I cut 0.5 off from my earlier best! 

Awesome week!


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 18, 2011)

Round 3 - Sub 15

Average 1: 14.04, (13.38), 13.46, 14.78, 13.50, (16.32), 13.86, 13.84, 14.59, 14.70, 15.75, 15.87 = *14.44*

Average 2: 13.95, 15.14, 15.08, 16.04, 15.31, (13.45), 15.31, (16.36), 15.60, 15.27, 14.87, 14.19 = *15.08*

Average 3: 11.90, (17.17), 13.97, 14.96, 14.60, 16.13, 16.89, 14.75, 14.15, 16.63, 13.72, (11.43) = *14.77*

*Mean = 14.76*


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

Jaycee
Round 3
Race to Sub-15

*Average 1 : 18.10*
16.30, 19.58, 19.81, (20.83), 16.33, (15.10), 19.09, 20.51, 15.68, 18.87, 18.72, 16.06


Spoiler



Solve 1 = Orange Cross.
Solve 5 = Multislotting.
Solve 6 = Rotationless.
Solve 9 = 2 Free Pairs.
Solve 12 = 2 Forced Free Pair + 1 Accidental.


No warm-up! First solve was Cross on F (I scramble with Yellow U, Orange F). Then I just started getting really lucky in the middle of the average. The 3 19s and 2 20s kept this in check. Hope to see more 18.xy averages soon!

*Average 2 : 18.30*
19.07, 19.44, 17.99, (13.14), 15.10, 18.89, 19.16, (20.80), 17.99, 19.12, 17.64, 18.55


Spoiler



Solve 2 = Big lock up
Solve 4 = PLL skip!
Solve 5 = One Free Pair
Solve 8 = One Free Pair :fp


Not too lucky, and not bad at all.

*Average 3 : 18.12*
17.30, 18.15, 18.09, 19.62, 20.61, 17.65, (21.60), 17.35, (15.38), 17.42, 18.84, 16.16


Spoiler



Solve 3 = 2 second luck up
Solve 8 = One Free Pair
Solve 9 = Accidental XCross
Solve 11 = Epic FreeFOP!
Solve 12 = One Free Pair


Not too much luck, but still much better than average for me. I'd say I'm normally around 18.5-18.7.

Mean of Averages : *18.17*

~Jaycee


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 18, 2011)

First Ao12-18.35
15.55, 18.69, 20.95, 16.79, 18.42, 20.14, 23.84, 19.50, 15.99, 19.19, 18.25, 14.31
Second Ao12: 17.99
18.10, 15.83, 17.93, 15.48, 17.38, 19.69, 16.21, 16.99, 14.88, 20.55, 23.39, 21.81
Third Ao12: 19.86
19.30, 18.07, 19.03, 21.48, 20.03, 17.61, 21.31, 20.87, 19.63, 19.98, 18.91, 22.28 
Not too shabby...

AVERAGE: 18.73


----------



## samkli (Dec 18, 2011)

Round 3

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *17.87*
17.50, (14.64), (22.56), 20.20, 17.26, 16.78, 17.37, 17.91, 16.65, 17.33, 18.19, 19.53

2nd avg of 12: *17.91*
18.41, 19.26, 15.78, 18.00, (15.68), 15.93, 19.99, 18.04, 17.26, (21.58), 18.52, 17.87

3rd avg of 12: *18.49*
19.51, 17.27, 18.52, 17.18, 21.23, (21.62), 18.00, 18.62, (16.16), 17.39, 18.66, 18.48

mean: *18.09*


----------



## gavnasty (Dec 19, 2011)

Race to sub-15

16.71, 13.90, 13.66, (11.90), 13.63, 17.05, 14.49, (17.66), 14.72, 14.91, 14.96, 13.62
*Average 1: 14.77*

14.50, 15.12, 16.84, (13.18), 17.54, 16.76, 14.85, 13.33, (19.14), 13.51, 13.27, 13.57
*Average 2: 14.93*

14.60, 14.58, 16.93, 14.50, 14.37, 13.93, 13.62, 16.13, (13.48), 15.00, (18.16), 14.92
*Average 3: 14.86*

*Mean: 14.85*

=)


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 19, 2011)

round 3 (sub 10

average 1
10.74, 11.11, 14.72, 10.99, (16.44), 12.62, 10.22, (9.68), 10.84, 12.39, 12.96, 10.70 = 11.73

average 2 
11.46, 10.73, 10.88, (13.78), 10.69, 11.04, 12.38, 10.79, (10.29), 10.41, 12.09, 13.16 = 11.36

average 3
11.96, 10.27, 11.39, 10.41, (9.59), 10.91, 11.10, (12.51), 12.23, 11.72, 12.48, 10.66 = 11.31

mean: 11.47

i'm like... getting worse every week -__-


----------



## jlow (Dec 19, 2011)

Round 3-Sub 15
1st Average: 18.36
16.74 20.02 20.02 15.87 19.15 16.56 20.99 18.53 (21.37) (15.79) 19.59 
2nd Average: 18.77
17.89 19.78 21.54 17.97 17.43 18.60+ 19.05 18.20 (16.99) 18.41 18.81 (21.90)
3rd Average: 19.14
18.96 19.10+ 17.75 20.89 17.41 18.59 19.56 19.07 14.92 19.68 21.98 20.41

Mean: 18.76
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## Zoé (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 3 : race to sub-15*

1st avg = *19.63*
19.86, 19.14, 19.12, 20.10, 19.68, 18.00, 23.24, 20.15, 17.72, 19.32, (23.39), (17.56)

2nd avg = *19.55*
21.34, 17.20, 19.46, 21.92, 17.36, (16.26), 21.18, 17.89, 19.80, 19.95, (22.43), 19.36

3rd avg = *19.13*
20.17, 17.75, 20.79, 21.08, 14.66, (14.62), 18.79, 20.14, 19.46, 20.59, 17.83, (21.78)



*Mean = 19.44*


----------



## Riley (Dec 19, 2011)

Race: Sub 15, Riley

Average one: 16.62
Individual times: 15.19, 16.93, 14.69, 17.11, 19.55, 18.47, 15.03, 17.35, 15.63, 20.05, 16.24, 13.76

Average two: 15.73
Individual times: 14.95, 15.41, 14.71, 16.26, 16.00, 17.79, 14.52, 12.86, 15.55, 18.49, 16.44, 15.64

Average three: 15.90
Individual times : 15.19, 17.43, 16.75, 13.75, 16.92, 15.06, 17.38, 14.80, 15.45, 15.61, 19.25, 14.45

Mean of averages: 16.08


----------



## CommaYou (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 3
Race to sub-15

1st Ao12
20.16 19.63 (16.99) 21.25 18.79 20.05 17.04 19.48 19.53 (22.78) 17.14 17.56
=*19.06*

2nd Ao12
18.08 (15.10) 19.28 18.86 (21.17) 17.29 16.99 21.06 18.69 18.31 18.34 16.57
=*18.35*

3rd Ao12
21.49 17.36 19.57 (22.21) (15.30) 18.96 18.74 19.21 18.10 18.68 19.60 16.92
=*18.86*

= 18.76


----------



## otsyke (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round 3 SUB 15*

AVG1: 19.02
AVG2: 17.75
AVG3: 16.90

*AVG AVG: 17.89*

Times


Spoiler



Statistics for 12-21-2011 22:34:37

Cubes Solved: 36/36
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.87
Standard Deviation: 2.18
Best Time: 13.72
Worst Time: 22.49
Individual Times:
1.	19.12	R F2 D U2 B2 F2 U F D U' R2 U' L R' U' F' D2 U2 L R2 U2 R2 U' R' F'
2.	19.57	B' R2 B2 U' F D2 U' L' B2 D B U2 B2 F' R F R2 F' L B F2 U' L' R' U'
3.	18.32	D' L U L R B' L' R2 B' R B F2 D R2 F2 R D2 F2 R' B' D' R F2 R2 F2
4.	19.77	R' B R2 D' U' R B D2 B D U' R B' R B L' R' B2 R' F' L B F2 U L2
5.	19.22	R' F' U B2 D U' B D2 B' F2 L2 D F2 L' U R2 D' F' U2 L' R' B2 F2 R B'
6.	17.86	F D F2 D2 F R' B2 U F' L2 F D B' U' B2 R B F D' U R2 F U' L R2
7.	17.34	U' B' U B D' L F2 D2 F U B F2 D' U' F2 L R' F D U2 B F2 D' U2 R
8.	21.48	F D2 L D' L U' L2 F D' L' B R2 D F2 D' B' F R D' B' F2 L R2 D2 U
9.	14.95	B2 U R' F2 L' D2 L2 R U' B2 D F R' D' F' R2 B' U' R U2 L' U2 L2 B F
10.	17.24	F' L B R U L' U' B' F' U2 L' D2 L2 R' B' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U' L U2 R' B2
11.	21.29	F' L2 U' F' L D2 U' L D2 L F2 U B L U' B' R2 F' D F2 U R U L F'
12.	20.45	R' U2 F' D' L D2 L' B L R' F' D2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 B D2 F U B' D L R
13.	16.97	F2 L' R F L2 U' L' R' U B U2 L' R' D2 F2 R2 F R B' F' U' R B2 L B
14.	18.64	L D L2 R' F2 R D' F L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' F L' B D' U F2 D' U F2
15.	13.81	B' R2 D2 U2 F2 L U2 B F L' B' D' B' U2 R U2 F U B R2 B2 F U' L2 R
16.	19.40	D' U L' F R U F' D U L' D L2 R2 B2 F2 L' U B' D L' U2 L2 D R2 F
17.	18.59	B2 F U2 F' U F' U' B' R2 D2 U B2 D U2 L2 B R2 F' L2 D U L' R' D' B2
18.	18.52	D2 U L' D' U' B' U F' R2 F' D L' B F R D2 U' B2 U L2 F' R D R' F
19.	17.88	D R2 B' F U' B' L D' U' R D' F R B D2 F2 L' D' U F D2 L R2 F L
20.	15.98	F2 L2 R2 D2 U F2 D L R D F U' R U' R2 U' R F L F' D' L F' D2 U
21.	15.08	D' F' U2 B' D2 R' F2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 U' B2 L D2 F' L2 F' L D2 L2 R2 F' U
22.	20.13	U B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R D U2 F R2 D2 U' L' U F D2 U F' R U L2 R2 U'
23.	18.07	U R2 B F R2 D F2 L2 R2 B2 D U F L U2 B2 R2 D' U2 F' D' U2 L2 F' L'
24.	18.40	B D2 B2 F' R' U2 L U B' U B2 U' F D' B2 U' L' R2 B U F' D2 U2 L' B'
25.	17.96	D' R B' F' D U' F U B2 F U' R F' R2 U2 R D2 B F' U B L2 U' L' R'
26.	15.84	F2 D2 F R B' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' D U' B' D F2 D L2 B' F' L' D F' R2 D
27.	15.29	L R U2 L2 B R2 D' B2 F U2 R B2 F R' F2 L' R2 F' L U F' R' D' R2 F2
28.	20.66	U' L F' D U' F2 U' F' D B2 F2 U L R' U' R B' D' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' F2
29.	15.97	R2 F' L2 B' L' D F2 D B F R B2 F2 D' L2 U' B F L D2 U' B2 L' F L
30.	17.60	F2 R2 D F D' L' B2 F D R2 B' L' D2 L U' L' R D2 L' R D2 R U' B' F'
31.	13.87	L D' F2 D2 L' D L2 B R' F' U2 B2 L' R' D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R B' F L2 B2
32.	18.60	U' B2 L F2 D' R U2 B' F D B' U2 R' U' R2 D L' D U R' D F' R2 F2 R
33.	13.72	D2 U B2 F2 U' L U B U' R U' L2 U F2 D U' R' F2 L2 D' B' F' R2 D U'
34.	22.49	D R B2 R' F2 U2 F R2 D U B L2 D2 U' B2 D' U B U L2 B' D U L R'
35.	15.53	U B R2 F D' U L D' L R2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 F' L2 D' L' R' D U2 F2 R2
36.	17.73	D2 F U' F' U L' D B' F' L2 R' B' D U' R' D L2 D' L U' B F2 D' L' R


----------



## majikat (Dec 21, 2011)

*round 3*, race to sub-15

first:


Spoiler



:19.25	x
:19.17	x
:17.00	x
:15.95	x
:18.46	x
:16.95	x
:19.92	x
:16.98	x
:19.29	x
[:20.27	x]
[:15.20	x]
:16.17	x


==

17.91

second:


Spoiler



:18.84	x
[:14.80	x]
:17.17	x
:16.65	x
[:20.11	x]
:15.65	x
:16.35	x
:18.13	x
:16.24	x
:15.71	x
:19.64	x
:14.84	x


==

16.92

third:


Spoiler



[:20.81	x]
:16.06	x
:16.62	x
:15.68	x
:19.67	x
[:15.01	x]
:17.02	x
:16.54	x
:17.95	x
:16.02	x
:20.35	x
:15.33	x


==

17.12

*average average == 17.32*.

Mmmm...first average was terrible, last two were okay. I've been pretty consistently getting sub-17 averages lately though, so, this is just...decent.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 3, race to sub-15

FIRST AVERAGE
13.11 , 16.14 , 15.55 , (20.44) , 18.22 , 19.61, 19.53, 16.88, 19.08, 18.81, (12.77), 18.62= 17.56 (better than last round)

SECOND AVERAGE
15.00 , 16.58, 19.03, 16.61, (20.61), 18.38, (14.32), 17.43, 14.90, 15.98, 16.47, 14.81= 16.52
(sweet, again the 20.xx came when i paused to recall the OLL,recently learn full oll)

THIRD AVERAGE
(23.51), 19.74, 15.08, 18.41, (11.95), 18.37, 20.37, 14.57, 14.09, 15.48, 16.93, 21.12= 17.42
(a very nervous average, some solves were ruined by nerves ,others went well in trying my best to control them)

MEAN OF AVERAGES=17.16


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 22, 2011)

First Average of 12: *17.22*
17.55 17.86 19.43 15.66 16.44 15.15 15.81 17.93 (14.63) 18.44 17.97 (21.83)

Second Average of 12: *16.71*
(13.83) (20.44) 18.33 17.03 17.83 16.33 15.56 17.68 18.66 16.53 14.03 15.16

Third Average of 12: *17.43*
15.81 (22.75) 22.28 17.38 14.46 17.75 16.40 18.41 (14.03) 16.38 19.86 15.59

Mean of Averages: 17.12


----------



## aaronb (Dec 22, 2011)

*Race to Sub-15*

*Average 1: 16.52*



Spoiler



12. 00:15.63
11. 00:17.04
10. (00:15.89)
9. 00:16.05
8. 00:16.53
7. 00:15.99
6. 00:17.01
5. 00:16.47
4. 00:16.54
3. (00:18.06)
2. 00:17.76
1. 00:15.95



*Average 2: 16.31*



Spoiler



12. 00:16.63
11. 00:15.78
10. (00:15.77)
9. 00:16.17
8. 00:16.78
7. 00:16.92
6. 00:15.81
5. 00:15.79
4. 00:16.66
3. (00:17.02)
2. 00:16.25
1. 00:16.31



*Average 3: 15.59*



Spoiler



12. 00:14.91
11. 00:15.51
10. (00:17.75)
9. 00:16.44
8. 00:15.69
7. 00:14.63
6. 00:14.74
5. 00:16.47
4. (00:14.61)
3. 00:15.75
2. 00:15.78
1. 00:15.98



*Mean of averages: 16.14
*

Consistency FTW! Average 3 was a PB.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 25, 2011)

First average : 14.53
1. 13.43 
2. 15.59 
3. 15.16 
4. 15.18 
5. 13.27 
6. (16.03) 
7. 12.75 
8. 14.52 
9. (12.02) 
10. 14.52 
11. 15.71 
12. 15.18

Second average : 15.09
1. (13.36) 
2. 13.84 
3. 14.58 
4. 13.52 
5. 16.22 
6. 17.88 
7. 14.06 
8. 16.38+ 
9. (17.90) 
10. 13.94 
11. 16.61 
12. 13.90

Third average : 14.70
1. 15.52 
2. (12.27) 
3. 16.06 
4. 15.27 
5. 14.83 
6. 14.19 
7. (16.09) 
8. 13.86 
9. 14.77 
10. 13.38 
11. 15.46 
12. 13.69


Mean average : 14.77


----------



## APdRF (Dec 25, 2011)

1st Ao12: 14.68 [SD= 2.06] --> Lots of 15.XX ruined the avg, the 20 was a big mistake during the cross.
12.58 14.71 12.96 16.84 14.60 (12.09) 15.81 15.84 15.05 14.33 (20.14) 14.11

2nd Ao12: 14.96 [SD= 0.53] --> So bad...  
15.04 15.72 14.86 15.33 (15.78) 15.21 14.69 14.27 15.14 (13.86) 14.63 14.69

3rd Ao12: 14.93 [SD= 1.59] --> Another bad average
14.22 15.92 16.84 15.10 14.36 13.16 13.19 (17.75) 15.33 (11.84) 15.94 15.28

Mean of avg's: 14.86 [Sooo irregular, today was not my best day for speedcubing]


----------



## Brest (Dec 27, 2011)

*Race to Sub 15*

Mean *19.74*


Spoiler



1st Average: 19.76

20.29 20.68 19.95 20.17 20.14 20.17 (14.97) 20.77 (23.03) 20.93 18.49 16.01

Mean: 19.63
Best Time: 14.97
Median: 20.17
Worst Time: 23.03
Standard deviation: 2.10

-*-

2nd Average: 20.09

17.84 21.89 18.48 19.99 21.56 (17.02) 20.04 18.81 19.62 21.02 (22.03) 21.67

Mean: 20.00
Best Time: 17.02
Median: 20.02
Worst Time: 22.03
Standard deviation: 1.62

-*-

3rd Average: 19.37

20.26 20.47 20.57 (23.70) 22.59 19.80 (16.23) 18.11 19.65 16.68 17.23 18.37

Mean: 19.47
Best Time: 16.23
Median: 19.73
Worst Time: 23.70
Standard deviation: 2.18


----------



## emolover (Dec 27, 2011)

1st average of 12: 13.87

10.43, 14.87, 15.99, 14.31, 15.01, 11.66, 14.14, 12.35, 12.93, 13.46, 15.10, 14.89

Results will be posted tonight.

2nd average of 12: 13.59

13.64, 14.56, 16.61, 13.26, 12.18, 13.98, 11.78, 15.92, 12.44, 14.14, 11.27, 13.97

3rd average of 12: 13.88

14.83, 15.37, 13.47, 13.11, 14.66, 16.52, 13.18, 24.76, 12.50, 11.79, 13.38, 10.83

Those last 4 saved the average. 

Average of averages: 13.78


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

Results for round 3:

Race to sub 8:

Race to sub 10:

yoinneroid: 11.47

Race to sub 12:

Emolover: 13.78
Andri Maulana: 14.77
APdRF: 14.86

Race to sub 15:

chrissyD: 14.76
gavnasty: 14.85
Riley: 16.08*
aaronb: 16.14
AndersB: 16.85
TheZenith27: 17.12
Akash Rupela: 17.16
majikat: 17.32
otsyke: 17.89
samkli: 18.09
Jaycee: 18.17
IMSLOW1097: 18.73
CommaYou: 18.76
jlow: 18.76
Zoé: 19.44
Brest: 19.74

Participants: 20

Good job everybody! *Sorry for being late but it's the holidays.*


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

Scrambles for round 4:

1st average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**U' F2 D' B D' R' F' D U R2 U' L B2 F L U2 R B' L2 D U2 R2 D2 L' D2	

2.	**B' U' F' R' U2 F' R' U' F' D L2 U L' D F' D2 F R' F L2 F' D' U' L2 F	

3.	**B2 D' U L' U2 L D2 R D' L2 R' U' L R2 D2 U L D' U' R B L2 B2 F' D	

4.	**D U B2 L' R' B F2 L2 D2 B' L F D2 U2 L D2 L' R B U2 R2 U2 B F U'	

5.	**D2 L' F L' U2 B' L2 B' L D2 L2 B L' R F2 D' L2 U' L' R2 F D B2 F2 D	

6.	**F2 D U R' D U2 L R' D2 U F L2 D' B U2 B' F2 L2 R2 B' L B D U L2	

7.	**L2 B D U' L D U' R2 B D R D2 L F' L2 R F2 R D2 L B2 R2 D U' R'	

8.	**L R' F D' F' R' F2 R2 F' L D L' B' L' B' L2 B' L2 D2 U B' D' R U R2	

9.	**B2 U' L R F' D' U2 R B' R' D' L' F' R U L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L' R2 U'	

10.	**B D' U F' L2 U' R B' U' R F R D U2 R B2 D2 U' L2 U F U' B F2 R	

11.	**U F L2 D' U' R2 F2 D R2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' U2 F L' D F2 D' L' U' F' D' U'	

12.	**R' B' L' R' F' D2 B2 R' D2 U F' U' L2 D R D' B' L' B2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 U2



2nd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**R2 B2 U F2 D2 L R F D' B' F R2 D2 L' D F R' F L U2 B' F L R' B2	

2.	**U B' U' L R' B2 L2 F' U B2 D' R U L R' F L' D B2 F' R2 F' U B F2	

3.	**D' F2 L2 B' F U L B2 D2 B' U B' U L2 U2 L' B F' L' U R2 B' F' U' R	

4.	**L2 F L' R2 D F L2 R2 D L D2 B D' R U' L' D B2 F L B' F' D2 L2 F2	

5.	**B2 F D2 R' D B U' B2 U' F L U' B2 F' D2 R2 F' L R D' L2 D B U2 L2	

6.	**D' F2 L2 R2 F' D L D' F' L D' L2 R B F2 R' F' L2 F' D2 U' B D2 R' B'	

7.	**U' F D' F' L B2 F2 D U L D B' R D U' L R' B R U2 F L R D' F'	

8.	**F2 L2 B' D' L B' F U' R' F2 U' F' D' U2 L U B L F L2 F' L F R' U	

9.	**B' F' U B2 D' B F2 U' B L2 R' B2 F2 R2 U B' D U B U2 B D' U B' R'	

10.	**U' B2 R F U' R B D2 U L U2 L' D' R2 D L D' B2 R D B F2 D U2 L'	

11.	**D F2 R F' L2 R' U2 L2 U' L2 R2 F' L U' B2 D2 R' B2 U' R D U' B F' R'	

12.	**D' U' L2 B' L' B' D2 L2 B F2 D' B' F2 D2 U' L U F2 L U' F D2 U' L' R'



3rd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**L' B2 D' R2 U L' B L' R' B D' R' B D2 R2 D' U' R' B2 D R D U2 B' R	

2.	**F' R2 B' F2 U2 R' U2 F R' B' R2 B2 F R' B2 F D' B2 L' D2 B D L D2 L	

3.	**U2 L' F2 D' B' R' B' U' L B D B2 D2 R2 B D' F2 L R' F2 U' L2 F L' D'	

4.	**B R B F' U2 L D U F2 D2 U2 L' B R' B' F2 U B' D' R' B F R' B' R'	

5.	**B2 F' R2 B' D2 F R D2 B F' D' L2 B' R' D' U2 R2 B' D U' B2 D2 F L2 U'	

6.	**L' B2 U' F' U L2 R' U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 U L B F' L2 B2 D2 U L U L	

7.	**F' D U' L D' U' R' D' B L R U L' R D' L' R D' U' L' D F2 D F' U	

8.	**R' B2 F2 L D' L' D2 U2 L R' U R' F R' B2 U2 B L U' L' R U B L D'	

9.	**B F2 D2 F R D U' L' D' B' D2 B D' U2 L B F2 R2 D2 L B D F' D2 R	

10.	**B F2 R' D' L2 B' L B F2 D U2 L F D L' B' F' D' L2 F D2 U' B' U F	

11.	**L' U2 L2 R2 U L B2 D U' B2 F R B' L2 D' B U R2 F L R B' D2 U L'	

12.	**L F D2 B2 U L' D R2 D2 B2 F L R' D' L F L' D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' F'



Good luck!

Round ends Tue 4th 11:59 PM EST.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ao12 18.75


Spoiler



1. 19.00 
2. 19.63 
3. 17.10 
4. 18.04 
5. 21.38 
6. 15.80 
7. 23.80 
8. 16.12 
9. 17.30 
10. 16.78 
11. 22.65 
12. 19.53


Ao12 2 18.65


Spoiler



13. 15.86 
14. 17.75 
15. 22.43 
16. DNF 
17. 19.17 
18. 17.60 
19. 24.21 
20. 16.38 
21. 17.71 
22. 19.00 
23. 15.50 
24. 16.34


Ao12 3 17.79


Spoiler



25. 18.64 
26. 15.83 
27. 17.80 
28. 20.84 
29. 13.64 
30. 18.04 
31. 20.46 
32. 17.40 
33. 17.90 
34. 16.77 
35. 17.71 
36. 17.32


mean:18.40


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 28, 2011)

Average: 18.33
First avg: 18.92
19.08
19.10
19.46
19.49
17.92 DNF
14.61
17.75
22.51
17.69
15.98
15.77

2nd avg: 17.48
19.97
15.00
17.16
15.11
16.77
16.92
18.1
16.74
19.13
17.95
19.19
17.74

3rd Avg: 18.58
17.77
19.9
18.01
17.44
18.17
18.6
16.84
21.21
24.2
13.43
19.22
18.65

Better than last time, but not great.


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2011)

Riley, Race to sub 15, Round 4:

First average: 15.05
12.61, 15.45, 15.52, 15.45, 16.53, 15.51, 15.69, 13.92, 15.47, 14.92, 13.60, 14.95
Second average: 16.40
15.26, 17.54, 17.41, 14.75, 14.85, 15.46, 18.05, 16.50, 16.64, 17.20, 16.91, 16.21
Third average: 16.81
14.13, 22.63, 15.62, 15.99, 19.78, 16.22, 13.84, 22.25, 13.72, 17.96, 16.62, 15.73

Mean of averages: 16.09

Really good the first average, bad on the rest... Oh well, 28% of the solves were sub 15. But .01 higher for the mean than last round.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 4 - Race to sub -15

Mean of avgs: 17.82

Avg 1: 18.53
16.51, 16.30, 18.70, 19.63, 19.20, 18.27, 15.67, 19.89, 17.36, 20.87, 18.59, 22.07

Avg 2: 17.40
18.33, 16.89, 18.23, 17.61, 18.11, 17.17, 19.50, 17.79, 14.79, 16.23, 15.21, 18.43

Avg 3: 17.52
18.55, 33.10, 15.89, 19.47, 17.87, 15.52, 17.20, 19.78, 17.42, 18.03, 15.83, 17.52


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 29, 2011)

round 4, race to sub 10

average 1: 11.26
(10.35), 11.34, 11.64, 10.57, 10.98, 11.76, 11.80, 10.92, 10.91, (11.91), 11.42, 11.24

average 2: 11.37
10.19, 10.64, 10.92, 12.22, 10.25, 12.33, 13.07, (10.09), 11.81, (15.89), 11.77, 10.47

average 3: 11.74
(10.73), 11.39, 12.09, 11.73, 11.94, 11.82, 12.42, 11.87, (12.73), 11.30, 11.24, 11.60

mean of averages: 11.46


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 4 Race to Sub-10

First average: 11.42
11.30, 11.13, 8.62, 12.35, 10.26, 14.53, 11.41, 12.81, 13.79, 11.12, 9.86, 10.20

Second average: 12.34
11.82, 10.55, 12.16, 11.70, 12.23, 10.84, 25.11, 12.79, 11.12, 16.67, 12.93, 11.15

Third average: 10.45
10.43, 11.80, 8.37, 8.70, 11.23, 11.01, 10.03, 10.11, 10.76, 12.89, 8.98, 11.43

*Mean = 11.40*

Bad 1st avg, terrible 2nd avg, good 3rd avg. Yay for consistency


----------



## Krag (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 4 race to sub 15
*Mean = 19.39*

Average 1 = 19.71
18.37, 22.28, 20.99, (16.24), 18.28, 21.68, 18.78, 18.65, 17.08, 21.48, (22.29), 19.55

Average 2 = 18.63
18.39, 21.15, 19.50, 17.29, 20.29, 17.22, (21.72), 18.51, 16.75, (14.59), 21.67, 15.52

Average 3 = 19.82
(21.97), 18.23, 20.96, (16.19), 21.92, 21.48, 18.09, 19.01, 18.39, 19.39, 19.57, 21.20


----------



## samkli (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 4

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *17.90*
16.90, 14.53, 15.22, 18.53, 18.56, 18.88, 19.63, 18.03, 16.95, 22.46, 18.31, 17.97

2nd avg of 12: *17.83*
17.88, 14.85, 15.48, 16.30, 17.19, 22.37, 17.76, 18.74, 14.42, 21.76, 20.04, 18.27

3rd avg of 12: *17.85*
19.81, 18.63, 16.23, 16.33, 18.26, 17.73, 20.07, 17.62, 19.85, 18.09, 15.33, 15.93

Mean: *17.86*


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 4, Race to sub 10

1st avg of 12: *11.63*
9.75, 11.16, 11.43, 13.10, 9.44, 12.69, (DNF), 13.87, (9.15), 11.66, 11.86, 11.35

2nd avg of 12: *11.26*
(13.49), 11.37, 11.43, 9.13, 10.42, 13.43, 12.80, 11.56, 8.98, (8.46), 11.41, 12.03

3rd avg of 12: *11.35*
10.48, 11.55, 12.08, 10.85, (8.89), 12.48, (14.74), 11.10, 12.02, 9.01, 12.95, 10.97

Damn, I fail at many solves -_-
mean of averages: *11.41*


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh damn, i forgot to write round title in my previous post...

Does my solves in round 3 disqualified?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Round 4 - 3x3 Sub-15*

*First Average of 12: 17.32*
(14.08) 17.30 18.02 19.09 15.83 16.72 16.15 17.43 18.11 16.13 18.44 (20.56)

*Second Average of 12: 15.54*
(20.50) 13.09 14.02 14.44 16.34 17.34 16.22 14.28 (12.58) 14.81 20.43 14.46

*Third Average of 12: 16.38*
15.34 16.86 16.50 17.50 15.78 14.80 (12.78) 17.06 16.72 (19.75) 18.27 14.93


Mean of Averages: 16.41


----------



## gavnasty (Jan 3, 2012)

Race to sub-15
Round 4:

16.49, 15.29, 13.69, 17.96, 14.13, 16.19, 13.86, (19.87), 13.88, 13.88, 15.00, (12.77)
Average 1: 15.04

13.63, 15.88, 14.52, 15.01, (18.15), 15.59, 14.24, 14.09, 15.76, (11.54), 15.75, 14.30
Average 2: 14.88

13.46, (17.53), 13.55, 13.60, 15.93, 14.02, 14.83, 15.19, (12.38), 14.07, 16.74, 14.69
Average 3: 14.61

Average of Averages: 14.84


----------



## otsyke (Jan 3, 2012)

Race to sub-15

AVG1: 17.57
AVG2: 17.83
AVG3: 19.56
*AVG AVG: 18.32*

Solves


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jan 3, 2012 9:41:25 PM - 10:02:42 PM

Mean: DNF
Standard deviation: 2.97
Best Time: 12.28
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 15.84
9-13 - (13.24) 14.89 (17.68) 15.18 17.45

Best average of 12: 16.74
6-17 - 15.76 19.24 18.44 (13.24) 14.89 17.68 15.18 17.45 16.76 (20.01) 14.08 17.87

1. 24.22 U' F2 D' B D' R' F' D U R2 U' L B2 F L U2 R B' L2 D U2 R2 D2 L' D2
2. 16.36 B' U' F' R' U2 F' R' U' F' D L2 U L' D F' D2 F R' F L2 F' D' U' L2 F
3. 20.85 B2 D' U L' U2 L D2 R D' L2 R' U' L R2 D2 U L D' U' R B L2 B2 F' D
4. 17.95 D U B2 L' R' B F2 L2 D2 B' L F D2 U2 L D2 L' R B U2 R2 U2 B F U'
5. 19.36 D2 L' F L' U2 B' L2 B' L D2 L2 B L' R F2 D' L2 U' L' R2 F D B2 F2 D
6. 15.76 F2 D U R' D U2 L R' D2 U F L2 D' B U2 B' F2 L2 R2 B' L B D U L2
7. 19.24 L2 B D U' L D U' R2 B D R D2 L F' L2 R F2 R D2 L B2 R2 D U' R'
8. 18.44 L R' F D' F' R' F2 R2 F' L D L' B' L' B' L2 B' L2 D2 U B' D' R U R2
9. 13.24 B2 U' L R F' D' U2 R B' R' D' L' F' R U L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L' R2 U'
10. 14.89 B D' U F' L2 U' R B' U' R F R D U2 R B2 D2 U' L2 U F U' B F2 R
11. 17.68 U F L2 D' U' R2 F2 D R2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' U2 F L' D F2 D' L' U' F' D' U'
12. 15.18 R' B' L' R' F' D2 B2 R' D2 U F' U' L2 D R D' B' L' B2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 U2
13. 17.45 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L R F D' B' F R2 D2 L' D F R' F L U2 B' F L R' B2
14. 16.76 U B' U' L R' B2 L2 F' U B2 D' R U L R' F L' D B2 F' R2 F' U B F2
15. 20.01 D' F2 L2 B' F U L B2 D2 B' U B' U L2 U2 L' B F' L' U R2 B' F' U' R
16. 14.08 L2 F L' R2 D F L2 R2 D L D2 B D' R U' L' D B2 F L B' F' D2 L2 F2
17. 17.87 B2 F D2 R' D B U' B2 U' F L U' B2 F' D2 R2 F' L R D' L2 D B U2 L2
18. 20.12 D' F2 L2 R2 F' D L D' F' L D' L2 R B F2 R' F' L2 F' D2 U' B D2 R' B'
19. 19.73 U' F D' F' L B2 F2 D U L D B' R D U' L R' B R U2 F L R D' F'
20. 16.21 F2 L2 B' D' L B' F U' R' F2 U' F' D' U2 L U B L F L2 F' L F R' U
21. 16.10 B' F' U B2 D' B F2 U' B L2 R' B2 F2 R2 U B' D U B U2 B D' U B' R'
22. 18.62 U' B2 R F U' R B D2 U L U2 L' D' R2 D L D' B2 R D B F2 D U2 L'
23. 17.85 D F2 R F' L2 R' U2 L2 U' L2 R2 F' L U' B2 D2 R' B2 U' R D U' B F' R'
24. 17.69 D' U' L2 B' L' B' D2 L2 B F2 D' B' F2 D2 U' L U F2 L U' F D2 U' L' R'
25. 13.93 L' B2 D' R2 U L' B L' R' B D' R' B D2 R2 D' U' R' B2 D R D U2 B' R
26. 18.76 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R' U2 F R' B' R2 B2 F R' B2 F D' B2 L' D2 B D L D2 L
27. 17.50 U2 L' F2 D' B' R' B' U' L B D B2 D2 R2 B D' F2 L R' F2 U' L2 F L' D'
28. 22.04 B R B F' U2 L D U F2 D2 U2 L' B R' B' F2 U B' D' R' B F R' B' R'
29. 21.04 B2 F' R2 B' D2 F R D2 B F' D' L2 B' R' D' U2 R2 B' D U' B2 D2 F L2 U'
30. 19.97 L' B2 U' F' U L2 R' U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 U L B F' L2 B2 D2 U L U L
31. 16.79 F' D U' L D' U' R' D' B L R U L' R D' L' R D' U' L' D F2 D F' U
32. DNF R' B2 F2 L D' L' D2 U2 L R' U R' F R' B2 U2 B L U' L' R U B L D'
33. 17.00 B F2 D2 F R D U' L' D' B' D2 B D' U2 L B F2 R2 D2 L B D F' D2 R
34. 12.28 B F2 R' D' L2 B' L B F2 D U2 L F D L' B' F' D' L2 F D2 U' B' U F
35. 26.79 L' U2 L2 R2 U L B2 D U' B2 F R B' L2 D' B U R2 F L R B' D2 U L'
36. 21.80 L F D2 B2 U L' D R2 D2 B2 F L R' D' L F L' D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L' R' F'


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 6, 2012)

where is round 5 scrambles?


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> where is round 5 scrambles?


 
This round ends tonight.

Edit: I am too tired to do results tonight. Saturday for sure.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

*Results for round 4:*

Race to sub 10

amostay2004: 11.40*
CuberMan: 11.41
yoinneroid: 11.46

Race to sub 12

Lol

Race to sub 15

gavnasty: 14.84
Riley: 16.09
TheZenith27: 16.41
AndersB: 17.82
samkli: 17.84
otsyke: 18.32
IMSLOW1097: 18.33
Krag: 18.39
insane569: 18.40

Participants: 12

Good job everybody!

Ugh there is less participants this week. *But I can't blame you because I have been inconsistent.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

*Scrambles for round 5:*

First average of 12:


Spoiler



1.	**F' L2 D' L' R' U2 F2 U B R2 D2 R D' B2 F L B' D2 B2 F' D U' L R U'	

2.	**F2 L' D' U' F' R' B2 F R2 B L2 R' B U' R' U' R' B2 F R2 B' F' L R2 U2	

3.	**R' F2 L D B R' F' L' U B F' D2 F' L' D2 F U L2 R2 D L' B D2 L2 D'	

4.	**D B2 L R' D2 B F D2 B' R2 U F' D' U2 R U' F2 L2 D' U' L D U2 R2 B	

5.	**R B' D F2 D2 L2 R D' F2 D' U B2 R' D2 B2 D U2 B2 F2 D L' F D2 F' U	

6.	**D2 L D U2 L' B2 D' F' D U2 B' R2 U' L2 B U2 L' F2 D R B L2 R2 U' F2	

7.	**D B2 R2 D' L2 R' F D2 B U L' D' F' D' R2 F2 U2 F R B F D2 L' R2 U	

8.	**B D' U2 L R2 F D B' L2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 D' B D2 B' F2 R2 B L2	

9.	**L2 B F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D B R U F D U B2 F' D B2 F' L R2 F U	

10.	**R F' L' D R D U2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' B L' D' R2 B' U2 R' B2 F' U B2 D	

11.	**L' R U R D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' F D' F U L2 U' F' R' D' R2 D F2 R' F2 L'	

12.	**L' U' B2 F' D2 U L F L' R B D U L' D L B' F2 L' B F2 D B' L' U2



Second average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**F' D' U2 L R2 F D R2 B2 F' D U F R2 B2 F U2 L' B F' L2 D2 B' L B'	

2.	**L B2 U2 F2 D2 R F' D' B L2 B2 D2 U' B F R' U2 F' L' R F2 U' L R D2	

3.	**D2 U F2 R' F D2 L B F D' U' L2 U L F' R' D R2 B2 F2 R B2 D' B D2	

4.	**L2 R2 U2 B2 L R F' L R' B F2 L' B2 F U B' D F' D2 R B2 F2 L' R2 B'	

5.	**D' L' D2 F' L F2 L' D L' R D' R' F2 R2 D2 R D' R' U2 R B F D U2 B	

6.	**D' U B' L U2 R' D' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D' U R2 B L U2 F2 R' D2 B' F2 D F'	

7.	**B' F2 R2 D' R2 B' L' D2 U B' U' L2 F' L' U L D L R' F U F U2 B' U2	

8.	**L' R' B R U' L D2 U2 R' B2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U2 L' R B D2 U2 L R B2 U'	

9.	**L' R2 D2 R D F2 U2 F2 U L F' R' U L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' F R B' U' B2 L'	

10.	**R2 B2 U' B' L R' B L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' U2 B L U2 B2 U' B L' R B' R U2	

11.	**D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L B2 D L B' L' F L' D L' B' L D' B' F U2 L2 U L2 F'	

12.	**D' B2 U B' R2 F' L2 B R2 B' R' D2 L D U' R' U2 B' D2 B F U R B U'



Third average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**L2 R F R2 D2 U L' U2 F2 U2 L R D L2 D R2 B2 D R U' L' R U2 F' L	

2.	**L R2 B D F L' F2 R2 F' L R' D L U' L U L' B2 F2 D L2 D2 B' D' U2	

3.	**U' F D2 F' D' U' R2 U2 R B F' L' D L2 R' B L' R2 U' R' D L2 R2 D' F	

4.	**R' B' F2 D2 U2 F' R D R D B R' B L U L D' U B U2 F2 R U L2 F	

5.	**D B U2 B' L D2 F L2 U L F' D L' B2 R' U L' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' R F	

6.	**R' U B L2 D L' U2 L B L U' B' D B L' R B' U2 F' D' R2 U F' L2 U	

7.	**D' U' L2 R' U B' R U' L' R' B' L R D F' R' F' L2 U' L' D' L' D2 R F	

8.	**F2 L' F R' B F D2 F2 R B2 F2 R U' R2 D B' F2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 F2 R	

9.	**R' D' U' F2 L' R F D2 U F R' F L R' B D U L2 D U F2 R B' L2 U'	

10.	**D2 B L2 R' B U2 B F R B F2 R2 F' D U2 B' D U F2 L F U2 L' R' U'	

11.	**U2 R U F2 R B L U' R' F2 D F' U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B' U' R' B D B D2 F	

12.	**L2 R' B F2 D2 B' F2 D U F' R' D' L' R2 U2 F2 D L R2 F2 L2 F R B' F'



Good luck!

Round ends same time as it is always suppose to, next Saturday.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 8, 2012)

round 5, sub 10

average 1: (12.27), 11.22, 9.73, 11.43, 10.42, 12.16, 10.43, 9.85, 10.42, 10.24, 10.14, (9.59) = 10.60

average 2: 10.74, 11.94, (12.33), 11.14, 11.38, 11.41, 9.27, 10.46, 10.23, (9.25), 9.74, 9.57 = 10.59

average 3: 11.48, (8.73), 10.49, (13.02), 12.54, 10.32, 11.53, 11.11, 9.28, 11.10, 9.81, 11.80 = 10.95

mean: 10.71


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 5, race to sub 10

average 1: (12.77), 9.66, 10.31, 11.97, 11.49, 9.84, 10.50, 12.10, 11.80, 10.54, (8.46), 9.32= 10.75
average 2: 10.85, (14.15), 10.41, 8.08, 11.73, 10.84, 13.60, 9.84, (7.31), 13.96, 10.05, 12.03= 11.15
average 3: 10.48, (8.31), 11.91, 12.76, 10.64, 11.63, 10.27, (13.46), 9.77, 10.37, 10.55, 10.54= 10.89

mean: 10.93


----------



## JasonK (Jan 8, 2012)

First: 18.23, 14.96, 16.07, 16.48, 16.26, 22.05, 15.96, 22.25, (12.49), 14.65, (25.53), 19.06 = *17.60*

Second: 16.34, (20.68), 16.05, (13.58), 13.97, 16.52, 15.45, 15.04, 16.51, 20.00, 16.80, 16.49 = *16.32*

Third: 17.15, 14.88, 17.15, 16.27, 17.02, 15.43, 15.00, 18.11, 18.03, (19.43), 17.25, (13.59) = *16.63*

Mean = 16.85


----------



## CommaYou (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 5
Race to sub-15

1st Ao12
17.51 15.65 (21.75) 20.73 16.83 18.40 18.72 18.59 17.48 18.81 19.63 (14.79)
=*18.24*

2nd Ao12
16.09 17.34 19.43 19.83 (11.20) 19.35 18.64 17.93 18.92 15.45 17.74 (21.29)
=*18.07*

3rd Ao12
18.06 19.46 17.40 22.29 17.16 18.98 15.65 18.38 (22.29) 18.19 17.22 (15.61)
=*18.28*

= 18.20


----------



## CRO (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 5 - sub 15

*First:* 13.49, 14.63, 17.25, 16.16, 15.83, 15.89, 27.64, 14.19, 15.21, 15.73, 17.05, 17.43 = *15.94*
*Second:* 15.50, 14.27, 14.62, 12.80, 14.34, 14.89, 19.63, 17.54, 16.24, 15.37, 13.35, 13.81 = *14.99* (2 skips so..)
Third:


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 8, 2012)

Race to sub-15, round 5
16.88, 19.60, 18.67, 20.03, 20.55, 17.35, 15.91, 18.96, 15.87, 13.69, 20.34, 15.79-17.94
15.41, 17.79, 17.38, 16.72, 16.26, 24.36, 16.79, 17.27, 20.20, 16.16, 21.39, 16.32-17.63
18.31, 19.76, 18.30, 20.16, 17.48, 19.99, 14.87, 12.64, 18.23, 24.63, 18.89, 15.70-18.17
average:17.91
YAY!!!! sub-18! I can sense improvement!


----------



## samkli (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 5

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *17.13*
14.80, 14.98, 18.88, (20.75), 19.23, 14.70, 19.33, 18.31, (13.57), 17.17, 18.36, 15.57

2nd avg of 12: *16.85* PB!
16.19, 16.73, 17.45, (25.50), (14.34), 17.25, 16.24, 19.04, 15.77, 17.76, 14.55, 17.56

3rd avg of 12: *17.47*
(20.59), (14.91), 18.04, 16.93, 18.82, 17.31, 17.53, 19.23, 16.10, 16.89, 17.07, 16.75

Mean: *17.15*


----------



## otsyke (Jan 8, 2012)

*Round 5
Race to sub-15
AVG AVG: 17.48
*
AVG1: 17.16
AVG2: 17.65
AVG3: 17.64

Solves


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jan 8, 2012 2:39:23 PM - 3:02:46 PM

Mean: DNF
Standard deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 14.38
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 15.93
22-26 - (18.18) (14.38) 16.28 15.00 16.51

Best average of 12: 16.60
17-28 - 15.60 (22.62) 17.32 17.73 16.68 18.18 (14.38) 16.28 15.00 16.51 16.93 15.81

1. 17.98 F' L2 D' L' R' U2 F2 U B R2 D2 R D' B2 F L B' D2 B2 F' D U' L R U'
2. 15.52 F2 L' D' U' F' R' B2 F R2 B L2 R' B U' R' U' R' B2 F R2 B' F' L R2 U2
3. 16.92 R' F2 L D B R' F' L' U B F' D2 F' L' D2 F U L2 R2 D L' B D2 L2 D'
4. 19.34 D B2 L R' D2 B F D2 B' R2 U F' D' U2 R U' F2 L2 D' U' L D U2 R2 B
5. 20.08 R B' D F2 D2 L2 R D' F2 D' U B2 R' D2 B2 D U2 B2 F2 D L' F D2 F' U
6. 16.28 D2 L D U2 L' B2 D' F' D U2 B' R2 U' L2 B U2 L' F2 D R B L2 R2 U' F2
7. 17.46 D B2 R2 D' L2 R' F D2 B U L' D' F' D' R2 F2 U2 F R B F D2 L' R2 U
8. 16.24 B D' U2 L R2 F D B' L2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 D' B D2 B' F2 R2 B L2
9. 14.60 L2 B F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D B R U F D U B2 F' D B2 F' L R2 F U
10. 22.90 R F' L' D R D U2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' B L' D' R2 B' U2 R' B2 F' U B2 D
11. 16.50 L' R U R D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' F D' F U L2 U' F' R' D' R2 D F2 R' F2 L'
12. 15.24 L' U' B2 F' D2 U L F L' R B D U L' D L B' F2 L' B F2 D B' L' U2
13. 17.88 F' D' U2 L R2 F D R2 B2 F' D U F R2 B2 F U2 L' B F' L2 D2 B' L B'
14. 17.45 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R F' D' B L2 B2 D2 U' B F R' U2 F' L' R F2 U' L R D2
15. 16.75 D2 U F2 R' F D2 L B F D' U' L2 U L F' R' D R2 B2 F2 R B2 D' B D2
16. DNF L2 R2 U2 B2 L R F' L R' B F2 L' B2 F U B' D F' D2 R B2 F2 L' R2 B'
17. 15.60 D' L' D2 F' L F2 L' D L' R D' R' F2 R2 D2 R D' R' U2 R B F D U2 B
18. 22.62 D' U B' L U2 R' D' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D' U R2 B L U2 F2 R' D2 B' F2 D F'
19. 17.32 B' F2 R2 D' R2 B' L' D2 U B' U' L2 F' L' U L D L R' F U F U2 B' U2
20. 17.73 L' R' B R U' L D2 U2 R' B2 D2 U' L2 R' D' U2 L' R B D2 U2 L R B2 U'
21. 16.68 L' R2 D2 R D F2 U2 F2 U L F' R' U L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' F R B' U' B2 L'
22. 18.18 R2 B2 U' B' L R' B L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F' U2 B L U2 B2 U' B L' R B' R U2
23. 14.38 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L B2 D L B' L' F L' D L' B' L D' B' F U2 L2 U L2 F'
24. 16.28 D' B2 U B' R2 F' L2 B R2 B' R' D2 L D U' R' U2 B' D2 B F U R B U'
25. 15.00 L2 R F R2 D2 U L' U2 F2 U2 L R D L2 D R2 B2 D R U' L' R U2 F' L
26. 16.51 L R2 B D F L' F2 R2 F' L R' D L U' L U L' B2 F2 D L2 D2 B' D' U2
27. 16.93 U' F D2 F' D' U' R2 U2 R B F' L' D L2 R' B L' R2 U' R' D L2 R2 D' F
28. 15.81 R' B' F2 D2 U2 F' R D R D B R' B L U L D' U B U2 F2 R U L2 F
29. 21.63 D B U2 B' L D2 F L2 U L F' D L' B2 R' U L' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' R F
30. 18.46 R' U B L2 D L' U2 L B L U' B' D B L' R B' U2 F' D' R2 U F' L2 U
31. 16.61 D' U' L2 R' U B' R U' L' R' B' L R D F' R' F' L2 U' L' D' L' D2 R F
32. 20.49 F2 L' F R' B F D2 F2 R B2 F2 R U' R2 D B' F2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 F2 R
33. 18.73 R' D' U' F2 L' R F D2 U F R' F L R' B D U L2 D U F2 R B' L2 U'
34. 19.56 D2 B L2 R' B U2 B F R B F2 R2 F' D U2 B' D U F2 L F U2 L' R' U'
35. 17.18 U2 R U F2 R B L U' R' F2 D F' U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B' U' R' B D B D2 F
36. 16.16 L2 R' B F2 D2 B' F2 D U F' R' D' L' R2 U2 F2 D L R2 F2 L2 F R B' F'


----------



## AndersB (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 5 - Race to sub -15
Result: 17.61

Avg 1: 17.99
16.07, 17.54, 18.30, 17.89, 23.42, 14.32, 13.59, 18.10, 17.74, 18.69, 23.05, 18.19

Avg 2: 17.13
16.36, 18.31, 18.98, 18.58, 16.69, 18.39, 15.33, 16.06, 15.77, 20.80, 16.79, 14.29

Avg 3: 17.71
16.77, 12.63, 16.53, 18.51, 20.05, 22.51, 14.08, 19.93, 18.22, 14.97, 18.19, 19.89

Pretty consistent!


----------



## Riley (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 5, Race to Sub 15

1st Average: 14.81
13.71, 15.51, 15.74, 17.39, 14.38, 16.43, 13.00, 14.98, 14.64, 14.73, 13.99, 14.03
2nd Average: 16.31
19.58, 11.96, 14.67, 13.03, 16.37, 18.95, 16.81, 17.55, 19.13, 15.25, 17.42, 13.90
3rd Average: 16.63
17.98+, 13.27, 13.14, 18.99, 16.52, 17.69, 17.63, 16.02, 17.49, 17.03, 15.05, 21.55, 16.59

Mean of averages: 15.92

Not that great, but at least improvement. Good first average, bad 2nd and 3rd averages.

Here's a video of the best average of 12 in the total 36 solves I did, (14.39 avg 12, PB!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMl0DpQ3j_0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 5 - Race to Sub-15

First Ao12: 18.24



Spoiler



18.84
17.61
18.15
16.75
17.40
18.13
16.40
17.47
22.21
19.93
18.53
19.63

Finally got some consistency and good solves here  Really nice average.



Second Ao12: 18.87



Spoiler



18.47
19.55
16.63
20.86
17.44
19.58
20.16
20.72
15.50
19.77
19.21
17.19

Another good average, didn't have any bad solves, just some with annoying F2L cases.



Third Ao12: 18.62



Spoiler



20.51
16.39
17.71
20.29
21.58
20.10
17.62
20.69
17.71
17.36
17.56

Wrapped it up with another nice average 



Mean of 3: 18.58

Awesome, sub-19


----------



## RaresB (Jan 11, 2012)

Avg 1 - 
14.45, 24.20, 16.39, 15.94, 15.25, 14.08, 16.10, 14.70, 14.87, 16.11, 15.45, 13.66 = 15.33

I took a break, out of all people you should know emolover that i was sub 15 

Avg 2 -
14.33, 20.33, 15.28, 15.33, 16.53, 15.99, 15.45, 16.13, 18.72, 16.52, 15.16, 15.04 = 16.01

I will NEVER forgive myself  so bad

Avg 3 -
13.75, 14.76, 13.07, 15.50, 16.61, 13.72, 23.79, 15.95, 14.22, 17.10, 14.83, 15.36 = 15.18

ehh 

Mean = 15.51 (15.5066666666666666666666666666666.......)



overall feelings


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 5

Sub-15

Mean of 3 averages: 19.03



Spoiler



18.56, 18.22, (41.45), 20.49, 14.43, 16.32, 18.19, 14.41, (13.49), 33.83, 15.96, 19.42 = 18.98

16.99, 20.17, 17.46, (12.14), 17.33, 18.86, 16.82, 19.60, 22.93, 19.34, (24.55), 14.25 = 18.38

(30.30), 17.86, 23.28, 21.84, 21.97, 17.60, 22.29, 19.99, 17.83, 19.33, (14.12), 15.34 = 19.73


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2012)

round 5

sub 15

1st average-17.68 

individual times-20:76, 17:39, 16:96, 17:60, 20:10, 15:45, 17:09, 12:31, 19:75, 19:21, 16:40, 16:84

2nd average-17.18

individual times-20:17, 16:89, 17:10, 14:56, 20:92, 16:34, 18:73, 14:23, 16:78, 18:34, 17:09, 15:84

3rd average-16.22

individual times-15:01, 16:04, 15:67, 17:46, 23:79, 17:25, 17:90, 15:46, 16:39, 16:15, 13:26, 14:89

average of 3 averages-17:026


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2012)

Round ends tonight because I was at a friends house yesterday.


----------



## emolover (Jan 17, 2012)

*Results for round 5*:

Race to sub 10:*

yoinneroid: 10.71
CuberMan: 10.93

Race to sub 15:

pwnAge: 15.51
CRO: 15.52
Riley: 15.92
WTF2L?: 16.85
ottozing: 17.03
samkli: 17.15
otsyke: 17.48
AndersB: 17.61
IMSLOW1097: 17.91
CommaYou: 18.20
iEnjoyCubing: 18.58
cmhardw: 19.03

Participants: 14

Good job! *

I need to participate. *


----------



## emolover (Jan 17, 2012)

*Scrambles for round 6*:

First average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**L2 B' D' L2 R B D2 B' F L2 D2 L F2 R2 F D2 R D' U B' R2 U2 L D' F'	

2.	**D2 U' F R B' L' B2 F U' F' D' R B2 D2 L2 R' U' B2 F L F D F' D' B	

3.	**L2 U' R2 B' L B2 F D' L2 R D2 U2 R D' U B' D R' U' R' U' B L F2 R	

4.	**B F2 L D2 F2 U2 L' B' R2 F2 D L' B' D F' U2 L B' F' L2 D2 U R2 D2 F2	

5.	**L' R' D2 L' B2 L' R' U2 B2 L R2 U2 B D U B' R F' D U F2 R D2 F' U2	

6.	**B' F2 D B2 L2 F2 L R2 U2 R' F2 D R2 U B2 R B D2 R U F U2 L' D U	

7.	**D' B L R U B2 D2 B D' R' U2 L' R2 U B' F2 L' R' D' U' L' R B2 U' R	

8.	**B2 R' U' B' D2 R U R' D2 F' D F2 U B' L2 R' F2 D' F L' R' B2 U' R' B2	

9.	**L R B D2 L' R B' F' D U' B2 F' L R D2 R' U F' L R2 D B2 F2 R F	

10.	**D F2 L' U' F' L2 D R' F2 D2 B2 R' U' L D2 B' F' L2 R2 F' D R2 U' F2 D'	

11.	**R2 B2 F' D U B F' D U L' D' L2 B L R2 B' U2 B2 F L D2 B2 R' U' L	

12.	**L' U2 L R F2 R B D2 B' D2 L' R' B L2 F D2 L2 U2 L B' R2 B2 F' U2 R2



Second average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' L2 U' L U L' R2 F' U F' L2 F D2 U R' D U2	

2.	**L2 R2 D2 B' U' L2 R2 D U2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B F2 L2 F' L' U L' D2 R2	

3.	**F D2 U F' U' R' B2 R' D' B' D' U R B L2 U F2 U L D2 L R B2 R2 B	

4.	**R' U L2 B D' B' U' F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R B' L D F2 L R2 B' F2 U' R' D U'	

5.	**B F' R' U' F D L2 R' U2 B D' U L' R B' F2 D B R2 U2 L B F R' D	

6.	**F' U' B2 L' R U2 R U' L D U2 R B' D' B2 F' R2 B U2 B' D U B F' U2	

7.	**F' U' F D L2 F' L D F' L2 F' L2 U F2 U2 B' D2 L' D F' L2 D2 U2 L' R'	

8.	**L2 R D2 U R B L U2 L' R2 D2 R2 D' U2 B' F' R2 U2 F' U' R' D L2 R' F'	

9.	**R2 B L' B2 D2 B U' F D R D2 U2 B U L' R' U' B2 F' L' R2 D' U B2 U2	

10.	**L2 U2 B F' U' F D' B D' U F R D F2 R2 B R' D2 U L' B' D' F D2 L'	

11.	**L2 B2 R' U' R F L F' U' L D2 L2 F' R2 U' B U' F2 L' F' D' L F' U2 B2	

12.	**F2 D U R F' D L2 B' U2 L B' D L U2 L2 B D R' B' F D2 L2 U F L2



Third average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**B2 F2 L2 R D U F' L' D R B F U L F U B L' R' F L' D' F2 U' B'	

2.	**L' U B' L R' D2 F' R D L' U2 B2 F' L' R' U2 R' D' L' R2 F' L2 R D2 L	

3.	**D' U' B2 F U L2 D U F' L2 R2 D' R U' F D L2 F' D' U' L' R' B2 L D'	

4.	**D' B D' B' L' D2 F U2 R2 B U2 L D U R2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 U B F' U' L	

5.	**U2 B' D' L' U L D' U' L B' L2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' U L F L2 U L F L2	

6.	**L2 F L2 R D' U' F U L2 R2 F' L F R2 B F R' D' B2 R' F U2 R2 B2 R'	

7.	**L' F2 D' L' F2 L R' D' L B' D' B2 F' R2 D2 R F' U R D2 R2 B' F2 U' B'	

8.	**L' F L U' F' L' R' B' D2 U R B' F D2 F D U' L2 B' F' D2 L2 R' D L2	

9.	**F' U' B2 D R2 D' L' R2 U2 B' F D2 B' F2 L R2 F2 L2 R B' L U2 R' F2 L2	

10.	**D' R' U2 R F U2 L D' U2 F' D' U2 L F' R D2 F D2 R' D' B L D L' B	

11.	**L' R2 D U' F L' B F' U R2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' R2 U B' F' L2	

12.	**B' L D U' F L' U' F2 L2 F' L2 R2 B L D U' F U2 B2 F2 R' B' D B F



Round ends next weekend hopefully on Sunday.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> *Results for round 5*:
> 
> Race to sub 10:*
> 
> ...


 
2 comments my mean is 15.51 not 15.61 and I should be first


----------



## emolover (Jan 17, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> 2 comments my mean is 15.51 not 15.61 and I should be first


 
Sorry. I do this from an iPod and make mistakes.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 17, 2012)

First: 18.14, 14.46, 16.77, 15.52, (12.12), 16.34, 15.89, (20.72), 17.03, 15.22, 16.13, 12.61 = *15.81*

Second: 15.93, (13.28), (21.54), 16.36, 17.47, 16.02, 13.58, 13.51, 20.41, 19.64, 17.97, 15.35 = *16.62*

Third: 19.45, 17.31, 15.15, (24.51), (13.06), 16.80, 15.37, 14.26, 13.19, 14.81, 16.53, 19.47 = *16.23*

Mean = 16.22

Meh. Not too good, I normally average 15 now.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 6
First: (23.18), 17.53, 18.48, 20.08, 17.93, 18.72, (17.35), 20.64, 23.09, 17.62, 22.72, 21.41
*19.82*

Second: (16.89), 19.38, 23.21, 17.97, 17.33, 21.71, 18.54, 21.36, 20.98, 20.68, 19.34, (DNF(22.89))
*20.05*

Third:19.49, (22.37), 18.37, 19.62, 16.00, 16.88, 19.21, (14.86), 21.72, 18.99, 20.20, 21.24
*19.17*

Mean: 19.68

Just graduated from the Race to Sub-20 thread, thought I'd start here a little early. I did awfully. :/


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 6
*sub-15*
mean of 3 averages: 17.82


Spoiler



ogrrgyororrb
18.94, 14.58, 19.14, 16.22, (20.04), (14.39), 15.84, 15.72, 20.04, 16.24, 20.00, 15.11 = 17.18

wwgrgbgwgrgr
19.04, 15.83, (23.67), 16.53, 19.47, (15.17), 22.01, 15.34, 20.73, 15.97, 19.96, 17.61 = 18.25

oorbbggwyggo
(12.41), 19.93, 19.50, 17.37, (20.96), 17.58, 16.40, 18.77, 17.73, 13.07, 19.20, 20.71 = 18.03

White cross: 11.1%
Yellow cross: 5.6%
Green cross: 30.6%
Blue cross: 11.1%
Orange cross: 16.7%
Red cross: 25.0%

I guess I am favoring green and red crosses when choosing, or perhaps by chance they were coming up easier than the other colors.

White/Yellow: 16.7%
Blue/Green: 41.7%
Red/Orange: 41.7%

I definitely seem to be avoiding white/yellow due to them being my original colors. I need to stop doing this.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 6
*Sub -15* ( new method, Xbombs )

First : 13.73, 22.01, 16.86, 22.07, 17.58, 18.65, 17.69, 19.38, 15.24, 18.34, 17.75, 21.00 = 18.45
Second : 15.76, 17.03, 13.99, 13.79, 13.68, 14.31, 14.39, 16.03, 17.38, 14.79, 19.36, 15.76 = 15.32
Third : 16.55, 13.07, 23.49, 15.19, 16.31, 15.25, 19.60, 18.69, 18.24, 14.17, 16.14, 17.71 = 16.78

Mean : *16.85*


----------



## RaresB (Jan 18, 2012)

dont worry, i might have come across as mean but its not a big deal if a deal at all, i can tell you send it from an ipod from the good punctuation and capitalization 
edit : this will be used for my times


----------



## emolover (Jan 18, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> dont worry, i might have come across as mean but its not a big deal if a deal at all, i can tell you send it from an ipod from the good punctuation and capitalization
> edit : this will be used for my times


 
Actually I type like this normally. The reason I do this is because my grammar is poor but I do want to make up for it by using correct punctuation and capitalization. 

This will not be used for my times because I am a whore.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 19, 2012)

round 6, sub 10

average 1: 11.21
13.36, 11.77, 10.74, 10.50, (9.05), 10.84, 10.38, 13.19, (13.64), 10.45, 10.80, 10.11

average 2: 11.31
10.86, (38.53), 13.84, 10.95, 9.88, 12.03, 10.73, 12.26, 10.14, (9.34), 10.81, 11.58 

average 3: 10.83
11.70, (7.77), 8.51, (14.29), 10.83, 9.78, 9.27, 12.81, 12.42, 12.41, 10.07, 10.47

mean: 11.12


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 6

First: 10.55
10.98, 9.52, 12.31, 11.41, 10.49, 9.86, 9.83, 11.25, 11.85, 9.06, 9.46, 10.81

Second: 10.72
9.72, 9.72, 13.36, 11.69, 10.46, 11.43, 9.65, 14.51, 9.83, 10.15, 11.09, 9.71

Third: 10.89
10.19, 8.54, 13.52, 9.53, 12.08, 10.25, 11.52, 11.15, 11.01, 10.56, 9.35, 13.28

*Mean of 3: 10.72*


----------



## Riley (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 6, Riley, Race to sub 15
1st Average of 12: 15.83
14.83, 12.90, 14.58, 18.05, 20.13, 17.20, 17.10, 14.28, 18.00, 14.31, 14.67, 15.25
2nd Average of 12: 15.39
12.73, 16.91, 14.97, 14.97, 16.05, 14.12, 15.31, 16.85, 13.40, 14.29, 19.15, 17.02
3rd Average of 12: 15.16
13.93, 12.34, 17.49, 13.23, 22.65, 14.85, 13.49, 17.29, 15.45, 15.08, 17.40, 13.34

Mean of averages: 15.46

Way too many sup-15's... :/


----------



## AndersB (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 6 - Race to sub -15
Result: 16.72

Avg1: 15.73
15.51, 14.79, 16.92, 14.25, 14.81, 18.41, 18.03, 13.65, 18.04, 14.87, 15.79, 14.33
Really good!!!

Avg2: 18.09
17.56, 16.46, 23.57, 21.34, 20.12, 16.35, 14.40, 19.49, 19.76, 15.55, 15.84, 18.42
HORRIBLE!

Avg3: 16.33
15.12, 13.77, 14.14, 15.86, 21.51, 14.66, 15.77, 18.82, 21.22, 14.77, 15.00, 17.96
Average but inconsistent

Middle avg ruined it all!!!
Still best result ever for me in this thread, though.


----------



## samkli (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 6

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *17.22*
14.39, 15.87, 19.72, 17.74, 17.69, 20.23, 15.34, 17.03, 17.17, 13.84, 22.14, 17.06

2nd avg of 12: *17.81*
16.62, 16.79, 20.41, 15.61, 19.36, 18.31, 14.76, 18.42, 20.18, 17.15, 18.26, 17.43

3rd avg of 12: *17.16*
15.89, 20.97, 14.36, 18.56, 15.91, 18.40, 15.44, 15.48, 21.38, 15.43, 16.82, 18.66

Mean: *17.40*


----------



## CommaYou (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 5
Race to sub-15

1st Ao12
19.46 17.60 (23.78) 19.08 19.49 (16.57) 16.76 19.51 19.67 20.28 17.59 17.87
=*18.73*

2nd Ao12
16.00 17.45 19.96 17.53 (20.26) 18.60 16.32 16.89 (13.00) 18.14 19.31 13.44
=*17.36*

3rd Ao12
17.05 19.29 (14.56) 14.92 15.70 16.88 17.31 (19.63) 16.55 19.11 16.31 15.09
=*16.82*

= 17.64


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

Average 1 : *18.14*
18.12, 18.36, 19.99, 20.63, 16.13, 18.37, 16.03, 17.05, 19.08, 17.61, (21.70), (14.82)
_The 16s are what made this a good average. I'm starting to get 16s and 17s a lot more often now _

Average 2 : *18.49*
19.12, 18.01, (21.39), 15.82, 18.99, 19.62, 18.51, 20.27, 16.84, (14.06), 18.51, 19.25
_Average average. 3 good solves, one bad solve, the rest normal solves. IIRC, the 14 was *rotationless*._ 

Average 3 : *18.14*
17.83, 18.63, (13.81), 14.61, 19.04, 16.99, 19.63, 18.00, (20.88), 20.43, 16.72, 19.51
_Wow. Same as Average 1. I checked to the millisecond, and this is only 0.001 off. The 20s near the end killed me. _

Mean of Averages :*18.26* 

*~Jaycee*


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 21, 2012)

round 6, sub 10

average 1: 11.64
12.04, 12.18, 11.40, 10.69, 14.27, 10.27, (14.56), 9.58, 11.54, (9.00), 13.36, 11.11

average 2: 11.18
10.81, 11.53, (13.67), 11.19, 12.49, 10.46, (10.17), 12.34, 10.29, 11.28, 10.42, 10.98

average 3: 11.18 
10.31, (7.25), 13.85, 13.17, 12.17, 10.50, 10.69, 10.61, 10.66, 9.38, (16.42), 10.45

mean: 11.33


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 6

Average 1: 19.21
16.02, (25.91), 17.35, 16.04, 19.08, 17.53, 24.16, 16.09, 24.94, 15.70, 25.14, (15.07)
Agh... I was hoping for a sub-15 single.

Average 2: 18.34
17.94, 18.45, 19.09, 17.84, 18.84, 17.47, 18.36, (16.98), (23.34), 19.03, 17.65, 18.73

Average 3: 19.50
18.57, (17.28), 23.56, 17.72, 17.34, 19.27, 22.14, 19.09, 17.30, 18.55, (26.43), 21.44


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mean: 19.02


----------



## emolover (Jan 24, 2012)

Post reserved for results.

Results will be tomorrow.

Lol me forgetting.


----------



## emolover (Jan 24, 2012)

Scrambles for round 7:

1st average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**B' U2 R' F U' B U' F2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 D B R' U2 L R F2 D U2 L' R2 U2	

2.	**B2 D R U' L2 D' U' F L D2 L' F2 D B2 L2 F2 R' F L2 D' F2 D U' L D2	

3.	**L B F2 R' D2 U2 B D2 B' D R2 F D U' F' U' L F D U' B2 U L' R U	

4.	**B2 R' U R' D L2 R F2 L D2 B2 U B' L U' F2 L2 R2 B L' D' F2 D2 R D'	

5.	**D' R' B F2 U' L' D' L' R' F2 D U B D' B2 D U F2 L2 B' R' D U' L' R'	

6.	**F D U L D' F D2 U2 F2 D' B' R2 D U L' U2 F' L2 B' F D2 L F' L D2	

7.	**D2 L2 R D' U' B' F L2 R' B' D F D U B' L' R D' L' R F' U' R2 B2 U'	

8.	**U R2 U' F2 L2 R' F L2 F D' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U' F' R2 F L U2 F L'	

9.	**B' D B2 R U' B' U B2 L2 R F L' F2 L' R F2 D2 U' L' F' D2 U2 F2 L' R2	

10.	**R' B' F' D F2 U' F' L2 B' F U L2 U' L D' B2 L U R2 D L' F2 D' R2 B'	

11.	**R' B' F2 L' U' R' D B' D R' B2 R U2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' R2 B L' R' B F' D'	

12.	**D' R' B' R2 F2 D L' U' B' D' L U B2 F' D L U' F2 U2 R B' R U2 B D



2nd average of 12


Spoiler



**R2 B2 U L2 B2 F L' B' F' D2 B2 D U' R' D B' L2 B2 F R D' U' R2 B' F2	

2.	**B2 F' D U' B2 D F' D2 R' D' U F' R2 B' L' B U B2 F' L R2 U2 R' B2 F	

3.	**L2 B2 F R2 F2 D L U2 F L' F2 U2 B F' R' B2 D B' F R2 F2 D B F' U	

4.	**B L B L2 B D2 L R' U2 F2 L2 R' B' D' F' L F2 U' B' F' D F' U' L' U2	

5.	**R' F L' F2 R U2 L2 R D F' D U2 B' F2 L' U B2 D U' L' U' R' U' B2 U	

6.	**L' R D2 L F' U' R2 U R B' L2 B2 F L' R' F D' L' R' B' R D' U2 B L'	

7.	**L' U2 L2 R F D F' D L' R2 D2 B' R' U2 L' R2 U' L' B2 F U B L' R U'	

8.	**B' F L2 B2 F L U B' F2 L2 D' L' R D' B F U R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L'	

9.	**D F2 L' D2 B' D R2 U' R' D2 B' D F2 D U F L D B2 U2 R B F D U'	

10.	**U' B' R B' F D' F L' R F' L' R' B' L' U2 B' D F D B' L' R2 B L2 F2	

11.	**U' B2 L' D2 B' L' B2 D' F' U F' R' B2 D U' B' D' R2 F L B L2 D B2 L2	

12.	**D2 U L D2 U2 R' U2 B U F2 R2 B2 D' F D L R2 U2 B L' R B2 U2 R2 D



3rd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**L' R D B2 D2 U L2 B2 F' L' D' U B' F2 L2 R U L2 D R' D' R' U2 L2 B'	

2.	**R D L2 R2 F' D2 B L R' D2 F R' B2 F U2 R D' U2 R2 B2 L D2 U F2 R2	

3.	**B L2 R' B' U2 R2 D' U B' F2 U R' D B L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 L' U L'	

4.	**L2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 U B L2 B D U2 L2 R B R D' R' D L' D2 U' B' U	

5.	**L' D U L2 F2 L R D' B L2 R' F2 U B L U F2 D' U B' R B D F' R	

6.	**U' B' D L R2 U B' L2 B' L R D U F2 U2 L U' L2 R' F' R' B2 D' U2 L2	

7.	**R2 U2 L R' B L B F' U' R F U' L D U' B F2 L D2 B L B2 D2 F D2	

8.	**U F2 R2 F' R' B L2 B' D2 B' D' F2 D' F2 D' L' R' U2 B' R2 U2 F2 L U L2	

9.	**F L D2 B' U2 B F L' R F' L2 F2 D' L' D2 B' U' R D2 R' B2 F L R U	

10.	**B' U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D U B2 D2 U B U2 R' U2 L2 R D2 B' D B2 L' B2 R' F2	

11.	**U' L' D' F2 U' R' F2 L2 R2 U' L B' D' R D2 U' B R2 U B' D U' B' U' F2	

12.	**L' R B U R' B' L' R U R U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U' R' B' R2 B R


----------



## Brest (Jan 24, 2012)

*Mean: 18.15*


Spoiler



1st Average: 18.55


Spoiler



23.12 16.53 18.56 15.65 (24.59) (14.44) 17.61 18.55 15.58 17.12 22.75 20.04

Mean: 18.71
Best Time: 14.44
Median: 18.08
Worst Time: 24.59
Standard deviation: 3.14


2nd Average: 17.77


Spoiler



15.80 17.95 15.93 21.32 (21.38) 15.25 (14.09) 20.79 17.68 17.95 16.91 18.11

Mean: 17.76
Best Time: 14.09
Median: 17.82
Worst Time: 21.38
Standard deviation: 2.29


3rd Average: 18.13


Spoiler



20.43 16.04 15.94 18.51 18.55 (15.63) 17.45 (21.67) 16.91 19.27 18.05 20.19

Mean: 18.22
Best Time: 15.63
Median: 18.28
Worst Time: 21.67
Standard deviation: 1.85


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 24, 2012)

Ao12 #1: 19.61
21.63, 18.36, 20.84, 18.98, 17.21, (28.87), 20.59, (16.44), 21.80, 20.37, 18.36, 18.00

Ao12 #2: 16.61
16.90, 21.24, 17.72, (24.34), 14.20, 15.52, 15.21, 16.66, 16.88, 15.01, (14.00), 16.78

Ao12 #3: 17.93
20.12, 16.29, (14.19), 20.28, 18.33, 16.75, 18.51, 18.17, 17.06, (20.29), 17.54, 16.21

Mean for the week: 18.05

Horrible first average. T.T


----------



## samkli (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 7

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *17.57*
17.91, 17.42, 22.33, 16.02, 15.10, 17.39, 17.98, 20.91, 17.86, 17.42, 17.69, 15.03

2nd avg of 12: *17.20*
18.44, 18.75, 15.41, 18.23, 15.63, 17.38, 18.58, 15.73, 16.23, 20.30, 16.03, 16.97

3rd avg of 12: *17.73*
20.51, 17.75, 14.15, 17.34, 16.35, 17.24, 26.16, 17.79, 15.60, 19.13, 18.67, 16.94

Mean: *17.50*


----------



## Riley (Jan 25, 2012)

Riley Round 7, Race to Sub 15
First Average: 15.78
14.01, (13.31), (19.35), 18.72, 16.23, 13.52, 17.47, 15.04, 15.28, 14.88, 17.64, 14.99
Second Average: 15.98
14.71, (21.44), 17.33, 16.36, 16.40, 17.32, (13.75), 15.59, 15.59, 16.57, 15.29, 14.59
Third Average: 15.54
15.30, 16.52, 15.84, 14.64, 16.04, 16.26, 13.76, (17.13), 15.61, (13.47), 16.04, 15.37

Mean of Averages: 15.78

Wow, really terrible. Last weeks were much better.

By the way, to graduate, do you have to get 3 sub xx averages in a row, or only 1?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

Round 7

First
10.10, 11.85, 14.49+, 11.84, 10.18, 10.91, 11.75, 10.56, 11.99, 9.53, 10.55, 10.76 = 11.05

Second
9.18, 12.01, 9.56, 16.38, 9.71, 10.77, 12.78, 11.66, 12.43, 10.62, 11.94, 12.79 = 11.43

Third
10.30, 11.73, 11.92, 10.80, 11.17, 10.57, 9.47, 10.26, 9.38, 9.18, 11.83, 11.39 = 10.69

Mean of 3: *11.06*


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2012)

*Round 7*
Sub-15
Mean of 3: 16.57


Spoiler



yobbrboybowb
16.84, 16.61, 18.69, 17.91, 14.69, (19.36), 14.79, (14.33), 18.88, 14.39, 17.28, 17.68 = 16.78

ogybyobgbygg
(19.89), 15.74, 15.70, 17.09, 18.66, 19.31, 16.25, 16.79, 16.92, (13.86), 15.22, 16.90 = 16.86

bwoooobgrbyb
15.17, (11.74), 14.85, 14.70, 13.62, 16.09, 19.87, 18.34, (21.99), 15.73, 16.82, 15.54 = 16.07

white cross: 6%
yellow cross: 17%
green cross: 14%
blue cross: 33%
red cross: 6%
orange cross: 25%
(does not add to 100% due to rounding error)

white/yellow: 22%
blue/green: 47%
red/orange: 31%


----------



## emolover (Jan 28, 2012)

1st average of 12: 12.89

12.74, 14.56, 10.93, 13.56, 13.94, 13.56, 12.38, 14.49, 10.18, 12.39, 14.02, 10.87

2nd average of 12: 12..43

12.16, 14.85, 13.60, 10.12, 10.03, 13.43, 12.07, 12.76, 10.71, 14.44, 11.67, 13.34

3rd average of 12: 12.80

13.68, 12.42, 10.17, 12.10, 13.79, 12.19, 11.71, 13.66, 16.21, 12.44, 13.06, 12.96


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

Results for round 7:

Race to sub 10

amostay2004: 11.06

Race to sub 12

Emo: 12.71

Race to sub 15

Riley: 15.78
cmhardw: 16.57
samkli: 17.50
Divineskulls: 18.05
Brest: 18.15


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

Scrambles for round 8:

1st average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**D2 U2 F U' L2 R B' U L R2 D U2 R2 U2 B U B2 U L' B2 F2 D' U R'	

2.	**L2 U2 F L D L B2 U' R F2 R' D' L B' D' R F R F' U' B2 F2 U' L	

3.	**D2 F' L D R' F L2 R' U2 R D' B' F U' B' R2 F2 L' D' F2 D' U2 B L2	

4.	**F2 L' R' U' L2 R2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 D' R' F2 R D2 L' D F' D2 B2 L2 R2 D'	

5.	**U R F2 U B2 D' L D L F D' L' D U2 R U' L2 B2 F' L2 D2 R' F2 D2	

6.	**R2 U' B' U' L' U' F U2 F' U2 B' F' R D F2 D2 F2 L' U' B2 L2 D U' R'	

7.	**D2 U' B' U' B L F2 R' U F2 U2 F U' F U L D2 L2 F' U' R2 D F2 D	

8.	**U2 L2 D2 R U' B2 D U' B R2 B2 D2 B L2 F L2 R' F' U B2 D' L2 R2 B2	

9.	**L R' D' B' D2 U' B2 U L' B F' D R' B2 F D2 F D' U' B L2 F' R U2	

10.	**B' F' L2 R' B U' L' R2 B F' R' U2 B2 R2 U L2 D F' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L'	

11.	**F2 U' B2 D' L' D' B F' L2 R' F L D2 F' D2 R2 F U' B2 U F2 R D' U	

12.	**L F' D2 L2 B' R' U' R2 B2 F' U2 R' F' L' R U2 B' L R' F2 D' U' R' D2



2nd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**B L2 R' D2 L' F' L D U' B' R D' U' F D' L U2 L U' B2 F' L R' U'	

2.	**R2 D' U L2 D L' U R D' B2 D' L2 R2 U R D2 B' F' D2 B' F L' R B	

3.	**D2 L' F2 U' R2 B' L' F2 L2 U' F2 L' R' U R2 B' D' B2 D' L' B' L R2 F	

4.	**L2 U' F2 L' F' L B U2 F U L' U2 L' U' B2 U' L2 B L D L R2 D2 F2	

5.	**D U2 L' D2 B L' F2 D B2 F' D' U2 R' U' B2 L F2 U2 L B2 F D' U2 F	

6.	**B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L' U R D F R' U L' R' B' F' D R F	

7.	**L U' B2 R B U2 R' D U2 R F' U2 L F L' R' D' L2 B' F2 L2 D B2 L2	

8.	**F R2 U' B F2 U2 F L B' L' U' R2 F' R D U' B' L R' D2 R2 D2 F' R2	

9.	**F D' B2 D2 U B' L2 D B' F' R B D R U F L F2 L2 B' R U L' U2	

10.	**B F' U L' D F D2 U2 B' U L R' F2 U L' B' U' R2 B2 D2 U R U L2	

11.	**U L' R F' D' L B' F2 L' D' U B U' L' B D' R' B' U2 B' R B2 L' B2	

12.	**B F2 D' U' L2 U B2 D' F' L2 R2 B' F' R F2 R' B2 L B' F R U2 B2 F'



3rd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**D F U' F2 R2 B2 F' L F2 R D' B' L D' U B' R2 B' F2 D' L' D2 B2 L	

2.	**B R' F R' B2 F R B F D F' U L' B2 D U R2 U2 L2 B' R F' L' R2	

3.	**B R' D2 F' L F L R2 B L2 F D2 F' D2 B L' R' F R2 B F U B' D'	

4.	**B' L R' B2 F D F' D L B2 F2 R2 D' L' F2 L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F' R	

5.	**B' F D U' R' D2 R' B U' F U F2 L2 D U' R B' L2 D' U L2 R' B F'	

6.	**D2 B R' D' F2 D F' D' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' D' R D2 U F' D2 R' D2 U	

7.	**L2 R F2 U L B F2 R D F2 D L2 D2 R' B' F D' F' U' B2 D2 B F L	

8.	**B L R' F' D B' L2 R B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L' D' R' B' R2 F' L'	

9.	**D2 L' R' D' B U' R' B' R' F' L' R2 D' R' B' F2 L2 B F D2 U F' D' L2	

10.	**L' R' B2 F2 L' B2 F L2 U B L U2 B2 L2 B R2 D' R' U' B' L2 R2 U2 B'	

11.	**D B2 D2 F' L D L B' U2 F' R' B L' D F D L2 F R' B R' D2 U R2	

12.	**R D2 L R B2 F2 D' B' D' U2 B2 F2 D' B L B' F L2 R B2 U F D' R



Round ends Saturday evening.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 8

1st: 10.29
10.23, 10.87, 9.67, 8.86, 10.34, 12.87, 10.28, 10.97, 8.68, 9.33, 14.92, 9.43

2nd: 10.93
10.53, 11.32, 13.04, (9.13), 10.81, 9.92, 10.71, 9.82, 10.49, (14.15), 12.89, 9.76

3rd: 10.02
11.02, 11.06, 10.92, 10.05, 10.65, (8.10), 8.42, 8.47, (11.72), 11.38, 9.71, 8.47

Woot...8.98 avg5 in the 3rd average..failed to roll into a sub-10 avg12 though 

Mean of 3: 10.41


----------



## AndersB (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 8 - Race to sub -15
Result: 15.89, sub -16!

Average 1: 15.11
14.96, 15.79, 16.22, 13.84, 15.89, *13.47, 21.65, 13.97, 12.32, 14.53*, 14.14, 18.26

Average 2: 16.62
15.75, 14.82, 14.98, 11.93, 23.51, 19.67, 15.83, 14.05, 23.45, 13.48, 14.32, 19.84

Average 3: 15.94
15.41, 16.57, 12.73, 16.34, 16.09, 17.25, 16.85, 16.89, 14.56, 17.40, 14.87, 14.58 = 15.94

Three words: OH MY GOD!!!
(Bolded = PB avg5 13.99, underlined = PB avg12 14.81, First sub -14 and -15!)


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 8: Sub-15

Ao12-1: 18.83, 17.80, 18.29, 16.37, (21.01), 18.34, 16.19, 18.19, 19.42, 17.20, 18.80, (15.53)= 17.94
Ao12-2: (23.02), 19.19, 21.75, 18.19, 19.06, (15.21), 17.10, 19.83, 19.96, 19.52, 21.29, 18.00= 19.39
Ao12-3: (DNF(22.97)), 15.20, 16.76, 16.99, 18.55, 19.73, 18.49, 17.55, 20.20, 21.13, 16.85, (14.46)= 18.15
Mo3: 18.49
I got 4 H-perms in the second average, three of them in a row.


----------



## CommaYou (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 8
Race to sub-15

1st Ao12
(16.05) 16.10 16.37 17.34 17.66 18.84 (22.84) 18.86 17.61 16.31 18.36 18.52
=*17.60*

2nd Ao12
17.69 16.29 17.00 17.99 17.60 (15.72) 16.37 (20.61) 19.56 17.79 20.52 18.83
=*17.96*

3rd Ao12
17.77 (15.71) 19.55 19.89 19.04 17.78 16.40 19.56 18.68 (20.01) 16.07 17.53
=*18.23*

= 17.93


----------



## Riley (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 8, Riley, Race to Sub 15

First Average: 15.20
12.94, 14.66, 15.85, 16.61, 15.66, (12.63), (18.86), 15.46, 15.93, 15.03, 15.42, 14.39

Second Average: 16.36 (ew)
15.82, 18.44, 16.61, 14.83, 17.14, 15.82, 14.87, (14.65), 16.85, 16.65, (18.59), 16.59

Third Average: 14.09 (yum)
13.00, 16.01, 14.09, (17.21), 14.33, 13.78, (10.51), 13.53, 16.47, 14.23, 11.36, 14.14

Mean of averages: 15.22

10.51 was a NL pb! Could've been sub ten but I stumbled on the J perm.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 8*
sub-15
Mean of 3 averages: 17.54


Spoiler



browrrwgoryw
(13.72), 17.72, 15.35, 15.05, 16.50, (23.40), 15.90, 20.19, 18.05, 19.30, 16.94, 14.49 = 16.95

rrwbbywggobo
17.23, 20.83, 15.95, 18.40, (22.38), 17.42, (15.64), 17.43, 19.69, 18.20, 20.46, 22.01 = 18.76

ogoowgroobbr
17.04, (21.02), 17.31, 15.47, (12.02), 16.40, 19.44, 18.00, 17.35, 16.29, 16.19, 15.53 = 16.90

blue cross: 17%
green cross: 14%
red cross: 22%
orange cross: 25%
white cross: 17%
yellow cross: 6%

blue/green: 31%
red/orange: 47%
yellow/white: 22%



Speedcubing is challenging again - my brain hurts. This OK Plateau is going DOWN


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 8, sub 10

1st average: 11.02
12.95, 10.70, (8.00), 11.06, 12.73, 9.49, 10.22, (13.00), 9.42, 12.06, 10.97, 10.63

2nd average: 11.84 
10.70, 13.42, 9.47, 17.84, 12.85, 10.88, (18.71), 10.80, (9.24), 10.97, 9.75, 11.76
_lol fail counting 17s_

3rd average: 10.76
10.05, (14.31), 10.97, 11.11, 10.86, 10.09, (6.88), 11.72, 11.03, 8.08, 12.10, 11.58
_6.88 fullstep_

mean: 11.21


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 8: Race to Sub-15
17.04

Average 1: *16.76*
17.13, 19.80[pop], 16.21, 15.72, 18.39, 16.58, 14.50, 18.43, 16.51, 16.78, 14.34, 17.36
Not very good...there were some decent solves in there but overall it wasn't great.

Average 2: *17.30*
15.52, 17.91, 19.55, 18.42, 18.99, 17.01, 20.23, 19.09, 14.10, 14.98, 16.98, 14.51
Hahahahaha, probably the worst average I've done in a few months. I don't really know why it was bad (I guess it was just generally slow), but those last 4 solves saved it, otherwise it probably would have been a mid-18 average.

Average 3: *17.07*
15.01, 13.86, 17.04, 20.03, 15.46, 14.67, 19.48, 17.91, 18.12, 18.18, 20.87, 14.78
Also not very good...quite the opposite of the second average in that it started off nicely and ended badly.

I think my GuHong might be getting a mite loose...I'll have to find time to get a screwdriver and tighten it up a bit.


----------



## emolover (Feb 3, 2012)

Realise that rounds end on Sundays.


----------



## samkli (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 8

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *16.84*
16.22, 18.61, 21.06, 16.77, 17.89, 15.13, 17.64, 17.33, 14.28, 16.50, 18.05, 13.22

2nd avg of 12: *17.54*
16.49, 17.77, 16.77, 20.05, 15.75, 17.37, 18.70, 21.04, 18.04, 16.39, 17.57, 16.20

3rd avg of 12: *17.48*
18.28, 15.88, 18.60, 18.61, 15.27, 18.47, 17.04, 19.48, 17.29, 14.64, 18.43, 16.96

Mean: *17.29*


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 3, 2012)

round 8, sub 10

average 1: 11.76, 12.44, 13.92, 13.47, 10.94, 10.64, 12.12, (14.96), 11.20, 11.25, 14.45, (10.53) = 12.22
average 2: (9.05), 12.73, 12.09, (13.60), 9.36, 12.44, 10.70, 11.06, 12.33, 10.90, 9.81, 9.88 = 11.13
average 3: 11.47, (21.02), 9.81, (9.29), 10.08, 11.13, 15.28, 10.10, 10.31, 12.71, 11.73, 10.58 = 11.32

mean: 11.56


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 8 - Sub 15

First Average : 18.52
18.72, 18.21, 17.95, 20.28, 18.77, 20.86, 18.16, (16.66), (21.29), 18.11, 16.94, 17.19,

Second Average : 17.59 
15.68, 15.41, 21.33, 16.32, 20.01, 16.47, (14.96), (21.51), 15.15, 19.16, 18.43, 17.92

Third Average : 18.41
17.92, (21.98), 20.56, 20.98, 21.48, 17.15, (15.56), 18.67, 17.28, 18.54, 15.88, 15.66

Only lucky solve out of all 36 was the last one. PLL skip after a NEO OLL.

*Mean of averages : 18.17*


----------



## emolover (Feb 7, 2012)

I will have the results and scrambles up tomorrow because I want to use the optimal ones from qqtimer instead te ones from the WCA scrambler.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 8, 2012)

AVG: 17.91

Avg. 1: 18.49

Avg. 2: 18.25

Avg. 3: 16.98 D)

Got a sub-15 ao5 in the last ao12, but i lost all of the times....sorry!


----------



## emolover (Feb 8, 2012)

Results for round 8

Here


----------



## emolover (Feb 8, 2012)

Scrambles for round 9:

First average of 12


Spoiler



**R2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 U L F' R B2 F' L' B' L2 U F2 U' B D' U B R	

2.	**B D2 L' D' L2 B' F2 L2 B2 F' U' B R U F' U' R' B2 L' B2 R' D U2	

3.	**R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F' D F U' F2 U L2 U' L R' B' L' R2 B' L2 R2 D2	

4.	**F D2 B2 F U2 L B2 U F2 L' D2 B F' L2 B2 F' L' R F' U2 B' L R2	

5.	**F L' B' D' B' D L2 U F' U R2 D F' R U' B' U' B' D2 U2 R2 U' B2	

6.	**R2 F L' D2 U2 L2 B' D' L' R2 F L' R D' F R2 B' D2 U B R U' L	

7.	**F2 L2 B2 F' L F D' R2 U L2 D F' U2 F2 R B2 F D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F	

8.	**F' L D' B' D2 U F D2 B2 R' B D' U' R F' R2 B2 D' B' D2 F2 U B'	

9.	**F2 D' L' U L2 B' L' R B F' D' F U L R F' R2 B D' U2 F' D L	

10.	**U2 L2 B' F' U' L2 F2 D U' L2 D' R B' U' B U2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 U' L'	

11.	**F' U B' F D' B' D2 F2 L2 R' F' L B' L2 R2 D F2 R' B U F' L2 B'	

12.	**F2 L R2 B2 L' D R2 B L' D F R' F' U F D' F R2 D2 L' B U B



Second average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**U' R' B' F2 D2 L B U' L2 F' R D B U2 R' U2 F D2 L' D2 L2 U2 L'	

2.	**D R2 B L2 R F R' D U' L2 B D' B2 L' U R2 D L2 U2 L R B2 U2	

3.	**U L2 U' B2 F2 D L F' L F' L' F2 L2 B2 R' U' L' R U' L' B' D2 U	

4.	**B2 L2 R U' F' D' U B' R U2 L2 F2 U L' U' F D' L R' F L' D' F	

5.	**L2 R' D2 U2 F R' D' L' F2 R2 B L F R D' U' F2 L' B D2 F' U L	

6.	**B2 U2 F' L2 B' D B D L' U L2 B' D2 U F2 U R D2 U B2 R U' F2	

7.	**B' D2 R2 D B' F2 R' B2 L' B F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U R B F' U' R2	

8.	**U2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 D' B' R2 B' D R D' R2 U L2 R' F2 D B2 U' L2 R	

9.	**D B L D R' B2 L U' L' R D' U2 B R2 B' L2 R' F2 R' D' L2 U2 R2	

10.	**U R2 B' F2 U' L2 R B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' L F U' B' R2 U2 B U' F' U'	

11.	**U2 B L R' D2 L R' B' D' U' B' F R' B2 U2 B' R2 D' F R' B U B	

12.	**L' F' R' D2 U2 B' R B' R U' L2 R2 D' U' B2 L' D' B R D U L2 R



Third average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**U2 B' D B D2 U B' F D2 F' R F U' L2 R2 U B L2 R B2 F' D L2	

2.	**B' F2 D U2 R' U F U' L' F2 L U' B U L2 B F U L2 R' U2 L F	

3.	**L2 B2 L2 D' U2 R' B2 D' L R B2 U2 L B2 D R2 F' L2 D F' D2 U' L2	

4.	**L' R2 F D R D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D B L2 B L R2 U' L B F2 U2 B' R2	

5.	**L2 R' D U R2 U2 R' D2 F R2 B' F' U L D2 B D2 R2 U B2 D U2 R'	

6.	**R2 D' U B' F U' R B U' R' U B2 U2 B' F' L B' L' B2 D2 B' U' B	

7.	**U2 L' D2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B L2 B' F2 D L B F' R D' L U2 L B L2	

8.	**R' F' U' B2 F L2 D' L' B' U R U' B' L B' D' U L D U' F2 U B'	

9.	**R' B' R B L2 B' R2 F' D2 R B' D2 R2 D' U B2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 U	

10.	**R' B' D' F2 R2 U B' D2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 L D	

11.	**B' D' B2 F' U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R F' L R D' U B F2 L' U' F D2 U	

12.	**D' B2 R' F' U F D' U2 B D R D' U2 L2 D F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L D B


----------



## jskyler91 (Feb 8, 2012)

Race to Sub 12:

1st Average:

12.44, 14.32, 13.27, (10.98), [15.34], 12.45, 13.98, 13.55, 15.13, 14.24, 12.11, 11.78

Average: 13.22

2nd Average:

(10.77), 12.87, 13.22, 14.10, 12.23, 13.45, 13.78, 11.11, [17.23], 13.89, 12.93, 13.74

Average: 13.12

3rd Average:

14.45, 14.25, 13.78, 13.29, 12.47, 12.99, 12.34, 12.41, [15.26], 11.97, (9.45), 12.14 

Average: 13.01

Combined Average: 13.11

I was crazy close to sub 13 on the last set, but alas no cigare. My average was pretty good, although not as good as Emolover's  (how have you been getting so darn fast?!!!!)


----------



## emolover (Feb 8, 2012)

My look ahead has improved a lot and I am gaining some of my TPS back that I use to have. I still sub at turbo tracking though.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2012)

*Round 9*
sub-15
mean: 16.60


Spoiler



18.82, 15.78, 15.61, 18.30, 17.38, 15.03, 15.98, 16.32, 15.07, (14.10), (19.61), 16.78 = 16.51

17.40, 14.97, 17.95, 15.91, 17.14, (12.42), 15.53, 14.45, 17.43, 14.96, 14.51, (17.99) = 16.02

16.81, 18.35, 18.53, (22.44), 17.27, 18.49, 16.50, 17.02, 16.59, 16.71, 16.54, (16.30) = 17.28


----------



## jskyler91 (Feb 8, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> *Round 9*
> sub-15
> mean: 16.60
> 
> ...


 
Good job, was that a CN average?


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 8, 2012)

round 9, sub 10
average 1: 11.44, 9.91, 10.52, 10.25, (9.84), 12.86, 10.84, 12.13, 9.99, 12.05, 12.95, (13.37) = 11.29
average 2: 10.46, 10.82, 11.56, (9.42), 9.78, 9.73, 13.13, 11.24, 10.22, (13.36), 10.45, 11.85 = 10.92
average 3: 9.91, 9.52, 8.86, (DNF(8.65)), 12.45, 8.73, 9.72, 9.76, 10.92, 12.14, (7.80), 10.65 = 10.27

mean: 10.83
the 7 was a pll skip, and the DNF was because of forgetting to change the tab


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 9 Sub-10

First: 10.84
10.98, 12.95, 10.39, 10.64, 9.83, 10.38, 11.66, 10.67, 9.68, 9.76, 12.34, 11.76

Second: 10.35
10.52, 10.33, 10.05, 9.97, 10.94, 11.08, 9.79, 9.24, 10.01, 14.22, 10.44, 10.35

Third: 11.29
11.67, 10.40, (9.27), 14.21+, 9.79, 9.38, 9.87, 12.95, 11.95, 11.09, (14.67), 11.59

Mean of 3: *10.84*

Ugh..terrible ending to the 3rd average


----------



## samkli (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 9

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *16.66*
20.12, 17.97, 15.78, 17.89, 16.02, 16.07, 17.31, 15.63, 16.07, 17.69, 15.80, 16.02

2nd avg of 12: *16.37*
16.10, 14.48, 15.68, 20.00, 15.82, 17.62, 19.34, 17.61, 16.20, 15.58, 15.27, 13.64

3rd avg of 12: *16.76*
16.40, 19.54, 15.80, 16.19, 17.77, 18.24, 15.33, 17.79, 14.76, 22.63, 15.62, 14.95

Mean: *16.60*


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 9

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *18.71*
20.90, 18.03, (14.19), 15.74, (22.99), 21.30, 18.96, 18.18, 18.79, 18.44, 17.23, 19.52

2nd avg of 12: *19.48*
21.22, 18.94, 19.68, 18.15, 19.44, (15.85), 22.16, 18.77, 18.79, 18.19, (23.75), 19.50

3rd avg of 12: *19.72*
18.30, 19.83, 17.41, 21.81, 19.59, 18.37, (16.99), 19.25, 21.42, 21.07, 20.18, (23.57)

Mean: *19.48*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Good job, was that a CN average?


 
Thanks jskyler! Yes, all three averages were color neutral. After this post I've decided to stop recording which cross color I am solving (since that shouldn't matter). I consider myself to be color neutral now, which means that I see myself as a slower cuber than I used to be (since my times have gotten slower). I don't like the idea that I am "transitioning" to color neutral. I'd rather say that I *am* color neutral, but also a slower cuber than I used to be.

You're quite a bit faster than I am (even when I was color fixed). Are you using color neutral for your averages as well?


----------



## Riley (Feb 9, 2012)

Riley, Round 9, Race to Sub 15

*Mean of Averages: 14.97*
1st: 14.17, 13.99, 18.92, (19.51), 14.63, 16.39, 15.06, 14.92, 14.22, (13.56), 13.93, 14.92 = 15.12
2nd: 14.22, 12.48, 15.86, 15.55, (16.82), 15.01, 15.14, 15.39, 13.68, 15.18, (11.94), 15.62 = 14.81
3rd: 13.02, 16.47, 15.30, 13.08, 15.14, (17.87), 14.00, 13.92, 17.57, 15.88, 15.28, (12.27) = 14.97


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 9: 
Avg 1: 15.27, 18.68, 18.30, 15.13, 16.68, 15.64, (14.98), 18.40, (21.33), 19.96, 19.84, 18.81
= 17.67 
Avg 2: 18.24, (31.10), 16.70, 18.24, 17.17, (12.03), 18.90, 18.45, 17.00, 27.47, 18.43, 19.07
= 18.97
Avg 3: (20.39), 17.68, 19.65, (15.83), 19.26, 18.28, 18.81, 18.17, 19.68, 18.11, 20.19, 19.61
= 18.94

Mo3: 18.53

Good single in there.


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 9 Sub-12
(16.53), 13.28, 14.33, 13.34, (12.75), 13.98, 14.81, 16.52, 14.86, 15.27, 13.78, 15.78 = 14.60
14.45, 14.13, 13.34, 13.52, (12.19), 15.17, 15.95, 15.91, (16.75), 15.06, 13.30, 15.92 = 14.68
14.88, 13.47, 15.48, 13.91, 13.81, 12.86, (15.69), 13.66, (12.05), 15.00, 12.17, 13.92 = 13.92

average average = *14.40*


----------



## majikat (Feb 14, 2012)

round 9, sub-15.

average 1:


Spoiler



[12:	00:21.96	x]
11:	00:17.37	x
10:	00:14.98	x
9:	00:15.79	x
[8:	00:13.64	x]
7:	00:20.36	x
6:	00:14.73	x
5:	00:15.26	x
4:	00:18.58	x
3:	00:15.64	x
2:	00:19.39	x
1:	00:14.75	x


16.68

This is my best ever Ao12, I think!

average 2:


Spoiler



[12:	00:13.92	x]
11:	00:19.22	x
10:	00:17.75	x
9:	00:19.05	x
8:	00:16.12	x
7:	00:16.86	x
6:	00:17.93	x
5:	00:18.37	x
4:	00:14.77	x
3:	00:18.20	x
[2:	00:20.54	x]
1:	00:17.93	x


17.62

I think I got nervous this round, didn't go so well....

round 3:


Spoiler



12:	00:16.76	x
11:	00:15.19	x
10:	00:18.94	x
9:	00:15.52	x
8:	00:18.48	x
7:	00:16.16	x
6:	00:15.17	x
5:	00:16.53	x
4:	00:16.54	x
3:	00:18.95	x
[2:	00:22.59	x]
[1:	00:11.63	x]


16.82

this was a really weird one, especially the first two solves- the first one was really really lucky, then the second one I just messed up towards the end.

average average == *17.04*

Bah, I was hoping to get sub-17....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2012)

Race to Sub12

This is what I get for doing this as my warmup

11.50, 15.79, 13.71, 12.32, 12.52, 11.73, 14.16, 11.99, 15.62, 12.89, 10.37[pllskip], 14.19 = *13.06*

Such a fail average. 2 15s and 2 14s <_____<.

Edit-Number 2

11.71, 26.53, 11.37, 11.45, 13.44, 9.24[nl ], 13.88, 13.22, 12.51, 14.72[antisune Lperm for LL <___<], 14.04, 12.59 = *12.89*

Crazy average. Some great solves followed by some crap ones.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 14, 2012)

Avg: 17.88
Avg. 1: 17.02
Avg. 2: 17.95
Avg. 3: 18.48 
Had an 11.63 single!


----------



## emolover (Feb 16, 2012)

*Results for round 9:*

Race to sub 10:*

yoinneroid: 10.83
amostay2004: 10.84

Race to sub 12:

RyanReese09: 12.97
jskyler91: 13.11
nascarjon: 14.40

Race to sub 15:

Riley: 14.97
cmhardw: 16.60
samkli: 16.60
majikat: 17.04
IMSLOW1097: 17.88
nascarjon: 18.53
Ickenicke: 19.48


----------



## emolover (Feb 16, 2012)

*Scrambles for round 10:*

For this round instead of doing 3 averages of 12 and taking the mean of them, we are going to do 5 averages of 5 and take the average of them.

*1st average of 5*


Spoiler



1. *U L B F L B2 D' U' B F' D B' L R B' U' B L F L R' U2 L' R	

2. *F' R2 B' L' R2 U2 B F2 L R F U' L2 U2 B2 L R2 U B' L R' D L U	

3. *D' U L' U L2 B' L' U R D2 B2 F2 U R' B F L R2 D U2 R D R' B	

4. *L' R' B U2 R B U2 F D' F' D B' R2 D F R D' R2 F D2 R F2 D U	

5. *F' D' L2 F' L' R D' F' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U R F' L R D2 U2 F2 L R' U'



*2nd average of 5*


Spoiler



1. *D2 B D2 U R D' U' L2 F2 R U2 L U2 F' L' F2 D B' D' L2 R' D2 F2 D'	

2. *F2 L' R' F' D2 R U' F2 D2 F' L2 R' F2 L2 B U L2 R D' U2 B L' R2 U	

3. *F' U2 B R D F2 R' B' L R' F D' L' R2 U B2 F' U' L D B' L' R' U2	

4. *B F' U2 B F2 U2 L' F2 R' D' F' D B D2 B' D2 R' B L' B R' F2 U L2	

5. *F' L2 R' D2 U' B R2 U2 R F' D' L' U2 F' U' L D' L F2 D2 B2 D L F'



*3rd average of 5*


Spoiler



1. * * * D2 L2 R' D2 U' L R2 F' R' D' F U2 R' B2 D' L R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' R'	

2. *R' U L2 B' R U B2 F2 L B2 F' L2 D' B F D R U' L2 U B F2 U L	

3. *L2 U2 B' F L2 D2 U R B2 F' D F' L F' R U2 L U2 F D2 R B2 D2 F	

4. *B' L R' D' U2 R' B' F2 D F2 U' R2 F D R U B2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' U' R'	

5. *D2 R' D B2 L2 R B D U2 L2 D L' B D2 L D' L' B' L D' U R D2 L2



*4th average of 5*


Spoiler



1. *F2 D' R' B' F' D2 B2 F2 D U' R' U' L2 R' B' F2 R F2 L D L2 D2 U R'	

2. *L' F R' F2 U' R' D L' D F R2 D' B2 F' U' R' F2 R F2 U B' D R B	

3. *R D' F R2 U' R' F2 U F' R' F2 R2 U R U2 R U B' U L' R2 B' L2 R'	

4. *U' B L2 U' B2 L D' F2 R' U' B F2 R' D2 U B' U' L R' F2 R2 B L2 R2	

5. *B' F' L2 F D' F' R' B' R' D2 U' B' L R' B2 U' L D' L F2 U B' D2 R



*5th average of 5*


Spoiler



1. *D U R2 U2 B F U2 L R B L R2 F' L B2 U B2 D U2 L B2 U2 L B	

2. *B2 R' B' F2 D2 U' B D' L U2 F D2 L' U' F L2 R2 B' F' D L B2 F2 D'	

3. *U B2 L2 R2 D U' B R D R' B2 D F2 L R2 U L D2 L2 F' D R B' F2	

4. *L U2 B F' L B' L2 D2 L R' F' D F U F2 D' B L2 R B2 U' B' D U	

5. *R' B' R2 U2 F2 L' R' U2 R' B R2 F U2 B' U' R' U L2 B D U2 B D2 U



Good luck!


----------



## dcuber98 (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 9

Average 1: 16.29, 18.34, 14.50, 17.55, 17.54, 18.87, 16.78, 15.99, 15.60, 13.56, 17.76, 15.33 = 16.57

Average 2: 16.86, 23.52, 15.98, 17.39, 15.37, 16.46, 17.67, 16.52, 14.22, 18.26, 16.54, 17.48 = 16.85

Average 3: 15.60, 18.00, 12.95, 13.47, 17.46, 13.66, 14.34, 18.36, 15.95, 15.85, 17.15, 13.46 = 15.49 (Wow!)

Mean of Averages: 16.32 

Did that last solve really have a one move cross?


----------



## dcuber98 (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh no! Can that be for round 10?

I just realized the format changed! Oh well, I guess I did that for nothing except practice.


----------



## Riley (Feb 16, 2012)

Did I graduate with one sub 15 average? Or must I get 3 sub 15 averages in a row? And for the format, that means 3 of 5 average, right? Thanks for running this btw.

Edit:

Round 10, Riley, Race to sub 12

*Average of five averages: 14.77*



Spoiler



1st average: 16.01, 15.45, 15.18, (13.80), (16.91) = 15.55
2nd average: (17.08), 16.21, (14.80), 14.97, 16.26 = (15.81)
3rd average: (17.23), 15.69, 14.97, 13.80, (13.61) = 14.82
4th average: 14.50, 13.83, (12.23), 13.50, (15.73) = 13.94
5th average: 12.21, 14.28, (15.13), (11.58), 14.18 = (13.56)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 10
Sub-15
Average of five averages of 5: 15.63


Spoiler



16.98 (17.83) 14.08 (11.38) 16.80 = 15.95
14.55 (14.03) 16.39 (18.29) 17.36 = 16.10
15.16 (14.96) (19.13) 16.42 14.97 = 15.43
16.19 14.18 (18.19) (11.93) 14.86 = 15.08
(13.51) 16.06 (16.56) 14.68 16.06 = 15.60


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 16, 2012)

1. (23.08) [pop]
2. 17.79 
3. 18.98 
4. (14.79) 
5. 15.04 = *17.27*

1. (15.73) 
2. 17.20 
3. 16.52 
4. (19.74) 
5. 16.90 = *16.87*

1. 16.31 
2. (22.11) 
3. 17.43 
4. 21.82 
5. (15.80) = *18.52*

1. 17.49 
2. (21.15) 
3. 18.47 
4. 19.88 
5. (16.97) = *18.61*

1. 20.01 
2. 19.79 
3. (14.46) 
4. (20.10) 
5. 19.72 = *19.84*

17.27, (16.87), 18.52, 18.61, (19.84) = *18.13*



Spoiler



From 4th to 8th solve totally, new PB Ao5:*15.76*
Also, from 2nd to 13th solve, new PB Ao12: *17.16*


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 10 sub 12

12.46, 12.72, 14.28, 13.13, 14.20 -> 13.35
15.93, 12.04, 12.44, 13.98, 12.67 -> 13.03
13.34, 14.44, 13.38, 12.03, 13.81 -> (13.51)
12.73, 12.07, 13.91, 12.40, 13.74 -> 12.96
12.51, 12.01, 11.84, 12.26, 12.89 -> (12.26)

13.11 

I guess this was a little bad, the first 3 averages were more warming up, so yeah, normal i do better


----------



## emolover (Feb 16, 2012)

dcuber98 said:


> Oh no! Can that be for round 10?
> 
> I just realized the format changed! Oh well, I guess I did that for nothing except practice.



I'll add it tonight.



Riley said:


> Did I graduate with one sub 15 average? Or must I get 3 sub 15 averages in a row? And for the format, that means 3 of 5 average, right? Thanks for running this btw.


 
It is what ever you want. Yes it is 3 of 5.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 10 - Race to sub -15
Result: 16.08

15.71, 15.97, 17.46, 15.27, 17.88 = 16.38
13.31, 16.87, 14.49, 14.87, 15.15 = 14.84
13.79, 23.45, 15.60, 15.77, 19.44 = 16.94
17.81, 16.40, 14.36, 16.80, 16.77 = 16.66
12.98, 15.46, 12.84, 17.12, 19.66 = 15.19

Good consistensy and good averages!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 10, race to sub 15

16.59, 16.74, (12.27), 17.04, (18.82) = 16.79. _Great average for not having done 3x3 speedsolves in 4 days... first two were NEO OLLs! _
18.70, (16.44), 17.24, 19.49, (19.73) = 18.48. _Still a nice average for how distracted I was. My cats decided to start annoying me now. _
17.81, (15.65), 16.80, 16.30, (19.47) = 16.97. _What the ****. >__>_
18.88, 17.91, (18.94), (16.61), 17.01 = 17.93. _Nice._
18.86, 17.07, 19.27, (19.35), (15.94) = 18.40. _Finally normal. _

*(16.79), (18.48), 16.97, 17.93, 18.40 = 17.77*


----------



## rubiksczar (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 10, race to sub 15
Result: 20.07

(21.38), 16.08, 20.18, (14.93), 19.43 = 18.56. good average for me
20.59, (19.21), 19.48, 21.26, (21.75) = 20.45. somewhat good solves
18.90, 18.41, 23.44, (23.61), (17.85) = 20.25. ok, few good solves few bad.
(19.83), (19.02), 19.73, 19.24, 19.58 = 19.52. ummm...that average speaks for itself.
(18.99), 22.02, 21.09, 19.83, (22.04) = 20.98. cube was locking up mad hard.

*(18.56), 20.45, 20.25, 19.52, (20.98) = 20.07*


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 10, sub-15

1st average: 15.40, 15.84, (17.05), (14.44), 14.45 = 15.23
2nd average: (19.69), 18.01, (14.13), 18.86, 16.10 = 17.66
3rd average: (18.51), 17.10, 18.08, (13.35), 14.53 = 16.57
4th average: 17.44, (18.92), (14.38), 14.65, 16.91 = 16.33
5th average: 13.95, (16.45), (12.65), 13.89, 13.16 = 13.67

Average of averages: *16.04*

Should do 3x3s now that I have a decent cube  And wtf is wrong with me :fp


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 10: Race to sub-15 Average overall: 16.70
Avg 1: 14.59, 17.56, (17.98), (13.59), 17.11 = 16.42
Avg 2: 18.06, 14.73, (18.27), (11.68), 14.38 = 15.72
Avg 3: 16.31, (14.73), 15.66, 19.83, (23.62) = 17.27
Avg 4: 17.25, 15.99, 15.95, (15.32), (18.10) = 16.40
Avg 5: (20.31), 16.76, (16.07), 18.90, 18.62 = 18.09

Good single.

emolover, I think you missed me in the results from last round, I'm not listed. :/


----------



## majikat (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 10, race to sub-15



Spoiler



5:	00:20.15	x
4:	00:16.58	x
3:	00:16.09	x
2:	00:15.27	x
1:	00:15.86	x

==

16.18



5:	00:15.94	x
4:	00:17.39	x
3:	00:21.53	x
2:	00:17.00	x
1:	00:16.47	x

==

16.95




5:	00:20.52	x
4:	00:19.49	x
3:	00:15.71	x
2:	00:18.04	x
1:	00:20.59	x

==

19.35





5:	00:18.88	x
4:	00:16.55	x
3:	00:17.84	x
2:	00:19.84	x
1:	00:17.48	x

==

18.07

5:	00:14.89	x
4:	00:16.63	x
3:	00:15.74	x
2:	00:15.04	x
1:	00:15.52	x

==

15.43



average average == *17.20*

decent, but terrible consistency.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

I wanna join. Lemme get this right. 
Do an Ao5 . 5 times? then find the mean?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I wanna join. Lemme get this right.
> Do an Ao5 . 5 times? then find the mean?


 
Close. This time around it's doing 5 Ao5s and then averaging those averages, not finding the mean. So a 3 of 5 average of averages. 

Previously we did 3 average of 12 and found the mean of those averages. I'm not really sure why emolover changed it.


----------



## emolover (Feb 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I'm not really sure why emolover changed it.


 
Because I felt like it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Close. This time around it's doing 5 Ao5s and then averaging those averages, not finding the mean. So a 3 of 5 average of averages.
> 
> Previously we did 3 average of 12 and found the mean of those averages. I'm not really sure why emolover changed it.


 
What...average is 1+2+3=6 / 3 = 2. Am i right?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> What...average is 1+2+3=6 / 3 = 2. Am i right?


 
Mathematically, that's both an average and a mean (they're the same thing). But for cubes it's like :

(16.79), (18.48), 16.97, 17.93, 18.40

What's really being done when finding an average is 16.97 + 17.93 + 18.40 (omitting best and worst times) = 17.77

I thought you knew this already.  Sorry if I'm overexplaining or not being clear enough.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Then this process it done 5 times?


----------



## emolover (Feb 18, 2012)

You do 5 solves for an _average_ which in the cubing world is taking out your best and worst solve then averaging the remaining 3 together. Do that for 5 _averages_ and take the best and worst average out then average the remaining together.

_Cubing_

Real life

-----------------------------------

First average: 13.30
13.53, 13.61, 12.76, 10.56, 15.12

Second average: 11.82
11.34, 11.97, 17.43, 11.74, 11.75

Third average: 11.87
12.62, 12.86, 13.78, 13.14, 12.61

Forth average: 13.05
12.64, 17.82, 14.57, 11.94, 11.72

Fifth average: 12.20
12.91, 12.08, 11.62, 8.52, 14.53
After the cross on the 8 there were two free pair, I got and OLL skip and an H perm.

Overall average: 12.37

Much better then I thought it would have been because I could not seem to get warmed up before doing this.


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 20, 2012)

Round 10: Race to Sub-15
16.32

Average 1: *(16.71)*
15.67, 17.88, 16.58, (14.05), (19.18)

Average 2: *16.30*
15.22, (14.77), (19.18), 17.20, 16.47

Average 3: *16.22*
(13.73), 17.06, 15.08, (19.25[pop]), 16.52

Average 4: *(14.80)*
14.98, (16.92), (13.02), 15.38, 14.03
Only my third sub-15 average of 5 ever, but it felt pretty normal.

Average 5: *16.43*
(15.55), (26.09), 17.70, 15.90, 15.69


Lots of consistency between the averages, but none of the individual averages seemed to be very consistent (i.e. σ>1). I'm still hunting for those consistent 15-second averages.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 10

Goal: Sub 15

Average of Averages: 19.22*

(18.15), 19.32, (19.51), 19.50, 18.83

comment: About time I got back to a 3x3 race thread. My overall average is now about 18.7-18.9 so below par but not too disappointed. The session average for all 25 was 19.04.



Spoiler



Average 1: 18.15
18.82, 13.85, 16.16, 20.54, 19.46

Average 2: 19.32
21.03, 17.37, 18.87, 20.87, 18.21

Average 3: 19.51
18.88, 24.70, 18.71, 20.95, 17.23

Average 4: 19.50
15.45, 18.69, 20.52, 19.31, 22.12

Average 5: 18.83
18.86, 17.84, 20.34, 19.43, 18.19


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 20, 2012)

Sub 15
20.16 16.57 15.96 18.90 21.33 = 18.54
16.61 17.14 16.99 13.74 16.09 = 16.56
15.08 13.81 16.57 17.60 18.61 = 16.42
14.16 17.63 15.66 19.66 18.26 = 17.18
19.08 14.50 17.20 18.88 13.22 = 16.86

*=16.87*

officially better with ZZ than CFOP


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 20, 2012)

Sub 12

12.92, (16.77), (12.86), 15.31, 15.25 = (14.49)
(15.24), (12.53), 12.55, 13.52, 13.74 = 13.27
(10.88), (14.61), 13.83, 13.10, 13.89 = 13.61
12.80, 12.49, (12.31), (13.64), 12.33 = (12.54)
(11.36), (13.77), 12.72, 13.24, 12.13 = 12.70

= *13.19*

This is a really fun way to average!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 22, 2012)

round 10, sub 10

1. (10.709), 10.837, 11.153, 10.836, (14.158) = 10.942 ave5
2. (10.628), (13.799), 11.238, 11.475, 12.392 = (11.702 ave5)
3. 10.769, 10.154, 10.829, (11.447), (9.813) = 10.584 ave5
4. (13.548), 11.240, (8.692), 10.996, 10.963 = 11.066 ave5
5. (10.124), (11.342), 10.201, 10.842, 10.681 = (10.575 ave5)

= average: 10.864


----------



## emolover (Feb 24, 2012)

Btw these end on Fridays now.


----------



## jskyler91 (Feb 24, 2012)

1st Average:
14.37

2nd Average:
13.21

3rd Average:
12.78

Total Average: 13.45

I didn't feel like listing out the entire solves, but this was a pretty cruddy average. I am doing the 10,000 solves in a month things and this was done after like 300 solves and I was pretty cubed out.


----------



## samkli (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 10

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 5: *16.11*
21.37, 14.26, 15.42, 13.10, 18.65

2nd avg of 5: *17.30*
18.30, 15.15, 17.98, 16.24, 17.67

3rd avg of 5: *16.57*
16.61, 19.02, 16.87, 16.24, 15.25

4th avg of 5: *16.54*
16.46, 16.76, 16.39, 15.15, 16.80

5th avg of 5: *16.51*
19.70, 15.02, 16.60, 16.58, 16.34

Average: *16.54*


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 10*: *Race to Sub* *15*
Result: 15.91 
18.19, 14.15, 16.82, 12.66, 17.62 = 16.20 
14.80, 14.03, 16.52, 17.02, 16.34 = 15.89
13.61, 14.93, 15.92, 16.56, 16.11 = 15.65
15.41, 15.80, 14.41, 15.93, 14.95 = 15.39
15.42, 17.36, 15.37, 19.33, 16.08 = 16.29


----------



## emolover (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh ****. I forgot. This round end tonight.


----------



## samkli (Mar 1, 2012)

When will the next round start?


----------



## emolover (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry about that guys. I will post the results tomorrow but rounds end on Saturday. This round ends next one.



Spoiler



1.	**U' B' F2 D R2 B F2 L F L F2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' U' B' R' D U2 L2 R2 F2	

2.	**F' R U' L R2 D2 U2 F R' U2 B U' B F U R2 D' U' L' R2 B R2 U' F	

3.	**R' D' B' F U' L2 D U' L B' D' U R F' U B F2 L' U' R' U F U' B2	

4.	**R D' R2 U' R U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 F U' F' R2 F D F L2 R2 F L' D' F	

5.	**B U' B2 U2 B' R' U B' U R' B' U2 F L R2 U B F2 R' D U L R' B	

6.	**R2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' D2 B F R2 U B' D2 L' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' R	

7.	**B' D U2 R' B2 L2 R2 F' D' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' U F' L R' B L U'	

8.	**D2 F2 D2 R B2 F' L' F' U2 L' D U' B' L2 F' R2 U L' B2 D2 L' D2 B' D	

9.	**L' R' F2 R' D' L' D' U' R D2 U2 B' F' R' B2 L' R' U R' B L2 U2 F R'	

10.	**R' F2 R D' U' F2 D' U' F' U F L B' U L D' L2 D' U2 F2 D R2 F U2	

11.	**F' R B' F2 D' F L' U B2 U2 R U2 F D2 F R2 U' B D' U B2 D2 B D'	

12.	**R2 B F L B2 F D' U' B R2 D U' B2 R B' L' U2 R B2 D2 U2 B F L2	

13.	**F' D2 L2 B' L2 D R' U B' F2 D2 U' R2 F' L2 B' L' F' L B L' B2 D' L'	

14.	**B D U B2 L2 D L' R2 B D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' R' D B L' B F2	

15.	**B R2 D U' F L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B' U' L R B' L2 B2 F2 L D2 B'	

16.	**L2 B U2 F D2 L' R U2 R' B' U2 L2 R' D' U F2 D' U2 B U' L' R' B F'	

17.	**F2 U2 R D' U' R2 D' F D2 F' R' B2 L' R' F' U2 L2 D2 R' D' R B L' R'	

18.	**D' U B' L' D2 R2 B F' U2 L R U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' B L' R' F' U2 F2	

19.	**F' U2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' F2 L2 R' D' U2 F L' F L' D2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U	

20.	**F L B' R U2 B' L R' D L R U' L B2 U R' U2 B2 L2 R' D B2 R U	

21.	**F D U L' B2 F' D U' B R B' F L2 D R F' L' F L' D B' D B2 F	

22.	**D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F' L2 U2 L' R' U' L2 R' B2 F' L2 U2 R' D B2 F L	

23.	**B F D F2 D U2 B' U' L' D' R2 B F2 L' D' B' D L2 B U' L2 R D' L'	

24.	**B F2 D2 R D' L D' B D U R' D' U B L R D B' R' F2 L2 F' L' R	

25.	**F R B2 F D2 L2 R B F' D2 U' R2 B' D2 R B L' R' U2 B' F U L2 B'	

26.	**B' F U F2 U' B F R2 D' F D2 R D2 L' U' B2 D R2 B R' U2 F' L2 R2	

27.	**D' U2 B2 F2 L' D' U2 B' L B F' U2 L' B U2 B2 F' U' L' R2 B2 D U' R'	

28.	**D' U2 B' D' R D2 U R' B2 F2 L F2 R' U L' D L B' L D' U B2 F2 R'	

29.	**B2 F D2 R' B F2 D' U' L' R U R' D' L D' U' B2 U B F2 U2 L2 R F'	

30.	**L D R' D F2 D' B2 F R' D' U B U R U2 B R D U2 B U2 F' D U	

31.	**R F2 R' B' L' D' L2 R2 D2 L' F' D' U' B2 L2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 L2 R' D' U	

32.	**D' L F D2 U2 B2 R F2 R' U' R' U' R2 D' F D' F R U F D' U L2 U	

33.	**D U B R' F2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' U L2 D F R' D U B2 R2 F' U' L2 D2 L'	

34.	**R' F' D' R U2 L2 D2 B' D2 U R B R' D' R' U2 F L' D U2 F D' F R	

35.	**U2 B2 F' R2 B' L' D' R2 F' L' D U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' F U2 R2 D R2 D2 U	

36.	**D2 B' L F2 L' R' U2 B' L2 R D' L2 R2 D' F' L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' B U	

37.	**F L' D R B' U B' F' L' B2 R U2 L' R2 B L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' U F' R'	

38.	**D' B2 F' U' L D' B' D U L D' F' D2 U B F' R2 D U' B D2 F L F'	

39.	**B' L' R D2 R U F' R B L2 R2 F2 D2 U R D2 U2 L' B F R2 B' R' D2	

40.	**D' F D U' B2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 R' B D' U2 F2 L' D' U F' D2 L B' U2 F2



This is one whole average.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 2, 2012)

19.23, 14.28, 17.49, (19.83)14.51, 17.63, 15.12, 13.05, 18.31, 16.14, 15.43, 16.33, 17.25, 12.52, 15.33, 14.06, 15.53, 16.31, 16.98, 17.97, 17.11, 14.78, 13.59, 14.04, 17.17, 14.71, 16.67, 14.61, 13.50, 12.71, 15.74, 16.34, 12.07, 17.66, 11.96, 14.40, 14.81, (11.09)15.73, 18.90 = *15.52*

Sloppy. 11.09 had FRURUF and R perm.


----------



## samkli (Mar 2, 2012)

Round 11

Race to sub 15

Average: *17.04*

Times:


Spoiler



17.74, 16.18, 17.61, 18.18, 16.65, 15.97, 17.88, 15.08, 18.63, 15.06, 15.35, 15.20, 15.45, 15.77, 17.41, 18.24, 18.24, 18.73, 16.33, 18.56, 17.42, 16.20, 19.03, 18.64, 17.22, 14.24, 17.07, 17.32, 16.69, 21.26, 16.22, 17.61, 16.31, 14.53, 15.63, 17.59, 18.81, 16.59, 17.77, 18.03


----------



## majikat (Mar 2, 2012)

round 11, sub-15 race



Spoiler



40:	00:17.29	x
39:	00:16.38	x
38:	00:16.20	x
37:	00:17.44	x
36:	00:17.69	x
35:	00:19.14	x
34:	00:17.22	x
33:	00:18.07	x
32:	00:17.70	x
31:	00:18.47	x
30:	00:17.41	x
29:	00:16.26	x
28:	00:15.15	x
27:	00:16.11	x
26:	00:15.42	x
25:	00:18.07	x
24:	00:16.11	x
23:	00:19.51	x
22:	00:17.59	x
21:	00:16.76	x
20:	00:17.21	x
19:	00:17.88	x
18:	00:19.94	x
17:	00:16.26	x
16:	00:15.82	x
15:	00:19.25	x
14:	00:13.65	x
13:	00:14.89	x
12:	00:19.05	x
11:	00:15.90	x
10:	00:18.68	x
9:	00:17.81	x
8:	00:16.94	x
7:	00:16.58	x
6:	00:15.20	x
5:	00:15.50	x
4:	00:17.76	x
3:	00:15.94	x
2:	00:18.81	x
1:	00:15.07	x


==
*17.05*

Bah, so close to sub-16.
and suspiciously close to samkli's time.
you win this round, sir.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 2, 2012)

15.38, 13.75, 20.47, 20.38, 15.77, 16.93, 16.90, 22.85, 18.64, 15.59, DNF(9.58), 18.04, 15.81, 16.22, 16.86, 16.95, 13.11, 17.34, 18.49, 22.11, 20.67, 18.89, 20.21, 18.55, 18.69, 16.11, 16.54, 20.53, 20.37, 16.07, 17.87, 21.02, 16.09, 19.70, 17.88, 16.22, 19.99, 18.96, 19.91, 16.70

Avg: 18.14
Sorry, i just hated this. it just looked stupid to me, but i needed practice for hillsdale tomorrow.


----------



## Riley (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 11, Riley, Race to sub 12

Average: 14.46



Spoiler



12.60, 12.18, 14.71, 18.66, 14.05, 18.45, 14.99, 12.35, 14.53, 12.39, 14.43, 14.98, 14.73, 12.92, 16.25, 16.75, 12.99, 12.89, 15.09, 16.13, 14.01, 16.47, 14.11, 13.86, 13.10, 14.76, 14.40, 14.21, 13.14, 15.66, 12.46, 15.46, 15.70, 14.05, 13.41, 13.31, 14.31, 18.22, 14.69, 14.62


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 3, 2012)

Let me join Plz, thanks!

12.20, 13.22, 11.68, 12.60, 12.02, 11.11, 12.88, 17.04, 14.77, 11.22, 14.91, 11.32, 13.00, 9.88, 14.39, 12.49, 11.69, 11.56, 12.40, 13.78, 11.58, 12.63, 11.31, 13.94, 14.45, 13.46, 13.36, 14.65, 11.72, 12.33, 14.53, 12.58, 11.83, 13.11, 12.87, 13.98, 13.13, 13.71, 12.76, 13.37

avg: 12.85 (σ = 1.04)

I don't know what is this, but perhaps sub 12 race . Last solve was LEET!!!


----------



## CuberMan (Mar 3, 2012)

round 11, sub 10
8.81, 9.35, 9.95, 13.82, 9.73, 11.90, 9.42, 9.14, 9.68, 10.52, 11.86, 11.32, 15.89, 8.06, 10.71, 9.79, 9.15, 10.92, 11.74, 11.61, 9.89, 15.67, 9.43, 9.20, 13.67, 11.87, 9.90, 13.05, 12.52, 9.50, 11.86, 11.42, 12.91, 10.44, 8.41, 11.33, 15.37, 9.78, 12.07, 12.23= 11.00
first 20 was good, last 20 sucks..

best: 8.06
best ao5: 9.61
best ao12: 10.25


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 3, 2012)

Race to sub-15

Average: *19.44*



Spoiler



19.28, 21.76, 19.55, 20.31, 19.45, 19.85, 23.97, 18.60, 14.36, 15.77, 19.47, 16.00, 18.93, 18.73, 20.70, 20.91, 17.29, 18.43, 16.12, 18.47, 15.43, 23.15, 18.76, 20.44, 23.81, 17.93, 14.76, 19.96, 20.51, 19.49, 22.04, 17.16, 24.10, 22.05, 15.72, 17.97, 34.36, 24.38, 18.97, 18.84


----------



## Thunderbolt (Mar 4, 2012)

race to sub-15
19.69, 17.35, 21.55, 21.16, 19.92, 19.21, 17.65, 18.11, 21.34, 18.25, 15.35, 14.88, 16.39, 22.62, 18.09, 14.57, 18.03, 14.63, 18.52, 19.58, 20.87, 16.02, 15.30, 17.62, 18.21, 12.93, 15.02, 18.63, 16.33, 16.53, 21.51, 12.51, 17.10, 22.02, 17.53, 15.43, 21.61, 17.91, 21.52, 19.33=
=*18.08*


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 11 Sub 12

13.22, 12.60, 12.00, 12.11, 12.88, [19.04], 14.77, 11.22, 16.91, 11.32, 13.00, (7.80), 15.39, 12.48, 14.45, 11.69, 15.56, 12.40, 13.78, 10.60, 11.58, 12.63, 10.31, 10.53, 12.58, 11.73, 12.11, 12.87, 12.76, 13.98, 12.12, 13.71, 13.37,11.68 13.94, 10.46, 17.10, 9.56, 11.72, 11.33

Best time: 7.80
Best average of 5: 11.17
Best average of 12: 11.95
Average of 40: 12.49

Haven't had a 7 in quite a few weeks, that felt nice!! Overall, pretty good average, although I had a few lapses in concentrations midway.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Avg1 (*12.89*)-14.38, 12.84, 13.38, 13.45, 9.44, 16.65, 11.16, 12.74, 12.76, 11.90, 13.40, 12.90
Avg2 (*13.23*)- 11.11, 13.10, 15.16, 11.93, 13.25, 16.06, 12.15, 11.45, 11.95, 12.91, 16.35[messed up cross], 14.34
Avg3 (*12.70*)-13.76, 10.40, 12.42, 12.86, 16.42, 10.49, 13.57, 15.07, 9.95, 13.09, 12.74, 12.63

Session avg-12.99. First solves in months. Felt good to get 2 sub10s NL.


----------



## AndersB (Mar 7, 2012)

Round 11 - Race to sub -16
Result: 15.78

15.15, 16.59, 15.24, 17.82, 16.59, 13.40, 15.17, 14.18, 14.40, 16.35, 14.37, 17.56, 15.51, 14.08, 14.85, 23.46, 18.41, 18.57, 14.08, 19.55, 13.23, 14.74, 19.36, 17.89, 12.72, 14.78, 14.64, 16.56, 21.99, 16.38, 17.26, 13.75, 16.22, 16.87, 12.53, 14.97, 13.74, 15.17, 15.61, 15.16

Yeeahh, sub -16!


----------



## Skullush (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 11
Goal: Sub-15
Session average: 15.92


Spoiler



1. (12.49) 
2. 15.55 
3. 14.45 
4. 18.53 
5. 15.71 
6. 16.53 
7. 15.82 
8. 15.82 
9. 17.95 
10. 16.20 
11. 17.12 
12. 18.13 
13. 17.18 
14. 16.21 
15. 16.51 
16. 15.68 
17. 13.10 
18. 16.24 
19. 19.20 
20. 13.68 
21. 17.27 
22. (DNF(16.32)) 
23. 17.77 
24. 15.28 
25. 13.19 
26. 14.72 
27. 13.29 
28. (12.55) 
29. 16.62 
30. 19.00 
31. 14.68 
32. 18.30 
33. 14.57 
34. 15.79 
35. 16.36 
36. 15.64 
37. 13.70 
38. (20.80) 
39. 13.04 
40. 14.28


----------



## otsyke (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 11, race to sub-15

Rubik's cube
Mar 10, 2012 1:34:08 PM - 1:59:29 PM

*Mean: 17.55*



Spoiler



Standard deviation: 2.21
Best Time: 13.92
Worst Time: 23.72

Best average of 5: 16.14
15-19 - (14.95) 15.22 15.72 (18.40) 17.47

Best average of 12: 16.78
12-23 - 15.68 17.65 17.79 (14.95) 15.22 15.72 18.40 17.47 15.13 16.87 (18.84) 17.91

1. 14.57 U' B' F2 D R2 B F2 L F L F2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' U' B' R' D U2 L2 R2 F2
2. 18.74 F' R U' L R2 D2 U2 F R' U2 B U' B F U R2 D' U' L' R2 B R2 U' F
3. 18.59 R' D' B' F U' L2 D U' L B' D' U R F' U B F2 L' U' R' U F U' B2
4. 19.28 R D' R2 U' R U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 F U' F' R2 F D F L2 R2 F L' D' F
5. 17.64 B U' B2 U2 B' R' U B' U R' B' U2 F L R2 U B F2 R' D U L R' B
6. 16.24 R2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' D2 B F R2 U B' D2 L' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' R
7. 15.30 B' D U2 R' B2 L2 R2 F' D' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' U F' L R' B L U'
8. 20.32 D2 F2 D2 R B2 F' L' F' U2 L' D U' B' L2 F' R2 U L' B2 D2 L' D2 B' D
9. 16.92 L' R' F2 R' D' L' D' U' R D2 U2 B' F' R' B2 L' R' U R' B L2 U2 F R'
10. 23.72 R' F2 R D' U' F2 D' U' F' U F L B' U L D' L2 D' U2 F2 D R2 F U2
11. 19.31 F' R B' F2 D' F L' U B2 U2 R U2 F D2 F R2 U' B D' U B2 D2 B D'
12. 15.68 R2 B F L B2 F D' U' B R2 D U' B2 R B' L' U2 R B2 D2 U2 B F L2
13. 17.65 F' D2 L2 B' L2 D R' U B' F2 D2 U' R2 F' L2 B' L' F' L B L' B2 D' L'
14. 17.79 B D U B2 L2 D L' R2 B D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' R' D B L' B F2
15. 14.95 B R2 D U' F L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B' U' L R B' L2 B2 F2 L D2 B'
16. 15.22 L2 B U2 F D2 L' R U2 R' B' U2 L2 R' D' U F2 D' U2 B U' L' R' B F'
17. 15.72 F2 U2 R D' U' R2 D' F D2 F' R' B2 L' R' F' U2 L2 D2 R' D' R B L' R'
18. 18.40 D' U B' L' D2 R2 B F' U2 L R U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' B L' R' F' U2 F2
19. 17.47 F' U2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' F2 L2 R' D' U2 F L' F L' D2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U
20. 15.13 F L B' R U2 B' L R' D L R U' L B2 U R' U2 B2 L2 R' D B2 R U
21. 16.87 F D U L' B2 F' D U' B R B' F L2 D R F' L' F L' D B' D B2 F
22. 18.84 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F' L2 U2 L' R' U' L2 R' B2 F' L2 U2 R' D B2 F L
23. 17.91 B F D F2 D U2 B' U' L' D' R2 B F2 L' D' B' D L2 B U' L2 R D' L'
24. 23.08 B F2 D2 R D' L D' B D U R' D' U B L R D B' R' F2 L2 F' L' R
25. 13.92 F R B2 F D2 L2 R B F' D2 U' R2 B' D2 R B L' R' U2 B' F U L2 B'
26. 21.97 B' F U F2 U' B F R2 D' F D2 R D2 L' U' B2 D R2 B R' U2 F' L2 R2
27. 17.14 D' U2 B2 F2 L' D' U2 B' L B F' U2 L' B U2 B2 F' U' L' R2 B2 D U' R'
28. 15.93 D' U2 B' D' R D2 U R' B2 F2 L F2 R' U L' D L B' L D' U B2 F2 R'
29. 17.19 B2 F D2 R' B F2 D' U' L' R U R' D' L D' U' B2 U B F2 U2 L2 R F'
30. 16.72 L D R' D F2 D' B2 F R' D' U B U R U2 B R D U2 B U2 F' D U
31. 20.52 R F2 R' B' L' D' L2 R2 D2 L' F' D' U' B2 L2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 L2 R' D' U
32. 17.19 D' L F D2 U2 B2 R F2 R' U' R' U' R2 D' F D' F R U F D' U L2 U
33. 19.56 D U B R' F2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' U L2 D F R' D U B2 R2 F' U' L2 D2 L'
34. 17.03 R' F' D' R U2 L2 D2 B' D2 U R B R' D' R' U2 F L' D U2 F D' F R
35. 16.63 U2 B2 F' R2 B' L' D' R2 F' L' D U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' F U2 R2 D R2 D2 U
36. 14.09 D2 B' L F2 L' R' U2 B' L2 R D' L2 R2 D' F' L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' B U
37. 17.11 F L' D R B' U B' F' L' B2 R U2 L' R2 B L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' U F' R'
38. 16.52 D' B2 F' U' L D' B' D U L D' F' D2 U B F' R2 D U' B D2 F L F'
39. 16.18 D' F D U' B2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 R' B D' U2 F2 L' D' U F' D2 L B' U2 F2
40. 18.88 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B' F2 R L U R2 B2 R F' R2 D'


----------



## conn9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 11 - Race to sub 15 

17.86, 19.41, 19.14, 22.08, 19.38, 16.07, 17.19, 16.47, 21.62, 13.62, DNF(18.87), 16.45, 25.41, 18.24, 17.57, 17.01, 16.77, 22.37, 14.96, 17.94, 21.35, 18.04, 19.16, 17.24, 20.93, 25.60, 19.34, 20.23, 15.33, 17.79, 16.75, 17.94, 17.30, 22.26, 17.22, 22.75, 16.47, 16.96, 19.67, 18.44

Session average: 18.86 :/
Best time: 13.62 
Best ao5: 16.58 
Best ao12: 18.08 :/


----------



## emolover (Mar 12, 2012)

*Results for round 11:*

*Race to sub 10*

CuberMan: 11.00

*Race to sub 12:*

jskyler91: 12.49
Fire Cuber: 12.85
Riley: 14.46

*Race to sub 15*

JianhanC: 15.52
AndersB: 15.72
Skullush: 15.92
samkli: 17.04
majikat: 17.05
otsyke: 17.55
conn9: 18.06
Thunderbolt: 18.08
IMSLOW1097: 18.14
Ickenicke: 19.44

I gotta participate.


----------



## emolover (Mar 12, 2012)

*Scrambles for round 12:*



Spoiler



1.	**B2 D' U2 L' D F' R U' F2 L2 R' U' L B L' F L R2 F R2 B' F2 U2 L2	

2.	**B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' R B F' L2 U' B' U2 R B2 D2 U' R F L' R2 B' F' R2	

3.	**R' D' U' R D' R' B L D2 U L F2 D' B' D' L2 R' F' U R' F' U F2 U	

4.	**L' U F L2 D R2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 D' U' L U2 L' R D R2 U2 F2 U L2 D	

5.	**L R' U2 L' R' D' L' B2 F2 L' R2 F U2 F' D' F R2 D' B' D' F D F D'	

6.	**F' L R B' F' L2 F' U R2 B' D' U' L2 R2 D2 U F R' F' U2 B2 D' R' D2	

7.	**B L' R' D2 R D' L2 R' B2 U' B2 D L' R U2 R B2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 B	

8.	**L' D' U2 R' B' F2 D L2 U2 B' R U2 B2 L F L D B2 R' D U L' F2 U2	

9.	**L' D B F' L B2 R F2 D' B2 F' L R' D' B U' B U2 R D' F2 L B F	

10.	**U' R2 B L' D R D U L R' U' F2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B' D R' U2 B2 U2 B	

11.	**D' R U2 L2 D' U B2 L' R' F2 L2 D B2 F' L' B' U L2 F2 U2 L F R2 U	

12.	**B' D2 F2 D U R' D2 U' L D B' U2 L' U' L B2 D' F' L R2 U2 B' F' U2	

13.	**L' F' U' B' L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D B' F U2 F R2 D' R2 D L B' F D' U	

14.	**D2 B' F L R2 U' B F D2 L R' D' F' R' U B2 D R' D2 U' B2 U R B2	

15.	**B' L2 F' D2 L2 D L D' U' L2 R D2 U F R U' R U L D2 U R' F' R2	

16.	**L B' D U R' F2 D U F' L' R' U L' R' B D' L' B' R2 D2 B' F' R B'	

17.	**B2 D2 L2 U' L' D' L D2 F2 R2 B2 U B' L2 R D' L' U L' D2 B2 F' R B	

18.	**D' B' U L' B2 F2 R' D2 U' B' R2 U2 F D U B' F D2 B F2 D' L2 R U2	

19.	**B2 L' D R2 F L R2 U' B2 R D' U B2 F' D2 F2 D2 R B' F L R2 B' F2	

20.	**U' F D' U' R D' L U' L2 U R' U2 B R' F D B' D2 U2 R B2 U2 F' U'	

21.	**B' F R B' F U' L R' U B2 D' U' B' F' R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R	

22.	**R2 U2 R2 U2 L F' L R2 B2 U L2 U B' D R U R2 D' B D' B F U2 B	

23.	**L2 F2 L R' D2 U R2 D' U F2 D U' R' U2 L' D2 L' D' F' R' U F R B2	

24.	**F D2 B2 F2 R F2 U F2 L R2 B2 U' F' L2 D' L2 D U' R U L' D' B R'	

25.	**L' D L D B F' D' F D2 U' L' R B' L' B' L2 R' B2 R' B' L R' B2 L2	

26.	**B2 D2 L' F R2 B2 U L2 R D2 U F D2 F R2 D B' L2 D2 F D U F L'	

27.	**F2 U' B' L B D2 B' R' D U L' F L R' F2 L2 D2 L2 B R D' U' F R'	

28.	**U B F' L2 D' B L U2 B2 F' L B2 U' B2 L2 B' F2 L B U L' R2 B' F	

29.	**R U B F2 R' F' U2 L2 U2 L' B D' U2 F D U F D2 R D2 U' L2 U' B'	

30.	**D2 R B2 F' D U2 F' L2 R' B2 D' F' R' F' L' R2 U B F D' B' D' L' D'	

31.	**L2 B' F' R' B' F' L' B' L' F2 D' U' R U' R2 B' F' D2 F R' B U' L' R2	

32.	**L U F' L' U B' F L R' D2 L2 R' D2 U' B' U R' F' L R' B F R F2	

33.	**F D B' F' R' U L2 R F L F' D' R U2 B R2 B2 U F R2 D U' F L2	

34.	**L' R F D U F2 D' U2 B D' B2 R2 B L2 D2 L F' D' R D' U R U' L'	

35.	**B2 D' B U L' F' D2 L2 U2 B D B2 F L2 R U2 F' L' B' F L2 R2 D2 F2	

36.	**F L2 D' B2 U' F' L D2 L' R2 B' D2 U' B' R2 U2 F D F' D2 F2 U R B	

37.	**D2 R D R2 F L R2 D2 U B2 F' U2 R' D2 U' L B' F U L2 R D' B L	

38.	**U B L' F2 U F' L' U B' D' U2 B' U F D' L2 B F' R D' L' R B2 D	

39.	**U F' D R B' F' D' L' D F2 D2 L' R2 D2 B D L' R2 B' R D2 B2 D L'	

40.	**B R' B2 F R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' U R' B2 F D L' R' D' L2 R D R'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 12, 2012)

So I don't count?


----------



## emolover (Mar 12, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> So I don't count?


 
You did 36 solves when there was 40 scrambles. It is now just a big average. If you listed you total average, I would have counted it.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 12, 2012)

12.06, 12.94, 14.07, 12.04, 12.85, 13.35, 12.50, 13.72, 14.44, 12.91, 13.30, 12.94, 13.09, 12.08, 13.67, 11.25, 13.60, 12.63, 10.96, 12.68, 12.39, 12.68, 12.37, 11.18, 12.78, 14.88, 11.14, 13.07, 18.38, 12.01, 12.74, 13.54, 13.28, 13.25, 10.90, 12.63, 13.46, 13.20, 12.16, 12.96

avg: 12.80 (σ = 0.75)


----------



## Riley (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 12, Riley, Race to sub 12

Average: 14.25


Spoiler



14.09, 13.21, 14.60, 14.68, 12.35, 14.45, 13.77, 19.52, 15.04, 14.87, 15.00, 15.02, 15.65, 11.00, 14.55, 15.14, 15.46, 13.89, 14.13, 15.89, 12.54, 12.14, 15.86, 15.38, 11.70, 13.05, 13.94, 12.63, 15.63, 13.21, 13.94, 12.24, 14.86, 16.22, 12.08, 15.48, 17.46, 13.87, 12.71, 15.47


----------



## icenerdrd (Mar 12, 2012)

round 12, icenerdrd, race to sub-15.

00:20.07, 00:21.45, 00:21.21, 00:16.93, 00:17.61, 00:16.80, 00:17.77, 00:16.43, 00:16.13, 00:17.16, 00:18.02, 00:17.49, 00:20.04, 00:16.27, 00:25.05, 00:16.62, 00:18.34, 00:15.17, 00:19.77, 00:19.87, 00:20.02, 00:14.67, 00:15.80, 00:14.59, 00:15.80, 00:16.14, 00:16.74, 00:16.95, 00:13.85, 00:15.64, 00:17.73, 00:16.59, 00:19.36, 00:17.91, 00:17.59, 00:20.13, 00:21.85, 00:20.60, 00:16.60, 00:17.34

T avg.: 17.85


----------



## Skullush (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 12
*Session average: 16.28*


Spoiler



1. 16.25 
2. 15.29 
3. 19.23 
4. 15.27 
5. 18.43 
6. 17.39 
7. 14.96 
8. 14.81 
9. 20.35 
10. 17.51 
11. 14.87 
12. 16.05 
13. 16.20 
14. 15.45 
15. 14.68 
16. 16.31 
17. (14.04) 
18. 14.54 
19. 15.27 
20. 16.47 
21. 16.18 
22. 14.37 
23. 14.46 
24. 14.56 
25. 14.61 
26. 15.34 
27. 18.95 
28. (13.93) 
29. (21.21) 
30. 15.19 
31. 17.92 
32. 17.72 
33. 19.25 
34. 16.92 
35. 16.42 
36. 17.63 
37. 14.31 
38. 16.32 
39. 16.73 
40. (22.13)


I'm doing bad at everything, must be bad lighting. The regular bulb went out and all I have is a lamp on the other side of the room


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 12

47.92, 9.40, 11.64, 10.96, 10.23, 11.14, 9.19, 12.93, 11.75, 9.53, 10.46, 11.00, 10.19, 12.81, 10.82, 11.24, 11.52, 10.29, 13.78, 12.35, 9.94, 11.25, 10.16, 11.24, 11.72, 12.30, 10.11, 12.11, 10.90, 11.87, 12.76, 10.60, 11.40, 10.87, 12.34, 10.11, 10.68, 11.42, 11.11, 10.26 = *11.17*

Bad. Popped on first solve too


----------



## nascarjon (Mar 14, 2012)

Round 12 - sub 12

13.48



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 40/40
Number of Pops: 0
Number of OLL Skips: 0
Number of PLL Skips: 0
Average: 13.48
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 9.33
Worst Time: 17.88
Individual Times:
1.	12.92	B2 D' U2 L' D F' R U' F2 L2 R' U' L B L' F L R2 F R2 B' F2 U2 L2
2.	13.52	B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' R B F' L2 U' B' U2 R B2 D2 U' R F L' R2 B' F' R2
3.	12.83	R' D' U' R D' R' B L D2 U L F2 D' B' D' L2 R' F' U R' F' U F2 U
4.	14.69	L' U F L2 D R2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 D' U' L U2 L' R D R2 U2 F2 U L2 D
5.	12.45	L R' U2 L' R' D' L' B2 F2 L' R2 F U2 F' D' F R2 D' B' D' F D F D'
6.	13.47	F' L R B' F' L2 F' U R2 B' D' U' L2 R2 D2 U F R' F' U2 B2 D' R' D2
7.	14.17	B L' R' D2 R D' L2 R' B2 U' B2 D L' R U2 R B2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 B
8.	12.88	L' D' U2 R' B' F2 D L2 U2 B' R U2 B2 L F L D B2 R' D U L' F2 U2
9.	13.53	L' D B F' L B2 R F2 D' B2 F' L R' D' B U' B U2 R D' F2 L B F
10.	11.11	U' R2 B L' D R D U L R' U' F2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B' D R' U2 B2 U2 B
11.	14.61	D' R U2 L2 D' U B2 L' R' F2 L2 D B2 F' L' B' U L2 F2 U2 L F R2 U
12.	12.19	B' D2 F2 D U R' D2 U' L D B' U2 L' U' L B2 D' F' L R2 U2 B' F' U2
13.	11.64	L' F' U' B' L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D B' F U2 F R2 D' R2 D L B' F D' U
14.	14.74	D2 B' F L R2 U' B F D2 L R' D' F' R' U B2 D R' D2 U' B2 U R B2
15.	15.14	B' L2 F' D2 L2 D L D' U' L2 R D2 U F R U' R U L D2 U R' F' R2
16.	12.77	L B' D U R' F2 D U F' L' R' U L' R' B D' L' B' R2 D2 B' F' R B'
17.	12.97	B2 D2 L2 U' L' D' L D2 F2 R2 B2 U B' L2 R D' L' U L' D2 B2 F' R B
18.	14.77	D' B' U L' B2 F2 R' D2 U' B' R2 U2 F D U B' F D2 B F2 D' L2 R U2
19.	14.42	B2 L' D R2 F L R2 U' B2 R D' U B2 F' D2 F2 D2 R B' F L R2 B' F2
20.	14.11	U' F D' U' R D' L U' L2 U R' U2 B R' F D B' D2 U2 R B2 U2 F' U'
21.	11.33	B' F R B' F U' L R' U B2 D' U' B' F' R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R
22.	15.61	R2 U2 R2 U2 L F' L R2 B2 U L2 U B' D R U R2 D' B D' B F U2 B
23.	13.61	L2 F2 L R' D2 U R2 D' U F2 D U' R' U2 L' D2 L' D' F' R' U F R B2
24.	13.89	F D2 B2 F2 R F2 U F2 L R2 B2 U' F' L2 D' L2 D U' R U L' D' B R'
25.	14.92	L' D L D B F' D' F D2 U' L' R B' L' B' L2 R' B2 R' B' L R' B2 L2
26.	11.83	B2 D2 L' F R2 B2 U L2 R D2 U F D2 F R2 D B' L2 D2 F D U F L'
27.	11.61	F2 U' B' L B D2 B' R' D U L' F L R' F2 L2 D2 L2 B R D' U' F R'
28.	14.47	U B F' L2 D' B L U2 B2 F' L B2 U' B2 L2 B' F2 L B U L' R2 B' F
29.	12.74	R U B F2 R' F' U2 L2 U2 L' B D' U2 F D U F D2 R D2 U' L2 U' B'
30.	14.78	D2 R B2 F' D U2 F' L2 R' B2 D' F' R' F' L' R2 U B F D' B' D' L' D'
31.	12.50	L2 B' F' R' B' F' L' B' L' F2 D' U' R U' R2 B' F' D2 F R' B U' L' R2
32.	9.33	L U F' L' U B' F L R' D2 L2 R' D2 U' B' U R' F' L R' B F R F2
33.	12.97	F D B' F' R' U L2 R F L F' D' R U2 B R2 B2 U F R2 D U' F L2
34.	11.97	L' R F D U F2 D' U2 B D' B2 R2 B L2 D2 L F' D' R D' U R U' L'
35.	14.34	B2 D' B U L' F' D2 L2 U2 B D B2 F L2 R U2 F' L' B' F L2 R2 D2 F2
36.	13.27	F L2 D' B2 U' F' L D2 L' R2 B' D2 U' B' R2 U2 F D F' D2 F2 U R B
37.	14.58	D2 R D R2 F L R2 D2 U B2 F' U2 R' D2 U' L B' F U L2 R D' B L
38.	13.83	U B L' F2 U F' L' U B' D' U2 B' U F D' L2 B F' R D' L' R B2 D
39.	14.84	U F' D R B' F' D' L' D F2 D2 L' R2 D2 B D L' R2 B' R D2 B2 D L'
40.	17.88	B R' B2 F R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' U R' B2 F D L' R' D' L2 R D R'


----------



## samkli (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 12

Race to sub 15

Average: *16.57*

Times:


Spoiler



17.39, 15.64, 16.12, 17.21, 20.35, 15.86, 12.46, 16.08, 18.08, 16.03, 14.58, 15.15, 16.54, 17.03, 16.08, 16.08, 18.47, 15.53, 16.07, 17.02, 17.36, 17.76, 16.88, 15.94, 15.80, 18.18, 15.93, 16.94, 17.61, 14.91, 15.03, 17.88, 19.13, 16.33, 17.06, 13.83, 19.45, 14.63, 17.04, 17.09


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 12 Sub 12

12.69, 15.95, (11.45), 14.35, 14.53, 14.84, (16.33), 13.85, 12.63, 13.61, 15.77, 14.64, 14.72, 12.73, 12.87, 14.29, 14.94, 14.80, 14.69, 12.50, 14.13, 15.87, 14.23, 15.43, 12.54, 15.62, 12.62, 14.11, 14.14, 13.39, 12.07, 14.98, 14.57, 15.47, 14.15, 12.37, 12.30, 12.73, 12.33, 14.59

Average = 14.00 

best avg5: 12.48 
best avg12: 13.51

Great session


----------



## Czery (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 12

Sub 15?

Average 18.86 (σ = 1.98)

19.06, 19.84, (15.23), 17.81, 16.38, 22.35, 15.45, 15.88, 18.64, (15.17), 17.76, 19.79, 19.65, 20.05, 18.70, (24.74), 21.60, 18.46, 15.34, 17.99, (23.47), 18.34, 20.93, 17.62, 17.25, 21.69, 20.56, 19.83, 21.05, 19.45, 21.53, 20.50, 21.80, 19.69, 16.28, 19.72, 15.85, 15.95, 17.71, 18.28

Lousy session. After the first 20 solves, I began loosing concentration, falling into the 20+ ever so often. Finished nicely though.


----------



## emolover (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 12

Average: 12.04

13.70, 12.30, 11.97, 10.81, 12.22, 11.88, 12.53, 10.10, 10.32, 16.63, 12.95, 12.87, 13.21, 8.04, 12.16, 11.00, 17.54, 10.86, *10.15, 10.62, 15.97, 10.84, 10.69*, 14.48, 12.11, 15.58, 12.34, 10.81, 9.44, 11.11, 12.03, 12.95, 11.28, 11.89, 13.54, 9.73, 12.69, 8.25, 13.88, 12.40

umber of times: 40/40
best time: 8.04
worst time: 17.54

current avg5: 11.61 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 10.72 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 11.71 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 11.43 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 12.04 (σ = 1.53)

Really 37 solve!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 21, 2012)

Race To sub15, Round 12
(18.02), 15.29, 15.77, 17.07, 17.26, 14.28, 17.22, 17.92, 14.88, 15.71, 16.19, 13.69, 16.63, 16.13, 14.72, 13.48, 16.42, (12.49), 15.74, 15.72, 15.11, 16.19, 13.76, 12.89, 15.30, 15.35, 14.02 , 14.00, 14.33, 14.49, 14.94, 16.45, 13.99, 12.98, 13.57, 16.71, 13.23, 16.22, 17.10, 17.55 = 15.32
Best ao5=13.60
Best ao12=14.30

Shaky start, a little shaky ending, nice solves in the middle of it


----------



## emolover (Mar 22, 2012)

****! I will post the results Friday evening. Can someone post in this thread when I'm later saying I'm late?

*Round 13 Scrambles*



Spoiler



1.	**L R' D' L2 R F2 L' D F L2 U2 R D U F' L' U2 R' B' F L' D L F'	

2.	**L D2 R2 D B L U R' U R F2 R2 U2 B' R' D U L B2 L R' B2 L' D	

3.	**D' L' D2 R D R B2 F U2 F D' F R B' L' B2 R' B' L B2 F D2 B F	

4.	**R2 B' F L' D R U' B F' U' B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L B' D' U' L R' F D U'	

5.	**L R D2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F D L2 U' B2 R' D L' B2 U' B D'	

6.	**L R' U L U R' B2 U' R U F2 D U B' F' U L2 B D' B' F D U B	

7.	**L2 D' U' B' L B2 D U B2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' F2 D L2 F2 R' D' B R D' R	

8.	**F D F2 L' R' B2 U2 B' L' R B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' U L U F' L2 R F	

9.	**D' U F' R' F' L' B' D2 B D' F' L' F2 R' D F D2 R' U' B U B2 F2 U'	

10.	**R B' U' R' D' L D2 B2 R' U2 F' D U' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' F' L' R' U2 B' L'	

11.	**D' R F2 D' U R2 U' L' F' L' F' U R' U2 R' F2 L D' U F2 D2 R U' F'	

12.	**R2 U B' R2 D' B' R' B D2 F D2 F2 U B F2 L2 B F2 D' U2 R' U2 L R'	

13.	**B' D2 R' U2 L' R B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F L D F2 L F U B L' F D2 R' B'	

14.	**L' F2 U' L B U L' D' L U L U B F L2 U2 B2 U L' B' F D2 F' R'	

15.	**L R2 B' D U L' U F' D U F' L2 D L' D2 B D2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 F' L	

16.	**L D' U L' R2 U2 R D R2 U' B' D2 U2 B2 F L2 R U2 F L' R' U2 B F'	

17.	**R2 F D L2 R2 D L2 F U' L2 R2 D B2 F' U2 B R2 F D' U' R2 D' U2 L2	

18.	**B' F2 U' R B F' D' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 F' D U R' D F R' U2 B' D' U B'	

19.	**L B2 F D B' R2 D R D R F' U2 F D2 L' D' F D' R2 D' U R' U2 F2	

20.	**R B2 L B2 F2 R D2 R2 B L2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' B' L2 R D B' F U2 R2 D	

21.	**F' U R F R' D U' B2 D2 F R D' U B L2 R' B2 F U L' D' U' L2 B	

22.	**U L D' U' B D F' D2 R2 D' L' B' R D U L2 R2 F D2 U' L2 U L' D2	

23.	**U2 F L D' R2 B' R' B F2 L' U2 L U R' D B D2 U F2 L B D' R2 D	

24.	**U' F U F2 D U2 B F2 U2 F' D' U B2 L2 U' F' L B2 R F2 U F2 R D	

25.	**L D B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' L' R' U2 R D2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F L	

26.	**D2 F' U B' F' U2 B R U' F D F U2 B2 U' L' U L B2 F' U B U' F	

27.	**B F' D' U2 L' F U2 L' B2 D' R F' U L2 F' L' D B2 F' D U2 R2 F2 U2	

28.	**F D L D' L' R B' U2 B' D L' R D U' B F' R B F L' D' L F2 L	

29.	**F2 D L R B' R2 B2 L' R' F U L2 R' B' D2 F2 D2 U' B R2 D' U2 B D2	

30.	**L2 R' B U L' B2 L2 R F2 U L R2 D2 F2 L U B' U' B' U' L B D U'	

31.	**F' D' F' D U2 B' R B2 U' R D2 U2 R D' U2 L2 R U B F2 R' F2 L' F	

32.	**L' F2 D F' R B' D2 F' D R2 F2 U' B F R2 D2 F2 L' B F' U L' R' U'	

33.	**R2 B' D B F L' U' F' L2 U B F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R F2 D2 L F' R B2 L2	

34.	**D2 R' D L R' F' U' L' D2 F U2 B2 R B2 U2 B F D' B2 D2 U2 L D' L2	

35.	**L2 U B F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L' D2 U F' U' L' R2 B D' R2 B U' R' U' R2	

36.	**F U L D B' D2 L' B R' U2 R F D B2 R U' B2 L' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2	

37.	**B2 F' U B' F' U2 B R2 B2 F2 L R F' R' U L' F' R2 B2 L U F2 D' U2	

38.	**U L F' L2 D2 L' R D' B2 F' D' B D2 U L2 B2 R D2 L' R2 U2 R' D U'	

39.	**F2 R2 B R2 U' B' F' L' D2 U2 F2 L D U' R B L' B' L B2 F' U R' B2	

40.	**B L R B2 U' F L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R U L D2 B L B' D2 U' F2 R2 B D



Rounds end on Sundays but you can submit yours later this time because I am late(like always).


----------



## Skullush (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 13
Goal: Sub-15
*Session average: 15.61*


Spoiler



1. 14.71 
2. 14.44 
3. 16.71 
4. 13.62 
5. (12.53) 
6. 16.94 
7. 14.75 
8. 14.42 
9. 13.71 
10. 14.94 
11. 17.05 
12. 13.82 
13. 17.44 
14. (25.26) 
15. 17.47 
16. 13.13 
17. 14.71 
18. 14.29 
19. 16.58 
20. 15.57 
21. 15.06 
22. 15.33 
23. (20.35) 
24. 17.32 
25. 16.67 
26. 16.21 
27. 14.82 
28. 13.95 
29. (12.99) 
30. 16.90 
31. 17.05 
32. 17.48 
33. 17.80 
34. 16.86+ 
35. 13.22 
36. 15.45 
37. 13.42 
38. 15.81 
39. 16.79 
40. 17.51


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 13, Race to sub 12, Riley

Average: 14.01
Times:


Spoiler



(11.71), 14.00, 14.29, 15.41, 14.00, 13.38, 12.52, (16.78), 12.70, 15.05, 15.84, 12.95, 15.03, 12.65, (16.81), 14.94, 12.16, 14.57, 14.01, 15.35, 12.41, 14.34, 14.70, 12.61, 13.60, 14.07, 15.11, 12.81, 16.49, 14.01, 12.87, 16.74, 13.55, 16.54, 12.30, (11.85), 13.05, 12.80, 12.93, 14.55


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 13, race to sub 15

Average: 15.12

12.06, 15.70, 16.81, 14.85, 17.54, 14.89, 15.64, 17.26, 14.21, 14.56, 13.86, 16.42, 19.43, 13.70, 15.42, 16.99, 11.58, 15.54, 17.83, 13.90, 15.42, 16.51, 12.02, 13.58, 13.87, 14.09, 15.36, 16.54, 12.28, 13.92, 13.55, 18.39, 15.74, 13.01, 16.48, 15.70, 15.78, 13.26, 17.86, 13.91 

meh


----------



## samkli (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 13

Race to sub 15

Average: *16.64
*
Times:


Spoiler



15.65, 13.35, 14.69, 18.30, 15.30, 14.80, 20.90, 15.30, 15.56, 19.03, 16.62, 19.29, 16.75, 15.75, 16.07, 16.29, 15.43, 18.54, 17.24, 18.46, 15.13, 16.77, 15.20, 18.19, 15.93, 15.15, 15.98, 17.83, 16.37, 16.84, 19.38, 14.93, 18.46, 16.12, 18.23, 17.09, 16.94, 16.09, 16.55, 17.02


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 26, 2012)

13.59, 12.55, 13.71, 12.21, 11.74, 12.52, 12.03, 12.73, 9.46, 13.31, 12.66, 12.21, 13.39, 10.87, 10.02, 12.12, 11.93, 12.72, 13.82, 13.65, 11.72, 12.95, 12.96, 12.17, 12.65, 12.97, 13.97, 11.84, 10.68, 12.55, 12.29, 12.56, 12.14, 12.85, 14.44, 11.74, 13.98, 12.93, 12.50, 13.11 = 12.57 (σ = 0.76)


----------



## Czery (Mar 29, 2012)

Round X
================
20.38


Spoiler: POOOOOOOOOP



Rubik's cube
Mar 27, 2012 10:15:39 PM - 7:20:13 PM

Mean: 20.70
Average: 20.38
Best time: 14.38
Median: 19.51
Worst time: 39.20
Standard deviation: 5.14

Best average of 5: 16.45
12-16 - 16.59 (14.38) (33.27) 17.83 14.94

Best average of 12: 17.95
8-19 - 15.72 16.66 18.42 18.18 16.59 (14.38) (33.27) 17.83 14.94 21.96 18.72 20.51

1. 29.22 L R' D' L2 R F2 L' D F L2 U2 R D U F' L' U2 R' B' F L' D L F'
2. 20.81 L D2 R2 D B L U R' U R F2 R2 U2 B' R' D U L B2 L R' B2 L' D
3. 19.65 D' L' D2 R D R B2 F U2 F D' F R B' L' B2 R' B' L B2 F D2 B F
4. 17.68 R2 B' F L' D R U' B F' U' B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L B' D' U' L R' F D U'
5. 22.81 L R D2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F D L2 U' B2 R' D L' B2 U' B D'
6. 19.67 L R' U L U R' B2 U' R U F2 D U B' F' U L2 B D' B' F D U B
7. 22.84 L2 D' U' B' L B2 D U B2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' F2 D L2 F2 R' D' B R D' R
8. 15.72 F D F2 L' R' B2 U2 B' L' R B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' U L U F' L2 R F
9. 16.66 D' U F' R' F' L' B' D2 B D' F' L' F2 R' D F D2 R' U' B U B2 F2 U'
10. 18.42 R B' U' R' D' L D2 B2 R' U2 F' D U' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' F' L' R' U2 B' L'
11. 18.18 D' R F2 D' U R2 U' L' F' L' F' U R' U2 R' F2 L D' U F2 D2 R U' F'
12. 16.59 R2 U B' R2 D' B' R' B D2 F D2 F2 U B F2 L2 B F2 D' U2 R' U2 L R'
13. 14.38 B' D2 R' U2 L' R B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F L D F2 L F U B L' F D2 R' B'
14. 33.27 L' F2 U' L B U L' D' L U L U B F L2 U2 B2 U L' B' F D2 F' R'
15. 17.83 L R2 B' D U L' U F' D U F' L2 D L' D2 B D2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 F' L
16. 14.94 L D' U L' R2 U2 R D R2 U' B' D2 U2 B2 F L2 R U2 F L' R' U2 B F'
17. 21.96 R2 F D L2 R2 D L2 F U' L2 R2 D B2 F' U2 B R2 F D' U' R2 D' U2 L2
18. 18.72 B' F2 U' R B F' D' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 F' D U R' D F R' U2 B' D' U B'
19. 20.51 L B2 F D B' R2 D R D R F' U2 F D2 L' D' F D' R2 D' U R' U2 F2
20. 20.40 R B2 L B2 F2 R D2 R2 B L2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' B' L2 R D B' F U2 R2 D
21. 16.68 F' U R F R' D U' B2 D2 F R D' U B L2 R' B2 F U L' D' U' L2 B
22. 19.92 U L D' U' B D F' D2 R2 D' L' B' R D U L2 R2 F D2 U' L2 U L' D2
23. 16.83 U2 F L D' R2 B' R' B F2 L' U2 L U R' D B D2 U F2 L B D' R2 D
24. 17.32 U' F U F2 D U2 B F2 U2 F' D' U B2 L2 U' F' L B2 R F2 U F2 R D
25. 22.17 L D B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' L' R' U2 R D2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F L
26. 22.08 D2 F' U B' F' U2 B R U' F D F U2 B2 U' L' U L B2 F' U B U' F
27. 19.24 B F' D' U2 L' F U2 L' B2 D' R F' U L2 F' L' D B2 F' D U2 R2 F2 U2
28. 22.78 F D L D' L' R B' U2 B' D L' R D U' B F' R B F L' D' L F2 L
29. 17.64 F2 D L R B' R2 B2 L' R' F U L2 R' B' D2 F2 D2 U' B R2 D' U2 B D2
30. 39.20 L2 R' B U L' B2 L2 R F2 U L R2 D2 F2 L U B' U' B' U' L B D U'
31. 27.36 F' D' F' D U2 B' R B2 U' R D2 U2 R D' U2 L2 R U B F2 R' F2 L' F
32. 21.87 L' F2 D F' R B' D2 F' D R2 F2 U' B F R2 D2 F2 L' B F' U L' R' U'
33. 19.37 R2 B' D B F L' U' F' L2 U B F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R F2 D2 L F' R B2 L2
34. 18.37 D2 R' D L R' F' U' L' D2 F U2 B2 R B2 U2 B F D' B2 D2 U2 L D' L2
35. 29.36 L2 U B F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L' D2 U F' U' L' R2 B D' R2 B U' R' U' R2
36. 28.14 F U L D B' D2 L' B R' U2 R F D B2 R U' B2 L' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2
37. 15.03 B2 F' U B' F' U2 B R2 B2 F2 L R F' R' U L' F' R2 B2 L U F2 D' U2
38. 15.67 U L F' L2 D2 L' R D' B2 F' D' B D2 U L2 B2 R D2 L' R2 U2 R' D U'
39. 18.61 F2 R2 B R2 U' B' F' L' D2 U2 F2 L D U' R B L' B' L B2 F' U R' B2
40. 20.12 B L R B2 U' F L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R U L D2 B L B' D2 U' F2 R2 B D



Terrible average. My guhong popped like >10 times. 
Look ahead improving. 
PB av05


----------



## emolover (Mar 29, 2012)

Will someone take this over for me?


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

emolover said:


> Will someone take this over for me?


 
I think I can try.


----------



## Czery (Mar 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> I think I can try.


 
How about new rounds every Thursday?


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Czery said:


> How about new rounds every Thursday?


 
Sure, I guess. Do you all want any specific format? (average of 40, average of 5 averages of 5, etc) or shall I change it up every week or something?


----------



## emolover (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it should be kept in a similar manner to what I have been doing such as 3 averages of 12, 7 averages of 5 or just 40 solves. 

Hopefully I will participate.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 29, 2012)

I also think the format should remain the same, not that I have been participating much lately, but yam +1 for Emolovers idea.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

*Round 13 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
JianhanC - 15.12
Skullush - 15.61
samkli - 16.64
Czery - 20.38

*Sub 12:*
Fire Cuber - 12.57
Riley - 14.01

*Round 14 Scrambles:*

Format will be 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. Maybe I'll change it monthly or something...

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*

1. D' R' U2 B2 L U B' F R D2 U F2 L' U2 L2 F' R' F2 D U F2 U' L' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L'	
2. D2 F R2 F L U R U2 L' R' U' L' B L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 D F L2	
3. L2 B2 F D' F U B2 F' R' D B' U' L R U2 F2 U B R' B' U2 R F2 R B2 L' R' F' D' F2	
4. B2 F R' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F U' L2 D U' F' L2 B L D' L R F' U' L B F' L2 R2 B' F L'	
5. D' F' D R B' F' D U F D R2 B' F D' R F2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 R2 U' F L2 B' U2 B' L' D	
6. D' B D L' B2 L' F D' F U R' U B L' D B L' D U2 F R2 F2 D2 F R' B2 R U B2 L2	
7. L' B2 L' D2 U B2 F' D2 B' F' R B' L2 D2 L U' F' R' U' B' D' B D' R2 D2 L2 U F U B2	
8. D2 U' F' L' R U B2 D' L' U2 F2 L' D2 U R' D L2 R2 B L F L2 R2 D' B' L D2 F2 L' R	
9. U R B F' D2 U' L2 D2 U L R' B2 F' D2 U2 B2 F D B F R D2 U2 L2 D2 L' F L2 R F	
10. F2 D' F' D R' B2 F R2 D' F2 L2 F' D R' D2 B' L' R D2 R B2 D2 B D2 R' B' D2 R B F'	
11. L R' B' L' R2 U2 L D' B R' D' U L' D' L D' U2 L' D' B U' B' U' B' U' L2 U B2 U F	
12. F D' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 R F D' L2 B F2 D B F' L' F D' F2 R2 F L R B F2 D B

*2nd set:*

D2 U B' D' U' L2 U F2 L' R F' L F2 R U2 R U B' L B2 L2 R' D2 L' F' U L2 R B2 R2	
2. D' U F D' F' R B2 F R' U B2 F L F2 D' R' U2 B' D2 B2 F U L B' R2 F D' R2 D' L	
3. F L R2 B' F R' B U' B F L D' L B' R' U R2 U2 F' D' L2 D2 L R2 B2 D F L2 F2 R	
4. D' L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 R' D' U' B' D R' F L F' D2 L2 R U B2 L2 R B' L2 B' U' B	
5. D2 L B2 D' L2 D2 L2 D L F2 U' R U L2 R D2 B' F2 L' R2 D' B2 D' L R B' F' D' L' D2	
6. F2 D2 R F2 D2 B U2 R2 D' L' R U' B' U B' D' L' R F R2 B' F' L2 R' B L' R2 U L' B'	
7.	 B' D L R F' D' F2 L B2 U' F2 R B' R' D F D2 U' B' L R D' F' D' F2 D2 U2 B' F2 U'	
8. D L' U L2 F U2 F U L' R' D R' U R2 F D2 U' L F2 L R2 F' D' U' B2 D U F' R D2	
9. L2 D U L2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 R' F D U2 B2 F' R' D2 F2 D2 L' R2 D' L' B R2 D' U R2 U B	
10. D B L B2 D L D2 U' L' B' F' D F U2 L2 B F' D2 L B2 R2 B U2 R F' R' B L' U2 L2	
11. L' U' R2 D' L2 R U' F2 L2 B F2 L' D' B R' D' F L' B D' R2 F' L D B L' B D U2 F	
12. D2 B2 F L R' D' U' L2 F' R' U' B' F2 U' B2 F' U2 L' R2 D' R' U2 B2 L' D' L2 B' L' R2 U	

*3rd set: *

1. F2 D2 U' R2 B' F2 L2 U F D2 B2 L2 R2 D L' D U2 L D' U R' D B' R D U' L2 R2 B R	
2. R' D2 R B F' L R' B2 D' F D' F' D2 F' R B2 F L U' F' R2 B' D U B F' L' F D' L'	
3. R2 D' U' B2 L' R' D' U' L R' B' F U2 F2 L U L' R D L' U2 F D2 U2 F L R B' R2 F2	
4. U' F' D' B2 R' D F' D B2 D R' F' U2 L2 B' F' D2 F D2 U2 F' D' R' B U2 L R F' D R'	
5. D U2 L2 R2 F' D' L R B U' F D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F' L B2 L U' B D R B2 U' L' R2 D' U2	
6. D2 U2 L' R' U' L' U' R2 F L F' R B2 F2 U' B' U' R' F2 U R' F2 U2 R2 D L' D' B2 F2 D'	
7. D2 L' F R2 B2 R' B' D B2 F R B' D' B' F2 R D2 B2 D2 F D' R2 B2 R2 U' L' U' L2 D' R2	
8. D2 U L' D' L U2 B F2 U2 B2 F' L R2 D U' L D2 B' F D2 U' B R F' L' R U' B' L U'	
9. D' U F' R2 B2 D B2 F' D' U' F2 D' F L' F' U2 B D' B' L D' B2 U L D2 U2 B U' R B'	
10. B2 F' U2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F D' U' B F' L' B2 F2 D2 U L' R' U2 L2 B' F L D2 B' U2 B'	
11. B D' U F' U L' D R2 B F2 D2 L' R' D2 R' D' L' D2 U2 L' B2 F L' D B F2 L2 B' D' R2	
12. B' F' D U' L F D' F D' L F' D U2 L' D' L' R2 F L D' U' L B' F U' B L' R2 B' L2


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 14, Riley, Race to sub 12

Average of 3 averages: 14.06, 13.92, 13.95 = 13.98

Individual times:


Spoiler



12.62, 13.55, 10.59, 13.61, 17.99, 16.21, 12.70, 15.12, 15.03, 13.81, 13.48, 14.50
13.72, 14.59, 14.87, 15.51, 16.71, 12.15, 14.47, 11.53, 14.09, 14.76, 12.07, 13.00
14.80, 14.06, 14.57, 13.84, 14.25, 13.85, 13.05, 14.32, 13.74, 14.31, 13.52, 11.83


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 14, Goal: sub 15

Average 1: 17.19, 18.91, 15.09, 11.11, 15.41, 17.36, 15.54, 15.26, 14.62, 13.88, 20.14, 14.27 = 15.75

Average 2: 15.21, 12.79, 13.87, 16.86, 14.54, 13.31, 13.96, 13.67, 12.59, 15.79, 12.34, 15.02 = 14.08

Average 3: 18.00, 19.91, 13.70, 12.70, 16.90, 14.26, 15.63, 14.95, 14.06, 16.43, 12.81, 14.88 = 15.16

Mean of averages: 15.75, 14.08, 15.16 = 14.99

I guess I'm officially sub 15 xD


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 14: Race to Sub-15
17.28

Average 1: *17.98*
16.09, (15.13), 19.86, (22.81), 19.47, 17.19, 18.03, 18.34, 19.90, 16.08, 17.87, 17.01
Reallllyyyy bad. I don't think I've gotten such a bad average since last year, but I suppose I didn't do any warm-up. Still, it was pretty darn terrible.

Average 2: *16.94*
15.75, 17.93, 18.07, (18.25), 17.23, 16.76, 17.39, 16.04, 16.23, 17.47, (14.18), 16.50
Much better. Could have been better, though. High 16 isn't great either. I think it might be because I haven't really cubed in awhile so I'm unused to the speed of my cube.

Average 3: *16.92*
15.89, 16.04, 18.73, 16.01, 18.12, 17.39, 17.15, (20.50), (14.58), 16.38, 18.10, 15.43
Also a bit better. Started sort of iffily, ended great.


----------



## AndersB (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 14 - Race to sub -15
Result: 14.83!!!!

Avg 1: 15.06
13.45, 22.66, 16.46, 16.53, 14.89, 16.58, 14.06, 13.86, 14.47, 18.56, 11.15, 11.78

Avg 2: 14.70
10.92, 13.35, 14.96, 16.40, 18.39, 16.65, 14.19, 14.70, 16.68, 11.17, 12.90, 15.95

Avg 3: 14.72
19.30, 11.06, 15.57, 14.78, 14.97, 14.44, 14.63, 13.75, 15.75, 15.28, 13.48, 14.52

Sub -15!! This is amazing!!!


----------



## samkli (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 14

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *16.53*
16.40, 16.42, 13.42, 18.30, 15.92, 16.24, 16.23, 16.09, 16.74, 17.80, 17.58, 15.90

2nd avg of 12: *16.77*
19.16, 17.71, 16.12, 16.48, 18.59, 15.91, 16.28, 16.07, 16.61, 15.21, 14.21, 18.67

3rd avg of 12: *16.05*
19.09, 14.39, 14.95, 17.02, 15.52, 15.45, 16.30, 16.54, 14.27, 17.46, 16.37, 16.52

Mean: *16.45*


----------



## Skullush (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 14
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 15.69*


Spoiler



*Average of 12: 15.48*
1. 16.06 
2. 14.10 
3. 14.79 
4. 14.51 
5. 16.40 
6. 16.21 
7. (17.60) 
8. 16.11 
9. 15.30 
10. (12.39) 
11. 14.36 
12. 16.94 

*Average of 12: 16.02*
1. 19.02+ 
2. 15.83 
3. 13.89 
4. 16.31 
5. 15.24 
6. 15.49 
7. 14.86 
8. 17.32 
9. (19.36) 
10. (10.16) 
11. 15.61 
12. 16.66 
*
Average of 12: 15.56*
1. 15.33 
2. 18.32 
3. 17.53 
4. 14.25 
5. 14.58 
6. 15.06 
7. (11.62) 
8. 14.57 
9. 13.18 
10. 17.38 
11. 15.35 
12. (18.44)


----------



## Mikel (Mar 31, 2012)

Race to Sub-15
Round 14

Average 1: 18.91
Average 2: 18.81
Average 3: 19.59


Spoiler



42.	18.80	L R2 U' B2 F L' B2 F2 L R D' U' B' L' F L' R F2 D2 L2 R' B2 F' L D2	R14 #1
43.	20.34	D U' F2 D' U' R' D2 U F U2 L2 U' R' D' B L' R D' B' F' D2 B D' B U'
44.	15.27	R' F' L' R B' F' D2 U' L' U' B' F' D2 U R B' F2 L' R2 D L R' B L2 R2
45.	18.30	B2 F' U' L R2 U' R D2 R U2 R2 D' L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F R B2 L' B L' D2 U
46.	17.03	R' U' B D' U' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B F D2 F2 U L2 R' D2 B' U L D L' R' U2
47.	17.59	B U F' U' B F' D2 U2 R F' D' U' F2 L' B D F' U2 L' R2 F L R' F U'
48.	17.22	L' R2 F' U L R' B2 D2 B D' U B2 U B F D2 B' L2 D' B R' B' R D U
49.	18.19	U2 L' R' F2 L' R U' L' B2 D2 L B2 U B F L' U R2 F' L' B U2 R F L2
50.	30.27	R2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 D U R B2 D F D' B2 F2 L' D' R B F2 D' R D F2 U2
51.	20.15	B F' U2 B D2 L' R B' F D U2 L U' F' U L U' B F' D R D2 U B' R2
52.	21.33	R U2 F' U2 B F2 R D B F2 D U' B2 U' L' R' D U' L' D U' F' D2 U' L
53.	20.13	F2 L' B2 L2 R F L U' B' U B' D2 U L B2 L' R' B2 F' L2 R U' B' L R'	End #1
54.	18.15	B2 R2 B L F' U' B2 R2 U2 L R' F2 L' R D2 R' F2 D R' B2 D2 B F L R2	Start #2
55.	20.97	F' L' U' B' F2 D' U' B D2 B2 F' L' D2 U' B D L2 R2 B2 F R' B F D2 R'
56.	20.27	L R2 D' B D U2 B2 D' U2 F L D' R U2 L2 R' B' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' U2 F
57.	20.43	F L' F R' F U2 L' R2 F L' R2 D B2 R' F' D U2 L' R' B2 D U2 B2 F L'
58.	19.96	L2 D' U R' D' L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B D U2 L2 R' F2 R' D' U' B' F L' B L R'
59.	15.91	L2 R2 D2 R D2 U' R B' U B F2 D2 U R B' F L R B L' B F D2 U F'
60.	18.69	F D2 L F R2 B F D' U2 F' D2 B2 F D2 U B2 D2 L R F2 D' U' B' L' R
61.	17.00	F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R D B' F D' U L R2 D' U' R' D2 U L' D L2 R U
62.	18.36	L' D' F D' B U2 L2 D2 U F' L' F R U2 R U2 L' R' D2 F U2 R2 D U' R
63.	18.97	B R' B2 L2 R2 U B2 D U F' U' B2 F L U2 R' D U2 B F R2 B' F R U2
64.	17.16	R2 U2 L' R2 B R2 U2 B2 F D' F' R' D U' F U B' L' R B L' B2 L R2 F'
65.	19.15	D2 L2 R' D' L2 R' D2 U L2 U' F' R D U2 L D' U L' R' D2 F' D L' R2 U2	End #2
66.	19.33	D' U B2 D' F D B' F' D L B L2 B' F L B2 F D B F' R F2 D2 U R2	Start #3
67.	21.02	D2 B F' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 R' F L' R' D2 L' R B L D' U B' F2 R' D' U' F2
68.	17.25	F2 L U2 L R2 B2 F2 L' R B2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 U' L R2 D U2 L2 R U' L2 R'
69.	22.06	U2 R' U B F2 R B2 R F' D' B2 F2 R' B F2 D2 U' R2 F' L' R2 D2 L' F2 R2
70.	16.22	B F2 L D2 U' B2 F L R D U B2 U B2 F U L B U B' R2 D2 U' L R2
71.	19.53	B F' U2 B' F2 L2 D F D2 F' U2 L R F' R D' U' L2 B2 F D' U' L2 D2 U
72.	20.56	F' R2 B' F2 U' B2 F' L R' B2 D' U' B F2 R' D' U2 L' U F2 L F' U2 B F
73.	17.88	U2 R' U' L' B' F' U L U2 L R' U' R2 F' U2 R' D R F R' D L' U2 F' R'
74.	19.11	D2 U' R B D U2 R2 F R2 B L R2 B2 F2 R F' L B F2 D F2 L' B F' U2
75.	20.38	R' B2 D U2 L R B2 F2 L' B' F' L2 D' U L B' L2 F2 L' B D' B2 F' D2 U'
76.	18.81	R' B' F L' F D2 L D U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 D L' R' D' U' F' L' U2 L' B'
77.	23.09+


*
Mean of Averages: 19.10*


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 14

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: 18.91
18.61, 19.93, (15.22), (21.60), 17.69, 18.93, 20.08, 16.59, 17.29, 18.32, 20.48, 21.17

2nd avg of 12: 18.25
18.54, 17.54, (13.70), 18.97, (19.92), 16.79, 16.93, 18.57, 19.25, 18.51, 19.04, 18.36

3rd avg of 12: 18.41
18.30, 16.45, 17.34, 19.20, (23.65), 20.94, 18.84, 18.43, 16.77, (14.72), 17.88, 19.94

Mean: 18.52


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 4, 2012)

Round 14

11.60, 9.22, 13.02, 10.95, 9.41, 21.47, 9.48, 10.16, 9.15, 12.91, 10.98, 12.51 = 11.02

10.02, 9.20, 10.96, 14.41, 10.64, 9.14, 10.97, 10.09, 13.24, 9.44, 12.10, 9.50 = 10.62

12.62, 9.83, 9.64, 10.05, 9.72, 13.29, 10.62, 12.83, 10.72, 9.25, 13.00, 9.83 = 10.89

Mean of 3 = 10.84


----------



## Riley (Apr 6, 2012)

*Round 14 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
_AndersB - 14.83_ - Congrats!
_JianhanC - 14.99_ - Congrats!
Skullush - 15.69
samkli - 16.45
AvidCuber - 17.28
jeff081692 - 18.52
Mikel - 19.10

Congrats on beating the Sub-15 Barrier! You may now choose to continue doing the sub 15 race to ensure that you're sub 15, or you can just move on to sub 12. But you don't have to continue on this thread if you don't want to either. 

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 13.98

*Sub 10:*
amostay2004 - 10.84

*Round 15 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*

1. B F' D' R' U2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 F U B F' U R' D' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L R2 F D U' L	
2. L R' B' F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' L D U2 F' D2 R' D' B' F' R2 F L2 B' L' R2 B2 F D R2	
3. L U' L' R' B R2 B2 R' F2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 L U' F D R D2 U2 B F' L D2 B2 L' B' F	
4. F' U L2 U' F L2 U2 F D2 B2 D' U2 R B2 F2 D L2 F' D L' D2 U2 L U' L2 R' B2 L B2 L2	
5. U2 B' L2 R2 U' B2 D B' D2 R D2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L' B' F U' L2 R' F R2 U' L' F2 L' D2 B	
6. F D2 U2 L2 U B' F2 D U' F U' L D2 U' R' D R' F L' D' L2 B2 F R' D2 B2 D' R2 D2 L	
7. U' F D' L' R' U' F L R2 B' F2 U' F2 L' D2 B D L R D R' U2 L' D U' L R B2 F2 L	
8. B2 D2 U2 F2 R B' L F D U2 R2 D2 U2 L' R' U' L U2 L B' U' B F' L2 R' B' F' U B U2	
9. L' D2 F2 R' B2 F' L' D U R' D2 R D' R' B R2 B U' R' U' L U' F' L2 R D' U2 R2 D' R	
10. B D R2 B F2 L U2 R' D' L' U' L F R' D L' R' F2 R B' R2 F' L R2 B2 D' R B' U' L'	
11. L' B2 L' B D' U' F D B2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 L2 R B2 F2 L' R2 B' F' R B' D B' R2 F' D	
12. B' F' U' L B' D2 B2 D U R' B2 F2 L U' B F2 U2 L2 R2 D' U2 B D2 U2 L2 R' U F R' B

*2nd set:*

1. F2 L2 R' B F2 D B' D2 L2 R2 D' B U' F D' B F2 D' B' F2 D' B' D' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 L R	
2. U L' R2 U2 L D B2 U2 B2 L' R' U2 L' B D2 U2 L' R' U' B L' R' U2 B' U L B2 R2 B D'	
3. D2 L R' F' D2 R' D L U2 L' F L2 U R2 D2 B D2 U2 R U' R D F' R' B L2 R' D R2 U	
4. F2 U2 F R' U' L U B' R' F' R' B D2 U F' L2 B' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L D2 U L R' F L2 U	
5. B L R2 D' F U' L2 R' U2 B' D' U R2 F L2 F' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' F L R' D' U2 R' U' R2 B2	
6. B' L' D2 U' R' B2 L R' U R' D L F U' R' U L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F U F' L' F' L2 R' D' U'	
7. F L2 U' B' D U B' D' U' B' F D' U' B' R' D F D2 U' R D U B' R' D2 L U B L B2	
8. F2 D2 U R' B2 F U2 L R' D' B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' L' U' F2 L2 F L R D B' F2 U2 B' L' R'	
9. B' L2 B D R' D2 U R B' F L2 R' B2 R' B' D' U2 R B R2 F D U' B' L B F R2 B R'	
10. U2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R' U F L R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L R D' U B' F' D L' D' U2 F L R'	
11. D' R D' U2 B' F' U' B' F' L2 R D' U' L' F' R B R2 F' R B' L' D U' B' L B D2 B' D	
12. L' D2 U2 F2 L D R' D' U2 F' D2 F L R2 B2 L F2 U2 B L' B D2 L' U' L2 F2 U F D L'

*3rd set:*
1. L2 D2 R2 D U' L2 U' L2 R U' R F2 D U F' D' L D R' U F R2 U2 B D' U' L' R2 F R2	
2. B2 F' D F2 D B U2 B2 D' F R2 D2 R F2 R' D2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L' D' R' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L'	
3. R' D' U2 B2 L D2 B' F2 L2 R2 D' B D L D2 U' L U' R2 U' B' L U2 F2 L R' U F2 L B'	
4. B F2 L' R' D U' B L R' U' F2 L2 D B L' F2 U' B' F L D' F D' F L' F2 L R' B2 F	
5. F' U L2 U2 B' L R D U2 R2 B2 D F' U2 B2 D F' D2 R' D R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B R2 F' D	
6. R' U F U' F L2 D2 F' R' D2 U' L U2 L2 B' R2 D F L' R' D2 U B2 L' D' R2 F2 D L F'	
7. D U2 R2 B F' U2 F R' B2 L2 F2 U F L2 R' F' L' F' D B2 R2 F U' L' R2 D' B' R2 B2 D'	
8. B2 F2 L D' R' B' F D' U2 L R' D' L' R2 U F U' B' D2 U L' R D2 U2 F' D2 L F' R' U2	
9. F' D U2 R B' F2 R U2 B' F' L2 R' U2 L' B L' U2 F2 L2 R2 D B' D L D' R D2 F2 L2 B2	
10. B' F L' R' B D' U' R' D' L' D' L2 B2 D F' U2 F2 R' B' L2 R U B' U2 B2 F D F2 L' U2	
11. U2 B2 F' L' U' B' F U2 L2 R2 F R F D2 F2 L' F2 U' F2 R' B' F' L R' B2 F2 L' B2 L' R	
12. D2 F D2 L2 D2 F D2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B U' B2 L U2 B F2 D' U F' D' L2 B U' F2 D' U2 B'


----------



## Riley (Apr 6, 2012)

Round 15, Riley, Race to sub 12

Average of averages: 13.68, 13.61, 12.57 = 13.29

Individual times:


Spoiler



1st set:
13.80, 11.68, (16.23), 13.17, 14.76, 14.49, 13.96, 13.91, 14.30, 12.30, 14.43, (11.12)
2nd set:
13.27, 14.71, 13.52, 12.39, 14.33, 12.39, 13.62, 13.95, 14.70, 13.21, (15.06), (11.82)
3rd set:
12.92, 13.15, 13.81, 11.08, 12.10, 12.16, 12.53, 12.55, 13.77, (14.61), (10.73), 11.60


----------



## gavnasty (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 15 Race to sub-12

Average 1: 13.83
13.33, 14.51, 14.82, 12.52, 12.76, 14.14, 13.29, (16.50), 12.91, 16.36, (11.98), 13.61

Average 2: 12.87
13.27, 12.31, 12.07, 12.84, 16.75, 11.38, 15.12, (11.31), 13.78, 12.36, (29.99), 12.55

Average 3: 13.01
12.20, 12.67, 13.03, (11.93), 14.08, 12.27, 13.34, 12.00, 12.57, 14.71, (15.39), 13.25

Average of Averages: 13.24


----------



## ottozing (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 15 Race to sub-15

average 1: 14.53


Spoiler



13.16 13.45 *18.11 *15.97 16.96 *13.03* 13.59 16.46 15.07 13.07 14.25 13.29



average 2: 14.73


Spoiler



13.64 15.04 15.14 13.26 16.11 16.31 13.12 15.19 *13.07 *15.38 14.13 *16.49*



average 3: 14.84


Spoiler



13.55 14.37 15.32 *11.49 *14.92 15.17 12.93 15.02 15.50 17.22 *18.94* 14.32


 
average of averages = 14.70

yay sub 15 :3


----------



## Skullush (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 15
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 15.43*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.29
1. 16.43 
2. 14.07 
3. 14.29 
4. 14.52 
5. (13.64) 
6. 16.16 
7. 13.86 
8. 16.20 
9. 16.10 
10. 15.14 
11. (18.58) 
12. 16.08 

Average of 12: 15.78
1. 13.97 
2. 17.36 
3. 17.96 
4. 14.47 
5. 17.54 
6. 15.16 
7. 15.63 
8. (10.94) 
9. 17.00 
10. 13.44 
11. (18.96) 
12. 15.23 

Average of 12: 15.21
1. 15.34 
2. (19.04) 
3. 18.40 
4. 15.50 
5. 14.52 
6. 15.16 
7. 14.58 
8. 16.78 
9. 12.73 
10. 12.74 
11. (11.44) 
12. 16.38


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 15

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: 19.13
20.19, 19.11, 21.41, 17.77, 16.26, 19.95, (23.45), 19.91, 18.65, 19.96, 18.11, (14.14)

2nd avg of 12: 19.60
18.36, 19.74, 21.82, (15.36), 17.35, 22.09, 15.52, (24.32), 21.45, 19.65, 21.56, 18.49

3rd avg of 12: 17.69
(15.17), 17.12, 20.44, (20.49), 17.84, 20.44, 18.37, 15.49, 16.22, 15.67, 17.04, 18.27

Mean: 18.81

Lost a piece to my Zhanchi and too lazy to fix the tension of my Guhong. Should be a lot better next week.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 9, 2012)

average 1 
18.53
17.08
17.51
15.97
20.63
19.99
16.59
15.26
14.86
16.46
17.72
15.63
=17.07

average 2
16.94
20.01
21.10
18.52
19.54
16.20
16.63
19.12
16.61
16.13
14.84
17.34
=17.70

average 3
17.30
16.92
18.94
14.09
18.79
13.64
18.33
20.29
19.16
19.31
18.01
15.45
=17.63

=17.47 (total avg)


----------



## Czery (Apr 9, 2012)

MEAN MEANIE : DNA (do not ask) (21.50)

Avg 1 : 21.30 (σ = 2.81)
(32.83), 19.42, 20.04, 17.36, 23.63, 26.13, 20.67, 19.94, 20.32, 20.08, (16.65), 25.40
In my own defense, I blame my cube for popping every three solves.

Avg 2 : 21.61 (σ = 3.65)
17.03, 23.76, 20.37, 21.32, (35.47), 20.15, 21.34, 15.66, 23.42, (15.46), 25.14, 27.90
I.... suck.

Avg 3 : 21.09 (σ = 2.14)
21.87, 21.60, 18.14, 18.78, 19.31, 21.00, 22.28, 25.57, 22.10, (17.08), (28.35), 20.21
****

It's amazing how destructive not lubing a cube can be.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 10, 2012)

1. 19.99 
2. 18.87 
3. 16.79 
4. 18.27 
5. 18.01 
6. 17.58 
7. 19.10 
8. 16.71 
9. 15.46 
10. 16.03 
11. 16.20 
12. 16.02 
=*17.36*
1. 22.14 
2. 21.53 
3. 17.70 
4. 20.36 
5. 16.62 
6. 16.98 
7. 14.37 
8. 15.27 
9. 18.19 
10. 18.72 
11. 17.95 
12. 19.03 
=*18.24*
1. 16.80 
2. 17.96 
3. 18.12 
4. 18.72 
5. 19.04 
6. 19.02 
7. 18.60 
8. 21.36 
9. 25.95 
10. 17.25 
11. 13.15 
12. 18.82 
=*18.57*
*mean of 3=18.05*


----------



## samkli (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 15

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *16.17*
16.53, 15.24, 15.86, 17.05, 16.19, 16.53, 20.26, 13.17, 15.60, 19.41, 14.12, 15.17

2nd avg of 12: *16.00*
17.49, 14.93, 13.40, 14.77, 17.62, 16.59, 16.98, 13.69, 15.78, 17.10, 23.20, 15.02

3rd avg of 12: *15.89*
17.45, 16.36, 19.27, 14.15, 15.87, 16.08, 16.68, 14.77, 13.12, 16.90, 13.47, 17.13

Mean: *16.02*


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 15, Ninja Storm, Race to sub-15

Average of averages: 16.28, 15.43, 15.83 = 15.85

Individual times:


Spoiler



1st set:
(10.45), 17.98+, 14.70, (19.22), 19.00, 16.40, 15.65, 18.94, 11.20, 14.89, 17.26, 16.76
2nd set:
12.75, 16.31, 17.29, 16.72, 15.67, (19.31), 14.54, 12.87, 14.60, 15.62, (12.58), 17.96
3rd set:
15.42, (12.66), 19.08+, 13.26, 16.34, 16.29, 13.01, 14.40, 19.12, 16.89, (19.20), 14.46


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 15, goal: sub 12

First average: 16.08, 12.34, 14.34, 15.04, 16.67, 23.22, 13.03, 15.50, 12.89, 13.65, 15.72, 15.33 = 14.82

Second average: 16.36, 14.21, 14.88, 16.16, 18.84, 12.03, 14.94, 17.44, 13.67, 13.05, 18.93, 15.16 = 15.47

Third average: 12.24, 14.56, 18.19, 12.94, 12.41, 13.86, 14.37, 15.62, 12.96, 15.20, 14.58, 13.57 = 14.00

Average of averages: 14.76

Long way to go lol.


----------



## Riley (Apr 13, 2012)

*Round 15 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
ottozing - 14.70 - Congrats!
Skullush - 15.43
Ninja Storm - 15.85
samkli - 16.02
IMSLOW1097 - 17.47
Thunderbolt - 18.05
jeff081692 - 18.81
Czery - 21.05

*Sub 12:*
gavnasty - 13.24
Riley - 13.29
JianhanC - 14.76

*Sub 10:*
None

*Round 16 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*

1. D R B2 D' R D' R D' U' B2 F' U B' D' U' R F R2 B2 D' U' R2 U2 R' F' D2 U2 B F' U'	
2. D U' R F2 L' R2 U' F' R2 D' U B2 F' D2 U2 L2 D U2 F' R D2 U2 B' L2 R' D2 R D' F2 D	
3. B F' L R D2 U' F D B F L2 F U' B F2 U F2 R' B2 L2 B' F2 D2 U B' F2 L' D' L' R	
4. B R2 U' B' R2 D2 L2 R D U' L2 B D L2 D2 L2 R' D2 L R2 F2 D F' U R' D R D2 U' F	
5. L D B2 D2 U' B L2 D' U B' L B' R D B' F2 U2 L' R B' U' R D U2 B2 L' D F R U2	
6. B2 U' L' D U2 R' D2 U B' D2 R' U' B R2 D' U R2 D B2 D' B' R' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 R D' R'	
7. D' U L2 R' B' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B' F' L2 R F D U2 L U2 B' R D U F2 R2 D2 U B'	
8. D' U' L2 F' L2 B' L B' D2 B2 F D' B2 L2 R2 B' F' L B U' F2 U L U2 R' F2 L' R2 D' U	
9. R D2 B' D' L' B F D' U' F2 D U2 R U' L' F2 L D R F2 U L' B' R D B D U2 F' R2	
10. U' B2 L2 R2 U' B' D2 U' F R' B' F2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R D B D2 U2 B' D2 L D F2 R U L2	
11. L' U' F' U R B2 F' L D2 R D2 B2 L2 B R' B2 F L' D' U' F2 L' D F2 L2 R B' F2 R F'	
12. D B' D R2 D U2 L R2 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 D2 B U' L2 F U2 F U' L' F D2 L2 D L' D' F' R'	

*2nd set:*

1. U' B U B D R2 U L2 R U2 F L2 R F2 R' D U L D L R D' U R U' R' F2 R' D2 U'	
2. D2 B' R2 U2 L' R U2 R2 D B U' R2 F' U B F D' U' B D' U F2 L2 B2 L R F D' U2 L'	
3. D' B F2 R2 B L' D2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 L' R2 D R2 B2 F L2 U L' B' F L R F D2 L' F U	
4. D U2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F' R' D' F2 L2 U2 B R' F' R D U' F' D' L2	
5. L R' U' R D' B' L R' U F2 L' F' D2 B' R2 B' F' R D L' U' R2 B U R U2 B L R2 U2	
6. R2 B2 R U' B' R B F2 U R2 D' U L B' F' D2 L2 B F L' R B F' D L U B' R2 F' L	
7. R' U L' F2 D F2 U' F2 L' B' F L D' R2 U' L U' L R' U' R' B F' D2 L2 R F2 R2 B' R2	
8. L2 D' F' U B' R B' D' U2 L2 U' B U' F2 L R2 F' R F' R F2 R' D B F2 R D' R2 F' U2	
9. D2 B' F U R2 B2 F' L R U' F2 R' B' D' U B' R' F' L U' R' U' R2 F' U L F2 D R B	
10. U F' D U' L' R' D' F2 L U2 L2 R' F L2 R' F' D R D2 U2 B' U F2 D' R' D U B' F2 D2	
11. U' F' L' D U B' D L' R2 F' D' B2 L R B F R' F' L D' B L R2 D U2 L' B L' D B2	
12. L2 B2 L' F2 U' F' L D2 R D2 R F' L2 D' R' B2 F D2 B' L U' B2 D B' L R U' L2 R F	

*3rd set:*

U2 L' R B2 D' U2 R' B D2 B' U' R' B R' D B' L' R U R D F2 L' D' R B' D L2 B R'	
2. D2 L F2 L R' D U B2 L2 U L' D2 L R F' R U2 L2 F' R B' L2 R' U' L2 U2 R D2 U2 F2	
3. B2 L R' U' B R2 F' D B2 D R D' B F' L2 R' B2 U L B F D2 U' L F2 L B' R F L2	
4. U R F' L2 R F U B2 F L' B' R' B' L' D L D2 U' L2 R B' U F' D B' U R2 D2 B2 R2	
5. F2 U2 F' U' F D2 B F' L2 D U R2 U2 L B' F' L R2 D B' D2 F D' L2 R F2 D' F2 R2 B2	
6. D2 F D2 B' D2 B U2 B L2 F D2 B2 L R' B2 D2 B L2 D2 U R U B' F U' L' D U F D2	
7. L2 R2 D2 L' R' B R D' R' B2 F' R' B R' D2 U' L' B D R F2 L D2 U' B2 D' L' B L' F2	
8. D L' D L2 B L D' F U2 B2 D' R' B2 F R B' D L2 D U' L' B2 D U' F2 L R' D2 F2 L2	
9. B2 L2 D' B' F' D2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B' U' R2 D U F' D' U L2 F' U2 L' U2 B F2 U' B2	
10. D' B2 L R2 D R2 B R' D' B R B2 F' L F2 D2 U' B F L2 F' R2 D2 F D U B' L2 F R	
11. B2 L D' B U' R D F2 L U2 F U2 B' D' U' L2 R2 U B' U2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F D2 L U' L2	
12. L' F2 L F' D2 B F U' L' R U2 L D2 R D U L U B' L2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 L B2 U2 F D



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Apr 13, 2012)

Riley, Round 16, Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 13.87, 13.85, 14.34 = 14.02
1st average: 13.22, 15.12, 13.51, 15.12, 14.14, (11.16), 13.25, 12.94, (15.77), 14.51, 12.40, 14.45
2nd average: 12.85, 14.48, 11.94, 14.05, (15.83), 12.57, 14.77, 15.68, 15.45, 14.74, (10.12), 12.00
3rd average: 14.25, 14.65, (10.46), 14.51, 14.30, 14.59, 12.61, 17.05, (17.15), 12.96, 14.37, 14.15
Comments: Good singles, but too many sup 14's. Much worse than last week.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 13, 2012)

ottozing, Round 16, Race to sub 15
1st average: 16.27, 17.67, 15.68, 16.06, 13.26, 15.64, 18.60, 16.11, 18.29, 16.64, 14.35, 16.77 = 16.35 (terrible start ftl)
2nd average: 15.09, 16.30, 16.89+, 20.90, 13.53, 17.98, 15.43, 13.62, 13.54, 13.78, 12.85, 13.42 = 14.96 (meh)
3rd average: 15.04, 15.63, 20.50, 13.00, 17.11, 15.64, 16.15, 13.62, 13.16, 13.17, 13.59, 13.36 = 14.65 (the 5 13s at the end were nice )

average of averages = 15.32 ='(


----------



## onlyleftname (Apr 14, 2012)

Sub-15

1st Average: 
16.25, 14.56, 14.02, 14.08, 11.38, 14.44, 14.21 (12.21+2), 16.78, 12.59, 12.15 (10.15+2), 14.66, 15.96 
Average: 14.26 

2nd average:
14.81, 18.19 (16.19+2), 13.55, 13.77, 13.58, 15.58, 13.92, 15.41, 19.28, 13.47, 14.19, 10.27
Average: 14.66

3rd average:
11.96, 16.03, 13.00, 16.36, 15.21, 15.02, 16.03, 10.30, 17.61, 14.71, 10.50, 14.46
Average: 14.26

Total Average: 14.393

Goal Accomplished?


----------



## samkli (Apr 14, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> 1st Average:
> 16.25, 14.56, 14.02, 14.08, 11.38, 14.44, 14.21 (12.21+2), 16.78, 12.59, 12.15 (10.15+2), 14.66
> Average: 12.92 (holy crap)



That is only 11 solves and I´m pretty sure that the average isn't 12.92


----------



## onlyleftname (Apr 14, 2012)

samkli said:


> That is only 11 solves and I´m pretty sure that the average isn't 12.92


 
Forgot to put in the last time, and when I calculated the average I divided by 12 instead of 11, so the average got reduced .

Thanks, I changed it.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 16
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 15.17*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.85
1. 13.10 
2. 12.86 
3. 15.30 
4. 14.01 
5. 14.70 
6. 13.95 
7. 17.18 
8. 17.95 
9. 16.82 
10. (12.32) 
11. (19.23) 
12. 12.60 

Average of 12: 14.76
1. 14.86 
2. (18.31) 
3. 13.50 
4. 17.51 
5. 14.93 
6. 13.21 
7. 13.75 
8. (12.62) 
9. 13.49 
10. 17.75 
11. 13.70 
12. 14.89 

Average of 12: 15.89
1. 15.45 
2. 17.10 
3. 16.57 
4. (19.03) 
5. 16.36 
6. (12.04) 
7. 14.58 
8. 14.25 
9. 18.64 
10. 15.76 
11. 13.93 
12. 16.26


Two of the averages were sub-15...


----------



## 95Rifles (Apr 14, 2012)

Didn't save the individual times from the 1st two averages...

Goal: sub15

17.836
18.391
18.165
Average of averages: 18.131


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 14, 2012)

Sub-15

1. 19.42, 16.75, 18.89, 25.07, 19.27, 16.21, 18.14, 16.40, 19.69, 17.33, 14.98, 20.31 = *18.24*

2. 18.81, 14.12, 17.66, 18.33, 17.54, 18.91, 15.16, 18.78, 20.16, 16.40, 14.41, 15.15+ = *17.12*

3. 19.63, 18.83, 22.04, 18.78, 21.76, 17.38, 16.71, 19.11, 15.14+, 16.29, 19.56, 20.36 = *18.84*

*Mean of the averages:* 18.07


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 14, 2012)

average 1=16.36
18.08
23.44
17.37
15.45
13.83
15.81
16.46
19.53
14.73
17.81
14.52
13.88

average 2=16.92
16.31
16.35
17.66
13.26
16.01
14.60
10.26 DNF
19.10
18.47
16.72
18.15
15.87

average 3=17.16
14.23
17.79
14.93
15.87
14.43
18.21
17.22
17.81
17.79
18.81
21.75
18.73

TOTAL AVG=16.81

not bad, but still felt REALLY slow.


----------



## rubiksczar (Apr 14, 2012)

*Average 1: 18.06*
1:	16.51
2:	17.47
3:	17.00
4:	16.79
5:	17.43
6:	(15.54)
7:	(33.99) [don't ask]
8:	20.91
9:	19.38
10:	17.09
11:	20.12
12:	17.87

*Average 2: 18.49*
1:	(22.85)
2:	19.51
3:	20.38
4:	16.92
5:	20.42
6:	16.18
7:	19.48
8:	20.14
9:	14.61
10:	18.51
11:	18.78
12:	(13.12)

*Average 3: 19.73*
1:	23.82
2:	(16.57)
3:	19.24
4:	17.91
5:	17.83
6:	18.92
7:	24.00
8:	20.90
9:	20.05
10:	17.43
11:	(28.86)
12:	17.18

*TOTAL AVERAGE: 18.76*


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 15, 2012)

Round 16

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: 18.19
18.18, 17.61, 17.11, 19.57, (23.19), 18.25, 19.13, (16.64), 18.99, 18.08, 18.06, 16.92

2nd avg of 12: 18.82
17.01, 19.31, 17.31, 18.49, 18.37, 20.31, 19.90, (21.30), 18.84, 19.91, 18.70, (14.02)

3rd avg of 12: 17.35
16.02, 17.81, 16.51, 19.50, 14.57, 15.33, 20.52, (23.85), 15.79, (14.18), 19.37, 18.11 

Mean: 18.12


----------



## Czery (Apr 15, 2012)

ROUND 16 (only?)
================
MEAN MEAN = 19.03

Avg1 ~ 18.17 (σ = 2.30)
18.96, 16.55, 15.45, 21.90, 21.93, (24.85), (15.30), 18.79, 18.28, 17.52, 15.97, 16.31

I _will _get sub 15 solve... someday.

Avg2 ~ 20.09 (σ = 2.83)
18.05, 20.18, (26.49), 18.59, 15.79, 21.78, 24.79, 22.16, 23.30, 17.75, 18.54, (13.72)

In the middle of my session, I came upon... a G perm. After carelessly executing my g perm i throw the cube onto the keyboard. It misses. I saw at once that my timer didn't stop, and my cube was still one g perm from finish. Turns it, i executed the g perm so sloppily that i undid the moves. :facepalm:

Avg 3 ~ 18.99 (σ = 2.67)
14.74, 17.40, 23.36, 16.31, 19.95, (12.79), 17.00, 22.20, 19.23, 20.32, (32.74), 19.34

It started out so nicely...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 16

Average 1: 15.04
17.43, 14.07, 16.63, 14.99, 14.44, (19.38), 16.51, 14.24, 14.82, 14.33, (11.20), 12.89

Average 2: 16.45
14.79, 14.18, 15.75, (21.87), 19.16, 19.46, 19.05, 15.59, 15.77, 13.38, 17.36, (11.69)

Average 3: 15.73
15.07, 15.75, 18.29, 17.92, 14.29, 13.90, 15.32, (13.71), 15.60, 16.09, (21.69), 15.11

Average of Averages: 15.75


----------



## samkli (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 16

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: *15.34*
12.25, 17.50, 19.26, 14.55, 14.62, 15.77, 14.29, 15.43, 18.21, 14.95, 14.78, 13.27

2nd avg of 12: *15.98*
14.01, 13.91, 19.37, 15.08, 16.33, 16.55, 24.45, 13.32, 16.39, 14.59, 16.84, 16.77

3rd avg of 12: *15.79*
14.66, 18.44, 14.76, 18.33, 15.05, 15.90, 13.35, 16.64, 12.02, 16.87, 17.34, 14.96

Mean: *15.70*

Good round!


----------



## Riley (Apr 20, 2012)

*Round 16 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
onlyleftname - 14.39 - Congrats!
Skullush - 15.17
ottozing - 15.32
samkli - 15.70
Ninja Storm - 15.75
IMSLOW1097 - 16.81
Ickenicke - 18.07
jeff081692 - 18.12
95Rifles - 18.13
rubiksczar - 18.76
Czery - 19.03

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 14.02

*Sub 10:*
None
*Round 17 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. D' L' R2 B' F U F D2 U2 L D2 U2 L2 R' F R' F L2 D L2 R'	
2. D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R B' F D' L' R' F L R B2 F2 U' L D2 B' R'	
3. D2 U2 B2 D' L U2 R B2 D' F' D2 U2 R' B' R B' F D2 L' U2 L	
4. U' R D' U' L2 U B2 R2 D' L' R2 B' F' R B' R' U' L2 R' D U'	
5. D' U2 F D' B' F2 R B L2 R U' R2 U' B2 R F' R' F' R' D F	
6. F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 F R' F' R' B F2 R' B U' R2 U' B'	
7. D' B2 F' D R2 U2 F R B' U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 F' U B D2 L' U'	
8. U B L' B2 F' L U' F2 R2 B' R D' B F D' F' L D2 B2 D' R'	
9. B2 L U2 F L B D' U' F L2 B' F' L2 F2 U2 R D U' L B L2	
10. F' D B2 D2 L D' F D' R U B2 D' R2 B R2 B' U F2 D' F2 L'	
11. F U L2 B' F U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D L B2 F' R B' D'	
12. F' D2 U F2 L2 D' L' F U2 R2 D U2 R' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D U B2
*2nd set:*
1. D2 B2 L2 F' D2 B2 D B2 F D2 F R U F2 D' U' R' U' L' B' D2	
2. B2 D2 F' U2 F U2 B U' B F2 L F' U' L2 F' R2 U B' R B2 F'	
3. R' F2 D2 R B R' D' U B2 F' D2 B F2 D2 U' L F2 D U R' U'	
4. L D U2 L' B' L2 F2 D2 L R2 D F2 D' F2 L' B2 D R' U L R2	
5. R' D U2 L' B' L B D' L' U2 L U L' F' L' R' B D2 B L' B	
6. U2 L' R2 U2 F2 U R' D F2 D R D' F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 U L' B	
7. F2 D2 U2 R' U' B2 U2 R' D2 U' B' L R' B L2 B F D R F2 D	
8. L' F2 L2 R D' U R' B' L R D2 B2 F' U' R B2 F U2 L2 F' U	
9. R2 U L2 R' U2 L' D' B R2 D2 L D2 B' F L B' F' L2 R2 D' U	
10. U2 B U B' L' F D' R2 B' D' R F D' L D' F' L2 D F2 L' R	
11. F2 L2 R2 B2 F L R F R2 F2 D F2 L' F' L2 B' D2 L D' U2 B2	
12. D' U' R F' L D2 U' B2 L' B' D2 U F' U2 B2 U' L' F' D2 L F
*3rd set:*
1. U2 F L2 F' D' F2 L' B' R' U2 L2 R U2 L' B' F' D' U F' U2 F'	
2. B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 B R F' L2 D' B2 R' B' U2 L B' D'	
3. B2 F2 U2 R F L2 R B F' R2 B L' F D R D2 F' U B' F2 D'	
4. U F U' B F' R D2 B' F L' U L2 R' F' R' D' U' R' U2 R D2	
5. D B2 R' D2 U B2 R' B F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 U B R2 B2 F'	
6. B F R' B R2 F' L D' B' U2 B2 F2 D' L U L2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2	
7. F D2 R2 F D R2 U' R B' F2 R D' R' F2 L B D' L' D U2 F'	
8. D B2 D' F' R2 D U B2 D2 B L2 R' F' R2 B' R2 U2 L' R' F R2	
9. D' U2 B' D2 B' L B2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L R2 B F D' L' B F2	
10. F' U B2 L2 B' L2 R B D U' B' R2 F' R D2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' L	
11. B D2 B' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' D' U2 B F2 L U' F D B' L2	
12. D2 R U' L U R' B F2 R D' U L' U2 L2 R2 D R' B' F2 U R2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Apr 20, 2012)

Round 17, Riley, Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 13.57

First average: 13.36
(10.44), 13.27, 13.58, 13.52, 13.54, (16.02), 11.71, 15.03, 14.71, 14.09, 11.90, 12.29
Second average: 14.02
13.50, (12.03), 14.48, (17.29), 14.57, 14.94, 15.43, 15.40, 13.16, 12.59, 13.25, 12.83
Third average: 13.34
(16.16), 14.56, 12.70, 16.04, 14.08, 12.89, 12.31, 13.39, (10.18), 11.76, 13.09, 12.61
Third average:


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 20, 2012)

Round 17, Race to sub 12

First average: 14.62, 15.07, 17.83, 16.72, 15.93, 15.41, 12.22, 15.76, 15.32, 13.62, 16.91, 13.81 = 15.32

Second average: 13.38, 16.24, 20.55, 14.38, 11.96, 13.99, 15.17, 17.47, 13.88, 13.15, 13.08, 12.69 = 14.34

Third average: 15.08, 14.78, 14.46, 11.98, 13.59, 15.70, 14.59, 15.93, 13.41, 15.97, 13.85, 14.77 = 14.62

Average of averages: 14.76

Awful. Had nothing but V perms for a period of time haha.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2012)

Le round 17, Racing to sub 15



Spoiler: First average



12.44, 15.04, 17.66, 19.25, 13.88, 11.83, DNF(14.11), 13.44, 13.91, 14.11, 15.17, 13.15





Spoiler: First average stats



number of times: 11/12
best time: 11.83
worst time: 19.25

current avg5: 13.82 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 13.74 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 14.81 (σ = 2.01)
best avg12: 14.81 (σ = 2.01)





Spoiler: Second average



13.65, 11.90, 16.12, 12.45, 12.66, 14.22, 15.52, 13.49, 11.81, 14.19, 14.39, 15.65





Spoiler: Second average stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.81
worst time: 16.12

current avg5: 14.02 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 12.92 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 13.81 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 13.81 (σ = 1.18)





Spoiler: Third average



15.62, 12.74, 15.83, 13.23, 14.58, 12.89, 14.38, 13.22, 11.73, 15.73, 18.88, 13.76





Spoiler: Third average stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.73
worst time: 18.88

current avg5: 14.24 (σ = 1.08)
best avg5: 13.50 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 14.20 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 14.20 (σ = 1.15)



Average of averages = 14.27

im quite happy about the sub 14 ao12 and the sub 13 ao5 in the second average. also, in the first average, after the first 11 solves my average was 14.99 so i was quite nervous about getting a sub 15 :3


----------



## Skullush (Apr 20, 2012)

Round 17
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 15.73*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.00
1. 16.69 
2. 14.72 
3. 14.01 
4. 13.98 
5. 16.11 
6. (11.96) 
7. 18.28 
8. (19.40) 
9. 16.45 
10. 14.97 
11. 16.46 
12. 18.32


Lol, Lubix Zhanchi with Rubik's stickers


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 20, 2012)

TOTAL AVG=17.03

First avg: 17.20
17.21
19.79
15.84
16.00
17.90
19.00
22.10
14.73
15.82
16.44
16.72
17.27

Second avg: 17.00
22.02
16.36
20.32
14.79
15.14
18.85
16.70
14.99
14.63
21.07
16.37
15.39

Third avg: 16.90
14.58
18.27
17.20
17.97
15.57
18.43
17.88
15.34
17.50
15.36
17.61
16.27


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

Round 17

Average: 15.20

15.21, 15.51, (17.45), 14.68, 15.73, 16.05, 15.16, 14.43, (13.82), 15.01, 14.90, 15.34

Average: 14.62

15.48, (10.94), (17.82), 13.70, 15.92, 14.99, 12.56, 14.90, 12.53, 17.25, 14.93, 13.91

Average: 15.89

16.24, (17.85), (12.74), 15.85, 16.98, 13.92, 15.96, 16.98, 14.85, 13.12, 17.52, 17.47

Average of Average: 15.24


----------



## Sillas (Apr 21, 2012)

*Round 17*

First Average: 18.40

17.89, 15.98, 16.29, 19.12, 21.32, 18.73, (13.82), 20.77, (21.49), 19.44, 17.08, 17.38

Second Average: 18.72

16.64, 19.52, 20.85, 19.12, 22.36, (25.81), 18.77, 21.46, (14.54), 17.91, 15.86, 14.75

Third Average: 18.17

18.75, (15.54), (22.15), 16.55, 17.29, 20.28, 16.16, 16.99, 18.73, 19.01, 18.71, 19.21

_Mean: 18.51_


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 17

Race to sub 15

1st avg of 12: 18.13
16.18, 18.87, 18.59, 17.74, 20.35, 18.66, (22.53), 19.58, (15.19), 16.67, 15.35, 19.30

2nd avg of 12: 18.51
18.28, 16.34, 16.65, 17.75, (23.37), 21.84, 18.76, (15.44), 19.60, 22.44, 17.62, 15.81

3rd avg of 12: 17.39

(15.11), 17.67, 16.98, (19.41), 18.01, 17.66, 17.18, 18.94, 17.59, 16.23, 17.15, 16.55

Mean: 18.01


----------



## Riley (Apr 27, 2012)

*Round 17 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
ottozing - 14.27 - Congrats!
Ninja Storm - 15.24
Skullush - 15.73
IMSLOW1097 - 17.03
jeff081692 - 18.01
Sillas - 18.51
*Sub 12:*
Riley - 13.57
JianhanC - 14.76
*Sub 10:*

*Round 18 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. D' L2 R' D2 U L2 U' L' R' D2 F2 U R B' R2 D' B' L F2 R2 D L' F2 D2 L'	
2. U2 B F2 D' R2 D U L' D' B2 F L' R D2 L D' R F2 L' R2 F2 D' F U' L'	
3. L D L2 D2 U R F' U' L2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 F D' F D' B U2 F L2 R U' F'	
4. B2 R B R' U2 B2 U' L2 U B F' L2 F2 D B D U2 L D L R' D2 F D L2	
5. R B2 F2 U2 R B2 F D B' U' R D' U2 F R F' L2 R2 B L B' D U' B2 U'	
6. R' D' L U2 F' L' R2 D' F' U B2 L2 R F2 D L R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L R B'	
7. U2 R' B2 L D2 L2 F D' B F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 U L U' L R F U' B' R2	
8. R' D2 R B D' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B F' L' R D L D' B R' U B2 L2 D L2	
9. B U B' F2 L2 U2 L R' B' R' D F' L B L' D' U F' D2 U F' D' F L' U2	
10. D B2 L2 D2 U B F L2 R' D2 F' L F D' L U2 B2 L R2 D' U2 B D L' U2	
11. U2 L D' R F D2 U2 L' R' D' B R' B L' R2 B2 U' B' D2 U2 L2 R' F2 L R	
12. L' D' B' F2 U' F' D' L R' B2 U' L2 B' F' R D2 R' D2 U L' B' R2 U B2 R
*2nd set:*
1. B2 L B U B' R' B2 L' R' D' U2 F2 L B F R' B D2 F U2 F D' B2 U' B'	
2. B D2 U2 L' B' F' D B' F2 L2 B' U' L' R' F' R' D' R' D U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2	
3. B' F U' F' L' R2 D F' L2 B U' B2 F L' B' U' R' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 L R' F	
4. R' B U2 R2 B F2 U2 F R2 B2 F' L2 U' B2 D' B' F2 U' L' D' F' L D2 R2 B	
5. L' F R2 B' D2 L2 D' R D' F2 L R2 D2 F L R D2 L' D' B2 L2 R2 B' F' U'	
6. L U2 B' F2 L' R2 B F2 R2 B U F' D' B L B F D L2 D B F R' U B	
7. D2 F2 L' R B2 F' L' D2 B' L2 B2 F D' F' L2 D' L' B' F R2 F' D U2 F' R	
8. B2 D' B' D2 U2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 B F' L2 R2 F2 D R F2 R D U2 F2 L' U' F'	
9. L B2 F2 D' B2 F' D R' B2 F2 D2 F L2 R' U2 B2 D' U B' F R' B' R D' F'	
10. U2 R2 U2 B F D' F2 L' R2 U' L2 F L' F R D F R2 U B' U B2 F' D2 R'	
11. U' L U' R2 F2 D2 F R2 D' U2 R' D2 U L R F2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 B R B2 R'	
12. D2 R2 D2 L2 D F L2 R' D B R' D U' F2 D2 R2 D2 L R' U R B2 D L F
*3rd set:*
1. R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R D U' R' U R B D2 B' R B' R' B R2 B2 L2 R' F' U2 B2	
2. R' U R B2 F U B' L D B F2 L' U' B' F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 R' U' R' B2 U2	
3. R D2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' F U L R B U' B' D2 B' D' U L' R2 D U' L2 R2 B	
4. L' R B2 F D B D' L2 R U2 L F2 U2 F' L' B D' R' B R' D2 U L R' D	
5. B2 L D L' D' F' R' U F2 R F2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F D R' F U2	
6. D' B U2 F' R2 U' L2 R F D2 U R' F2 D' F D2 U' B L D' L2 R' B2 L2 F2	
7. D B2 F2 L2 B L' R B D R2 D' B2 D' U R2 U' B2 U' F' U' B2 R' U2 R' B	
8. L2 U' L B D B L R' D' L' R D B F2 U' L' R' D U2 F R2 F' U' L' B2	
9. U2 L D' B' F L' R U L2 U R' U2 L2 D R D U B F' D' B L' B2 F' R2	
10. R2 B R2 B L R D2 F2 R' B' F' R' D' L' F' U' B L' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F	
11. L2 R' B D2 B2 F2 R2 D' U L2 B' D2 U B' F L2 F L R F U' B D2 R2 D'	
12. R' D2 U2 R' F D2 L' B F' L U L2 F U2 L D B F L' D' U2 L U' R2 U'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 18, Riley, Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 13.84

Average 1: 13.92
12.35, (11.45), 13.41, (16.89), 16.21, 11.47, 13.95, 16.57, 14.08, 13.29, 14.67, 13.17
Average 2: 13.60
13.07, 13.05, (16.34), 12.28, (11.76), 12.84, 13.57, 13.41, 13.42, 14.92, 14.49, 14.90
Average 3: 13.99
14.20, 13.14, 13.17, 15.27, (10.41), 14.40, 14.14, 13.79, (17.98), 15.05, 13.89, 12.84


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 18, Race to sub 12

1st average: 12.68, 18.13, 15.02, 12.44, 14.55, 18.00, 16.72, 14.47, 13.53, 12.52, 14.99, 14.59 = 14.71

2nd average: 11.12, 14.33, 13.02, 18.23, 14.59, 12.67, 11.74, 17.07, 12.99, 14.36, 12.47, 15.55 = 13.88

3rd average: 16.76, 11.34, 11.45, 15.25, 14.13, 17.09, 15.09, 13.03, 12.25, 13.17, 18.61, 16.77 = 14.50

Average of averages: 14.36


----------



## Skullush (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 18
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 15.50*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.29
1. 15.24 
2. 16.70 
3. 13.57 
4. 16.59 
5. 15.09 
6. 15.70 
7. (19.35) 
8. (11.71) 
9. 13.87 
10. 15.11 
11. 16.96 
12. 14.08 

Average of 12: 15.68
1. 14.43 
2. 15.62 
3. 14.22 
4. 16.13 
5. 16.60 
6. (13.32) 
7. (18.30) 
8. 14.19 
9. 17.24 
10. 17.12 
11. 15.61 
12. 15.59 

Average of 12: 15.52
1. 14.41 
2. 14.71 
3. 14.21 
4. (12.81) 
5. 15.28 
6. 17.70 
7. (19.10) 
8. 17.31 
9. 13.66 
10. 16.55 
11. 15.60 
12. 15.78



Bad, inaccurate turning throughout. Sub-15 seems so possible


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 1, 2012)

Avg 1: 16.39
10.97 woo!
18.68
15.07
16.02
13.72
18.29
17.20
18.25
16.01
17.87
14.50
17.01

Avg 2: 16.09
16.31
14.13
18.18
15.04
12.43
18.26
14.21
14.62
17.25
16.96
21.05
15.91

avg 3: 16.48
17.17
15.84
16.69
12.39
20.62
15.36
21.39
15.24
17.60
17.05
13.87
15.84

AVERAGE: 16.32


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 1, 2012)

Round 18, Sub-15

Average 1: 15.05

14.79, 16.25, 13.16, 13.98, 17.99, 14.14, 14.46, 17.26, 15.41, (21.40), (12.49), 13.03

Average 2: 15.27

13.11, (18.48), (10.88), 13.65, 16.00, 16.44, 16.89, 14.40, 17.39, 14.44, 14.67, 15.70

Average 3: 15.08

13.57, 16.44, 17.44, 14.11, 12.71, 16.20, 16.04, 14.64, 13.65, (20.88), 16.00, (11.71)

Average of Averages: 15.13


----------



## Czery (May 3, 2012)

MEAN AVERAGE: 1865
================================================

Avg.1 
17.61, 17.13, (29.84), (15.71), 19.60, 16.68, 20.01, 18.03, 17.36, 16.66, 19.22, 18.43 = *18.07 *(σ = 1.21)
Nothing good

Avg.2 
(14.12), 20.56, 18.65, 22.92, 17.87, 22.24, 24.43, 24.30, 16.18, 19.29, (26.90), 17.31 = *20.38* (σ = 2.97)
good singe. bad average.

Avg.3 
16.21, 17.01, 18.35, 17.33, 15.99, 19.50, 18.89, (15.58), 17.72, (21.16), 16.49 = *17.50* (σ = 1.22)
Good locks ahead.


----------



## Riley (May 4, 2012)

*Round 18 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Ninja Storm - 15.13
Skullush 15.50
IMSLOW1097 - 16.32
Czery - 18.65
*Sub 12:*
Riley - 13.84
JianhanC - 14.36
*Sub 10:*
None... yet
*Round 19 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. B R2 U' R B L U' F2 R' B L2 U R' D U' B' R U' B' F2 L F L R2 B	
2. B2 U B F' L F' L' F D2 U B' L' F2 R2 D R' D2 U F' L' U F2 L R' D	
3. B2 F2 R2 U L R2 U' F D' B' L F2 L U' R B' R U2 L B F2 L' D2 U' B'	
4. U' L2 F2 L' R U' L R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' U2 B' D U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' R	
5. B' D' B' R D' L' R' U' B' F U B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' R F' L2 R U2 R' D2	
6. R' B2 L U F2 R D2 U' R2 D' L' D2 U' B2 D F2 D F' L B' F R U' B' F2	
7. B' L2 D2 U2 B' F D2 U F2 L' R U B' L' U' R2 D' U' B2 U B2 L2 U B2 U	
8. L2 R B L R' F' D' F D' B2 L R F' U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R D' R2 D'	
9. D' B' U' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 B D U2 B U2 B L' D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L D U	
10. F R D' L F U' B' F U' R' D2 B2 L' D' U' B2 D2 U L R2 B L' U2 B F'	
11. B' F2 R2 F' R2 U L2 U' B F' U R' U2 B2 F' D' B2 D F2 U R2 B' U' B2 D'	
12. B F' L' B' R' B2 L D U2 L' R' B2 D R B D' U L' B D2 U' F R F2 D'	

*2nd set:*
1. D U L U B2 F2 U B R2 U2 B L2 D' B F D' B' U R B2 L F' D F2 L2	
2. U2 F' L2 R2 B' D' L F R B U2 B L' R' U L' B2 D' R U' L2 B2 L R F	
3. F' L F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F D' B R' U F L' F' L' D' F' R' U2 R' D2 U' F2 U2	
4. L D' U' R' U' L R D2 R2 F L' U2 L' B F' D' U2 R' D U' B F2 L U R	
5. D B L U2 L' B' U F2 D' U' B' U F' U2 B2 F' L2 D2 U R F' R B' F R2	
6. U2 L2 U2 L D U' R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' L' U' B F' D B' U' B' L B' F D' F'	
7. B F' L' D' U B2 L' F L R B' U2 F U L' D' L2 B2 D2 B F R D' L B'	
8. B' F' D2 R U2 R D' B2 D B' D2 U' L' B D' F2 D L2 R2 U F2 L R2 U L'	
9. L D' F' L' R' B2 F' D2 F' D B2 R' B2 D B2 F2 U L2 R D' B' D' F U B2	
10. D2 U' B L2 U' F U' L' U' L B' U2 L2 R2 D L' U' L' B R U' L2 D' F D	
11. B F L2 D U L2 B' L F2 U R' U F2 D' R2 U2 L B R2 D U2 F D2 L F'	
12. B R' B F2 L2 B' F R2 D' F' D2 F2 L2 B D2 R' B' F' R2 B' R B F L' R

*3rd set:*
1. U F2 R' U L2 D' F' D R2 B' L' R' D' L R' D2 U2 L' D B' D B2 D' U F'	
2. R' B F' R2 D F U2 B' U2 R F' L2 R B2 R' U R2 U R2 B2 R D2 B' F' D2	
3. R2 U2 F L' D L F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B F2 D R D' F D' U' F' U R	
4. D' U' B L R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' F' D L D2 B2 F L F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F L' R	
5. D2 L2 B' F L D' L2 U2 F' D' B' U L2 F' D' R2 B2 D2 B' F' R' D' U F2 L	
6. B2 D B' R' U' B2 R2 U' F' L' R' D2 U2 F' L' R2 B2 R F' U L B2 F R2 F'	
7. D R B F' R U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 B' L D' F2 L R' D2 B' U B D2 R U' F	
8. R' F2 U L' U F D' U F2 R2 U' L R B F L2 R' B' R U2 R' B F' L' R2	
9. U2 L R D L B R2 F' L' U2 B L' U2 B2 D' B' D B2 U F2 R2 F D U2 F2	
10. D' L D' R2 D L R' B2 U2 B F L' D2 L' R2 U' B2 L' U L F L2 U2 L' R	
11. R2 B F U F2 D L2 D R D B2 R2 B R U' L2 U2 R2 B U F' L U R' D	
12. B L' R B' F2 L R' D2 B L B F R' B U2 B2 D' R D' L' F' L2 D U L2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (May 4, 2012)

Riley, Round 19, Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 13.92

First average: 13.51
13.82, 14.05, 14.93, 12.91, 14.66, 11.89, 12.43, (10.97), 13.69, 14.45, (15.76), 12.29
Second average: 13.96
13.37, (16.95), 16.69, 12.99, 13.52, 13.72, (11.19), 11.99, 15.11, 15.02, 13.76, 13.45
Third average: 14.28
14.91, 13.75, 12.65, 13.93, 15.67, 15.51, 15.87, 15.41, (11.10), (17.48), 11.14, 13.93
Comments: Tired by now.

@JianhanC Sure why not. Does Thursday and Sunday work?


----------



## Skullush (May 4, 2012)

Round 19
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 15.71*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.63
1. 14.76 
2. 14.95 
3. 16.42 
4. 16.76 
5. 16.16 
6. 16.90 
7. 15.11 
8. 15.30 
9. 14.53 
10. (14.40) 
11. 15.38 
12. (18.40) 

Average of 12: 16.04
1. 16.74 
2. 13.99 
3. 16.63 
4. 15.15 
5. (13.28) 
6. 15.91 
7. 14.62 
8. (23.58) 
9. 19.48 
10. 18.45 
11. 15.56 
12. 13.88 

Average of 12: 15.45
1. 16.40 
2. (13.01) 
3. 13.57 
4. 16.33 
5. 16.82 
6. 13.55 
7. 14.81 
8. 14.64 
9. 16.46 
10. 16.07 
11. 15.89 
12. (18.46)


----------



## JianhanC (May 4, 2012)

Round 19, race to sub 12

1st average: 13.15, 14.15, 18.59, 11.38, 13.81, 14.85, 18.23, 14.21, 16.52, 16.77, 12.55, 13.98 = 14.82

2nd average: 16.83, 13.54, 13.22, 15.94, 14.70, 13.54, 13.55, 17.95, 13.19, 15.94, 17.22, 13.48 = 14.80

3rd average: 14.16, 13.50, 12.19, 15.13, 16.99, 13.01, 17.81, 14.80, 16.97, 12.73, 17.83, 18.37 = 15.29

Average of averages: 14.97

Bad. Riley, may I suggest that we do this more often, say twice a week? If you have the time.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 4, 2012)

Round 19: Sub-15

Average: 15.43

(12.34), (23.77), 15.36, 14.03, 16.70, 15.05, 15.99, 15.16, 18.13, 13.55, 15.23, 15.08

Average: 15.07

16.14, 15.45, 14.89, (17.98), 16.56, 14.97, 13.06, 15.67, 12.77, 14.94, 16.20, (12.38)

Average: 14.88

14.47, 15.42, 15.59, 14.86, 14.36, 15.34, 13.53, (11.95), 15.08, 14.50, (23.77), 15.66

Average of Averages: 15.13

Man, I'll never get sub-15 xP


----------



## Czery (May 5, 2012)

Round 19
MEAN AVERAGE: 1953
================================================

Avg.1 
17.21, 28.88, 18.90, 16.13, 18.97, 23.94, (DNF(20.34)), (13.44), 23.65, 27.79, 19.44, 28.18 = *22.31* (σ = 4.80)
No lube no results.

Avg.2 16.71, 15.81, 20.49, (14.07), (22.66), 16.77, 18.40, 19.63, 16.41, 18.19, 20.43, 17.32 = *18.02* (σ = 1.70)
Maru Lube cuts average by 4 seconds. Let's see if it can cut it some more.

Avg.3
18.48, (52.94), 16.43, 16.85, 16.32, 15.58, 16.16, 17.97, 28.56, 17.40, (13.87), 19.86 = *18.36* (σ = 3.80)
Could have been 16 if it wasn't for the 28 second solve.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 5, 2012)

AVERAGE=16.42

avg 1: 16.64
13.06
17.72
17.42
14.90
14.17
22.00
19.64
14.71
17.46
20.93
12.24
16.40

avg 2: 16.47
17.01
15.67
17.47
15.23
15.71
14.16
16.65
18.12
17.92
16.34
19.01
14.62

Avg 3: 16.15
19.31
16.89
12.74
18.10
15.46
16.11
14.82
20.33
17.04
14.49
18.35
12.64


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

Round 19 - Race to sub-15

*MEAN: 18.19!*

Average 1: 18.41
19.24, 19.41, 18.28, 18.20, (20.88), 17.15, 18.11, 16.22, (15.19), 20.61, 16.89, 20.00

Average 2: 18.17
17.32, 17.21, 16.13, 18.45, (15.85), 18.90, (19.51), 18.57, 19.30, 17.83, 19.25, 18.72

Average 3: 17.98
16.30, 18.14, 19.27, (19.79), 18.86, (15.32), 19.05, 17.30, 18.27, 16.95, 18.98, 16.66

Really good for me! First ever sub-18 ao12! In all 36 solves, my best ao5 was 16.89, and the best ao12 was 17.33. Both are PBs for me!


----------



## Riley (May 11, 2012)

Announcement: This competition is now bi-weekly! Results and new scrambles every Thursday and Monday!

*Round 19 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Ninja Storm - 15.13
Skullush - 15.71
IMSLOW1097 - 16.42
BlueDevil - 18.19
Czery - 19.53
*Sub 12:*
Riley - 13.92
JianhanC - 14.97
*Sub 10:*

*Round 20 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:



Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. L2 D2 U' L B' D U L' B D' L2 R B D2 B L R' F' D2 L D B' F2 R' U	
2. U L' R B U L B D2 U L R B' L' R2 D' U' B' D' U' F L' D2 U R2 F	
3. U L' R2 U B L2 B2 F' D' U' F D2 L2 U2 L' R2 F L2 F2 U' B' F2 R B D'	
4. U B' R F D R' B U2 R B2 F' D L' U R U L' R' F' D' L2 D2 F' L' F'	
5. D2 L U R' B2 R2 U' B' D' R D U' F' D U2 R U B2 F D' R2 D B D U2	
6. F' L B2 D B F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 U L' R' U2 F2 U L R F2 R2 D B2 D U'	
7. D B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F L B2 R' B2 L' F L B' L R D2 L F R' F2 U2 R' F2	
8. B' L F' R' F L R2 U R U2 B2 U' B D2 L D' U2 L B L' R D U' L2 B2	
9. B' F' D2 L U2 L' U2 F' R2 D' R B' D' L2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' U B D' F2 R'	
10. U' L2 R B D2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B' D2 R D U2 B' R D' R D F2 D F2 L B2	
11. D' L2 R U' B2 L U' F' U2 L R' D' L F' L' U B' D L B F2 U' L R2 U	
12. L R F' L' B2 D2 U' F2 D F D L2 R2 U L2 U2 B F L R' U2 R2 U2 L' R2
*2nd set:*
1. R' B2 F D' U F L2 D' R U' L' R2 D2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U R D2 R2 F L F'	
2. L2 U L2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 U L B F' L U R2 B R2 B' D' R B' R B F' R2	
3. B D B' L R' U F2 L2 R' F2 L D R' D' B2 L' F' L' B F' L' R2 B' D2 U2	
4. L D F2 R2 F R' D' F R2 D R2 F2 U2 R' D' B F U' L D2 U2 L' B' L F2	
5. B2 L2 R B' L' B2 R' U R2 B2 F' R B F2 L R2 B2 R' F U L' U2 L2 D2 L'	
6. R' F D2 R D' B2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' F' D U B2 F R2 B' F L' R F2 U F' D2	
7. L' U' L2 D2 L D2 U' F2 R U2 B' R2 B' R' B' F L2 R' D2 L' D2 L U2 L2 R	
8. F U2 L' U2 B' R F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R' D2 L' R B2 F2 R' U B D' B D' R' U'	
9. F R' U' B2 F' D F2 D B' D' U' B2 U' L2 U L' B' F' U L2 R F U2 L R2	
10. F' D U B F2 R B2 L' F D U L D' L R2 D' U' L' R F' U2 R' U' L2 U2	
11. L2 D2 U' F R F' R B' F R D' F2 R2 F' R F2 U L U2 F' L R U B' R2	
12. B2 U' B2 F R' D2 L2 B' F R' U' L' B L' R2 D' L2 U' L2 F' L2 B' D B2 R'	

*3rd set:*
1. D' U2 B' D' R B F' D B U2 F' U2 R U' L B L2 F2 L' D B' F U L2 R'	
2. D2 F' L' B F2 L' R2 U' B' D R' B' R' B' L' R2 D F' D' B L U B2 D B'	
3. B F L D L2 R2 F' R D2 F' U F2 D F R2 B F2 L D' U' L2 B' F' D2 R	
4. L B' D' R2 D' U2 L2 B F' D2 R' B' F2 U F' L U2 F2 R' U' R' F' R' D U	
5. B2 R U B' D B R' D2 L R B2 U' F2 D L R2 F R2 D' B L' F2 L' R2 F'	
6. D2 U2 R2 U' L' B L' R U' L' R B' F' D' U B' D2 B' L' U2 F D2 U2 F L'	
7. B2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L B2 F' D' U R2 F' D2 F R2 F L U2 B' R B L B U	
8. D F L2 F' D F2 L B2 D' U B L' F L2 B D B F2 L' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L	
9. L' D R2 D2 U2 L' F R2 B D2 R' U R D' R2 D2 B' L F' R U2 F' L2 R F	
10. R D L2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F' D2 B2 U B2 U2 R D U2 R' D' F2 R' B' F2 D R2	
11. B L2 F L U2 B2 F R' F' L2 D' B2 D' B2 F' L D L D' F2 R' B' D2 B2 L	
12. R' F' D U R F' D U2 L2 R2 F L B' D' U F' L' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' U' L2 R'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JianhanC (May 11, 2012)

Round 20, race to sub 12

1st average: 13.82, 14.03, 12.79, 13.94, 12.94, 12.64, 13.48, 15.97, 15.88, 16.24, 13.76, 12.97 = 13.96

2nd average: 13.34, 12.88, 18.38, 14.33, 12.21, 14.80, 12.03, 12.30, 13.26, 12.09, 15.12, 14.05 = 13.44

3rd average: 14.61, 12.82, 13.93, 12.69, 13.00, 11.68, 13.22, 14.34, 15.53, 11.02, 11.83, 11.87 = 13.00

Average of averages: 13.46

Really good o_o


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 11, 2012)

Round 20 - Sub-15

Average: 15.19

15.58, (DNF(21.12)), 14.86, 16.13, (12.12), 13.48, 16.66, 13.61, 13.62, 17.26, 12.97, 17.68 

Average: 15.21

15.96, 14.37, 16.40, 16.84, 15.83, 13.72, (17.18), 14.13, 16.32, 15.90, 12.64, (11.57)

Average: 14.82 

(11.53), (22.11), 14.17, 15.38, 16.83, 13.11, 17.43, 13.90, 16.59, 12.76, 13.76, 14.30

Average of averages: 15.07

SO CLOSE Dx


----------



## Sillas (May 11, 2012)

Round 20 - Race to sub-15

MEAN: 17.72

- Average 1: 17.43
17.49, 16.95, (20.80), 18.09, 15.80, (14.90), 17.58, 17.68, 17.88, 16.61, 17.63, 18.62

- Average 2: 17.65
17.86, 16.92, 17.72, 18.87, 19.82, (15.50), 16.05, 16.18, 16.74, 17.33, (19.98), 18.98

- Average 3: 18.07
(13.70), 16.59, 15.90, 20.30, 16.30, (22.66), 18.08, 21.73, 21.14, 18.07, 18.43, 14.15


----------



## Skullush (May 11, 2012)

GOT IT

Round 20
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 14.50*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.61
1. (12.25) 
2. 16.39 
3. 13.94 
4. 14.88 
5. 14.04 
6. 13.64 
7. 12.72 
8. 16.67 
9. 13.67 
10. (16.74) 
11. 14.54 
12. 15.59 

Average of 12: 14.49
1. (11.37) 
2. 13.71 
3. 14.62 
4. (17.45) 
5. 14.03 
6. 13.54 
7. 14.24 
8. 15.48 
9. 15.59 
10. 13.18 
11. 15.41 
12. 15.11 

Average of 12: 14.41
1. 14.07 
2. (17.50) 
3. (12.09) 
4. 13.86 
5. 13.59 
6. 15.49 
7. 12.70 
8. 15.94 
9. 15.67 
10. 15.76 
11. 12.65 
12. 14.41


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2012)

Riley, Round 20

Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 13.06
1st average: 13.56
12.86, 13.47, 15.65, 12.08, 13.53, 12.70, 14.43, 14.25, 12.17, (15.94), 14.42, (11.16)
2nd average: 13.16
13.45, 12.85, 12.60, (14.48), 12.41, 12.67, 12.88, (11.06), 14.39, 12.66, 13.67, 13.98
3rd average: 12.46
13.46, 12.18, (14.02), 11.19, 12.22, 12.03, 12.75, (11.03), 13.96, 13.48, 12.13, 11.19


----------



## Czery (May 12, 2012)

Round 20
MEAN AVERAGE: 1970
================================================

Avg.1 
(37.45), 20.11, 16.90, 19.77, 18.99, 23.93, 18.26, 37.11, 22.64, (16.00), 17.51, 27.82 = *22.30* (σ = 6.17)

Avg.2
19.09, 21.02, 17.35, (14.53), 21.62, 16.65, 18.94, (25.00), 18.88, 22.14, 18.03, 16.19 = *18.99* (σ = 2.05)

Avg.3
24.46, 19.82, 17.06, 19.41, 16.68, 14.34, 18.32, 13.29, 15.99, 17.44, 21.28 = *17.82* (σ = 2.13)

Broke my a05! But still inconsistent.


----------



## Riley (May 15, 2012)

Remember: This competition is now bi-weekly! Results and new scrambles every Monday and Thursday!

*Round 20 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Skullush - 14.50 Congrats!
Ninja Storm - 15.07
Sillas - 17.72
Czery - 19.70

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 13.06
JianhanC - 13.46
*Sub 10:*
None... yet
*Round 21 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. B R2 U R U' R' B2 D2 U' B' L' D2 U' B U B2 L' D' U F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U	
2. B L B2 L' B F' L' F' L' R2 U B2 L' U B2 L R F2 L F' L2 B2 U2 L' B'	
3. U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F D' F' R2 F L2 D' B' U B' R' D' U B2 F2 L R2 F R2 F'	
4. B2 L2 B2 D F R2 F2 L' D2 B F2 R2 D2 R' B' R B' F' U' L R B2 U' F2 D2	
5. B' F2 D F2 D2 R B' U' L' D U' F' U' L2 F' L' R2 U' B2 L F' U R2 F2 D'	
6. L B' L U2 F2 U' B' F R B2 D2 U L B' L U2 R D' B' U2 B' F' L2 R' B	
7. B2 F2 U2 L B D2 U2 B U' L' B2 F D' R2 B L' R2 U' L R D2 R' D' U R	
8. B' R' D' B F R' B2 F D2 B L2 B2 F' R2 U' B L2 B R2 D' U' F2 U' L2 R2	
9. F L D B U L2 R' F' D' R' B D' B' U L R2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R' F' R F'	
10. F L2 U' L' B2 R' B' U L2 D U' B R D2 L2 F2 U L' U' L2 U2 B' D' U2 L	
11. L2 D2 R' F' L2 R' U' B2 L2 F2 D B2 F L F2 D' U F2 L2 F2 L2 U F D' B	
12. U2 L B2 D' F2 U' L' R' D' L F2 R' F' L2 R' F2 D' U' R2 U B U' R' B2 R'
*2nd set:*
1. D' B' D B2 L' F2 R' D B U' F' L R D B2 L' R F2 D R F2 D' B' F D2	
2. U R D2 L R2 F2 U' F2 R' B2 F' L2 B L F' U' R B2 R U2 B' D U' L2 R	
3. D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R B2 L2 R' D' U' L U' L R2 D' U R2 D' R' D2 F L2	
4. F L R' B' U2 B' D L2 F2 U B R D U B U' L B2 R D' B F D2 R2 F'	
5. D' L2 U2 L' R' B F' D2 R' F2 L2 R' B L2 U2 L R2 D F2 D B F D' B R	
6. L2 B F U' L' F R2 F U2 F U' R D2 L2 B R F' L' U2 R2 B U F2 L2 F	
7. D' U' L U' R2 B F L' F' L' U' F' R D' B F2 D L' B2 F2 L2 F' L U L'	
8. L' U R' U2 L2 R U L F2 D' L' B U F2 R2 B2 F2 U B' F L2 D U2 L' D2	
9. R' D R2 D2 R' D U F' L F L2 U R2 U2 F' L2 D U B L' U B F' D2 B	
10. U' F L' D F2 L2 U' R' U2 L2 B2 L R B2 L2 D2 B F U2 F R2 F' D F R	
11. L B R F' L D' U R2 F D L' B R2 F D R' F2 U' F' D U' B' U2 B' F2	
12. R2 F' L B2 D2 B U B2 L D L D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R' B F' L2 U2 L' R2 D	
*3rd set:*
1. L' B F' L2 D2 U' R' F L' F L2 B F2 L' B F' U R' U B L F D2 L R'	
2. U2 F L2 D2 U L B U2 L' R B2 D2 U' R2 D' B F2 R B2 D' L' R B D' B	
3. R2 B R D B F2 D2 F2 R' B U2 F U L2 B2 R' U' L B F2 L' R D B F	
4. L2 B2 L2 U' R' B' F' R' B2 R' U B2 L' R F' D' L' R B' D' U' L' U F R'	
5. L2 R F' L' R B F2 L2 U B2 U2 B' D2 U' L' R' F2 D2 U B D' U L' R2 D'	
6. L2 D U' L D' B' F L F2 D L2 U L' R' F2 D F2 U L' B2 F2 D B' L' R	
7. F' L F2 D' F2 L' B2 R2 F' D L' F2 R D2 F2 R B L' U L R2 F L2 B2 U	
8. D2 U' F2 D F' R2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 B' F D2 L' F R F' D U L' R' B D'	
9. D U2 R2 U' B D F D' U' B' F L2 R2 U2 L U' L B D2 U R F' L2 U' R	
10. D' U R2 U2 L B' D2 F2 U F D L2 D' F U2 L' R2 F' R2 B' D2 F' D' U2 B'	
11. D2 U2 L B D' B D2 F D2 B' F D2 R F' U F U2 L2 D2 L' U' L2 U2 L' R'	
12. F2 D' F' U' B R2 F U2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' U' B2 R B F R U B' R'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (May 15, 2012)

Round 21, Riley

Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 13.84
1st average: 14.17
14.22, (15.93), 13.34, 13.45, 14.59, 14.66, 12.78, (12.38), 14.19, 14.50, 14.75, 15.18
2nd average: 14.26
13.63, (17.39), 12.96, (10.61), 13.93, 15.48, 15.66, 15.05, 12.93, 15.21, 12.62, 15.09
3rd average: 13.08
13.45, 11.81, 14.07, 13.11, 13.78, 13.33, 13.07, 13.14, 12.68, (11.24), 12.40, (15.15)
Comments: Not very good...


----------



## Skullush (May 15, 2012)

Round 21
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 15.25*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.20
1. 14.80 
2. 14.19 
3. 14.07 
4. 16.38 
5. 15.56 
6. 14.95 
7. 15.20 
8. (12.41) 
9. 15.32 
10. 16.88 
11. 14.68 
12. (37.99) 

Average of 12: 15.21
1. 14.65 
2. 14.47 
3. (18.86) 
4. 13.97 
5. (12.74) 
6. 13.38 
7. 16.87 
8. 15.91 
9. 17.35 
10. 15.50 
11. 13.08 
12. 16.90 

Average of 12: 15.35
1. 15.29 
2. (DNF(15.41)) 
3. 14.91 
4. 15.81 
5. 13.23 
6. (11.83) 
7. 13.55 
8. 14.23 
9. 16.86 
10. 23.52 
11. 12.93 
12. 13.13


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 15, 2012)

Round 21:

Average: 15.18

13.59, (11.64), (18.00), 14.63, 14.60, 15.09, 14.70, 16.18, 17.09, 14.89, 14.56, 16.50

Average: 15.29

14.73, 15.56, (17.83), 14.39, 14.76, 16.47, 13.82, 16.33, (12.23), 15.23, 16.91, 14.69

Average: 15.92

15.48, 15.09, 16.01, 14.58, 12.06, 18.03, 16.80, (9.99), 16.70, 16.42, (18.60), 17.98

Average of Averages: 15.45

:/


----------



## Czery (May 16, 2012)

Round 20
MEAN AVERAGE: 1973
================================================

Avg.1 
20.95, 20.25, 18.72, 17.32, 20.31, 17.40, 21.52, 16.88, 23.35, 30.40, 23.86, 23.34 = *20.70 * (σ = 2.39)

Avg.2
(22.21), (14.95), 17.45, 16.77, 18.14, 17.32, 18.72, 17.90, 17.33, 18.59, 16.60, 20.19 = *17.90* (σ = 1.07)

Avg.3
16.68, 19.64, (28.35), 22.90, 17.02, 17.39, 22.99, 17.47, 24.57, (14.26), 17.78, 18.65 = *19.51* (σ = 2.90)


Hmm... Let's work on G perms.


----------



## JianhanC (May 17, 2012)

Round 21, race to sub 12

1st average: 12.44, 11.11, 12.46, 11.54, 14.19, 14.10, 17.20, 12.02, 16.72, 12.52, 17.33, 16.56 = 13.97

2nd average: 21.13, 15.19, 13.81, 13.61, 12.63, 14.96, 15.06, 14.33, 14.42, 15.10, 14.63, 19.83 = 15.09

3rd average: 13.50, 13.23, 12.78, 17.04, 14.43, 12.19, 16.58, 14.17, 18.42, 13.10, 15.59, 13.95 = 14.43

Average of averages: 14.49

Everything went downhill after the first 4 solves.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (May 17, 2012)

*round 21*
*AOA:12.45*

ao1:11.48, 13.69, 10.85, 14.82, 11.74, 11.91, 10.39, 13.25, 13.19, 13.84, 12.17, 13.60 = 12.57
ao2:13.41, 12.37, 11.19, 15.31, 13.08, 9.51, 13.39, 13.93, 11.76, 13.24, 10.05, 10.42 = 12.28
ao3:11.22, 11.10, 14.13, 13.67, 11.98, 11.46, 15.05, 12.71, 10.98, 11.98, 13.91, 12.91 = 12.51


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2012)

*Round 21 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Skullush - 15.25
Ninja Storm - 15.45
Czery - 19.73
*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 12.45
Riley - 13.84
JianhanC - 14.49
*Sub 10:*
None... yet
*Round 22 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. U F2 U B2 L' F U L2 R F2 R2 U2 B U' B2 F' D' U B' L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2	
2. U' F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R B2 D L' U' R' B' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R D2 L R2 D	
3. R' B' U F' L' U L2 B2 F R' D U' L' R F2 L' R2 U L R' D' U' B' U' F'	
4. D R2 U2 L2 D' U B2 D U' L2 F R B' F' L' D2 F2 R D2 B' F' L2 F U' L2	
5. D R F D U B R B2 F U L D2 R F' D2 B' F2 L' R2 U L2 D2 L D2 U'	
6. F2 R2 D L B2 U2 R D' F' R B' F2 L' B U R D' R' D' U L' R' U' R F2	
7. D' U L2 F' D B2 L B2 R2 U R2 D' B L2 B2 F2 L R D2 U' B D2 L2 U B2	
8. L U B L2 R U' R D' L D U' L2 B' F D' B2 D' B' D2 L F2 R D' U2 B'	
9. R' B2 F' D' L D' F2 R' U L F L' D U' R U2 B' L2 R B2 U L2 D L2 D2	
10. R B2 U B' F R' D F R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' B' R2 B' L2 B' F' D' B D' L' U'	
11. B' F D R F2 L2 R' B' L2 B' F L B2 L2 D2 R' B' R' F2 D R D L R' F	
12. B2 F D2 L2 B' L' R2 U B2 F R' D U R' D F2 L B2 L R F' D U2 L2 R2	

*2nd set:*
1. D U F L2 B' F2 L' R2 D2 L' D' L R F' R' D B F U2 B2 D R' F L R	
2. D2 B L2 D' L R U2 R2 D R' B2 F L2 R B2 D F' L2 R' D2 L D2 B' F D'	
3. F2 U2 R2 U L D2 R' D2 B' F2 R2 D' F R2 F' D U2 L' D' B' F U2 F R2 B'	
4. R2 B2 U R D B2 F2 U R U2 L2 F' L' B2 L2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R F D' F2	
5. B D U2 R2 D2 L R U2 B2 R2 F L F2 L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 B2 R B F2 D' F2	
6. F' R2 D2 B' F2 R' D B2 D2 U L F U B L' U' B R D U2 R' B' L R2 D'	
7. F R D' L D2 U F2 D' U2 R' U2 B2 L2 R B D' U' L D' F D2 F' U' R U	
8. D2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' L' B F' R U2 B2 D' L' U2 F2 D2 B R F' R2 D2 U' F	
9. F L' R B2 L' U' R D' U F2 R2 U' L B U B2 L' R2 F' L' D U R B U	
10. R2 D' U2 R' U L2 D U' F' D2 U2 B F L' U' F' L D2 B U2 B L2 F R' B2	
11. U' F' U' B L R D2 U' B F L R D2 F' L' U2 F2 L' R2 D' U' F D U B'	
12. B U2 B' D' L R' B' L2 B R2 F' R2 D' L2 U F2 L' F' L' R' U' B D U' F	

*3rd set:*
1. B R2 B' F U' B L U' B' F L2 D2 R' D L' B U' F D L' R' U L2 B' U'	
2. R F D' L B U' B F' D' U2 L' U B F' U' F2 D2 B D2 B2 D U' F2 L2 B'	
3. F' R2 F R' D F' R2 D2 F D2 L D' U' R' U2 R B R2 D' U' L F2 D U2 L'	
4. R' D F' L B R2 B' R U B' U2 B D2 L2 F' L' R2 B' F' L' R' B L' D R'	
5. B D2 R2 B F' L2 D U F2 D' F R2 F2 L' F' R F2 L' U2 B' L R' B2 F' D2	
6. L2 R2 B L2 B' L F2 L R U2 L R F2 R D R' U R' U L2 D2 R D2 L2 D	
7. U R2 B' L R' D R' D U' R' B' R2 D B U2 L2 R' D B L' D2 L2 R2 U R'	
8. D2 U B U F' U' L' U' L' D' B U L B U F D2 R2 F2 L' D' B2 L R F'	
9. F R2 B2 L U L D2 L2 D' B D L B R' B' U2 B' U B2 D L' B2 F' L' D2	
10. U2 B2 D R U' R' B2 D U' L D B2 L R' F' D F L2 B' F2 R B2 F' L' D'	
11. B F' L B U' R2 B L D' R F L2 F' R B F2 D R' U' B2 F D' R' U2 F'	
12. B D F R D F' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' U' F L2 B' F2 U' L' F L2 B L2 F U2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Skullush (May 18, 2012)

So I got mad earlier today so I threw my cube across the room. Only found five of the center caps, the sixth one must've found itself a wormhole and escaped to a different dimension because I can't find it for the life of me. So for these averages I used a different cube from what I'm used to, but I still managed to get sub-15 

Round 22
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 14.78*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.57
1. 13.65 
2. (36.00) 
3. 17.10 
4. 14.95 
5. 14.18 
6. 13.55 
7. 14.83 
8. 14.91 
9. 14.89 
10. (13.12) 
11. 13.91 
12. 13.71 

Average of 12: 15.05
1. 16.87+ 
2. 15.57 
3. (19.18) 
4. 13.98 
5. (10.76) 
6. 14.19 
7. 14.14 
8. 16.14 
9. 13.82 
10. 16.62 
11. 14.81 
12. 14.40 

Average of 12: 14.73
1. 14.16 
2. (13.15) 
3. 14.95 
4. 14.73 
5. 14.20 
6. 14.21 
7. 14.61 
8. 13.45 
9. 13.72 
10. 15.78 
11. (18.54) 
12. 17.44


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 18, 2012)

Round 22:

Average: 15.47

16.21, 15.20, (12.63), 12.63, 16.08, 14.32, 15.57, (17.88), 17.77, 17.45, 14.77, 14.73

Average: 15.43

13.81, 13.87, 18.81, 15.79, 14.78, 15.19, 19.22, 13.41, (9.95), 14.40, 15.04, (19.90)

Average: 17.38

17.22, 18.60, (22.16), (15.04), 16.69, 15.19, 15.29, 15.85, 19.98+, 17.48, 15.38, 22.12

Average of Averages: 16.09


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (May 18, 2012)

*round 22*
*AOA:12.03*

ao1:12.32, 12.19, 9.97, 10.18, 12.19, 10.70, 11.44, 11.81, 10.76, 12.57, 12.67, 15.53 = 11.68
ao2:11.78, 11.94, 11.35, 14.36, 14.94, 12.24, 12.92, 12.34, 11.78, 11.25, 9.74, 11.72= 12.17
ao3: 14.25, 14.55, 11.36, 10.24, 14.26, 12.13, 14.16, 12.18, 10.01, 11.35, 12.27, 10.35 = 12.25

so close...


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 19, 2012)

First Avg: 16.17
17.21, 13.76, 15.92, 14.66, 20.43, 15.47, 15.18, 15.54, 16.51, 17.38, 18.02, 15.80

Second average: 16.77
14.59, 20.61, 16.07, 14.16, 13.67, 18.46, 15.26, 20.82, 21.34, 11.50, 16.20, 17.89

third average: 16.80
too disgraceful to list...

Final average: 16.58


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 19, 2012)

Daniel Liamitz said:


> *round 22*
> *AOA:12.03*
> 
> ao1:12.32, 12.19, 9.97, 10.18, 12.19, 10.70, 11.44, 11.81, 10.76, 12.57, 12.67, 15.53 = 11.68
> ...


 
yeah! Israeli cubers FTW! (i'm jewish)


----------



## JianhanC (May 19, 2012)

Round 22, race to sub 12

1st average: 12.23, 15.54, 16.10, 18.32, 12.39, 14.96, 14.65, 13.22, 11.64, 14.71, 15.58, 13.64 = 14.30

2nd average: 15.27, 15.91, 11.21, 11.55, 13.78, 13.49, 13.22, 16.81, 15.07, 14.48, 13.21, 14.45 = 14.04

3rd average: 13.95, 12.71, 12.50, 12.32, 13.56, 16.86, 14.50, 16.02, 10.70, 13.25, 15.41, 14.89 = 13.59

Average of averages: 13.97


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2012)

Round 22, Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 12.96!

First average: 13.08
12.27, (10.10), 12.49, (18.75), 14.86, 11.78, 12.45, 12.26, 12.61, 14.89, 12.20, 14.94
Second average: 12.89
12.40, 13.23, 11.65, 12.32, 13.52, 12.62, 13.12, (11.16), 13.66, 12.41, 13.92, (14.40)
Third average: 12.90
12.38, 12.26, (14.81), 11.49, (9.81), 14.49, 14.55, 11.99, 12.83, 12.76, 14.19, 12.05
Comments: Yes sub 13 mean!


----------



## Czery (May 20, 2012)

Round 22
MEAN AVERAGE: too lazy (1824)
================================================

Avg.1 
18.86, 19.01, 19.25, (23.08), (14.09), 14.81, 16.51, 17.38, 17.75, 15.56, 16.36, 15.32 = *17.08*(σ = 1.62) //ao12 PB

Avg.2
(26.45), 20.70, 21.59, 18.87, 19.65, 18.35, (14.31), 17.13, 14.51, 18.96, 19.22, 20.55 = *18.95* (σ = 2.02)

Avg.3
16.06, 18.96, 17.76, 14.97, 24.29, (40.53), (14.78), 16.90, 15.78, 18.77, 20.57, 22.92 = *18.70* (σ = 3.09) //ruined it with those 20's


----------



## Sillas (May 21, 2012)

Round 22 - Racing to sub-15

Avg1: 1*6.66*
(19.14), 17.72, 16.50, 18.40, 16.03, 15.58, (14.45), 18.58, 16.78, 15.27, 15.95, 15.81


----------



## Riley (May 22, 2012)

*Round 22 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
*Skullush - 14.78 * Congrats!
Ninja Storm - 15.47
IMSLOW1097 - 16.58
Sillas - 16.66
Czery - 18.24
*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 12.03
Riley - 12.96
JianhanC - 13.97
*Sub 10:*

*Round 23 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. B D' U2 L2 D' U F L2 R' U' L' R2 U' L B D R2 B2 L' R' D2 B F D' U2	
2. F' L' F D B' R' B F' R D' R D2 U' L B' D' L2 R' U L2 U' L' D B R2	
3. R2 D L D' F' D L' D2 F2 D U2 L' R' B' L' B2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B' R2 B' F	
4. B' U' B F U2 B D2 U2 B' F2 D U' B2 D' L2 R' B2 F2 U R' F2 D' U F L	
5. L B2 D2 U' R B' F' L R U' B2 D2 U F R' F' D' U2 L' D B' L U' L2 R'	
6. L R' U2 R2 B' D B' L' D R U' F L2 D L2 R F' L R2 D' L R2 F L2 D'	
7. R D2 R' F2 D U2 F2 L' R2 F R2 B2 F U' B F' L2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 U' L F'	
8. R2 B2 U2 R F2 L D' B2 D2 B2 L B' F' L' D' B2 L' D L2 R' B U' L B L'	
9. B' L2 B D U F D2 L2 F D L B2 F2 L U' B2 R2 D F' R D2 U2 B2 F L	
10. D2 L2 R2 F2 L D R2 D' B F2 L2 U2 B F' D' L2 B F' D2 U B' F2 D2 U2 R2	
11. B' L' R2 B2 R' F U B U' R' B U L2 F L2 F R2 D L2 D' L2 F L' B L	
12. B F' U' R' U2 R2 D' L B2 F2 L' U2 B' D' F' L2 F U B U' F L2 D B' F2	

*2nd set:*
1. U2 B' R' D' B D2 R2 D U' B D U2 B L2 D2 R D2 B2 L' B D U2 F2 L2 D'	
2. R2 D L U2 R D U2 F R' U F' R D' U F' L2 B' U' B L2 R2 D2 R2 B F	
3. U2 B' U2 F' R F' R' D B F R B F R' B F R2 B2 U R B2 D' B2 U L	
4. F2 U2 B2 L' R' B U2 B D' R2 U' L' F' R2 D2 U' F U2 F L2 B2 F L' U' F'	
5. R2 F R2 F R' D' F' D2 U F D U2 L R' B' D' B F' L2 B2 R' B F' D U	
6. U2 F' D2 R' D2 L2 B' F2 U' B D2 U' B2 L' R2 D U2 F' R D' F' D' L2 F D	
7. F' L' B2 D' U B2 F' U B2 L2 D U2 R F' D2 B F D U' L U2 F D' B R	
8. D' F' L R F2 U2 L2 R' F R U F2 R B' L D' U2 F' R' D' U' B F U' L	
9. L R D F D L2 D' U' L2 F2 D' B2 D F' U' B2 F D2 F' L' D' U' B2 F' R	
10. D2 L B R' D L2 F2 U' L' R U2 B2 R D B' F L2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' R2	
11. U' L2 R D U' B F2 L F L' U R' F R' D2 L' F D B U' R2 U F L' B	
12. U2 B' L' D U B F' R2 F2 L' B' L B2 F' R U B L2 B U L2 R' B2 U' F'	

*3rd set:*
1. L R B2 L D2 F D2 U' R D' L' D B2 R U L F D F' U B' U L F R2	
2. D U2 F U' B' D L2 B D' B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' L D' U' F2 R' U2 F D U2 B'	
3. F L' B L2 B2 F D' U' B' R2 B F' U2 R B' F L B D2 F R B U2 L' D2	
4. F2 R U2 R F2 L' U2 L' F2 D' U' L2 B' D' R2 D' B' F' R' D2 L' R2 F' R' U'	
5. B' L B L2 B2 D' U R' F R' D2 B D L' R2 B' R U R B R F' D2 U' F'	
6. R' U' R D2 L2 R2 U B U B' D R2 D' U2 B' D' U2 F2 L2 R D' R' U2 B2 F2	
7. B' D2 U2 B L2 D' L2 D' L2 F' L2 R' D' R2 D R' U' B' D U' B' D2 F2 R F'	
8. U' L' B' R B2 D2 B2 L' R' U2 F2 L' D2 L D2 L R' B U B' U B2 R' D' B'	
9. B F2 D U2 L D R B' L' B2 D U L' B R' U2 F' L' B2 D2 B' D2 U' B' L'	
10. F2 U2 F' D' U R' U' L R F L D' U' R2 F2 L R' F U' L2 B2 U' B F L	
11. B F2 U B R2 B F D' U L' U' R' U R2 B2 R U' L U B F' D U2 B2 D'	
12. U' F D' B F' U L2 B' D' U R B' D' U2 R2 F' L2 R' F' R' B L F D' F'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (May 22, 2012)

Round 23

Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 13.68

First average: 13.67
15.64, 12.30, 14.20, 14.08, 12.54, 15.23, 12.48, (16.55), 13.08, (11.84), 13.35, 13.82
Second average: 13.49
12.84, 14.37, 14.10, 12.98, (11.98), 13.35, (15.31), 13.86, 14.25, 13.42, 12.67, 13.03
Third average: 13.88
12.85, 14.90, 13.68, 12.07, 13.88, 14.04, 13.23, 14.62, (11.99), 14.25, 15.32, (16.74)


----------



## JianhanC (May 22, 2012)

Round 23, race to sub 12

1st average: 18.66, 13.52, 15.22, 16.12, 18.66, 12.25, 14.47, 17.41, 15.51, 18.51, 14.54, 14.10 = 15.81

2nd average: 14.22, 14.79, 22.60, 12.69, 17.62, 15.33, 11.39, 13.28, 16.10, 20.86, 17.64, 14.09 = 15.66

3rd average: 15.25, 16.26, 11.06, 12.20, 16.82, 18.39, 14.66, 14.24, 18.62, 12.91, 16.30, 13.59 = 15.06

Average of averages: 15.51 fail


----------



## Sillas (May 22, 2012)

Round 23 - Racing to sub-15

*Mean: 17.426*

Average1: 17.17 (σ = 1.73)
16.42, 16.30, (22.42), 16.71, 19.97, 16.63, 17.65, 19.40, (14.52), 15.18, 18.70, 14.75

Average2: 17.78
18.54, 16.17, 18.31, 16.49, 16.33, 18.00, 18.56, 20.12, 19.19, 16.05, (21.34), (16.04)

Average 3: 17.33
17.21, 16.76, 17.11, 17.24, (DNF(21.22)), 18.37, 18.86, 17.33, (15.70), 16.70, 16.13, 17.54


----------



## Skullush (May 22, 2012)

Round 23
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of Averages: 14.87*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.11
1. 14.60 
2. 15.44 
3. 17.11 
4. (12.17) 
5. 14.81 
6. 14.42 
7. 12.79 
8. (19.06) 
9. 15.02 
10. 18.86 
11. 14.00 
12. 14.05 

Average of 12: 15.29
1. 15.38 
2. 13.59 
3. 14.83 
4. (30.56) 
5. 15.74 
6. 13.94 
7. 15.67 
8. 15.85 
9. 16.84 
10. 16.92 
11. 14.13 
12. (13.38) 

Average of 12: 14.21
1. 12.86 
2. (16.94) 
3. 14.61 
4. 12.96 
5. 13.63 
6. 14.75 
7. 13.41 
8. 16.75 
9. 14.29 
10. 15.62 
11. (12.24) 
12. 13.23


The last average completely saved me


----------



## Czery (May 23, 2012)

Round 23
MEAN AVERAGE: 1931 
================================================

Avg.1 
20.00, 16.24, (23.01), 18.37, 22.84, 20.34, (14.44), 19.41, 20.43+, 17.09, 17.38, 16.16 = 18.83 (σ = 2.16) //surprising average considering the numerous sup - 20s
Avg.2
(16.33), 20.17, (28.71), 16.98, 17.77, 22.97, 18.57+, 20.50, 21.88, 20.18, 18.95, 23.11 = 20.11 (σ = 2.09) //Bunch of failed Xcrosses/crosses
Avg.3
(14.66), 18.35, 16.62, 16.61, 20.77, 19.32, 18.56, 20.46, 22.37, 18.01, (28.35) = 19.01 (σ = 1.93) //:'(


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 23, 2012)

Round 23

Average: 15.78

(13.26), 14.25, 19.14, 13.36, 17.51, (19.37), 15.78, 16.18, 16.45, 15.22, 15.72, 14.18

Average: 15.98

19.52, 12.86, (21.73), 13.14, 16.98, 13.74, 13.06, 16.74, 16.62, 19.28, (10.66), 17.86

Last one will be done tonight.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (May 24, 2012)

*round 23*
*AOA:12.43*

ao1:12.96, 12.17, 11.35, 13.40, 11.47, 16.70, 12.98, 11.18, 11.69, 13.37, 11.83, 13.15 = 12.44
ao2: 10.62, 16.05, 12.20, 14.73, 11.31, 10.59, 12.75, 12.07, 12.72, 10.40, 14.00, 11.09= 12.21
ao3: 12.13, 14.69, 14.30, 11.86, 10.59, 11.78, 12.78, 12.40, 11.63, 13.83, 12.09, 13.67 = 12.65


----------



## Riley (May 25, 2012)

*Round 23 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Skullush - 14.87
Ninja Storm - 15.78
Sillas - 17.43
Czery - 19.31
*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 12.43
Riley - 13.68
JianhanC - 15.51
*Sub 10:*
Coming soon to theaters near you!
*Round 24 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. F2 D' B' U' B2 L' R B' D B2 F D U2 L' F' L' F2 R2 F' R' D' B R B' F'	
2. B2 U2 R' D F L2 F U L2 D' B2 R' F2 L F D B' L D' L2 D' U' L' D' L	
3. D' B U2 F' D' B' R' D' R F' D U2 B' R D R' U2 L R2 D2 L' D' F2 L' F	
4. D' F' R' B2 L' F' U L' D' L' B R U L' B' D' B2 U' L B' L B R' U R	
5. B' L' B2 D L B F2 L' U' F2 R' U' B L' R2 D' L U B R' B' D L R' U	
6. B L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R' F2 R D L' U2 R' U2 F R D B' L' F U' B F U	
7. B' U L D L' D2 U F U L B2 D U B U R2 F R' B F2 R U' B D' U	
8. L' B' D' U' L' B' U' R2 B2 F R' D2 R2 B' U2 F L R U' F L2 F' L' D B	
9. U2 B' R' U2 B' U2 R2 D' U R' D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B F2 L' B2 D F' D F2 U	
10. L B F2 L' D2 U2 R D' R' U L2 R U' B D U2 R' F' D' U' L D2 L' B F	
11. F2 L2 R' B' U' B2 F2 D U R D2 U R' F R2 F R2 F2 R U2 B' D B2 F' L	
12. B2 F D2 B' D2 U R' B2 D R B' D U B F2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 B' L R B F2	

*2nd set:*
1. D U L' F D2 L2 R D U2 B' F2 L' D2 L' D' L F2 D2 B2 L2 B D U' B F2	
2. L' B2 L2 R2 B2 L R2 B' L' U F U2 B R U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D B D2 U' R'	
3. L2 R2 D' U2 B R' F2 D2 U2 B D' B2 F L2 B2 F' L2 B' L R B2 F U2 L' B	
4. B2 L2 R' U R' B U2 R D' L' R' U2 B R' F L' R' U R2 D' L2 F' U F' U'	
5. B' D' U F' R' D L R B R2 U B D2 U2 R D' L' B L' B2 U2 B R' F' L'	
6. U2 L2 F U' R U L2 F2 R' F' R U' L F D U2 B L2 U B' F D2 B' R2 F2	
7. B F R U2 B2 L R B R2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F U2 R D' R2 B U' L' D2 R D2	
8. U' B D' U F U L D B F2 D2 L2 F' R B D' U L' R2 D2 R' D U2 R D'	
9. D' B' F2 U2 B F U2 F' L' F D' B D' U R2 F D' R D' U' F2 D F' L2 D2	
10. F2 D R2 B' D2 L R D B2 R' U2 F2 D U B2 F U2 R F2 R U' L' R2 B' U2	
11. L2 R' U L2 B2 D' R2 B' R' D U2 L' B' D L' R' D B' F2 D' U2 L B L' D	
12. R' D U L R' B2 L F' D2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 D2 F' R B D' F D' B2 R2 D2 L	

*3rd set:*
1. R' F U' B' F' R2 D L D' U L' F L' R U2 R2 B' F2 D2 U' B F' L2 U F	
2. R F' R2 D R2 D U' R2 U2 R' B L R2 U2 L' F' R2 D' L' D2 L U L2 B F2	
3. L B2 D' B F L' R' F' D L2 B' L' R' B2 L B2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 R B D2	
4. R' U B' U' L2 U' L' F U2 L2 B U2 L F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 F' L R2 D U'	
5. B' U' B D' U F2 R2 F2 R B F D' U' F' L' F2 R2 F D L F L' U' L D	
6. F2 D R2 F' R' D' L U2 L2 B U' L2 B2 R D R2 D B' F' D' F D L' R B'	
7. U' L2 U2 F' D U F' D2 R' B2 L2 B L' D L' R2 D2 B2 F' L' U2 F D' U' F'	
8. L' R F U' R D B F D2 U R' B F U' F2 L' R2 D' F2 L R2 B F L R2	
9. B' D U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F R2 D B D' U L' R F' L' F L' R2 U B	
10. D' L R2 B' F U' R2 D' U' R2 B' R2 B' F2 R2 F2 D F' L2 D2 L2 D B' F R2	
11. B2 F2 R2 B F' L2 D L' B' L B2 F2 L D L' B2 D R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L2 D'	
12. U B F U L' U2 B2 R2 F' U' B' F2 U R2 B L' R B2 R2 B L R2 D2 L' R2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (May 25, 2012)

Round 24

Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 13.49

1st average: 13.51
13.88, 14.77, (10.72), 12.78, (15.54), 12.53, 14.58, 13.03, 14.37, 11.36, 12.91, 14.92
2nd average: 13.82
14.85, 14.06, 11.88, (17.24), 11.76, 13.54, 13.65, 14.51, 13.49, 15.50, 14.91, (11.37)
3rd average: 13.14
(10.97), 13.10, 12.75, 12.55, 14.68, 13.29, 13.31, 14.97, 12.29, (15.23), 12.97, 11.48


----------



## Skullush (May 25, 2012)

Round 24
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of 3: 15.10*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 16.68
1. 19.33 
2. (13.69) 
3. 17.90 
4. 14.87 
5. 16.62 
6. 17.02 
7. 18.23 
8. 15.37 
9. 14.40 
10. (20.19) 
11. 15.44 
12. 17.61 

Average of 12: 14.67
1. 14.83 
2. (13.44) 
3. 14.04 
4. 14.32 
5. 14.97 
6. 15.31 
7. 14.09 
8. 14.15 
9. 17.28 
10. (18.23+) 
11. 14.03 
12. 13.68 

Average of 12: 13.95
1. 13.22 
2. 11.82 
3. 15.53 
4. 14.27 
5. 14.47 
6. 12.01 
7. 13.69 
8. (18.74) 
9. 14.90 
10. (11.70) 
11. 12.74 
12. 16.80



That first average...ruined the entire thing.
And if I didn't screw that up I would have graduated.


----------



## Czery (May 25, 2012)

Round 24
MEAN AVERAGE:TBA (LOVE THAT GAME) [1829] 
================================================

Avg.1 
17.48, 21.26, 19.56, 17.63, 16.51, 18.73, 21.43, (16.38), 21.34, (26.63), 23.11, 16.79 >>> *19.38* (σ = 2.30)//Blargh
Avg.2 
17.29, 20.24, (14.41), 17.02, 15.06, 19.61, 17.90, 18.01, 18.63, 16.26, 17.60, (21.58) >>>* 17.76* (σ = 1.52)  //Excellent Average
Avg.3
19.65, 14.43, 19.40, 15.34, (13.58), 22.37, 20.57, 16.80, (24.08), 16.85, 17.79, 15.91 >>> 17.91 (σ = 2.52) //Awesome

So close to sub 18...


----------



## JianhanC (May 25, 2012)

Round 24, race to sub 12

1st average: 16.28, 18.81, 15.53, 15.05, 13.69, 14.03, 14.85, 19.34, 15.59, 16.40, 11.81, 10.89 = 15.20

2nd average: 11.78, 18.28, 14.48, 12.99, 14.56, 12.49, 13.66, 15.77, 12.30, 14.98, 18.01, 13.39 = 14.26

3rd average: 12.70, 18.39, 12.07, 16.18, 14.02, 11.99, 13.45, 14.41, 17.03, 14.31, 17.15, 14.43 = 14.58

Average of averages: 14.68


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (May 25, 2012)

*round 24*
*AOA:12.22*

ao1:11.50, 12.13, 15.22, 11.66, 11.64, 12.22, 13.72, 12.83, 8.59, 12.10, 11.36, 11.83 = 12.10
ao2: 15.72, 11.77, 12.42, 12.54, 11.44, 11.82, 11.80, 14.02, 12.34, 11.74, 13.08, 11.52= 12.30
ao3: 13.30, 12.15, 15.69, 11.58, 10.26, 11.58, 11.91, 13.02, 12.82, 10.89, 14.10, 11.27 = 12.26


----------



## Riley (May 29, 2012)

*Round 24 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Skullush - 15.10 (note: you don't have to get 3 rounds in a row sub 15 to graduate, just 1 will do)
Czery - 18.29

*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 12.22
Riley - 13.49
JianhanC - 14.68

*Sub 10:*
Any minute now...
*Round 25 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. B U R' F2 R' D F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L F U L' D2 U2 B' F' R B' D' L2 R2	
2. B2 L2 F2 D' U L D2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R B L B' R B2 D2 B F' D'	
3. D' U' R2 D' L' R' B2 L2 B' L' U R2 D' F' U F D' F2 R B' D' B2 F' L' U	
4. B2 D R B F2 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 F' L F2 D' U' B' F' D' L' D2 F' D2 B' F2 L2	
5. U2 L R U' L2 R2 B' F2 R' D F2 D' F2 D U F L' R' D L' B2 U2 B' D2 F'	
6. B2 F' D' F' U L U L R' D F D' L R U2 B' L' R2 U L2 U2 L R2 B2 F'	
7. B' F2 R' D R B L R B' D B L R F U2 L2 R2 D' U F2 R' D' U L F'	
8. F D' U R D2 U' L2 B' D' R B' R' D' F D2 F L' D L B2 F' R' U2 F2 L	
9. R2 U2 R2 D' U R F2 D L' R2 D2 B' U' B2 L D U2 L' R' U F D' B' L' B'	
10. D' L2 R F' U' R2 F2 U' R F' L R B2 F R2 U B' F2 D' U' F' L2 R2 D' B2	
11. L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B' U F' U' L U2 R' D' L' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R' D2 U	
12. L F' L2 D2 L B D F L' F L' R' F2 U2 L2 R' F R2 D U' L' B F L2 R	

*2nd set:*
1. F R' U B L B F2 D2 L2 R' F2 D R' U2 B L2 B2 F L2 B F2 L2 U L' U2	
2. F2 U2 B' F L D2 L D2 U2 F' R B2 F2 L2 R F2 R B' D' L2 B' L U' B' U	
3. L' F D' F D2 F D2 L' U2 L2 D U2 F2 R' U2 B F2 L B2 R2 F' L' R D' L'	
4. F R2 U' L2 R U' R' F' L U2 B2 R F' L B' F D' B' L2 R' D R' F2 L F'	
5. L2 F U' L' R D' U R' U2 L2 F2 U2 F D' R D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R B2 F2 R D	
6. F' R F' D2 R' D U R U' L F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F' L' F' L2 R D' L' U2	
7. D L R2 B' U' F2 R2 D U2 L' F' L' U' B' F2 D2 U' F' D2 L' B' U B' R2 D2	
8. F' L2 F' U L2 R B2 F2 U F R' U2 B F' R' U' B2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F' U2	
9. B L U2 R F' D U R2 D' F' L' R2 D L' R2 F' R' U2 L' D U' R' D U' B'	
10. U2 F2 U2 B R' B' L' D' B2 U L' B' F2 R U2 B2 L D U R' B D2 L' B' L2	
11. L' F2 U R U' F D2 R2 U B' R2 B' D2 B F R' B2 R B U2 L R2 F D' B	
12. R D2 L' R B' L2 F' L R' U F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L' F' U' F D F' R2 B F

*3rd set:*
1. D' B2 L D' B2 D2 L U' R2 F2 D U2 L' B' F2 L2 D B F2 L' U2 L B F R'	
2. F2 R2 D L R' D' U2 B F2 U F' U' L' D' B' F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L' D' B L' F	
3. L' U L' B' U2 L R' D' B R' U2 B' F D U2 L B D2 B D B' L2 U2 R' F'	
4. D L' R F' L2 D F U B2 F' U2 R' F2 L' U L F' L' R B2 F' L' R2 B' F	
5. R2 U R F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D' L U' F2 R' B2 L R' B2 F2 D2 R' U' L R' D	
6. B D' U L B' F' L2 U R D R2 U' L B L R' F D' U B D2 U R' B' F2	
7. L R F' L2 D' B' U' R U2 L R2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 L B' F R2 U' F' U' B	
8. B L2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 L R2 U' L2 U2 L B' D U L D' F2 L2 R U' L' R2 B	
9. L2 B L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B F' U' L' B D' R D' U B' L2 F D U L' B F U	
10. D' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' R F2 L2 B' R2 D F' R' D' B2 R F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R B2	
11. F2 U2 F2 U2 R D' L' D2 F' U' R' U' R' F' D2 U L U2 L R U2 B D2 U R'	
12. L2 B' F2 R B' D' L B2 L' F2 L2 D' L2 F L D F L2 U' R2 D' U L' R2 F'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JianhanC (May 29, 2012)

Round 25, race to sub 12

1st average: 10.74, 11.99, 17.11, 10.66, 13.95, 13.60, 13.69, 12.52, 13.93, 16.01, 12.41, 16.09 = 13.49

2nd average: 13.47, 13.57, 11.53, 13.96, 12.81, 10.20, 12.34, 17.07, 16.66, 16.03, 16.45, 18.00 = 14.39 started great but ended sh!t. 

3rd average: 13.66, 14.70, 14.90, 12.27, 12.74, 13.45, 13.99, 15.47, 15.83, 14.01, 11.71, 12.15 = 13.73

Average of averages: 13.87

Pretty good but lots of fails.


----------



## Skullush (May 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Skullush - 15.10 (note: you don't have to get 3 rounds in a row sub 15 to graduate, just 1 will do)


 
In every other race thread it's 3 consecutive... Either way I'd like to get 3 in a row before I enter the sub-12 bracket.

Round 25
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of 3: 15.02*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.86
1. (10.43) 
2. 15.56+ 
3. 14.54 
4. 12.44 
5. 14.40 
6. 14.60 
7. 14.13 
8. 14.87 
9. 16.49 
10. 15.58 
11. 15.94 
12. (17.72) 

Average of 12: 15.85
1. (26.14) 
2. 15.78 
3. (10.74) 
4. 18.87 
5. 14.89 
6. 14.82 
7. 15.89 
8. 14.85 
9. 14.23 
10. 17.84 
11. 13.55 
12. 17.77 

Average of 12: 14.35
1. 14.54 
2. 18.46 
3. 15.05 
4. 14.90 
5. 12.24 
6. 15.20 
7. 13.29 
8. (10.45) 
9. 14.97 
10. 10.74 
11. 14.06 
12. (20.06)


----------



## Riley (May 29, 2012)

Skullush said:


> In every other race thread it's 3 consecutive... Either way I'd like to get 3 in a row before I enter the sub-12 bracket.


 
Do what you want, I'm just following what emolover did, which is you can choose when you graduate. Good luck!

Round 25, Race to sub 12

Mean of averages: 12.90
1st average: 12.37
(10.54), 11.08, (15.66), 14.64, 12.67, 13.51, 11.93, 10.95, 12.31, 13.00, 11.45, 12.12
2nd average: 12.35
13.50, 11.73, 12.48, 11.70, 12.98, 12.20, (11.64), 12.98, 12.13, 11.86, (14.89), 11.97
3rd average: 13.69 (ugh)
(10.42), 14.02, 12.32, (16.05), 14.91, 13.77, 15.38, 12.73, 12.75, 14.15, 12.94, 13.94


----------



## Sillas (May 30, 2012)

*Round 25*
Racing to sub 15

Average 1: 17.33
(20.65), 19.19, 16.06, 18.58, 19.29, 16.27, 16.98, 16.46, 16.14, (14.74), 16.76, 17.61

Average 2: 17.25
17.44, 17.61, 18.09, (14.86), (18.54), 17.34, 17.54, 18.12, 14.99, 17.70, 16.58, 17.06 

Average 3: 16.83 
15.66, 15.94, 18.79, 16.71, 16.57, (19.37), 15.74, 16.47, (15.54), 18.97, 15.74, 17.70

Mean: 17.14


----------



## Riley (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 25 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Skullush - 15.02
Sillas - 17.14
IMSLOW1097 - DNF
*Sub 12:*
Riley - 12.90
JianhanC - 13.87
*Sub 10:*

*Round 26 Scrambles:*

Format is 3 averages of 12. Average the 3 averages. (ao12 + ao12 + ao12) / 3. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



*1st set:*
1. L2 D2 R B' F' D' U L R B U2 B' L2 D' B' U R' F2 D' U2 B R2 U2 B F2	
2. B L F' L D2 B L' R' U2 R U F' R2 D U F D2 L' B2 F' L R' U' R' U'	
3. D U' L B F D U B' U' R D U' R2 U' L' R F' U L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2	
4. R2 D U2 R2 U L2 R2 D B2 F D2 B' F R' U2 R2 U R2 F L2 U L' B' R2 F'	
5. L R2 U2 R F' R U L' B' L2 D' B2 L D R2 U L D' L2 U' L2 D' F U2 F	
6. R2 B' L2 D' R' D' U B' F' R2 B D F' D' U' R' D2 L' F' D2 L2 B F D2 R	
7. U F2 D' B2 L' R' B L2 D L D' L2 B2 L' R U B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' U2 F	
8. U2 L R F R2 U2 F L' B L' B F U2 F D U' B' D2 U' F U2 F2 D2 B R2	
9. L' R' D' U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 B2 D F L R2 B L' R U2 B' F D' F2 D F2	
10. L2 D U' F' U2 F' L2 B F R D' L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' U F2 L2 U2 B' L2	
11. B2 L D' L2 R D U R2 D B' F' U B2 D L B L B U F' U L' R2 D' B'	
12. F2 D2 B2 F' D2 U2 R F2 D L2 R D U' B' F D' L U' L2 U R' D' L' R2 F2	

*2nd set:*
1. F L R2 F' L2 D' U' F R2 B U R' D B F2 R2 U L2 R' U2 F' D U L2 B	
2. R' U' F' D U F2 D' U F D2 F' R' F' D' R U2 B2 L2 U' L F' L2 D2 U2 R2	
3. L D' U2 L' B L2 R' F' L2 F2 U' F' R' F' U' F' R D2 F' U2 R U' R F' U2	
4. U B F L R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 U R' B2 U' L2 F' D U' B2 D2 U' L' D2 F' L	
5. F R2 U L B2 D' F R U2 L2 F2 R' D R2 U L2 U2 F2 L' R U B2 R' U L	
6. L U2 F' L2 B L2 R D2 B F2 R U' R B2 F2 U R B D L' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2	
7. L U' L' R' F R D B F2 L R U2 L D B2 F2 R2 U2 B L' R2 D2 U B2 F	
8. R' F R' D2 R U L R' U' B2 L F' R2 B R' U' F' L2 B' F L B D B F'	
9. U' R F2 U' R F2 D U' R D2 F' U' L2 B2 F' L2 B' D' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 U' F	
10. L R2 U' F U L R2 U2 B2 R B' D2 L D2 F R B2 L D B' U' B' F' L' U'	
11. D' R D2 B L B' F2 R2 D L2 D U' L U R' D' B' R2 U' L2 R' F D' B F'	
12. F L' D' R2 D' L2 U R' D2 U' F L' B2 F L2 B2 F U' R2 B2 F' R' F2 L' R2
*3rd set:*
1. L2 U2 B' F2 U' B2 D U2 B F' L' U' F' D2 F' L2 U F D F2 D' R2 B L2 B2	
2. R2 U' B R2 D U2 L2 R' B U2 L' R F R2 D' R2 B' L' D U2 B2 U2 L' F' L2	
3. B U' B2 D F2 L D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' D2 F' L' R2 U L F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D	
4. D U2 F D' U2 R F2 D U' B F R B' U R' B2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 F2	
5. F2 R B2 F' U' R' D' U2 L' R U2 B F' D B L2 U2 F L2 R B F' L F' L	
6. B2 L' B' F2 U' F2 R B' U L R' D2 R2 B' L R2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' L2 F L' R'	
7. U' B' R2 B U' F L2 R2 B D2 R' F L2 U L F' R2 D2 U2 L D F' R B R'	
8. D L' R2 B R D' U2 F2 U' B' F2 D U' R' B F' L R' B L' R' B2 U R D	
9. U2 L U R2 D' R B2 L B2 R B' D' U2 R2 B2 F' L' R B' L2 F' L2 F U' L2	
10. R2 D2 U L B2 D F D U2 B2 D2 U B2 U' R' F' R2 D U' R' F2 D2 U' L' F	
11. R2 B' L U B' U2 B' F2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 L2 R' F' L R' B L' R' U2 L2 R2 F	
12. L U' R' B2 F' D2 U' F R D' U' B D2 B2 U2 R2 B' F L2 R2 B U' R2 B' F'




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 25, race to sub 12

1st average: 14.38, 14.68, 12.56, 14.38, 16.05, 10.86, 13.32, 12.51, 15.55, 14.04, 14.57, 17.61 = 14.21

2nd average: 14.77, 12.14, 13.00, 13.29, 13.15, 12.24, 12.85, 14.42, 14.58, 13.05, 12.15, 10.48 = 13.09

3rd average: 14.53, 14.83, 13.92, 14.94, 14.38, 15.45, 14.51, 14.65, 16.59, 14.61, 16.31, 13.51 = 14.81

Average of averages: 14.03


----------



## Skullush (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 26
Goal: Sub-15
*Mean of 3: 14.95*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.06
1. 15.99 
2. 15.40 
3. 16.05 
4. 14.88 
5. 14.13 
6. (13.20) 
7. 13.40 
8. 15.30 
9. (DNF(14.39)) 
10. 13.80 
11. 17.84 
12. 13.82 

Average of 12: 14.21
1. (16.47) 
2. 14.12 
3. 16.42 
4. (12.06) 
5. 12.43 
6. 14.24 
7. 14.95 
8. 13.98 
9. 13.27 
10. 14.64 
11. 13.35 
12. 14.74 

Average of 12: 15.59
1. 14.44 
2. 17.06 
3. 13.97 
4. (18.97) 
5. 18.35 
6. (11.19) 
7. 16.01 
8. 15.96 
9. 17.33 
10. 12.41 
11. 14.26 
12. 16.13


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry for not finishing the last one, i lost track of time 

First Avg: 16.38
Second Avg: 16.10
Third Avg: 15.55

TOTAL AVG: 16.01.....SHEIZE


----------



## Czery (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 26
MEAN AVERAGE: 1768 
================================================

agh. missed round 25. oh well.

Avg.1 
16.81, (12.95), (25.03[two pops]), 15.75, 19.96, 13.68, 17.84, 16.35, 22.40, 19.36, 14.76, 18.49 >>> *17.54* (σ = 2.62) //new pb... I think
Avg.2 
17.45, 20.20, 19.86, 16.14, (22.31), (13.88), 16.75, 17.59, 15.18, 17.59, 19.68, 19.47 >>> * 17.99 * 17.99 (σ = 1.73)  //I am lolling
Avg.3
16.99, 18.48, 16.05, 17.12, 19.21, (22.27), 17.38, 18.04, 18.17, (14.39), 16.25, 17.48 >>> *17.52 * (σ = 0.98)  //meh

I wide range of solves with a few pbs in there.


----------



## Riley (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 26, Race to sub 12

Average: 13.08
1st average: 12.90
14.42, 12.11, 12.90, (14.54), 11.80, 12.67, (11.32), 13.40, 13.26, 13.70, 13.09, 11.68
2nd average: 13.63
13.45, 12.51, 14.29, 12.57, 12.14, 14.93, (9.70), 12.94, 15.01, 14.73, (16.45), 13.74
3rd average: 12.72
12.85, 12.65, 13.32, 11.62, 13.30, 13.14, 12.65, 12.54, 12.03, (13.48), 13.12, (11.00)

I have planned out a hopefully fun format of this race next round... and maybe future rounds...


----------



## Sillas (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 26 - Race to sub-15
Average of averages: 17.16

Average 1: 16.84

(14.73), 15.06, 15.87, 18.54,18.84, 17.61, 18.75, 16.70, 17.20,18.11, (20.10), 16.42


Average 2 : 17.43

15.61, (18.82), 18.04, 18.75,18.30, 17.67, 17.82, 15.86, 17.01,18.10, 17.10, (14.27)

Average 3: 17.20

17.20, 16.85, 15.50, 18.62, 15.84, (19.27), (14.82), 16.24, 18.88,19.14, 17.53, 16.22


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 4, 2012)

avg 1: 11.26
10.31, 12.59, 10.65, 10.16, 12.31, 10.57, (22.77), 10.25, (9.57), 12.82, 9.81, 13.09

avg 2: 11.25
13.29, 10.55, 11.87, 9.87, (9.85), 10.46, 12.57, 11.88, 10.02, 9.91, (13.37), 12.11

avg 3: 12.12
11.45, 11.02, 14.25, 9.27, 11.12, (8.86), 14.88, (14.95), 11.95, 11.27, 11.41, 14.57

MO3 avg: 11.54

comment: very bad -_-


----------



## Riley (Jun 5, 2012)

*Round 26 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Skullush - 14.95 - Congrats!
IMSLOW1097 - 16.01
Sillas - 17.16
Czery - 17.68
*Sub 12:*
Riley - 13.08
JianhanC - 14.03
*Sub 10:*
CuberMan - 11.54
*Round 27 Scrambles:*

*NEW FORMAT* :: I tried to be creative and (hopefully) thought of a format for a cube race that you all haven't seen before. We're going to do 30 solves, and count how many solves are sub 15/12/10 along the way. The rankings will be determined on how many sub xx solves you've gotten. I recommend keeping a pencil and paper nearby to keep track. If you get at least 26 (is this a good number) sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep on continuing to ensure you're sub xx. Please give feedback and suggestions on this new format. Thanks! Hope you enjoy! Still include your times in your post, your average, as well as how many sub xx solves you got.

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. F2 U2 B' F D2 F D' L' B' U' R2 U L R' D2 F2 L' F' L' R B2 F' L2 D' R	
2. L D' F' D L2 B' U2 B' R2 U L' D' L B F D L2 B' D' F D U' R2 B F'	
3. F' R F U F U2 R D U L2 B' L R B L2 F R F2 D B' F2 R' F' L D	
4. B2 R' F D2 U2 R2 U' B R' B L' U2 B2 F2 U2 F R2 F' D R2 B' F2 L2 B2 F2	
5. F' R' D' B' F' U2 L' R' F R2 F L B' F' L R B2 F L' R2 U L' D2 L F2	
6. L' D2 L R D2 L D2 L' B F' R2 B F R' D2 F' U F' U' R U R' B D U'	
7. L2 F D' U2 L2 R F2 R2 B' F L U2 L2 R2 D2 L R B' U' F U2 F2 D B' F'	
8. R' F2 D2 U' B2 R' F2 D B F' D B2 F L D2 F D' L' D' B' F D U2 L' B2	
9. L' F' L' U' L D B D U' F' L2 R' U' F' D B L2 U F D2 U2 F2 U2 F' D'	
10. B' F2 U R2 D U2 B' F' R D2 U' L' R' D' U L U' B2 U2 R D' R2 D' B D'	
11. U L' R' F2 L' B D2 U2 L U2 F' U L R' D2 F L2 U B F' R2 D' U B F'	
12. L' F D' U L' R' D R' D' F' D L' B' U2 F R2 U2 F D' U2 L' R' D F R'	
13. B L D2 B' D U' L' U' B' L D2 U' B F2 U L B2 R2 B R' B' R2 U2 L R2	
14. B2 R' U B U' B2 D' F2 D U L2 U2 B' R D L R U2 L2 D L F2 U2 B2 R'	
15. D2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R U' L' U' F R' F' L2 D B F L U L'	
16. U' L D U2 L R' D2 B' D2 F2 L D2 B' L B' F U' L D' L' R2 U' L' R' F'	
17. B' D U' L F' U2 F U F2 L' D2 B U' F' L' D F' L2 R B F' L2 D2 B F'	
18. U' B2 F' D' L' U2 R2 D2 U' R F' D F' U' L F' D' U2 L R F U B2 U F'	
19. L D2 B' F D2 U B D' U' B F' L2 R B U2 B' D2 U B2 L' F' R' U' B R	
20. U2 B' F U B U R D' F' R' B D U2 R2 D2 U2 L' D F2 D2 U2 B L' D U	
21. R U' L2 B2 D' U2 B' F' R2 B' L2 R' D' L R D' U2 B2 D F L D2 F2 D B	
22. L' F' U' F' R2 F D' R F' D' F' D' L D' F D U2 B2 F L D2 L D' U' R2	
23. L D B2 D' B2 L2 D U2 L2 R D' F2 U' L2 U2 F U L' F' R2 F' U L D2 U	
24. D' F2 U2 F' R' U2 B' D L B2 F' L2 F U' B' F2 U2 L B L' R2 D U' R2 U	
25. B2 F2 U2 F' D2 U' B' F2 L' R F D2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 F U L' B2 D2 R F' L	
26. L2 R' F2 D2 U' R' U L2 B L' U B2 R2 U2 R D U B R' B R2 B2 L' D U2	
27. R2 D' U2 L B' D' L R' F R' B' L2 R' B2 R' B' U2 F2 R D2 U' B' R' B2 D2	
28. B2 D L2 B F L2 D' B' F' L2 B' R2 B' F R' U R F R' B L2 B2 L' F' D2	
29. R' B F2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 L' R' D2 R' B R B U R B2 D F2 R F' R2 D' F	
30. F R' D U2 B2 L F' D U2 R F L' F R U L' D2 B' D L' F L2 R F R'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 27, Race to sub 12

Average: 12.95, Sub 12's: 7
12.15, 13.37, 12.95, 11.70, 14.44, 12.43, 15.86, 11.77, 12.57, 12.44, 12.64, (15.93), (10.84), 13.33, 15.28, (9.60), 13.34, 10.85, 12.61, 10.97, 12.80, 11.74, 13.73, 13.90, 13.21, 14.74, 12.99, 12.79, 12.09, (16.19)


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 5, 2012)

times (reset):
9.22, 9.49, 12.08, 13.12, 12.29, 11.52, 14.33, 13.48, 14.10, 12.32, 13.35, 12.59, 13.61, 12.75, 14.06, 12.70, 10.92, 13.55, 14.89, 12.60, 12.37, 10.99, 10.89, 11.89, 13.66, 11.81, 13.23, 11.38, 11.20, 13.62

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.22
worst time: 14.89

current avg5: 12.14 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 11.29 (σ = 1.27)

current avg12: 12.27 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 12.24 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 12.50 (σ = 1.16)


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 27, race to sub 12; sub12s: 1

13.37, 17.02, 16.26, 16.44, 13.72, 12.99, 13.55, 12.50, 12.71, 12.00, 13.09, 15.46, 14.41, 24.52, 14.00, 16.31, 17.28, 14.39, 14.32, 13.19, 16.11, 13.14, 16.22, 13.34, 12.24, 13.19, 11.20, 13.30, 13.62, 16.52 = 14.31

I did 200 odd solves earlier, burnt out for the day.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 27 - Race to sub-15

session avg: 17.71 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 17.73
Number of sub-15 solves: 2

20.05, 18.25, 18.78, 17.69, 17.99, 17.08, 17.94, 17.26, 18.46, 18.56, 19.26, 18.06, 17.91, 17.16, 17.22, 15.28, 16.73, 17.48, 18.71, 14.42, 14.63, 21.74, 17.58, 16.84, 16.76, 17.18, 19.41, 17.55, 15.37, 20.62


----------



## Czery (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 27 - Sub 15

session avg: 19.19 (σ = 3.73)
Number of Sub-15 Solves: 3/30 (almost 4)


17.75, (14.11), 20.62, 18.00, 15.19, 16.56, (34.13), 20.53, 27.40, 16.81, 16.87, 14.74, 18.21, 22.32, 15.03, (14.10), 15.00, 19.46, 21.06, 22.23, 15.54, 27.17, 18.04, 26.95, 16.97, 18.15, 20.78, 21.31, (39.60), 16.17


Broke a new Ao5 best. Should have had 4 solves if it wasn't for 15 seconds...
Not graduating any time soon.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 27
Goal: Sub-15
*Sub-15 Results: 17/30*
Session average: 14.40


Spoiler



1. 13.50 
2. 13.33 
3. 15.20 
4. 15.16 
5. 14.64 
6. (18.50) 
7. 15.10 
8. 13.44 
9. 14.17 
10. 15.31 
11. 16.89 
12. 14.85 
13. 13.35 
14. 12.36 
15. 15.54 
16. 15.45 
17. 12.25 
18. 14.97 
19. 15.12 
20. (10.65) 
21. 11.68 
22. (11.64) 
23. 16.51 
24. (21.35)  
25. 13.24 
26. 15.78 
27. 15.18 
28. 14.84 
29. 13.92 
30. 12.49


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 6, 2012)

13.52, 14.32, 12.53, 17.49, 14.23, 15.68, 22.74, 14.80, 13.99, 17.65, 17.03, 16.16, 15.13, 18.19, 10.98, 15.00, 14.09, 16.56, 16.71, 13.14, 18.39, 16.62, 15.41, 15.73, 15.57, 17.69, 19.44, 19.54, 18.76, 15.47

9 sub-15s!


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

****ing with my format I see? Just kidding, I do not care what you do with the format as long as you don't make it an average of 12.

Round 27
Goal: Sub-15
*Sub-15 Results: 14/30*
Session average: 15.46


Spoiler



14.57, 20.30, 15.05, 18.61, 13.97, 16.65, 19.40, *22.95, 13.98, 13.48, 13.83, 10.36,* 18.27, 14.12, 16.22, 16.80, 10.49, 11.65, 16.20, 17.98, 14.89, 21.82, 15.82, 13.70, 14.98, 16.34, 12.28, 16.47, 11.27, 15.14

number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.36
worst time: 22.95


current avg5: 14.59 (σ = 2.09)
*best avg5: 13.76 (σ = 0.26)*


current avg12: 15.38 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 14.48 (σ = 2.34)


session avg: 15.46 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 15.59




I am back from my stupid adventure of Roux which did absolutely nothing for me besides **** up my times, whatever though.

I think 26 is too lofty of a goal. I think 22 or less with a sub x average should be appropriate.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 27
Goal: Sub-15
Sub-15 Results: 14/30
Session average: 15.39


Spoiler



14.14, 14.24, 14.70, 18.97, 13.65, 17.39, 15.74, 14.45, 15.30, 15.14, 16.00, 27.02, 16.57, 14.75, 14.64, 16.51, 15.62, 14.27, 16.69, 15.02, 12.72, 12.27, 17.71, 12.33, 14.54, 18.23, 17.45, 11.75, 14.76, 17.49
number of times: 30/30
best time: 11.75
worst time: 27.02

current avg5: 16.57 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 13.20 (σ = 1.18)

current avg12: 15.10 (σ = 2.17)
best avg12: 14.71 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 15.39 (σ = 1.53)
session mean: 15.67


Interesting new format, nice to see fresh ideas i just dont like the fact that whenever i feel a solve is bad and sup 15 i stop trying because i know it wont count as a competition point and i end up doing bad on those solves.



emolover said:


> I am back from my stupid adventure of Roux which did absolutely nothing for me besides **** up my times, whatever though.


LOL i did the same thing, i tried roux cause of all the fever, biggest waste of time ever it really was like a fever GG, luckily you went back to the good side, i know a friend that only realized he was wasting his time with roux 2 months later


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Session avg: 13.58

12.35, 13.66, 13.59, 13.17, 13.96, 15.44, 13.32, 12.92, 12.26, 17.04, 13.65, 14.96, 14.37, 19.18, 15.35, 15.17, 14.67, 9.91, 13.75, 10.55, 11.74, 11.72, 11.41, 12.73, 12.85, 14.85, 11.61, 13.02, 16.65, 13.95 = 13.58

ending and 9.91 were good, but avg overall kinda sucked. 

(i have not competed here before)

also, r.27 lawl


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> LOL i did the same thing, i tried roux cause of all the fever, biggest waste of time ever it really was like a fever GG, luckily you went back to the good side, i know a friend that only realized he was wasting his time with roux 2 months later



Yes but I made myself look like an ass and made a spectacle out of my switching methods about a week and a half ago. But no, I am not back to the good side as I still believe Roux is the best method, but I have been using CFOP for over 3 years and switched when I was at 12 seconds which raise my times by 3 seconds, destroyed my finger tricks, created a pause of recognition, and wasted my time. But I suppose something good came out of this, my inspection is twice as fast now because rouxspection is so much harder.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2012)

Of course it deteriorated your CFOP temporarily. It's a totally different style. I don't know about lookahead as when I switched I was simply determined to get fast at roux and only roux. But I guess 3 years might have cfop set in a bit...

Pwnage: OMG you just made me realise I've been wasting my time with Roux for one year! Agh, my CFOP is now 8 seconds better than it was before the switch! And oh no, my lookahead has improved too!
Unfair to say it's a waste of time. Guess what- methods don't have speeds.
Cubing is a waste of time anyway 

More on topic, later today I'll join the sub-8 race...


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2012)

You would be the first to ever join that race.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2012)

O. Not much fun then is it? Nevermind.


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2012)

*Round 27 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Skullush - 17 (avg - 14.40)
pwnAge - 14 (avg - 15.39)
emolover - 14 (avg - 15.46)
IMSLOW1097 - 9 (avg - 16.03) Please tell your average in your post.
Czery - 3 (avg - 19.19)
Sillas - 2 (avg - 17.71)
*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 10 (avg - 12.50) Please count the # of sub 12's you got and include it in your post.
Riley - 7 (avg - 12.95)
masteranders1 - 6 (avg - 13.58)
JianhanC - 1 (avg - 14.31)

No sub 10 or sub 8 placeholder until people actually compete in it.

In case you didn't read last time, or this is your first time:

NEW FORMAT :: We're going to do 30 solves, and count how many solves are sub 15/12/10 along the way. The rankings will be determined on how many sub xx solves you've gotten. I recommend keeping a pencil and paper nearby to keep track. If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep on continuing to ensure you're sub xx. Please give feedback and suggestions on this new format. Thanks! Hope you enjoy! 
*Include your times in your post, your average, as well as how many sub xx solves you got.*

*Round 28 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. F2 D' B2 R U2 R U2 L2 F' U2 F2 L' R' B L2 B U F D L' R F L U2 F2	
2. R2 B' L2 R2 D B F D' F' R2 B F' D B D B' L' B2 F' R' U' F' R' B L	
3. B2 F' D' U F2 L R B' D F2 D' F2 L R' D' F' L' B' U2 B' R' B' L' U L'	
4. B2 F2 L' D' F2 D2 F D U2 L2 D2 B' U2 R D2 U' B' F' R B' U F2 R' D2 F2	
5. L R2 D' F2 D' U' B' F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F D' B L R' D R2 B D U'	
6. R U' B' F' L' B2 R2 F L2 F' U' B U2 B U2 F2 D2 U' L R2 D U2 L B R2	
7. B2 F D2 R' B' F' L R' D' L F' D L' D' B R B R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B'	
8. F' D' U' B D L2 F R' D2 U2 L2 D' R B' D U2 F2 L' D2 U F' D2 F R2 B'	
9. F2 L R' B' U' B2 L' R U' B F' U' F' U L' R2 B' D' L' R2 B' L' R2 U' F'	
10. R' D U2 F2 R D L2 R2 F2 L F' U2 L F L' F' L2 D U' F U' L B' U L'	
11. F D2 B' R D2 B' F U' L' U2 L B' D F D' L' R2 B2 U' L2 D B R D2 U	
12. F' L2 F' D' R2 B F2 D L R B' L2 D' L2 R2 D L R' D R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2	
13. R F' D2 U' B' D L R U' R2 B2 D2 R' B L2 R D L2 R D L U' B2 F2 U'	
14. U F' R D' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' U' F L' B F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' L D' L2 D'	
15. U' L R2 D2 B2 D2 U' F' D2 R2 F2 D' F' L2 U L2 R' F' D2 L2 F2 U L' U F	
16. D2 R' F2 R' F' D2 F2 L' R2 B F' D2 R U2 B L B2 F D2 L2 B L' U2 L F'	
17. L2 D2 R' D' R D2 B' D' B' F' L' B2 D2 F' D' R' B2 D' L F' D R' U2 F' R	
18. D L' D' F2 R' F' D L D U R2 B2 L' B F2 L2 D2 L' D L2 R' B U' L' B2	
19. D' F2 U2 L R B F' L' R B2 D R2 D' U2 B L2 R D F R2 F2 D' F D' L	
20. R2 F' L' R D' L2 D2 B U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L' D' B' F R B U2 B' R B L'	
21. R2 D' B D B2 L2 R' F' L2 U2 L R2 D' R D2 U2 L U' L' U2 L' F' U B L2	
22. L' U B L R U' B U2 R' D B D' B' R' U B D B' F' U2 F2 L2 R U' B2	
23. F L2 R B L2 B F U2 R B F2 L D L D F R' F U L' F' L2 B2 L' U'	
24. B L F2 D F' L2 B2 F R' D' B' L2 F2 R D2 U' B2 D' U2 R' F2 D U F' L'	
25. L F' L F R F2 D2 L' U F2 L' B' F D2 U2 L D L D F2 L2 D U' R B'	
26. D' L2 F2 L R2 B2 U' L' U2 F' L' R D' L2 D2 U L2 F2 D' B' L R2 U2 L2 R2	
27. F' R2 F2 R' D' F' U L' U L R B' F' R' U B2 U2 L' F' U2 B F R' D' U'	
28. L2 U' L B' F' L' R F2 L B2 D B2 F' R' D' U L' B' U' R' U' R U2 R' B'	
29. F D R' B R' B2 U' L2 D2 B' F R' F L' D2 R2 B' F D' R2 D2 L B2 F2 L	
30. R U2 B' F2 D' F2 D U' R2 U2 F R' B' R D' B' D2 L' D2 L2 R2 D L2 R' B'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 28, Race to sub 12

Average: 12.79
Sub 12': 12
12.04, 11.07, 11.29, 12.88, 15.58, 15.02, 12.63, 11.80, 13.33, 12.39, (10.19), 13.53, 11.20, 14.12, 11.03, 11.75, 14.39, 12.74, (9.87), 11.06, 11.93, 13.62, 11.28, 13.27, 13.64, (17.16), 14.32, 14.93, (15.97), 11.68


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Pwnage: OMG you just made me realise I've been wasting my time with Roux for one year! Agh, my CFOP is now 8 seconds better than it was before the switch! And oh no, my lookahead has improved too!
> Unfair to say it's a waste of time. Guess what- methods don't have speeds.
> Cubing is a waste of time anyway



Yea i was exaggerating a bit, roux was a good ride just didnt work out for me, im sure there is a lot to learn from doing different methods. And cubing is so not a waste of time.

on topic.. will post my avg later


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 8, 2012)

round 28, race to sub 10

12.22, 11.28, 10.04, 9.43, 12.05, 10.33, 13.76, 8.25, 9.78, 11.18, 11.18, 11.61, 11.31, 8.90, 13.66, 10.82, 14.31, 7.53, 10.05, 7.77, 9.32, 10.59, 12.09, 10.52, 9.98, 11.10, 12.26, 10.33, 13.39, 14.77

number of times: 30/30
best time: 7.53
worst time: 14.77

current avg5: 12.25 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 9.05 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 10.96 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 10.37 (σ = 1.64)

session avg: 10.98 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 10.99

number of sub 10: 8

comment: YAY almost sub 9 avg5, easy scrambles + skip... but pretty bad ao30 because many fails on other solve -__-


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 28 Race to sub-8.

8.30, 7.80, 9.80, 8.89, 7.53, 8.18, 9.62, 8.01, 8.34, 10.24, 9.78, 8.38, 8.05, 7.08, 8.55, 7.84, 9.60, 9.15, 8.15, 9.17, 8.19, 9.01, 8.45, 8.37, 9.60, 7.85, 9.16, 8.78, 8.07, 7.81

number of times: 30/30
best time: 7.08
worst time: 10.24

current avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 8.09 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 8.52 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.43 (σ = 0.73)

session avg: 8.58 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 8.59

Comments: onice. 8.09 avg5. Sub8.5 avg12 is nice too.

*Number of sub-8s : 6*

of the remaining:
6.xx: 0
8.xx : 14
9.xx : 9
10.xx : 1
11.xx : 0


----------



## Skullush (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 28
Goal: Sub-15
*Sub-15 Results: 16/30*
Session average: 14.80


Spoiler



1. 12.97 
2. 14.80 
3. 16.34 
4. 15.16 
5. 13.47 
6. 14.26 
7. 16.56 
8. 14.32 
9. (12.11) 
10. (12.39) 
11. 14.48 
12. (16.67) 
13. 16.59 
14. 15.61 
15. 14.94 
16. 14.16 
17. 15.01 
18. 13.46 
19. 15.99 
20. 16.61 
21. 14.02 
22. 15.36 
23. 13.26 
24. 15.95 
25. 13.28 
26. 14.49 
27. 15.56 
28. 14.79 
29. 13.29 
30. (DNF(16.61))


----------



## RaresB (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 28
Goal: Sub-15
Sub-15 Results: 18/30
Session average: 14.88



Spoiler



18.86, 13.90, 14.41, 14.20, 16.27, 12.34, 15.37, 12.54, 16.30, 14.32, 13.32, 15.65, 16.99, 15.29, 13.98, 14.21, 12.86, 14.10, 11.97, 14.26, 14.62, 14.24, 14.84, 17.36, 16.65, 16.27, 14.87, 18.03, 17.79, 11.84
number of times: 30/30
best time: 11.84
worst time: 18.86

current avg5: 16.31 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 13.65 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 15.29 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 14.25 (σ = 0.82)

session avg: 14.88 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 14.92



I broke apart in the last few solves 5 sup-16's  ruined the average


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 11, 2012)

times (reset):
14.49, 13.42, 11.25, 13.14, 10.45, 10.07, 13.11, 12.10, 11.86, 12.06, 11.43, 12.84, 13.79, 11.31, 13.10, 10.95, 15.67, 11.36, 13.87, 10.88, 14.47, 16.71, 10.73, 12.42, 14.66, 14.14, 14.38, 11.18, 14.46, 14.87

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.07
worst time: 16.71

current avg5: 14.33 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 11.47 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 13.53 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 11.92 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 12.80 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 12.84

sub 12 : 11


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 28, race to sub 12, number of sub 12s: 4

14.49, 12.80, 13.10, 20.20, 15.00, 12.24, 16.86, 12.86, 15.12, 16.01, 9.52, 14.88, 14.08, 15.21, 14.07, 13.41, 17.46, 19.36, 15.35, 16.24, 11.66, 12.55, 14.52, 14.47, 16.15, 11.09, 15.47, 15.03, 11.28, 13.63 = 14.44


----------



## Riley (Jun 12, 2012)

*Round 28 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
pwnAge - 18 (14.88)
Skullush - 16 (14.80)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 12 (12.79)
Daniel Liamitz - 11 (12.80)
JianhanC - 4 (14.44)

*Sub 10:*
CuberMan - 8 (10.98)

*Sub 8:*
5BLD - 6 (8.58)

In case you didn't read last time, or this is your first time:

NEW FORMAT :: We're going to do 30 solves, and count how many solves are sub 15/12/10 along the way. The rankings will be determined on how many sub xx solves you've gotten. I recommend keeping a pencil and paper nearby to keep track. If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep on continuing to ensure you're sub xx. Please give feedback and suggestions on this new format. Thanks! Hope you enjoy! 
*Include your times in your post, your average, as well as how many sub xx solves you got.*

*Round 29 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. D2 L2 R U L' D R2 F L2 D2 U2 L' B' F L' D2 B2 F U R2 B2 U' L R' D'	
2. R' F' D R B D' U F R' D' B F' D2 L' R D B L D2 L2 F R B D' U'	
3. D B L' D U2 L' R2 B2 D' U L' R2 F2 R2 B L R2 U2 L' R' B' R' U2 B2 D2	
4. D F L D2 L' F U2 B' D L B' D2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 U' L2 F' L' R F L' B	
5. R' U L2 R B L' R U2 F' L2 F2 L' F L R' U2 L' D U F D' U B L R	
6. L R D2 F' D' L D U' L R D2 U2 F D R' B F R U' F2 L R U L2 B2	
7. R2 B' F' D2 U' L2 R U L F L' F R U F' L' B R2 B' F2 L2 B L2 D' F	
8. L B F D2 F' U2 L2 D B2 L D U' B2 D' U R2 B F U' L' D2 R' B' D' U	
9. D' R2 U' B D F' D' L2 R U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D L U L B F R' D U' B2 R	
10. L U2 F2 U2 B' R' U' F2 R' D2 U2 L2 D B L' R B2 L F2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 D'	
11. B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' D' F D U' F U' F R D L2 R2 F L' D2 F2 R' F D2 L	
12. U' R' B' F' R' D L' D' F' U R' D F L R' U R' B2 D2 L' R B' D' U' B'	
13. U' F2 L' R' D' U2 L2 B2 L' R B' F2 D' B2 D L' D L' R B' L' R F D2 B2	
14. D' R D' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 U F2 D' B L2 F' R' F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 L R2 D2 F2	
15. R B2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 B' L' F' R2 B D' F D R' B' F2 R' B	
16. F' U' L D2 U R2 F R' D R D B' D' U2 L2 R B' F2 R B F2 L U B R	
17. F L' R B F2 D' U L2 F R' U' B F' D B' D U L2 F2 U B F D' B' F	
18. R' B2 L2 R' U' R2 B' L D' F' R F2 D B' L' D2 U L2 R U2 F2 L F2 L R'	
19. R D' U2 F' U2 F2 R U F' R2 B2 F R' D2 F' D B D L2 D2 U2 B F' D F2	
20. F' U' B2 R2 D R F U2 B U B2 F D2 U2 R' D' U2 F2 R D' F2 U' F L' D2	
21. D' L' R2 B' F2 L2 R U' F' D' L' R' D2 U R B F R' U' L2 U' F' R' D2 U	
22. L D2 B R U2 L R' D2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' R' D' U L2 D2 U2 L2 D2	
23. U B D L2 B' U' B' R' D R2 D2 B2 D' F U R' D' U R' F2 U L2 R' F2 R'	
24. B' L D U' R D2 L2 F' U F2 R' D' L2 R' F' U' L U' R' U' R B' L D F	
25. R F2 U2 R F D' U' B F' R' B' U L B2 L U B' R2 B U B' U F2 R' F	
26. B2 F R D2 U R' U F' D U2 F U2 L2 D' F D2 B' D2 U2 L' B2 R2 D F U'	
27. D L2 D R' D U R2 B L R2 B2 R' B' D R' D' F' U' L' R2 D2 U2 L2 U' B'	
28. B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 B' D F2 U' B2 F2 U B' D' R2 B2 F L' F2 L2 R' B2	
29. B' F L2 B' F' L' D2 B R2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L R U2 F' R B U2 B2 R B'	
30. D R2 B2 F2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F U F' R' U' R U2 L2 F' R B' R B2 R B2 F



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 29, Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 11
Average: 12.64
Times:
11.94, 13.10, 12.93, 13.43, 13.07, 13.29, 12.35, (17.46), 13.10, 13.03, 11.04, (15.32), 11.72, 13.01, 13.74, 11.85, (10.53), 13.82, 11.96, 11.59, 13.45, 12.32, 11.30, 13.51, 12.45, 14.74, 12.65, 11.37, 11.91, (9.96)
Comments: Better average than last week, but one less sub 12. First 15 solves were with keyboard, last 15 were with stackmat.


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 12, 2012)

round 29, sub 10

average: 11.13
sub 10s: 8

9.23, 12.46, 11.96, 10.29, DNF(17.29), 9.44, 15.72, 10.00, 13.42, 12.02, 10.53, 11.72, 12.58, 10.35, 13.91, 10.36, 11.95, 8.57, 9.77, 9.20, 10.47, 13.14, 11.14, 12.49, 10.56, 11.83, 11.92, 8.83, 9.52, 9.06

comment: pretty bad, done without any warm ups


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 12, 2012)

round 29, race to sub 12, number of sub 12s: 1

13.24, 15.84, 17.93, 15.44, 19.15, 18.21, 16.49, 13.49, 14.32, 13.10, 14.20, 16.98, 12.23, 16.98, 13.66, 13.97, 14.62, 13.35, 15.46, 13.28, 14.83, 14.58, 12.48, 13.76, 15.57, 16.56, 14.55, 11.84, 13.65, 14.58 = 14.76

Still half asleep, and done on Amos's Lingyun haha. Btw Riley, I really like this new format, I can tell how far I am from sub12, which is really really far


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 12, 2012)

times (reset):
12.74, 12.42, 10.59, 11.31, 9.08, 8.45, 10.87, 11.06, 12.24, 13.88, 10.54, 11.61, 13.68, 10.85, 10.88, 11.18, 13.51, 11.85, 12.26, 11.72, 13.48, 10.82, 13.48, 13.66, 8.50, 10.81, 10.49, 10.94, 16.42, 12.48

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 8.45
worst time: 16.42

current avg5: 11.41 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 10.18 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 12.01 (σ = 1.17)
best avg12: 11.18 (σ = 1.14)

session avg: 11.68 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 11.73

sub 12:18!!!!


----------



## Czery (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 29
=============

*Singles: 3/30*
Avg: *18.38* (σ = 2.70)

16.03, 18.04, 18.09, 18.54, 25.19, 22.52, 21.66, 20.26, 15.42, 19.38, 15.15, 18.30, 14.43, 17.16, (35.24), 26.19, 19.77, 14.81, 15.61, 19.52, 22.56, 17.49, 15.43, 15.42, (14.28), 15.38, 20.79, 18.08, 17.68, 19.66




Spoiler: Exceptional Standard Deviation



Personal Best avg5: 15.41 (σ = 0.03)
1. (17.49) 
2. 15.43 
3. 15.42 
4. (14.28) 
5. 15.38 

You can't get a closer standard deviation than that. XP





Sister took my cube without asking! > : (

Terribly inconsistent. Got better at the end. So many 15:xx that could have been 14!

Riley: Excellent format! Don't stop.


----------



## Riley (Jun 15, 2012)

*Round 29 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Czery - 3 (18.38)
*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 18 (11.68)
Riley - 11 (12.64)
JianhanC - 1 (14.76)
*Sub 10:*
CuberMan - 8 (11.13)
*Sub 8:*
None

In case you didn't read last time, or this is your first time:

NEW FORMAT :: We're going to do 30 solves, and count how many solves are sub 15/12/10 along the way. The rankings will be determined on how many sub xx solves you've gotten. I recommend keeping a pencil and paper nearby to keep track. If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep on continuing to ensure you're sub xx. Please give feedback and suggestions on this new format. Thanks! Hope you enjoy! 
*Include your times in your post, your average, as well as how many sub xx solves you got.*

*Round 30 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L' U2 B L' F D' U' B D B' F2 U' L R2 D R B F2 L2 U B2 D2 F L' R2	
2. D' L R2 B2 F D2 U L2 R D2 U' R' D' F' R' F U F' D U' L2 F D2 U2 F	
3. R B2 F R D2 B L2 R2 D' L F L2 D B2 R' D' U R D B F2 U R U2 F'	
4. F D2 B R B' R2 B2 L' R' U' B2 F L2 R2 U R2 F D R' F U B' D2 L2 R	
5. D U' L' R2 B2 L' R' B F' D2 L D L2 B R B F R D B D' B' F2 D F'	
6. B2 F D2 U' B' F' U2 F2 D U B2 L U2 L' R2 U L B' F2 R2 B R2 B' R2 U2	
7. L U L' F2 L B' D R' B2 R2 F2 U' B' D2 U' B2 F2 L' R' B2 R2 F' L D' L'	
8. L B2 D2 U' F D' B' D' R U' F D' L U' L R' U' B F' U F' L' R' B2 D2	
9. D' L R' F' R2 D' U2 R2 D2 B L R2 F' D2 L' D' U2 F2 L' R D2 L R D U2	
10. L R2 U L2 B L2 R' B' U2 B' L' R U2 R' B D' L B D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L F	
11. R2 D' B2 R' F' U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L' U2 B' U L B2 L R F' L D' F2 R2	
12. U' L2 B U' L' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 L F' U2 L2 R U L' U B2 D2 F2 L2 B'	
13. L2 F L' R' U2 B R F U2 B' R D U B' F R' D' B2 L2 U L R' F2 R2 F	
14. U' B' F L R D F' U' R D2 U2 R B F U2 F2 D' U' L D U2 B U B2 R2	
15. U2 L' R' D' F' U' F2 L B F' U2 L2 R' B R' U2 L U2 L' D2 R' B' D' U' R2	
16. B' R B2 D U' F2 L2 D2 L B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 F' D' L' R2 F' R U R' U	
17. L' R B2 L B' R B' L2 B' U' L' R2 U' L' B R2 D L2 F' D U2 R' B F R'	
18. F R' D L R2 U B' F' L' D' U B' R D L2 R2 U B2 U' B' F U2 B2 U' L	
19. D' U R2 F U' F' L2 R2 F' L2 F' U' B2 L' D' L2 U L' R2 D2 U' R' F' D F	
20. L' D' B2 D' B' U2 F U L' U B2 R U R' U' F L2 U B2 R2 D' B' F' R D	
21. L2 F2 U B2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U F' L R' F' R B2 F' L2 D R D U2 F L2 B2	
22. R' D2 U2 F' L2 B F D2 U' B2 D U R' B2 D L2 F' D L2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F'	
23. D U' L U' R2 U2 R' F' U' B2 R2 B F2 R2 D U B' L D F' U2 B2 R B2 U	
24. B' F L B D' B' F2 L' R2 F' R' B' F D' L2 D' U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U R D U	
25. U F2 D U L R U2 L F2 U' F2 R F' R' D2 R' F R2 D' L F2 R2 D U F	
26. B2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' F L R U B L' U2 L D' B U' L D' F2 R D2 B L U2	
27. L' R2 D2 L' U' R B' F' L2 U F L2 D U R U' L2 D' B U' L' D' U2 F' R	
28. B2 F D U B2 D2 U' F' L' B F' D2 B2 F D R2 B2 L B2 F D' B F2 D2 R2	
29. B2 R2 U' L B F U' R' B2 L' R' D' U2 B F' R2 D' L' U R U' F' U B R'	
30. B U B' F L' U B' R D' U2 L F' R B' L2 R' B R' D2 U' B' F2 R' F2 D'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 15, 2012)

times (reset):
12.76, 12.77, 16.46, 12.93, 13.68, 11.60, 11.39, 14.09, 12.71, 11.11, 12.14, 14.08, 13.55, 13.01, 11.04, 12.37, 10.64, 14.88, 13.16, 13.11, 12.12, 10.45, 10.72, 13.07, 14.07, 13.05, 12.78, 10.58, 13.33, 13.33

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.45
worst time: 16.46

current avg5: 13.05 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 11.90 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 12.52 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 12.28 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 12.65 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 12.70

sub 12:8
badddddd


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 15, 2012)

Goal : sub 18 : 10
15.98, 17.23, 16.98, 18.00, 18.45, 18.29, 16.71, 17.74, 22.25, 17.98, 17.77, 19.32, 21.54, 17.40, 14.58, 22.17, 19.11, 24.65, 17.95, 20.14, 23.29+, 20.33, 19.91, 20.19, 21.43, 19.06, 18.18, 18.00, 18.25, 23.31

number of times: 30/30
best time: 14.58
worst time: 24.65

current avg5: 18.50 (σ = 0.40)
best avg5: 17.41 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 19.88 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 17.85 (σ = 0.72)

session avg: 19.18 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 19.21


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

Goal : sub 8 
6.xx : 0
*7.xx : 6*
8.xx : 17
9.xx : 4
10.xx : 3
11.xx : 0

8.21, 8.21, 8.26, 8.73, 7.98, 7.78, 8.49, 7.33, 7.52, 10.61, 7.93, 9.55, 8.60, 8.81, 8.37, 8.74, 10.21, 8.84, 8.66, 8.35, 8.84, 8.21, 9.90, 9.08, 7.72, 8.19, 9.16, 8.68, 8.26, 10.13

number of times: 30/30
best time: 7.33
worst time: 10.61

current avg5: 8.70 (σ = 0.45)
*best avg5: 7.76 (σ = 0.23)*

current avg12: 8.73 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.27 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 8.60 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 8.65


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 30, goal: sub 12, number of sub 12s: 3

18.87, 16.46, 11.54, 13.01, 14.91, 12.59, 13.08, 14.96, 12.65, 12.12, 16.06, 13.36, 14.55, 13.80, 15.07, 12.44, 12.71, 16.36, 10.82, 12.09, 12.24, 15.98, 13.97, 13.51, 18.85, 16.82, 19.68, 15.40, 10.17, 13.36 = 14.30


----------



## Sillas (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 30

Goal: sub-15
Average: 17.27

best avg5: 15.53 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 16.61 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 17.27 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 17.14

16.28, 20.27, 14.90, 15.87, 15.83, 18.84, 13.19, 18.22, 20.13, 15.33, 17.75, 15.80, 18.45, 17.73, 15.04, 17.56, 14.74, 15.49, DNF, 19.09, 18.76, 15.30, 17.03, 16.60, 18.86, 16.48, 19.12, 18.20, 16.57, 19.71

Number of sub-15 times: 3


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 30

Race to sub 12
Sub 12's: 5
Average: 13.53
Times:
12.10, 11.65, 12.80, 11.32, 14.31, 13.25, 13.41, 13.13, 13.89, 14.17, 15.30, 14.73, 11.74, 13.91, 13.61, 13.41, 13.12, 15.11, 11.55, 17.51, 15.66, 13.38, 12.73, 14.62, 12.29, 13.88, 11.20, 13.42, 16.36, 14.49
Comments: I changed my turning style to much a much slower, relaxed pace, with (hopefully) great lookahead. Hopefully my TPS will eventually rise while keeping the look ahead. It made me slower so far.


----------



## Riley (Jun 19, 2012)

*Round 30 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Sillas - 3 (17.27)
NevinsCPH - 1 (19.18) Sorry, there's no sub 18 race, or custom goals, so I put you here.

*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 8 (12.70)
Riley - 5 (13.53)
JianhanC - 3 (14.30)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
5BLD - 6 (8.60)

In case you didn't read last time, or this is your first time:

NEW FORMAT :: We're going to do 30 solves, and count how many solves are sub 15/12/10 along the way. The rankings will be determined on how many sub xx solves you've gotten. I recommend keeping a pencil and paper nearby to keep track. If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep on continuing to ensure you're sub xx. Please give feedback and suggestions on this new format. Thanks! Hope you enjoy! 
*Include your times in your post, your average, as well as how many sub xx solves you got.*

*Round 31 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B L2 R' B' F L B F2 L B2 R2 U' B R2 D U' F L2 R' B2 F D' F' U2 R	
2. L' U2 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 F U R' F D' U' B' F' R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L B F' D R'	
3. R2 B R D R D' U' F' D2 R' F' R D U2 L' F' L D U2 B' D B' D2 L D	
4. R' D2 R D U' B' L B F L2 B' D B2 U' F' U2 F U2 B F2 L R2 F2 L' D'	
5. L U B2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 U B' D F L' R F2 D' U' L' D2 L F D' R2 F2	
6. R' D2 F L2 D' B2 L' B2 D2 B R U' F' U' B L' R B2 R F' L' B2 L2 U' R2	
7. D B' F2 R' U2 R B F R U B' U2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 D L' B D2 B L2 R	
8. D U2 B' U' B' F L U L2 B' F L2 R2 D B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 R'	
9. B2 D' L2 D' B' F D' F2 R D' B' L F' R' D' L2 R B' L' F2 L2 F R B2 L2	
10. L R2 F U2 L' R2 D B' L' R2 B' R2 B' D2 L' U' B R F' R2 F' L' F U2 R	
11. F2 D2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R' U F' D' U2 B' F D R2 U2 R B D' U B' R D R2	
12. D2 B D' U' L R B2 R B L' R U2 L R U' L F L F L' R2 D U2 L2 U	
13. F R2 U2 R2 D L' R F2 U F2 L2 U R B2 D' B' F2 R' F2 U' R2 F2 U R F	
14. R2 U L B2 F' L U R U2 L' R' U2 F' D' U R U' R U2 B D2 U2 L' R' U2	
15. B2 L2 R' D2 F R U' R2 U B2 F' U R B L R B' F' R' D2 R' U' F U L2	
16. D' U' L F' D' B F' L R' D R2 B2 F2 L' D' B' U' B L' F U B L2 R B	
17. L2 R U L R2 D2 U R F L' D2 B' F2 L U' L' R' D' U2 R D' B' F2 L' B	
18. B2 L2 B2 F' L2 D L' D' U' L B' F U B R F2 R2 D2 F L D' L D' U' L'	
19. D2 B' U' L' R F2 R F D L' D' U2 R' U2 L D2 R2 B L B2 F2 D2 B2 R' F'	
20. L B L U2 L' B' F2 L R U2 F2 D U F2 L' R2 F R2 D R F D' U2 B2 D'	
21. F L' R2 B' L' D L R D2 U' B D' U' B R' B2 L' R' B L2 B F D' F' D2	
22. D B2 F2 L R' D2 U' L2 R F D' B2 F R2 D B F2 L2 B' L' R' D2 U' L R2	
23. B D L' R' D2 U' R2 B2 L U' B2 D L R2 F2 D' U2 F L2 R' F2 L B' R' D2	
24. B R2 U L2 B2 F U B' D2 U B U' F' L2 R' B' R F D2 B' L2 R D' U L2	
25. B F' D' U2 F' D2 F' U F2 D' B2 U2 L D L' R U' L' B2 F L' U L' F L	
26. D' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 U2 F L2 U' B' U2 B2 L R' B2 F L' D' F D2 L R2 U2 R	
27. L' U' L D' R D B' L2 U2 L' R D2 B2 U' L R' B2 F' L' U2 L2 R2 D B F2	
28. B R B2 F2 U L F' R2 B2 F2 L' D' B' D2 B' U' F' D' U' F2 R' D2 B D' L2	
29. D' R2 B D' L2 B D2 B D U' L2 R F2 L2 D2 F' R' B' F D' U2 B L R D'	
30. U L D B2 D L2 F L' F' D2 R B D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F R D' R2 D2 L F2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 19, 2012)

times (reset):
10.98, 12.15, 10.96, 12.30, 12.21, 9.93, 12.80, 11.76, 12.92, 13.98, 13.52, 12.00, 12.69, 13.30, 9.87, 12.11, 12.24, 12.11, 12.58, 12.81, 14.36, 12.73, 10.91, 11.95, 11.95, 12.48, 11.20, 10.39, 12.34, 13.79

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.87
worst time: 14.36

current avg5: 12.01 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 11.70 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 12.27 (σ = 0.79)
best avg12: 12.10 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 12.18 (σ = 0.95)
session mean: 12.18

sub 12:9
sub 11:6
sub 10:2


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 31, race to sub 12 no of sub12s: 3

18.44, 12.22, 11.25, 15.11, 12.71, 14.13, 12.20, 13.94, 15.68, 13.77, 13.39, 13.70, 13.59, 13.97, 15.08, 13.70, 17.56, 12.82, 13.11, 13.64, 15.69, 13.72, 13.29, 14.88, 15.84, 11.67, 11.74, 12.76, 12.22, 16.34 = 13.87


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 19, 2012)

17.25, 15.69, 13.47, 14.08, 15.41, 16.33, 15.96, 17.03, 14.09, 16.62, 17.85, 19.41, 14.77, 12.31, 14.23, 13.77, 17.62, 17.78, 16.01, 15.58, 14.08, 15.60, 13.76, 12.91, 17.80, 17.24, 17.32, 13.03, 15.77, 14.67

Mean=15.58 
Best single: 12.31
Best Ao5: 14.26 
Best Ao12: 14.83!!!!!

Sub 15 solves: 12


----------



## Sillas (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 31 - race to sub 15 
Nº of sub15s: 1
Nº of sub16s: 6

Average: 17.08

15.59, 16.62, 16.98, 18.12, 17.97, 17.52, 16.21, 17.13, 16.50, 15.74, 16.45, (20.36), (15.18), 17.83, 16.98, 16.32, 17.79, 18.36, 18.94, 18.05, (19.30), 15.93, 15.51, 17.16, 18.02, 17.47, 16.60, (13.31), 17.76, 16.64


----------



## Riley (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 31

Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 9
Average: 12.73
Times:
11.64, 14.01, 12.04, 11.99, 12.19, 13.46, (16.95), 10.59, 14.53, 12.35, 11.94, 12.92, 13.16, 10.58, 14.36, 12.58, 15.14, 14.76, 13.88, 12.19, (15.48), 14.27, (10.17), 11.08, (9.26), 13.86, 11.47, 12.82, 10.55, 12.39
Comments: Stopped the slow turning, I just couldn't take it, lol.


----------



## Czery (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 30
=================
sub 15's: *5*
Average: *18.92 *(σ = 2.78)

Details:
22.13, 27.73, 18.71, 19.64, 21.85, 22.18, 18.45, 17.13, 15.06, 21.57, 15.49, 14.05, 13.58, 20.64, 15.45, 24.36, 18.54, 18.92, 19.36, 21.10,16.83, 13.70, 18.70, 13.86, 22.41, 14.73, 21.63, 20.68, 21.34, 21.34

Comments: Poor average


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 31, sub 15s : 1 .___.

13.78, 17.97, 18.19, 17.92, 18.01, 17.48, 16.33, 19.03, 16.10, 17.05, 18.92, 17.63, 19.02, 17.40, 15.42, 19.06, 25.29, 17.39, 17.21, 19.00, 20.25, 21.24, 24.20, 20.37, 19.69, 17.02, 18.39, 19.30, 21.65, 22.31

number of times: 30/30
best time: 13.78
worst time: 25.29

current avg5: 19.78 (σ = 1.68)
best avg5: 16.95 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 19.94 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 17.56 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 18.61 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 18.75

Lose it half way as I implemented 'tracking first pair of F2L'.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 20, 2012)

Let's start this up again, shall we?

Round 31:
Number of sup-15: 5
Number of 12-15s: 21
Number of sub-12s: 4

number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.70
worst time: 19.67

current avg5: 12.75 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 12.46 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 12.91 (σ = 0.95)
best avg12: 12.91 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 13.43 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 13.53



Spoiler



14.03, 10.70, 13.60, 12.53, 15.26, 13.70, 12.87, 13.49, 12.95, 14.46, 12.73, 14.74, 15.30, 15.27, 11.23, 14.57, 14.74, 13.43, 11.61, 15.32, 13.10, 11.87, 12.41, 19.67, 12.72, 13.20, 12.27, 12.79, 13.18, 12.27


----------



## Riley (Jun 22, 2012)

*Round 31 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
IMSLOW1097 - 12 (15.58)
Czery - 5 (18.92)
Sillas - 17.08
NevinsCPH - 1 (18.61)

*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 10 (12.18)
Riley - 9 (12.73)
Ninja Storm - 4 (13.43)
JianhanC - 3 (13.87)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
None

In case you didn't read last time, or this is your first time:

NEW FORMAT :: We're going to do 30 solves, and count how many solves are sub 15/12/10 along the way. The rankings will be determined on how many sub xx solves you've gotten. I recommend keeping a pencil and paper nearby to keep track. If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep on continuing to ensure you're sub xx. Please give feedback and suggestions on this new format. Thanks! Hope you enjoy! 
*Include your times in your post, your average, as well as how many sub xx solves you got.*

*Round 32 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L B' F U F2 L R U' B2 L' R B' F L' D' U B' D R D U F2 D2 L2 R2	
2. L2 F L D' L D2 U' L2 F R2 B F' U' B2 R2 B2 L R2 U F L2 R2 F2 L' U2	
3. B' F2 D2 L' R2 B' L B D' R U B2 D F2 R' F' L B' F' L' D' L B2 F2 L2	
4. F2 L R' D U' L2 R' D U' B2 L2 D2 U2 B U' L' B' R D2 U2 F D' L D B	
5. U L2 R' D B2 R F' U' L' R' D' L' B2 F2 U' F' L' F' U2 F' D' B D2 F' D2	
6. B' F L2 D R' D F2 U R' B F2 D2 B' D' F2 D2 L' B L R2 U R2 F L B2	
7. F2 D2 U' F2 L' R U' B D2 U L U' F' L' R F2 R D R2 U B2 D U R U	
8. L2 D2 B' D U2 F U2 F R2 D2 U' F U' B' D2 L B2 L2 D2 U' L' F2 L2 R D2	
9. U' B' U F2 L R2 F2 L2 B R2 B U' F U' R2 F L2 F R2 D R' D2 U R2 D	
10. F R2 D' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 F2 L U' B F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' U' R' B' D R' F2	
11. U2 B2 F R D2 L2 R' D2 L2 B F L B' L F D' U B2 F2 R U' B D U L	
12. D2 U' L' U R' D' U B' F R2 B2 D' U' L D2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U R2 D L D	
13. F U2 F' R' U F2 L' F' U' R' D U L2 R2 U2 F' D R' B2 D' B' R' B U B'	
14. B' R' D2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 B2 U' B U B F' L' B' F L' R2 B' F2 U'	
15. B R' F D2 U' B U B' F D B D B' L U B2 L2 U2 L' B' L' R' F L F'	
16. U2 L R2 B F' L' F2 U' L R' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B R D U2 R F D U' R' D2	
17. D' B D' R' F U2 L2 U2 B' D F2 D2 R U2 R' U2 L D2 L R' B' R' B' U2 R2	
18. F L2 D L' R2 U2 L2 B2 D U' B' D2 F R2 D2 R F D' R B F2 L' F D2 R'	
19. B F' L2 D F' U L B L R' D' U' L2 U L' B' F2 L' R D B2 F' D B L2	
20. L2 D' L' R F' L2 D2 U' B L2 R F U2 R' D2 L' D2 U B F' U B' L' B' F	
21. D2 R2 D B2 D2 R D2 U2 L' B F R' B2 L2 D' R F2 U' L2 R2 U R' D U L	
22. D L' F U L2 R U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 F' R' D' U' L' D	
23. U L' U2 L2 R' F' U2 L D B' D' B2 U' B L' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F L' F D' B	
24. L2 R B' L D L D' U2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 L2 B R B' R' B' F2 R2 F U' F D2	
25. D' L' U L' B' R' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L D U L R U2 R D2 R D F' R' D B	
26. R2 B2 L' B2 U B' F' U L' U B' L2 F2 U F L R' D L2 B L' U' B2 R' F	
27. D2 U' B2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R U2 B L2 R' U' R' D' R D' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R	
28. B2 L' R U F2 D U2 B F' U' R' B2 L2 R' B2 U' L2 R' D' L2 D2 B U R F	
29. F L' U' L D' U' R' B2 L2 U B' F L D U' L' F U' L D2 U2 L2 R' B' U	
30. B2 F' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L U' B2 F D' F2 U' R U L' D' U B F U2 F R B



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 32

Race to sub 12

Average: 12.82
Sub 12's: 10

Times:


Spoiler



14.59, 14.44, (14.84), 14.53, 12.82, 12.16, 13.66, 13.60, 14.45, 11.40, 12.03, 14.02, 13.17, 12.92, 11.15, 13.16, (9.93), 14.10, (10.28), (14.80), 11.58, 12.60, 10.89, 13.28, 11.21, 11.39, 11.30, 13.66, 11.77, 13.42



Statistics:


Spoiler



14: 8 (grr, too many) = 26.66%
13: 7 = 23.33%
12: 5 = 16.66%
11: 7 = 23.33%
10: 2 = 6.66%
9: 1 = 3.33%

number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.93
worst time: 14.84

current avg5: 12.19 (σ = 1.08)
best avg5: 11.30 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 12.11 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 11.96 (σ = 1.24)

current avg25: 12.50 (σ = 1.07)
best avg25: 12.47 (σ = 1.05)

session avg: 12.82 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 12.77


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 32, race to sub12; no of sub12s: 5

12.65, 14.33, 16.41, 16.99, 19.62, 15.73, 12.36, 12.61, 12.93, 13.78, 14.12, 13.32, 13.12, 13.00, 15.28, 13.14, 15.25, 11.85, 11.72, 15.77, 14.69, 13.52, 14.53, 10.86, 15.19, 13.98, 11.70, 15.10, 14.43, 11.03 = 13.88


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Just an idea, maybe you could make the number of solves to do every day the round number it is?

Can't do this week- busy


----------



## Sillas (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 32 - Goal: sub-15
Average: 16.97

14.89, 17.02, 17.21, 18.18, 17.86, (19.62), 17.22, 19.38, 16.88, 16.54, 14.78, 15.78, 15.97, 15.70, (20.33), 18.10, 15.81, 15.94, 19.37, 18.49, 14.98, (14.14), (14.05), 18.33, 17.56, 16.30, 18.94, 15.30, 16.37, 18.22



Spoiler



number of times: 30/30
best time: 14.05
worst time: 20.33

current avg5: 16.96 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 15.56 (σ = 1.78)

current avg12: 16.86 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 16.43 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 16.97 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 16.98



14.xx = 5
15.xx = 6
16.xx = 4
17.xx = 5
18.xx = 6
19.xx = 3
20.xx = 1


----------



## Czery (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 32
==================
Average: *17.59* (σ = 1.76)
Sub 15 count: *3*

Details:
13.20, 19.77, 21.09, 14.75, 17.76,16.16, 15.48, 15.33, 14.97, 18.68, 17.63, 18.65, 17.65, 20.95, 17.67, 17.99, 20.58, 20.91, 16.78, 19.32, 17.82, 19.42, 18.86, 15.69, 15.74, 17.93, 15.56, 15.40, 15.86, 19.61

Comments:
Lots of 15.xx. Too bad for those solves. Better average.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 32

13/30 sub 15
avg = 15.37



Spoiler



14.76, 14.41, 19.24, 15.24, 13.31, 15.77, 15.52, 16.68, 13.87, 16.00, 15.51, 15.83, 13.34, 14.70, 16.49, 17.47, 15.35, 16.03, 14.87, 15.97, 18.41, 16.09, 14.99, 15.90, 17.28, 14.75, 14.50, 11.71, 14.71, 13.67

number of times: 30/30
best time: 11.71
worst time: 19.24

current avg5: 14.29 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 14.29 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 15.27 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 15.22 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 15.37 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 15.41


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 23, 2012)

11.77, 12.04, 14.50, 11.11, 10.74, 14.26, 14.26, 12.67, 12.22, 10.80, 12.66, 13.18, 11.26, 10.91, 14.80, 13.83, 12.22, 14.36, 15.40, 15.06, 13.10, 11.55, 11.86, 10.58, 10.16, 13.32, 10.57, 10.82, 13.95, 14.85

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.16
worst time: 15.40

current avg5: 12.70 (σ = 1.35)
best avg5: 10.65 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 12.57 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 12.34 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 12.62 (σ = 1.47)

sub 12:12


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 24, 2012)

racing to sub 15


Spoiler



21.18, 18.85, 15.72, 19.95, 14.04, 18.66, 16.87, 16.42, 19.94, 16.96, 21.55, 23.34, 17.62, 16.47, 21.90, 17.10, 20.79, 16.39, 16.34, 19.01, 17.34, 21.02, 22.49, 20.19, 21.19, 17.74, 13.91, 19.32, 18.66, 16.90


Average:18.62
comment: I slowed down too much at the end.


----------



## Riley (Jun 26, 2012)

*Round 32 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
pwnAge - 13 (15.37)
Sillas - 5 (16.97)
Czery - 3 (17.59)
cubecraze1 - 2 (18.62) - Please count the number of 15's next time and include it in your post, though it appears to be your first time here.

*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 12 (12.62)
Riley - 10 (12.82)
JianhanC - 5 (13.88)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
None

In case you didn't read last time, or this is your first time:

NEW FORMAT :: We're going to do 30 solves, and count how many solves are sub 15/12/10 along the way. The rankings will be determined on how many sub xx solves you've gotten. I recommend keeping a pencil and paper nearby to keep track. If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep on continuing to ensure you're sub xx. Please give feedback and suggestions on this new format. Thanks! Hope you enjoy! 
*Include your times in your post, your average, as well as how many sub xx solves you got.*

*Question for competitors:* 5BLD suggested that the number of solves we do is the round number. If it were round 34, then we would do 34 solves, if it were round 35, we would do 35 solves, etc. If we did this then we would have to make the number of solves that are sub xx 80% of the round number. (right now it's 80%, 24/30 = 80%) If the number has a decimal .5 or higher, it will be rounded up. Does this format seem viable for you all? The only downside I see is that it will eventually get to be too many solves, in which we'll reset back to 30 maybe? What do you think?

*Round 33 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 D U R2 D2 B2 F R' F' D R B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F D' B'	
2. F' L' R2 D U B' U R B F2 D' U' L2 R U L2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 U' R2 U L	
3. D U R2 B2 R' B U F2 R D U L2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' R F' R2 D R2 D'	
4. D2 R' U' F U2 L R2 D2 F D2 B' R' U' R2 F D' L2 D' L' B2 U' L' B' D2 F2	
5. B R' F D' B D2 B L2 D' F R' D U L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' U' B2 D' U2	
6. L2 F2 L R2 D2 L2 R' D2 L2 F D' U2 F' L R2 D B2 U2 F R2 D' L2 U' B' D	
7. D' B L' U' F L2 B L2 R' B L2 F2 L R D' B' L R2 B2 F' L' F L' U R'	
8. B2 D2 U' F2 D B U B F' D' L' U F L' D' U2 F R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U L' B2	
9. D L F2 L2 B L2 R' D U' L R' F2 U2 R B F' L D' B R U' R B R' F2	
10. U2 B2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B2 F2 U' L R' B2 F' U F2 U' L2 R D U2 L R B' R	
11. F' D U2 L' B' U' B2 R' F2 R2 B U2 F' U B' D' B2 L' B L' R2 B F2 R' F	
12. D U F' L' F L2 D2 U' B2 F R B R U B2 F' R B F L F' D2 U' B R'	
13. F U2 R2 D2 U' R U' L' R D' F D' U2 B2 D' B2 L' D2 U2 B F' L2 D B F	
14. U' L R U L2 B2 D F D F' U B2 D L B' D L D R2 F2 R' F U' R2 U'	
15. B R B2 L' U B2 D2 R' D' U2 L2 U' B2 D F R2 D B2 L' B2 U' L B2 F' R2	
16. B2 U F' D2 B L D L' B F' D2 U2 L F2 L F U R' F' U' R U B L R2	
17. U' R2 U' B U L' R' B' F2 L2 F R F2 D U' L2 D U2 R2 U2 L' D' L2 D' U'	
18. L B2 L' D' L R2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F' L2 R B F L2	
19. U' R' B2 L D2 R U B2 R2 U' F' L2 D' B' L R' D' U R2 B' F2 U' F2 D' U2	
20. F R2 D2 U L F' L R' B' U' B' F D' R' F L2 D' U' R2 F2 U F2 D' L' B2	
21. B R2 B D2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 R B F2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 B U' F D B F'	
22. U L R' B' L F2 D2 B D' U' L2 U F U L B2 F' D U' L R2 U2 R2 U2 L'	
23. L2 R2 B' D R' F2 L' R F' U L2 B' R' B L2 U R B' U B D' F' D F2 R	
24. B2 U' L' D B2 F2 D' L R' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 F R' U' L' R U2 L2 D R	
25. U2 R2 D2 L F' L' F D' U L R D2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' B' R B L' D2	
26. B2 F2 U L R2 F L2 F' U B' R2 D' U' F U2 L2 D2 U' L R' B L' R D' U	
27. D2 R B2 F D R' B L R2 B2 D U' L B F' D B2 U2 R F R2 D R2 D L'	
28. B2 L B2 D B F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' U2 B' R2 D' F D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F L R'	
29. U2 B' R2 U F L R2 U' L U2 B2 F2 R B' D' L' R' F' D' L' U2 F U' R2 B2	
30. L R2 F2 D' R' D' R U B' L' B U' B D U' B' D' U2 R' B L D' F L D2



Tell me if there are any mistakes. Sorry for being a little late.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 26, 2012)

Sub 15
No. of Sub 15s : 0
19.25, 18.71, 22.32, 20.51, 17.46, 15.53, 15.54, 18.96, 19.19, 20.45, 23.05, 20.27, 18.26, 18.37, 15.08, 19.59, 20.47, 18.05, 19.64, 20.72, 21.63, 19.80, 17.77, 21.37, 22.02, 16.38, 17.75, 15.94, 17.91, 17.94
session avg: 18.99


----------



## Czery (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 32
===================

Number of sub 15s: *3* (no improvement)
Average: *17.69* (σ = 2.03)

Details:
19.44, 23.53, 25.01, 17.57, 17.34, 18.05, 17.60, 15.89, 16.24, 18.30, 22.17, 17.23, 19.48, 14.78, 15.05,16.26, 14.97, 14.92, 18.81, 23.27, 18.05, 13.61, 18.18, 15.64, 16.10,17.25, 17.10, 18.97, 19.63, 16.54

Excellent Average. Should do more look ahead.


----------



## Riley (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 32

Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 9
Average: 12.64
Times: 12.12, 14.09, 12.53, 11.64, 12.57, 13.09, 13.20, 14.08, 12.83, (14.58), 12.65, 12.83, 12.68, 11.84, 12.17, (10.09), 12.89, 13.44, (14.72), 11.65, 10.44, 11.99, 10.36, 13.25, 14.21, (8.64), 13.74, 12.72, 12.24, 13.50
Comments: Great single in there. Finally no sup-15's!
Time breakdowns: 14 = 5, 13 = 6, 12 = 10, 11 = 5, 10 = 3, 8 = 1


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Riley said:


> *Round 32 Results:*
> 
> 
> cubecraze1 - 2 (18.62) - Please count the number of 15's next time and include it in your post, though it appears to be your first time here.


Sorry i'll do that next time


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 32, race to sub-8
===================

Number of sub 8s: *9* 
session avg: 8.31 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 8.34

5.xx: 0
*6.xx: 1
7.xx: 8*
8.xx: 16
9.xx: 5
10.xx: 0

Times: 
8.73, 8.30, 9.26, 8.60, 8.15, 7.90, 8.92, 7.67, 9.29, 7.81, 8.45, 8.35, 7.66, 8.58, 9.27, 9.90, 8.39, 9.86, 7.70, 8.11, 7.76, 8.21, 8.33, 7.58, 7.48, 6.74, 8.13, 8.45, 8.48, 8.06

number of times: 30/30
best time: 6.74
worst time: 9.90

current avg5: 8.21 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 7.73 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 7.98 (σ = 0.33)
best avg12: 7.98 (σ = 0.33)

session avg: 8.31 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 8.34


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 33, race to sub12, no of sub 12s: 3

15.45, 15.51, 15.02, 18.49, 15.81, 12.99, 13.51, 12.79, 12.17, 12.57, 13.63, 16.60, 13.76, 12.18, 10.85, 13.67, 14.07, 12.00, 13.39, 14.20, 11.97, 12.24, 14.14, 15.46, 13.49, 14.51, 13.49, 9.65, 12.53, 12.95 = 13.60

Sick. Pretty happy about the sub10, non lucky.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 32

Avg: 14.87
Sub-15's : 16/30

11.xx: 2
12.xx: 4
13.xx: 5
14.xx: 5
15.xx: 4
16.xx: 5
17.xx: 4
18.xx: 1

Really weird average a lot of good times but also a lot of bad ones



Spoiler



14.58, 16.66, 16.92, 16.46, 14.17, 14.86, 17.79, 18.86, 13.16, 14.77, 12.18, 17.86, 15.87, 13.20, 11.31, 14.23, 16.80, 13.95, 15.51, 11.68, 12.76, 12.03, 17.08, 13.15, 15.22, 13.20, 17.04, 16.55, 15.94, 12.56 

number of times: 30/30
best time: 11.31
worst time: 18.86

current avg5: 15.23 (σ = 1.78)
best avg5: 12.65 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 14.40 (σ = 1.84)
best avg12: 13.82 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 14.87 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 14.88


----------



## Sillas (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 33, race to sub-15

Number of sub 15s: 3

session avg: 16.86 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 16.82


16.06, 15.52, 15.66, (13.35), 17.62, (13.75), 16.65, 18.15, 17.64, 19.48, 16.87, 17.01, 15.62, 16.32, 15.18, 17.94, 18.39, 17.56, (19.57), 16.61, 16.43, 16.96, 18.28, 16.25, 16.16, 17.01, (19.75), 18.52, 14.97, 15.47


----------



## Riley (Jun 29, 2012)

*Round 33 Results:
*
*Sub 15:*
pwnAge - 16 (14.87)
Sillas - 3 (16.86)
Czery - 3 (17.69)
NevinsCPH - 3 (18.99)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 9 (12.64)
JianhanC - 3 (13.60)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
5BLD - 9 (8.31)

In case you didn't read last time, or this is your first time:

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx.

*Round 34 Scrambles:*

Thanks Sillas for catching the round number mistake. I accidentally wrote round 32 on my last result, and so did some others (maybe they accidentally copied me) and I guess that's how I got the number. Fixed now.

Scrambles:


Spoiler



Question for competitors: 5BLD suggested that the number of solves we do is the round number. If it were round 34, then we would do 34 solves, if it were round 35, we would do 35 solves, etc. If we did this then we would have to make the number of solves that are sub xx 80% of the round number. (right now it's 80%, 24/30 = 80%) If the number has a decimal .5 or higher, it will be rounded up. Does this format seem viable for you all? The only downside I see is that it will eventually get to be too many solves, in which we'll reset back to 30 maybe? What do you think?

1. D' B R' B L R2 U' B2 R' U' B' F' L2 B2 F U' L F2 U2 L B' U' F2 U' B2	
2. B2 R' D' L R2 U2 B2 R' U R2 D2 B' R F L U2 B' F' L U2 R2 D R D U2	
3. L2 R' U2 B D2 F2 R B' D' B' D' L2 F2 D' F D2 R' D2 L2 B D' R2 B D F'	
4. B D' B L' R' B L R' U L' D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 D' B' D2 R' F2 L' R U2 F2	
5. B' L D B' F' R' F' R U' B2 L' F2 U R' D B' D U L2 R' U' F2 D U R'	
6. L' R F L' B' R' B' D2 R F' U2 F' D2 U' R U2 B' F' L2 D U B' R2 U B	
7. R' B L' F2 U' L' R2 B' F2 D2 U' L' F2 U' F2 D2 U F U2 L' U R D' U L'	
8. L2 U2 B2 F L U2 R' B' F' L' F D2 F2 D' F2 U L' B' L' R F U' B L R	
9. F L B2 L' B' U' L R' F2 D' R' F' R2 B' U2 R' B R2 D' B2 R U2 L2 R' D'	
10. R B2 L2 U2 L' D' U2 F' D2 B2 R' F' D2 L2 R U' B' L' B' F D' B' F' L B	
11. B F D' R D R' U2 L' D' B' U F U' F' R2 F' D2 L U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B'	
12. B2 F2 L U R U B' D' L2 D2 U' F' L D2 U L' D U' L2 U' R B R2 U' L2	
13. U2 F2 R2 D L2 R' D' U2 R' U2 L' R' F2 U B2 L2 F' R2 B D' U L U' R2 B2	
14. U L2 B2 U' F U B' R2 U' L' U2 B' L' B2 D' R' D L' U' L' D L' F' L2 U	
15. D B' F L R2 U' R2 B F' L D' L2 D2 U L' D2 U B D' F' R' U F D' B2	
16. U2 F2 D' B' F' R' B2 R U2 F2 L R F L U2 F' U2 R' B2 L' R B' D2 L' R	
17. B F D L' R' D2 F L' B2 L D R2 D F L' R' D2 R D L R U B2 F2 D	
18. D' B2 L' U2 B' F' D2 L R B' U' R2 B F' U2 B2 R2 D L R2 D U2 R2 U L	
19. L' U B D2 B2 R B U B F' D' U2 B2 F' R2 F2 D U' R' D' R2 F2 R B U2	
20. B' U2 F L R' D B D B F2 D2 B2 R2 U F' L' F R' U2 B' L2 D2 U R U	
21. F' D' U F' D2 B U L D2 B F' L2 F R' B L2 R U R2 D R2 F2 D' B' L	
22. B F U2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U L R2 U2 R B L2 B F2 R' B' F D2	
23. D2 U2 L2 R' D' U' B' D2 B R F2 U' B2 L' R2 U L' D U2 L2 R' D R U F'	
24. D' F L B R' U R D' F' D U B' L2 D U' B' F R B' F' D' B2 F2 U R2	
25. B2 F' U R' B' F D2 B2 D' U R2 U2 R2 U L2 B D' R' D L2 R' U L B D2	
26. L' U' R D2 U L R2 F2 L2 D' U2 B F2 R B' U L F2 D U2 L U' B' F' L2	
27. L R2 F D B2 L F U B' D2 B2 U L B2 D' R F2 D U' L R' D F D U	
28. B2 F2 D R B F' L D2 L' U B2 F R U' B R F2 D' B2 D F' L2 R' B F	
29. L2 D L B2 L' R' D' U F U F' U2 R' F L' R B2 R F2 L B2 L2 F L2 U2	
30. R2 B U' L' R' B R B' U' L R2 B L R' B2 L' R2 D' F D' R2 D U' R' U'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 33

Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 11
Average: 12.51
Times: 13.00, 11.76, (10.55), 14.65, 11.60, 12.39, (15.15), 10.86, 12.51, (10.62), 12.67, 14.04, 11.60, 11.58, 11.61, 10.65, (16.42), 13.19, 11.86, 13.03, 14.40, 12.57, 14.02, 12.29, 11.50, 12.56, 12.29, 12.78, 13.18, 12.70
16's = 1, 15's = 1, 14's = 4, 13's = 4, 12's = 9, 11's = 7, 10's = 4


----------



## Sillas (Jun 30, 2012)

*Round 34
Race to sub-15*

Average: 16.69

Sub-15s: 5

Times: 15.77, 19.25, 15.77, 18.64, 15.80, (20.01), 16.37, 17.84, 15.94, 15.23, 15.85, 17.02, 17.08, 17.51, 14.80, 18.02, 16.02, 18.77, (21.38), 17.96, (13.33), 14.62, (14.16), 17.65, 17.51, 17.30, 14.64, 16.93, 15.22, 16.32


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 1, 2012)

Round 33, race to sub 12, no of sub 12s: 6

15.02, 11.81, 14.78, 13.73, 12.70, 13.08, 13.55, 15.41, 12.98, 12.97, 14.03, 13.01, 15.55, 10.94, 13.48, 15.37, 10.97, 14.30, 14.10, 9.81, 13.54, 18.16, 13.82, 13.50, 12.53, 12.48, 11.65, 10.25, 13.28, 14.28 = 13.32

Nice


----------



## Sillas (Jul 1, 2012)

Just conferring with others .. Isn't round 34?


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jul 2, 2012)

times (reset):
11.22, 11.23, 9.82, 11.12, 13.79, 11.87, 10.53, 9.45, 10.02, 10.85, 15.50, 11.98, 10.40, 8.85, 11.32, 12.99, 10.79, 13.09, 11.52, 11.94, 10.15, 12.79, 12.58, 11.98, 12.35, 13.94, 9.93, 9.55, 11.05, 10.55

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 8.85
worst time: 15.50

current avg5: 10.51 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 10.46 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 11.48 (σ = 0.97)
best avg12: 10.98 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 11.39 (σ = 1.22)

sub 12:22

finally a good cube....


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2012)

*Round 34 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
pwnAge - 14 (15.34)
Sillas - 5 (16.69)

*Sub 12:*
Daniel Liamitz - 22 (11.39)
Riley - 11 (12.51)
JianhanC - 6 (13.32)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx.

*Round 35 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. D' U' B' F' D B F U2 L' U2 L2 R D U L' B2 F' D' B' D2 R2 B2 F2 L R2	
2. D' F2 D U L' R' U2 F2 R F U' F2 R U B F2 U2 F D2 R' F2 D L2 F' L2	
3. U2 B U2 B' L' D2 F' D' B F D' U2 B' R2 U F2 D L R2 B' F' D2 L' F' D2	
4. D L' R' B2 D' R D U L F R' B2 R2 B R F2 D' U R2 D2 B R F D R	
5. F' U' B2 D' R' D L F L2 B D' B2 D' U2 R2 F' R' B2 R F' D B2 F D L2	
6. B' D2 U2 L' D B' F2 D F2 L' R' D F' L2 B' F' U L F R2 D U2 L2 R F	
7. R' U' L2 F D L2 R' B2 U L' F' L2 R2 D' U' F2 U' L U' B U2 F' D B F	
8. U2 L R2 U' B2 F' U' R F' L B U2 F' D U2 B U F' L2 D' F L D R F	
9. R U2 R' F' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 B D U R2 B L R U2 L D' U2 R2 U' L2 D2	
10. D2 U2 L D B' U' R' D U L' B' F' U2 R' F L' B R D F L' B' R' D2 F2	
11. U2 R' B D R D L B' F D2 U2 L2 U2 L' F' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' B D2 F D2	
12. U L B2 R B' U' L2 B' R B F' D' U B' F' L R2 B2 F2 U2 B' F L2 R B	
13. F U2 F' L' R' D2 U' B' R D2 B D' L2 R U L' B' D2 U F' D' U' L' D' U2	
14. U R B F2 D2 B' F L2 B F2 L D2 L2 F' R U R' B' U' R2 U2 L' B R2 F2	
15. D' L U' B' D' F R2 D' F2 D L2 R' F2 D' R2 F' U' F D' U' B F2 D B' D	
16. F' L U2 B' L2 B D2 U R2 B' L2 R2 F L F U' R2 B' L2 R F' R' D' U B	
17. B' D R B2 F' L' B2 F' D U' B' L' D' B F' D' B2 F2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 F L	
18. B2 D' U2 B D2 U' L' F R D2 L F U2 F2 D U' B' L B U' R' U' B F2 U'	
19. L' U2 F D' U B D R' B' L2 B2 D' B' D U' L B U B F2 R2 F' U' L2 R2	
20. L2 F U' F L2 D' U' B2 F D U B R' U2 B U2 B2 R B' L2 B' D2 L' F L'	
21. L D' B2 D2 F' L2 F' D L' B2 R2 F D2 F' D B D2 U' B' F U L2 B D B	
22. U2 L2 R' B U2 F D2 U L2 F2 U' L' B' D2 L' U F' U2 B2 D2 L B' R B2 F2	
23. F2 D' F' D2 L' R' B' L' R2 B F' L2 U2 L U L2 D B2 F U2 L B L R F2	
24. D U2 F R2 D' F2 U L' B L' D L F' L2 R D2 B' F' D2 F D B' U L2 F'	
25. U F' D2 L2 D2 L2 D U F2 U L2 D2 U R' B' D2 U' B2 D B2 U' F' L2 R F	
26. F2 D2 U B' D2 R2 U B2 F L2 D B D2 L2 U2 F2 D' F' D L R' U R' U2 F2	
27. D L' F2 U R B2 F L F2 D2 L2 U2 F' L R2 B L' F R2 D L2 B F' D U'	
28. R2 B2 F' D2 L' D U2 B L' R' D U' R2 B2 D B' L B2 R' D F2 U' L R' D	
29. F D2 U2 F2 D2 U' B R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B D U' B U2 L' F U2 L F' D' L2 U'	
30. F2 D R' D F2 D' F R D' R2 D2 U2 L' R B2 L2 B' F' U2 B R' B' R2 B D2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 35, race to sub 15, No. of sub 15s: 20
Average: 14.67
13.00, (19.66), 17.97, 16.15, (10.38), 12.98, 16.29, 14.97, 14.70, 14.15, 15.57, 13.11, 15.22, 13.60, 17.43, 13.76, (11.82), 13.89, 14.54, 14.66, 12.94, 14.65, 14.07, 13.96, (19.71), 13.87, 13.50, 15.17, 14.92, 16.22


----------



## Sillas (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 35
Race to sub 15, No. of sub 15s: 2
Average: 17.57


20.40, 19.42, 19.96, (21.23), 19.03, 18.43, 15.38, 17.51, 19.34, 15.86, 19.14, 17.88, 16.87, 15.98, 15.74, (20.75), (14.74), 17.11, 19.51, 17.43, 16.76, 16.90, 18.48, 16.12, 15.32, 15.82, (13.18), 18.80, 16.54, 17.13


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 35, race to sub 12, no of sub12s: 3

13.99, 15.57, 12.55, 14.75, 12.56, 15.88, 15.49, 12.69, 14.23, 12.96, 12.81, 13.96, 12.27, 13.78, 14.56, 14.62, 13.93, 13.96, 16.69, 12.99, 14.37, 16.08, 14.33, 12.32, 10.72, 15.16, 11.23, 16.31, 13.33, 11.64 = 13.87


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 4, 2012)

To sub-8
Fantastic!
Sub-8s: 16

Session Average: 8.23
σ: 0.83
Best Time: 6.89
Worst Time: 10.01
Individual Times:
7.98, 9.30, 8.27, 7.66, 7.99, 7.80, 8.34, 8.88, 7.89, 8.42, 9.93, 7.70, 7.85, (10.01), 7.45, 7.90, 8.02, 7.13, 8.07, (6.89), 8.26, 7.86, 7.70, 7.99, 7.33, 9.20, 9.32, 8.92, 9.76, 7.61

Best Average of 5: 7.68
Best Average of 12: 7.77
σ: 0.83


----------



## Verack (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 35 - Race to sub-15

Avg: 16.37
#sub15: 8

15.54, 14.90, 13.91, 18.54, 21.22, 17.46, (12.33), 18.60, 17.90, 18.48, 16.05, 19.54, 15.06, 15.92, 15.33, 15.23, 15.86, 17.19, 14.74, 16.96, 14.99, 14.47, (21.24 pop), 15.91, 14.14, 15.82, 16.57, 16.13, 14.82, 16.99


----------



## CuberMan (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 35, race to sub 10
number of sub 10s: 9
Session Average: 11.04

9.30, 11.11, 12.14, 12.82, 9.84, 9.27, 11.98, 15.75, 9.63, 11.40, 10.28, 11.94, 10.55, 9.69, 10.80, 12.35, 8.25, 11.88, 10.01, 9.09, 10.96, 10.31, 15.19, 11.70, 12.03, 12.63, 12.64, 12.41, 9.59, 9.73

Terrible. Just terrible


----------



## RaresB (Jul 4, 2012)

This is for last weeks round 

Round 34

15.81, 15.72, 16.86, 18.36, 13.46, 17.66, 13.63, 17.56, 15.27, 14.04, 25.95, 18.52, 16.26, 16.53, 11.51, 14.17, 14.89, 14.07, 14.78, 19.32, 13.00, 14.97, 16.24, 12.34, 13.30, 13.57, 11.52, 13.29, 19.36, 15.11

Average 15.34
Sub 15 time - 14

Comment : Really Really Really bad but also really good, the begging ruined it.

This is for this weeks round

Round 35

Average - 14.34
Sub 15 times - 21

14.17, 18.27, 15.34, 14.05, 14.68, 13.60, 15.84, 16.48, 14.74, 11.54, 16.96, 10.02, 14.43, 15.34, 14.51, 10.10, 11.16, 14.84, 15.87, 13.43, 12.76, 13.68, 13.56, 12.38, 13.10, 17.46, 16.73, 13.85, 14.99, 14.88

Comment : HOLY FCK SO GOOOD, this new cool guhong v2 is awesome, 2 11's 2 10's and an almost nonlucky sub 10, not to mention the countelss 12's and 13's YESY YESYYES


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 5, 2012)

Racing to sub 15
No. of sub 15: 0
16.07, 19.09, 21.04, 20.95, 17.30, 22.68, 19.13, 22.45, 17.27, 17.11, 20.30, 19.61, 18.92, 18.31, 18.01, 16.23, 18.58, 22.26, 19.07, 22.44, 19.82, 18.81, 18.81, 19.47, 16.71, 16.80, 19.41, 18.04, 23.62, 19.94

session avg: 19.22

Just changed to half bright stickers, has yet to adapt to the brighter green, orange and yellow.


----------



## Riley (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry for the really late results, my family and I took an unexpected short vacation, but we're back now. This round will still end next Monday.

*Round 35 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
pwnAge - 21 (14.34)
Unnoticed - 20 (14.67)
Verack - 8 (16.37)
Sillas - 2 (17.57)
NevinsCPH - 0 (19.22)

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 3 (13.87)

*Sub 10:*
CuberMan - 9 (11.04)

*Sub 8:*
5BLD - 16 (8.23)

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx.
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday.

*Round 36 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L D2 U2 R U' B D' L2 B' F R D2 U' L' D L D U' L2 R U' B' R' F U'	
2. D2 L2 F' U' F' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D R D2 B F2 U' F R' D' U L' B2 F2 D L'	
3. F D' F' D2 B' R B F U L' D' U2 B F L U B' U2 F' U2 L' D F' R B2	
4. R' F' R2 B2 D' U B' L' B' F U' R B2 F' L U' R B R B L R2 B' D' U2	
5. F2 L2 B2 R' F2 R F U2 L' B' F L' D2 U F' D R2 B' F' R B' L R' B F	
6. F' L2 D' L' F L2 R2 B' L F2 D B' D' L2 R' D B2 R U' L' R D2 L B2 U'	
7. R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' F' L2 F' U' F' D' F' L U' R2 B2 F' U' R D2 B L' B'	
8. U' F2 U B L R2 F D2 B' F D2 R2 F L D2 B2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 D2 R	
9. L R U' L' B D2 L D2 L B' L2 D L U B F R' D' B2 F' L' U2 R' D' U'	
10. L R' D2 R2 U' R' D' U B R D' F2 R2 F U' B2 F' D2 F L' F' L2 U2 B2 F2	
11. B' L2 U2 R' B F2 D U2 L2 R' B' L U R' D2 B2 L' B' F2 D B2 F2 D2 U' R'	
12. U2 B L' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 F D2 U F R B' F U B' F2 L R2 F2 L2	
13. B' R' U2 L2 D B F' U F' L' D L B' R2 F' D B2 D' L R' B2 U' B' U F2	
14. B2 F' L2 F' L' F U L2 D' U' B F' D B D2 U' B R U2 F' U' R B' U2 B'	
15. R D2 R2 B L' B' F' R' B' L U2 R' B D R' U R D B R2 B' D' B2 F L	
16. L2 D' U' L D F2 R F' R' B' F2 L F L2 R2 B F D2 U R' D2 U' F' L' R2	
17. U L2 D' U' F' L2 R2 F R' U2 F2 L B2 F' L2 R F2 R D2 R2 F' D B' L2 R	
18. R' D' B F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L' R' U2 B2 L B D' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 U2	
19. D2 L U B F' U2 L U2 R B F' U' L' D' L2 R' B' U' B' D U2 L D' U L'	
20. U' F2 L U2 F U' F' U2 L D' U B2 D' U' L B2 D2 F U' L' B2 R F R' F'	
21. D' F2 U L' B' D U B L R2 U L D' F' U' R U2 B' U' B L' D2 R' F' L2	
22. U2 R' F L2 B' F' R' U2 L2 R F2 L' R' U' R2 U2 R B2 U' B2 R D2 R2 F R	
23. R D2 U F2 U' L2 D U' F D' B' F2 R2 U2 F2 D U R' U2 B2 L' D' L R U'	
24. L2 D F2 L' R2 F D2 R2 F D F2 L F D R' U L' B' F D B' L F' L2 B2	
25. D2 B' D2 L2 D2 U R' F L U' F' R' U2 B2 R' U' L' F' D B2 R' F' L R B'	
26. B' F' D2 U L R' D R' B' U2 R' B U' L' R B D2 U2 R2 F2 L' R' F L2 R'	
27. B' F D2 F R U2 L' B' F2 R D U2 L R U L' B2 L F2 D' B L' D' F2 L2	
28. B F2 R D R' F L' D' L2 R2 B2 R' U L2 R D U B' R D' U' L F' R F'	
29. R F' R U F D' L2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F' D2 L R2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 F'	
30. D' U' R' D2 R D2 B' L' B' R2 D B F2 U' L2 R U R D B L B D2 U2 F'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Verack (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 36 - Race to sub-15

Avg: 15.45
#sub15: 9

17.80, 16.56, 13.46, 15.22, 11.68, 17.12, 16.53, 16.58, 14.83, 12.67, 14.50, 15.51, 15.31, (11.43), 16.57, 16.02, 15.25, 14.99, 13.53, 15.12, 15.97, 16.93, 12.19, (19.37), 17.91, 15.65, 17.37, 17.07, 15.21, 15.07

That was an amazing average for me! Best avg12: 14.63, my first sub-15 avg12!


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 36, goal: sub12, no of sub12s: 1

13.48, 15.21, 12.85, 11.57, 12.38, 13.40, 12.54, 13.66, 14.59, 12.15, 13.59, 14.43, 19.68, 12.51, 15.63, 13.55, 15.42, 18.08, 12.89, 12.25, 12.33, 14.51, 15.58, 12.30, 15.04, 12.42, 12.30, 15.57, 12.55, 14.36 = 13.77

Nice average but only one sub 12.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 36 - Race to sub-15

Number of sub-15's: 7

stats: (hide)
number of times: 29/29
best time: 13.10
worst time: 19.50

current avg5: 15.48 (σ = 1.86)
best avg5: 14.85 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 15.84 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 15.84 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: *16.51* (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 16.49

17.18, (19.37), 15.07, 18.56, 16.27, 18.65, (19.50), 18.54, 14.29, 14.92, 18.62, 15.03, 17.23, 16.65, 15.60, 14.86, 18.31, 16.14, 17.02, 15.35, 16.65, 17.62, 14.93, 14.20, (13.10), 18.19, 15.43, 17.37, (13.65)


----------



## Czery (Jul 8, 2012)

Round 36
=================
sub 15: 1 : (
Average: 18.36 (σ = 2.10)
Details:
24.71, 14.37, 24.74, 18.10, 18.99, 18.77, 17.50, 15.85, 15.65, 20.40, 18.65, 16.10, 19.37, 19.44, 17.89, 18.54, 16.10, 16.12, 16.96, 18.81, 17.91, 16.35, 18.35, 20.46, 16.07, 16.12, 17.91, 23.04, 17.89, 17.09

Did it all in one sitting. My guhong is getting gunky.


----------



## Riley (Jul 8, 2012)

Round 36, Race to sub 12

Average: 12.54
Sub 12's: 11
Times: 11.74, 14.57, 12.64, 11.41, 12.87, (15.94), 13.19, 12.73, 11.41, (15.35), 13.03, 14.07, 12.20, 10.81, 11.37, 14.02, 13.86, 12.47, 11.51, 13.33, 11.95, 12.43, 11.45, 11.65, (10.09), 13.94, 12.80, 12.33, (9.12), 12.16
15 = 2, 14 = 3, 13 = 5, 12 = 9, 11 = 8, 10 = 2, 9 = 1
Comments: Too many sup 12's. Nice NL 9.12, with G Perm.


----------



## Riley (Jul 10, 2012)

*Round 36 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Verack - 9 (15.45)
Sillas - 7 (16.51)
Czery - 1 (18.36)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 11 (12.54)
JianhanC - 1 (13.77)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 24 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 37 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. D2 F D U' L R D2 U' L F D' B' F D' L2 U' L2 D' U' B2 F2 D B' D U	
2. B U' L' R2 B2 R' F L2 F D2 L R U' R F2 L2 U2 F' D F' L' F2 U R2 F	
3. R' B2 U B' D' B2 L2 D2 U2 F' D' U L' B D B2 D L' R D2 L' D' U' L' U'	
4. F2 L2 D2 L2 R F D' B D L2 F' L F U B2 D2 B' F2 L' F' R U2 R' B' F	
5. U L' U2 B F D F2 L' U' F R2 B2 R B' U L D2 B' F2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' L	
6. D B F' L' F' D R' B U L2 B2 U L2 F D' F L2 B2 D R U B2 R D' R2	
7. U' L2 R' U2 L B2 R F2 U2 B' D' R2 F2 D U2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 R D F U	
8. L2 D U F R2 U' L F2 L2 D2 L D2 B' F D' U F2 R' U' L2 U B2 U' B F	
9. B' F U L B F' U' L' R' D L D' R D R' F2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 L' B' R2 F2	
10. B2 D2 R' B' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F D2 B F U F' L F D' U2 R' D' L D B2 U	
11. B F D F' L B2 F L R' F2 U2 L U2 L2 U L U2 B F D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2	
12. F' D' U2 R' B' U' F' U' F R U2 R B2 L' R' U' L2 B F' L' R' D2 B F2 U2	
13. B' L' R2 D L U F' R B2 D2 R2 D' U R' F' R U2 B F' L' B L R' D' U	
14. B' F' L F2 D F2 D B L' B2 R F R B2 F L R2 D2 L' D F' D' R B2 F	
15. U B2 U' B2 F D F U R' F' U2 L' U F D B2 D' L2 D' B L R D U B	
16. U2 B' F' U B' F2 D2 L' B R2 B L R' D2 U L2 F2 L F U' F2 L' B' L R	
17. L U L D B' F2 D' L B D' U' L R2 D2 L' D2 U2 B U F' D U B' L' U	
18. F2 R B2 L' B L2 F2 D2 U B L2 F2 L' R' D2 L' B2 F' D' R D2 U L2 R' D'	
19. L2 B R U' B' F L' R D2 F2 D U R U2 L2 D L' B' R' B' D' L D2 L' F'	
20. F2 D2 B' F' L' D2 U B2 L' B' D L2 F' D U' R2 U' L' U L2 R' D' U2 L R'	
21. R2 F D2 L' R' D' U2 B R D2 L D' L U F' R' D U' L' B D U' L2 D' F	
22. B R2 F L D' U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' D' L2 F R2 B' R2 D U2 R2 F' U' L2 R2 B2	
23. B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 R B D U2 F2 R' B F L2 F D2 F2 L B D	
24. L R2 B2 R2 D U' B D B2 L' D' F2 D L R' D' B' F2 U2 L2 R' B' F U R'	
25. F' L' U2 B F R U2 L U2 L R2 F' U L B U2 F U' L B F' D L B' F	
26. L' B' R F D U2 R' B L F2 L R' D2 L D L' U F' R2 U' B D2 U' R F2	
27. L2 B' D' B' F' U L' U B' R2 B L2 R U' B' F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' D' U2 L2	
28. F' U' B2 F2 R D U R' F2 U2 L U' B L2 B F2 U' B2 D2 B L2 D R2 B F2	
29. F2 L R2 U B2 L2 D' L D2 U L F' U2 B F' R U2 L' U R2 B' F' U' L R	
30. U' F R B F2 R2 U2 F U' B2 L2 D2 U L B2 L R2 F D R' U2 L' R2 F' L'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 37, Race to Sub-12

Sub 12's: 8
Average: 12.55
Times: 13.38, 11.40, 12.28, 12.78, 12.47, 13.34, 11.71, 11.96, 12.02, 12.84, 11.31, 11.31, (14.43), 12.56, 12.40, 12.84, 12.94, (8.91), 12.33, 12.16, 13.27, 11.75, (14.43), (11.09), 13.21, 13.43, 12.65, 13.94, 13.09, 12.88
Comments: Nice NL 8.91. Good for not many sup 12's, but not enough sub 12's. No 10's or 9's, which seems odd. (and not good)
Breakdown: 14 = 2, 13 = 7, 12 = 12, 11 = 7, 8 = 1


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 37 - Race to Sub 15

Sub 15's: 5

*Session average: 16.95*

Times: 17.12, 19.92, 18.84, 17.36, 13.88, 15.36, 15.95, 15.87, 14.08, 14.17, 16.56, 19.75, 17.89, 18.32, 21.79, 17.07, 21.71, 13.77, 15.89, 17.18, 14.67, 19.08, 15.52, 16.99, 17.09, 17.72, 15.68, 17.13, 18.70, 16.70

Still long to go


----------



## KCuber (Jul 10, 2012)

Goal: Sub 12
10.27, 10.60, 12.14, 12.85, 13.65, 10.90, 11.26, 12.29, 10.15, 12.04, 13.05, 11.63, 12.19, 10.95, 9.70, 9.80, 10.20, 10.93, 10.61, 9.90, 11.06, 13.27, 11.43, 11.46, 11.80, 10.63, 11.84, 12.28, 12.07, 12.87
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.70
worst time: 13.65

current avg5: 12.06 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 10.20 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 11.61 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 10.78 (σ = 0.68)

session avg: 11.44 (σ = 0.90)
session mean: 11.46

I was doing great for his average, i dont know how i got a 10.78 avg of 12

13-3 12-8 11-7 10-9 9-3
Number of Sub 12s- 19


----------



## BlackStahli (Jul 10, 2012)

Goal: Sub12
14.34, 13.27, 10.91, 12.96, 10.54, 14.61, 14.49, 13.24, 11.83, 14.76, 13.82, 12.72, (10.27), 13.68, 12.58,11.83, 12.26, 11.58, 11.68, 13.62, 14.03, 12.44, 11.42, 16.45, 15.26, 15.72, 13.84, 10.90, (16.68), 11.20

best ao5: 11.92

best ao12: 12.38

session average: 13.10

*Number of Sub 12s: 10 * (no sub-10s though ]: )

Damn, this is actually pretty good for me, but I went "f*ck it baylife" towards the end, thus the sup-14s


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 37 - Sub-15

Average - 18.24
No. sub-15 - 1

*Times*
15.85, 19.49, 17.59, 19.94, *14.33*, 20.12, 17.05, *22.64*, 16.54, 15.64, 22.06+, 20.18, 16.91, 16.85, 16.16, 19.24, 17.64, 15.24, 15.77, 18.21, 17.47, 18.04, 19.04, 19.09, 21.33, 19.71, 21.96, 15.48, 19.22, 19.64

Not good at all, only one sub-15...


----------



## Sillas (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 37 - Goal: Sub-15

Average: 17.37
No. of sub15: 1

(19.72), 18.94, 18.82, 15.79, 17.37, 18.12, 19.13, 18.55, 16.59, 16.17, 18.36, 17.23, 16.93, 17.29, 15.80, 18.90, 17.04, 19.18, (13.07), 15.89, 17.03, 16.33, 16.00, 15.50, 17.84, 18.71, (15.03), (20.11), 15.33, 18.66


----------



## Czery (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 37
==============

Sub 15s: 2
Avg: 18.13 (σ = 2.13)
Details:
18.68, 15.35, (*14.77*), 27.65, 18.33, 19.69, 16.20, 22.05, 18.26, 16.58, 20.67, 16.12, 22.19, 20.22, 23.42, 16.48, (*14.63*), 17.74, 17.25, 23.89, 17.04, 17.53,15.19, 18.50, 17.91, 17.63, 17.12, 17.90, 15.64, 17.67

Still having trouble staying under the 20 threshold.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 37 sub 15 

13.53, 13.83, 12.15, 13.33, 13.31, 16.09, 16.00, 13.27, 13.31, 14.22, 12.98, 13.48, 10.10, 14.19, 14.44, 18.92, 17.06, 13.13, 13.21, 13.74, 19.53, 16.00, 15.63, 15.28, 14.34, 14.90, 10.61, 17.49, 12.90, 16.31 = 14.39

20/30 were sub 15

The cubing gods were very kind to me this past week they blessed me with a tremendous speed improvement i am now dropping 13's on a very consistent basis, sadly when its not a 13 or under its always bad thats why the average is this high too many 17's and stuff like that, hopefully ill be able to eliminate those bad times and get a consistent 13's than it will be race to sub 12 for me


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 12, 2012)

Round 37, Goal: Sub-15
Sub-15 Solves: 17
Session Average: 15.12

Times: 14.83, 16.45, 13.73, 16.95, 19.49, 17.07, 16.49, (10.80), (20.14), 13.37, 14.47, 12.00, 14.91, 14.39, 13.03, 17.86, 17.79, 13.59, 17.63, 13.78, 13.78, 17.09, 13.64, 12.01, 16.73, 13.72, 12.82, 15.29, 14.79, 16.98

Consistency ;-;


----------



## Riley (Jul 13, 2012)

*Round 37 Results:*

Update: Changing the required number of sub xy's to 22, because it seems to be sufficient enough to have a steady sub xy average.

*Sub 15:*
pwnAge - 20 (14.39)
bigbee99 - 17 (15.12)
god of rubic 2 - 5 (16.95)
Czery - 2 (18.13)
Sillas - 1 (17.37)
MeshuggahX - 1 (18.24)

*Sub 12:*
KCuber - 19 (11.44)
BlackStahli - 10 (13.10)
Riley - 8 (12.55)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
None

A lot of participation this week, nice!

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 38 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



Good luck!

1. R2 D R2 B' L' R2 D' F' L2 R' F D L D R B' D' B2 F U2 L D2 U F' R'	
2. R' D U' F2 U F' R2 D' F2 D U' B L2 R' B2 D' U' L' D2 R2 B' U B2 F' D'	
3. D' F U F2 U B U B2 L B D' U2 B' F2 R B' F' D L D' U2 B F2 L U2	
4. U2 B' D U F2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 R F R F' U' B2 L R U' F2 R2 D L2 D' L'	
5. F L D B2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' D2 B2 U L2 F L2 F U2 L U R2 U'	
6. B R2 D U2 L B' R' U L R' B2 F' U2 F' R D F L' D F L' R F R U	
7. B' D' L' R B2 L F2 L R U' B' R2 F' U' B' F2 L' R' B2 F L D B L F	
8. U2 L2 U' F' R' F' D F L F R2 B L2 R2 U2 R' D L' D2 L' R' B F D' U	
9. F' D' U L D' U2 B D' U' F' L R2 D2 B F L' B' L' R' D2 U2 F' D B' D	
10. L2 R2 D U L D2 F U2 B R2 F2 L B2 D U' F2 L2 F L2 D2 L U2 L B2 R'	
11. L2 U B F2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' R' B2 F' R B2 R' B U2 L D' F2 D' F2 D' U2 R2	
12. R' D B' R2 D2 L2 R D U2 L' F R' U' L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 L' R F' L	
13. L' D' U2 B' U F' U' F D' B2 L2 D2 U F2 L U' L' R F2 U' L R2 F2 L R2	
14. L F2 L' F' D' L2 U' B F2 U L D R2 F2 R' F D R' F' U B2 F' R2 F' R'	
15. D' B L2 B U' R' F2 R2 U R2 D U2 B F U2 B2 R2 B' U' R' D2 R2 B D F2	
16. R2 B D B' L2 D L' F' L2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 B' L' B R B' D' R2 B F2 U R	
17. D' U2 L' D2 F' U L2 R' B2 F D' U' L' B L' D F L' U L B L' B2 R2 D2	
18. R B2 L2 R B' L2 B' L' D U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 R' D U2 B' F' L D L' D2 L2	
19. D R' B' R' B' R2 F' U R D2 U' L2 D' L R' U2 F2 D' L U2 B R' D B2 R2	
20. L R2 U B' D' U' R2 D2 F2 U2 L B' D2 R2 D' B' F D' F' D2 U2 B2 D' R D2	
21. L2 D' F2 U F2 L R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' R B U2 R U2 F'	
22. R D2 B2 F' D L2 R' B L' D' U2 R2 D2 U2 R' U F' R' U2 B' F L' R' D U	
23. U B2 F2 D U' R' B R F R' D' U' F' D' R' B F R2 D U2 L2 F' R' B F'	
24. D' U' F' R U' F2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D F U' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D R U L' D	
25. F2 D L' D R D' R2 B2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U2 F U2 L' D2 L2 R' D2 F2 R B	
26. R2 B' R' B' D2 B R2 D L2 D B2 R' D' L2 R F D2 B2 D L R' D2 F R2 D'	
27. R' D F2 U L' D2 B D U2 L' R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' L R2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2	
28. U L' D2 L B2 F L2 F2 D L B F L R' D2 U2 L2 R B2 F' L' U2 R2 F L2	
29. F' U' B2 R2 D' B' D R2 D B U' B2 U2 L2 D R D' U2 R' B' F' L F' D' B	
30. B D U B L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D U F2 R' D B2 D' B R' F L' R D B F



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Race to sub 15

Sub 15's: 5.... again

*Average: 16.86*

Times:15.81, 16.42, 16.88, 17.81, 17.13, 14.70, 20.88, 18.04, 15.34, 16.09, 19.16, 17.56, 17.59, 16.92, 14.85, 14.71, 16.45, 18.75, 14.95, 16.83, 15.62, 19.13, 15.65, 16.52, 18.27, 19.08, 19.05, 14.96, 15.79, 16.85

Loved the consistency of this sesh


----------



## Czery (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 38
================

Sub 15s: 1
Avg: 18.63 (σ = 2.09)

21.30, 16.13, 16.36, *12.88*, 16.37, 23.51, 22.20, 15.34, 19.13, 16.09, 17.80, 28.31, 19.79, 16.66, 17.22, 23.02, 18.22, 20.09, 18.69, 17.06, 18.08, 18.68, 18.17, 18.89, 19.07, 22.97, 21.17, 17.35, 17.58, 16.26

Comment.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 38

Race to sub 15

Sub 15's: 24
session avg: 14.16 (σ = 1.54)

15.68, 11.39, 19.99, 13.32, 16.11, 13.46, 11.70, 11.81, 14.66, 17.80, 13.89, 14.16, 17.62, 12.78, 14.59, 15.30, 18.86, 14.50, 12.86, 15.52, 13.78, 13.69, 14.24, 13.93, 14.76, 10.99, 13.20, 12.70, 13.75, 12.29 = 14.16 

I didn't start off too well but I took a break and ended it nicely. Adios to race to sub 15, willkommen to race to sub 12


----------



## Sillas (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 38
Racing to sub-15
Average: 16.56
sub-15s: 3

15.97, 15.35, 18.13, 16.03, 16.31, 18.00, 16.98, 15.89, 15.71, 16.68, 14.86, 16.95, 17.28, 17.14, (13.44), (14.03), 15.51, 17.41, 18.19, (18.59), 15.15, 17.47, 16.52, 16.65, 17.28, 16.60, 17.06, (18.26), 15.65, 15.81


----------



## Riley (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 38

Race to sub 12
Sub 12's: 16 
Average: 12.12
Times: 13.84, 12.87, 11.80, 12.27, 10.78, 13.86, 12.82, 11.42, 11.59, 13.51, 11.73, 11.56, 12.95, 11.52, 9.03, 11.89, 12.64, 11.14, 12.91, 12.97, 14.52, 11.53, 10.07, 11.28, 10.25, 11.80, 11.01, 12.86, 12.43, 14.91
Breakdown: 14 = 2, 13 = 3, 12 = 9, 11 = 12, 10 = 3, 9 = 1
Comments: Great solves. Nice NL 9.03, very smooth and almost pause-less turning. Hopefully I can graduate before Nats. I already have a sub 12 average of 100.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 38

Race to Sub-12
Sub-12s: *4*
Average: 14.60 
Times: 12.37, 16.69, 16.29, 14.73, 15.61, (*10.61*), (17.84), 13.70, 13.40, 15.27, *11.36*, 17.44, 16.59, 15.58, 16.62, 14.98, 15.43, 16.28, *11.28*, 15.38, *11.72*, 14.53, 12.80, 14.40, 14.49, 13.61, 15.37, 13.40, 14.79, 14.69


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 37, race to sub 12; number of sub 12s: 3

13.63, 13.36, 16.15, 15.87, 11.86, 13.92, 14.82, 18.22, 12.84, 18.59, 14.12, 16.33, 12.58, 13.92, 12.35, 14.05, 11.76, 15.42, 11.11, 15.45, 14.98, 17.76, 14.56, 13.76, 13.87, 15.96, 16.55, 17.37, 15.96, 14.53 = 14.69

Terrible. But lots of L perms.


----------



## KCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 37, race to sub 12, # of sub 12s-22

12.41, 10.90, 11.47, 12.58, 10.35, 13.45, 11.72, 12.13, 11.29, 12.12, 10.32, 10.63, 11.96, 11.82, 11.16, 11.81, 11.79, 12.87, 10.84, 10.39, 11.71, 10.72, 9.84, 12.09, 9.79, 11.32, 11.19, 10.61, 10.97, 14.88=11.43
Lol 1 hundreth of a second faster then last week


----------



## Riley (Jul 17, 2012)

*Round 38 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
pwnAge - 24 (14.16) *You've graduated!*
Sillas - 3 (16.56)
god of rubic 2 - 5 (16.86)
Czery - 1 (18.63)

*Sub 12:*
KCuber - 22 (11.43) *You've graduated!*
Riley - 16 (12.12)
pdilla - 4 (14.60)
JianhanC - 3 (14.69)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
None

This week, I'm very very busy from morning to night. So I'm going to give 60 scrambles, 44 graduates and the same rules apply basically. It'll end next Monday. (a week from today)

THIS IS ONLY FOR THIS WEEK!! (and maybe other weeks if I'm busy again)

Sorry for the inconvenience. 

*Round 39 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L R' B' F2 D2 B U' R' D' B F L' R' F2 R U2 F U' R F2 D' U' R' B2 U	
2. R U' F D R2 U' R' B' D' F' U' R' B' F2 U2 R2 F' D2 R' F D2 B' F' R2 U'	
3. L2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D L R B2 F2 L2 F D2 R D' U' L2 D U F D2 R' U R2 F2	
4. R' D' L2 D2 U' R' F' L B2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R' U' B2 U L	
5. D2 U R' D2 B2 D B' F2 R' F L' R B' R' D U F D' L R D' L2 F L' B'	
6. L U' L F' D2 U' R D L2 D2 U2 B R' D2 B D2 U' L' D' U L2 D2 B' R2 F	
7. D' R F2 L' R2 B' F' D B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F' R' D2 B' D B2 D' L U R	
8. B' L' U F R' U L D U F L' B' R' D2 F' L' U L D' R2 U' F2 L' D2 U'	
9. L F2 L R' D2 B R' B L' U' F2 R' F2 R U B F L F2 D' L2 D' U B2 R'	
10. L F U' L2 R' D2 U L' F' U2 R F2 L2 U' L' R' B L' D' L' B2 D2 U F D	
11. L D L2 D2 B F' L' R2 F' D' B F L2 R' D B R B2 D2 U B2 U' B F R'	
12. F' U' L2 B2 R' U2 R B2 F' D' L R B' F' D L2 D2 B F' L' B2 D2 L D U	
13. D2 B F2 L' R2 B' R' U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U' F R2 F D' B' F' R2 B2 D U' L U'	
14. D2 B2 F2 L F' R' B2 L F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R B L R' D2 U' R' B2 R2 U B U	
15. B F' D2 U2 L' U' L2 R' F2 D2 U' F2 D' B U2 L2 U2 F2 R B' L U2 R D F'	
16. R U F' U' R2 B2 U F R B' F2 L R F2 D' R F' D' U L2 B' L2 U2 R U'	
17. B2 L R2 B2 L R' D' U2 R' U' L2 R' B' F D2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 F' L' D' R	
18. F U L2 D2 U' F' L' D U' F L2 R' U2 L2 R2 B2 F R' B2 F' L2 R U B F'	
19. D2 R' D' U' B F2 D2 U' L2 R D' U' R' D2 R B R D' R2 F R D' B2 D2 F	
20. F2 R D2 L' R' B2 F2 D' U L' R' B2 F' R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 L' R2 B'	
21. B' F D R' B D U2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' U L D' R2 B D2 U F' R D U L2	
22. F L2 R2 U' B' L' F2 R U L2 F L R2 U B L D' U L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D L2	
23. D' U' R U2 R2 D' U' L R F D' B2 L' D' F R B2 D R D' L2 R2 U L' R	
24. D' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 L F' L' R2 D U' R U2 L2 F' U R D2 L R F' L2 R2	
25. B2 L' R' B F' U' B' F' L2 R F L2 D2 R' B' R' D B' D U B R2 B' L2 U2	
26. L' D2 B' F' R U2 B D U F L' R' B' U2 L2 R F' L F2 D R' B2 F U L'	
27. D2 B' U R2 F' D B D2 L2 D2 U' L' R' D' B2 D' F' U B' R B' F L' R2 F'	
28. D F' D' B2 L2 B F' L' R2 B' R' D U2 F R D R' D R B F D' U2 B' L'	
29. R B2 L' R' D2 U B L2 D F2 U R' F2 L R2 B F R' U' L' R F2 L2 F2 R'	
30. L2 F2 D U2 R U' B2 L' R D2 L2 R' D2 B' F L' F' R' B F' D2 U2 B' R' B'	
31. R' D' U2 L' R2 B R' F2 U2 L U' R F U L2 D' U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L'	
32. L2 F2 D' B' L2 R2 B' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 F L2 R' B D2 B' F2 D L R2 D L' R2	
33. R' D2 U2 R U L2 R D' R F2 L R2 D' R2 B D2 U R D' L R' B D' L' F'	
34. L U R2 D' F2 R F' L2 F R2 F2 D' U L2 R2 B' F L' R U' R D2 R2 U L'	
35. U R' D2 U R2 U' R' D' B2 R' F L2 R' U' F2 L R' D' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2	
36. L' R D2 B2 R B' L' R' D2 B U B2 F D' R D' U2 L' R U L R' U' L' R2	
37. F' U' R' D' U B2 U2 L B2 L B2 D2 U R' B' F L2 R U2 R D' B2 D F' L	
38. B F' D2 R D2 U' R2 D' F L D B U' L F2 D' F R2 D U L D' U' R F2	
39. B L' B2 D' F' L R' U2 B F L2 D' B D' R' U R2 B' R2 U' F2 D2 U F L'	
40. D' R' F U R2 U B' F' R2 D2 L' D U2 B' F' R D' B2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 D' L'	
41. R D B' F2 R' D' L R F' U B2 F D L2 R2 B' L R2 B F D B' F' D2 F2	
42. F2 U R U F2 R' D' U L2 U' R2 F D2 R2 U2 L' R U2 B U L2 F' L' F2 D2	
43. D F L' U' L R' D2 U' L' B' L2 R U B' F2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 F D2 B' F2 U2	
44. B2 R U2 F' D2 B F2 L D U2 R B' F2 U2 B D2 B2 F' D' U L' F2 U' B' F'	
45. B' F D2 F' R' U2 R U' B' R B' D B2 F L R D B' R U' F' L' R' D2 F2	
46. R D' L' R' D U' L' B' D' R U2 L2 R D U2 B2 D' R' F' D L' F' L2 F L2	
47. D' U L R2 D' U2 L2 D U2 L' B' D B2 D' U' B' F' R2 U2 L R' F U2 F2 U	
48. L D L2 R F2 D' F' L' D2 U L D U' F R B2 L F2 D' U2 B' D' L' R' D	
49. L R B' L R' B R2 U L' R2 F2 D' R U' F U2 L' R B2 F2 D' U' B L' R	
50. B' F2 R D L' B' U R' F U' B F2 D' L F' D L2 R2 D2 U R B2 L' D F	
51. L' R D L2 F R2 D2 U2 L U2 B' F2 R B F2 D U2 L' R B2 F D F' D2 L	
52. D' U F L D' U2 L2 R F U2 F D2 U L D F2 D B D2 B' D F2 R' F R	
53. D U' L' B L' B' F' L2 B F U L2 D R' B2 U' F' D' R B' L2 R2 F2 R2 F2	
54. L2 D2 F' L2 D B2 F' L' F2 D' F2 U' L' D' L' F R2 B F2 D' B2 R F' D' R'	
55. D F' L2 U2 F R B L' R2 U' L' D U' F2 L' R D2 R2 B2 F L2 R' D2 B' R'	
56. B2 L2 B U F2 R B' F2 D' R U' L2 F' L' U F2 D B F' R U L' D2 L' D2	
57. U' F' U2 F' R2 B F' L' U2 L F D2 U' F L F D' L2 D' U' R' D' L' R' D'	
58. F2 D2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R B2 F' L2 F U F L' D2 U2 L R' F' L B' F	
59. B' F' L U F2 U R D' B' D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B D' B' F' D B U' B2 L B2 F2	
60. D B R' D2 U2 B U F2 U' R2 B L B2 F U F' D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 20, 2012)

Round 39
Race to sub-15
Number of sub-15s: 8

Average: 16.92


16.62, 17.31, 18.58, 16.86, (20.10), 16.26, 17.18, 17.99, 17.02, 18.36, 15.16, 17.82, 17.99, 16.24, 18.42, 14.87, 18.77, 15.75, 18.58, 17.17, 16.98, (18.89), (13.78), 15.70, (19.93), 17.55, 18.65, 16.51, 18.43, 16.96, 16.60, 18.40, 17.37, 18.07, 15.54, 15.14, 15.68, 17.49, 18.39, 18.14, 17.29, 15.97, 18.06, 17.57, 16.70, (13.63), 16.87, 16.50, 16.35, (13.66), 14.55, 15.02, 15.73, 13.94, 14.29, 16.99, 17.88, 18.77, 18.22, 14.61


----------



## Czery (Jul 21, 2012)

HORRAH!
Broke PB, Ao5PB Ao12PB and Ao50PB

Sub 15s: 10 
Average: 17.45 (σ = 2.00)

Details:
19.37, 16.79, *13.36*, 15.22, 17.61, 19.75, 17.24, 16.89, 15.74, 17.86, 20.42, 20.79, 18.04, 19.55, 22.11, 16.48, 15.95, 20.54, 18.85, 18.10, 18.64, *13.03*, 19.37, *14.01*, 18.65+, 17.71, 20.76, 20.18, 16.87, *14.44*, *13.63*, 22.82, 18.32,17.05, 21.09, 17.27, 18.45, 17.94, , *14.75*, 19.02, 19.81, *14.50*, 21.92, 16.03, *11.77*, 16.59, 15.24, 17.85, 16.95, 15.83, 16.46, *13.98*, 16.11, 18.86, *14.48*, 19.98, 15.16, 16.84, 15.74

Best Ao5 : 15.68 (σ = 1.06)
best Ao 12 : 15.95 (σ = 1.15) 
Very inconsistent.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 39
Race to sub15
*Sub15s:5
Average:19.08*
20.13, 24.68, 17.42, 16.84, 23.04, 20.87, 20.22, 23.12, 15.98, 19.88, 16.53, 14.80, 19.02, (28.80), 15.76, 16.41, 27.19, 21.27, (14.14), 17.66, 18.57, 16.68, 16.06+, (34.96), 18.80, 22.10, 25.23, 19.95, 22.84, 19.44, 16.65, 20.91, 19.10, 14.66, 17.13, 16.33, (53.44), 22.59+, 26.63, 17.13, 16.56, 19.45, 16.95, 18.76, 21.71, 15.67, 20.82, 19.27, (14.06), 19.46, 21.09, (13.49), 17.17, 15.45, 19.51, 18.11, 14.48, 17.19, 18.54, 18.29

This should be fun


----------



## Riley (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 39

Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 21 :/ (wouldn't even graduate with 30 solves)

Average: 12.57

Times:
13.64, 13.09, 11.50, 12.45, 15.15, 14.65, 13.37, 11.33, 15.13, 14.72, 10.55, 12.91, 14.10, 13.87, 16.29, 11.59, 12.66, 13.18, 14.17, 12.89, 10.86, 9.83, 10.58, 12.41, 11.84, 13.98, 12.95, 15.18, 11.55, 14.31, 10.87, 13.84, 12.43, 12.51, 12.77, 13.07, 11.60, 11.37, 13.69, 10.15, 11.66, 10.88, 12.93, 12.46, 11.97, 10.48, 13.10, 11.85, 15.12, 12.25, 11.08, 11.65, 12.21, 11.14, 13.63, 11.34, 12.22, 12.22, 13.97, 9.90


----------



## RaresB (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 39

Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 7

Average: 14.59

21.79, 15.22, 17.14, 15.60, 9.57, 10.73, 14.12, 12.33, 15.16, 16.91, 14.88, 15.16, 15.23, 13.11, 14.88, 15.02, 14.86, 18.01, 14.98, 17.99, 15.42, 13.79, 14.29, 13.25, 13.60, 11.14, 16.54, 15.78, 18.76, 13.71, 12.40, 16.24, 26.64, 11.83, 13.99, 13.68, 13.51, 14.42, 13.65, 13.19, 11.43, 11.76, 13.06, 13.65, 14.70, 13.53, 13.67, 17.64, 11.22, 15.40, 15.43, 19.79, 14.60, 13.34, 14.83, 13.81, 18.49, 13.65, 13.93, 15.23


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 39

Race to sub 15

Just graduated from sub 20 race thread.

Avg: 19.63

23.01, 17.86, 18.75, 22.28, 23.08, 22.28, 16.78, 14.51, 18.82, 17.19, 17.55, 15.08, 21.22, 17.21, 18.59, 16.66, 19.79, 25.05, 22.25, 19.96, 18.73, 24.84, 20.29, 16.80, 18.94, 20.59, 21.15, 17.91, 15.10, 21.79, 20.65, 15.83, 17.77, 23.35, 20.35, 21.26, 16.65, 16.29, 23.65, 24.03, 20.64, 17.22, 16.23, 23.92, 21.56, 21.91, 15.91, 21.58, 21.43, 19.01, 18.53, 18.29, 18.97, 23.01, 19.34, 16.98, 19.51, 18.78

Wildly inconsistent times. What I get for doing it over several sessions.

Still includes a PB 17.89 Ao12!


----------



## KCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 39: Race to sub 10
YES!!!!!!!! SUB 10 Ao5!!!!!!
10.58, 11.40, 11.68, 11.90, 10.86, 11.22, 12.10, 10.80, 11.60, 12.84, 9.24, 10.17, 11.35, 11.05, 13.79, 11.94, 14.56, 10.84, 11.62, 12.36, 11.09, 11.71, 11.67, 12.12, 10.95, 11.18, 11.58, 11.72, 12.69, 9.52, 8.31, 11.79, 10.52, 11.61, 10.46, 14.84, 11.87, 10.64, 10.71, 10.61, 11.43, 12.51, 11.88, 11.42, 10.95, 9.77, 9.09, 10.28, 9.87, 8.11, 12.30, 12.28, 11.05, 11.28, 11.41, 11.12, 9.96, 9.59, 11.68, 13.67=11.27
best avg5: 9.58 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 10.59 (σ = 0.99)
New PB 1/5/12
# of Sub 10s:9


----------



## Riley (Jul 24, 2012)

*Round 39 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Czery - 10 (17.45)
Sillas - 8 (16.92)
uvafan - 5 (19.08)
immortalchaos29 - 1 (19.63) Please count the number of 15's and include it somewhere in your post next time. Thanks.

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 21 (12.57)
pwnAge - 7 (14.59)

*Sub 10:*
KCuber - 9 (11.27)

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 40 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. F' R' B2 F2 R' B' R F R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D' U L' D' B D R B' F2 D U R'	
2. D' F R' F2 D U2 L R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 R' F D2 B2 L F2 L D L' R2 B L2	
3. D2 B R2 D L' D R D L B2 D2 U2 B2 D B' F2 R2 B L' R' D B' R U2 L2	
4. F2 U2 R' B' F' L' U' B F' L' U2 R2 F D2 B2 F L2 B D U2 L' R B L R	
5. F2 D' L F' L2 R2 D' U R' B F' D F L D2 U F U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' R	
6. B D B' R D U' B' L2 F' R B' F U L2 R' F U2 F' U2 L2 R U L' R2 D	
7. L2 R' F' L' D' U' L2 R' B' F2 L R D2 R' F' L' B' L2 F2 R B F' L2 D' L2	
8. F2 L' U2 L F2 D' F U2 F U2 F2 L' R U2 L' R U B2 L2 R D' B2 D' F' R'	
9. B2 L' F' U2 B F D2 F L D' L' D2 L' F2 R D' F' U B2 R2 U R' B' R2 D'	
10. U' B2 L R2 D' R' U L2 D2 B2 L U' R' U R' B' D B2 R' B2 F' U2 F' L' B	
11. F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R F2 L2 R' D2 U' L' U L' R2 F' D2 R' D2 L2 R2 B' U' F2 R	
12. D' U' L R2 D2 U2 L F2 L F D L B' D' U B2 D2 U2 B D' L F2 D B2 F2	
13. R2 B L B2 F L2 R2 B2 F' R D L' F2 L2 D U2 R2 U F L D F' R2 B' U	
14. B2 U F2 D2 R2 B' F2 R B' F2 L' R2 D L' F D' F U2 F' D U F' R D' F'	
15. D B' F L' U2 R B F' R F L F2 D' U' L2 R2 D' U' L' B2 D R D' R U	
16. D R U2 L2 D U L B D' B' U B' D L B F2 D' L' F U2 L F' R D U	
17. B R B F' L' D B2 L' D' U F U' L' R' B F D2 R' D' L F2 L' B D2 B'	
18. D2 L' B F' R2 B2 R' F2 L' D F2 R D L2 D U R F2 D' R2 B' L2 F L' D2	
19. B2 F R' U' F2 R' B' L2 D' R' D' R' B F' R' B R F D' L2 B2 F' R' B' L'	
20. B D' B F R2 D L U2 F2 D' B2 F2 R' D2 B F' U' L' F D2 B U' F' D R'	
21. D L' D U2 L2 R B2 F L B2 F2 D2 L F' D B2 F2 L' R B F' D L2 R2 D'	
22. D' F' L B' L2 R' U' L' U F R U' R' D2 U L' B L' D U2 L B L R2 U2	
23. L' R D' U' F L' D L' U' F2 U' B F D R2 D U' R2 D U' L' B' L2 D' U'	
24. D2 L' B R2 D B L' B' F U' F D L2 B2 U L2 R B2 L B L' B R D B	
25. F2 D' L2 B' D2 L' R' D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D F' U R' U' R D' L' R2 U' L' F U2	
26. B2 R' B F D' F2 R D B' L' R F' D2 L F R F D R2 F' U2 B2 R U L'	
27. F' D U B2 L D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F R B L D B2 R B2 U' L R2 F' U2 B U2	
28. R F2 L2 R2 B2 D U2 B' D R2 F2 L D2 R2 D' U F' D' U L2 F' U' R2 B L	
29. F2 R2 D' U B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 U R2 F U2 L R' U B2 F D R' D2 U' L U	
30. L' D2 F2 U2 B D2 B D2 U' B2 D R' D U R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D R U2 L



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 40

Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 22 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Times: 
11.68, 12.81, 13.14, 11.73, 12.49, 10.38, 10.67, 11.80, 12.68, 9.74, 9.81, 10.55, 9.92, 12.15, 10.35, 10.89, 12.93, 11.83, 11.90, 10.85, 10.69, 13.88, 13.70, 10.45, 11.33, 11.99, 10.61, 10.42, 11.50, 10.98

Comments: YESSSSS!!!! 10.09 average of 5 (PB by .21!!!) and 10.89 average 12, not PB, but still really good.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 40

Race to Sub 12

Sub 12's: 4

Times:
14.72, 13.73, 12.53, 13.08, 14.66, 13.68, 13.48, 14.18, 14.55, 10.67, 14.94, 12.88, 18.04, 16.34, 11.93, 13.44, 14.30, 14.65, 17.24, 14.60, 15.10, 11.76, 14.87, 14.90, 13.12, 13.32, 15.98, 15.72, 14.27, 11.26 = 14.11

Comments: Not bad


----------



## uvafan (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 40
Race to Sub15
Sub15s:*3*

21.27, 24.99, 16.34, 16.49, 17.55, 22.84, 18.76, 16.34, 15.66, 15.57, (DNF(21.24)), 19.41, (26.06), 14.74, 16.55, 23.67, 22.61, 20.63, 17.83, 17.45, 20.03, 15.55, (13.88), 19.98+, 25.10, 15.33, 16.77, (13.67), 17.32, 25.27 = *19.00*

Inconsistent.


----------



## Riley (Jul 27, 2012)

*Round 40 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
uvafan - 3 (19.00)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 22 (11.41) I've graduated! I think I'll stay here a few more rounds though.
pwnAge - 4 (14.11)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
None

Small participation this week. 

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 41 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L U B2 L' F2 D L' D' B' F' L' R2 B' D' U2 B2 L F R' D F' R2 F' L D	
2. L' R' B D2 U2 L2 D' U L' U2 F' L' D B' L2 R2 U2 B' D U L D2 U2 F' D2	
3. B L' R2 B2 U' R U' B2 D U B2 L' U' R2 D R' B' D2 F2 R' U2 B F L R2	
4. F' L D L' D2 F' D' B2 F' R2 B F' R' D B2 L2 D' U R B2 F' L D2 B' R	
5. B' R F' L F' D U2 R2 B' L B2 D F2 L2 D L' B2 L2 R D L2 D' B' U2 F'	
6. L2 F' L' U R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' F2 D' U L2 B' R F2 U' B U F' L' R' U' B'	
7. B' L U' L' B2 R2 B' L2 R2 D B' U' B' F U2 R2 U B' D B' F' U' B D2 L	
8. D L R' F2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L' R2 B U B L' U' L2 F U2 R' D' R' F2 L' D2	
9. L F R D B R' F2 L B2 L2 F2 L' R2 U B F U R' B2 U2 L2 R' F' U2 F2	
10. B' L2 B U B2 D U B' D2 B' F R F L2 R2 D U' F L R D' L2 R' U L2	
11. L2 D B F2 L B2 D2 U B' L U' B2 D2 R B F2 L' B2 D2 F2 L R' B U2 L	
12. R' B' F2 D' R' U L' B' U R' U B2 U2 F2 R F L' R' U2 F' R' F D2 U' L	
13. D' U' B R' D F2 U F' D2 B' L2 D U2 R B' U2 F U' B2 F' D' L' F2 D' F	
14. U F' U L B F2 R2 B2 F' D F2 U L' R D2 F' D B' R D U' B R D2 F	
15. B L R D2 U' L2 R' U2 B2 D U F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R U L' F' U R2	
16. B2 L2 D L' F2 D' U' B' U B' F L2 F' L' D B' F R F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D U	
17. L2 D' U' L' F2 U B L U B2 L2 R2 F L F2 L R' U2 L' F D2 R' F2 D B	
18. B' F' R' D L2 B2 R2 B' L' U R D L' R2 F' D B D2 L' R2 D2 B' L' B' R2	
19. L2 R D U L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B' F' L B D' B' R' D U F2 D B2 F' L U2	
20. D B' L2 D L' B' L2 F L D2 R U' L' R2 D2 U R2 U2 F L2 D' B' L B2 D'	
21. D2 L' R2 B' U' F U' F2 L D' R U2 R B2 R' U' F' U F R' F R2 D' U2 F2	
22. D U2 R2 B' F' R B' L U2 F' D L' U2 R2 B' D2 B U2 R' U B U2 F D' F'	
23. D U2 F' D L2 D2 R F' R2 U' F' L2 B F2 U F' L2 B2 R D2 U B F2 D L	
24. D' U2 F' L2 D' L2 F D B' R D' U' B2 F U' F2 L' D' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 F' L'	
25. D2 U2 L B' F2 U B' D' B L F2 D' F2 L' R2 B2 L2 B D' L' D' F U2 B2 F2	
26. D L2 B F' R' B' U' R' U2 L' R' B' L R' U2 B2 F R2 B' F L2 D' B' D2 R	
27. D2 L' B2 F D2 B' F L F R2 U R F' D' B' L U2 B R' F2 R' D U' L' D2	
28. B F2 R U R2 D' U R' U' L' R2 D2 B2 L2 R' B D' U R2 U B' D' L2 U B	
29. R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 F D U B2 L' R2 D B' L R' D R2 F' R' D U' F D' B'	
30. B2 D U2 L2 R' B2 D2 F D2 U' B' F2 D R2 B U2 R D F R2 D2 U L2 F R'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Jul 27, 2012)

Round 41

Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 15
Average: 11.95
Times: 12.52, 11.55, 11.60, 12.06, 12.12, 10.23, 12.85, 12.31, 14.77, 9.96, 10.89, 11.75, 12.43, 9.98, 11.34, 11.53, 12.29, 12.03, 13.49, 13.46, 14.36, 13.08, 11.32, 9.74, 10.73, 11.64, 10.94, 14.33, 11.28, 12.84
Comments: Pretty good, too many 13's and 14's.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jul 27, 2012)

times (reset, import):
11.67, 10.76, 12.38, 10.87, 10.78, 12.12, 9.31, 12.01, 12.07, 10.57, 12.16, 13.54, 9.75, 10.57, 10.90, 9.50, 11.45, 9.90, 11.23, 12.59, 10.72, 12.89, 11.65, 12.88, 11.65, 12.49, 12.05, 10.97, 13.60, 11.78

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.31
worst time: 13.60

current avg5: 12.11 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 10.41 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 12.02 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 10.89 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 11.49 (σ = 0.87)

race to sub 10
sub 10:4


----------



## uvafan (Jul 27, 2012)

*Race to sub15
Sub15s: 3
Average: 18.13*
19.57, 16.65, 15.94, 17.77, 20.26, 15.68, (12.16), 17.42, 17.32, 20.43, 20.19, 16.10, 16.08, 16.15, (12.72), 15.96, 23.10, 15.87, 15.81, 19.38, 17.98, 18.89, 14.69, 23.02, (25.60), 17.51, (25.44), 20.78, 18.77, 20.03

Better average but same amount of sub15s as last time...


----------



## Czery (Jul 28, 2012)

Some round

sub15s: 4
avg:18.01 (σ = 2.45)

Details:
20.41, 21.54, 16.82, 16.69, 18.71, (24.71), 16.76, 22.62, 18.46,15.92, 19.03, 15.54, 15.03, 17.66,21.29, (24.33), 18.43, 17.62,16.96, 21.98, 21.45, 18.71, 15.49, (*12.75*), (*13.43*), 17.90, *13.61*,*13.80,* 17.25, 18.45

BAHH!!

competition tom.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 41
Race to sub-15
Nº of sub-15s: 1 
Average: 16.92

17.19, 19.18, 16.58, (12.90), 18.88, 17.69, 15.71, (19.20), 17.92, 16.81, 16.65, 17.22, 17.06, 15.41, 15.52, 17.08, (20.68), 16.48, 15.26, 17.88, 16.58, 16.66, 18.14, (15.08), 15.62, 17.46, 17.20, 15.35, 16.67, 17.75


----------



## KCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 41
Race to sub 10
Sub 10s:12
Average:10.35 :tu
10.81, 11.42, 10.41, 12.69, 11.02, 9.76, 9.16, 9.97, 10.15, 11.51, 9.93, 9.51, 9.65, 9.57, 9.71, 11.28, 10.67, 10.59, 9.91, 10.10, 10.15, 10.63, 9.91, 9.54, 11.72, 11.43, 11.11, 10.04, 9.60, 10.27
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.16
worst time: 12.69

current avg5: 10.47 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 9.64 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 10.32 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 10.02 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 10.35 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 10.41

OMG so many nines!!! But no eights . 
Broke PB ao12, so close to sub 10 ao12 
And sorry i missed last round, i forgot about doing it.


----------



## Riley (Jul 31, 2012)

*Round 41 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Czery - 4 (18.01)
uvafan - 3 (18.13)
Sillas - 1 (16.92)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 15 (11.95)

*Sub 10:*
KCuber - 12 (10.35)
Daniel Liamitz - 4 (11.49)

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 42 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B' R' U L2 B D2 U2 L' B' L' U' B F' L' U L F' D' B F2 D2 U' L B2 U'	
2. B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 D B' F D2 U R' F D' L' U2 R2 F' R D' U B' R2 F' R2	
3. R2 D L' D' L D2 B' D' U F2 R U R2 F D U B F U' L2 R D2 U B' D2	
4. L2 R' D F2 R B' D' L B U' B F2 U2 R2 U F' U R2 F2 D' U' R2 U F U2	
5. D' R2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 L D U' B R U L2 D' B D2 U2 L' F2 R U B2 F' L'	
6. D2 U2 R F L2 U F2 R2 D' B F' D U' B' L' B F D B F' L2 U L' B R2	
7. R D' F' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 D U2 R' D B R' B2 F2 D' L' B2 L' B2 R B U R	
8. F' D' U2 L2 B R B' U L' B D' R' D2 U' L D R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B' F2 D' R2	
9. U B U2 F2 D F L' B F' R' U L' R D2 L B2 F D B R' U' L2 R' B' L2	
10. L2 R2 D R D F' U F2 R' D B' R D' B2 U F U' F U' F U F' R' U2 R2	
11. B2 F' L' R2 B' L' R' B' F2 L' B2 F L2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 U2 R U2 R	
12. B2 R D2 U L' B F2 D2 U' F D U' B F2 R' U' L' R2 D2 F' D2 B F' U' F'	
13. B F2 D U R' B L R B F2 D2 R' D' R2 U2 L2 R' F U' B U L U L B'	
14. D' U2 F2 U' L' D2 R D U' L R D2 U' B L2 U' L D' U R2 D' U' L R' D	
15. L2 D' F' L' R U' F2 U' L U' F' D U2 R2 U F2 D F' D' B2 R2 B' D U' B2	
16. B2 R B F' D' B F' D2 L R B F' R F R' U2 L' B2 L' U' B F' L' D U2	
17. U' R2 B2 F2 R2 D R' F2 U' L2 D' B2 D U2 B' L' R' U2 B' F' U B2 R2 B2 U'	
18. L R' U F2 R2 B F D U L2 R U' F R2 U2 F2 U' F D2 L R' U F' D' U2	
19. D' R' B2 R' B' U2 L' B F' L' F' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D U' R' F2 L R D2 R2 B'	
20. D' U L F2 L' R2 F D B2 R B F U R D B L' R2 B L2 U2 L R D' U'	
21. L R' U R' U' F U' B2 L2 D' L D L U L2 U' B2 D2 F' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2	
22. D' L' B' U2 R2 B U2 F' L' D' L D' F2 L2 B2 L' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 R' B R'	
23. F2 U' L R' F2 R' B2 F' U' F D2 U' F' U B2 U R U' B2 F' U F U L' U	
24. D' R F' U2 B2 F R' D' U' R2 U B2 D' F2 D2 B D2 L2 R B F' L' R' F2 R'	
25. L' R D' U' F2 L' R2 D L2 U L2 R2 U2 B' D' R' U' B2 U' L' U F2 D L2 R2	
26. L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L R D' U2 B F' R2 U2 R' D B2 L2 F L B R U L2	
27. B U2 R' B2 D F' R2 B2 F' L2 R' U R' B2 F' U2 F' D L2 D2 R F' D F' D'	
28. F2 D U2 L2 R2 D2 R' B2 D' R2 D' F' D' U R' B2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 F2 L' R' D2	
29. F' L' R2 D B2 L' R F' U2 L R2 D U2 L2 B2 L B U L D U2 R D2 U' F2	
30. D2 U2 B' D' F L' B D' B2 L2 D' U2 L' F U' B L' R' D' F' D2 U2 L' D' F



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 42
Race to sub15
Average:18.39
17.79, (14.18), 21.28, 17.49, 19.52, 15.52, 22.62, (24.50), 15.26, 23.83, 15.14, (26.22), 16.60, 19.15, 14.38, 18.62, 23.89, 17.52, 18.19, 19.03, 14.73, 17.64, 17.66, 17.82, 17.89, 15.66, (14.23), 21.73, 21.61, 17.66

*4 sub15s*


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 42
Race to sub 15
Sub 15s: 2
Avg: 19.11

19.25, 19.68, 22.25, 18.93, 18.68, 18.37, 18.30, 17.85, 17.82, 17.29, 17.20, 21.95, 20.44, 15.82, 24.27, 14.79, 17.68, 17.69, 16.41, 20.36, 27.14 (pop), 16.35, 17.86, 12.12, 23.97, 17.97, 23.36, 21.35, 18.81, 20.37

Very happy with the times today. Think I will practice my cross some more this week I think it could use some work.


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 42, Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 21 (so close!!)
Average: 11.65 (pretty good)
Times: 11.83, 13.13, 10.81, 11.02, 14.61, 12.83, 13.52, 9.59, 11.46, 12.74, 10.36, 11.48, 10.12, 12.67, 10.55, 12.94, 11.97, 11.95, 11.33, 11.95, 11.85, 10.02, 13.01, 10.67, 14.32, 11.91, 10.82, 10.93, 10.66, 10.46


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 42
Race to sub 15

Sub 15s: 2
Average: 19.32
Best Time: 13.45
Worst Time: 25.10

Best average of 5: 16.79
25-29 - 17.81 (19.44) 17.72 (13.45) 14.85

Best average of 12: 18.67
19-30 - 17.92 22.35 19.06 18.78 (24.30) 20.22 17.81 19.44 17.72 (13.45) 14.85 18.56


17.03, 21.78, 19.17, 19.33, 15.37, 21.05, 18.89, 21.69, 20.76, 17.34, 20.76, 17.34, 20.76, 20.57, 25.10, 17.44, 19.29, 19.47, 20.94, 19.17, 17.92, 22.35, 19.06, 18.78, 24.30, 20.22, 17.81, 19.44, 17.72, 13.45 (PLL skip), 14.85, 18.56


----------



## KCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 42, Race to Sub-10
9.96, 9.60, 13.54, 12.09, 9.88, 10.41, 10.27, 9.31, 12.08, 10.78, 8.78, 11.77, 10.31, 11.87, 9.68, 11.71, 11.13, 10.70, 10.25, 10.33, 11.57, 11.04, 11.25, 10.53, 11.97, 10.37, 11.30, 10.68, 10.16, 11.14=10.80
Number of Sub-10s-6
Not too many sub 10s this round, hopefully ill do better next round


----------



## Czery (Aug 3, 2012)

R + 42
==================

syb 15s: 9 
avg:16.36 (σ = 1.60)

(21.21), 14.38, 14.54+, 15.31, 16.98, 13.98, 14.60, 16.06, 14.75,16.69, (13.35), 14.96, 13.45,18.24, 16.48, 18.81, 16.10, 19.45, 17.08, 17.30, 17.43, 15.46, 19.05, 16.24, (23.73), 17.71, (13.17),16.03, 17.02, 17.27

Losing focus...


----------



## Sillas (Aug 4, 2012)

Round 42
Race to sub 15

Sub 15s: 3

Average: 16.75

17.66, 15.51, 17.00, 17.38, 15.50, 17.11, 17.15, 16.75, 18.57, 16.85, 14.95, 16.30, 15.63, 16.65, 16.96, 17.19, 16.09, 16.87, 17.15, 17.94, 16.81, (19.00), 18.26, 16.11, 15.90, (19.08), (14.70), (14.54), 15.92, 17.22


----------



## Riley (Aug 7, 2012)

*Round 42 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
Czery - 9 (16.36)
uvafan - 4 (18.39)
Sillas - 3 (16.75)
immortalchaos29 - 2 (19.11)
Musicalboy2 - 2 (19.32)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 21 (11.65)

*Sub 10:*
KCuber - 6 (10.80)

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 43 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U2 B L2 D U2 L2 D2 U F L D2 R' U F2 R' D' B2 F' L B' L2 B2 L R U	
2. L' R' D U2 B' L' B' L B L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' B R B' L' B L2 R' U	
3. L2 B L R F R' D2 B F R F' R2 B2 D2 U R' B' L2 F2 R D2 B R2 D U'	
4. D2 F2 L' R' B F L D R U2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 R' D' U L' R2 D2 B F' L U2	
5. U2 R2 U L' B U2 F2 L R B2 L' D R' U' L2 D U' R' F D2 U' B F' U F2	
6. B' R2 D' U2 B' R2 D U' F L' U' L R U2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 D' L F2 L' F2 D2	
7. L2 D L' R2 B2 U' B' D L' U2 L D' R' U2 B' L D2 L' U2 L2 D2 U2 B U R2	
8. D' B' F' L2 F' D U' B2 F R' B2 L R F2 L R B2 D U2 R U2 F U L' D'	
9. D F R2 U' B2 U2 B' L' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F' U R2 F R2 D U2 B F D U2	
10. D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' L' D2 U B U B2 F' L D2 U F' L R2 F' U' F	
11. L2 R2 U' R' F' R B U B R' F L2 D2 U L2 U' L2 R F' U L2 R' U2 L' R'	
12. F2 D B' L' R2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 L R U2 F R2 B U B2 D2 R2 F' R F' L	
13. B2 D U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B2 U L' B2 F2 L B2 U2 F U L2 R U' F2 L' D2	
14. B D' R D2 U' B F' L' D2 L2 B2 R2 B F' R2 D2 F' L' U B2 D U2 F' U L2	
15. F' L R D' B2 L2 R' U' B L' D2 R B2 D' L' U2 R' F2 U2 B F' U2 L' R F'	
16. L2 D' B F' D U2 L U B2 U B D2 L F R B L' D2 L R D U2 B2 D' U'	
17. B L B R2 F' U L B2 D' U' L' B R2 U F' U L2 U B L2 F' D U' L2 D'	
18. D2 L R B L' U' L' B' F' R' B L2 R D2 B' R2 U2 F R2 F U2 R D2 B L	
19. F' L2 F' R' B R' U' L' B R2 F L2 D' L D R2 U2 F2 L' R2 B F' D U B	
20. B' U' L' U' B' F' R2 U2 B' R2 D' U R2 B R2 D' B' R' F D2 R U' F' U2 L'	
21. B D' B U' R U B' F U' R2 B D2 B L B2 R U B2 U2 R B R U2 L2 U'	
22. F' D' U' R D' U2 L U L' R2 B2 R2 F' L R' F U2 B F' U2 L2 R D' U' F'	
23. U L2 R B R D2 U2 B R D2 B2 R2 D2 L' R' D2 L R' D F' D' R' F D R2	
24. D' F L' D R2 B' F' L U B F' D' F R D' U2 B F' U' L2 B D' U R' U	
25. F' L2 R2 U' F R B2 L2 R2 B2 F' R' B2 F L' F L' R D2 U L' R2 F U' F2	
26. L' D2 L' B2 U2 F R F L' F' R F' D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 U2 B D L2 U B' D'	
27. L R' D R' F' D R' B2 D' B' R2 B' D' L2 R U2 F2 U' L' R' B2 L2 F R2 U2	
28. D' R2 D' F2 D U B' U' R2 B2 L' D' U B U B' L' R2 U L2 D' F D2 L' B'	
29. R D' U F' L D' L' F' D2 U B L' B F2 D L' R' B2 R' U B2 U B2 R F	
30. R U L R F D U R' F L2 D' B' F U' B2 L' B' L' B D L U' L R F2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 43 - Race to sub-15

Average = *15.40*
No. of sub-15 solves = *12*

14.25, 14.69, (12.77), 15.34, 15.26, 15.60, 13.14, 18.29, 14.19, 18.61, 14.11, 14.55, 16.16, 16.18, 16.12, (21.46), 13.72, (11.52), (18.96), 15.92, 15.58, 14.05, 14.19, 16.56, 15.68, 16.41, 15.66, 14.95, 15.50, 15.71


----------



## uvafan (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 43 race to sub 15

*1 sub 15
Average: 18.20*

18.40, 16.56, (24.70), 17.74, 17.12, 18.86, 16.33, (14.86), 16.95, 18.75, 16.78, 17.46, 16.48, 19.19, 17.01, 20.06, (21.46), 19.67, 20.49, 16.76, 20.58, (15.62), 15.92, 21.05, 18.63, 18.19, 20.58, 18.93, 16.01, 18.70


----------



## Riley (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 43

Sub 12's: 12
Average: 12.43
14.27, 13.01, 12.27, 11.47, 12.78, 12.67, 12.80, 12.15, 11.93, 12.16, (9.17), 12.50, 11.91, 12.75, 13.56, 12.81, 11.43, 11.72, 13.28, (8.29), 11.84, 13.08, 10.42, 13.58, 14.49, (16.22), 11.68, 11.91, (16.64), 10.69
Comments: Still really tired out from Nats I think... Nice NL 9.17, and PLL skip 8.29.


----------



## hachanuy (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 43 - Race to sub-12
Sub 12s:5
Average: 14.07

16.18, 15.34, 12.36, 16.50, 11.68, 12.80, 20.42, 14.02, 11.54, 16.55, 12.62, 13.16,	14.10, 15.63, 13.12, 13.43, 11.72, 12.11, 14.83	, 11.84, 13.20, 12.90, 16.04, 11.46, 14.60, 13.09, 20.34, 14.79, 13.22, 12.47


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 10, 2012)

Round 43
Race to sub 15
sub 15s: 0
Avg: 19.54

16.28, 17.75, 18.35, 19.44, 19.49, 22.83, 16.81, 18.26, 19.20, 21.59, 18.69, 18.85, 21.18, 20.56, 20.50, 20.68, 17.06, 17.27, 20.06, 18.42, 24.56, 18.12, 20.39, 18.41, 23.49, 23.02, 22.00, 20.61, 16.44, 17.69


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Round 43
Race to sub 15

Sub 15s: 1
Average: 19.41
Best Time: 14.68
Worst Time: 25.98

Best average of 5: 17.44
21-25 - (15.60) 17.59 (25.22) 17.79 16.94

Best average of 12: 17.98
14-25 - (14.68) 17.68 18.84 16.72 19.90 17.20 21.52 15.60 17.59 (25.22) 17.79 16.94

18.78, 18.99, 24.62, 17.52, 19.55, 19.00, 19.66, 18.79, 25.98, 18.56, 19.09, 20.58, 24.21, 14.68, 17.68, 18.84, 16.72, 19.90, 17.20, 21.52, 15.60, 17.59, 25.22, 17.79, 16.94, 17.30, 18.15, 19.22, 20.97, 21.71


----------



## Czery (Aug 11, 2012)

Round 43

Avg: 18.05 (σ = 1.76)
sub15s: 4

Details:
16.72, (25.69), (*12.09*), 18.32,17.93, 18.50, 18.66, 18.88, 21.43,19.12, 18.05, 18.99, 18.35, *14.86*,15.58, (23.43), 17.92, 17.66,21.11, 19.02, (*12.34*), 20.50,17.56, 15.49, 20.02, 17.28, 16.47,*14.92*, 19.50, 16.57


I'm losing it. So many uninforced errors.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

Round 43
Sub-10
# of sub-10s:8

12.09, 11.59, 11.23, 8.46, 11.49, 9.77, 10.90, 11.46, 10.99, 9.46, 12.37, 10.28, 9.86, 12.19, 11.43, 12.52, 8.55, 12.68, 9.48, 10.97, 10.67, 11.41, 11.42, 10.28, 13.03, 13.65, 11.88, 9.04, 9.98, 9.65=10.97


----------



## Krag (Aug 13, 2012)

Round 43 
race to sub-15
# of sub 15s: 4
Average =*17.83*

17.17, 14.92, 14.55, 17.95, 19.27, 17.44, 14.39, 21.49, 16.37, 18.50, 18.99, 19.19, 18.12, 17.66, 16.08, 16.01, 20.14, 17.94, 19.36, 14.65, 19.01, 18.79, 17.87, 19.98, 18.94, 18.75, 18.99, 17.47, 17.09, 16.94


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 13, 2012)

times (reset, import):
12.08, 9.08, 11.45, 9.98, 10.02, 9.61, 9.88, 12.72, 9.36, 9.85, 10.66, 11.64, 10.57, 9.69, 10.54, 12.70, 12.27, 11.54, 12.12, 11.02, 14.30, 9.17, 9.34, 11.71, 10.69, 14.89, 10.91, 11.62, 12.28, 11.09

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.08
worst time: 14.89

current avg5: 11.66 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 9.78 (σ = 0.15)

current avg12: 11.51 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 10.24 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 10.97 (σ = 1.05)

sub 10: 9


----------



## AsianCubR (Aug 16, 2012)

Im a sub 20 solver. wow, you guys are fast!!!


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 43 - Race to sub-15

Average: 15.62

*Number of sub-15s: 9*

17.09, 14.57, 14.28, 15.64, 22.36, 16.29, 16.71, 13.03, 21.35, 16.07, 14.19, 15.65, 16.29, 15.58, 15.59, 18.48, 15.39, 13.45, 15.22, 16.23, 15.95, 16.30, 14.21, 14.37, 16.98, 16.45, 13.33, 15.53, 15.35, 14.19

Best ao5: 15.01


----------



## Riley (Aug 18, 2012)

*ANNOUNCEMENT:*
Sorry for the late results. I just started school again. I probably can only post results and new scrambles *every Friday* now. Someone can step up and do results/scrambles every Tuesday if they would like. Only *one person* would be doing this job. If you are interested,* please PM me.* People who do this race often may get priority over others. Sorry for the inconvenience. 

*Round 43 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
JasonK - 12 (15.40)
BlueDevil - 9 (15.62)
Krag - 4 (17.83)
Czery - 4 (18.05)
uvafan - 1 (18.20)
Musicalboy2 - 1 (19.41)
immortalchaos29 - 0 (19.54)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 12 (12.43)
hachanuy - 5 (14.07)

*Sub 10:*
Daniel Liamitz - 9 (10.97)
KCuber - 8 (10.97)
Haha, nice averages.

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Friday

*Round 44 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. D2 B2 F L' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F' L' R2 F' D' B2 F' R B2 F L2 U' B F2 R U2	
2. D' L U2 L R' F L2 B2 L B D B F' R B2 L U2 R' U' F2 D' U2 L U2 B2	
3. U L2 R2 D2 F' D R2 F' L' B' F2 R F2 L B L2 U2 L2 D U' F D B2 F U2	
4. B F2 D2 B' D2 U B2 F' U F2 D2 R' U' R' U2 B D' U B D2 U' B2 D2 B' F	
5. D' U F2 U2 L' R' U' B' F2 D' L R U' L D2 L2 D L' R2 U L R' B2 D2 B'	
6. R2 F' D2 L' D2 B L2 R F' L D B D2 L2 B2 F2 L R' D R' D' U F' R2 D	
7. D2 L2 B D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B D2 L' R2 B F2 R2 B' D' U2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 B	
8. D U' L F2 L' R' F U F2 L R2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 D R' B' L' F2 L2 B D U2	
9. L' R' B L2 R2 B' F2 U2 B L' B R F' L B F' L R' F D L R D2 R2 F'	
10. D2 U2 B F' D2 U2 B' L F' R U' F' D B F2 D2 F' R2 U F D' U' F' L U	
11. L2 R F2 R' D2 B' L R2 D' U R2 F R2 D' F D2 F2 R' U L' R D' L F2 R2	
12. B F R2 D L2 R U2 F' D2 L2 D B2 D' U B2 D U2 F' R2 U L' D' R U' L2	
13. D' L D2 F2 L F' L D' B L2 R F2 L' F' R2 F2 R' D U R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D'	
14. D F' D2 U F2 D' L2 B F' R F D' U2 B L D' R2 D U B F' U' B2 L R2	
15. D' B2 D' B D U' B' D' B2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 L2 R' D U2 B F' D2 L' F' R' F	
16. D2 B R2 D' F R2 B F' L2 F D B F' U' B2 F2 D' U B U2 F R' U L' R2	
17. B L2 B D' F2 R' F' L' F2 R' F D F U' B' D2 L B2 F' D2 B D B2 F2 U2	
18. B2 L' R B2 R' B' L2 D2 F' R2 B' U F' D' R D' U2 B2 D U2 F' U' L' R2 F	
19. U' L B F U R B' F2 D U L' U2 L2 D B' R' U' B' F D B R' U R U	
20. B2 L2 R B F2 R D B2 D2 F L' U R2 D R' F' L R' B2 F2 L D L' U' F'	
21. D R U' B' U' B U2 F2 D' R' F2 R D B' F L B F' R' B2 U2 R F2 R' D'	
22. D U2 L' U2 B2 L F D F L R B L' B2 L2 D' B' D2 F U B F2 U B' D2	
23. L R2 F2 L U' L2 B D' F' R' D2 L B R U2 L B2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' U' L2 D	
24. B F2 D U' L' R B' R D2 U' B' F' R2 F2 D U B L' D2 U L R2 B U R2	
25. F L2 R2 U' F D2 R' B F' D2 R2 D' B' D2 U' R D U' L' R2 D' L R' D' U	
26. F D' F' L' R2 F' U B2 F L B2 D' U' L D2 B2 D R' F' D B L' R2 U2 L'	
27. B L' F D2 B2 D' U' F' L' R U F' D2 U' B L2 B' R2 B' R D2 B2 F' L F	
28. D' B F2 L2 B' U R D' U2 B' U2 L2 D F U F2 L' R2 U' B' F L2 F2 L R	
29. R2 B' F D' B F2 L R F2 U2 F2 R' D B2 U2 F D B' F L2 B F2 L' R2 D	
30. L' R2 B' D2 U B U F D2 U L R' D B2 F' L' F' U2 L2 D U2 F L2 U' B'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Aug 18, 2012)

Round 44
Race to sub 12
Sub 12's: 16
Average: 11.86
Times: 12.14, (10.11), 12.63, 11.85, 12.40, (13.25), 11.76, (14.28), 11.10, 11.49, 12.88, 10.55, 12.44, 12.17, 11.30, 11.45, 12.08, 10.24, 12.31, 12.97, (9.55), 13.14, 13.22, 12.37, 11.41, 10.43, 11.91, 11.37, 11.67, 11.07


----------



## Krag (Aug 18, 2012)

Round 44 
Race to sub 15,
# sub 15: 4
Average = *17.70*
19.27, 20.78, 15.41, 18.75, 18.72, 15.98, 16.28, 18.05, 19.88, 13.47, 17.86, 16.90, 13.97, 18.11, 20.29, 16.91, 16.15, 16.86, 18.81, 14.70, 16.07, 21.63, 18.15, 20.86, 15.87, 19.58, 20.75, 14.90, 19.35, 15.78


----------



## uvafan (Aug 18, 2012)

Round 44
Race to sub15
sub15s:*16.72*
No. of sub15s: *5*
(*13.27*), 19.30, 17.68, 16.73, 17.55, (*12.79*), 16.54, 18.42, 18.68, 16.81, 15.66, 15.67, 16.48, 17.00, *14.13*, 15.25, 15.23, 17.35, 17.54, 18.54, 17.18, 16.53, (21.82), 16.19, *14.90*, (19.58), 15.34, 19.56, *14.51*, 15.86

Pretty happy with that. Lots of 15.xx there...

But seriously, I've improved by over a second since last time


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Round 44 Race to sub 15:
Sub 15s: 5
Average:
16.97 20.01, 16.09, 16.18, 21.63, 18.53, 19.79, 16.03, 17.55, 16.79, 14.08, 17.70, 19.02, 18.05, 12.04, 16.18, 16.98, 15.47, 14.94, 14.79, 16.12, 19.00, 18.28, 17.13, 15.67, 17.38, 26.00, 15.54, 16.66, 16.63, 14.67

Pretty happy


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 21, 2012)

times (reset, import):
10.38, 10.50, 11.60, 12.80, 11.68, 11.52, 12.54, 11.14, 14.38, 10.77, 12.79, 11.72, 10.86, 10.43, 13.17, 9.97, 13.50, 11.62, 11.37, 11.10, 10.79, 14.49, 14.76, 9.57, 12.89, 11.55, 12.38, 12.26, 10.83, 10.23

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.57
worst time: 14.76

current avg5: 11.55 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 11.00 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 11.79 (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 11.46 (σ = 0.90)

session avg: 11.72 (σ = 1.07)

sub 10:2


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 22, 2012)

Round 44 - Race to Sub-15

# of Sub-15's: 9
Average: 15.

16.43, 15.09, 16.09, 16.06, 14.46, 16.73, (17.80), (13.56), 16.41, 15.64, 16.06, 14.83, (17.55), 15.94, 14.07, 16.53, 15.89, 14.75, 14.57, 15.65, (13.34), 16.56, 14.49, 15.65, 16.00, 14.89, 16.60, 15.81, 15.97, 13.77


----------



## Czery (Aug 23, 2012)

Round 44

Sub 15s: *8*
Average: *16.74* (σ = 1.95)

Details:
20.37, 18.34, 16.81, *14.91*, *12.61*, *13.45*, 15.86, 19.33, 16.72, 18.96, 15.99, 15.09, 17.75, *14.97*, 17.03, 15.49, 17.11, *12.38*, 19.59, 16.19, 16.12, *14.99*,* 14.05*, 22.35, 19.16, 20.11, 17.76, 19.90, 15.71, *13.86

*Lots of 20.xx


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 25, 2012)

Round 44

Sub 15s: 0
Avg: 19.54

19.40, 17.83, 17.13, 16.99, 18.26, 22.51, 22.38, 19.67, 22.32, 19.98, 22.78, 22.07, 22.57, 16.98, 18.53, 17.53, 16.26, 17.56, 23.23, 16.44, 22.08, 20.26, 17.29, 15.59, 21.59, 21.84, 21.70, 19.51, 17.92, 17.79

I have a group of times that I'm very happy with and a group of times that I'm very not happy with. Gotta get more consistent.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 26, 2012)

Round 44

Sub 15s: 0
Avg: 19.42 

Sorry by times are like this (I have made them smaller so it doesn't take to much space.) I won't do this next time.

18.42
18.63
18.71 
18.34 
16.95 
21.82 
22.52 
18.28 
20.80 
18.75 
17.15 
17.46 
20.33 
21.53 
16.26 
19.13 
20.71 
20.84 
16.39 
21.36 
17.54 
20.26 
19.39 
22.69 
17.38 
23.82 
19.56 
17.59 
19.51 
22.03


----------



## Riley (Aug 26, 2012)

The person who will be posting results/scrambles on Tuesday is Czery! So rounds are every Saturday AND Tuesday now. Thanks to everyone who replied too.

*Round 44 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
BlueDevil - 9 (15.57)
Czery - 8 (16.74)
uvafan - 5 (16.72)
cubecraze1 - 5 (16.97)
Krag - 4 (17.70)
awesomecuber150 - 0 (19.42)
immortalchaos29 - 0 (19.54)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 16 (11.86)

*Sub 10:*
Daniel Liamitz - 2 (11.72)

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 45 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



. L B2 L2 R' D' R2 D2 U' L U' F L' B' F L U2 L D2 B L D U2 B2 L' D	
2. U B F U L' U' B R' D F' D' U' F' U R2 B2 L U2 L2 R' D R D' U F2	
3. R D U R' F' L' R' U' L2 F' D' U2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 R B' L' R U' R2 U'	
4. D' F2 D' B' F' R' F2 R U2 F2 U F' D B' F D L D' R' B L' F R2 U2 B	
5. L2 R2 B2 L2 R F2 U F D' L' D' L' F R2 D U2 L B2 L2 B2 D U' B2 D' U2	
6. D F2 D L' R' D B2 D' F R U F2 D B F' L B' F' L2 U B2 F2 L2 R' F'	
7. D' U R2 U' L2 R F' L' D' B F D U2 B F2 R' D' R' D2 R' F2 D' B2 R B2	
8. D B2 F L D2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' B' L2 D' R2 B F2 D B F' R' F R' D' U'	
9. U' B2 L' U' F L2 U' F L U R D' L' B' U2 R D B2 L' F' L D' L U' L'	
10. R' D' U2 B F2 L2 U' F2 R' U2 B D L D' B2 L D' L2 B2 U' L2 B' L' R D	
11. U2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 B F' D' U' B D' B F2 R U B F L2 B2 D L2 F L2 F	
12. B2 L2 B2 L' R' U B U F L2 D' R B D' L' R' D2 R' U L' B F2 D L' R	
13. R D2 U2 R' U2 L' R' F2 U' L' B L' R' D U' B' F D2 B' D2 L R D F2 L2	
14. D' U2 B' F2 R D2 R D' B2 F2 U' L B' R D B U R U2 L B' L2 R' U' B'	
15. B D' U' F D F2 D' U2 L B R2 U2 B' R F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' B' L F2 R2 B'	
16. F' L2 F2 U F R2 B' R' U L R' D2 U2 L' B R2 U2 L2 U' L' F D2 U' F' D2	
17. B' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U' L' D2 L' D2 L2 R U' B' R2 D2 U2 L' R' B' D2 L F2	
18. R2 F2 D U L2 R2 D' B D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U L' R F L' D B' F2 D U' B2	
19. F' U2 R' D' U' F R D F' R' U B D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B D' F R F2 D' B R'	
20. R2 U F' L' D U' F2 D' F' U L2 R' U F' U' L' U2 F' D R F' U' L F L	
21. D U2 L B L R' U2 L D2 L R B U R' B U' B' F2 D' L2 R2 D F2 L2 B2	
22. U' L U2 B' F U2 R F L' U' L F D L2 R' F' U2 F2 R B2 D2 B D B F2	
23. D2 R' D2 R F' L2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 U F' L2 D2 U' F D U' B' D2 F R D U	
24. L2 F2 R F D U' L' F2 R' D2 U' F' U' B F2 U' B2 D' U L F' L2 U B' R'	
25. D' F' L R2 D' B F2 L2 B' R B L B' F' L' B' L2 D B' F' D' U L R' U2	
26. F L D' U F L D L' R' D U B D' B' F2 D' F R D' R2 F R2 D2 B' D	
27. U' L' D B2 L' R D' B' F L R' B' R' D2 U B D R B2 F' L U R2 B' D	
28. L2 D B D' B R D2 F2 L U' L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 R D U2 R2 F' L' F	
29. R F D2 B F2 L2 B2 L R2 U2 R' U L2 B' R D F U2 L2 F' D F' R D L2	
30. F' D' U2 L' D R B F' U' B F L2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 L' R B' U F' D' U' B'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## vdpflayer (Aug 26, 2012)

*Round 45*
Race to sub-12
Average: 11.89
Sub-12 solves: 15

Rubik's cube
26.08.2012 12:09:54 - 12:26:28

Mean: 11.89
Standard deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 9.70
Worst Time: 15.83

Best average of 5: 10.94
25-29 - (9.80) 11.50 10.50 (12.14) 10.81

Best average of 12: 11.21
19-30 - 10.63 10.81 10.42 11.38 11.83 (12.33) (9.80) 11.50 10.50 12.14 10.81 12.03

1. 13.01 
2. 12.18 
3. 12.10 
4. 15.09 
5. 11.96 
6. 12.61 
7. 12.23 
8. 12.85 
9. 15.83 
10. 10.77 
11. 9.70 
12. 11.16
13. 13.21 
14. 12.05 
15. 10.84 
16. 10.88 
17. 12.47 
18. 13.62 
19. 10.63 
20. 10.81 
21. 10.42 
22. 11.38 
23. 11.83 
24. 12.33 
25. 9.80 
26. 11.50 
27. 10.50 
28. 12.14 
29. 10.81 
30. 12.03


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Round 45
Race to sub-12
Average: 11.70
Sub-12 solves: 18

Rubik's cube
26.08.2012 17:00:34-17:30:45

Mean: 11.71
Standard deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 9.19
Worst Time: 14.93
1. 11.06
2. 11.11
3. 11.58
4. 11.23
5. 12.29
6. 13.36
7. (9.19)
8. 11.98
9. 11.33
10. 11.68
11. 9.73
12. 11.40
13. 10.27
14. 11.53
15. 12.30
16. 13.43
17. 11.90
18. 13.13
19. (14.93)
20. 10.57
21. 12.56
22. 11.71
23. 12.73
24. 11.41
25. 9.76
26. 11.14
27. 12.34
28. 12.20
29. 12.25
30.11.99


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 26, 2012)

Round 45
Race to sub-15
Average: *20.93*
Sub-15 Solves: *0*

23.70	
20.42	
22.29	
17.69	
19.44	
30.29	
21.21	
20.79	
21.67	
19.93	
19.79	
21.49	
22.88	
25.69	
18.92	
20.13	
22.28	
23.05	
18.08	
19.24	
23.11	
21.06
17.65	
15.64	
21.21	
23.12	
19.13	
16.73	
20.02	
21.37


----------



## Riley (Aug 26, 2012)

Round 45

Race to sub 12
Sub 12's: 20
Average: 11.35
Times: 12.95, 12.02, 9.68, 10.04, 12.25, 11.47, 11.34, 10.84, 11.39, 13.62, 9.54, 11.09, 11.36, 9.68, 10.23, 10.97, 11.18, 11.13, 11.64, 12.16, 12.92, 11.73, 11.11, 12.25, 10.00, 12.14, 12.04, 10.38, 11.45, 12.29
Comments: Wow, so weird... 11.35 average but didn't have at least 22 sub 12's.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 26, 2012)

times (reset, import):
10.49, 11.42, 7.69, 13.22, 10.18, 11.25, 13.22, 9.06, 11.04, 10.62, 12.94, 11.27, 11.23, 11.26, 12.82, 11.40, 11.25, 12.10, 10.67, 9.12, 10.49, 13.03, 11.61, 10.49, 14.32, 10.81, 10.74, 10.35, 13.70, 13.47

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 7.69
worst time: 14.32

current avg5: 11.67 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 10.68 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 11.54 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 11.15 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 11.40 (σ = 1.11)

sub 10: 3


----------



## Czery (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 45 

*Sub 15s: 8*
Average: *15.86* (σ = 1.49) 

Details
15.54, 16.03, 15.49, 15.25, 19.37,* 13.83*, 15.92, *14.73*, (25.10), 15.06, 15.58, 17.43, 18.69, 15.95, 16.68, 19.14, 17.54, 15.72, *13.09*, *14.43*, (*12.54*), *14.10+*, 15.80, *13.96*, 15.52, 16.53, 18.64, 15.04, *13.36*, 16.28

Good average!


----------



## RaresB (Aug 27, 2012)

Race to sub 12

Sub 12's: 2

Average: 13.79 (σ = 1.37)

Times: 13.09, 12.41, 13.77, 11.53, 12.67, 16.36, 13.33, 12.95, 16.35, 17.12, 17.64, 11.71, 12.88, 12.33, 13.88, 16.33, 13.04, 15.53, 13.02, 13.37, 12.64, 13.28, 14.50, 13.12, 14.00, 16.89, 13.47, 13.66, 12.04, 13.67

Some stats: best time: 11.53
worst time: 17.64

best avg5: 12.72 (σ = 0.34)

best avg12: 13.45 (σ = 0.96)

Interesting not bad I improved by about a full second since I last competed about a month or so ago


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 45

Sub 15's: 1

Average: 18.79

18.03, 20.84, 20.06, 14.79, 18.40, 18.05, 15.98, 18.45, 18.84, 19.37, 17.78, 16.68, 17.80, 16.85, 17.58, 18.07, 18.72, 18.88, 19.77, 21.09, 17.27, 18.23, 22.66, 23.94, 17.54, 18.03, 19.95, 23.39, 20.30, 19.39

Not to bad but messed up in the ending...
Got a new pb average of 12 thought. 17.64


----------



## uvafan (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 45
Race to sub15

18.52, 19.37, 19.48, 16.94, 16.56, 18.37, 17.85, 14.55, 15.62, 14.23, 15.50, 16.27, (DNF(9.94)), 18.51, 19.64, 17.59, 21.72, 14.06, 14.57, 16.63, 17.85, 16.38, 15.35, 15.33, (13.89), 17.45, 15.11, 16.52, (11.79), (23.05) = *16.92*

*6 sub15s*


----------



## Krag (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 45
race to sub 15. # sub 15 = 2
*Average = 18.16*

19.88, 16.04, 20.25, 16.84, 16.98, 18.33, 18.54, 20.39, 19.40, 18.29, 17.60, 15.58, 18.69, 17.74, 19.23, 16.42, 19.53, 17.33, 19.77, 26.28, 14.66, 16.44, 17.25, 19.68, 19.73, 17.58, 22.77, 12.22, 17.43, 17.21


----------



## Czery (Aug 29, 2012)

First Post! 

*Round 45 Results:*


*Sub 15:*
Czery - 8 (15.86)
uvafan - 6 (16.92)
Krag - 2 (18.16)
awesomecuber150 - 1 (18.79)
FaLoL - 0 (20.93)


*Sub 12:*
Rilely - 20 (11.35)
ZhanChi5 - 18 ( 11.70)
vdpflayer - 15 (11.89)
pwnAge - 2 (13.79)


*Sub 10:*
Daniel Liamitz - 3 (11.40)


*Sub 8:*
Nobody 



The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 46 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	B2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 R B U L' B2 U' B2 R2 F' D B	
2.	U' B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L F' D B D2 U L' U2 L2 U'	
3.	B' R2 B R' L D2 R2 D B U2 B2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 L'	
4.	R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F R2 B2 F' U2 R2 U R D F' U2 F L2 F D' B'	
5.	F' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 F' U' B2 D L2 B R' B F2 U2	
6.	B2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 L F' R2 F U2 L F' L' D2 U	
7.	R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F U' L' D L B' F2 L2 R	
8.	F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F L2 B R' U2 L' U' B2 U' R2 U	
9.	F2 D B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 D L' B' L B2 R F R2 U F' R2	
10.	D L2 R2 U' F2 D U2 R2 D B2 U B' D' F' D2 R F2 D' R' D2 U	
11.	U D R' B L' B2 U' R' B U R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2	
12.	F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 U F R' B U' F2 U L D B' R2	
13.	F' D2 F' R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R2 B L' D R' D' B2 D2 L B2 F D2	
14.	F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L2 F L' B L' F R' U F2 R2 F2	
15.	D2 R2 B L2 D2 B U2 F D2 L' B' U2 R D' B D' L' R2 D'	
16.	D' L2 D L' F' B2 D' B U L' U' B2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2	
17.	L F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 L F2 L F R U R2 D' U2 B' L D R	
18.	D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 F' R' D R2 B F' R' B2 R2 F2	
19.	L2 D' R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B' L F' R' U' R D' R U L2 D'	
20.	B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 L' D B' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U'	
21.	L D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 U B' L' B' L2 D B' D2 L' D	
22.	R2 D R U D L2 U' B' U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2	
23.	D L2 B D2 R F2 B R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F' L2 B R2	
24.	L2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 U L U2 R' D' B' R F U2 L B2	
25.	F2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 B L' F2 U' L D' B' R' U B'	
26.	U2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F U2 R F' L2 R2 U' F L2 D' R'	
27.	B' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F' R B D2 L' D2 F R U2 B D'	
28.	D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 D F' L D R' B' U	
29.	U2 L F2 L2 B2 R B2 R F2 D U2 R2 U' F' R B' F2 U	
30.	U F2 B2 L D' F' U' L U2 B' R2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 L D2 L F2 L2




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Krag (Aug 29, 2012)

Round 36
race to sub 15. # sub 15 = 2
*Average = 18.54*
18.95, 18.86, 16.94, 17.78, 16.27, 20.08, 17.33, 19.96, 19.91, 20.36, 16.30, 19.57, 15.02, 20.88, 16.60, 22.50, 18.48, 18.39, 19.51, 19.71, *13.03*, 16.14, 19.70, 20.02, 18.71, 20.02, 19.62, *14.85*, 20.97, 16.96


----------



## Riley (Aug 30, 2012)

Round 46

Race to sub 12
Sub 12's: 22 (Yay!)
Average: 11.52
Times: *11.82, 11.54, 10.26, 8.42, 11.10,* 18.51, 12.06,* 10.32,* 12.69, *10.25, 11.89, 11.19, *13.56, *8.57, 11.72, 11.75, 11.65,* 14.32, 13.75, *9.82,* 12.24, 13.07, *11.32, 11.95, 11.03, 11.45, 10.29, 9.78, 11.05, 11.92
*
Comments: Thanks Czery! Both 8's were OLL skips, all 9's were NL. Moving on to race to sub 10!


----------



## Czery (Aug 30, 2012)

Round 46

Sub 15s: 07
Avg; 17.10 (σ = 2.15)

details
15.45, (23.67), 15.20, 15.72,18.70, (*13.79*), 17.57, (*12.03*),15.09, 18.76+, *14.58*, 18.15,18.25, 19.67, (22.01), 18.98,16.12, *13.88*, 15.66, 1*4.50,* 17.13, 21.46, 17.24, 20.76, 16.00, 16.57,*14.86*, 19.85, *14.85*, 19.71

my cube is slippery >.>


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 30, 2012)

Round 46 - Race to Sub-15

Sub 15s: 8

Average: 16.90

14.58, 14.75, 14.90, 21.71, (13.37), 20.34, 16.96, (DNF), 18.62, 16.39, 18.35, 15.92, 15.90, 16.33, 20.25, 15.50, 14.98, 18.96, 16.21, 15.31, 17.91, 17.41, 14.78, 21.12, 14.72, 13.88, 17.62, 18.71, 17.91, 15.03

Decided to join forum competitions again. This could have been a LOT better - the times (for the most part) were either good or bad, I had WAY too many sup-18s.



Spoiler



number of times: 29/30
best time: 13.37
worst time: 21.71

current avg5: 16.85 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 14.74 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 16.56 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 16.34 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 16.90 (σ = 1.94)
session mean: 16.84


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 46 - Race to sub-15

Sub-15: *1* (PLL-Skip)

24.69, 19.16, 23.11, 20.07, 17.94, 25.99, 19.83, 24.40, 24.87, 19.82, 15.97, 18.55, 19.13, 13.77, 20.96, 18.60, 23.39, 23.33, 17.62, 18.90, 20.75, 26.38, 18.32, 16.79, 22.01, 25.02, 21.50, 22.09, 21.95, 18.79

Average: *20.79*


----------



## Riley (Sep 1, 2012)

Results/scrambles are early because I am leaving for a 1 day vacation and can't do it tomorrow. Sorry for the inconvenience, the next round will still be Tuesday.

*Round 46 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
iEnjoyCubing - 8 (16.90)
Czery - 7 (17.10)
Krag - 2 (18.54)
FaLoL - 1 (20.79)

*Sub 12:*
Riley - 22 (11.52) You've (I've) graduated! 

*Sub 10:*
None :/

*Sub 8:*
Nadie :/

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 47 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



Good luck! :tu

1. U2 B U B F L F2 D' R' D L2 B2 U' B' U2 F2 D' B F2 D2 L' R U L B'	
2. R D U L' R' F U F L2 U' F2 D' U L2 R' B' D' R U2 L2 D' F' U B L'	
3. L' R B' L2 R U' B2 U' L2 D2 L U L' R2 B' U B' F R F D2 L2 F L2 U'	
4. F2 R2 D' U2 B' R2 U R' U' L' B2 F2 D U' L R2 U2 F' L2 R' D' R' D U2 B2	
5. D2 B2 L2 U2 R B' F' L B2 F U' B R' U2 L2 D2 F' L' B' F2 L F D' B U	
6. L' D2 B2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B' F' D2 U R2 B' L' F D L2 R D R' U2 R'	
7. B R2 B2 F R' D2 R2 D F2 L' B' R F2 R B L' F2 D' B F R2 D2 B' D U'	
8. F U' L F2 U2 L2 D B F2 D F2 R2 B L' R' D' R2 U L' U' R' B2 F U2 L2	
9. D' R D2 L' R2 U2 B' L D U B' D' U' F' D B' F' L R U F2 L' R D2 R2	
10. L' F' D F' D B2 L2 R D L' U B' F2 D U B L2 R D L R F2 D2 U B'	
11. U' R2 U' F' L' D R2 B F' U' L R D R2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 B U' F' U2 R' F'	
12. F' L' U L B L U' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 U R' U2 B' L D' R' U' R2 B' L' F2	
13. B' R' D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B F2 D2 B L' F' L F2 L2 D U' B' F' U R' D' F2 D2	
14. L' F2 D U F R2 F' U' F U' L B L2 R2 D2 F L' D2 L F U2 F U B' F	
15. F' R2 F L U2 B' R2 F L D' R' D2 F' R D F U2 R2 D2 F' L B2 L' R B2	
16. F D' U R' U B L F' R2 F2 L' B D' U' F2 D' R' D' F2 U R' U2 R F' D2	
17. L2 R2 B2 U2 L U R F' D2 L2 F' R2 B D' U' F L F U B2 D2 R B2 R2 D	
18. L2 D' F' L F' D L R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R B2 L2 B' U' L2 R D' U F2 U2 R2	
19. U' L R2 F U2 L2 D' B' F R' B' L2 B2 R D U2 R D' R2 D2 L2 D' U' R' D	
20. B' L' B2 F R' F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L F' L' D' L2 B2 R2 D F' L R F2 D2 F	
21. B2 D' U2 F' D' R' B' D2 U F D B' F2 D L F' L F2 L' R' B F D' L2 B2	
22. D U L' D' R' B' D2 U' L2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' F D' L U F U2	
23. U' R' B' D L2 F' L' F2 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 B' D2 U' L' R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 U'	
24. F U F2 L2 D2 B' F D2 R' D' U R2 D2 U R U2 B' R2 D F R' D R2 B F2	
25. U2 R F' D F U B L' R D L R2 D2 U L B' U R2 U L' B F2 D' L' R2	
26. D U F D U' B' F D2 R D' U L' R' F R2 D' L2 U2 L B D U2 L B F2	
27. L2 R' U' L' R2 D' B' F2 D' L R U2 L R F R U2 F D' F L R' B' F L'	
28. L2 U2 F L' D2 B' D' B' D' L' B L2 F2 D U2 B' F2 L2 R' B F' L2 R D' B'	
29. D B D' U2 L F D2 U' F2 R' D2 F2 L2 U' B D B2 R2 D2 R' U B2 R2 D B'	
30. R' B F2 L2 B' F2 D2 L' D' B' D' U2 L R' B U2 L' F2 U R F L R' D' R'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uvafan (Sep 1, 2012)

Round 47
Race to sub 15
18.45, 18.84, 16.52, 15.50, 17.11, 18.65, *14.35*, (*10.53*), 16.87, 15.13, 18.75, *12.35*, *13.99*, 16.66, 16.13, 15.04, *14.71*, *12.79*, (19.29), (22.61), 15.75, (*12.16*), *13.82*, *13.99*, 16.77, *12.67*, 19.13, 17.08, 16.17, 15.64 = *15.88*

*Sub15s: 10*


----------



## Riley (Sep 2, 2012)

Round 47

Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 3
Average: 11.75
Times: 11.45, 10.83, 10.57, 13.00, 12.38, 12.61, 12.05, 12.95, (8.92), 12.97, 11.77, 10.79, (13.22), 10.35, 10.92, 13.14, 11.11, 12.60, 9.92, 11.92, 12.21, 11.68, 10.44, 12.35, 11.09, (7.96), 13.07, (13.21), 11.95, 11.49
Comments: Awesome NL 7.96, 2-3 free pairs, L perm.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

Im back!
Sub-10
# of Sub-10s: 5 
10.81, 11.78, 10.72, 8.70, 10.24, 11.08, 10.84, 12.10, 12.08, 10.93, 14.72, 9.86, 10.54, 10.03, 9.69, 10.09, 10.99, 13.47, 9.34, 11.23, 10.51, 13.13, 12.97, 12.95, 11.94, 12.26, 10.83, 8.77, 11.57, 11.84=11.17
Decent session, at least i had a 9.99 ao5


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 2, 2012)

Round 47

Race to sub-15

Sub-15's: *0*

17.86, 18.53, 18.99, 23.73, 21.07, 22.08, 24.17, 17.05, 22.73, 25.00, 23.09, 19.30, 19.41, 17.54, 24.10, 18.86, 23.79, 21.65, 19.50, 24.56, 21.29, 20.55, 19.51, 19.61, 27.22, 22.87, 26.99, 19.87, 22.76, 18.57 = *21.41*


----------



## Czery (Sep 3, 2012)

Round 47

Sub 15s: 7
Avg: *17.15* (σ = 2.01)

Details
18.76+, 19.41, *12.98*, *13.93*, 15.46, 17.74, 22.18, 19.74, 16.66, 16.42, *13.75*, 20.18, *13.26*, 1*4.99*, 19.41+, 18.75, 20.91, 16.67, 16.02, 18.20, 18.39, *12.76*, *14.77*,17.59, 17.74, 16.40, 19.05, 15.49,19.79, 17.23


----------



## Krag (Sep 3, 2012)

Round 47

# sub 15s = 2
*Average = 17.59*


13.79, 18.24, 18.65, 18.75, 17.77, 22.22, 16.94, 17.42, 17.05, 18.17, 18.30, 17.15, 18.63, 17.19, 17.75, 21.82, 14.48, 17.12, 17.87, 16.57, 17.96, 16.97, 18.44, 18.27, 18.43, 18.12, 14.33, 16.27, 16.01, 18.75


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 5, 2012)

Round 47

*#of sub-15s: 12*

Average: 15.37
14.80, 16.54, 15.81, 14.44, 16.60, 16.01, 15.12, 14.29, (12.86), 14.17, 15.73, 13.41, (17.67), 16.45, 15.89, 15.75, 14.52, 16.36, 16.65, 16.03, 16.80, 14.94, 15.55, 13.23, (17.72), 16.56, 15.39, 13.93, 14.74, (11.95)


----------



## Czery (Sep 5, 2012)

*Round 47 Results:*


*Sub 15:
*BlueDevil - 12 (15.37)
uvafan - 10 (15.88)
Czery - 7 (17.15)
Krag - 2 (17.59)
FaLoL - 0 (21.41)


*Sub 12:*
Nadie


*Sub 10:
*KCuber - 5 (11.17)
Rilely - 3 (11.75)


*Sub 8:*
Nobody 



The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 48 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' F' D L2 F2 R' U' B D2 B' L2 
2. U B L F2 D R' U F2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 
3. L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R U2 B' L U F L' R' B' L' R 
4. B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 R B D' F2 U2 B' R' B D F2 
5. R2 F2 U2 F U2 B L2 D2 B' L2 B' L D F2 U F U' B' R2 F2 U' 
6. D' B2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U R' D L' R2 U2 B D' F' U' L 
7. U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 F D R B U R' B' D' U R' 
8. U2 F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 B L2 F D R2 F R2 U' R U L R2 
9. R2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R D2 U2 L D F' U L' B F' 
10. U B L' D' F' L' F R F2 B' L2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' D' F2 L2 D 
11. U' L2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B F D F2 R' U2 B2 D' F U2 
12. F D2 F L2 R2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F L' B2 U' B F' U' R' B U' L2 
13. L2 D2 R U2 R' B2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F' L' D2 B2 U' F L2 D2 F' 
14. R' B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 R F2 R B D' R' D2 B' L2 R B2 L 
15. B2 L D2 L F2 L' D2 L B2 L2 R' D' B' L' U F L' U R' D' L' 
16. L2 U F2 R2 D U' R2 D B2 F2 U B L' F' L' R2 F L F2 D2 
17. B L2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F D2 B U R' B D R' B2 L' B' R B' 
18. R B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 U2 R B2 R' U L' D L F' L U' B U 
19. L' U' L' D2 L B' U' R' D2 B D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 
20. D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R D2 L B' L' U' R2 U' F' R 
21. R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F L2 U' F2 D L' U' R D' L' B' U  
22. D L2 U L2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 R' U' L F' L U2 F2 D B2 U' 
23. U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R' D U' F' L R2 F L B2 U' 
24. B' F2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 F R D' B' L' R2 F L R2 D' 
25. F2 R F2 U F2 D' R' B' U2 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 
26. R2 B2 D2 B D2 B U2 F D2 L2 D2 R' B' U F L' R' U B F' 
27. U' B2 L' F D' B' U' R F' R2 D2 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 F2 L2 
28. F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 R' B R2 U2 F' L' D' B R B2 
29. D2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B F' D2 B L U2 F D B' F U' B2 L' F2 R' 
30. U L2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L' D2 U F' D2 L B D F2 U




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 48

Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 2
Average: 12.05
Times:10.72, 11.44, 12.90, 11.89, 9.12, 10.91, 12.63, 12.36, 9.55, 13.02, 12.17, 10.69, 12.47, 12.28, 11.02, 13.14, 12.65, 11.49, 13.33, 15.17, 12.64, 13.24, 11.35, 10.90, 13.38, 12.10, 12.77, 12.84, 11.18, 11.04
Comments: Bad...


----------



## uvafan (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 47
Race to sub15

17.96, 17.11, 16.05, 17.14, 17.09, 14.91, 17.22, 17.75, 18.72, 16.13, 18.72, (36.09), 19.57, *14.13*, 15.94, 18.35, 21.16, 20.20, 19.36, 17.73, 17.64, 19.53, (*13.48*), 16.88, 15.46, 15.15, (21.27), 16.10, *13.74*, (*11.89*)= *17.30*

*4 sub15s*

Ugh. . Didn't practice at all yesterday, so I was kind of rusty.


----------



## Czery (Sep 7, 2012)

Round 48 

sub15s : 9
Avg 15.66 (σ = 1.43)

details
*13.11*, 16.80, *14.29*, 15.55, 17.17, 14.87, 13.88, 17.55, *14.18*, *14.14*, 16.28, 15.64, *13.14*, *14.42*, 18.49,*13.44*, 17.79, *14.70*, 15.33, 17.78, 20.50+, 19.34, 15.33, 15.11, *13.26*, 16.74, 15.89, 16.51, 15.67, 16.38

5 PLL skips >.< (not consecutively though)


----------



## ottozing (Sep 7, 2012)

ROUND 48 - sub 12

times (reset):
11.699, 14.567, 12.796, 11.033, 11.650, 11.874, 12.503, 14.795, 10.830, 11.489, 14.254, 11.393, 17.073, 14.966, 12.577, 15.443, 12.750, 13.044, 16.046+, 14.159, 15.719, 13.548, 13.418, 14.340, 12.532, 16.421, 12.091, 9.739, 12.839, 11.856 

9 sub 12s :/


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 7, 2012)

Round 48

*#of sub-15s: 13*

Average: 15.20

15.51, 15.67, 15.30, 14.08, 15.37, 17.82, 16.31, 15.22, 14.79, 16.00, 14.60, 14.47, 14.24, 14.33, 17.41, 15.13, 13.32, 17.19, 14.63, 14.44, 15.04, 15.51, 14.25, 14.30, 16.25, 14.31, 13.68, 16.05, 16.61, 15.51


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 48 - Race to Sub-15

# of Sub-15s: 8

Average: 16.42

(12.37), 17.40, 13.20, 15.01, 16.92, 14.76, 15.39, 16.71, (DNF), 14.53, 17.19, 17.22, 14.85, 18.11, 16.65, 18.42, 13.22, 17.18, 17.78, 15.08, 14.52, 18.51, 20.13, 19.00, 17.59, 15.06, 14.96, 17.07, 18.64, 15.21

The last half of the average wasn't very good. Too many 18s.



Spoiler



number of times: 29/30
best time: 12.37
worst time: 20.13

current avg5: 15.78 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 15.04 (σ = 1.86)

current avg12: 16.89 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 15.83 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 16.42 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 16.30


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I'm really sorry for getting to post results yesterday. I was semi-busy, and just completely forgot about it.

*Round 48 Results:*

*Sub 15:*
BlueDevil - 13 (15.20)
Czery - 9 (15.66)
iEnjoyCubing - 8 (16.42)
uvafan - 4 (17.30)

*Sub 12:*
ottozing - 9 (13.21)

*Sub 10:*
Riley - 2 (12.05)

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 49 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B U' L' R' U' R' F' L' D' F U2 R B R2 B R2 D L' F U' L' R' B' F2 D2	
2. D' U' B L2 B R' D B F' L' U2 F' D' R2 B2 F D R2 F2 L' R D2 L' R B	
3. D B' R2 B F L B' U L' U2 B2 D L' R' F' L U' L2 R2 D U' F' D2 R2 B'	
4. L B L' R' F D2 R2 D2 R2 U F' D' F2 U L R U' B' L' D U' R' D B2 U'	
5. B D2 L2 R D' F D' U2 B' F' L' U2 F U L' D2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 R'	
6. U' B2 R' D2 L2 R D U R U' B D' F2 D' R B2 L2 F2 L B' D2 F D2 L2 R'	
7. U R2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 R B2 L D L' R D U' B2 F L' U2 F2 L2 R	
8. U' R' F L B D' U L U2 B' L U R D' L' B2 F' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' B'	
9. L2 D' L2 R D R' U2 F' D2 L2 B U' L' R' B' L' B L F2 L2 D U2 R2 D B2	
10. U2 F D L' D F D2 L R' D' F' L' D L R' D R' U2 R2 F L R2 F U' R	
11. L' B F2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 L R D U R' D2 U2 L' U' B' L' R B2 F D2 B L2	
12. L2 D B2 D2 B R' U L R' D' U B' D' U2 B2 F2 L R B2 D2 L2 R' F D F2	
13. U B D' F' L' U' R D' F2 L2 B' L2 R D2 B2 F' L2 B2 F' L' R F R B U'	
14. F L' B R' B2 U' F L' R' B' D' U2 L2 R2 D L' B D' R2 D2 B D2 U2 F U'	
15. D' R2 U2 L' R2 F' R' U R2 B2 F' U2 L' R' F' R' U' B F2 D' B' L2 D' F U'	
16. B2 L B2 L2 D' U2 F' L2 B L' R2 F R F' L' B' R D2 R B L2 B2 F' L' D'	
17. L' D U L2 D R2 D' L' D' U B F' D2 L U2 L U2 B2 D B L R2 U' R2 U	
18. L D R' B R B U L2 D' L B2 L2 R' B D2 U' L U' L2 B2 F' R D' L2 U2	
19. B2 D F2 R' U F2 L' F' L U' R' U' F2 U' F' R2 D2 B R B' R' B D R' B2	
20. U' L' R D U' B U F' L' D2 U F2 L D' F D2 L' B2 R B2 D' R F U' L	
21. L' B2 U L R' F' U2 L B2 D B R B R B' R' B F L R' B' F2 L F2 L'	
22. F' D' L' D U' L' B2 L R F D R F' L' R D' F2 D U' L' R2 B2 D U2 L	
23. L D R' B D2 U' L U' L2 R D2 B F' U' L R2 B' L2 F' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2	
24. L' D' U' L' U B' F2 U' L B' U R' F U R2 U2 L' R' D' B U' L2 B' F2 D'	
25. R D U' F2 L U B' D' U2 B' F2 U' L2 B2 F U2 L' F R2 B F U R B U'	
26. L' R' D R2 D2 B2 F D F' L' B2 F2 R2 U F2 R B2 U F' L' B2 F' L' D' R2	
27. L2 B D2 B F2 R F' L B' U R2 F U' R U2 F' U' L R2 D U2 R D B2 U	
28. U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R' F2 R2 B' F' R' U' R2 D' U2 R B2 D' F2 D2 L R'	
29. D B2 U' B L2 B' L' R B2 F L D U R B' D L2 U B' F R B2 D' R2 B2	
30. U B' F' U F' L2 B2 L2 F' R D2 F2 D' U' R' U' R2 F2 L' B' F2 L D U L



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 49
Sub 15: 1
Average: 18.12

18.82, 18.49, 16.87, 18.46, 18.99, 19.51, 17.05, 21.62, 21.12, 15.81, 14.61, 16.76, 18.89, 19.56, 16.95, 15.72, 21.72, 18.40, 17.72, 18.30, 18.53, 15.59, 19.88, 19.83, 17.68, 18.38, 18.57, 18.81, 16.27, 15.64


----------



## uvafan (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 49
Race to sub15
*Sub15s:12*
*13.83*, 15.38, *13.18*, 17.90, 1*4.22*, 18.18, *13.54*, 16.83, (24.30), *14.26*, 16.33, 15.92, 16.55, 16.85, 16.24, *14.55*, 17.94, (*12.60*), 16.60, *14.53*, (*13.13*), 17.12, 16.93, *14.53*, 15.92, 15.19, 16.06, *13.67*, *13.31*, (25.45) = *15.60*


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 49

Race to sub 10
Average: 11.96
Times: 12.26, 12.54, 12.67, 15.08, 11.61, 11.50, 11.50, 14.94, 14.43, 11.01, 12.24, 11.05, 11.81, 11.32, 11.73, 13.09, 14.73, 12.69, 12.16, 11.28, 10.26, 11.14, 11.00, 11.09, 10.92, 12.95, 11.10, 8.44, 12.79, 9.07
Comments: So bad... except for solves 28 and 30. 28 could've been a NL 7 if I didn't mess up the solved pair. :/


----------



## Czery (Sep 10, 2012)

Round 49

Sub 15s: 8 
avg: 16.94 (σ = 2.10)

Details:
32.22, 15.70, *13.10*, 19.12,16.70, *14.51*, 20.57, 20.50, 16.62, 17.05, 17.27, 18.75, *14.55*,19.01, 20.53, 18.23, 17.97, 15.08, 15.82, *14.96*, *13.50*, 20.09, 18.93+, 17.77, 16.67, 17.09, *13.37*, 16.60, *14.13*, 1*1.34


*​nice singles but bad average.


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 10, 2012)

Round 49
Race to sub-15

Sub 15s: *0*


19.55, 21.37, 22.02, 20.77, 24.79, 21.29, 23.81, 20.11, 21.29, 20.69, 20.49, 16.00, 18.61, 19.09, 18.63, 23.27, 20.21, 22.30, 22.17, 21.23, 18.64, 20.08, 24.81, 17.87, 24.39, 21.37, 17.56, 21.89, 22.49, 20.78 = *20.92*


----------



## RaresB (Sep 11, 2012)

Race to sub 12

11.72, 18.79, 11.33, 13.23, 12.61, 13.34, 16.19, 11.57, 14.41, 12.62, 13.34, 15.76, 17.09, 15.08, 13.03, 12.52, 10.14, 15.27, 14.27, 13.97, 13.39, 12.25, 16.64, 14.18, 21.52, 11.96, 13.84, 11.82, 13.07, 12.13 = 13.67

Sub 12's : 6


----------



## Czery (Sep 12, 2012)

*Round 49 Results:*


*Sub 15:*
uvafan - 12 (15.60)
Czery - 8 (16.94)
awesomecube150 - 1 (18.12)
FaLoL - 0 (20.92)


*Sub 12:*
pwnAge - 6 (13.67)


*Sub 10:*
Riley -2 (11.96)


*Sub 8:*
...:fp



The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 50 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1. F2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F R' B2 L2 D R' U2 F' L D2 
2. B' R' F B D' L U R2 U2 F L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 
3. F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' R B' L' D' U2 
4. B2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 F U2 L B' D L R U B' F' 
5. B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 B' L' F' L F' D' F U 
6. U L2 F' R2 U2 R U R' B L B2 U2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' 
7. F' R U2 B2 R' U B' L' D B' R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 
8. B2 R2 F' L U2 R' D F D F R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2 F R2 B 
9. D' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D F' U' L D' F L D L' B' D' 
10. R2 D B2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B R F' L D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U' 
11. D B D2 L' B' U2 B U L' F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U 
12. D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 L U2 B2 F D F' L2 U' L2 F L' D2 R 
13. U B L' F' U B U L' U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 
14. R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B F U' L U' F D R D' R 
15. R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D F2 D' L2 R2 B' L R' F U' B' D F R2 B' 
16. U2 B' L B R' U2 D' F' L B' U R2 D L2 U' D2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 
17. R' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B L R U2 B U' R F2 D2 
18. D U B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R B2 D' B F' D' L' B' R' U 
19. L2 B2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L' D2 L R2 B R' F U2 F L' D2 B' U F 
20. R2 D' R2 U' L' F' D2 R2 D B R2 B2 D2 L2 U' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' 
21. L2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B R' B F' R D' U2 F2 R' F2 D' 
22. F' L B' U B D2 R' B' R' D' L2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' 
23. F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D B L2 F' L D2 R B' L2 R' 
24. F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' R F' D L2 F U B U2 L 
25. U2 L' F B' U' L' U L U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U 
26. F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 R' B F D2 R2 U B' R' U F2 
27. R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U R2 U R U L' D2 L' F R2 U L B 
28. R2 D2 L F' U R F B R' U' R U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 
29. R2 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B R B2 D' B2 U2 F R2 D2 U' 
30. F2 U2 R2 U' B L F' D' B2 R' L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Sep 12, 2012)

Mistakes:
It's round 49 results, round 50 scrambles.
Misspelling of my name. 

Round 50
Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 2
Average: 11.97
Times:11.79, 11.27, 11.50, 11.42, 16.43, 12.71, 11.16, 13.67, 13.47, 11.42, 9.63, 10.47, 14.05, 9.67, 11.63, 14.71, 11.67, 11.67, 14.67, 12.30, 12.63, 10.86, 10.08, 12.42, 14.40, 11.21, 11.56, 10.89, 11.49, 10.79
Comments: Bad


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 16, 2012)

could you have a separate race of say sub-18?


----------



## Riley (Sep 16, 2012)

*Round 50 Results:*

*Sub 18:* 
None

*Sub 15:*
None

*Sub 12:*
None

*Sub 10:*
Riley - 2 (11.97)

I think an "awk" works well now. @CJF2L 1 - Added sub 18, took away sub 8. If you want to participate in sub 8, just post that, and I'll add it back again.

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 51 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B' L2 U' R2 U' F L2 R2 B R2 B2 L R B' F D2 R B D F U2 R' U' B L'	
2. B' D2 B2 D R B' L U2 F' U' F' U' F' D2 B F D2 U L' F' U2 L' B2 F2 U	
3. L B' U' L2 R' B' D' F2 D' B2 U2 L U' L2 B2 U L2 B F R2 F U' B2 D' U	
4. R' D U2 L F' D U F2 U B L R D B F L' F L' B' F' D L D2 B' L'	
5. L' D B F' R2 B R2 U2 B F' U' F D U2 L' F D B2 F' L2 R' U2 B D' U	
6. D L' B R U B' F U2 R' D' U' F R' F L' F2 D L2 D' U2 B D' U R D	
7. F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 D' R U2 L U L' U F2 R B D' R' B2 D R2 B R'	
8. F2 D2 L' U2 L U2 B F U2 B' L' R' B2 R2 B' L' B2 R U' L2 B' F2 U L R	
9. B' U2 L2 B F' L2 F' L' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' D' F2 R F L F' U F2 U2 F' L	
10. B F' U B' L B2 F' L' B2 F2 R' U B2 F R B R D' U' L' R' U R' B2 D2	
11. D' L2 U' L F' R' D' U2 L' R2 D2 L' R2 B' F2 L B' U' F' D U2 F L B F2	
12. R' D2 U L2 D B' L2 D' U B U B U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B2 U B2 R B' D'	
13. B2 F D2 L' R2 U2 L' R D' L2 D' F' D2 B' F' R2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D U B2	
14. R2 D U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B' R F D2 B R2 F L2 R' U' L2 B L' R' B2 D' L' F	
15. L' D F' U2 R' U' F2 D B' L2 D B2 F L' R2 F' U B2 U' R B2 U F' L2 R	
16. L2 B' F' D U B L2 R' D F2 R' U' F2 L2 F R F2 D R F2 U' F D U' R'	
17. U2 F U2 B' U' L U L R U2 F2 L R B2 L' D' U F2 L' F2 R' B' R F D'	
18. D U' R' F2 U B2 F' U L' R2 F2 D U' F2 U2 B' D L R' B' L' D R2 D' R	
19. F D2 F2 U L' R D B2 D L2 U2 L2 B' L U R2 F2 D U2 B D' U2 R' B' F2	
20. L F' L2 F' L2 U F' D2 U' L B2 R' F' U L' R' D2 U' B2 L' U' F' U B' R2	
21. B2 D R D' F' D' U2 L' R2 U' B' F U' F2 R' D2 B2 L U' R' D' U' B L R	
22. L D2 B' U' L2 D2 B R D' L2 B D' L F D2 U F2 D' L R2 F R2 U' B' D2	
23. D2 B R' D U B' F2 R2 B F' R B' U' L F2 R2 D' R B' R' D' B' L' R2 D2	
24. D F' L U2 B' L U' R2 B' R2 D U2 F2 L B F2 D L2 D B' U L' B F D	
25. L U B' U B2 L2 R F' L R D' U L2 R2 D U F2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U2 R' F2	
26. F' L F2 D U B' F' U B' U' L2 B2 F L B' D' U2 B U2 B2 F' R D' R2 U2	
27. R2 F U2 B2 L2 D L' D' U2 B U' F2 L' R2 B' R F L2 D2 U F2 U F2 D' U	
28. B2 L2 B U L F' R2 D' L2 D' R' B' D' B' F' U2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 F L D'	
29. R' D F U R' F' R B' D' U' L R B L' R' F' U2 R' U B' D' L2 U' B2 F	
30. D U' L' F' R2 B D R D2 F U L B' R' B D L R B2 F2 D2 L B' R2 D'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Round 51

race to sub-18: Ave: 17.30
sub-18's: 21 
17.25, 18.50, 18.23, 15.14, 14.65,
15.96, 18.79, 17.19, 21.04, (13.89),
16.91, (23.54), 18.39, 18.73, 17.40,
17.25, 15.88, 18.05, 16.71, 17.05,
16.80, 16.88, 17.48, 16.06, 17.78,
18.30, 19.69, 14.26, 17.41, 17.39
comment: good


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 16, 2012)

Round 51
Race to sub-18

Sub-18's: *5*

_17.41_, _17.94_, _17.60_, 21.86, 18.38, 19.66, 21.54, 19.70, 20.05, 20.86, 21.15, 22.56, 18.41, 19.70, 19.51, _16.54_, 22.63, 23.08, 20.89, 21.05, _16.35_, 20.30, 23.20, 22.70, 19.29, 21.78, 19.13, 21.75, 21.27, 22.62 = *20.30*


----------



## uvafan (Sep 16, 2012)

Round 51
Race to sub15

Sub15s: *9*

*14.31*, 15.63, 16.18, 16.85, 15.43, *14.21*, 16.39, 18.07, *14.19*, 14.89, 17.63, 17.17, *14.01*, (20.80), 17.67, *14.72*, (*12.42*), 17.76, 15.01, 16.71, (DNF(17.89)), *14.67*, 18.87, 19.19, 17.07, 17.82, (*11.57)*, 16.86, 16.38, *14.93* = *16.25*


----------



## Czery (Sep 16, 2012)

Round 51

Sub 15s: 11
Avg: BAD (16.04 (σ = 2.06))

Details:

16.83, *11.32*, 15.91, *14.81*, *13.80*, 20.10, *12.71*, 20.54, 19.36, 17.38, *14.57*, 23.84, *13.78*, *14.93*, *12.63*,15.21, *13.98,* 16.57, *14.78*, 15.50, 15.50, 16.26, 16.19, 18.23, 15.81, 22.25, 18.34, *12.24*, 16.96, 16.35


----------



## RaresB (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 51

no sub 12's

13.80, 12.73, 13.91, 15.56, 13.59, 12.95, 13.34, 14.55, 14.05, 13.53, 12.46, 14.35, 14.09, 12.15, 14.88, 15.96, 14.75, 16.61, 16.58, 12.78, 13.83, 13.49, 14.09, 12.21, 16.26, 18.04, 12.84, 18.08, 16.09, 12.69 = 14.22


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 51

Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 2
Average: 12.24
Times: 10.91, 14.20, 12.40, 13.32, 14.26, 13.86, 11.39, 12.55, 13.18, 9.83, 11.08, 10.88, 12.91, 12.76, 11.95, 11.07, 13.20, 13.72, 12.18, 10.81, 9.67, 13.52, 10.92, 13.40, 12.34, 12.26, 12.64, 10.52, 11.95, 12.48
Comments: Stackmatted. Tried to go slow and look ahead.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 51
Race to sub-18

Sub-18s: 6
Average: 20.26

21.70, 20.66, 19.83, 22.53, 17.43, 20.33, 18.21, 16.93, 23.05, 20.64, 20.78, 17.86, 16.60, 18.91, 24.55+, DNF(19.76), 22.81, 20.22, 18.27, 18.71, 22.70, 17.44, 20.44, 18.03, 21.55, 21.97, 16.94, 22.06, 22.89, 20.89

First time in this thread. Terrible average for me. I guess I had enough reasons though. Started and stopped too many times to do other things... oh well.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 20, 2012)

times (reset, import):
10.27, 12.56, 10.91, 12.90, 10.34, 10.14, 8.88, 11.89, 11.34, 10.27, 10.51, 11.00, 7.95, 11.33, 10.09, 15.30, 10.46, 11.22, 10.80, 13.70, 10.81, 13.62, 11.38, 12.77, 11.82, 13.06, 11.20, 11.56, 9.99, 11.00

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 7.95
worst time: 15.30

current avg5: 11.25 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 10.46 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 11.80 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 10.58 (σ = 0.85)

session avg: 11.28 (σ = 1.00)

sub 10 : 3
sub 11 : 13

can you pls do race to sub 11?


----------



## AndersB (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 51
Race to sub -15

Number of sub -15s: *15*
Average: *14.98*

13.83, 17.33, 16.61, 15.45, 14.30, 13.64, 15.64, 14.95, 15.94, 15.89, 13.95, 16.01, 16.83, 16.72, 14.28, 12.94, 13.77, 15.16, 17.50, 12.69, 13.91, 15.77, 12.81, 14.27, 15.45, 19.64, 13.00, 16.22, 13.80, 13.75


----------



## Czery (Sep 21, 2012)

OMG! I was so wrapped up in the new school year that I forgot to update the thread! :fp
Apologies to those who have been waiting patiently. *

Round 51 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
CJF2L 1 - 21 (17.30)
sneaklyfox - 6 (20.26)
FaLoL - 5 (20.30)

*Sub 15:
*andersB - 15 (14.98)
Czery - 11 (16.04)
uvafan - 9 (16.25)

*Sub 12:*
pwnAge - 0 (14.22)

*Sub 11:*
Daniel Liamitz - 13 (11.28)

*Sub 10:*
Riley - 2 (12.24)


Note: Added sub 11.

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 52 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	B2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F' R2 F' U F' R' B' R2 D F'	
2.	L' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 B L B' L' R' D'	
3.	L D2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R2 B2 F D' F' D L U L2 R2	
4.	L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 U2 L B' R' U2 R2 D' B2 L B' L2	
5.	R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B' F2 L2 R B2 L' R' U R' F D' F'	
6.	L2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 D L' R2 B' F2 D' L U2 F' R	
7.	R2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U B L2 D U R2 B' F R D	
8.	B2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 L U2 R' U' F L' U' L2 D2 R' U' F L' F2	
9.	D' R B2 D' F' B D2 F2 U' F D2 R2 F2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 B2 R B2	
10.	L B2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U R2 B' D2 L' U B2 D' F' L'	
11.	U2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' L B2 U R2 F2 R2 D F R'	
12.	B2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R' F2 L' D' F R' U' F L'	
13.	B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F' U2 B' R' F L' B2 U B2 F U2	
14.	F' R' D R B' D B R U2 L D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U B2	
15.	B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F D2 L F2 D' L' U' B U R'	
16.	L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U F U' B' F2 D2 U' R B2 L2	
17.	U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R' B F2 D F' U B L' U2	
18.	B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 R' B' D2 B U' L2 R' B D'	
19.	L2 B R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' R2 F L2 R' U F R2 F' D' B2 U B	
20.	B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B' U' F U' R' U B' R B' F2	
21.	D R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B U L U' B' L2 B2 D' L B	
22.	F2 B U' L' F L' F2 U F2 R D' F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2	
23.	D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L B2 L' F' L' D2 F L2 F' L' D2	
24.	B2 U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 R B D L' R' U' B R2 D L	
25.	U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U R B F2 U R' F2 U' R' F' D	
26.	U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U R' B2 R2 D' R2 U' B' F' U F	
27.	U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R' D U2 R' U B' U F L' D B	
28.	R' B2 R B2 L U B R' B D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2	
29.	B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 R B2 R' U2 F' U2 L F2 D' R' F2 D L U'	
30.	D' F2 R L2 D2 F U R B' R' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R' U2




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Sep 22, 2012)

Round 52

Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 9
Average: 11.76
Times: 12.21, 12.06, 12.89, 13.09, 12.72, 13.29, 12.67, 14.46, 11.58, (9.60), 10.85, 10.84, 11.58, 11.03, 10.13, 13.88, 10.69, 11.09, 11.32, 11.56, 10.25, 11.71, 10.12, 11.47, 12.48, 10.64, (15.92), (9.74), (15.81), 11.21


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 22, 2012)

Round 52
Race to sub-18

Sub-18s: *5*

20.79, 19.91, 26.18, 20.30, 20.33, 22.32, 20.36, 18.98, 18.72, 20.45, 20.23, 18.48, 18.94, 18.21, 19.88, _16.24_, 18.35, 21.42, 18.09, 20.41, _17.57_, 21.39, _17.42_, 19.72, 21.86, 24.38, _17.10_, 22.59, _16.37_, 25.28 = *20.08*


----------



## uvafan (Sep 22, 2012)

Round 52
Race to sub15

sub15s: *5*
Average:*16.34*

18.47,* 13.35*, (*13.16*), 17.62, 17.16, 18.05, 16.66, 16.20, (19.06), 15.84, 16.11, 16.97, 16.18, 17.66, 15.52, 16.19, (*12.28*), 17.26, 15.24, 17.56, 16.49, 18.93, 16.69, 15.36, *13.76*, 16.83, (21.85+), 15.22, 15.09, *14.46*


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2012)

Results so we don't get off track:

*Round 52 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
FaLoL - 5 (20.08)

*Sub 15:*
uvafan - 5 (16.34)

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 11:*
Riley - 9 (11.76)

*Sub 10:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 53 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U' R F2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 F L R2 B2 U2 L D B R2 B' L2 D U' F L' D F2	
2. B' U' L2 D B2 L' R' F' U R2 D2 F' L' R F D2 U' B D' F' R B F' L2 U2	
3. B2 R' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F D U F D R F D L' B2 F2 L R D' R' D R2 D2	
4. U F' L' R' B D2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 F' D2 R D' U' R2 F2 D' R U2 L' R D F2	
5. B' U' F2 D L' B' F' L2 F' R' B2 L2 R' F2 U B' U L B L R D U' B' D	
6. B2 L B2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L' F' U' R' F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 U' B2	
7. D L' B D F R' D' L R2 U' F' L2 B' U2 F2 D U2 F D2 R B2 F2 D' R B2	
8. L2 B L' F L' D L D2 F' D2 R B2 D U2 L2 R2 B F2 R2 B F R2 D' F' U2	
9. D2 B2 F2 D B' F' L' B F2 L B2 L' D' L2 B2 R B' D' F' R' B2 F2 L D' R	
10. B' R U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U B L B L' F2 L' D2 B D L2 R2 B' L2 R2 U' F2 L'	
11. B2 L' D' B2 D2 B2 F D' B U R D' U' B2 D2 U R' F U L D' B2 R2 F U2	
12. L' F' R F' D L D' U L B2 F2 L2 D' U' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F' R' F' L B'	
13. B L2 B2 R2 B' L' U2 L2 B' L2 B2 L' D' B2 L F D2 B2 L D U2 B2 F2 U2 B'	
14. L R U R B' D2 U' L2 D2 U2 B' L' R' F' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 L' U2 L R' U R	
15. L' R2 D B U L R D2 B' L' B F L F' D F U R B2 F' D' U' L' B U	
16. F' R B2 F2 D U2 L2 F D2 U' B L' R' B' F' D L2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 R D2 F	
17. U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R' B L' B2 F U L F D L' B U' F2 L R' D L2 R' D'	
18. B2 D R' B L' R F D' U2 R' D2 U R' D' R2 B D' U B2 F' L2 R' F2 L2 F'	
19. B2 L2 B F U L2 U L2 B F R' U2 B2 L2 R2 F U R U2 F' D L R F L2	
20. R' F' L' R U2 L F2 L D2 U' B2 L U R' U L U' B F' R B2 R2 B2 R2 D'	
21. B2 U2 B' D B2 R B2 L B R2 D2 U' R D2 L' D2 R' F' L' B R2 U B D' B2	
22. B2 F' U2 L2 R D2 U' R' D2 U L2 U R2 F' D U R B2 U' L' R2 U' L2 B F	
23. D' F' D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B2 R' U2 L F D2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' L D2 U R	
24. R' B2 R' D R2 D' R F U2 R' D U L2 R' B U' B F' U B' U B F' L R'	
25. D F D2 R' D B L' B' D' R' D2 U L B2 U' L2 R2 D R' D2 U2 B' L2 F' D2	
26. D2 B' R' U' R2 F2 D2 U B D U2 B D U B' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 R' D B2 D' U	
27. R2 B' U R2 B R' B R' U F2 R' F2 L2 U2 B D' B2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' F2 D U	
28. R' D2 L D' U2 F' D U L' D F D' F L R F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R' B2 L' B2	
29. U2 F2 L B F R' B2 D R2 U2 L2 R' D' F2 U B' F2 L' D2 L F L D2 U2 L'	
30. U' R2 D' F D L F U' F2 L' D' R D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D' L' R



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2012)

Round 53

Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 6 :/
Average: 12.03
Times: 12.25, 12.44, 11.20, 11.32, 11.15, 12.34, (9.01), 10.00, 11.40, 11.93, 10.95, 13.52, 13.80, (14.22), (8.96), 11.68, 13.71, 10.37, 12.14, 12.92, (14.17), 11.17, 12.82, 11.99, 12.54, 12.45, 12.73, 13.95, 10.88, 11.13


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 23, 2012)

Round 53
Race to sub-18

Sub-18s: *7*

21.39, 20.98, 20.01, 22.59, 23.89, 21.71, _16.13_, 25.01, _17.48_, 21.75, _17.96_, 22.91, 25.14, 18.24, _17.5_3, 18.21, 22.26, 20.51, _16.33_, 24.72, 21.30, 22.54, _13.84_, 18.14, _17.24_, 24.77, 23.92, 18.92, 19.70, 22.63 = *20.59*


----------



## AndersB (Sep 23, 2012)

Round 53 
Race to sub -15

Sub15s: 12

18.17, 14.81, 13.14, 14.25, 13.91, 15.36, 15.59, 16.09, 16.63, 14.50, 16.83, 19.05, 14.76, 19.67, 15.55, 15.47, 15.80, 12.37, 14.66, 14.67, 14.54, 19.83, 15.91, 14.44, 13.05, 20.33, 18.67, 16.15, 16.28, 18.09 = 16.32


----------



## Czery (Sep 24, 2012)

17.14, 17.07, 17.56, 15.06, 17.22, 15.08, 19.13, 17.91, 16.25, 20.05, 15.25, 18.13, 24.28, 17.22, 20.60+, 15.79, 15.12*, 13.62, 13.63, 14.75, 13.19, *23.30, 21.94, *12.53*, 20.59, 19.43, 15.05, 22.37, 20.44, 18.41

sub15: 5

Round 53

Avg: 17.49 (σ = 2.50)

Comment: I like it!


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 24, 2012)

ROUND 53

best time: 12.49
worst time: 22.20
best avg5: 15.16
best avg12: 16.07
session avg: 17.65
times: 19.89, 22.20, 17.65,
20.31, 16.49, 18.56, 15.84, 
19.30, 19.04, 18.00, 15.34, 
18.06, 15.59, 14.06, 14.56, 
16.41, 15.84, 18.94, 14.93, 
14.31, 17.64, 20.51, 20.08, 
18.69, 19.35, 18.39, 16.71,
12.49, 18.40, 21.13

comment: FAIL


----------



## Czery (Sep 26, 2012)

*
Round 53 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*CJF2L 1 - 14 (17.65) - Could you please count the numbers of sub18s next time? Thanks.
FaLoL - 7 (20.59)

*Sub 15:
*AndersB - 12 (16.32)
Czery - 5 (17.49)

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 11:*
Riley - 6 (12.03)

*Sub 10:*
cricket cricket.


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 54 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1. F U2 L2 U R F2 B' U R F' R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B' D2 B U2 
2. L2 F' R L F' D B U' L' U F2 U2 L2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 D 
3. F2 U R2 U' F2 D U R2 U' B2 F U' B' U L' D F' U2 F2 R' B' 
4. F2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R D' L U' R' U2 B' D2 F2 R F 
5. U2 D2 L' F B' R F2 U D' L D' R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B' L2 B' L2 
6. D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F R2 B D' F U R' B2 U B L' D' F' 
7. B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B L2 B' U' F2 L' D' F2 L D U L U 
8. B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 D' L B L B2 
9. R2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D F2 L F2 D L' F R D2 R2 U' B' 
10. D F R2 U R' D2 R2 F' R2 B U D B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 
11. B L D' F' U2 L D' F2 U2 F' R2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 
12. D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' D L' R B' U2 L U' B2 F2 L' 
13. R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 U B2 R' D2 U' L' U L' R F L' B' 
14. F L2 D2 F R2 U' L' F' R D B2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' 
15. B' U' D2 F' R' B' L U' R' U' L2 B' L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B 
16. F2 R2 U F2 D' U B2 D R2 B2 L2 R' D U2 F U2 F R' F' D2 U' 
17. B' L2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B L U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F' L' 
18. L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L' D F' D2 L F2 R' U' L F' 
19. B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D L' F2 D' R2 F' U' R' B D R' 
20. D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U B' L F' D2 L F L2 U' B2 R' 
21. U L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R B' F' L F L D' B U F2 
22. R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 F D L D2 L2 U2 B' R U2 R D' 
23. F2 B U' B' R' D' L B2 L F U R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 
24. L2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B' U L D2 R' U L B L F2 U' 
25. R L2 U2 B' U B' R2 D2 L' U' R F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 R' 
26. B2 L2 D2 B D2 F L2 B U2 L2 D2 L' U' B' L2 D2 U F2 L R2 
27. R F' L2 B R' U F L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D 
28. D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B L R' F L' R' D F2 R U2 R2 
29. D2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 L B L2 D F U F' U2 F' R' U2 
30. L U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 L D2 R2 B L F' R' U' L' B U F2 D




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

round 54 sub-10
11.49, 11.34, 10.71, 10.16, 11.46, 11.27, 8.53, 11.01, 9.33, 10.70, 9.76, 10.01, 10.86, 9.58, 13.96, 11.47, 10.88, 10.97, 10.68, 13.02, 10.31, 12.36, 11.28, 11.49, 11.86, 9.66, 9.86, 12.85, 9.78, 9.94=10.84
#of sub-10s=8


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 26, 2012)

Round 54

*# of sub-15's: 14*

14.87, (17.38), 15.17, 13.73, 15.71, 15.17, 15.93, (12.67), 16.15, 14.76, 15.22, 15.97, 15.76, 15.60, (17.42), *13.15, 13.32, 12.72, 13.73, 15.64*, 13.41, 16.40, 14.97, 15.37, (11.97), 14.50, 14.21, 15.80, 15.40, 14.28

Average: 14.88 

*13.40 ao5*
14.10 ao12


----------



## Outsmash (Sep 26, 2012)

Round 54 sub-18

16.71, 16.39, 19.33, 15.67, 15.83, 16.68, 18.21, 16.04, 17.49, 17.53, 17.89, 18.85, 19.98, 20.91, 18.41, 18.48, 20.61, 21.38, 15.05, 20.87, 18.82, 18.48, 15.16, 19.03, 15.20, 14.67, 18.53, 21.11, 16.82, 19.40

no. of sub-18's: 14


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 26, 2012)

Round 54
Race to sub-18

Sub-18s: *5*

23.37, 20.66, 23.72, 18.64, 22.21, 24.57, 18.27, _15.66_, _17.46_, 19.42, 21.20, _16.02_, 18.18, 19.54, 21.49, 19.13, 21.67, 18.58, 24.17, 19.76, 18.95, _17.21_, 18.18, 20.42, 20.11, 20.09, 22.93, 23.78, 24.60, _17.77_ = *20.26*


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 27, 2012)

times (reset, import):
11.40, 11.38, 13.99, 11.17, 11.42, 11.02, 10.16, 12.34, 9.70, 10.55, 13.47, 11.22, 14.75, 12.86, 12.12, 10.27, 13.55, 11.92, 11.71, 10.60, 10.84, 11.36, 13.61, 10.85, 13.90, 11.28, 9.51, 11.96, 18.86, 11.94

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.51
worst time: 18.86

current avg5: 11.73 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 10.58 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 11.81 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 11.41 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 11.80 (σ = 1.13)


----------



## Riley (Sep 28, 2012)

Round 54

Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 8
Average: 12.14
Times: 12.48, 14.09, 12.95, 12.39, 10.71, (14.30), 10.66, 12.45, 11.50, 13.12, 12.68, 11.99, 12.78, 13.81, (9.68), 12.19, 12.90, 13.31, 13.67, 10.39, 10.80, 11.29, (9.69), 11.95, 9.78, 10.60, (15.38), 13.85, 12.14, 11.13


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2012)

Round 54
Sub15s: *6*

15.00, 16.01, (26.70), 16.35, 17.16, 17.36, 17.23, (34.86), 17.38, *14.72*, 15.95, 18.11, (*12.69*), 20.73, 16.62, *13.73*, 15.45, 15.96, 15.01, 16.38, 18.83, *14.11*, 15.00, 23.78, 18.71, 16.53, *14.06*, (*13.17*), 17.62, 22.41 = *16.93*

lol 2 15.00 solves and one 15.01 :fp


----------



## Czery (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 54

Average: 16.52 (σ = 1.59)
Sub15s: 6

Details:

15.44, 16.83, 16.73, 17.07, 17.87, 34.69, 17.64, *14.80*,* 14.12*, *12.66*, 18.34, 15.21, 16.59, 16.04, 18.16, 18.60, 18.19, 17.70, 15.14, *13.75*, 16.77, 15.43, 18.99, *11.97*, 16.59, *12.98*, 15.96, 18.92, 16.34, 18.41


----------



## Riley (Sep 30, 2012)

*Round 54 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Outsmash - 14 (17.97) PLEASE put everything that I told Daniel Liamitz to put in your post)
FaLol - 5 (20.26)

*Sub 15:*
BlueDevil - 14 (14.88)
Czery - 6 (16.52)
uvafan - 6 (16.93)

*Sub 12:*
...

*Sub 11:*
Riley - 8 (12.14)

*Sub 10:*
KCuber - 8 (10.84)
Daniel Liamitz -2 (11.80) Please, please put the race you're in and the number of sub xx solves you got. I believe this is the 2nd time this has happened. If you don't include everything in the requirements below (round #, average, times, race, and # of sub xx solves (specify what the sub xx is)), Czery and I won't count your times. This goes for everyone. I put you here because this is where you've competed before.

*Sub 8:*
...

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
*- In your post, include: Round number, average, number of sub xx solves (specify what the sub xx is), and the times* *Seriously...*
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 55 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U' R U B2 U R2 D R B2 F2 U B R2 B2 D B F D B2 R2 F2 D F' U2 F'	
2. F U2 L' R' B D' U' F2 R2 B R2 B2 D' U' L' R' B2 F L' F' D2 R D L2 B2	
3. U R' D' R B2 R B2 R' D2 L2 B2 F' R F' U' B' R' F2 U B2 L B R2 B R	
4. D' B' R' D U R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 U' L2 U L2 R B' L' R2 D2 L' B R' U'	
5. L2 U L' R' U F R' B' R U' R D2 B' R U2 F D B F2 R' B' D2 F' U R'	
6. R' F D2 B2 F U2 R2 F D2 B' L' R F D U' L' B F' U2 L' B' F U' F2 R'	
7. R' D U L R' B2 D' F2 R2 F R2 D L' B F U L2 R2 D' L' B2 F' U F R'	
8. D' B D' F2 L2 F2 L R' B R U2 B' U' L' B D U2 B2 U L F2 L2 R U B	
9. R' F2 L' B' U' F2 L' D2 L2 R' D' F' U B' F2 L' F D' U L U2 F L2 D2 R'	
10. B' D2 U F2 U2 L' F L B' L2 U' B R2 F2 D' B2 R' B L2 R2 U F2 U B F	
11. R2 D' U F2 L2 R' F U L2 B D U L2 F2 D2 U R' B' U B' D2 F' R2 B' L	
12. L D2 B' F' R2 U' B' U R U B2 L' R U' L2 R2 F D2 F D2 L' B L' U' F2	
13. U' F U2 F D L2 B U' F2 R' B F L F2 D' L B' D' U B2 L' U F L' R	
14. R D' R2 D2 U B' F U' F U B U L2 R' U' R' B2 F' U B' D' U' F2 D2 U2	
15. L R2 B D' B F' D2 L' D B' D2 U2 L' D2 L2 R' F' D2 L2 B F' U B L U'	
16. R' F2 L R' D F D2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' D' B L D2 U' L F L F' L D2 U2	
17. D' F' L' B2 F' D2 R F U2 L' D' U R2 B' F2 R2 D' U' F2 U R D L R' F2	
18. D' B2 F D2 R' B2 L' D' B2 L D' U2 F U' L' F2 U2 B D' U2 R F D B F	
19. U' B F L2 U2 F D2 B' R U F' L' B2 F D L' U2 L2 D2 B2 U' F' R2 F' U'	
20. L' F2 U' B2 F2 R B2 L' R F' D' F' L U F' R2 F L' R2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 U'	
21. D2 U' B2 F D2 B' L' U2 L B F2 U F L' B F' L' D2 U' L R' U' R' B' F	
22. L2 R2 U2 L R F D2 B2 D2 L F' D2 F D U L D L F2 D' F2 L2 R' U L2	
23. R' B L' B2 R2 B F2 U R2 F L' D2 F L2 F2 D' U2 B R2 U2 B2 F' D' B2 F'	
24. D2 U2 L' U2 F D2 L' U B2 F2 U' L2 R U' B' R2 F2 U' R2 D R D' F L' F'	
25. B R2 B' U2 L U2 L D2 R' B F' U' B R2 D2 F' L2 R F2 D2 R F' R2 F2 U	
26. R U2 R' D' U' R U' L2 R2 D U F' U2 B2 U L B D2 B2 U' R' B' L R' F'	
27. D2 F U2 R U' L R' F' R2 U2 B2 F' L' B' R' D2 R2 F L2 F' D' B2 D' R2 U	
28. F' D2 L' R2 U' B L' D2 U R2 F2 L' R2 B2 F' D2 U B' U' L2 D2 U R' U R2	
29. D U2 F D U' B2 L' D2 L B F2 U' F2 U' B U L R' B F2 R' D L2 R' F	
30. B L F2 D R2 B' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F' L F2 D2 L2 U F' D' F2 R2 U2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 30, 2012)

Round 55
Average : 16.41
Goal: sub 15s
No. of sub 15 : 7

*13.40*, 15.06, 18.03, 16.63, 17.12, 17.50, 16.91, 15.67, 15.62, 16.26, 20.50, 20.07, 15.44, *14.42*, *14.43*, 18.09, 16.21, 15.91, 16.96, *14.45*, 19.50, 15.92, 15.72, 17.14, 16.61, *14.69*, *(12.73)*, *14.76*, (21.51), 17.57


----------



## uvafan (Sep 30, 2012)

Round 55
Race to sub15
sub15s:*14*
*13.79, 14.98*, 15.30, *13.71, 14.65, 14.27*, 15.31, 15.37, *13.79, (12.16*), (22.96), 15.01, *14.36, 13.29,* 16.42, 15.02, *14.81*, 15.90, *14.20,* *13.75,* 15.15, 16.53, (*11.86),* 15.73, 15.57, 16.31, *14.40*, 17.01, (18.59), 16.77 = *15.05*


----------



## Czery (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 55

Sub15s: 3
Avg: 17.76 (σ = 2.56)

Details:

19.40, 16.55, 21.03, 15.04, 17.94, 16.55, *14.64*, 17.46, 16.96, 24.32, *14.27*, 15.27, 16.50, 16.34, 15.17, 16.36, 22.05, 21.16, 15.96, 19.00, 15.53, *13.75*, 19.75, 18.61, 55.07, 21.65, 24.56, 16.65, 15.73, 16.03


----------



## Czery (Oct 2, 2012)

*Round 55 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*
*Sub 15:
*uvafan - 14 (15.05)
NevinsCPH - 7 (16.41)
Czery - 3 (17.76)

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 56 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L R2 B2 L2 D' L' B2 F' R B D B D2 U'	
2.	L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 R' F D2 L B' R B F2 L2	
3.	U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 U' B L D2 R B' F' U'	
4.	D U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U' B U B2 L' U2 F R2 U B F2 R2	
5.	D' R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 F' L B D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R	
6.	U2 L B2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 R' F2 U' B F2 D2 R' D' R2 D' R'	
7.	R B' L2 D F U B2 U' R U2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2	
8.	L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B D' B D2 U2 B2 R B D L' D	
9.	U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' R2 F2 R' U B2 L' D' R' U B U2 F2 R	
10.	U2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 D B F2 D' U L U B' L	
11.	U' F2 D' U2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F R' D' F2 D' U' B2 F' R U	
12.	D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D' B L' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' R' D2 F	
13.	F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 F' L' D B2 R B L2 U B2 F	
14.	F2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F R' F L U B U B2 R' D	
15.	D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F U2 R' D2 B' U F' R2 D' B D2 B	
16.	B' L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 B F U' B' D L B R2 D B U2	
17.	D B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L B D' B2 F' D2 F2 U B R2	
18.	U2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 L' D U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F'	
19.	D' B' R' F' D F U D2 F2 B R' F2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L	
20.	F' L U R' B2 U D' R' U F' B2 L D2 R2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2	
21.	R2 F U2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 L R' B' F2 D2 U' B' F' L' D	
22.	D R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 U' B' L B R' D' L2 B L R2 U2	
23.	F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L R D B U2 L R2 B' U2 B	
24.	L' D2 U2 R B2 D2 L2 R U2 L' D2 F' R B2 D R' B2 D U L2 F	
25.	U' L2 U R2 U F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 L' D' F' R B' F R2 U	
26.	F2 R B2 F2 L' D2 R F2 R' B L R2 B2 U F' R F' D R'	
27.	F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L' U2 L' F U2 B R D' R2 U2	
28.	F2 R' D2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L R D' F' L2 B F U2 R U2 B2 L	
29.	F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' L' B R' F' L' D' L R F' U	
30.	R2 B2 U2 D' F' B2 U' L2 D' R D2 R' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 3, 2012)

Round 56
Average : 16.90
Goal : sub 15
No. of sub 15 : 7
18.41, 18.38, 15.52, 20.35, 16.30, *14.54*, 16.59, *14.22*, 17.62, *13.54*, 15.95, 16.79, 15.85, 17.99, 15.39, 21.67, 18.10, 19.26, *11.86*, 19.03, 19.97, 23.17, 18.06, 15.18, 17.90, *13.21*, 18.78, 18.30, *12.18*, *14.18*


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Oct 4, 2012)

56

times (reset, import):
12.00, 11.07, 11.17, 10.38, 10.54, 13.86, 12.84, 10.67, 10.43, 11.94, 12.22, 11.74, 10.55, 11.03, 9.66, 10.82, 10.30, 10.42, 12.06, 12.01, 11.17, 10.26, 10.18, 9.58, 10.73, 10.62, 9.11, 14.87, 12.04, 10.48

stats: (hide)
number of times: 30/30
best time: 9.11
worst time: 14.87

current avg5: 11.05 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 10.13 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 10.91 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 10.61 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 11.05 (σ = 0.80)

sub 11: 16


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 5, 2012)

Round 56
Race to sub 18

Sub18s: 14
Average: 18.52

Times: 18.88, 19.51, 18.37, 20.26, 20.75, 17.24, 21.14, 17.45, 16.27, 18.07, 17.63, 17.57, 23.82, 19.19, 17.54, 18.09, 17.25, 19.58, 17.99, 16.27, 21.26+, 17.69, 17.57, 19.64, 17.48, 15.71, 16.88, 20.38, 20.50, 18.48

Comment: Wow, this is really good for me. It's been a good day.


----------



## reyrey (Oct 5, 2012)

Round 56:
Race to sub-18
Number of sub-18 solves: 14
Mean: 18.23


Spoiler



1. 18.19 
2. 20.62 
3. 14.89 
4. 16.82 
5. 16.10 
6. 19.94 
7. 16.93 
8. 15.74 
9. 20.43 
10. 19.15 
11. 16.19 
12. 20.97 
13. 16.86 
14. 17.96 
15. 21.21 
16. 18.27 
17. 15.19 
18. 22.72 
19. 18.78 
20. 18.53 
21. 21.22 
22. 18.73 
23. 16.04 
24. 23.38 
25. 14.22 
26. 17.94 
27. 17.82 
28. 18.47 
29. 15.39 
30. 18.28


----------



## uvafan (Oct 6, 2012)

Round 56
Race to sub15
Sub15s: *14*

15.47, 15.29, 15.32, 16.25, *14.54, 12.58*, 16.09, (19.75), *12.60*, 15.15, (*11.58*), 18.97, *14.54*, (19.31+), (*11.85), 13.52, 13.50*, 15.42, *13.62, 14.97, 14.14*, 16.17, *14.26*, 16.50, 16.94, 16.56, 15.81, *14.06, 14.23*, 15.15 = *15.06*

Exact same as last time except .01 higher average


----------



## Riley (Oct 6, 2012)

Round 56

Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 9
Average: 11.92
Times: 12.31, 13.89, 10.68, 13.59, 12.76, (14.89), 11.49, 10.50, 11.39, 10.66, 13.74, 9.84, 12.53, 12.13, 11.36, 12.29, (9.63), 11.71, 14.19, 9.67, 10.84, (14.59), 12.14, (9.58), 12.03, 13.11, 11.92, 10.61, 13.04, 11.37
Comments: Bad average considering I got an 11.16 average of 100 earlier today. Decent number of sub 10's though.


----------



## Czery (Oct 6, 2012)

Round 56

sub 15s: Lazy (5)
Avg: 17.68 (σ = 2.15)

Details:
19.78, 15.44, 18.05, 18.09, 16.02, 16.76, 19.92, 14.87, 14.59, 15.20, 15.44, 17.13, 21.87, 17.69, 18.96, 16.13, 14.85, 19.21, 19.76, 15.93, 19.47, 16.85, 16.96, (14.54), (13.31), (22.81), 19.46, 22.10, (DNF(4.89)), 19.18

Pretty good, considering i stopped cubing for a while.


----------



## Riley (Oct 7, 2012)

*Round 56 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
reyrey - 14 (18.23)
sneaklyfox - 14 (18.52)

*Sub 15:*
uvafan - 14 (15.06)
NevinsCPH - 7 (16.70)
Czery - 5 (17.68)

*Sub 12:*
None

*Sub 11:*
Daniel Liamitz - 16 (11.05)
Riley - 9 (11.92)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 57 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. R B' R2 U2 B2 F L' R2 B F R F' R D U' R D' F D' L F L R2 D' R2	
2. L U B U R2 F2 D F R' U2 B' R U' B' F' L2 R' B L' R2 D F' R2 U2 L'	
3. D L2 D' U' L2 D2 L' B' F' R D L' B2 L' R2 F2 R2 D U L' F2 U L2 R' D'	
4. D U B2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 F' L2 R B' F R' U2 R2 B' L2 D U' R2 B' L R' U'	
5. F2 L' F U L B R U' L' D2 B F' D2 F' R U2 R2 U' B' F U L' B2 D R	
6. B F' R B L' F L' B2 R2 D' B2 F' D2 R D U' L' F2 L' D L' D' R' U' L	
7. R F2 L R' B2 F' D' B2 R' D' U R' U' L' R2 D' B2 L2 F' U L' U2 R' U' L2	
8. F' R2 B2 F' D2 F2 U L2 U' R F U B F U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 B' F2 L' D' B	
9. R B U B' L' B' U B2 U' L B' D' U2 L B U L R2 U F L B2 D R B'	
10. U L D B2 F2 U' R' D' L D2 R' D L2 R' D2 U' B2 F' L' U' L2 D' B2 F' L	
11. B U' F L D U' F D F' U R2 D' R2 U B2 D' F2 D' L D' L D' R' D F	
12. D B F L' D2 U2 R D' R' D F' R U B D2 B2 L2 B2 F U R D' B L' R2	
13. L F D R' D' U2 L2 B2 F D2 F' U2 L2 R F2 L' U' F R2 F2 U R2 B' F2 R	
14. L' F2 L2 D B2 D L D2 B L2 U' B L F2 R B2 U' L2 R F U' L R2 D U	
15. B L2 F' R B F D2 L D2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D B' F' L2 R D2 F R B' L2 B	
16. D' U' L R' D2 F2 D B F2 L2 R D' L B2 R2 U B' F' D' F' D F2 D U B2	
17. D L' B2 F' L U B' L D F D2 U2 B F D L R2 B2 D F' U B2 F' D2 F	
18. F2 D' B' F2 R' U B' F' U2 B R2 B D' F L' B2 R2 F' D' L2 R' B2 L B2 F	
19. D2 R U' F U B D2 F' L F' L' U' F2 R2 B F' R' B2 D' U2 B U' F D2 F'	
20. F2 U2 R' D' L2 R B' F' R' U2 B F R2 D L2 R D F L' F2 D U R' F U2	
21. R2 F2 D' B F L2 R2 U R' D' U2 L D' U B' D L D' U2 B F D2 U L' U	
22. D R2 F2 L U2 R2 D U R2 D' U L2 F2 U' R' B' D2 U2 B2 F D U' B L R2	
23. R F2 D B' L' B' L' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L' D U2 L' U2 F2 L' B' U' L' B F2 R2	
24. L R' B F D B' F2 D2 F L' U F' L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D R2 D2 U' B R' D'	
25. B' R' D2 B2 U F D' U F' R B2 F2 U2 B' U' R B2 L R D' B' U B' F2 L	
26. B' D' U' F D L U F L R2 B' D' B F' L R' U' L R U L D2 B2 F' U2	
27. B' D' U' B' R U B D U2 F2 R2 U B' L2 R2 F R2 D F' R' D2 L' R F' U'	
28. B R' B' F' R' F' L2 B' F D' B U2 L2 R B' U2 F' L' R B' F2 L2 D R2 F	
29. U2 B D2 L' R F D2 L B2 F D' U2 F L R2 B U B' F D' L' R2 U2 F' L2	
30. B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R U L D' U' R F U R2 D2 F R D F' D R B' R2 F' L'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 7, 2012)

Change my average from last week to 15.06...

Round 56

Race to sub15
sub15s: *18*

*(11.19*), 18.57, 17.55, 18.16, 15.16, 15.45, 17.03, *12.38, 14.01, 12.56, 13.23, 14.35, 13.76,* (38.10), *13.94, 14.50, 14.52*, 18.91, (20.85), *14.57, 12.67, 12.54,* (*12.12), 14.46*, 15.50, 20.48+, *12.33*, 15.27, *14.78, 13.34* = *15.00*

haha exactly 15 average


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 7, 2012)

Round 57
Avg : 16.97
Goal : sub 15
No. of sub 15 : 6
Did very bad, been ill. :fp
20.62, 17.27, 17.74, 15.14,* 14.71*, 19.01, 20.93, 18.06, 16.61, *14.94*, 16.85, 17.06, 18.58, 16.86, 17.05, *14.74*, 15.31, 19.72, 16.09, 19.25, 19.34, 18.28, *13.80*, 16.59, *13.42*, *14.95*, 15.24, 16.92, 17.87, 16.70


----------



## Czery (Oct 11, 2012)

I was waiting for some stranglers. Turns out there weren't any. *

Round 57 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*
*Sub 15:
*uvafan - 18 (15.00)
NevinsCPH - 6 (16.97)


*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 58 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R2 U2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F R' U2 F2 U B L2 F' R2 U' R' D2 
2. D2 B F2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 R' B2 D U R' D2 B' D' F2 R2 
3. R B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R2 D F' U' L' D2 U R F' D F2 
4. R2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U' F' D' B2 R' B' D2 F U2 L F 
5. F L2 F' D2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 R B' L D' R' D2 B D' F R2 
6. D L D F2 R2 F' R B D F' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U2 
7. R B R D' L F2 R' U' F R2 L2 U R2 U2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 
8. R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D B L2 D' L' B' F U' B U2 
9. L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 L D2 L2 R' D B F L D2 U' 
10. R L B L2 D2 F' R F' D' F U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 
11. F U2 F L D' B L F2 L U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 
12. F' L2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D' B L U' F R2 B2 L' F R 
13. D2 R2 D B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B L' U' F2 U2 R2 B' D2 R U' 
14. L U B' D F' D R2 U' F R' U' R2 D B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 
15. D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L U' R2 B L2 U2 R' B' D R' 
16. U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R B' R2 B2 F' D' B2 D B2 F 
17. R' B2 L D' R U R L2 D' B' L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U 
18. D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B D L2 R' D' R F2 R2 F' U 
19. U F' U R' B' R D R2 U F2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 F R2 F R2 
20. L B2 D' R B L D R' B' L' D2 F2 R' L2 D2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 
21. U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' L' D L2 B2 R' F L2 F' L' R' 
22. B2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D L' B R' D F' R U2 B R2 B D' 
23. D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R B2 F D2 L' D2 R D' U F' 
24. F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R' D' L' F' L2 R' D2 B' R D' 
25. U2 L D2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L D2 L2 B U' B' D' R U2 R2 F L2 R 
26. D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 F D' L D2 U' R D F2 R B D2 
27. L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F L B' D' R' F2 L' D2 L2 B 
28. F' U2 R F U2 F L' D2 B U B2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 
29. D2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F' U2 B L2 F' D B' U2 L' R' D2 F R U' B' 
30. R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F L2 B' D L' U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F L




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 12, 2012)

Round 58
Race to sub 18

Average: 19.86
Sub 18 solves: 6

21.42, 20.89, 19.77, DNF(24.41), 22.66, *17.63*, 22.03, 18.63, 18.49, 22.81, 18.82, 19.75, 18.48, 23.31, 19.39, 21.08, 21.50, *15.07*, 21.79, 21.90, *13.67*, 22.24, 18.54, *17.36*, 20.57, *16.46*, 19.78, 19.35, 18.94, *16.00*


----------



## AndersB (Oct 12, 2012)

Round 58
Race to sub -15

Sub -15 solves: *22!!!!!*
Avg: 13.69

[15.70, 15.08, *12.58*, 15.59, *12.91*, *12.69*, 15.98, *14.39*, 15.85, 15.86, *13.38*, *14.42*, *11.84*, *13.21*, 15.92, 16.25, *13.36*, *11.00*, *14.05*, *12.26*, *13.36*, *13.27*, *12.89*, *13.13*, *11.56*, *13.72*, *12.24*, *12.96*, *13.70*, *10.59*

OMG, that last half was amazing!!! Never thought I'd make it after 16 solves...
In addition to the graduation I also got a PB avg 12 of 12.88, which is my first sub -13 avg12!!!!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 12, 2012)

Round 58
Average : 17.70
Goal: sub 15
No. of sub 15:5
Very bad, Mini ZhanChi killed it, played too much with it and not used to my regular ZhanChi anymore. In addition, 12 solves ended with V-perm. :fp
21.69, 18.76, 20.71, 24.67, *13.78*, *13.53*, 17.90, 17.29, 15.65, 15.46, 19.99, 18.71, 17.57, 18.96, 22.03, 18.34, 16.60, 20.22, 18.46, 17.80, *14.17*, 15.78, 17.63, 20.68, *14.81*, *14.04*, 15.55, 16.91, 20.08, 16.08


----------



## Riley (Oct 13, 2012)

Round 58
Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 11
Average: 11.45
Times: 11.82, (9.91), 9.99, 10.35, 12.19, 10.88, 11.90, 10.40, 12.13, 11.36, 11.69, 13.17, 11.74, (13.49), 12.06, (13.86), 11.16, 11.75, 10.48, 12.95, 12.01, 10.74, 12.15, 11.45, 10.84, 10.65, 12.00, 11.07, 10.87, (9.94)
Comments: Not bad...


----------



## Czery (Oct 13, 2012)

Round 58
sub15s: *3*
Avg: *17.83* (σ = 1.84)
Details:
15.70, 19.81, 24.40, 15.31, 19.13, 20.80, 20.80, 20.00, 18.46, 17.45, 16.73, 15.78, 26.72, 18.18, 19.25, 18.52, 20.08,* 14.64*, 17.90, 16.63, 18.58, 18.17, 17.57+, 15.59, 20.04, 15.27, 16.13, *14.00*, *12.93*, 16.96

Comments: Slower than usual


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Oct 14, 2012)

Round 58
Sub 18's:11
Average: 18.65

17.49, 17.21, 15.09, 16.91, 19.81, 18.36, 21.53, 16.23, 18.85, 17.34, 18.57, 18.12, 20.06, 17.71, 18.04, 19.83, 20.34, 17.14, 20.55, 20.02, 25.01, 18.60, 19.87, 16.93, 19.65, 23.56, 19.56, 17.96, 18.25, 15.74


I started to fail at the end... I'm getting tired and I just couldn't lookahead!!


----------



## Riley (Oct 14, 2012)

*Round 58 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
awesomecuber150 - 11 (18.65)
khoavo12 - 6 (19.86)

*Sub 15:*
AndersB - 22 (13.69) Congrats!!! You've graduated!!!
NevinsCPH - 5 (17.70)
Czery - 3 (17.83)

*Sub 12:*
None

*Sub 11:*
Riley - 11 (11.45)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B2 L U' R' F D' L2 R' F D F L D' L' F2 R' F2 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 B2 D'	
2. D U F D' F' U L' B D2 B' F L2 B2 U' B' U2 B U2 F D F' L B' L B2	
3. D' F L2 R B2 D' B2 U2 L2 R' D' B' L2 D' R' D U2 F U' B' F' L' D2 U' R	
4. L2 F U L2 R B2 D2 F2 U R' F L F2 L F R D2 B' D B2 F' D2 L2 U' B	
5. L' U L' R2 B' D L D' F U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' R' D L' D2 B2 F' L D R	
6. L' R D B D L2 D2 B2 F U2 L' R B' F U F2 D' U2 B L D2 U2 R' D' B'	
7. U B2 D2 U' B' F U' F D U2 B L' U R D' U' L' F' D2 F' D2 B U' B R'	
8. L F' L D' R F' D B L2 R' U2 R2 B' F2 D2 F U2 L R2 B L' B D U' F2	
9. B R2 D2 U R' D B F U2 L B' U B D' U L R B R2 D B2 U L' F L	
10. B U L2 F D' U' F2 R D2 U' B U' L R2 D R' F2 L R2 U F L2 U' L2 B	
11. R2 B D U' F2 L' R B' F L' F U2 R F2 L2 D' U L' D L' U2 L' R D2 B	
12. D L U F2 D L D2 R2 B2 F' D U2 B2 F' R' D U' R2 U2 B L' R' F L' R'	
13. D R F' L' R D B2 F2 R B2 F L' U2 B F' L2 R D' U L' U L2 F R2 D'	
14. L R' F U' R2 F2 U' R B D' B F' L2 D2 L' U R' U' B F2 U' F2 L2 B F2	
15. L F' R' D2 U L2 U B2 L B2 D' U' B' F D U B D2 F2 D2 F L' R' D' F2	
16. L D' F' D2 R' U' R B2 D' B' L R D R B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U L' F' D' U2	
17. B2 F2 L U' L F2 L' B L R' B' D' L' F' L R B2 D' L R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D	
18. L' B' L2 F2 U B' L' B' D R' D2 L U2 L' R D U2 L' D' B' F D B' U2 B	
19. B2 U' R2 F2 R' B2 F' D2 L' R B' L' F' L D2 R' F' L2 U2 R U R' U2 B2 F	
20. U B F2 D2 U2 B2 D L2 D U2 F2 R F2 R U' F2 L' B2 L' D F' R D L' U'	
21. B' R B L2 R' B L U R' B' F' R D' F2 U' L R D2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' L D	
22. R2 B L2 U' R' D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L U' L2 B D2 U2 L R B' D' R U F2 L R	
23. D R2 B' U2 R U' R F' L2 B R' F R2 D B' D' B2 L' B L2 U2 F' U' B D	
24. U' R2 D2 B' D U2 L' R F U L' D' F2 U F L2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 F L	
25. B' R D' F L' U' L2 F D' U2 L B F L2 R' D' F R B' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F'	
26. B U B2 U2 L2 B' U' F U2 B D R' U2 F2 L F D2 L' F L' U2 L' R2 B2 F2	
27. L' F U2 R B D R B2 L R' D2 R B' F2 L2 R U' F' R F' D2 L2 B' D' B2	
28. U' B F' U' F' U2 R2 B F' D L2 D' B' L R B' F2 R2 D' R' F U' F R' D2	
29. B' F' L' B' F2 D U R2 U' R' F L' R' U' B R' U' L D2 U2 F' R' F2 L2 R2	
30. B' R' U F' U' B2 F' D' B2 D2 U L' R' B' R' F' D' B2 L R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 14, 2012)

Round 59
Average : 17.01
Goal : sub 15
No. of sub 15 : 6
15.02, 16.33, 16.31, 18.16, 17.22, *14.18*, 16.74, 17.19, 17.47, 22.14, *14.85*, 20.70, 18.95, 18.78, 16.11, 17.55, 17.83, 17.22, 16.55, 16.87, *13.55*, 15.36, 19.54, *14.94*, *12.46*, 16.32, 22.49, 15.48, 21.68, *13.34*

Great, now I can't even sub 17avg. :fp


----------



## uvafan (Oct 14, 2012)

Round 59
Race to sub15
sub15s:*21*
15.05, 13.52, 13.84, 14.05, 13.89, 13.12, 12.42, 13.30, 13.19, 15.92, 14.84, 13.08, 17.17, 12.51, 14.83, 18.28, 13.06, 12.77, 15.53, 13.20, 16.75, 11.58, 14.38, 12.51, 13.88, 14.73, 12.86, 15.33, 26.19, 16.87=*14.24*

Epic fail choke. Last three sup15 :fp


----------



## Czery (Oct 15, 2012)

Fail. I deleted my times. 
Trying to recover them. 

Round 59
sub15s: 4 
Avg: 17.50
Details:
21.9 18.21 18.91 19.22 20.51 18.67 17.03 17.83 18.93 15.53 19.8 19.99 17.19 15.2 20.77 *14.66 *16.61 15.65 22.7 18.4 20.66 *13.09* *14.97 *15.42 *14.92* 15.45 15.76 16.56 15.22 15.35 

I'm improving!


----------



## lleoh (Oct 15, 2012)

Round 59
Goal: sub 15
Subs: 3 
16.85, 15.61, 19.70, 18.85, 17.30, 15.87, 18.40+, 19.81, 18.03, 17.62, 19.16, 21.91, 18.46, 15.59, 16.94, 18.06, 19.03, *12.19+*, 15.98, 15.50, *14.11*, 18.03, 18.76, *14.35*, 16.67, DNF, 15.74, 15.27, 17.34, 16.42 = *17.28*

That 12.19+ could have been sub 10 if I didnt fail at the E-perm ;_;


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 16, 2012)

17.48, 16.90, 22.82, 19.56, 17.82, 21.42, 19.21, 17.45, 21.34, 17.92, 20.96, 18.38, 17.41, 16.52, 18.79, 20.29, 17.83, 14.74, 20.61, 21.62, 19.13, 21.03, 18.33, 18.16, 16.90, 19.68, 18.06, 19.76, 17.47, 17.31=*18.82*race to sub-18 first :/


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 17, 2012)

round 59 
sub-18s: 23
average: 17.24
times: _*17.54*_, 20.37, _*14.66*_, _*17.59, 15.16, 17.16, 17.62, 16.77, *_19.97, *17.68, 17.77, 13.84, 17.51, *21.01*, 16.93, *18.71, 18.44, *11.67, 17.23, *21.60, *17.71, 14.32, 17.96, *20.01, *15.52, 17.68, 14.87, *18.11, *17.61, 16.28, 15.14* 
comment: normal 
:fp two 21s


----------



## TheWitcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Round 59
Goal: sub-18
sub-18s: 6
Average: 19.56

19.91, 18.27, 18.78, (*13.95*), 18.45, (22.81), 22.37, 20.11, 18.79, 19.02, 20.28, *15.61*, *17.28*, 19.07, *17.73*, 21.87+, 22.30, 19.42, 20.24, 19.54, 21.14, 21.99, 19.69, 21.64, *16.91*, *17.48*, 20.11, 18.52, 19.95, 21.22


----------



## Czery (Oct 17, 2012)

*Round 59 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*TheCJF2L - 23 (17.24) - Graduated! 
Thunderbolt - 11 (18.82) *Please count # of sub 18s next time. 
*TheWitcher - 6 (19.56)

*Sub 15:
*uvafan - 21 (14.24) - almost!
NevinsCPH - 6 (17.01)
lleoh - 4 (17.28)
Czery - 4 (17.50)

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 60 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1. D2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 D' B L' D' U' F L2 D F R2 
2. B2 L F2 L D2 R B2 D2 R F2 R F' D' R' D F2 U' F2 L B' U 
3. L2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 F' R B' D L2 R U' L2 B2 R2 
4. L2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 F' L' R2 U B D2 B2 U 
5. D L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 L U' B' L2 R' B' L2 B U' L 
6. B2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F R' B R' U R D B2 D2 U2 
7. U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 U' L D' F R D B' R' U2 F2 
8. B R2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 B D2 L' R' B' R2 D' B' R2 F D2 U' 
9. L2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 R2 D' L B' U' R F' R2 B' D' F2 U2 B' 
10. R' D F' D2 F' U' D R' F' U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 
11. F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F L' F2 R' D L2 D2 L B' R2 
12. B2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 R B' U F U' L' D' B 
13. D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B L' F R' D F L B L B2 
14. F U' R B R U B D R' D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 
15. F2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 R' F' L' U2 L2 F2 U' R' B' F 
16. R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R' B' L F' D F 
17. L2 U F2 D R2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 B L D R D B D2 R' B2 F 
18. U2 B U2 F' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 D R U' F L2 U B2 R' U2 R 
19. B2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U L D2 R2 B D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 
20. L2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' B2 D' L B' D2 B2 D' B' 
21. R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F' U' F2 R B D L R' U F' U' 
22. L2 D' R D L U2 D F R L2 U' B2 U' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' 
23. B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 U F2 L' R U L' U2 L' U' F' U' B 
24. F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 D R' U' F' L F2 
25. B2 D B L F U F' D L' D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 
26. B' D2 R2 D2 F U2 B U2 B' U2 F' U B F R D' F' L2 U L2 
27. U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' F U2 B D' R F2 R2 U' L' F2 
28. U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U' F L U F U R2 D' L' R2 
29. F' L2 B' L2 F L2 B' D2 F L2 D R U2 F2 D F' L' D2 L B' 
30. L2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 B' L' F R2 D' U2 R' U2 F L




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 18, 2012)

Round 60
Race to sub 18

Average - 19.87
Number of sub 18 - 5

Times: 
22.28, 19.72, 18.76, 18.69, (23.55), 20.80, 19.72, 17.80, 22.37, 19.29, 15.98, 19.44, 20.15, 20.14, 17.65, (13.61), 21.41, 18.29, 21.31, 22.14, 17.73, 22.91, 18.78, 21.55, 21.33, 21.72, 18.77, 19.45, 19.92, 18.22


----------



## lleoh (Oct 18, 2012)

*Round 60*
Goal: sub 15
Subs: 4
17.36, 19.03, 18.55, 16.46, 16.80, 18.36, 18.21, (21.97), 16.77, 15.97, 20.96, *14.28*, 17.88, 17.33, (*13.88*), 19.02, 20.90, *14.25*, 16.90, 16.27, 18.40, 18.46, 18.44, 17.46, 18.83, *14.77*, 18.41 = *17.57*

Really bad average


----------



## euninja (Oct 19, 2012)

Round 60
Goal: Sub 18
Sub 18's: 19
Average: 17.59
15.36, 19.15, 17.21, 17.83, 17.02, 18.18, 16.61, (21.00), 18.91, 16.14, 17.30, 18.15, 17.48, 14.52, 19.91, 19.73, 17.52, 19.49, 18.85, 19.77, 19.08, 16.58, 17.40, 17.75, 16.69, 16.76, (14.24), 14.57, 18.46, 16.15


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 19, 2012)

Round 60
Average : 17.62
Goal : sub 15
No. of sub 15 : 1
:fp Compromised too much time into BLD and now my 3x3 got slower and slower. :S
19.69, 16.33, 19.33, 17.18, 16.00, 19.31, 22.36, 16.80, 19.85, DNF(19.75), *14.50*, 16.78, 16.87, 18.19, 16.07, 16.75, 16.95, 17.18, 16.25, 18.16, 18.48, 21.03, 16.10, 17.57, 16.61, 17.67, 17.15, 16.31, 16.76, 15.68


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 19, 2012)

Round60
avg:17.87
goal: sub-18
no of sub-18:20
I still need to practice. Those 20's are terrible. :facepalm:
22.05, 25.34, 21.88, *16.73*, 20.96, *16.47*, *17.46*, *17.70*, *17.92*, *15.69*, 19.29, 20.45, *17.24*, *16.57*, *15.77*, *14.42*, 18.96, *15.88*, *13.88*, *16.40*, 19.51, 20.29, *15.86*, 21.13, *16.19*, *17.99*, *17.65*, *17.03*,* 17.65*, *15.86*


----------



## TheWitcher (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 60
Goal: sub-18
sub-18s: 7
Average: 18.83

20.84, 18.72, (*14.04*), 18.35, *14.47*, 18.88, 18.97, *16.15*, 21.46, *14.59*, 20.55, (23.14), 20.99, 18.56, 18.56, 18.40, *16.47*, 21.26, 19.01, 18.80, 18.39, 21.77, 18.06, 18.71, 21.56, 20.51, *16.31*, 21.98, *16.38*, 18.44


----------



## Czery (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 60

Avg: 17.83
sub15s: 3
Details: bad

18.64, 17.60, 15.28, 17.38, 15.79, 18.04, 15.20, 15.59, 19.51, 20.78, 18.29, 20.07, *14.33*, 20.56, 21.15, 18.13, 16.67, 20.58, 17.74, 18.97, 16.31+, *14.87*, 16.55, 17.17, 21.56, 20.66, *13.95*, 18.28, 18.41, 16.63


----------



## Riley (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry, I keep on forgetting to update... and compete too.

*Round 60 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Thunderbolt - 20 (17.83)
eurninja - 19 (17.59)
TheWitcher - 7 (18.83)
khoavo12 - 5 (19.87)

*Sub 15:*
lleoh - 4 (17.57)
Czery - 3 (17.83)
NevinsCPH - 1 (17.62)

*Sub 12:*
Nadie

*Sub 11:*
No one

*Sub 10:*
...

*Sub 8:*
The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 61 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. R F U R' D L' D B2 F2 D' R' F U' B F2 U' F2 L2 F U' F' D' U R2 D'	
2. R U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' L R D2 L2 D2 F2 D L' B2 R' D' R2 B L2 B' F R2 U'	
3. B2 R' U L' R' F U L D' U' B2 F L B' L R2 D B F' L D B' L' B2 F2	
4. B' D U R2 U2 R' D' F D2 R2 U B F2 R2 D U' B2 R D' L R' B F2 R' B'	
5. R B' L2 F' L2 D L' R D U B' L D2 U2 F D' U' L2 R B2 F D U' L D2	
6. L B F L2 U' R2 F' L D2 F U2 B' F' U R' U2 L' B2 F' U2 L2 R' B F2 L'	
7. F R2 B' D2 U' R' B' L2 R2 B' D2 B D B' R' B F' R' F D F' D' L' D2 U	
8. D' U2 R' B D2 U B L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 U' L R F2 U' B' R D B F2	
9. D F2 L2 R U F' U B2 D U B D2 R' D' R' F' U' F' U' F2 R U L R' F2	
10. R D2 L' U2 B2 L' B F2 D2 R' F' L F' L' D U2 L' R2 U2 B' L R2 B' R D'	
11. B' F D' B D2 F L2 B D B2 L R' D R2 F2 D U' L B2 L D' U L D2 B2	
12. D2 U B2 D' U2 B' F U L' R B F' L F' U' F L2 R' F L R' U2 L' R D2	
13. F' R D' L' F' L B F2 L2 U B F' D2 B' D' B F2 R2 B F' D' U L F2 D'	
14. L2 D' L' U' R B' F D F2 R' F U2 R2 B U L B2 F2 L' B' U' L F L' F	
15. F' D F' R' B' U2 F' D B2 F' R B F D' B F2 L2 B2 F D U' B2 R D' B	
16. U R2 D F L U B2 L R2 D2 B2 F2 U R' U F2 U B2 D2 L' U2 B U2 F D2	
17. L' F2 U L2 D U R D' U2 F' D U' B D' U' R2 U2 B2 L' R' U2 L2 R2 B' F2	
18. B2 L' B' D U R' B2 D U' B2 F2 R2 B' U R U R2 B2 D2 R B L' R' F' D	
19. F U2 F R' D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' F U' L U' L2 R F L2 R2 B F D2 R U' F	
20. U' L' U' B2 D L U2 F2 U L R2 D2 R2 B' L U L2 R' F' L2 D R' B' R2 B	
21. D2 L D2 B2 F2 L' R B U2 B2 U L' R U2 F2 L F D2 B' D2 B2 F2 D U2 L2	
22. U2 L2 R U2 L R2 D2 B R2 D L2 R F' L' B F' U' B2 U2 F' L2 B D2 L R2	
23. R2 D2 B' F D' B2 F' L U2 L2 F' L' B U2 L' D' L2 F L2 D' F' D' B2 U B'	
24. R B R2 U' B L B' F2 R D2 L B' D' F U L2 D2 L2 B2 L' B F' U F' L'	
25. U2 L2 F2 U F' U2 L' R' D U L2 D' F2 L U F' L' R' U2 L B' D' U F2 D2	
26. L2 D' F L2 D B2 D' U' R' D U' L2 F L2 D2 U F2 L' B' D2 L D B2 R2 B	
27. U L D2 L' B' F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L B2 F' D R B' D R B D' L' R' U2	
28. R2 F2 U' L2 D L' D2 F2 U' R U2 L2 B' L D' L' D L2 R F R U2 L' F2 U	
29. L' U' F2 U F L' F2 D U2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 D' L2 R' D L R U2 L' B F' L2	
30. R B D R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' F R' U L' F R F D L2 F' L2 B' U2 F' R' B2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## TheWitcher (Oct 22, 2012)

Round 61
Goal: sub-18
sub-18s: 9
Average: 18.75

*16.60*, 19.91, 22.04, 18.84, 19.49, (*15.63*), *17.90*, 19.09, *16.81*, 18.67, *17.50*, 19.83, 18.55, 19.52, *16.57*, 20.09, 19.03, *16.77*, 19.45, 19.31, 20.44, 18.50, *16.80*, 20.46, 18.11, (22.70), 19.27, 18.86, 19.30, *17.34*


----------



## lleoh (Oct 22, 2012)

*Round 61*
Goal: sub 15
Subs: 4
19.97, 17.42, 17.14, 15.62, *14.37*, 15.59, 18.49, 16.63, 23.90, 15.51, *14.40*, 15.53, 20.91, 17.65, 17.23, 19.54, 15.48, 16.94, 17.24, 19.46, *14.90*, 19.31, 17.14, 17.41, *13.70*, 16.03, 16.11, 23.15, 18.00, 19.22 = *17.26*


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 61
goal:sub-18
subs:13
avg=18.47
*14.91*, 24.77, 19.10, 18.55, 19.02, *17.07*, 19.79, 22.74, *16.75*, 23.13, 19.18, 18.20, *16.45*, *15.98*, 18.36, 18.76, 21.55, *17.32*, *16.17*, 20.74, *16.53*, 22.15, 19.03, *14.68*, *14.13*, 20.31, *17.11*, 19.92, *17.71*, *16.75*


----------



## Czery (Oct 24, 2012)

*Round 61 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*Thunderbolt - 13 (18.47)
TheWitcher - 9 (18.75)

*Sub 15:
*lleoh - 4 (17.26)

*Sub 12:*
crickets

*Sub 11:
*more crickets

*Sub 10:*
even more crickets

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 62 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1. F2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' R' D' B L R B' L2 B' U' 
2. U2 B' L2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 R' D U' L2 B' F' D' L2 B' 
3. U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 B' L R' F U2 B' D2 L U' R2 
4. B2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L' D' U R2 B' R F R' F2 L' F 
5. R' F2 D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' D' F' R U' F' L' D L R 
6. F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B' R F2 U L2 B2 D' R' F2 L2 
7. R' U R2 F2 L U2 F R B' U' F L2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F 
8. B2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' U R2 D' L R D' B' R' B2 D2 
9. B2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' D2 F U2 B D L F L 
10. L2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B L' D L2 F U2 R2 U B' R2 
11. U2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 D' U' L' R' B D' L F D U' 
12. R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 D' B' F' R F U' F2 U2 L F2 U2 
13. R2 F L2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' R' B2 F2 U' F U2 F2 D F D' 
14. R2 D' R F' D' F' R' B' R' F2 U F2 B2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U 
15. U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B D2 U2 L' B' D' F' L R' B' D 
16. B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 L U' F U B' D F' L' U F' L2 
17. U' L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R B D2 R B' F' D' F' D2 U2 
18. R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R B D B' R2 U2 B' D2 L D2 
19. F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' U' R B' D2 F2 L' U L2 R' B2 D' F' 
20. F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 R U2 L2 R D2 F D L B U 
21. U2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R D2 B' U L2 R B D B F' U' F 
22. B2 U2 D' F2 R L2 F' L2 B' L' D F2 U' B2 R2 U' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 
23. R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' L F L2 F2 D U2 F' L' U2 F2 
24. D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D U B2 R2 U L' B2 R2 U L2 U' L F' R2 
25. L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R' B2 F' L2 D L F' D U F2 
26. D2 F' R D R' F' B' U B2 U L2 U2 F2 D R2 D 
27. R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B R' B U2 L' F2 D U R2 
28. U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 D L B L R B D' R B D2 B 
29. R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U' L' D L2 R' F' U L' D B F2 
30. L2 B R2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L' F2 D2 B' D R' B L' B2 U'




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 25, 2012)

ROUND 62
GOAL: Sub 18
NO. OF SUB 18: 10 
AVG: 18.99 Yessss 

*17.74*, *17.22*, 18.12, (23.73), 19.42, *17.75*, 20.45, 19.79, 22.33, *(14.34)*, 23.55, 18.18, 19.78, 18.28, 19.38, 22.79, 19.87, 18.46, 18.62, 18.81, *16.19*, *17.19*, 21.63, 19.78, *17.27*, *17.47*, 18.62, *16.29*, 22.18, *14.64*


----------



## lleoh (Oct 26, 2012)

*Round 62*
Goal: sub 15
Subs: 4
15.64, *14.53*, 16.19, 16.63, 19.75, *14.48*, 21.33, 18.31, 20.17, 19.25, *13.14*, 16.30, *14.97*, 20.38, 17.10, 15.18, 18.12, 17.86, 16.45, 15.68, 17.43, 15.74, *14.63*, 18.16, 17.06, 15.54, 17.81, 17.67, 17.90 = *16.96*


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 27, 2012)

Round 62
goal:sub 18
avg:18.57
subs:10
19.84, 18.24, 19.17, 18.50, 18.63, *12.76*, 24.96, *15.56*, 20.23, *15.00*, 19.89, 19.19, 19.64, *16.76*, 19.67, 22.44, *16.31*, *15.94*, 21.61, 29.93, 19.27, *17.71*, 18.29, 19.26, 19.27,* 15.11*, 18.31, *16.13*, *16.69*, 21.09


----------



## uvafan (Oct 27, 2012)

Round 62
Race to sub15
sub15s:*20*
*11.92,* 15.98, 16.76,* 14.32*, (19.69), *(11.49), 14.29, 12.65*, 17.25,* 12.49*, 17.09, 16.12,* 12.61, 14.67, 14.36*, 15.14, *14.89, 13.93, 13.86, 13.74, 12.04*, (18.66), 16.10, *13.26, 13.83, 12.91*, 18.43, *(11.20), 13.77, 14.22* = *14.49*

2 sub-14.5 averages in the last two rounds I've done, but still haven't graduated.


----------



## Czery (Oct 27, 2012)

Round 62

sub15s: 1
Avg: 18.40
Details:
16.94, 19.20, 20.52, 24.24, 16.18, 16.43, 19.23, 20.46, 19.91, 19.14, 19.50, 18.83, 17.41, 17.66, 18.10, 16.19, 13.74, 22.39, 15.70, 23.22, 17.88, 16.65, 21.42, 17.13, 17.25, 15.94, 15.76, 24.58, 17.46, 17.64

_ used a ghosthand for this round. Couldn't seem to find my dayan :'(_


----------



## RaresB (Oct 28, 2012)

race to sub 12
round 62
sub 12's : 3

avg 14.45

13.51, 14.20, 14.80, 11.94, 18.18, 16.33, 11.14, 13.89, 13.78, 15.06, 15.83, 11.76, 14.03, 13.91, 21.62, 13.05, 16.60, 15.06, 12.95, 15.99, 13.35, 12.27, 15.82, 13.36, 12.28, 17.87, 14.62, 16.13, 13.96, 15.02

I havent cubed at all for a while so wasnt expecting much


----------



## Riley (Oct 28, 2012)

Round 62
Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 4
Average: 11.96
Times: 11.68, 11.22, (13.99), 11.16, (14.81), 12.73, 13.72, 10.89, 11.11, 10.41, 11.55, 11.91, 13.70, 11.62, 11.88, 11.59, (10.37), (10.12), 11.08, 11.96, 13.77, 12.63, 13.18, 11.39, 11.60, 12.67, 10.65, 12.30, 12.57, 12.00
Comments: Not too bad for not praticing regular 3x3 for a long time...


----------



## Riley (Oct 28, 2012)

*Round 62 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Thunderbolt - 10 (18.57)
khoavo12 - 10 (18.99)

*Sub 15:*
uvafan - 20 (14.49)
lleoh - 4 ((16.96)
Czery - 1 (18.50)

*Sub 12:*
pwnAge - 3 (14.45)

*Sub 11:*
Riley - 4 (11.96)

*Sub 10:*

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 63 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L2 D' R B2 F R' B2 F2 D2 L R F2 R' D2 B2 D' U B2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' F' R	
2. B D F2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 B D' U R2 B' L R' D2 R' B L' R' D' B R B F	
3. B U' L B L2 D U2 F R' F' L2 B' D U2 B' U R2 B2 F2 L B2 U' F' D' U	
4. F2 R' B2 L U B' F U2 B2 F' L2 B F D L' B' R' U L R2 B2 D F2 D2 U2	
5. D' U2 F U B' U F R2 D2 R2 D' F L2 B D B2 U2 B L' F' U' B D2 U2 L2	
6. B' L2 R D2 U2 L' U2 B L2 U' R' U' L R' U' R2 B' L R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R	
7. D U' B L2 U' R B R U L' R2 B R' B2 D R2 D' F U2 B2 D' U F' L D'	
8. F' L' B' F D' L2 F D2 R2 B2 R F' D2 R D2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B D L2 U2 F'	
9. F' U L B' D B' F2 D2 L' R' U' B2 F' D2 L2 F L' R F L' D U2 L' F L	
10. D' R2 B U2 R D2 U L2 F D2 L R' B F R2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' F R U' R2 B	
11. L' F D U' R B F L' R2 F' D B2 F2 L U L' F R B' U B2 F U L2 F2	
12. B' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F' L R B F R' U L2 F' L' D B D' U' L2 U' F2 L U	
13. B' F2 R' F' U' R2 D' L B U2 R' B' U2 R F' U' F2 L2 B2 F L' R D F2 L	
14. F D2 U' L' B' F L U R' D L' R' B' L2 F' D2 U' B U' F D' L2 B L2 B'	
15. F L2 B2 D2 B' F' D2 B U L2 R' D' L2 D' R D2 L' R2 B' F' D' F' L' R D	
16. L2 B U F' L2 R B2 L2 U2 F' U' F' D2 U B' D2 F' R' U2 B' R2 D2 U F' R'	
17. L' B L' D' F2 D2 U F L2 R U L' R U B' U2 B' L' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L2 R'	
18. R F2 D B2 F2 D' L' U' B' F D F D B' L R F' U' R B' F' D U' L F'	
19. U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' R' D' R' B' U' R F D R B2 D' U L' U' B F R2 U'	
20. L2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L' R D2 B2 F' L B2 D2 U' B' R' B F R2 F' L2 R2 B	
21. D R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R U2 R' D L2 D2 F' D U2 R B' F2 L B F U2 L B' U	
22. B' F2 D F D U R2 U' F R2 F' L' R D U2 R2 D2 U' R' D L' F' U2 L2 U	
23. R2 F' U F' U2 L2 F L R F2 D2 L B R2 F' L' R' B2 L2 R D2 U' B2 F' R2	
24. R2 D' R U' F2 L2 D' R' U B2 R2 D2 B R' D2 U F2 D2 B D2 L2 R' U2 F R	
25. L D' B U2 L D2 B' D2 U' R2 F2 R B2 L' F2 D' L B' R' F2 D' F D2 B D'	
26. L2 R D' B L' D2 L2 R' B2 L R' D' B2 U' L2 D' U F D2 U B' F2 L B2 R2	
27. L' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 F L' F2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' R B2 F' D' U L U L R B L2	
28. L' R2 D B' F' D2 F' R B R2 B' L2 D2 U B F' R' B2 D2 L R' D' F' D R2	
29. B' U' L' F2 L' B2 D' R2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 R2 D F2 L2 F' U' B2 D' U2	
30. F' L' D2 F2 D' U L B U2 B L2 D U B D2 F L2 F2 D L R' F2 R D' U'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 28, 2012)

Round 63
Race to Sub 18
Subs:9
Average: 19.45

23.36 *16.61* 22.26 19.03 21.71 18.81 *17.29* *16.62* 22.03 19.92 *17.50* (*16.25*) *16.98* 20.73 *16.89* 21.70 18.95 18.21 19.00 19.29 22.00 21.26 *17.18* *17.29 * 22.53 19.23 20.76 18.35 19.07 (23.87)


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 28, 2012)

Round 63(Riley it should be round 63 scrambles )
Race to sub 18
subs:13
AVG:18.58
23.68, *16.49*, 18.34, 21.11, 18.47, 20.24, *16.42*, *13.91*, 22.74, *17.96*, *17.12*, *14.94*, 19.86, 19.08, *17.99*, *14.80*, 19.62, *15.14*, 20.65, *15.42*, *16.42*, 19.12, *16.81*, 20.39, 19.86, 19.21,* 17.64*, 19.03, 22.89, 26.59


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2012)

Round 63
Race to Sub 15
Subs: 18
Average: 14.76

14.29, 13.42, 15.66, 16.37, 15.37, 16.28, 14.31, 15.82, 14.90, 18.64, 14.24, 14.35, 15.03, 16.98, 13.74, 15.72, 12.49, 20.53, 15.07, 13.90, 13.83, 13.19, 14.22, 11.19, 13.60, 19.69, 14.12, 12.90, 14.50, 13.22


----------



## RaresB (Oct 29, 2012)

Round 63
Race to sub 12
sub 12's : 5
average 14.07

14.14, 13.44, 17.54, 11.83, 13.06, 13.80, 21.41, 11.90, 10.75, 18.82, 17.29, 15.53, 14.06, 11.84, 12.62, 12.65, 11.71, 14.70, 14.50, 14.49, 12.23, 15.75, 13.40, 13.44, 20.00, 14.15, 13.98, 13.59, 14.60, 12.47

counting 20......


----------



## lleoh (Oct 29, 2012)

*Round 63*
Goal: sub 15
Subs: 6
17.01, 18.86, *14.50*, 18.74, 15.30, 16.82, 15.69, 19.15, 16.63, 19.17, 18.18, 15.45, 16.86, 15.30, *12.03*, *11.79*, 22.40, *14.30*, 17.48, 19.42, 16.40, *13.01*, 16.74, 17.96, *14.92*, 15.18, 17.55, 16.60, 17.74, 15.34 = *16.57*


----------



## Czery (Oct 31, 2012)

Hurricane delays here. *

Round 63 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*Thunderbolt - 13 (18.58)
khoavo12 - 9 (19.45)

*Sub 15:
*emolover - 18 (14.76)
lleoh - 4 (17.26)

*Sub 12:*
pwnAge - 5 (14.07)

*Sub 11:
*more crickets

*Sub 10:*
even more crickets

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 64 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L2 F' L2 F R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F D R U2 L D' L2 D2 U2 B U' 
2. B' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 R D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L D 
3. U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 U B D' B' D' R' F D2 B' R' 
4. D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 U R2 F' D L U B D' 
5. F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R B' D' F' R2 U' L' B2 R' F' 
6. U' L2 U2 R B L U' F B U D2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 R' L2 B2 R2 L 
7. D' R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F' R' D' L R2 D' L D2 L' F 
8. D F B D R' L U' B U R2 U2 L2 F' B2 R2 F' U2 F B2 
9. U L U' F' R L' B L U2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 
10. B2 F2 U L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 U' R B L2 B D2 U B2 U2 R U2 
11. D2 B' U' B2 R' F' B2 D' R' B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U D' R2 F2 R2 
12. F' U' R' D R2 U2 L F' D2 L U B2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D B2 
13. B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 L F D U F2 R' B F2 R B2 R2 
14. B2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 L D2 F2 R B L2 F2 U L B2 D2 F U2 
15. U2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 U' R' U2 B' U2 F' U' L' U' R' 
16. B U2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 R' F' U L R D' B2 R2 B2 F 
17. L2 F2 U F2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 F U' R D' L2 D2 L B L2 R2 
18. L2 U L2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 L' D' R B L F L' U2 F' D' 
19. B' D2 B2 U2 F R2 B D2 B L2 F2 D R B' R U2 B2 F2 D' R' U2 
20. F R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U' R F' U' B2 D F2 U2 F R 
21. F' L' U2 L' F R D2 F' R' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 
22. B2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 R B2 L' U2 R D L' B F2 D B' R B U 
23. R2 F' U2 B D2 B2 D2 B D2 F L2 D U2 R2 D' R' B' F D F 
24. R D2 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 R U2 F2 L' B D' L2 B2 D2 B F' R2 U B' 
25. L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F' L U L2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R U 
26. D2 B2 D2 L U2 L U2 F2 R D2 R' D' B2 D' F' D2 L R F' R 
27. B2 D F2 U B2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 B' L' B' U L D' R2 D' R' U2 
28. F2 L2 U' L2 D U L2 B2 L2 D F' D2 L R' D2 F D2 U B2 
29. L' U2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 B R2 D' B' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 
30. L F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 L U L' D' L' U R' B D F' U2 L'




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## RaresB (Nov 1, 2012)

Czery said:


> Hurricane delays here. *
> 
> Round 61 Results:*
> 
> ...



excuse me there is an error in my times, here are the correct statistics the full post is a page before this 
Round 63
Race to sub 12
sub 12's : 5
average 14.07


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 3, 2012)

Round 62
Goal: sub 18
No of subs: 10
Average: 19.10

14.59, 20.46, 16.94, 19.34, (23.73), 20.47, 16.16, 23.08, 20.08, 19.86, 19.57, 19.08, 21.27, 18.86, 16.43, 17.33, 21.01, 18.45, 17.70, 22.54, 21.71, 20.03, 19.76, 19.37, 16.35, 17.52, 21.83, (13.58), 15.20, 19.97


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2012)

Round 64 (Sorry, I messed up last time Czery)

Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 9
Average: 11.83
Times: 11.59, (8.81), 12.26, 13.10, 11.37, 12.34, 12.75, (13.17), 11.53, 12.90, (10.09), 12.87, 10.95, (13.40), 12.74, 10.83, 12.43, 12.74, 11.59, 12.67, 12.89, 11.48, 10.42, 10.75, 12.27, 12.40, 10.40, 10.58, 10.09, 11.74


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2012)

*Round 64 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
khovao12 - 10 (19.10)
*Sub 15:*

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 11:*
Riley - 9 (11.83)

*Sub 10:*

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday and Thursday

*Round 65 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. D2 B2 L R D' L D B R2 F2 U' R' B2 L D U B2 D2 F D' F' U2 L B2 F	
2. F D U L2 R2 F' U2 F D B L F' U' B L' B' L' R' U' F2 L' R F U B2	
3. D F2 L B' F2 L R B D B D B2 F D' B' F D U2 B' U' B' F' U B' D2	
4. L2 R D2 F U' L' B D' L2 U' B2 R D U R' U' R2 U2 R' D' U2 L' B' F' D	
5. B2 R U2 F2 R' D' B' R2 U B2 L2 R2 D R2 F U2 F' D' R B' F' R' B' D' F	
6. D U L2 B' L2 R' D2 L D F R2 F2 D' B U2 B F2 R2 D U R D2 R2 F L'	
7. D' U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B F2 L F2 D2 U L U' R' F' D2 B F R B' L B2 F' L2	
8. R' B2 U F2 L R B F' U R2 F D B' D2 F2 U2 R' U' F U' B2 F L R U	
9. D B D2 L2 F' R D' B R2 B2 U2 B R' U F2 L2 U L' B R' D2 L R' F U'	
10. F' D2 B' D2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 L R D F2 L' B' U' L' D2 U' L2 F2 L' F2	
11. U2 R2 B U' F U2 B' F' U2 B D R' B2 R D2 L B' D' U2 B D L D2 U B'	
12. U' R D' L D U L' D2 B2 L2 D L' R' D L2 R D U2 F2 L F2 L R2 B' F'	
13. B2 D' U B D2 B2 D' R' D U' L' D' U L2 B2 D' U' B' R' D' F' R' B2 F R2	
14. B2 F L D2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 F D2 B2 F'	
15. L' B2 R2 U B F2 D' R' B' L' B2 F' D' U' F2 U2 F' D2 L B F2 D2 L' F2 R	
16. L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' D U' R' D' R' U R' D2 U' L2 R D' U2 B' L2 B D2 R B	
17. U2 L2 B' D F' L2 R2 B' U2 L D2 B2 R B' F U F' L' R' U2 L' R' D2 F' R'	
18. B2 F' L' R2 B2 L D' F U' B L U F' U2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 D F' D' F R2 F	
19. F' D' U' F' D2 U L F D' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U' L2 F U' B2 F R2 D U2	
20. L B R F' L2 D' B' L2 B R2 B L' U R2 F2 L' U F L' R' F' L B D' U2	
21. D2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 L' D2 U' F R D U2 B' L' B2 R D2 L' D L' F2 U' R2	
22. F' R' F2 L' R' D' F R' F R2 F' R U2 F L' R D' L B2 F2 L B2 L2 R U	
23. D2 B' R' F2 D2 L2 D' U' B' F2 D R' D' B' D' U L' U2 L' F2 L2 F D2 U B'	
24. F' D U' L' R D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B F' D F R' F U B' F' R' D U	
25. L B' L' R F' D2 B F D U' L' D L' R2 D' U2 B' F' R' U2 L2 R' F' L2 D'	
26. D2 L2 D' R U2 B' F' D R2 D2 U R B2 U2 L D2 F L U' F2 R F2 R2 U' R'	
27. L F' D R2 B2 L F2 D' U' B2 R' D R' D L B F2 L R U2 R F2 U2 L' F	
28. L2 D L2 D L2 U L2 R' D L D2 R B2 L2 R' U2 L2 R D U2 B2 F2 U' L R	
29. B' L' D F R2 U2 B' R2 F' U L B' U' F D R2 U' L' R' B L R' D U2 L	
30. D2 B2 F2 R B U2 F2 R2 B U2 F D2 U2 B' F' L' R' B R D2 B2 L D L U



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Round 65:
Sub 18
No. Of subs: 11
Average: 18.91

(22.11), 16.78, 19.18, 18.40, 16.19, 21.91, 18.94, 21.05, 17.29, (15.36), 16.10, 19.04, 21.51, 17.92, 20.08, 17.34, 19.09, 16.60, 18.51, 17.66, 19.00, 20.30, 21.37, 21.00, 18.19, 20.17, 20.53, 17.70, 16.44, 21.23


----------



## Czery (Nov 4, 2012)

Round 65 { I keep on getting the rounds wrong!  }

Average: 17.93 (σ = 2.14)
Sub 15s: 4
Details:
15.80, *14.97*, 20.16, 20.24, 15.04, 21.14, 19.90, 20.69+, 20.91, 24.27, 16.48, 23.89, 19.36, *12.97*, 16.24, 18.40, 18.29+, 18.51, 19.16, 16.01, 21.05, *14.75*, 16.00, 20.11, 17.92, *14.99*, 15.86, 16.19, 16.24, 16.63

So many F Perms.


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 65:
Sub 18
No. Of subs: *19*
Average: 17.49

17.47, 13.89, 23.03, 19.71, 15.21, 16.37, 15.08, 19.90, 18.86, 16.84, 19.95, 16.21, 15.63, 16.01, 17.72, 17.06, 16.39, 16.68, 18.53, 12.67, 19.15, 18.44, 15.90, 20.55, 16.85, 19.87, 20.09, 17.86, 16.52, 16.30


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Round 65
Race to sub 15.
No. of sub 15s: 8

Times: 14.36, 15.66, 15.06, 17.09, (11.48 - easy x cross), 19.77, 18.18, 14.21, (28.54 - screwed up badly), 17.03, 15.72, 14.03, 21.06, 17.29, 17.72, 17.73, 14.72, 16.28, 15.53, 15.22, 14.99, 21.81, 15.14, 14.65, 15.76, 16.74, 18.90, 14.77, 18.72, 15.90

Session average: 16.47 (σ = 1.79)

Comp this Friday, need to step up my game.


----------



## Czery (Nov 8, 2012)

*Round 65 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*Outsmash - 19 (17.49)
khoavo12 - 11 (18.91)

*Sub 15:
*god of rubic 2 - 8 (16.47)
Czery - 4 (17.93)

*Sub 12:*
none

*Sub 11:*

*Sub 10:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Saturday and Tuesday

*Round 66 Scrambles:*




Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	F2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U B' U L D2 R' D2 U2 F' D	
2.	F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F D' L2 U2 L B2 R2 U R' F	
3.	L' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 U R F' D2 L' F2 D L B'	
4.	L2 F L' U2 R' B' L2 U' F L D2 R L2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 D2	
5.	D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D2 L2 B' U' R' F L U' R2 U2 R U' B	
6.	L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U L B' L' F2 R2 U B' U R U2	
7.	D' R' L D F2 U D2 F' B2 L U' B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L2	
8.	F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R' U2 F L' B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2	
9.	F2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F U' L2 B' L B2 R U' R D B' L'	
10.	D R2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R B' L' B2 F L' B' F' L F	
11.	U2 B' U D' B' U2 D R F2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2	
12.	L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 U2 F' R' U' R' U' F' R' D2 R2 B'	
13.	D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 R' U B F2 R2 B2 R U L2	
14.	L' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L2 F' D' R' F2 L2 B2 R U' B'	
15.	U2 B2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' U' L B2 D2 F2 U' L' R2 F'	
16.	D2 B2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 L' B U' L R F2 D B' F2 D'	
17.	B2 L' D' F' B L' U2 B2 D L U2 R D2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 R'	
18.	D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' L D' B F L F D F2 R2 B'	
19.	L' D2 L F' U' F D' L' F' U D2 F D2 F L2 U2 B U2 D2 R2 F2	
20.	D B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R F' D L' U B' R B' D L' R2	
21.	L2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U R' D' R2 F' D' R' B R' U2 R'	
22.	D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R' U2 F2 R F' D2 F' R2 D2 U	
23.	B2 D2 L R2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 D B' U' L D' L2 F U2 L' D	
24.	L2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B' D' L2 F R' D2 F' R2 U F D2	
25.	U F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U R' D' L F2 U2 B L B2 F2 U'	
26.	F D2 F R2 F' U2 B' R2 F L' D L' F' L' B L' B2 D2 F'	
27.	R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 R F' D U2 B2 L2 B R B2 L' D2	
28.	U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U B2 D B2 R' B' L' D2 R F' D U2 F R	
29.	F R D' L' F' D L U L' U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2	
30.	R' L B L U R2 F' D' L' B R2 F' R2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 B D2




Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Round 66
Race to sub 15.

No. of sub 15s: 11

Times: 15.44, 19.05, 15.45, 19.29, 14.67, 17.50, 16.28, 16.16, 13.70, 13.72, 16.91, 18.40, 13.86, 14.69, 17.31, (11.91 - PLL skip), 12.42, 15.16, (22.11 - lolsolve?), 13.66, 16.50, 17.44, 15.60, 12.64, 15.09, 15.56, 13.16, 15.97, 14.96, 17.07

*session avg: 15.61 (σ = 1.63)*

WOO! Consistency! Man, I got a comp in 2 days... hope I can get a 13.66 AO 5..


----------



## lleoh (Nov 8, 2012)

*Round 66*
Race to sub 15
Subs: 9
17.45, 17.22, 15.86, *13.02*, 19.34, 16.59, *13.18*, *14.82*, *14.35*, 17.03, (*12.72*), 19.81, 15.54, 15.09, *14.95*, 18.71, 16.26, 16.74, 17.07, 16.05, 22.82, *14.60*, *14.67*, (22.93), 16.45, 17.27, 15.43, 15.28, *14.45*, 17.61 = *16.22*


----------



## Czery (Nov 9, 2012)

Round 66

Sub15s: 5 
Avg: 17.25 (σ = 1.81)
Details:
19.32, 18.08, 19.44, 16.74, 17.56, 16.35, 20.20, 19.14, 15.72, 19.26, 15.15, *13.46*, *14.72*, 20.14, *14.24*, *12.73*, 15.36, 16.19, *14.31*, 18.85, 16.41, 20.21, 18.59, 17.96, 15.54, 18.27, 17.17, 21.15, 16.34, 17.45

Comments: one OLL skip - 13.46.


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 9, 2012)

Round 66

Goal: sub 18
Subs: 7
Average: 19.35

(17.14), 19.35, 18.74, 18.17, 18.30, 18.65, 19.09, 17.64, 22.62, 17.74, 17.60, 18.14, 21.82, 21.47, 18.00, 17.74, 17.99, 20.30, 20.20, 20.04, 18.00, 17.90, 19.04, (23.14), 19.89, 22.15, 19.54, 19.42, 22.95, 19.34


----------



## Riley (Nov 11, 2012)

Round 66
Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 2 (both 9's )
Average: 12.25 :/
Comments: 11.81, 12.19, 11.77, 13.06, 12.03, 12.85, 11.81, 14.17, 11.66, 13.51, 12.21, 14.17, 11.98, 11.99, 12.21, 9.62, 11.43, 10.70, 18.15, 10.40, 12.26, 13.88, 12.23, 12.91, 11.34, 13.67, 11.77, 12.63, 9.82, 12.09
Comments: Not good...


----------



## RaresB (Nov 13, 2012)

This is last weeks i dont know if you can still accept it but i did it put it in my doc and forgot to submit it

Round 65
race to sub 12
sub 12's 2: both 10's
average 14.24 
12.95, 15.08, 12.00, 14.60, 10.08, 12.44, 17.42, 12.66, 13.85, 12.99, 13.37, 14.63, 16.67, 13.61, 16.39, 12.60, 10.63, 13.65, 16.91, 12.81, 12.33, 13.47, 14.16, 16.28, 17.60, 15.99, 15.43, 16.04, 16.95, 12.47
Comments: not good

Round 66 
race to sub 12
sub 12's 2
average 13.96
16.38, 12.89, 14.30, 13.79, 14.70, 13.85, 14.00, 15.00, 14.70, 11.22, 13.24, 13.27, 14.23, 13.96, 12.10, 13.10, 16.21, 13.24, 12.73, 14.22, 14.67, 15.02, 11.72, 14.35, 13.58, 15.78, 12.74, 14.55, 13.97, 15.00
Comments: well hey at least its sub 14


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 14, 2012)

Round 66
Race to sub-18
Subs: *25*
Times:
14.60, 17.60, 18.35, 15.03, 15.91, 17.40, 15.28, 17.04, 15.92, 13.89, 16.39, 15.20, 17.24, 17.14, 15.01, 15.54, 17.99, 15.94, 17.63, 14.44, 16.60, 16.77, 14.50, 21.85, 14.10, 12.38, 18.34, 18.44, 20.50, 16.49


----------



## AndersB (Nov 19, 2012)

Round 66 - Race to sub -12
Result: *1* Sub -12
Avg: 14.08

13.41, 18.30, 13.13, 13.03, 14.53, 12.94, 14.09, 15.13, 20.30, 14.02, 13.22, 17.22, 12.80, 17.42, 12.55, 14.72, 12.73, 14.24, 12.19, 13.97, 15.63, 12.19, 15.63, 14.11, 15.67, 14.80, 12.34, 13.10, 13.53, *11.24*


----------



## Riley (Nov 20, 2012)

Announcement: The competition will now be only held once a week, every Monday.

*Round 66 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Outsmash - 25 (16.34) You've graduated! Note: Please put your average in your post next time.
khoavo12 - 7 (19.35)

*Sub 15:*
god of rubic 2 - 11 (15.61)
lleoh - 9 (16.22)
Czery - 5 (17.25)

*Sub 12:*
pwnAge - 2 (13.96)
AndersB - 1 (14.08)

*Sub 11:*
Riley - 2 (12.25)

*Sub 10:*
...

*Sub 8:*
...

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 67 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B' F2 U B R D' L2 U' F D B' D2 B' F' U2 B2 U2 F U' B L2 R D' U' L	
2. F' R2 F L U' L' D2 U B U R' U B' F U2 R2 B' D U L2 R U' L U' B2	
3. D2 U F2 U' L B' F2 D U2 L' R D B2 U' B' F2 L' F D' U B D U B' U	
4. B2 R U R U2 L R' F D2 U' L' F2 R B F2 U' F U' B D2 L B F2 R D'	
5. L' B2 D' L2 R D' L2 D2 F' R' B2 F' R2 U B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 U L' D2 L D2	
6. L D' L U' R' B' L' F' R' U B F2 U B' F D2 U L2 B F2 R B D2 U2 R'	
7. F R D B' L' D' U2 L2 F D2 L' D' B F' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L F' D' B F	
8. U R' B2 F2 R2 F' U' B2 U' L' D' U B2 F' U B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U L2 R U R2	
9. B F2 D B2 D' U' R2 D' U B' R2 B2 L' D L R F' U' B L2 U' L' B' D2 B2	
10. U' B D2 U' L U B2 D' U' L2 U B2 F U F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R F D2 U L2 R	
11. B2 F2 D2 B D2 F' L2 U2 L U2 F' U F' L D' B' R' B' R' B' F' U L F2 R2	
12. U2 R D R2 F2 D' U' R' B2 F2 L B2 F2 L F2 U' B' L2 R' F L' R2 D2 U' B	
13. F' U2 B2 U' F2 D' B D U2 B' F' L2 U' B2 D U' B2 U' R D' L2 B2 D L2 D2	
14. F U B2 F2 D2 U B2 D F R' U' L D' B F' U F2 D' U L' B L2 U R2 D	
15. D U B2 L' R2 D2 U R' D' U' R2 F R B2 R F2 L2 D2 U L' B F2 R' U2 B'	
16. R U L' B2 L' U2 L' R' F D' B' F2 U2 R F R F' U' F' R' D' L2 B2 L2 R'	
17. D B' U L2 B F R' D2 U2 B' D2 U F D U' L2 B L R2 B U' B2 U R2 U'	
18. R2 D2 R F R' U B2 R' D L2 U' B2 F' D2 L' R B2 L' R D' F D U2 B R'	
19. D2 L2 R' D' B' F D' R D' R2 D2 U' B' U2 L2 R B2 L2 B2 D R U2 R2 B D2	
20. B' D2 U F' D2 L' B' F R' F' L R' F L' R2 D F' U' B U' R2 D R' F R	
21. U R' D U' B' D' U B F' U' F2 U2 B F D L2 B2 U L B2 D' L' D' B' D2	
22. R2 B F' D L R B' F D' R' B2 R B F' D B2 F' U' L' R2 D' U2 R D U'	
23. D' U' B2 R D U' L' B' F' D' U' F U L' D' F D' U R D2 U' R2 F2 L2 D	
24. D R' D B2 F2 R2 D' L R' U2 F2 R D L2 R2 B D2 L B U L' D2 L D L2	
25. D U2 R F2 R' F U' B U2 L' D U F' U F2 U' B' D2 U' R2 D' R U B2 F'	
26. F U2 R F' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 F' R2 U L' D R2 D2 U2 L' D U L' U' F L B	
27. U' R' F' L U2 F D' U2 F R2 B' U R D L2 B D U2 B2 R2 D' B' R2 U L	
28. B' L U' F2 R' D2 L2 R2 F2 D' U2 B L R2 B L2 R' D2 B D' F' L2 D2 L R2	
29. D U2 L2 B' L2 B U B D' R' B2 R' F' L U' F L2 B2 L2 F L R2 B L B2	
30. F2 U' B' F' D2 U L2 D U R U B D2 L2 F' L R' U F2 R F2 R2 D' F D



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Round 67
Race to sub 15.

Number of subs: 10

*Average: 15.71*

Times: 14.25, 15.76, 16.88, 15.16, 16.71, 18.07, 14.92, 14.16, 18.28, 16.13, 16.30, 17.48, 14.58, 15.19, 15.20, 15.14, (12.14), 15.84, 14.98, 16.23, 15.73, 13.68, 13.10, 16.60, 18.04, (19.94 - 20,000 lockups), 14.14, 16.48, 13.85, 16.90

Alright average, I could have done a bit better.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 21, 2012)

Round 67
Race to sub15
sub15s:*16*
Average:*14.88*
14.53, 15.46, 14.62, 15.20, 15.52, 14.07, 16.07, 14.48, 14.30, 16.90, 13.37, 17.27, 13.03, 14.33, 13.17, 14.24, (13.00), 13.38, 14.49, 15.20, 13.14, 15.20, 15.67, 15.89, 16.41, (11.29), (18.11), (19.03), 16.36, 14.64

Not too bad. Not too good either.


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 22, 2012)

Round 67
Sub 18
No. Of subs: 15 - HUGE IMPROVEMENT!!!!!!!
Average: 18.36

16.63, 20.54, 20.70, 19.71, 18.97, 17.76, 16.91, 16.30, 18.39, 17.32, 21.04, 22.11, 22.15, (22.85), 16.79, 17.82, 19.01, 14.70, 16.62, 15.57, 19.96, 16.55, 18.20, 19.31, 16.19, (14.46), 21.00, 18.87, 17.22, 17.74


----------



## AndersB (Nov 25, 2012)

Round 67 - Race to sub -12
Result: *3 solves sub -12*
Average: 13.83

15.84, 12.66, 12.75, 14.16, 14.91, 18.19, 12.47, 16.44, 14.44, 13.95, 12.39, 17.77, 13.92, 14.73, 15.80, *11.66*, 12.03, 13.36, 13.72, *11.98*, 13.02, 15.11, 13.66, 14.16, 16.31, 13.45, 12.07, 13.79, 12.53, *10.08*


----------



## Czery (Nov 29, 2012)

Almost forgot about this race. *

Round 67 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
khoavo12 - 15 (18.36)

*Sub 15:*
god of rubic 2 - 10 (15.71)
uvafan - 16 (14.88)

*Sub 12:*
AndersB - 3 (13.83)

*Sub 11:*
...

*Sub 10:*
...

*Sub 8:*
...

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 67 Scrambles:*





Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L2 F' D2 F U2 F R2 U2 B F D R D' F2 D' B R U B' L 
2. B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 R' B U2 B' L2 U' B D' F R U2 
3. U F' R D2 L F2 R2 U' F L B2 U F2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U 
4. L2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 F' R' D U' B2 L2 R' F' 
5. D B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R F R' U2 F U2 L' F2 D' U' 
6. R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' R U F' L' D2 R' U2 F L2 F 
7. B2 R2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' F L R2 B2 D L2 U B' D 
8. F2 L F' R' L' B L' F' R' L2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 
9. D B2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' U B D B F2 L2 F R' F 
10. B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 U R B' L' U2 R2 B D L' R' 
11. U2 L F2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' F' L' F R2 U R2 B' D' U 
12. F2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F L U' L' D' L' U' L U' R' 
13. R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F D' L B F2 U2 L2 B' R D R 
14. U2 B' L2 B D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D L D2 L2 B' U L2 R D2 B2 
15. L D2 F2 U R' U' B D F' B2 U2 F2 R D2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 R' 
16. D2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 R U2 R' B R2 U L' D L' D2 F D2 F' 
17. L' D2 R U2 L F2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 B F' D' F U2 L U2 R U2 R2 
18. F L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D' F' R2 D L B' L2 R' D 
19. B R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 U R' D F' U2 R' B D2 R2 B 
20. L' D B' D' B' R L' U2 F R D2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 R' 
21. F' L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 U B' L' B' R' B F' 
22. D2 R' U2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L' R' U' B' L' F U R D' R' B' 
23. F R' F' D2 R' U B R F' U D2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L U2 L F2 R2 
24. L2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U L2 F U' F2 D' U2 B L R' B R' 
25. B R D' B D2 F U L2 F B' U F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 
26. L2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 F' D L U L' F2 U B U' 
27. U' B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' B F D' F' U' L' U' B' R' 
28. D F2 D2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 R' U2 L2 F' U' R2 B' D' F U2 
29. U2 R U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 R2 D2 R B' U B2 F R' B U' B' R U2 
30. U2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B' U R2 D' B' L F2 L D2 U


----------



## uvafan (Nov 30, 2012)

Round 67
Race to sub15
sub15s:*16*
Average:*15.34*
21.09, 14.18, 18.32, 13.70, 13.72, (22.24), 14.58, 12.78, (11.50), 17.18, 12.61, 13.86, 16.26, 15.14, 16.78, (12.59), 13.66, 17.74, 18.68, (24.65), 13.69, 17.79, 14.15, 14.17, 14.62, 13.74, 16.15, 13.43, 17.17, 13.62


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Round 67
Race to sub 18
No. Of subs: 15
Average: 17.70

Cube: 55mm Zhanchi 

16.79, 19.53, 16.98, 19.92, 18.98, (22.17), 15.94, 19.01, 15.69, 18.68, 16.90, 16.59, 19.68, 17.06, 17.14, 18.64, 20.58, 13.54, 19.00, 18.67, 15.26, 13.62, 18.01, 16.37, 21.68, (12.91), 17.56, 15.00, 19.41, 19.26

P/s: i can't beleive I got my single pb XDD didn't expect at all


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 30, 2012)

Round 67
Race to sub 15
20 subs
14.50 mean



Spoiler



1. 15.01 L2 F' D2 F U2 F R2 U2 B F D R D' F2 D' B R U B' L
2. 16.41 B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 R' B U2 B' L2 U' B D' F R U2
3. 14.57 U F' R D2 L F2 R2 U' F L B2 U F2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U
4. 12.93 L2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 F' R' D U' B2 L2 R' F'
5. 12.88 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R F R' U2 F U2 L' F2 D' U'
6. 13.85 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' R U F' L' D2 R' U2 F L2 F
7. 15.44 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' F L R2 B2 D L2 U B' D
8. 14.56 F2 L F' R' L' B L' F' R' L2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2
9. 11.69 D B2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' U B D B F2 L2 F R' F
10. 19.09 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 U R B' L' U2 R2 B D L' R'
11. 14.11 U2 L F2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' F' L' F R2 U R2 B' D' U
12. 16.19 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F L U' L' D' L' U' L U' R'
13. 14.36 R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F D' L B F2 U2 L2 B' R D R
14. 10.43 U2 B' L2 B D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D L D2 L2 B' U L2 R D2 B2
15. 12.12 L D2 F2 U R' U' B D F' B2 U2 F2 R D2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 R'
16. 13.53 D2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 R U2 R' B R2 U L' D L' D2 F D2 F'
17. 15.11 L' D2 R U2 L F2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 B F' D' F U2 L U2 R U2 R2
18. 18.74 F L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D' F' R2 D L B' L2 R' D
19. 12.67 B R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 U R' D F' U2 R' B D2 R2 B
20. 17.53 L' D B' D' B' R L' U2 F R D2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 R'
21. 13.15 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 U B' L' B' R' B F'
22. 15.70 D2 R' U2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L' R' U' B' L' F U R D' R' B'
23. 13.88 F R' F' D2 R' U B R F' U D2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 L U2 L F2 R2
24. 14.56 L2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U L2 F U' F2 D' U2 B L R' B R'
25. 13.06 B R D' B D2 F U L2 F B' U F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2
26. 13.82 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 F' D L U L' F2 U B U'
27. 18.39 U' B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' B F D' F' U' L' U' B' R'
28. 14.48 D F2 D2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 R' U2 L2 F' U' R2 B' D' F U2
29. 13.30 U2 R U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 R2 D2 R B' U B2 F R' B U' B' R U2
30. 13.36 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B' U R2 D' B' L F2 L D2 U


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 1, 2012)

Round 67, race to sub12
no of sub 12s: 3

15.48, 14.43, 13.52, 16.86, 14.96, 16.45, 12.64, 12.64, 14.64, 13.67, 11.65, 15.58, 14.53, 11.44, 14.36, 13.23, 14.05, 13.26, 13.30, 15.48, 13.01, 16.69, 14.24, 15.55, 13.04, 16.65, 12.52, 10.90, 14.43, 13.04 = 14.09

terrible


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 1, 2012)

Round 67
Race to sub18

num of sub 18s: 9
Average: 18.75

20.85, 20.38, 20.79, 18.64, 17.36, 20.99, 17.74, 18.90, 18.88, 17.04, 16.90, 19.39, 19.82, 18.23, (16.37), 18.58, 19.88, 17.92, 19.50, 16.86, 16.94, 19.85, 19.22, 17.93, 18.59, 18.68, (23.43), 18.20, 18.71, 18.23


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 1, 2012)

Race to Sub-12 
# of sub-12s - 2 
Mean of 30: 13.92 
14.39, 14.02, 14.31, 13.36, 13.35, 12.08, 12.76, 16.78, 17.23, 15.46, (11.98), 14.59, 14.52, 13.39, 15.28, 13.74, 14.50, 13.96, 14.05, 13.74, (11.60), 12.62, 13.81, 12.78, 15.60, 14.47, 12.81, 15.15, 13.23, 13.99
Best ao5: 13.05
Best ao12: 13.65


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 1, 2012)

Round 67-Race to Sub 18
Result: 4 Sub-18
Average: 20.06

Times: 24.97, 22.16, *16.81*, 20.25, 22.56, 22.21, 21.39, 23.96, 24.28, 22.05, 21.08, 21.35, 21.99, 19.92, 20.97, 22.22, (29.48), 20.20, *16.31*, 19.95, 21.87, 24.00, 21.38, 23.44+, 23.26, *16.27*, *(15.89) (tie PB)*, 22.45, 25.68, 18.80. Billions and billions of mistakes.

All scrambles were done Blue-front, Yellow-top.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 67
Race to sub18
Sub18s: 21 (almost!)
Average: 17.25

18.52, 17.70, 17.26, 19.13, 16.71, 17.79, 18.43, (13.40), 17.51, 17.17, 18.46, 17.80, 16.76, 17.88, 18.96, 18.15, 15.35, 15.61, 19.47, 17.17, 15.38, 17.00, 17.94, 15.02, 18.69, 15.02, (19.94), 15.25, 15.15, 17.59

Got a new PB Ao12 = 16.67! No sup-20s!!!


----------



## Czery (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 67

Sub15s: *4* 
avg: *17.98* (σ = 2.48)

Details:
21.47, (25.61), 14.25, 15.58, 16.64, 17.88, 20.46, (14.01), 14.86, 15.91, 17.04, 17.86, 19.04, 17.07, (12.68), (26.57), 20.24, 16.25, 22.80, 15.73, 15.72, 19.30, 19.45, 15.95, 17.63, 20.24, 20.49, 17.58, 14.96, 23.11


----------



## Riley (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 67

Race to sub 15
Sub 15's: 16
Average: 14.70
Times: 16.29, 17.38, 11.50, 11.65, 18.70, 9.90, 17.18, 14.67, 13.85, 21.77, 15.52, 14.82, 12.31, 9.59, 16.76, 14.26, 11.67, 14.11, 13.85, 16.76, 10.70, 15.79, 16.89, 13.09, 14.87, 18.02, 14.02, 15.46, 17.06, 13.65
Comments: Going CN!


----------



## erikoui (Dec 9, 2012)

Round 67

Race to sub 18
sub18s: 10
Average: 19.36
Best time: 13.94
Median: 19.25
Worst time: 25.83
Standard deviation: 2.64
Best average of 5: 18.24
Best average of 12: 18.69

Times:
17.30, 20.04, 17.92, 20.35, 19.70, 17.45, 13.94, 20.43, 24.38, 18.42, 15.97, 19.31, 18.01, 25.67, 20.90, 17.33, 20.31, 20.85, 16.86, 19.57, 18.45, 16.86, 20.18, 18.34, 17.94, 19.18, 25.83, 17.45, 19.93, 22.90


----------



## KCuber (Dec 9, 2012)

Sub-10
10.16, 9.56, 9.69, 10.78, 9.61, 11.52, 9.33, 9.94, 9.33, 11.84, 12.71, 9.00, 12.78, 11.16, 11.68, 10.94, 11.16, 10.69, 14.81, 9.80, 10.90, 11.31, 10.00, 10.77, 10.90, 11.30, 11.56, 10.08, 10.93, 7.53=10.68
# of Sub-10s=9

I went all out on that last solve


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I think its supposed to be round 68
Race to sub 15.
No. of subs: 9

*Average: 16.03*

17.04, 16.74, 15.54, 15.71, 15.43, 16.51, 13.81, 14.60, 15.52, 15.38, 14.62, 16.43, 14.88, 14.89, 18.57, 17.44, 16.78, 14.43, 15.98, 17.97, 12.44, 16.95, 19.05, 13.74, 16.41, 17.98, 18.25, 15.06, 20.02, 12.55

Terrible, but I will get sub 15 next time.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 10, 2012)

Um, Czery, are you still doing this? I"ll volunteer to take over if you can't do it anymore.


----------



## Riley (Dec 11, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Um, Czery, are you still doing this? I"ll volunteer to take over if you can't do it anymore.



It's my fault, I was supposed to update last week, but I really, really got lazy. We switch off every other week. But I think I can keep doing it; break's almost here.

Anyway here's the last 2 week's results:

*Round 68 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
sneaklyfox - 21 ((17.25)
erikoui - 18 (19.36)
khoavo12 - 15 (17.70)
TheWitcher - 9 (18.75)
IanTheCuber - 4 (20.06)

*Sub 15:*
JonnyWhoopes - 20 (14.50)
Riley - 16 (14.70)
uvafan - 16 (15.64)
god of rubic 2 - 9 (16.03)
Czery - 4 (17.98)

*Sub 12:*
IMSLOW1997 - 12 (13.92)
JianhanC - 3 (14.09)

*Sub 11:*
None

*Sub 10:*
KCuber - 9 (10.68) 

*Sub 8:*
The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 69 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. F D2 R D2 L2 B' L' D' R' D2 L' B2 L2 R2 D2 U F' U B L B' D2 R' F' D	
2. L2 F2 L2 B L2 F D' L' D' B D' U R' U L' D L2 B2 F L2 R' D2 L D2 R'	
3. L' R' D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U' B2 L2 F' R2 U L B2 R' B' R2	
4. D2 L D' F' D2 L' B' F' L2 B D2 R' B2 D2 B F R2 D B D B2 U' L R2 D2	
5. D L' B' U2 B' U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L R2 D2 B2 R' F' L' F2 U' L' U2 B2 D' U2 L'	
6. L' B F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U F' D2 B' R2 B D L R F' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2	
7. L R' D L2 U B' F2 L R U' R F R2 F U' L' R' B D' F' L D' F2 L' R2	
8. D' U L' F' L' U L2 R2 B' U R2 D' L D U2 B2 L R2 B2 F U2 B F' L' F'	
9. D U' L' D' L' F2 D F' R2 D F L2 D' U L2 D' L' B D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R'	
10. U L' B2 F U' R2 D2 U L' B D' B L2 D R' F' D' B' L2 R D2 R' U' F D'	
11. U B' L2 B2 U2 R' B' L' R F2 L' F' L' R' D' R' F' D L2 D' U2 B L' R2 U	
12. F' U L' D2 U2 B R B' R D2 U B2 L R B2 L2 D R' U' R' B2 R D F2 R'	
13. D' U2 L D2 L' U L' R B2 U2 L' R' U B2 F2 D2 U L R' D2 F' D' R B R'	
14. L2 U L D2 U' R F U' L' R' F D2 U F2 D R' U2 L' B2 F L F2 U2 B2 U	
15. U' B D R' B R2 U2 B L R' B U2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D B'	
16. F D B F' D' U2 B L D2 R' U' L' U' L R2 U F2 D R2 F2 L U' L' R' D	
17. D' U' L B L B' U2 R F' U B' D L' R F2 L R U R2 D2 B F D F' U	
18. F' U B' L2 B' R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R' D B2 F2 U2 B' D' R D' U R2 U' F' D'	
19. D2 L2 R U F' U F D' L' D U B' U' R2 D' B' F D2 R' U R B' F U2 L2	
20. F U2 B' F2 D' L D2 U L R U2 L R2 B2 L2 F R' U' L2 U F' U F R' B'	
21. U2 L' F D' L2 F' L2 B F' D' U2 L D F R' U2 B F D' U2 B2 F' L' U2 F'	
22. L2 U' F U B' R B' F' R2 D' L2 R U' L2 B' F R' U' R D2 F' U B' L U2	
23. L2 B2 F D' F' L2 B2 F D B R' B' R' B F2 R2 D2 B U' B' D' F' R' F' D2	
24. F L U2 L2 R2 U B F' D' R F' R B' F2 U2 L' B2 F R2 U' L2 B' D2 R' B'	
25. U' R2 B' R B D L2 D U' F L' F2 D' B2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' D L2 R2 D F2 U	
26. D2 U' B2 L' F2 U B' F2 R2 F2 D' U R2 F2 U L2 R' F U B D' L R' D L2	
27. D2 U L B U' R' B2 F2 U' B2 L R2 B2 F' L' D U2 B D R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D'	
28. R2 D' L2 B D U R D U2 F' L2 B' D L2 D L U2 L F2 D' U2 F' D2 B U2	
29. B L2 F2 R2 U F2 L' B' L' D2 B D2 B2 D2 L' U' L' D U R U' B2 R' U B	
30. B' L2 B R F' D2 L2 R2 B2 L U B2 R D2 F' D B' U2 L2 R D2 F2 D' F2 U



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 11, 2012)

Race to sub 18

First time cubing after too long of a hiatus:

Avg: 18.39
Sub 18s: 14

[[13.61] (PB single), 19.94, 19.19, 18.49, 25.77, [15.34, 15.99, 17.73, 15.52, 16.55] (PB Ao5), 16.44, 15.06] (PB Ao12), 19.72, 18.80, 26.07, 19.38, 14.93, 16.38, 18.36, 23.78, 17.62, 20.32, 18.27, 22.19, 18.47, 18.96, 17.33, 17.37, 23.03, 17.79


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 69
Race to sub 12
no of sub12s: 6
Average: 13.93



Spoiler



10.96, 14.08, 10.01, 13.07, 15.23, 11.84, 13.99, 15.88, 12.12, 14.40, 17.96, 13.62, 16.23, 12.75, 15.83, 14.25, 16.61, 15.87, 13.45, 11.94, 13.34, 14.19, 10.59, 15.89, 15.35, 17.83, 12.86, 13.97, 10.45, 13.97


----------



## uvafan (Dec 12, 2012)

Round 69
Race to sub15
Sub15s:*18*
Average:*14.63*
17.70, 12.76, 13.57, (17.91), 15.96, 15.13, 12.74, 17.48, 13.50, 14.47, (11.89), 17.36, 15.25, 14.57, 14.41, 14.73, 16.99+, 12.50, 16.28, 14.25, (10.34), 14.26, (23.76), 15.02, 15.50, 13.01, 14.04, 12.95, 12.29, 13.71
I know I'm sub15 but I"m not quite consistent enough to get those 22 sub15s.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 12, 2012)

sub-16 please

race to sub-16

subs= 11 lolfail

times= 
16.34, 16.25, 14.12, 20.31,16.26,
12.96, 16.37, 15.24, 17.15, 15.10, 
18.18, 10.90, 19.10, 15.89, 16.36,
14.30, 16.52, 17.14, 13.36, 17.65,
14.93, 17.83, 16.73, 14.09, 18.66,
19.10, 15.22, 16.21, 17.53, 17.15

stats=
number of times: 30/30
best time: 10.90
worst time: 20.31

current mo3: 16.96 (σ = 0.68)
best mo3: 14.73 (σ = 3.65)

current avg5: 16.96 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 15.52 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 16.60 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 15.78 (σ = 1.47)

session avg: 16.30 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 16.23

horrible ave 
the 17's and 18's killed


----------



## Czery (Dec 12, 2012)

Round 68
========
avg:16.33
subs 15s: 8
LA:
15.30, (*14.06*), 16.43, 15.29, 18.08, 16.61, 17.42+, *14.59*, 17.78, *14.78*, *14.10*, *14.11*, (20.81), *(13.99*), 18.59, 17.90, 16.29, 15.92, 17.97, *14.62*, 17.76, 16.23, 1*4.85*, 17.26, 16.34, 18.42, 16.46, 15.89, (18.86), 15.47

started good. Then stopped looking at the cube.


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 13, 2012)

ROUND 69 

Race to sub 18

Average - *17.47* - YESSSSSSSSSSSS XD

No. of subs - *18*

15.37, 15.96, 15.85, (21.41), 16.51, 16.04, 16.60, 16.91, 19.51, 17.39, 19.15, (14.59), 17.67, 18.30, 19.50, 14.62, 20.95, 19.27, 18.62, 18.54, 17.82, 15.30, 16.82, 16.35, 17.81, 16.71, 20.59, 18.12, 18.35, 15.28


----------



## Skullush (Dec 13, 2012)

*Round 69
Race to Sub-15*
Average: 14.50
Number of Sub-15 Solves: 19
13.15, 15.86, 13.61, 16.11, 12.50, 13.98, 13.69, 14.12, 16.01, 14.75, 14.87, 15.14, 14.60, 12.19, 17.04, 13.63, 12.25, 13.74, DNF(13.90), 12.53, 10.44, 13.23, 13.27, 14.28, 15.86, 15.13, 17.10, 13.67, 21.06, 16.82


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 13, 2012)

Race to sub 12 - round 69 
# of sub 12's - 3 
Average: 13.92 :/
13.98, 13.38, 15.74, 18.14,_ 11.98_, 13.43, 16.28, 14.61, 14.86, 13.08, 13.95, 14.19, 15.30, 13.51, 15.34, 12.56, 15.69, 13.53, 12.13, 14.89, 13.70, 12.60, 14.58, 13.69, _11.69_, 13.87, 13.48, 15.38, 12.59, _11.89_


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 14, 2012)

Round 69
Race to sub 18
no of sub18s: 8
Average: 19.01

18.23, 18.19, 19.66, 16.26, 17.22, 18.04, 19.54, 20.69, 21.84, 22.26, 19.21, 16.30, 19.02, 18.00, 16.46, 19.99, 17.00, 20.08, 16.33, 18.21, 17.99, 20.09, 21.41, 20.06, (23.80), 18.54, 18.15, 20.38, 23.24, (15.70)


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Round 69
Race to sub 15
Sub 15s: 6
Average:16.97*


Mean: 16.97
Average: 16.91
Best time: 13.62
Median: 16.56
Worst time: 21.99
Standard deviation: 2.10

Best average of 5: 15.25
16-20 - 15.49 (14.26) (19.37) 14.98 15.27

Best average of 12: 16.12
11-22 - 15.08 (13.62) (20.55) 16.47 19.50 15.49 14.26 19.37 14.98 15.27 15.85 14.93

The first half was pretty bad for me..(3 sup-19s) I'm amazed I was able to pull this back to sub 17..

Times:


Spoiler



1. 17.58 F D2 R D2 L2 B' L' D' R' D2 L' B2 L2 R2 D2 U F' U B L B' D2 R' F' D
2. 16.64 L2 F2 L2 B L2 F D' L' D' B D' U R' U L' D L2 B2 F L2 R' D2 L D2 R'
3. 14.21 L' R' D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U' B2 L2 F' R2 U L B2 R' B' R2
4. 18.09 D2 L D' F' D2 L' B' F' L2 B D2 R' B2 D2 B F R2 D B D B2 U' L R2 D2
5. 17.83 D L' B' U2 B' U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L R2 D2 B2 R' F' L' F2 U' L' U2 B2 D' U2 L'
6. 17.42 L' B F2 D2 U' L2 R2 U F' D2 B' R2 B D L R F' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2
7. 18.59 L R' D L2 U B' F2 L R U' R F R2 F U' L' R' B D' F' L D' F2 L' R2
8. 15.59 D' U L' F' L' U L2 R2 B' U R2 D' L D U2 B2 L R2 B2 F U2 B F' L' F'
9. 21.99 D U' L' D' L' F2 D F' R2 D F L2 D' U L2 D' L' B D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R'
10. 17.62 U L' B2 F U' R2 D2 U L' B D' B L2 D R' F' D' B' L2 R D2 R' U' F D'
11. 15.08 U B' L2 B2 U2 R' B' L' R F2 L' F' L' R' D' R' F' D L2 D' U2 B L' R2 U
12. 13.62 F' U L' D2 U2 B R B' R D2 U B2 L R B2 L2 D R' U' R' B2 R D F2 R'
13. 20.55 D' U2 L D2 L' U L' R B2 U2 L' R' U B2 F2 D2 U L R' D2 F' D' R B R'
14. 16.47 L2 U L D2 U' R F U' L' R' F D2 U F2 D R' U2 L' B2 F L F2 U2 B2 U
15. 19.50 U' B D R' B R2 U2 B L R' B U2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D B'
16. 15.49 F D B F' D' U2 B L D2 R' U' L' U' L R2 U F2 D R2 F2 L U' L' R' D
17. 14.26 D' U' L B L B' U2 R F' U B' D L' R F2 L R U R2 D2 B F D F' U
18. 19.37 F' U B' L2 B' R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R' D B2 F2 U2 B' D' R D' U R2 U' F' D'
19. 14.98 D2 L2 R U F' U F D' L' D U B' U' R2 D' B' F D2 R' U R B' F U2 L2
20. 15.27 F U2 B' F2 D' L D2 U L R U2 L R2 B2 L2 F R' U' L2 U F' U F R' B'
21. 15.85 U2 L' F D' L2 F' L2 B F' D' U2 L D F R' U2 B F D' U2 B2 F' L' U2 F'
22. 14.93 L2 U' F U B' R B' F' R2 D' L2 R U' L2 B' F R' U' R D2 F' U B' L U2
23. 19.57 L2 B2 F D' F' L2 B2 F D B R' B' R' B F2 R2 D2 B U' B' D' F' R' F' D2
24. 16.80 F L U2 L2 R2 U B F' D' R F' R B' F2 U2 L' B2 F R2 U' L2 B' D2 R' B'
25. 15.63 U' R2 B' R B D L2 D U' F L' F2 D' B2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' D L2 R2 D F2 U
26. 20.53 D2 U' B2 L' F2 U B' F2 R2 F2 D' U R2 F2 U L2 R' F U B D' L R' D L2
27. 15.84 D2 U L B U' R' B2 F2 U' B2 L R2 B2 F' L' D U2 B D R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D'
28. 18.65 R2 D' L2 B D U R D U2 F' L2 B' D L2 D L U2 L F2 D' U2 F' D2 B U2
29. 14.92 B L2 F2 R2 U F2 L' B' L' D2 B D2 B2 D2 L' U' L' D U R U' B2 R' U B
30. 16.24 B' L2 B R F' D2 L2 R2 B2 L U B2 R D2 F' D B' U2 L2 R D2 F2 D' F2 U


----------



## Czery (Dec 17, 2012)

*Round 69 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
khoavo12 - 18 (17.47)
immortalchaos29 - 14 (18.39)
TheWitcher - 8 (19.01)

*Sub 15:
*Skullush - 19 (14.50)
uvafan - 18 (14.63)
czery - 8 (16.33)
CJF2L - 7 (16.23) - Ask Riley.
Musicalboy2 - 6 (16.97)

*Sub 12:
*JianhanC - 6 (13.93)
IMSLOW1097 - 3 (13.92)

*Sub 11:*
...

*Sub 10:*
...

*Sub 8:*
...

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 70 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B' L' B2 U' L D2 R' U2 L'	
2.	B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 R2 U' R2 F' D U L2 B R B2 F2 D2 B'	
3.	U2 F L2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U' B' D' B U2 F2 L U' L2 R'	
4.	U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L' U' R' F L B2 L2 U' F D2	
5.	R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 L F2 U2 L F' R B L D' L' F R' D F'	
6.	U B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U' L R D' L' B2 D R F' L U2	
7.	F2 U F2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F R' D B U2 R' D' U2 L F	
8.	B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F U' R U2 B2 D' L U2 F' R2	
9.	D2 B R2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 F R' D' R2 U L' F' U' L' D2 U2	
10.	D R2 B2 F2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B' U R' B L U2 F' U2 B2	
11.	R F' D2 R U R' F L' U R' L2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L B2	
12.	B2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 L D L B' L' R' D' L' U2 L	
13.	U' F R D2 R L U R' B' L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 D2	
14.	U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 D' U' L' D F' U2 F D2 R	
15.	L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' L' F L F D U R' B' L D	
16.	L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B R' D L2 U' B' F U L B' U	
17.	D2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 F' R2 B L2 B' U B R2 B' L' B F' R2 B2	
18.	D R F' B' L D2 L B' U' R' B2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L' U2 D2 L	
19.	L' D2 L D2 F B' R U' D2 R' D F2 U F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U	
20.	F2 D2 B L' F' B D2 L' F U' F2 R2 U2 F D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2	
21.	F' L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B R F' U F2 L' F L2 U' L' D'	
22.	F L2 D2 F R2 F D2 F D2 L2 F2 L U' B L' F2 L' D' F R D'	
23.	F2 L U' D' R D B D' F' R L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F D2 F'	
24.	U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R' D' R2 B' U2 B' U2 F' U2 L'	
25.	R2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 D' R F R' D U F2 R2 B' F'	
26.	U F' L2 F2 L D' L2 B D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 L'	
27.	L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F R F2 D' L R D' R B F	
28.	F L2 B F' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U F U R D U L2 R' F2 R'	
29.	F B R' B D' R B2 R U D2 R2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2	
30.	D2 F' R2 B R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 U F L R B' D' B U' R F'


----------



## Skullush (Dec 18, 2012)

*Round 70
Race to Sub-15*
Average: 14.27
Sub-15 Solves: 19
11.99, 13.35, 15.49, 14.73, 15.11, 12.09, (11.70), 14.41, 15.78, 14.20, 14.37, 11.85, 12.84, 14.06, (16.23), 14.51, 15.47, (16.53), 13.62, 15.36, 14.72, 15.09, 15.12, 14.21, 12.62, 13.88, 13.86, (10.84), 16.08, 16.18


----------



## uvafan (Dec 19, 2012)

Round 70
Race to sub15
sub15s:*20*
Average: *14.37*
12.97, 17.48, 13.33, 11.97, (11.54), 18.93, 14.79, 15.41, 12.39, 12.42, (9.58), 18.01, (DNF(15.81)), (24.26), 13.30, 16.57, 13.17, 16.34, 17.14, 12.31, 14.37, 14.94, 14.02, 11.58, 13.82, 14.17, 12.53, 15.85, 12.52, 13.36

Fell apart there in the middle, beginning and end were pretty good. So close... again.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 19, 2012)

Avg: 13.79
number of sub-12's = 6 
13.92, 13.54, 11.82, 12.66, 14.41, 16.01, 13.03, 15.79, 12.98, 15.25, 12.63, 11.55, 13.79, 17.53, 13.45, 11.93, 15.19, 12.47, 11.94, 11.97, 16.44, 15.44, 14.95, 14.48, 12.53, 10.24, 13.50, 15.01, 15.23, 14.50


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 19, 2012)

Race to sub 18

Average: 18.23
No. of subs: 13 

17.64, 19.40, 19.12, 19.79, 17.15, (12.19), 20.12, 18.29, 15.75, 20.65, 18.52, (22.12), 20.04, 17.57, 18.85, 14.92, 20.39, 17.05, 16.90, 18.59, 16.45, 18.54, 16.77, 17.55, 17.49, 18.99, 18.89, 19.84, 16.45, 18.75

Note: Surgery week


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 19, 2012)

round 70
race to sub-15 

sub's= 17

best time: 12.14
worst time: 19.13

current mo3: 13.87 
best mo3: 12.93 

current avg5: 13.60 
best avg5: 13.60 

current avg12: 15.05 
best avg12: 14.83 

session avg: 15.19 

times:
14.40, 16.93, 17.21, 14.99, 14.67,
19.13, 15.37, 14.93, 12.84, 14.75,
18.29, 18.03, 15.35, 14.38, 15.10, 
14.57, 13.27, 13.45, 16.98, 16.64, 
16.85, 16.97, 14.27, 15.35, 14.89, 
12.14, 13.93, 12.72, 14.16, 14.73


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 21, 2012)

round 70, race to sub12
no of sub12s: 6

11.87, 12.18, 15.59, 11.60, 14.39, 14.35, 12.14, 13.69, 13.01, 11.21, 9.50, 12.63, 14.68, 13.00, 16.69, 12.71, 13.92, 11.95, 15.47, 12.51, 14.35, 14.64, 12.67, 13.20, 12.14, 14.33, 14.33, 14.84, 13.57, 11.69 = 13.30


----------



## Czery (Dec 22, 2012)

Round 70
avg: 16.70
sub15s: 4 
details
17.43, 15.38, 15.88, 20.46, 17.17, 16.50, 16.07, 17.03, 17.81, 15.19, 12.90, 17.51, (12.35), 17.95, 15.86, 18.12, 16.78, 15.73, 17.57, (22.69), 16.36, 15.99, 13.62, 18.54, 17.07, (12.77), 16.23, 19.13, (22.36), 15.99


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 22, 2012)

Round 70
Goal: sub18
num of sub18s: 8
Average: 19.70

15.98, 18.82, 21.00, 22.54, 20.58, 16.30, 19.90, (23.99), 22.00, 17.20, 20.42, 21.24, 16.26, 17.87, 19.42, (12.80), 17.33, 21.24, 21.65, 21.20, 18.00, 20.39, 20.16, 19.42, 15.79, 20.16, 21.29, 22.37, 22.15, 20.82


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 23, 2012)

Round 70
Race to sub-18

Sub-18s: *15*

18.44, _17.56_, 19.94, _16.00_, _17.28_, _17.81_, 21.68, 18.79,_ 17.12_, 18.91, _14.85_, 19.76, _17.56_, _16.55_, 20.41, _15.04_, 18.75, 21.28, 22.81, 18.22, 19.90, 18.67, _16.57_, _15.81_, 18.48, _16.09_, 22.98, _17.70_, _17.67_, _16.94_ = *18.32*


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

new round?


----------



## Czery (Dec 27, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> new round?



Riley and I usually alternate rounds on mondays. Don't know where he is right now. I make a new round in a sec.

EDIT: I might.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Czery said:


> Riley and I usually alternate rounds on mondays. Don't know where he is right now. I make a new round in a sec.
> 
> EDIT: I might.



kk


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2013)

*Round 70 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*FaLoL - 15 (18.32)
khoavo12 - 13 (18.23)
TheWitcher - 8 (19.70)

*Sub 15:
*uvafan - 20 (14.35)
Skullush - 19 (14.27)
CJF2L 1- 17 (15.19) - sorry!
Czery - 4 (16.70)

*Sub 12:
*JianHanC - 6 (13.30)
IMSLOW1097 - 6 (13.79)

*Sub 11:*
...

*Sub 10:*
...

*Sub 8:*
...

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 71 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



. B L2 F' U2 B' D2 F' R2 F D2 F D' L U' F2 R' F' L' B F' R' 
2. L2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U F2 D' B D' U F' 
3. B2 L' U2 F U B' R F' L' U' R L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R B2 
4. F B L U' L2 D' F' R' L2 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 
5. D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L F D2 B D' B D B2 R' F 
6. L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' U' F2 U' R D U' B2 L' F' L2 B2 R U' 
7. L F U2 L2 B2 D' F R F' R U2 R2 L F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 
8. R2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B2 L' F L U' R2 B2 F2 R U F' 
9. D' U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 R F2 R' B R U' B F D2 R2 
10. R2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L' R U R B' D' R2 U2 L2 R2 
11. L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D L R' B' L' F2 U B F2 U2 F' 
12. D2 F2 D2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 F2 R' U' L F2 U2 L U B R 
13. U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 F L' D B' R B2 D2 R D F2 
14. B2 U B' R B' L B R2 L' B' R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 
15. U L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F D' R' U F2 L R' F R2 D R 
16. D' F2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B R D L' B2 D' L B' U2 F2 
17. D2 U2 R2 F D2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 D' U L B L' D U R F2 L2 U2 
18. L' F R U F2 B' L' B U F2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 
19. F U D L B' R B U B L F2 L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' 
20. B U' L' F' B' D2 R D F D2 B L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 
21. L D F2 B D' L2 D2 L' U' B2 R' D2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 R F2 U2 
22. D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 F2 R' D B' F2 R' D B D' F' D2 
23. F' D2 B' L2 B' L' F2 B D L U2 F2 U2 D2 R' B2 R L2 D2 
24. R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 L' B' L B F U' B R2 F D B2 
25. L2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U B' R' U2 R2 D' B' F U2 L D' B 
26. U2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 R2 D R B' F U' L' R B' F' R 
27. U' L2 F2 D F2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R F R D' F D2 L' U B' R 
28. U' D2 F' R' L' F' B2 D2 F' R U D2 B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 
29. F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U L D F' D2 R' F' D' B L U' 
30. B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' U F2 L' F' R2 U2 B' L' R' B U F2



* HAPPY NEW YEAR ! *


----------



## Riley (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry for being inactive here in posting results and competing. @Czery I'll do next week, and a few weeks after that so you can take a break if you want to.

Round 71

Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 11
Average: 11.63
Times: 11.99, 9.85, 12.36, 10.60, 10.36, 12.46, 11.40, 10.69, 13.79, 13.72, 9.19, 12.51, 12.63, 10.92, 12.68, 17.63, 9.80, 11.41, 13.88, 10.31, 11.47, 11.69, 11.97, 11.62, 13.11, 8.77, 10.24, 11.73, 10.84, 12.29


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2013)

Riley said:


> @Czery I'll do next week, and a few weeks after that so you can take a break if you want to.



Let's just stick to alternating as it is now. I think it will be easier to keep track this way. 
anyway, congratz on your recent (numerous) blind (and non-blind) accomplishments.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Czery said:


> *Round 70 Results:*
> 
> *Sub 18:
> *FaLoL - 15 (18.32)
> ...



you forgot me in the results :fp


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> you forgot me in the results :fp



LAWL. To think your post was the largest one there... and I missed it. 

My bad. I think i need to get glasses.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Czery said:


> LAWL. To think your post was the largest one there... and I missed it.
> 
> My bad. I think i need to get glasses.



lolk


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Round 70*

Race to sub 18
No. of subs - 18
Average - 18.00 

LOL all *18* 

17.49, 19.91, 19.87, 16.03, 17.34, 16.49, 19.91, (13.48), 16.01, 21.01, 17.73, 18.60, 15.49, (21.21), 20.64, 17.08, 17.05, 18.84, 17.43, 20.02, 19.73, 19.06, 16.47, 17.58, 17.00, 19.10, 17.07, 17.71, 17.41, 16.33


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 2, 2013)

round 71, race to sub 12
no of sub12s: 5

14.72, 13.25, 11.09, 13.42, 13.52, 12.73, 14.83, 13.18, 13.75, 10.60, 12.77, 12.38, 12.63, 13.34, 11.79, 13.01, 16.21, 14.50, 11.03, 12.82, 14.01, 12.28, 13.85, 11.64, 13.40, 14.42, 13.99, 13.04, 14.19, 15.93 = 13.25


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Round 70
Race to sub 15.
Number of subs: 18
*
Average: 14.56*

Times: 12.60, 14.76, 13.99, 16.19, 16.35, 15.38, 13.54, 16.01, 16.62, 12.73, 13.73, 14.33, 16.38, 12.56, 13.96, 14.17, 16.47, (9.28), 14.97, 13.56, 13.17, 15.16, 15.23, 14.19, 15.16, 12.48, 16.47, (16.77), 13.32, 14.08

Horrible. Too many sups but a nice sub 10.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 3, 2013)

Round 71

Avg: 18.04
Sub 18s: 15

19.01, 19.35, 16.69, 18.14, 22.20, (15.10), 18.31, 17.27, 16.79, 16.42, 17.61, 16.78, 19.53, 19.07, 16.93, 19.22, (22.60), 17.77, 16.76, 17.38, 15.56, 19.01, 18.62, 21.74, 17.59, 15.82, 18.49, 16.15, 18.43, 18.52


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 3, 2013)

round 71 

race to sub-15
number of subs: 25 
average: 14.22 

times: 14.97, 18.01, 13.44, 15.11, 14.77, 14.97, 13.72, 16.17, 14.73, 12.28, 14.08, 13.78, 12.65, 13.62, 13.08, 17.47, 14.75, 14.81, 13.02, 14.46, 13.43, 14.68, 14.20, 15.07, 13.56, 12.76, 14.77, 10.76, 14.43, 14.77

yay graduated woohoo!!!


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 71
Goal: sub-18
num of sub18: 8
Average: 18.89

16.71, 18.50, 18.60, 18.12, 19.56, 17.10, 20.54, (14.10), 20.57, 20.95, 17.12, (22.30), 18.23, 18.88, 19.81, 17.70, 19.19, 16.14, 19.83, 18.10, 18.03, 21.00, 19.88, 21.46, 17.61, 20.85, 17.41, 15.59, 21.11, 20.45


----------



## Czery (Jan 5, 2013)

Round 7-

avg: 18.04
sub15: 6
16.51, 21.05, (26.45), 16.86, 19.36, 17.50, 19.57,* 14.46*, 20.83, 16.77, 15.10, 20.68, (*13.84*), *14.03*, (29.61), 18.98, 19.93, 18.68, (*13.39*), 18.62, 18.99, 18.61, 15.42, 1*4.7*2, 15.97, *14.9*6, 17.06, 15.38, 26.14, 22.81

not even sub 18. :fp (why is this under premium?)


----------



## erikoui (Jan 5, 2013)

Round 71: Race to sub-18
subs: 11


Spoiler



Mean: 19.07
Standard deviation: 2.10
Best Time: 15.17
Worst Time: 23.99

Best average of 5: 17.14
2-6 - 16.66 17.95 (15.20) (18.81) 16.80

Best average of 12: 18.19
2-13 - 16.66 17.95 (15.20) 18.81 16.80 16.92 17.80 (23.99) 21.90 20.05 18.25 16.75

1. 21.59 B2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' U B D2 R D2 R2 D U F2 L B U
2. 16.66 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R' F' D' U2 B F2 L' D B' D' R'
3. 17.95 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' B' L' B' R' B R2 F2 D' F2 U'
4. 15.20 D R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D F2 U' B' D R2 F2 R2 B' L' F' D
5. 18.81 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D B' U F L' B' D2 R U' R2 B L2
6. 16.80 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R L U F2 D F L2 D U' L' B'
7. 16.92 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B' L U B2 F R2 F' D F2 R' D'
8. 17.80 B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 L' U' R2 F U B' L' B R D2
9. 23.99 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L' F2 U' B R' B2 R B' R2 F'
10. 21.90 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' B L' D2 R B R2 F2 R2 D'
11. 20.05 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 B L' F R' D R' B F2 R U' L'
12. 18.25 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U F2 R B' R2 F' L' B' D' F' R F' U
13. 16.75 D B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R' F L2 F R' U R' F L U2
14. 18.83 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' R2 F D R2 U' F2 R U' L B2 R' U
15. 21.67 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 L U' R' F' R2 B2 U' B' D L' D'
16. 20.34 L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L' F D F2 L D' R2 D2 R F
17. 20.02 F2 R2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D B' R' D U2 F' L' B' R2 D2 B2 U'
18. 18.77 D L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F' R D U2 F U2 R L2 D L U'
19. 16.92 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 L B L F' D2 B2 F2 L2 U'
20. 17.45 B2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 B' F L' F L2 U' B2 F' D' L2 U'
21. 15.17 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U R' U L F' U' B R' D2 U2 B2 U'
22. 21.45 D' F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L' F2 D L2 F L' D' U' F' L2 U'
23. 20.59 D F2 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 U B2 U2 F' D R2 B' F R' U' L F' D2 U'
24. 20.40 D B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' D' B2 U2 R' F2 R D2 R L
25. 17.72 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R B' U R L D2 U' B2 F' D2
26. 21.15 L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U R' F' U B R F2 D' L D2 F D2
27. 18.63 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D F' D2 B' R L2 D2 L2 D' U' L
28. 20.37 B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' D R2 D U' R2 L B U'
29. 20.86 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U L2 D B R' F' D2 U B L2 D' L' U'
30. 18.98 D R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R F' U2 F D2 L U2 B2 R2 U'


Btw, the scrambles are from prizma but I used the ones given.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, so I did this earlier in the week, but I got really mad after I yet again got 21 sub-15s and choked under pressure, I think I got sup-15 on 4 of the last 6 solves. So, I got really mad and deleted the session. Can I just move on to sub12? I know I'm sub15, I consistently get sub15 averages. I understand if you want me to graduate properly though.


----------



## Czery (Jan 9, 2013)

*Round 71 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*khoavo12 - 18 (18.00)
immortalchaos2 - 15 (18.04)
erikoui - 11 (19.07) - Please remember to use official scrambles next time.
TheWitcher - 8 (18.89)

*Sub 15:
*CJF2L 1 - 25 (14.22) - *You've Graduated!*
uvafan - 21.99 (14.xx) - *You've Graduated!*
god of rubic 2 - 18 (14.56)
Czery - 6 - (18.04)

*Sub 12:
*JianhanC - 5 (13.25)

*Sub 11:*

*Sub 10:*

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 72 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U' L' D R B U' L' F' R2 D' F2 
2. L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 B U L' U B' U B D F' L2 
3. D2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 R D' U2 B L' U2 L' B2 
4. R2 U' F2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 R2 D' B' D' B' R' F R2 D B2 D' F2 
5. U2 B' D R L' B2 R2 B D' R' B2 R U2 R B2 R D2 R' D2 
6. U' B2 R2 F2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 L U' B2 R B U L2 D' U' R' 
7. D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B U' L' F' D2 R2 D' L' U2 F 
8. U2 R' B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 L D' U R B D2 B' U2 R' B' L2 
9. R2 D F2 R2 L' F D2 R U D R2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' R2 
10. B2 L D2 L F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 R D B D2 L F2 L' F2 L U' B2 
11. D2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 L' U' B D2 U' B F U2 R' U2 
12. B2 F L2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F D R D R2 B2 D' L' D2 U F' 
13. R2 F U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R D2 F L' U L' R D2 B F2 
14. L2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 B' D' R U F' R' U B' D2 R' 
15. R2 L' F' L B U2 L' D' L D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 
16. D2 U2 R D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L' F' D' L U F' U2 F' D' F 
17. F2 R2 B L2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B F' D F2 L' B2 F2 R2 U L B' 
18. F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D' R U' L U' F2 R U F L U2 
19. U L2 U' B2 D2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R F L R2 B2 U2 B' L2 R' B2 
20. F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' R' F' U F' R D2 B F U L' 
21. F U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F R2 F' L U' L2 R B' L2 U' R U2 B' 
22. F U L B R F' B R U R' U F2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 B2 U2 
23. U' F D R L' F R' U F' U2 F2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 L F2 B2 L 
24. F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' R B' L2 R' B2 D 
25. F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U' L2 R F D' U' L2 U' F' D' R' 
26. U R2 D' R B L B R' D2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 
27. B2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 U F' L2 B' R F' 
28. F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 L' U2 R U2 F D' U F D2 B 
29. F' R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 F R' B D F U' F2 R D' L' U' 
30. L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U' R' U B L' R' D2 F2 U B F'



*Riley has gone missing. Again. :O*


----------



## Riley (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh, this time I seriously forgot..................... Completely skipped my mind. So sorry. Next time!


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 72

Race to sub 18
Average: 16.97 - Yessssssssss
No. of subs: 22 

15.59, 18.93, 18.44, 14.20, (13.12), 17.20, 19.37, 18.64, 13.67, 14.02, 17.15, 17.28, 14.87, 15.92, 16.65, 19.29, 13.95, 17.33, 16.00, 15.35, 17.62, 17.27, 16.29, 19.47, 16.90, 20.95, 17.92, DNF, 16.05, 17.89, (19.02)


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 72, race to sub12
No of sub12s: 5

13.82, 14.04, 12.76, 14.69, 12.62, 13.67, 12.04, 12.51, 12.90, 12.11, 13.24, 12.30, 22.95, 11.93, 10.92, 12.24, 14.65, 11.66, 14.12, 13.29, 13.75, 14.03, 11.38, 14.48, 13.65, 17.20, 12.63, 11.29, 14.38, 12.40 = 13.13


----------



## Czery (Jan 10, 2013)

Round 72
sub15s: 9
avg: 16.07 

*14.32*, *14.64*, *13.09*, 16.28, (*12.91*), 16.46, 15.20, 19.01, 16.32, 16.19, 15.06, 16.91, (*12.23*), 18.29, 16.53+, 15.28, 16.22, 15.52, 16.05, *14.13*, 17.12, 20.11, (21.17), 18.29, *14.06*, *14.46,* 15.07, 18.45, (20.78+), *14.80*

Started nice. Lost focus. nice average though.


----------



## WBCube (Jan 10, 2013)

Round 72
Sub15s: 11
Avg: 15.857

17.017, 21.198, *14.952*, *12.368*, 16.256, 16.584, 15.783, 15.570, *13.880*, *11.871*, 17.650, 18.560, 15.850, 16.203, *14.281*, *14.177*, 15.792, *14.527*, 15.671, 16.729, 17.153, 15.339, 18.625, *14.887*, 16.785, *14.969*, *14.722*, 16.201, 18.282, *14.457*

This wasn't very good.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 11, 2013)

Round 72
Goal: sub-18
num of sub18: 10
Average: 18.88

20.27, 20.48, 20.14, 20.97, 17.40, 15.88, 17.19, 19.14, 18.22, 19.61, 17.76, 16.22, (14.43), (24.08), 17.28, 22.06, 21.99, 17.38, 20.08, 15.48, 20.61, 19.85, 18.43, 20.52, 17.51, 20.37, 17.89, 18.32, 19.49, 18.22


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 11, 2013)

Round 72
Race To Sub-11s
Number of sub-11: 13
Average: 11.31

times (reset, import):
10.40, 10.64, (12.86), 11.46, 11.22, 10.90, 12.46, 9.88, (8.42), 12.52, 12.12, 10.50, (8.67), 12.58, 10.54, 12.46, 11.78, 10.11, 12.34, 9.87, 10.53, 12.64, 12.07, 11.46, 10.88, 9.14, 12.77, 11.29, 11.51, (13.24)


----------



## feliperuedah (Jan 11, 2013)

Round 72
Race to sub-13
Nomber of subs: 14
Average: 13.29

(16.89), (16.08), 12.87, 13.95, (9.47), 11.13, 13.35, 13.51, (10.77), 13.71, 13.38, 13.54, 13.47, 15.75, 14.50, 13.91, 12.97, 11.55, 13.86, 15.37, 14.50, 12.83, 12.53, 11.53, 11.46, 15.25, 12.26, 12.69, 12.73, 12.84


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 12, 2013)

15.29, 10.51, 12.67, 13.21, 14.19, 11.45, 15.55, 15.06, 13.93, 14.02, 12.94, 14.55, 11.56, 12.54, 13.23, 14.39, 14.00, 14.12, 13.93, 12.93, 13.45, 13.45, 14.94, 11.84, 13.42, 12.40, 13.67, 12.80, 14.56, 16.04
session avg: 13.58
Best ao5: 12.44
Best ao12: 13.36
best time:10.51!!!!
# of sub-12's - 4 (ok i guess)


----------



## Riley (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 72

Race to sub 11
Sub 11's: 21 >.<
Average: 10.52
Times: 11.81, 10.76, 11.70, 9.77, 10.07, 10.92, 10.80, 9.02, 9.69, 10.54, 9.48, 11.76, 11.76, 10.71, 11.11, 10.46, 11.27, 9.93, 10.42, 9.68, 11.95, 9.78, 9.85, 9.49, 9.87, 10.56, 11.22, 10.20, 10.17, 11.02
Comments: Okay, so apparently not practicing makes you a lot faster.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 72

Race to sub 15.

Number of subs: 22

*Average: 14.11*

Times: 15.47, 11.39, 11.13, 15.22, 13.74, 10.65, 14.46, 13.31, 13.29, 14.68, 14.33, 16.50, 13.44, 15.09, 14.53, 14.35, 16.69, 12.64, 19.07, 15.01, 13.15, 13.34, 14.48, 13.97, 13.52, 13.98, 13.46, 12.67, 18.68, 14.17

A lot of PLL skips.

Even though I graduated, I'll stay here for a while longer.


----------



## Riley (Jan 15, 2013)

Announcement: I'm thinking of making it official that you must get 22 sub x solves 3 rounds in a row to graduate in order to avoid confusion of multiple graduations. But then again some people (cough cough me) don't compete in every round. Also, I think this race has too many categories of sub x. Personally, I would prefer just sub 18, 15, 12, and 10 (and maybe more below 10 if someone is sub 10 and wants to race). Opinions? Suggestions? 

*Round 72 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
khoavo - 12 (17.97)
TheWitcher - 10 (18.88)

*Sub 15:*
god of rubic 2 - 22 (14.11)
WBCube - 15 (15.85)
Czery - 9 (16.07)

*Sub 13:*
feliperuedah - 14 (13.29)

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 5 (13.13)
IMSLOW1097 - 4 (13.58)

*Sub 11:*
Riley - 21 (10.52)
zzdanielzz29 - 13 (11.31)

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 22 sub xx solves, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 73 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B' D B F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' F D L' U' L' R2 B U' L' R2 D B L R B' U	
2. U2 B F2 U' B2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' B L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F' U B	
3. F' R D F2 U B D U B R U' B2 U R' B2 R U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L R' B F'	
4. D2 U L2 B2 F' R' D2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B L2 D' B' R2 U2 B2 F L	
5. D2 B' R2 D F L2 B F U R D R D' B2 L' B2 D' U2 R D2 L' D' U' F U2	
6. U2 B' L' R' D L' U2 R U' F2 D' U B D B R2 F2 L2 R2 D L' F L D' U2	
7. F' D2 U B' F2 D F L2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D' R' F' D' B' F R' D2 U' F R	
8. L' B' F' D2 U2 B' D L' F' D' F' D' F L' U' L2 R D' B U2 B F2 D' U' F2	
9. F L D' B' F' L' R2 B2 D F U2 L2 D2 R' B2 F' U' R B' F L' D2 R' D2 F	
10. L D U B2 D2 B' L' U2 F' R B2 L' B' F2 D' U B2 U' R F' U2 L R D L'	
11. F2 L' B L2 B2 R B2 F2 R B2 F D' U' B' F2 R' U' R B' D2 L' D U2 F' U	
12. B D' U F D' R2 B' U R U2 R' B' F D' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 D' R B2 U2 R2 F	
13. L2 B' F2 R2 B2 F D' R' F2 L2 D' L' U B F L R D' F D U2 L' R B2 F'	
14. U2 L' D F L' B' D' U2 B U2 L' D R2 F2 U' F D L2 F' L' U2 L R B U	
15. U2 B F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R' B U2 L B2 F R' D2 U2 L' R B' L' U B R B' F	
16. U R D B2 L' D2 B L' U' L R' D2 F2 D2 B2 F L' B D2 L' R' D2 L' B F2	
17. L2 D U F' D' B F' D U L B2 D' L' B' L' B2 F' U2 L' R' B2 F R D U2	
18. D2 L2 R' B2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' B' R B2 L2 D2 B' F2 D' L2 D F L2 B R' B L'	
19. U' R D' R' B F2 D2 U2 F2 D' R D' U' B' F' R2 B' R' B2 D L2 R B R F'	
20. U2 R' B' D F L2 R' F2 L2 B' L' D U2 B2 D U2 R D' B F2 L R' F D' F'	
21. R2 F D R2 F D U2 R B2 F' D' L' B2 F' L' D B' D2 F U2 F2 D2 F R' D	
22. L' D U' F L2 D2 R F R F D2 R' F' U L2 R' U2 F2 D' R' B2 F2 D L R'	
23. B' U2 F U L U L U B L2 U' L2 R2 U L R' F' U' L' B' D R U' F2 D2	
24. D L' R2 B2 F' R2 B2 D' F' U R' B F2 L R' F' D R' D U' B L2 B2 F' D	
25. R' D' U R B2 D' R' D R2 D F L D2 R D2 L R2 U B R2 B L' R2 D2 U	
26. L2 U' B' U F' L' D U L R2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 D B L R D' L2 U2 F D F2	
27. R2 D R2 B2 D' F' R B F' D' U' B' D2 U' R D' B' D L2 U' R' F' R B' F'	
28. L B2 F2 D2 B U F2 L2 F L R2 B2 R2 B' F' D U2 R' D2 U2 R F2 U L2 B	
29. D B2 D B' L R B2 U F2 U' L D B2 U' R' F2 U2 B' D' B D' B2 D2 F2 L2	
30. D' F2 L2 R B U L2 R U B' F' L' B' D2 R2 F2 U2 L U' F' L R2 U L R2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 15, 2013)

I think you should lower it to 20 for three rounds in a row, and I agree with the only 18,15,12, and 10.


----------



## Czery (Jan 15, 2013)

3 rounds would definitely increase the difficulty to graduate. 
A category reduction would also be more useful/realistic. 

I agree with your proposals.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 73
Race to sub 15

Number of subs: 21

*Average: 14.14*

Times: 15.04, 12.59, 14.53, 13.52, 17.61, (11.64), 12.53, 13.84, 14.33, 14.60, 16.55, 14.93, 13.37, 13.15, 12.79, 15.41, 14.74, 16.60, 13.22, 14.84, 11.72, DNF(14.50), 15.03, 12.00, 13.44, 13.44, 14.01, 14.60, 13.46, 15.07

I did some weird E slice in the middle of an E perm which resulted in a DNF.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 73 - Sub 18

No. of subs: 23 --> I GRADUATED ) 

Average: 16.72

16.35, 15.78, 18.75, 15.03, 17.24, 16.88, 15.80, 14.63, 16.15, 13.63, 17.81, 18.50, 14.06, 17.13, 15.93, 17.92, 17.52, 16.17, (12.39), 18.24, 15.73, 16.64, 19.47, 19.53, 19.31, (19.92), 14.85, 16.77, 17.26, 15.11


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 73, race to sub12
no of sub12s: 10

10.45, 16.09, 15.26, 12.39, 12.84, 9.09, 12.89, 12.79, 10.72, 12.23, 13.97, 15.90, 11.10, 14.48, 12.05, 10.43, 13.25, 12.26, 13.71, 15.01, 14.94, 11.60, 14.17, 12.53, 11.40, 13.44, 11.83, 13.31, 11.43, 11.07 = 12.74


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 73 - Sub 18 (Wish there was 17)
no: of sub-18's: 25

16.15, 13.77, 16.75, 18.87, 17.35, 14.65, 13.59, 19.23, 16.84, 16.46, 17.87, 15.32, 15.20, 17.89, 16.03, 18.16, 15.96, 16.64, 14.36, 17.06, 16.21, 15.94, 28.56, 15.95, 15.39, 18.34, 13.31, 17.62, 16.64, 14.50


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 73
Goal: sub-18
num of sub18: 13
Average: 18.73

17.39, 18.92, 19.82, 18.98, 18.33, (16.02), 21.31, 16.23, 16.37, 17.85, 21.28, 22.32, 16.86, (DNF(19.74)), 19.68, 17.70, 16.45, 17.59, 19.54, 17.97, 20.37, 18.49, 18.00, 22.58, 18.37, 17.78, 17.35, 16.37, 18.03, 22.51


----------



## Czery (Jan 19, 2013)

round 73

avg:17.78 
sub15s: 2
16.69, 17.28+, 15.55, 15.20, 15.15, 18.22, 18.32, 18.54, 17.92, 16.81, 17.17, 22.88, 27.41, 17.26, 17.87, 16.61, 18.66, 15.86, 16.58, 16.74, 20.82, 15.48, 35.65, 18.98, 17.01, 19.95, 24.61, *12.29*, *14.26*, 16.06

progressively worse.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 20, 2013)

round 73
race to sub12
avg: *13.35*
sub12s: *4*
(*11.06*), *11.68*, 12.48, 14.41, 13.45, 13.75, 12.18, 12.43, 14.67, 15.36, *11.56*, (*10.91*), 12.43, (17.38), 13.22, 14.84, 12.79, 12.84, 12.83, 13.00, 14.73, (16.53+), 12.51, 13.36, 13.30, 14.01, 15.75, 12.60, 13.02, 13.78

not bad, only 4 sup15s.


----------



## Riley (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 73

Race to sub 10 (I think sub 11 is going to go away)
Sub 10's: 2
Average: 11.16
Times: 10.41, 11.96, 11.54, 10.55, 11.86, 11.96, 10.33, 10.24, 11.72, 10.17, 11.19, 12.31, 7.76, 10.94, 11.41, 13.89, 11.24, 9.07, 10.36, 10.80, 11.24, 10.09, 12.35, 11.82, 10.14, 11.76, 11.04, 17.67, 11.62, 10.99
Comments: Only 2 sub 10's, but they were pretty fast (7.76 and 9.07).


----------



## Czery (Jan 22, 2013)

IMPORTANT NOTICE

The coordinators of this race are pleased to announce that we have arrived at a consensus. 

Starting from the end of Round 73, the following regulations will take effect:

1) All individuals are required to compete in one of following categories: sub 15, 12, 10 or 8. Sub 18 has been added due to popular demand. 
2) a) All individuals are required to achieve at least 20 sub X solves 3 rounds in a row to graduate. 
b) Note that the 3 rounds need not be consecutive. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask Riley or me (I?)

Thanks.


----------



## Czery (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round 73 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*Outsmash - 26 (??) || 1/3
khoavo12 - 23 (16.72) || 1/3 
TheWitcher - 13 (18.73) || 0/3

*Sub 15:
*god of rubic 2 - 21 (14.14) || 1/3
Czery - 2 (17.78) || 0/3

*Sub 12:
*JianhanC - 10 (12.74) || 0/3
uvafan - 4 (13.35) || 0/3

*Sub 10:*
Rilely - 2 (11.16) || 0/3

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 74 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. F' U R2 F R' B' L2 D R' F2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 
2. U2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D F2 R2 U' L' B2 R D' R' F R' D' B L R' 
3. D B' U' F2 R' F R F R' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 
4. R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 R' B' D2 F' L U2 B R2 
5. F2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R B' U B2 U2 R B R B' 
6. F2 D2 U2 B U2 B D2 F U2 L2 B' R' B L2 D' F L2 R D L2 U2 
7. B2 L' U2 R B2 F2 L' B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F' D2 R' B D B2 R D' 
8. B2 U2 R2 D' B' L B' R B' D B U2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' 
9. U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F R2 F' L2 B2 L' B' U B' F' D' L' F R2 
10. U' F B' R' F U R2 L2 B D2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 
11. F2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' B' R2 D2 F U B2 F' D' 
12. B2 R2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L R' D' B F U R2 U2 
13. D2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 F' U L D2 U' L2 B U R B 
14. D B2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 B D2 U L' U' R' F U2 F2 D' R' 
15. U2 B' D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F' R' B' U' F2 L D L' R' B2 F2 
16. B' D2 F U' D L2 F2 B2 L U L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 
17. L B2 R B2 R U2 F2 R F2 R F2 D' B F U B' L2 U2 F R 
18. R2 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 L B2 R U' B2 U F' D2 B' 
19. R U2 F2 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D L F2 L2 B' U' F L2 F U2 
20. F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 B F' L2 U2 F' L D R2 F' D U2 L' D' L2 D2 
21. B' U2 R2 F D2 F L2 U2 L2 F L R' D' B' R D2 L' F L' B2 
22. B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 R B F U F D B2 L' U2 R 
23. L B' U F2 D' R2 F U B L' F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 
24. L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 F' R F R B D' L' F D2 U' 
25. L D2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' F' L B' R' D' L2 U2 R' D' 
26. B L2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 B L' B' D2 R' F D' R' D L B 
27. D2 B2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 F R D' L U F2 U2 L B' D' 
28. U2 B2 L B2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 R U' R2 D' B' F U2 L B' R 
29. F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 L F D L2 B U2 R D2 R2 U' 
30. L F2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 R U2 B' R2 U' B D R B' D R


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 23, 2013)

Round 74

Sub 18
No. of subs: 20 (just enough  1 more round to go)

Average: 17.27

19.52, 18.12, 15.66, (14.23), 15.52, 19.65, 16.41, 18.92, 16.72, 17.45, 16.52, 15.57, 17.77, 14.79, 16.52, 15.32, 19.35, 18.11, 14.44, (22.49), 22.33, 18.92, 16.48, 16.59, 15.20, 17.85, 15.91, 20.58, 16.53, 16.77


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 23, 2013)

Round 74, race to sub12
no of sub12s: 4

12.74, 12.85, 11.44, 12.42, 14.69, 16.21, 13.87, 12.00, 13.08, 17.77, 15.57, 12.51, 12.26, 20.62, 15.17, 9.47, 15.83, 12.89, 11.79, 16.02, 13.24, 13.24, 13.38, 11.15, 13.25, 15.53, 15.86, 12.16, 12.35, 12.08 = 13.29

f***ing unacceptable


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 23, 2013)

Round 74
Goal: sub-18
num of sub18: 12
Average: 18.69

17.40, 19.11, 17.57, 15.24, 20.97, 14.99, 19.83, 17.23, 17.38, (23.83), 20.78, 21.54, 17.44, 20.99, 19.37, 18.56, 21.84, 17.47, 16.96, 19.63, 18.68, 17.76, 18.52, (14.46), 16.74, 18.43, 18.36, 19.99, 21.11, 19.55


----------



## Riley (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 74
Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 4
Average: 11.37
Times: 10.76, 12.61, 12.99, 12.55, 9.33, 9.37, 10.66, 12.53, 10.04, 10.91, 11.65, 12.23, 11.96, 11.89, 11.58, 12.54, 12.37, 11.84, 10.13, 9.52, 11.65, 12.08, 11.78, 10.96, 12.43, 11.02, 10.25, 11.77, 9.33, 11.13
Comments: Lots of skips, even a LL skip on the 9.52 *facepalm*


----------



## Czery (Jan 26, 2013)

Round 74
sub15s:7
avg: 16.50
details:
(24.14), 18.40, 21.50, 17.45, (*13.41*), (*13.92*), 18.29+, 16.33, 16.58, 17.39,* 14.8*3, 15.22, 15.41, (24.30), 15.35, 18.03,* 14.9*6, 15.60, 17.58, 17.42, 1*4.4*5, 17.07, 17.55, 16.03, 15.41, 16.16, *14.59,* 17.90,* 14.14*, 15.41

At this point, I am as fast i was two years ago. Which just says how little i practice


----------



## Riley (Jan 29, 2013)

*Round 74 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
khoavo12 - 20 (17.27) || 2/3 Good luck!
TheWitcher - 12 (18.69) || 0/3
*Sub 15:*
Czery - 7 (16.50) || 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 4 (13.29) || 0/3

*Sub 10:*
Riley - 4 (11.37) || 0/3

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 75 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U' B2 F' L2 B2 F L2 D2 U2 L' R' D' U' B D' U2 L2 U2 F' U' L' F2 R' B' F 
2. L' D U' R B2 R2 B2 L R' U2 B' D L' F2 L' B' D L' D L' U2 R2 D2 B U' 
3. R B U2 B U' R U2 L2 R' B D2 F2 D2 R2 B R' D' F2 L' F2 D2 L D F2 
4. F' D' B' D L2 R B2 L U F' L B L R2 D2 F D U2 F' L' B' L R' F R 
5. D U' R' F2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D R B F' L R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F' L 
6. F U' L' D' L U L R' D R U B' F L2 U2 L U' B' F2 D2 L' R2 B' R2 B'	
7. R2 B' U' B2 F U' R B L' D F R B L B U2 B' L' U B L2 U2 R D F2	
8. D' B' D' F' U' L' R F2 R' U' B F' D B2 R' B D R D2 B' D' B2 F D' F'	
9. B2 F' R' D U' R' D2 U F' L R U B' D F2 R' B' F' L F2 D F2 L' U2 R'	
10. D2 R F U R U' B F D' L B2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' D R D B2 R B2 L' F R	
11. L2 R B L B2 F2 L R2 U' R B' L B' D L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 U'	
12. B R' U' B' R' U' L2 R B' L2 D2 L B2 U F D L2 D' L2 D L2 R2 U F' L'	
13. D' U2 L D2 B' L2 D L2 D U B' U2 B' F' D B U' B2 D L2 F' L R B2 L2	
14. F2 L B2 F' D U' L U' L' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' L' U B2 D' U F' U2 B2 F R	
15. R' U' L2 R D2 B R' F R' B U' F2 L2 U R' F R' U2 R' D L2 B' F2 U2 R'	
16. F2 D' L R' D R U' B2 L' R2 B L2 B L2 U' F' L2 F R' U2 R D2 U' L2 D	
17. F2 L' R U' F2 U B R D L2 B R' U L' U' B' R D2 U' L' B2 F' L2 R2 U2	
18. R' F' U2 F D2 B F R D' L' R F2 L R2 B' D U2 R U2 B' D2 R B R2 F'	
19. D2 F2 U' R B F' D U L F2 R F2 U2 B F' R2 B' L B U' R2 D' F L2 D2	
20. L' B' F' U' L2 U' R B R F' U B' R' F L F R' D2 U L' R B2 F U' B'	
21. R2 F U' R B' F2 D' R2 D' U' L' R2 D U R U' L' D2 F2 L R2 B' D R2 U'	
22. F2 D2 U' R U2 L2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 L F2 L' U' R F2 L2 F L' B2 F' D U' B	
23. B F R2 U' R2 B F2 L' R U2 L B F L' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R B R D U2 L	
24. D2 L' B2 D2 U2 F R' F U L' R2 B2 R2 D' B' F' D U' B' F2 L2 F R B2 R'	
25. F' L R' F' L' R2 B2 R D' L2 B' F L R' U' B U2 F2 D R' U2 B2 D' L R	
26. R' B' F' D2 U2 L' F' U2 L' D R F2 U' R B2 R2 D' L U' L F2 U L' B2 R2	
27. L F U' B' F' L2 F U R B R' B' R' B D' L2 F R B F D2 U B R D'	
28. D U' R D' R2 B' L' D2 B' F' D2 B' F2 D' F' L2 D U2 L2 B U2 B2 L F2 U'	
29. B' R D' B' D' B' L' R2 B L F2 D U' L' D2 U R2 D F2 D' R B2 F R' D2	
30. B2 L2 U' B2 U L' D L2 R2 U B2 U' R B2 R2 B2 R B R' D2 R D2 U L' B



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 29, 2013)

Something wrong with the scrambles? There are only 5? Do u want u to do avg of 5 this time ?


----------



## Riley (Jan 29, 2013)

Oopsie, fixed. Thanks, that's a big mistake. 

Post reserved for round 75.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 29, 2013)

Round 75

Sub 18: 22 Yessssssssss XD (I was so nervous)

Average: 17.01

16.64, 17.35, 14.79, 16.05, 17.95, (19.92), 17.09, 17.89, 19.17, 17.89, 19.57, 17.80, 16.99, 18.07, 16.40, 13.30, 18.04, 15.60, 16.44, 15.42, 19.00, (12.07), 19.29, 15.55, 19.25, 15.22, 16.44, 16.59, 15.90, 16.63


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 29, 2013)

Round 75, race to sub12
No of sub12s: 3

15.78, 12.73, 19.23, 13.55, 14.78, 13.20, 14.29, 12.72, 12.47, 12.59, 16.23, 13.35, 12.13, 12.85, 13.38, 14.54, 10.33, 12.82, 17.12, 10.56, 15.16, 12.32, 11.61, 12.27, 13.23, 12.55, 13.53, 12.46, 12.07, 12.18 = 13.26

it's like my ability to cube left with my hair, this is awful.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 30, 2013)

Round 75
Race to sub12
sub12s: *10*
Avg: *12.92*
13.84, 13.30, *11.46*, 12.22, 13.65, 16.24, *11.10*, 12.64, 12.74, 12.36, *11.32*, 13.21, *10.64*, 15.35, (*9.88*), (17.35), 13.67, (*10.30*), 13.68, 14.25, *11.01*, *10.93*, 16.04, 14.09, *11.58*, 14.09, *11.20*, 13.05, (18.76), 12.20

Decent.


----------



## Riley (Jan 30, 2013)

Round 75

Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 4
Average: 11.25
Times: 11.97, 10.97, 10.95, 10.39, (13.94), 9.89, 12.11, 10.61, 11.51, 10.09, 12.56, 11.02, 12.33, (9.76), 12.87, 11.00, 11.87, 10.61, 10.83, 9.92, 10.98, (8.05), 13.09, (13.75), 10.81, 11.49, 11.19, 10.70, 11.67, 11.02
A pretty average average. NL 8.02


----------



## Outsmash (Feb 3, 2013)

Round 75
Race to sub-18
subs: *25*
Avg: *16.46*
16.47, 16.55, 19.27, 14.39, 16.15, 16.45, 17.19, 13.74, 16.64, 17.69, 19.29, 16.21, 14.53, 15.66, 21.70, 17.08, 18.95, 14.22, 16.33, 15.95, 15.55, 14.80, 15.90, 17.68, 15.06, 17.19, 13.75, 17.38, 16.23, 18.38


----------



## Czery (Feb 5, 2013)

*Round 75 Results:*

*Sub 18:
*khoavo12 - 22 (17.01) || *3/3* *You've Graduated!* 
Outsmash - 25 (16.46) || 2/3

*Sub 15:*

*Sub 12:
*uvafan - 10 (12.92) || 0/3
ianhanC - 3 (13.36) || 0/3

*Sub 10:*
Rilely - 4 (11.25) || 0/3

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 76 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. D' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L F D B2 R U2 R2 F L2 
2. D2 B2 L2 F U2 B' F2 R2 D2 L F' R D' B L' U' B' F R' B' 
3. B2 U2 F' U2 B U2 B D2 B' U2 F R' F R2 D B F L D' F U 
4. U L2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 F' D' B' L2 D' B' U2 R' U R2 
5. D2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L R F L D2 L' F' R D U2 
6. R D2 B' D2 B L2 U D B' L F U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 
7. B D2 R2 B R2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 F U2 L F' R' F D' R2 
8. L2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' R' B2 D R' B D2 F2 D' L' U' 
9. B2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 L U' R' D2 F2 L2 B' U' R' D B' 
10. B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L' F D2 B D R2 F L R 
11. F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B D F2 R2 F' R' U2 B' R2 U2 
12. F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 F' R' D2 R' B R' D' B' L B R2 
13. F R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' U L R' D' R' D2 U2 F2 D2 F 
14. U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L' B' D' F' L' D' R2 U R2 
15. D2 L2 B D2 B R2 B L2 U2 B L D' U2 L D2 B L B2 R2 U2 
16. U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U L2 F' L B2 R2 F2 U L B D' U2 
17. D2 L2 F D' L F2 B L F' R' B2 D' F2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 
18. L2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 U' L R' B' U2 B2 U R D2 L U' 
19. D2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 R' B2 R' D2 L D' F' L2 U R2 B F' L F' 
20. R2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 R2 D' U' B D2 L F' R' F2 D' R 
21. U' R U2 R B' U' D2 B' L U' D' F2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' 
22. U' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R U2 B U2 L2 B' U F2 R' D2 
23. B2 U B2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 R2 D L F' D F' U R D' F U' F2 
24. B2 R2 B U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' D B2 F' U B D' R B2 D' U' 
25. U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D U B' L D U L2 R B2 L' F R' 
26. F2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 F L2 D L2 U2 L U B' L' U' 
27. R U2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' D L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D B R' 
28. L2 B' D2 U2 F D2 B' F' U2 F2 D2 L' U F2 D' U' B' R' B' U' 
29. D2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L D' R' D2 L F' U' L' U' F R 
30. D2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 B L2 B2 D2 F' R D' U2 L' D' R2 U2 F' L' R'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Feb 6, 2013)

Round 75
Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 2
Average: 11.53
Times: 10.82, 9.83, 13.57, 11.94, 10.99, 10.08, 11.52, 12.73, 10.96, 12.36, 13.29, 10.73, 11.83, 10.65, 10.66, 9.66, 12.51, 10.28, 10.68, 12.64, 11.15, 12.34, 12.68, 11.60, 11.08, 11.51, 11.75, 10.87, 13.71, 12.17
Comments: Not the best...


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 6, 2013)

Round 75, sub12, no of sub12s: 8

13.34, 9.74, 14.30, 13.58, 10.91, 12.98, 10.88, 17.66, 13.44, 15.61, 20.42, 13.85, 12.58, 15.97, 10.46, 12.57, 14.32, 12.95, 13.18, 11.20, 12.77, 11.90, 14.63, 12.41, 11.93, 13.00, 18.01, 12.43, 13.54, 11.17 = 13.20

too exasperated to even curse


----------



## Czery (Feb 7, 2013)

Round 75
sub15s:12
avg: 15.57 (σ = 1.41)
details:
18.17, *14.22, 14.75,* (19.60), *14.21*, *14.45*, *14.34,* 17.28, 15.30, *13.73, *18.32, *13.*65, 15.01, 17.26, 15.42, 15.89, (19.69[made 100 cube rotations]), *(13.60*), 17.36, (*13.52*), 16.08, 15.01, *13.8*7[COLL skip], 16.46, 15.78, 17.15, *14.19*, 15.23, 1*4.69*, 17.0

This is more like it.


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Round 75

Race to sub 15 (1st time)
No. Of subs: 7
Average: 16.72

18.50, 13.56, 14.05, 17.94, 14.35, 15.11, 18.56, 17.86, 16.71, 16.44, 19.75, 13.36, 17.95, 16.78, 16.86, (13.24), 15.35, 14.53, 17.92, 17.05, 14.55, (21.01), 16.23, 17.88, 18.48, 17.70, 17.92, 17.16, 19.96, 15.76


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 10, 2013)

Round 76
Race to sub-18
Sub-18s: *18*
Average: *16.87*
19.15, 18.28, _16.18_, 19.01, 18.54, _16.81_, _14.52_, 18.89, _13.33_, _14.53_, 18.98, (35.58), 19.17, (_13.03_), _13.38_, 18.63, 
21.71, _16.02_, _15.80_, _16.35_, _15.54_, _16.61_, 18.36, _15.96_, _14.57_, _16.99_, _16.02_, 18.25, _15.48_, _15.40 _


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 11, 2013)

Round 76
Race to sub 18
Avg: 18.90
Sub-18s: 11

19.87, 17.19, 17.93, 22.07, 19.21, 21.52, 17.35, 18.54, 17.63, 18.92, 20.63, 19.91, 15.71, 15.01, 20.05, 14.31, 14.87, 16.91, DNF(19.48), 20.79, 18.97, 18.57, 21.15, 17.56, 22.93, 21.51, 21.70, 12.67

Last solve I was just thinking man this sucks... I just hope I get one more sub 18. So what happens? New NL PB. Makes the whole average worth it.


----------



## Riley (Feb 12, 2013)

*Round 75 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
FaLoL - 18 (16.87) || 0/3
immortalchaos29 - 11 (18.90) || 0/3

*Sub 15:* 
Czery - 12 (15.57) || 0/3
khoavo12 - 7 (16.72) || 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 8 (13.20) || 0/3

*Sub 10:*
Riley - 11.53 (2) || 0/3

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 76 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. D F' B U R D' L D' B' U' L2 F2 B2 L B2 R' F2 L F2 R' U2
2. D' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 F' U R F' D' L R' B' R'
3. F2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' R' U F' R' B F D U F R'
4. R2 B' L2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U B R F' L U2 F L2 U F'
5. R L' U' B L' F R' U R F' B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2

6. R' F2 B U F' L' U2 R' B' L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' D2
7. D2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B' F2 D L' D F2 U' L F' L2 R U2
8. U' F' R' D R B' R2 U' L F2 D' L D2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R'
9. R2 U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 U2 L D2 R2 B' F' U L F L' R' D L B
10. D' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B' U2 B L' D L2 U2 R F2 U'

11. R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 L' U B2 F D L2 R2 F2 U R
12. L' F' U L F2 L F R D2 B U2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U'
13. F' L D2 F L B2 D' B' R2 F R2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D
14. R2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 B F2 L2 F L D R' B2 L2 D L' U2 F L2
15. L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' F D2 R' U B2 L B2 F' D2 U2

16. F2 U' B D2 B' D F B R' B' U2 R' F2 R' L2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 D2
17. B' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 F L' D2 B' D' U F' R F2 L' R
18. U2 F D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D' L D' R' U' B L2 U2 R' B'
19. U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R' B' D2 B D' U' L F2 R
20. L2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L' R' U2 L' U2 B' U' R D2 U R2 B2 L'

21. D2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R D2 U2 B' R2 U' R U B' D L R
22. D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R' U2 B L F D' U B D' B'
23. L2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B L U' R2 D B L' U' B' R D'
24. B' D' F' B' D2 F' D L' F' R' D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2
25. U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 F D2 F' D F L F' R' D' U2 F' D L

26. U2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 B2 F' L U' B2 R' B' F' L R' B2 F
27. B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' U L2 D F D' B' F L
28. D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U B2 U' R' U' F' L D2 R2 U' B' F' U
29. U B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 B D U2 L F L D' R2 U2 L
30. R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L U2 F L2 B U L B' F' R



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 12, 2013)

Round 76, race to sub12, no of sub 12s: 9

12.40, 12.91, 14.14, 12.55, 13.41, 14.42, 12.34, 12.63, 16.72, 10.81, 11.66, 11.63, 8.97, 11.32, 11.92, 15.51, 13.61, 12.09, 13.69, 9.92, 14.73, DNF(0.73), 10.90, 13.42, 15.63, 14.01, 16.05, 13.83, 11.72, 12.68 = 13.08


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 12, 2013)

Race to sub 15
No.cof subs: 3

Average: 17.51 HORRIBLE X( 

17.54, 18.77, 19.79, 17.03, 14.86, 19.93, 18.00, 15.69, 17.58, 17.58, 16.29, 14.86, (14.48), 15.21, 18.17, 18.28, 16.63, 15.64, 15.41, 19.05, 17.64, 20.80, 17.76, 18.89, 17.29, 17.33, 14.96, (21.36), 19.97, 19.23


----------



## uvafan (Feb 13, 2013)

Race to sub12
Round 76
sub12s: *3*
average: *13.55*

12.70, 15.21, 15.71, (17.04), 12.19, (11.26), 12.38, 13.40, (16.00), 13.77, 13.40, (10.48), 12.94, 12.84, 14.35, 13.19, 12.29, 15.32, 12.03, 14.71, 13.81, 11.80, 14.50, 12.65, 13.04, 14.50, 15.28, 15.67, 12.16, 12.58


----------



## uniacto (Feb 14, 2013)

Race to sub15
Round 76
sub15s: 2
average: 17.71

20.27+, 18.15, 20.37, 19.25, 18.54, 17.83, 19.05, 20.74, 15.54, 16.86, 17.47, 12.25, 19.49, 15.30, 17.68, 18.93, 17.04, 15.25, 19.78, 22.45, 17.46, 17.06, 17.83, 17.47, 16.82, 16.15, 14.02, 18.98, 16.15, 15.61


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Race to sub 15
No. Of subs: 3
Average: 17.34

17.52, 18.75, 17.82, (13.04), 17.70, 15.97, 14.27, 21.24, 19.94, 15.27, (21.39), 13.47, 15.82, 15.04, 17.15, 19.49, 16.40, 16.50, 16.95, 17.80, 20.99, 17.47, 19.59, 17.05, 19.55, 18.25, 15.42, 15.52, 17.57, 16.92


----------



## Riley (Feb 18, 2013)

Race to sub 10 (0/3)

Sub 10's: 3
Average: 11.45
Times: 12.30, 12.14, 7.33, 12.22, 11.79, 10.71, 11.58, 11.25, 10.08, 10.56, 12.57, 11.50, 10.21, 12.72, 10.89, 11.16, 12.56, 8.15, 10.77, 13.37, 10.27, 11.70, 11.82, 16.06, 10.44, 12.08, 9.66, 12.04, 12.02, 12.73
Comments: Too many 12's. Nice singles though.


----------



## Czery (Feb 18, 2013)

R 76
sub15

19.51, 19.89, 16.85, 15.47, 20.22, 19.38, *14.67,* 16.14, 15.71, 15.15, 17.38, 21.52, *(11.73*), *(13.34*), 14.40, 14.62, (22.85), *13.4*6, 17.38, 15.81, 20.83, (22.75), 18.38,* 13.7*1+, 17.07, 15.47, 17.60,* 14.96*, 17.52, 16.98 = 16.923

6 and 2 sub 12.xx


----------



## Czery (Feb 18, 2013)

*Round 76 Results:*

*Sub 18:*

*Sub 15:
*Czery - 6 (16.93) || 0/3
khoavo12 - 3 (17.51) || 0/3 - how many rounds did you do? 
uniacto - 2 (17.71) || 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 9 (13.08) || 0/3
uvafan - 3 (13.35) || 0/3

*Sub 10:*
Rilely - 3 (11.45) || 0/3

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 77 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Now with spacing

1.	R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B' R2 B' U B D' F D2 L' D	
2.	U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' D U2 F L' R' F' R'	
3.	D' L' U2 D2 B R D2 B' L D R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2	
4.	B D2 R2 B D2 F D2 F' L2 B2 F' R D B2 L2 B F2 R D'	
5.	D R2 U' F' B2 D2 B L B' L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 D2


6.	U2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L B R' D B2 U' R' U B2	
7.	R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 F U2 B' L' D2 B' L2 R' U' B' D R2 B	
8.	U' F' R' B U L2 B' R2 L' B R L' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 L F2 B2 R'	
9.	L2 B2 D' U' B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' U L F2 D' L' F D' L R	


10.	B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 L' F' D U2 L R' F R2 F U2	
11.	B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 L' B2 R' B F U' B' D L' F'	
12.	F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 B' F2 U2 F' L2 D' F U' F2 D' L' F R U' F'	
13.	D2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B L' D R2 D B' R F' D' R	
14.	R L' B' R D' F' L' D' F L' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R F2	
15.	B2 L2 F B2 R L2 B U2 F U R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' L' F2 D2 R2	


16.	B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 B L B D2 B2 R B' R2 U' B'	
17.	U D' R U2 R B' L' U2 R' B U2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U	
18.	U2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 D R' D' R' U' L R B' R	
19.	D L2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' L R2 D' R D' R U' B2 L'	
20.	R' F2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 U' L' B L2 R' D2 U' L2 D U


21.	D2 L' U L' U' B' U' D' B R2 B2 R L2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R	
22.	F2 U F2 B R F' L2 D R U' R' B2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L'	
23.	B U2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B' L' D2 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 L2 D' R2	
24.	D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 R B2 F' L D2 F L D L' D	
25.	U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U B' R2 B2 R2 D F2 R' B' F2 U B'


26.	R U F D B U' D F L B D2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2	
27.	D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 B' F2 U2 F' R' F2 D' B U2 R' B' F' L D'	
28.	D L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R U F2 D' R2 F U' B2 D' F'	
29.	R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 U' R D R2 B2 L' D2 R' D' U2	
30.	U F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F' D U R' B2 F2 D' R2 U F2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 20, 2013)

Round 77
Race to sub-15
# of sub-15: 2
Average: 17.44

18.99, 19.98, 17.49, 21.05, 16.43, 17.72, 17.96, 15.58, 16.98, 16.87, 17.47, 13.63, 15.74, 17.01, 15.96, 18.45, 16.69, 19.10, 16.55, 20.79, 16.28, 15.22, 17.48, 18.92, 19.99, 16.51, 18.47, 18.94, 13.74, 16.62


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 22, 2013)

Round 77
Race to sub-18
Sub 18s: 14
Avg: 18.12

16.75, 20.16, 18.37, 16.14, 18.61, 20.42, 19.05, 19.89, (22.70), 18.93, (12.28), 18.30, 19.53, (15.69), 19.49, 16.04, 17.97, 16.49, 18.97, 17.30, 16.12, 17.50, 15.72, (20.63), 16.42, 19.55, 19.09, 16.86, 19.68, 17.73

4 days and only 2 competitors so far?


----------



## Czery (Feb 24, 2013)

R. 77
sub 15s: 4 || 0/3
avg: 17.26 (σ = 2.36)
Details: 19.26, 16.29, 16.83+, 1*2.77,* 15.73, 16.38, 15.34, 1*3.71*, 17.31, 21.58, 15.82, 22.16, 15.38, 17.66+, 15.97, 19.20, *14.2*1, 15.28, 15.38, 17.97, 12*.11*, 19.70+, 18.99, 22.14, 31.45, 15.23, 15.65, 15.93, 21.37, 20.32

make that 3 competitors.


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 25, 2013)

Round 77

Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 3
Average: 17.17

15.11, 15.76, 16.37, 17.49, 16.48, 18.92, 18.76, 20.75, 17.72, 14.05, 18.91, 14.12, (20.85), 15.66, 19.89, 19.43, 18.96, 19.93, 15.66, 18.64, (12.74), 16.39, 18.05, 14.77, 18.85, 16.85, 14.71, 16.74, 15.99, 15.72


----------



## Riley (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round 77 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
immortalchaos29 - 14 (18.12) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
Czery - 4 (17.26) // 0/3
khoavo12 - 3 (17.17) // 0/3
uniacto - 2 (17.44) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
None

*Sub 10:*
None

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 78 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U D' L' F L' B R B2 U' R' B2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 R B2 L'
2. F2 D R2 B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 D2 R' F L' D' R2 D2 F L2 F' U' L2
3. R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L F2 D2 F R' B' U L D2 R'
4. F2 U L2 F D' L B D B2 U' D2 L B2 R D2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 R'
5. U' F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' L2 U' F' L2 B2 R' U2 B' D' F' L2 D R'

6. D2 F B' U R D' B' L' B U' D F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2
7. B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 R F2 D2 F2 D B' F' R' U B2 D R B2
8. L2 B U2 R' F L2 D F2 U' R2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L F2
9. U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F L' B U' L' U' L2 B L2 D
10. U R2 D' U B2 D R2 D B2 U2 R' B2 L' D' B R F R2 D' R'

11. D B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 L' R D' L2 B F' U R'
12. F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' U' F2 D' R' D'
13. B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 D F' L2 D F' D2 L R F' R D
14. R2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U R2 U' L' B2 D F' U F' L2 F' D B
15. R' F2 U L' D L2 F B' D R' U2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2

16. U2 F' U' F L' U B D2 F' L2 B2 D F2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2
17. R' B' R D' F' B' U B D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2
18. D2 B2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B L2 F' R' B2 R' B R2 U L' B2 D' R2 F'
19. B R2 L U2 F L F2 U2 B' D F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2
20. U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U L U R' B' L D2 R D L'

21. L F' L2 D2 B' U' B' D' F L B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2
22. B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B2 U B D L' F2 D
23. D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' D B U' L R D F L R2 B2
24. F2 L' B2 U2 L F' D' L U R' U2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2
25. F R2 U2 B U2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B' D F U R2 D2 R F L U B

26. B2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' U' F' D R B2 R U2 B U2
27. R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L R2 F D' F' R F2 U L'
28. F' D R F' B' L' U F L' U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U
29. D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 B U2 B2 U L2 R D B2 L2 F R U B2
30. B' U' F2 U F2 B2 L' U F' U2 B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 L' B2 R' F2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 26, 2013)

Round 78, sub12, no of sub12s: 5

15.39, 14.95, 13.85, 12.89, 11.45, 18.17, 14.47, 13.13, 15.86, 16.78, 12.62, 13.34, 12.95, 11.97, 13.54, 15.20, 15.76, 10.12, 13.23, 11.57, 15.06, 12.45, 13.89, 13.82, 13.47, 11.34, 17.02, 12.69, 16.48, 13.21 = 13.85


----------



## kasochi (Feb 27, 2013)

my first entry to the race thread.

Round 78
Race to sub 12 (0/3)
Avg: 14.67
Sub-12s: 1 (x_x)

16.43 16.10 15.28 17.85 14.76 *11.94* 13.97 13.28 12.91 14.72 
14.30 18.15 14.45 15.50 15.43 17.27 13.82 13.49 13.03 15.32 
13.54 14.08 13.14 13.04 15.50 12.67 14.42 13.88 18.99 12.88


----------



## uniacto (Feb 28, 2013)

Round 78
Race to Sub 15
# sub 15s: 4 DDDDD
avg: 17.30

15.52, 15.29, 17.04, 15.65, 20.10, 18.65, 20.18, (14.27), (30.12), 16.34, (21.02), 16.67, 16.58, 17.02, 20.74, 14.51, 18.73, 17.43, 17.02, 15.76, 15.23, 19.95+, 19.11, 16.45, 19.52, 17.02, (14.06), 14.59, 19.10, 15.65


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Round 78 

Sub 15: 2 ----> 

Average: 16.64

19.49, 15.12, 16.47, 18.05, 15.69, 17.25, 18.25, 15.50, 16.25, 14.87, 17.05, (20.59), 15.67, 15.32, 19.69, 14.92, 15.37, 15.67, 17.70, 18.10, 17.62+, (14.87), 16.50, 15.02, 17.10, 17.10, 16.67, 16.92, 16.30, 16.15


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 1, 2013)

Round 78
Race to sub 15
Sub 15s: 11 
Avg: 16.416 (σ = 2.08)

Time List:
1. 18.732 U D' L' F L' B R B2 U' R' B2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 R B2 L' 
2. 16.017 F2 D R2 B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 D2 R' F L' D' R2 D2 F L2 F' U' L2 
3. 14.531 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L F2 D2 F R' B' U L D2 R' 
4. 13.397 F2 U L2 F D' L B D B2 U' D2 L B2 R D2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 R' 
5. 16.718 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' L2 U' F' L2 B2 R' U2 B' D' F' L2 D R' 
6. 20.775 D2 F B' U R D' B' L' B U' D F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 
7. 14.320 B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 R F2 D2 F2 D B' F' R' U B2 D R B2 
8. 14.995 L2 B U2 R' F L2 D F2 U' R2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L F2 
9. 16.891 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F L' B U' L' U' L2 B L2 D 
10. 17.853 U R2 D' U B2 D R2 D B2 U2 R' B2 L' D' B R F R2 D' R' 
11. 12.855 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 L' R D' L2 B F' U R' 
12. 17.521 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L' U' F2 D' R' D' 
13. 13.417 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 D F' L2 D F' D2 L R F' R D 
14. 17.624 R2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U R2 U' L' B2 D F' U F' L2 F' D B 
15. 16.442 R' F2 U L' D L2 F B' D R' U2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 
16. 21.072 U2 F' U' F L' U B D2 F' L2 B2 D F2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 
17. 13.949 R' B' R D' F' B' U B D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 
18. 15.323 D2 B2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B L2 F' R' B2 R' B R2 U L' B2 D' R2 F' 
19. 22.665 B R2 L U2 F L F2 U2 B' D F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 
20. 14.036 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U L U R' B' L D2 R D L' 
21. 14.956 L F' L2 D2 B' U' B' D' F L B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 
22. 13.051 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B2 U B D L' F2 D 
23. 19.845 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' D B U' L R D F L R2 B2 
24. 20.389 F2 L' B2 U2 L F' D' L U R' U2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 
25. 17.724 F R2 U2 B U2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B' D F U R2 D2 R F L U B 
26. 18.080 B2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' U' F' D R B2 R U2 B U2 
27. 15.610 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L R2 F D' F' R F2 U L' 
28. 14.817 F' D R F' B' L' U F L' U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U 
29. 16.838 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 B U2 B2 U L2 R D B2 L2 F R U B2 
30. 16.012 B' U' F2 U F2 B2 L' U F' U2 B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 L' B2 R' F2


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Round 78
Race to sub 18

Sub 18s:15 -_-

Mean:18.32

18.70, 16.54, 16.03, 19.74, 14.98, 20.66, 18.60, 20.59, 15.78, 19.22, 16.10, 17.95, 17.06, 16.28, 20.65, 19.30, 16.98, 17.70, 15.95, 19.76, 21.26, 19.87, 17.15, 17.62, 17.14, 18.17, 21.13, 22.69, 17.70, 18.30



Spoiler



Wow there are lots of really hard scrambles in here this week.


----------



## Riley (Mar 2, 2013)

Round 78

Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 8
Average: 11.02
Times: 11.48, 12.66, 15.34, 12.35, 12.75, 13.41, 12.56, 11.28, 10.68, 8.87, 10.70, 11.95, 12.05, 10.53, 11.88, 9.08, 10.37, 12.00, 10.23, 9.73, 11.16, 10.51, 11.89, 9.38, 8.66, 9.57, 11.69, 9.96, 9.64, 10.53
Comments: A very, very bad start, with an awesome, awesome finish.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 2, 2013)

*Round 78*
Sub-15
Average: 14.13
*Sub-15 Solves: 20*
11.92, 13.99, 11.86, 17.09, 12.51, 15.89, 18.61, 13.66, 12.01, 12.30, 15.64, 11.88, 13.99, 11.85, 14.53, 13.65, 16.56, 14.00, 15.25, 15.44, 13.20, 15.50, 14.07, 12.94, 14.48, 13.26, 16.90, 14.52, 13.88, 15.32


----------



## Czery (Mar 5, 2013)

R 78
avg: 16.72 (σ = 1.62)
sub15s: 4 
details:
15.36, 17.06, 17.31, 15.88, 15.25, 18.79, 19.25, 1*3.5*8, 16.34, 19.17, 15.98, 1*4.9*6, 16.06, 16.93, 23.37+, 14*.65,* 20.72, 15.94, 17.39, 15.46, 17.18, 22.74+, 15.36, 15.39, 15.44, 19.81, 1*3.68*, 15.77, 17.01, 16.26+

Lots of +2s


----------



## Czery (Mar 5, 2013)

*Round 78 Results: Updated*

*Sub 18:*
immortalchaos29 - 15 (18.32) // 0/3

*Sub 15:
*Skullush - 20 (14.13) // *1/3 *
arvind1999 - 11 (16.14) // 0/3
Czery - 4 - (16.72) // 0/3
uniacto - 4 (17.80) // 0/3
khoavo - 2 (16.64) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 5 (13.85) // 0/3
kasochi - 1 (14.67) // 0/3

*Sub 10:
*Riley - 8 (11.02) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 79 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Now with _even_ spacing


1. D2 B R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B F2 R2 B' L' R' D' B F2 L' R2 U' L 
2. R2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 U R2 U2 R' F' U' F' R U' L' R F' U2 
3. R2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L U F D' R' U2 L2 B2 F R2 
4. B U F' L' B R U L F L' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D R2 U2 
5. B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 U B F2 D L' R U2 B R' U2 B2


6. U L2 U B2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L U2 F L U' R' F' U2 L' F2 
7. R U' R2 B' R2 D L2 B D' F D2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' 
8. F' L2 B' L' B' U' R' F D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 
9. L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L D' R2 B' L2 F' L2 R' F2 L' 
10. F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F L F2 R' B2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' D' F2


11. D2 U2 L R F2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' R B' L' R' U F D' F2 
12. D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' B' U R2 D' U' L B2 R D U2 
13. L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F U L' R D' L' B' F' L U 
14. U2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 L U B2 R' B D R D2 B' R' 
15. U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 L' U' B' R' B' L F' R' D' F'


16. D U B2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 F' L' F R' F2 D' L' B D2 U 
17. R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F L B' D F D2 B D2 B' U2 F L2 B' U2 
18. D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B U' F L2 F2 R' D' B U' L' U2 
19. F2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U L' R' D' R2 B D' L' D' U' R' 
20. D U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U F2 L B U2 R' B' L' D' L' U' R' 


21. U R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' D' F L F2 U' R' D U2 B 
22. B' U D2 R' F2 R U L' U F' R2 F2 B' U2 F D2 B L2 F U2 
23. D2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R' U' L' U2 L D' F R' U2 B U 
24. R' L U' F' B D R F D L2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 L2 B' D2 B' 
25. U R2 L F2 L2 B2 U D2 B R L2 U B2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 D B2 D2 


26. U F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B' R U2 F2 U F2 L' B R2 U' 
27. B2 L2 R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B U' R' D' U' L' F U2 B R' F' 
28. F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R D' U2 F' R' B' R' U' 
29. F2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' B L D R2 B' U2 L2 
30. R2 L2 D' L' U L F L B L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Round 79
Race to sub 18

Sub 18s: 16
Avg: 18.05

Solves in reverse order:

20.26, 19.95, 17.58, 16.53, 17.48, 16.23, 20.34, 17.92, 16.44, 18.30, 17.12, (23.52), 20.43, 18.22, 19.53, 15.80, 18.88, 19.78, 17.48, (14.73), 16.10, 18.58, 17.60, (15.42), (22.13), 19.51, 16.75, 15.65, 21.05, 15.84

I don't seem to be getting much closer.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 5, 2013)

R79
Sub15
#sub15: 2 (3 if you include the 15.00)
avg: 17.52

19.59, 20.28, 18.26, 18.65, 15.07, 17.71, 17.17, 16.45, 18.34, 26.57, 19.38, 19.14, 16.57, 19.33, 19.62, 14.08, 17.94, 19.33, 15.54, 16.18, 19.82, 15.00, 15.92, 17.06, 17.43, 17.43, 17.06, 12.34, 15.60, 15.94

almost thought that I wouldn't even get sub 18 on that round. I started out horribly.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 5, 2013)

Round 79, race to sub12, no of sub12s: 6

14.68, 13.30, 12.80, 13.24, 11.79, 14.03, 18.85, 11.69, 12.90, 13.62, 16.16, 13.64, 17.72, 12.76, 13.10, 12.37, 12.07, 14.81, 11.62, 11.95, 14.99, 14.75, 12.92, 15.44, 13.38, 13.60, 15.98, 9.34, 11.91, 13.45 = 13.51


----------



## Skullush (Mar 6, 2013)

*Round 79*
Sub-15
Average: 14.35
*Sub-15 Solves: 21*
13.75, 18.56, 12.77, 11.60, 12.81, 12.23, 15.60, 13.16, 15.37, 14.48, 14.55, 12.80, 17.88, 14.75, 12.09, 16.17, 23.57, 13.15, 17.50, 15.21, 12.90, 14.49, 14.46, 14.03, 13.39, 13.80, 13.98, 15.67, 14.18, 13.94


----------



## Riley (Mar 6, 2013)

Round 79

Race to sub 10, 0/3

Sub 10's: 2
Average: 11.45
Times: 8.41, 10.35, 12.71, 12.85, 11.95, 10.98, 11.89, 12.00, 12.31, 10.08, 10.62, 12.60, 10.87, 12.65, 13.16, 10.09, 11.89, 10.76, 9.05, 10.84, 11.50, 10.80, 11.36, 12.80, 12.03, 11.96, 10.73, 11.28, 11.50, 11.13
Comments: Misspelling of my name in the results. And you didn't capitalize the "S" in Skullush.


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 8, 2013)

Round 79 
Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 5
Average: 16.95

Time List:
1. *14.10 * 
2. 18.29 
3. 20.29 
4. 17.26 
5. 18.44 
6. *13.72* 
7. 18.60 
8. 15.58 
9. 16.11 
10. 17.81 
11. 18.04 
12. 16.35 
13. 15.50 
14. 18.89 
15. 17.90 
16. 16.50 
17. 17.12 
18. 16.22 
19. *14.78* 
20. 17.64 
21. 20.93 
22. 17.13 
23. 17.02 
24. 18.78 
25. 17.80 
26. 16.38 
27. *13.84* 
28. 18.18 
29. 15.67 
30. *14.58 *


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 8, 2013)

Round 79
Race to sub 18
Average: 19.47
Sub 18 solves: 9

21.36, 19.52, *17.58*, 20.56, 18.97, 24.83+, 22.31, 20.39, *16.45*, 21.96,
18.99, *17.89+*, 20.17+, 20.31, 21.70, 21.92, 19.45, *17.13*, 19.36, 20.96,
*17.60*, 19.24, 19.93, *17.02*, 19.50, 18.57, 20.62, *15.15*, *17.82*, *17.95*

Graduated from the race to sub 20 last month, so now it's time to join this race. Maybe I can manage to graduate before the end the year


----------



## uvafan (Mar 10, 2013)

Round 79, Race to sub12
Average: *13.31*
Sub12s: *7*
12.17, 13.61, (11.41), 14.89, 13.50, 14.14, (11.58), 13.90, 11.75, 12.75, 13.83, 14.67, 12.48, 13.50, 11.97, 15.41, 11.58, 14.09+, 12.96, 11.69, 12.92, 12.53, 15.26, 14.54, 13.00, 11.84, 13.74, 13.22, (17.27), (17.42)


----------



## Czery (Mar 10, 2013)

Round 79
Sub 15s: 13
Average: 15.91 (σ = 1.54)

17.23, 19.04, (20.25), *14.22*, 16.10, *14.48*, *13.98*, *14.29*, (27.36), (*13.31*), 17.76, *14.43*, 16.70, 17.23, *14.43*, 19.15, 15.76, *14.58*, 16.89, *14.33*, 15.20, *14.99*, 17.92,* 14.32*, 16.45, *14.85*, (*13.71*), 15.76, 16.99, 16.50

Very consistent for me.


----------



## Riley (Mar 11, 2013)

*Round 79 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
immortalchaos29 - 16 (18.05) // 0/3
PianoCube - 9 (19.47) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
Skullush - 21 (14.35) // 2/3 Almost there!
Czery - 13 (15.91) // 0/3
khoavo12 - 5 (16.95) // 0/3
uniacto - 2 (17.52)

*Sub 12:*
uvafan - 7 (13.31) // 0/3
JianhanC - 6 (13.31)

*Sub 10:* 
Riley - 2 (11.45) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 80 Scrambles:*


Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B U' B U2 B2 R' B' U' L2
2. B2 U2 F R B D R F' L2 D2 R' U2 R U2 L F2 L B2 D2
3. R2 D2 F L2 B D2 R2 F' U2 F R' D L2 D R2 D B U F' U
4. L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 F' D' F' L' U' F L' B' R2 F R'
5. B2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F' L F' R' D U F L2 F U'

6. B2 D' L F' R' F' L' U' F' R2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F'
7. U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L U' F2 L2 D R2 U2 B'
8. F R2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D' L' D' F2 D' B U' L' D' F'
9. U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D B' D R B D' B U' R2 D' U2
10. B R L' F D' F' L B2 D' F2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R

11. F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L' U F2 R' D B F' D
12. F B R' B R L F U' F' U D2 F2 U2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U R2
13. U2 L2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F D' R D' B U' F' D2 U2 F2
14. D2 L2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 U' R' F' D U' R' D B2 R F'
15. D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L B F' D B L B2 U2 F2 U' B'

16. B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' D2 B' U2 F' L2 D L D2 R2 F' R' F2 L' U
17. L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 U' B U B F U B R' D' B2 R'
18. L2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D' U R2 B' R' B2 L' B U' L' D2 R U
19. U2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D F2 U' F' D2 U2 R' B2 L F'
20. R2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U L2 B' U L' U2 B2 D L

21. R D' F R2 D2 R F' U L' F2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 U R2 L2 U
22. U' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B L' U' B' U2 L' U' R U' L2
23. R2 F2 U R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B' D' F L' U L' U' R B2 D2
24. U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 L D F D B' D' B L' F' U'
25. R D F R2 F D2 F' L2 D B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 L' D2 R2

26. L2 D2 U2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F L U' B2 D L' B' D' F D2
27. U L2 F' U2 L D2 R L2 D F' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2
28. U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 R2 B' D F R' D B2
29. R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 L' U L2 F' L2 B U2 L B' R'
30. F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 R D2 B' F D' R D' U B' D U'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 12, 2013)

*Round 80*
Sub-15
Average: 13.89
*Sub-15 Solves: 22 (GRADUATED)*
15.24, 11.85, 15.78, 12.72, 13.88, 13.92, 18.19, 11.87, 11.35, 15.05, 13.59, 44.24, 12.38, 14.09, 13.24, 13.47, 13.14, 11.24, 11.85, 14.32, 12.79, 11.66, 16.88, 14.08, 14.91, 16.23, 18.01, 12.61, 13.97, 13.60


----------



## uniacto (Mar 12, 2013)

Round 80
Sub 15
Average: 17.16
# Sub 15s: 3  

16.79, 15.25, 17.62, 17.59, 16.03, 19.62, 17.03, 16.18, 14.54, 16.95, 15.00, 18.74, 17.98, 16.66, 21.44, 15.70, 20.09, 15.91, 18.67, 18.32, 17.22, 14.75, 18.82, 19.98, 15.85, 19.81, 15.64, 16.61, 14.92, 17.31

Congrats Skullush! D


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 13, 2013)

Round 80, race to sub12, no of sub12s: 5

12.46, 16.35, 12.20, 12.47, 14.49, 14.03, 15.30, 14.22, 12.45, 11.20, 12.72, 13.97, 11.65, 16.06, 15.99, 12.82, 12.67, 12.96, 13.39, 11.55, 14.19, 13.42, 14.02, 13.71, 9.37, 12.35, 12.03, 12.84, 12.62, 11.41 = 13.15

hands were shaky


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 16, 2013)

*Round 80*
Sub-18
Average: 16.04
*Sub-18 Solves: 25*
15.79, 15.27, 19.41, 15.95, 15.00, 18.07, 12.46, 15.11, 17.37, 14.87, 17.09, 13.81, 20.06, 15.59, 19.64, 14.98, 16.54, 14.61, 15.75, 17.41, 14.52, 17.56, 16.22, 15.96, 18.34, 14.77, 13.94, 15.17, 16.00, 15.84

21 Sub-17 solves. Comfortably sub-18 but sub-15 seems far and nothing in between :/


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 16, 2013)

Round 80

Race to sub 18
Subs: 21
Avg: 17.45

15.55, 21.00, 17.91, 17.62, 17.64, (21.60), (14.25), 16.16, 19.25, 18.89, 17.16, 16.32, 19.93, 19.75, 16.15, 15.42, 16.66, 16.09, 17.99, 16.86, (22.59), 16.21, 17.94, 15.31, 17.21, 15.80, 16.23, (14.77), 20.14, 18.52

Awesome! Got in the zone today.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Mar 17, 2013)

Round 80

Race to sub10 , 0/3
Subs: 5
Avg : 11.26 

(8.73), 11.01, 11.18, 10.21, 10.07, 11.33, 10.61, 11.09, 9.73, 11.35, (14.18), (9.52), 11.93, 11.03, 13.16, 11.25, 11.89, 12.78, 12.68, 9.87, 12.34, 9.77, 10.25, (13.91), 10.28, 11.93, 11.94, 12.49, 10.27, 12.24

Nice avg , the 13.91 was pop...


----------



## Riley (Mar 17, 2013)

Round 80

Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 8
Average: 11.25
9.58, 13.10, 11.64, 11.33, 10.68, 12.47, 11.88, 8.94, 10.45, 8.91, 11.77, 8.17, 12.06, 11.00, 15.96, 14.59, 9.07, 10.45, 12.17, 12.01, 18.76, 8.61, 9.72, 14.32, 11.19, 10.03, 9.63, 10.20, 14.06, 11.19
Comments: Not bad. 9.43 average of 5 in there.


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 18, 2013)

Round 80
Race to sub 15
No. Of subs: 7 
Average: 16.34

15.77, 18.25, 16.82, 17.30, 16.92, 15.02, 16.02, 15.42, 18.99, 14.12, 14.82, 14.77, 16.07, 17.80, (13.84), 14.09, 15.07, 18.25, 17.20, 17.30, 15.57, 17.45, (20.59), 18.05, 16.80, 18.60, 14.82, 15.62, 14.59, 15.92


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 18, 2013)

*Round 80*
Race to sub 18
Sub 18 solves: 8
1. 17.96
2. 20.86
3. 20.78
4. 17.75
5. 20.70
6. 17.75
7. 17.98
8. 22.62
9. 17.86
10. 18.34
11. 42.66
12. 18.23
13. 19.06
14. 20.81
15. 17.04
16. 15.54
17. 23.97
18. 18.01
19. 20.86
20. 19.36
21. 17.09
22. 18.34
23. DNF
24. 18.17
25: 18.76
26. 21.97
27. 22.57
28. 22.53
29. 18.70
30. 19.25
I'm new here so I'll introduce myself. I'm cxinlee(obviously) and I average around 18 to 20 seconds. I just graduated from the race to sub 20 thread. Overall, the solves started great but then I crashed. First seven solves were either 17.xx or 20.xx ( how consistent). But the last solves were horrible because I had to take a break during the solves.


----------



## uvafan (Mar 18, 2013)

Round 80
Race to sub12
Sub12s: *7*
(10.92), (10.67), 13.34, 12.56, 13.68, 11.82, (16.03), 13.05, 13.55, 15.50, 11.94, 13.95, 14.65, 13.58, 12.70, 12.52, 13.93, 12.78, 12.91, 13.67, 11.09, 12.58, (16.81), 15.84, 12.97, 12.95, 11.31, 12.44, 11.90, 12.79 = *13.08*

Decent.


----------



## Czery (Mar 19, 2013)

*Round 80 Results: tbd*

*Sub 18:*
Outsmash - 25 (16.04) // *1/3*
immortalchaos29 - 21 (17.45) // *1/3
*cxinlee - 8 (xx.xx) // 0/3

*Sub 15:
*khoavo12 - 7 (16.34) // 0/3
uniacto - 3 (17.16) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
uvafan - 7 (13.08) // 0/3
JianhanC - 5 (13.15) // 0/3

*Sub 10:
*Riley - 8 (11.25) // 0/3
zzdanielzz29 - 5 (11.26) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 81 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. F2 D2 U2 L' B2 L R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B D2 F R2 D' B2 F 
2. R F2 R' B2 R' D2 R U2 L' D2 U' F2 R2 B' U' F2 D2 R' D B' 
3. R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R F' R' D' U' B L U' L U2 
4. F2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L B' U2 L' D L' B2 L2 B' D 
5. L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 B D2 B2 F2 D' F D R' U' B D2 B U' 


6. U2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 R B' D R' U2 F' U2 L R 
7. B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 B U2 L' F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 
8. R2 L' D B D' L' F' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 
9. U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R B' U B U2 B 
10. R2 D2 L U2 F2 L U2 L U2 R U' B' F L U' F2 L2 F D'


11. B2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 D L' B D2 L2 R D2 U' L2 R' U2 
12. B2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 L B2 F2 L' F U R2 U2 L2 R' B D' F U' 
13. B' D2 R2 F R' U L2 U2 B' U R2 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 
14. U D2 F L F R D R2 B' U B' R2 F U2 B' R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' 
15. B2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L R D2 F2 L F R' D2 U2 B2 D B' R' B 


16. L F' R L2 F' R' B' U B' L' U B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' R2 
17. U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D F R B F' D R D R' F R F 
18. R2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 D U' B2 U2 B' U L2 R2 B2 F L U' R F' 
19. B2 U L2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B' L2 D2 L D' L2 R U' F' D L 
20. R' D R' D2 L U' D R F D2 L2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 R L D2 


21. D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' F' D2 L2 D' L U2 F L R2 U2 R2 D' 
22. U B L' B2 R D L F2 D B' D2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F R2 
23. B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 R D F' L' R2 B' L' R D' 
24. D2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 R' D U2 B' R2 D' U' R F2 L' 
25. U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 R2 F' L2 B' F L B2 U B F D' L' U2 F D' 


26. D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F R' B U B' L2 R2 
27. B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R F D' F2 L B' R B2 R2 F2 
28. D' L2 D U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U F' U' B F U2 L' D B' R' U2 
29. D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R B D' U' L U2 R2 D B U 
30. U L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' R' U2 F' L2 R U2 R2 F' U' R D



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 19, 2013)

Round 81
Sub 15
#Sub 15: 7
avg. 17.09

14.95, 17.32, 19.65, 14.23, 14.32, 17.97, 17.31, 19.01, 15.18, 20.41, 21.75, 17.03, 15.45, 18.25, 13.51, 16.46, 17.72, 15.33, 17.35, 13.58, 21.17, 16.08, 15.77, 13.07, 20.71, 19.78, 17.62, 18.89, 16.36, 17.54


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Round 81, race to sub12, no of sub12s: 6

12.01, 14.16, 14.68, 13.20, 14.54, 12.27, 12.48, 16.64, 15.89, 13.94, 15.21, 12.25, 12.06, 12.63, 11.93, 12.16, 12.66, 15.38, 12.75, 11.24, 11.53, 11.57, 12.44, 14.23, 15.33, 13.39, 11.92, 11.67, 18.21, 13.45 = 13.24

why do I even try .-.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Mar 20, 2013)

Round 81

Race to sub10 (0/3)
Subs: 5
Average: 11.07

10.22, 10.55, 11.56, 12.66, 12.15, 10.01, (7.81), 10.35, (13.66), 9.64, 11.91, 9.49, 13.33, 10.74, 12.02, 10.63, 9.74, 10.53, 11.89, 11.61, 10.23, 12.21, 10.61, 11.53, 10.09, 10.17, (8.63), (13.38), 12.26, 11.71

Good avg , very inconsistent :/


----------



## Skullush (Mar 21, 2013)

*Round 81*
Sub-12
Average: 14.61
*Sub-12 Solves: 2*
14.48, 14.48, 14.52, 12.81, 17.03+, 18.27, 13.83, 13.47, 15.91, 14.14, 13.23, 11.48, 14.22, 16.87, 14.63, 14.20, 11.60, 14.89, 12.58, 15.33, 14.76, 13.56, 21.03, 13.66, 15.00, 16.65, 16.76, 13.52, 15.71, 13.70

Not very good


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Round 81*

race to sub 18
average: 19.20
26 of 30: 19.03
sub 18s: 9




Spoiler: my solves



17.42
21.19
17.52
20.44
17.09
16.76
19.15
21.76
18.94
17.64
17.86
19.30
20.16
18.64
17.27
18.87
20.86
18.08
21.27
19.88
21.50
20.41
24.62
18.02
17.30
18.77
17.22
18.26
23.69
16.17



not a great average overall, but i got some decent times regardless. and on the panshi


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 21, 2013)

R81:
Sub-15:
12.40, 18.32, 17.07, 12.84, 15.26, 12.59, 14.27, 15.42, 15.09, 15.91, 16.40, 13.28, 16.27, 16.68, 14.64, 14.87, 13.30, 14.86, 16.53, 17.66, 16.22, 13.08, 15.60, 16.66, 14.76, 17.02, 12.97, 16.63, 14.07, 13.25
Average = 15.11

No. of sub-15's: 14


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 23, 2013)

Round 81

Race to Sub 18
Sub 18s: 22
Sub 15s: 9!
Avg: 16.57

14.02, 14.74, 14.98, 18.23, 16.38, (20.95), (13.91), (12.76), 17.88, 20.50, 17.02, 16.35, 14.62, (22.32), 18.40, 17.17, 16.02, 15.98, 15.41, 14.10, 19.51, 18.08, 17.68, 16.16, 16.49, 14.05, 13.93, 20.38, 16.83, 15.97

Wow! Unbelievable times this week. Hope I can keep this up.


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 23, 2013)

Round 81 - Race to sub 15

No. Of subs 15: 4 (so many 15.xx though ) 
Average: 16.89

17.60, 17.15, 15.02, 16.20, 15.57, 15.32, 15.17, 17.65, 16.55, 19.64, 18.25, 16.42, 15.62, 14.32, (12.79), 18.65, 19.19, 18.94, 18.79, 18.90, (20.09), 16.45, 16.20, 16.25, 13.22, 19.99, 17.30, 18.55, 14.64, 15.37


----------



## Czery (Mar 27, 2013)

So it looks like Riley is out this week...*

Round 81 Results: tbd*

*Sub 18:*
immortalchaos29 - 22 (16.57) // *2/3
*cannon4747 - 9 (19.20) // 0/3

*Sub 15:
*Outsmash - 14 (15.11) // 0/3
uniacto - 7 (17.09) // 0/3
khoavo12 - 4 (16.89) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 6 (13.24) // 0/3
Skullush - 2 (16.42) // 0/3

*Sub 10:*
zzdanielzz29 - 5 (11.07) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 82 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R D' B2 R U B R2 F L2 F	
2. B R2 U2 F' U2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 R' D B F2 U F2 D2 L' B' F2	
3.	U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D B' L B2 D2 F L D' U2 F U2	
4.	F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 B' R' B2 U2 F' D R2 U2 L' B2	
5.	F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 R2 D L' B2 F' L' F R2 U B L'	


6.	U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U F' R' B' U B2 L2 U2 R U	
7.	B D R2 B2 R U' F' R L' B' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 B2 U D L2	
8.	D2 L B' D F' U L2 U2 B U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D	
9.	B2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 R' D' F2 L' B L2 R' B	
10.	D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R2 D R' U2 R2 F D U L B' U'	


11.	D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 F' D2 L R F2 L' U B D F' L R2	
12.	F2 L2 B D2 F L2 U2 R2 F R U' B F' D B' D2 R B D U'	
13.	R B2 L' F' B' D' F R2 L U B' L2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B2	
14.	U L' D' L2 U2 R F' L2 B D' F' R2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F U2 B U2	
15.	F' R2 D' R' U' L D' F' R D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2	


16.	U2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B' R' B D' R2 F U2 R U B' L'	
17.	U' L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 F D U2 R' F U2 F2 D F' D2	
18.	B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B' D' F L' R D B D2 F' U B	
19.	U F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F' U B2 R' F2 U F' D L R	
20.	U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' F' L' D L U' R' B2 F' D2 R'	


21.	U' F2 D' U' F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R D F2 D' B' F2 R2 F' R U'	
22.	R' U2 B2 R B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 D L' F' L' D2 U F L B U2	
23.	D2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 R' U L' D2 F' D' L' R' B2 D'	
24.	F' L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B L' F' U' B' D R2 D' U2 R F	
25.	R U2 B R D F' R2 B2 L U F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2	


26.	F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 L' D2 F' U' R' D F2 L' F U'	
27.	F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' U2 F' R B R' D2 B2 U' F2	
28.	U2 F2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' B' R2 D' L' F2 L U B2 D R' D'	
29.	L2 U' F2 D L2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 F D U R D2 F' R2 D2 F2	
30.	F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 L F D U R' F2 R2 D L2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, oops. I forgot this time, I'll get the next two. Thanks for covering.

Round 82

Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 4
Average: 11.33
Times: 9.46, 13.21, 10.08, 13.96, 12.08, 13.77, 10.57, 9.90, 11.94, 11.17, 10.98, 11.80, 10.10, 11.53, 9.71, 11.33, 10.86, 12.47, 11.42, 11.08, 13.06, 10.40, 9.82, 12.61, 11.57, 11.71, 11.09, 11.76, 11.58, 10.43


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 27, 2013)

race to sub12, no of sub12s: 7

14.19, 14.27, 12.70, 17.21, 14.25, 12.26, 11.86, 13.95, 13.88, 14.10, 10.61, 12.51, 13.66, 14.40, 11.76, 11.18, 14.23, 11.19, 13.05, 12.12, 14.26, 11.10, 16.16, 12.90, 11.60, 12.97, 13.78, 14.70, 16.31, 13.69 = 13.29

tried to roll till sub13 average, but failed. came pretty close too.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 27, 2013)

*Round 82*
Sub-12
Average: 14.54
*Sub-12 Solves: 4*
11.17, 16.77, 14.70, 11.60, 12.42, 16.60, 13.79, 18.89, 14.27, 13.78, 11.34, 14.88, 12.88, 11.30, 14.35, 19.16, 13.33, 13.51, 15.44, 16.40, 15.00, 14.81, 17.43, 13.72, 12.90, 16.03, 15.81, 12.05, 43.22, 15.33


----------



## uniacto (Mar 27, 2013)

Round 82
Sub 15s: 5
Average: 17.10
19.20, 16.19, 17.07, 16.82, 14.88, 19.14, 19.36, 15.74, 17.96, 20.34, 14.97, 16.62, 14.68, 15.91, 15.10, 16.51, 20.34, 15.42, 18.67, 16.83, 22.90, 15.58, 18.26, 13.68, 17.38, 19.24, 19.67, 16.44, 16.64, 12.97


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 28, 2013)

*Round 82*
Sub-18
Average: 18.59
*Sub 18 solves: 12*
1. 16.03
2. 17.53
3. 17.93
4. 20.95
5. 16.22
6. 17.21
7. 18.82
8. 19.67
9. 17.03
10. 20.73
11. 14.51
12. 21.04
13. 17.53
14. 21.07
15. 20.18
16. 19.29
17.19.20
18. 25.47
19. 16.25
20. 18.51
21. 16.92
22. 18.01
23. 19.98
24. 19.32
25. 18.75
26. 17.93
27. 19.76
28. 16.87
29. 19.20
30. 18.48


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 29, 2013)

Round 82 - Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 3
Average: 16.88

1. *14.78 * 
2. 17.63 
3. 24.63 
4. 16.79 
5. 15.56 
6. 16.10 
7. 21.00 
8. 19.15 
9. 16.61 
10. 16.11 
11. 16.23 
12. 18.35 
13. 16.48 
14. *14.91* 
15. 17.11 
16. 17.97 
17. 14.48 
18. 18.23 
19. 15.08 
20. 17.39 
21. 19.31 
22. 17.42 
23. *14.03 * 
24. 18.78 
25. 17.85 
26. 17.93 
27. 15.83 
28. 15.92 
29. 15.15 
30. 16.11


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 29, 2013)

12.16, 15.21, 12.55, 17.65, 10.92, 12.81, 15.07, 13.53, 13.89, 13.57, 11.55, 14.74, 11.63, 15.47, 12.96, 11.81, 13.20, 13.69, 11.92, 12.16, 13.87, 14.13, 14.58, 12.75, 14.53, 13.12, 12.97, 14.35, 13.51, 14.87
Number of Sub-12's - 5
session avg - 13.45 
best ao12 - 12.96   
Pretty good for just starting up again!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Mar 30, 2013)

Round 82
Sub 18
Number of Sub 18's *8*
Average 19.10
Times 20.06, 17.18, 18.36, 22.96, 18.27, 17.44, 16.83, 21.14, 23.69, 19.72, 19.64, 22.34, 17.97, 24.05, 18.31, 17.83, 18.62, 18.19, 18.60, 19.08, 16.24, 18.02, 22.14, 18.80, 18.89, 19.10, 19.33, 16.68, 17.15, 20.71
Starting to practice my cubing more. I might be going to the unofficial NC event so I'm starting back up. Not to bad average since i haven't cube in about 6 months.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 31, 2013)

Round 82
Sub-12
Average: 11.48
11.54, 11.66, 11.76, 10.57, 10.90, (9.15), 11.90, 10.33, 11.40, 11.97, 11.98, 11.56, (13.10), 12.67, (9.58), 11.21, 11.30, 10.22, 11.47, 12.56, 10.98, (13.13), 12.26, 9.95, 11.16, 12.12, 11.51, 12.73, 11.15, 11.52

Sub-12 solves: 23

Those were really easy scrambles 0_o


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2013)

*Round 82 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
cxinlee - 12 (18.59)
awesomecuber150 - 8 (19.10) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
uniacto - 5 (17.10) // 0/3
khoavo12 - 3 (16.88) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
Ninja Storm - 23 (11.48) // 1/3
JianhanC - 7 (13.29) // 0/3
IMSLOW1097 - 5 (13.45) // 0/3
Skullush - 4 (14.540 // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
Riley - 4 (11.33) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 


*Round 83 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. U B2 L2 R2 U R2 U F2 D2 F2 D' L U' B' R B L R' U' L' D2
2. F2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F R' D' U R2 B U L2 F
3. F' L2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B U' F2 D' F2 L B L2 F' U'
4. R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U F2 U2 L' F' L' U2 B2 L B2 R F R'
5. F R F2 L U' F R L U L2 B R2 F2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 B R2

6. L2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B D2 R' F D B' D2 B' R B2 D U'
7. F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D U R' F2 L2 F' R' U' B F D2 F'
8.  B2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 L D2 R' D' F2 D2 L2 U F' D' F2 L
9. F' R2 F R2 D' R' B R' U L B2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 D' B2 R2 D'
10. F L2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' L2 U2 B L B' D' B' L

11. F L' U R2 F2 U R2 L' F2 D F2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 B2 D
12. F2 U2 R D B' D2 B' D' F U2 L' D2 B2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2 R
13. R2 D' F2 U' L' B2 U B' D' F L' D2 L U2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R'
14. D R2 L F' R F2 U2 D L B' U B2 U B2 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 U2
15. L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F U' R' D U B2 U B' F2

16. U2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 B R2 D' L F D F' R B' R2 U L
17. U' B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U' L' F2 R D' B' R' D2 R' D B
18. L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2 F2 L B2 U' B' R2 D R F2 D2 U2
19. F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U B2 D2 R' D' L B U2 L R' D' B' U
20. D2 U2 B L2 B U2 B R2 D2 U2 F U' B F' D' L2 F2 D2 F L

21. B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' F' U' B2 R B D B2 U
22. D U L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' R' U' B R' F' R' D' L2 D B2
23. D R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L R2 B' D2 F' R' B' F U2
24. U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F R D U B' D2 U' B2 U F'
25. D' L2 U2 R' D' R L F U R' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F R2

26. D2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D' F2 L B' D2 R D2 B R U'
27. F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' U' F' D' F' L U B' L R2
28. B2 L2 D' F B' R D' L' U' D' F' L2 F B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 B
29. R' F2 R D2 R B2 F2 L' R' B2 U2 F' D' B R2 D' F' L' D B2 U'
30. D2 F2 D2 B' F' R2 B L2 F' D2 L2 D' U2 B U L U R' F' L2 D2


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 2, 2013)

Sub 15
# sub 15s: 2
Avg: 16.73
17.38, 18.25, 15.56, 17.94, 15.56, 12.73, 14.28, 15.97, 20.18, 19.78, 17.64, 15.57, 20.30, 15.18, 16.35, 17.64, 14.23, 15.02, 16.40, 16.43, 15.84, 17.42, 19.66, 18.70, 15.57, 14.21, 16.58, 16.40, 18.84, 16.78

I got two 15.56s and two 15.57s. It was pretty weird.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Apr 2, 2013)

Round 83
Race to Sub 18
Sub 18s: 16
Avg: 17.61

19.10, 15.59, 17.23, 17.21, 16.99, 18.06, 17.87, 18.24, 16.12, 16.51, (14.27), 17.99, 20.04, 18.80, (20.40), (14.89), (22.06), 15.37, 17.31, 15.72, 19.25, 18.56, 15.43, 18.64, 18.06, 19.63, 15.82, 19.50, 15.52, 19.27


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 2, 2013)

Round 83, race to sub12, no of sub12s: 16

11.57, 12.39, 13.76, 13.28, 11.83, 11.96, 10.34, 11.38, 12.77, 12.41, 11.66, 12.52, 12.79, 11.06, 11.59, 11.62, 12.86, 13.23, 15.31, 11.33, 14.68, 14.07, 11.51, 11.27, 11.20, 15.50, 11.01, 13.16, 9.15, 11.16 = 12.23

O____O wat. nl low 9 too

and got a 11.88 avg12, real close to my PB.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Apr 2, 2013)

Round 83
Race to Sub 18
Sub 18s: 19
Average= 17.17
15.92, 15.68, 13.96, 15.68, 17.35, 17.14, 15.31, 19.29, 18.89, 16.75, 17.00, 18.25, 18.79, 19.10, 13.46, 19.07, 17.35, 18.18, 17.48, 11.04, 17.21, 19.67, 14.89, 18.56, 15.46, 16.48, 20.56, 17.21, 17.07, 19.43

LOL PB Single 11.04.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 2, 2013)

*Round 83*
Sub-12
Average: 14.14
*Sub-12 Solves: 1*
12.57, 15.01, 13.11, 14.32, 16.02, 12.49, 13.63, 15.77, 14.22, 15.42, 13.70, 17.96, 19.28, 16.00, 13.42, 14.57, 13.58, 12.50, 15.64, 15.45, 13.18,* 9.52,* 12.21, 13.01, 12.97, 13.55, 15.42, 15.22, 12.69, 14.12


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 3, 2013)

Round 83 - Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 4
Average: 16.54

15.06 seconds
16.54 seconds
15.66 seconds
16.00 seconds
17.35 seconds
15.46 seconds
17.35 seconds
14.66 seconds
17.26 seconds
15.96 seconds
18.74 seconds
15.26 seconds
17.25 seconds
17.10 seconds
19.08 seconds
16.50 seconds
16.79 seconds
12.98 seconds
15.36 seconds
13.33 seconds
16.70 seconds
17.20 seconds
14.86 seconds
17.00 seconds
20.28 seconds
17.00 seconds
16.89 seconds
16.75 seconds
17.54 seconds
18.39 seconds


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 4, 2013)

Round 83
Goal: Sub 18
# Of Sub 18's: *14*
Average: *17.76*
Times:* 16.90*, *15.71*, *15.24*, 19.53, 20.17, *14.65*, 19.92, 19.18, 18.46, 18.04, 18.45, *15.47*, 21.63, *17.19,* 18.83, 18.59, 18.59, *16.33*, *15.02,* *17.15*, 18.50, 18.11, *15.02*, 20.55, 19.32, *15.88*, *17.64*, *17.27*, 20.85, *15.78*

Alright, that's alot better than before. I think it was also that I was using a white cube. But this time I used a 55mm black zhanchi. anyway... Almost starting to be able to get sub 18 times!
My lookahead is sometimes really good. But half of the time i mess up and don't get sub 18 or just barely don't.


----------



## emolover (Apr 6, 2013)

14.92
Sub 15: 17
15.23, 14.41, (18.35), 14.06, 17.50, 15.27, 12.79, 15.77, 14.69, 16.38, 14.30, (19.22), 16.92, 15.52, (12.39), 13.35, 15.36, 14.85, 15.56, 13.86, 14.67, 12.92, (11.90), 14.09, 14.10, 14.56, 14.83, 17.91, 12.47, 16.48\

**** 3x3.


----------



## kasochi (Apr 8, 2013)

Round 83
Race to Sub 12
Sub 12s: *2*
Avg: 13.90

13.09, 15.15, 13.70, 16.17, 12.96, 14.58, 13.22, 14.68, 15.43, 13.27, 14.21, (17.00), 13.71, 15.94, 12.99, *(11.85)*, 13.25, 13.61, 12.93, 13.77, (16.60), 15.31, 12.24, 12.19, 12.73, 15.65, 12.96, 15.53, *(11.73)*, 12.17

a tough road...


----------



## Riley (Apr 9, 2013)

*Round 83 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Ooi Yan Qing - 19 (17.17) // 0/3
immortalchaos29 - 16 (17.61) // 0/3
awesomecuber150 - 14 (17.76) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
emolover - 17 (14.92)
khoavo12 - 4 (16.54)
uniacto - 2 (16.73) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 16 (12.23) // 0/3
kasochi - 2 (13.90) // 0/3
Skullush - 1 (14.14) // 0/3 

*Sub 10:* 
None

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 84 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L2 D2 B' L2 R2 B F2 D U2 B2 L D' R2 U2 R D' U R2 D2 U' B F'	
2. U F' D L D' U2 L U' F2 D' B F' L2 R' D B2 F L R F R B2 
3. L' B' L2 D L2 F2 D2 U2 L' D R F2 U B' U2 L2 B' U R' U2 L' D'	
4. D2 U' F' D' L' D U' R2 F L' R' B R D' U L2 R2 B F L D' U'	
5. B' U2 L' R2 D' B F' D B' D B2 L' B2 F R D U B' F L2 R B	

6. D2 R' B2 F' R' D U L2 R2 F L' R2 F2 L' B F2 L2 F2 L2 D U B2	
7. D2 B D2 U2 R2 D B2 D' U2 R2 U F2 R D U2 B' R D2 U2 L R' F2	
8. L' R' U' B' L R2 D2 U' R2 U B2 L R' B' F D2 U L' R' D F U	
9. L R' D B F L2 D U' L2 D' U' R F' D2 U' L' R D U F L2 R2	
10. B' R B F2 R B2 L2 R2 B F' L R2 F2 D' L' R D R B F2 L2 U'	

11. B2 F D' U' L R' D U F' D' B L2 F R2 D' U2 B2 F L' R2 U B2	
12. L R B2 D' U B2 F D U' L2 D2 U2 F R D U R B L' B' F' R2	
13. B' F2 D2 B' U' L' F L R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 F U' B' F' L F'	
14. L2 B D2 L' B' F2 R D2 U' R B2 F' R B' L' U' R' D' B F R2 D2	
15. B2 F D' B2 F U' R D F' D2 F D2 U2 L2 B' L' B' F D2 L' U' F	

16. L B F' R' D' U2 R' F' L2 R B' F D U' R2 D2 U L R F' R2 U2	
17. B' R' B L R2 D' L2 R2 D' U' L' F2 L D2 U2 B F' R2 U2 L2 B2 R	
18. D2 U2 L R B2 F2 U' B L' D U' R D' B F D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' F2	
19. D' R2 B2 U2 F R D2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' F D2 L2 R' D F2 D' U'	
20. D' U B' F2 D' R' D' L U B' F' D2 B2 R2 D' U L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2	

21. F' D2 F L R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R' D' U R D2 U2 B' D' U B2 U'	
22. F' U L' B D2 U R U2 L' F D' R2 B F2 D U R2 F' U L' R2 U'	
23. U F L D' U' B' F2 L R' F' L' R F2 R2 B' F2 D U2 R B R' D'	
24. L2 B2 F U' B' D' L R' D2 L F D' U L B L R F2 L2 R2 U2 L2	
25. F2 D2 U' B D B D2 U' L B F' L U L2 B' R2 D2 L R D2 U2 F	

26. F D2 L R B' L R D B2 L2 U' B F' D2 U' F2 D2 B' F2 D' B' L	
27. L R U' F L F2 L2 D U2 B' F R2 B D L2 R2 F U L' R F U2	
28. L' D L2 R2 D2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 R' F' D' B R' U' L' B F D2 L D'	
29. B2 D2 R' D F' L' D U2 F' D' B2 F' L D2 U2 F' D2 U' R' B' F2 D'	
30. B2 F' U' L2 U2 L' R2 D' F L' R' D' R U' B U2 L' B' D L' R' D


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Czery (Apr 9, 2013)

Riley said:


> Round 83 Results:



Cool! I was about to do the results when I noticed you already had them up!


----------



## uniacto (Apr 9, 2013)

Sub 15
# subs: 5 
avg: 16.73
19.53, 16.74, 17.22, 19.13, 21.70, 14.39, 15.71, 19.15, 16.23, 15.38, 15.29, 14.72, 17.95, 18.36, 15.68, 14.86, 18.03, 15.41, 13.81, 20.01, 14.53, 18.30, 15.65, 17.46, 13.40, 19.66, 15.14, 17.56, 16.88, 15.89

I promise I was doing a lot better before I started the race session on qqtimer D:


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 9, 2013)

race to sub12, no of sub12s: 5

15.11, 12.87, 12.56, 12.95, 13.94, 12.75, 13.12, 11.72, 12.66, 14.17, 11.99, 12.59, 16.15, 10.91, 12.85, 17.86, 17.99, 15.64, 11.80, 14.97, 14.25, 13.87, 15.70, 14.50, 13.05, 13.13, 14.31, 16.67, 10.80, 14.57 = 13.77

epic fail


----------



## Wassili (Apr 9, 2013)

Round 84

*Sub 18*

19.12, 16.76, 20.04, 21.66, 19.75, 17.62, 16.77, 17.08, 19.47, 16.94, 18.39, 20.06, 18.41, 13.78, 18.61, 16.63, 16.17, 15.18, 16.44, 18.02, 18.52, 14.91, 16.80, 18.62, 18.20, 19.55, 16.30, 18.55, 15.13, 17.80, 16.75.

Sub 18: 16/30
Average: 17.47


----------



## Riley (Apr 10, 2013)

Czery said:


> Cool! I was about to do the results when I noticed you already had them up!



I forgot two rounds ago, and since you covered for me then, I said I would do the next two.  No problem!

Edit:

Round 84

Race to sub-10, 0/3
Sub 10's: 7
Average: 10.99
Times: 10.49, 12.82, 9.53, 12.37, 12.96, 12.29, 10.74, 10.44, 11.52, 11.52, 10.57, 12.16, 9.54, 11.42, 10.53, 11.28, 11.58, 11.55, 11.54, 10.37, 9.82, 9.74, 10.05, 9.79, 10.36, 12.78, 11.60, 11.82, 9.10, 9.82
Comments: Ended strong, a nice 9.89 average of 5.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 12, 2013)

*Round 84*
Sub-12
Average: 13.68
*Sub-12 Solves: 3*
14.98, 15.14, 12.97, 13.07, 12.01, 13.17, 16.40, 15.96, 12.70, 12.02, 14.32, 12.43, 14.12, 13.32, 13.50, 15.98, 12.90, 13.66, 14.29, 14.33, *9.72,* 14.30, *11.19,* 15.98, 12.44, 14.40, 14.95, 15.28, 12.34, *10.38*


----------



## kasochi (Apr 12, 2013)

Round 84
Race to Sub 12
Sub 12s: *1*
Avg: 14.33

(18.16), 12.86, 16.65, 13.37, *(11.75)*, 13.82, 15.92, 13.54, 14.01, 13.65, 16.96, 13.77, (12.27), 13.69, 14.89, 12.49, 15.03, 12.93, 12.61, 13.34, 16.40, 13.63, 13.16, 15.38, 13.08, 15.65, 14.25, 16.91, (17.90), 14.63

only a sub12 +_+


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Round 84 - Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 6
Average: 16.40

19.24, 16.23, *14.41*, *14.36*, 16.51, 18.16, 17.46, 15.28, 17.45, 16.94, *13.17*, 16.78, 16.02, *14.50*, 19.02, 16.38, 15.16, 16.10, 15.75, 15.59, 18.50, 15.26, 18.96, *13.98*, 15.48, 19.11, 18.19, *14.41*, 16.82, 16.72


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 15, 2013)

Round 84 - Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 3
Average: 16.85

*13.85*, *12.04*, 19.62, 17.91, *14.36*, 17.55, 16.88, 17.14, 17.96, 16.84, 15.46, 16.65, 19.57, 15.24, 15.61, 17.67, 19.59, 15.07, 15.69, 18.30, 19.03, 17.15, 18.88, 16.78, 15.57, 15.82, 18.73, 16.15, 16.33, 15.64

(i hope it's alright to change my goal, Just got back into cubing that week and got my times back and even better plus i got a 16.58 average of 100)
I wish this was my other average of 30 I got like 6 sub 15's. But I'm happy with that 12.04! I believe that one was non-lucky so that broke my record!


----------



## Czery (Apr 16, 2013)

Done. *

Round 84 Results: *

*Sub 18:*
Wassili - 16 (17.47) // 0/3

*Sub 15:
*khoavo12 - 6 (16.40) // 0/3
uniacto - 5 (19.73) // 0/3
awesomecuber150 - 3 (16.85) // 0/3

*Sub 12:
*JianhanC - 5 (13.77) // 0/3
Skullush - 3 (13.68) // 0/3
kasochi - 1 (14.33) // 0/3

*Sub 10:
*Riley - 10 (10.99) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 85 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' R' U2 L B U' B2 D B2 D2 R U2 L 
2. F B' R' L2 U D2 R' L2 B D F R2 B R2 D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 
3. F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 D L' R' B' U L F' D R' F D' 
4. B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R D2 B U2 L' B2 F U' L F 
5. U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F' U R' D L' D F D' B2 U 


6. B2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' B U R2 F L' U' F' L2 R' 
7. B' D2 F2 U' F' R L2 B U' B' R2 F U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' 
8. B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R B D2 R U L' U' R B' U2 
9. U' F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F L' B R' D2 F2 R' D' L U R' 
10. D2 R L U' F L D L F2 U' F D2 F R2 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 B 


11. R L B' L' U' L B' R U' L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 L' B2 L' 
12. D2 B' R F L' D' F B L2 D2 L D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' 
13. B' F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' D' F2 U B R2 D U B R 
14. L2 D B2 U B2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B U' B' R B' L2 U2 B2 U R' 
15. B U2 F L2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 F U2 R U' R' F U' B' R' F' D U2 


16. U' F2 R2 U L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 R U B' R' D U L B R D' 
17. F2 D R' B' L' B2 D' F D L' D2 R D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 
18. B' F' L2 D2 F L2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L R2 F' R 
19. R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R D R' U' F' U2 B' F2 D2 U' 
20. D2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 F R B' U F' 


21. U2 R' D2 L2 F B2 R2 D' B' R U F2 U B2 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 
22. L2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L' R2 B L' U' L U B' F' D2 
23. L2 D R2 D U2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D L D U2 R2 F L' D2 B D R 
24. D' L' F D F U2 D L F R' U L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D 
25. B R2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' U L' D' U F R2 U2 F U'


26. R B' L2 D' L U L D2 F' L' D2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 
27. U' R F D' F2 D' L' F B L2 U2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 
28. L2 U B' L2 D L' U' L' D R L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 
29. F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 B' R' F L D U B D B' R' 
30. R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U' L R U' B F' L D' R F' R2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 16, 2013)

no. of sub12s: 9

13.41, 13.58, 12.95, 10.71, 16.19, 9.97, 10.12, DNF(14.90), 13.70, 13.93, 13.39, 13.58, 14.21, 10.61, 11.72, 14.78, 12.88, 14.58, 12.98, 13.88, 11.87, 13.58, 17.15, 15.88, 13.43, 12.45, 10.53, 10.84, 11.61, 13.70 = 13.11


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 17, 2013)

16.15, 14.64, 13.86, 13.62, 10.83, 13.59, 14.41, 13.19, 13.16, 14.02, 11.91, 12.12, 14.94, 15.11, 14.02, 13.01, 14.31, 14.53, 10.42, 14.93, 14.19, 13.58, 13.88, 13.04, 12.11, 13.11, 9.07, 14.37, 14.16, 12.26
Sesh avg: 13.53 
Best ao12: 13.11 :/
Number of sub-12's - 4, including a sub-10!!!!


----------



## uniacto (Apr 17, 2013)

sub 15s: 5 
average: 16.57
17.43, 15.41, 19.81, 17.04, 14.37, 13.71, 12.44, 17.63, 17.15, 17.03, 17.92, 17.33, 15.53, 15.75, 19.35, 16.91, 17.48, 15.80, 15.27, 16.33, 18.95, 14.61, 16.38, 20.70, 16.80, 16.65, 15.78, 18.07, 15.88, 13.89


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 18, 2013)

Round 85
Sub 15s: 3
Average: 17.10
Times: 17.26, 18.20, 17.10, 16.97, 14.88, 19.15, 18.07, 17.10, 14.89, 16.37, 14.07, 17.36, 17.20, 17.73, 17.78, 14.74, 15.42, 17.68, 18.84, 19.92, 17.05, 16.67, 21.55, 17.75, 17.86, 15.35, 15.34, 17.20, 18.24, 17.22

Bla it was I guess of a average...
Still not happy with it, today was a bad day...


----------



## kasochi (Apr 19, 2013)

Round 85
Race to Sub 12
*Sub 12s: 1*
Avg: 14.64

13.45, 13.61, 12.77, 14.22, 16.85, 12.98, 12.89, 17.98, 12.87, 12.88, 13.58, 18.23, 16.87, 15.00, 16.79, 15.96, 14.68, 16.46, 14.95, 14.07, 12.60, 13.60, 12.56, 24.90, 13.26, 19.83, 15.83, 14.42, *11.32*, 13.88

Following round 84, only one +_+


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 21, 2013)

Round 85 
Sub 15s: 6
Average: 16.16

13.98 
18.85 
17.66 
16.36 
13.63 
17.25 
16.56 
18.58 
16.30 
16.41 
17.75 
16.60 
13.91 
15.51
15.16 
14.23 
17.10 
13.63 
16.95 
18.40 
17.39 
16.11
15.31 
16.60 
15.51 
15.76 
10.60 
16.54 
17.50 
15.71


----------



## Riley (Apr 21, 2013)

Round 85

Race to sub 10
Sub 10's: 5, 0/3
Average: 11.01
Times: 10.92, (12.34), 11.62, 10.69, 9.81, 10.02, 10.62, 11.42, 11.04, 11.07, 12.00, 11.01, (9.12), 11.72, 11.89, 10.88, 9.92, 11.49, 9.94, 10.97, 10.44, 10.96, 11.54, 11.81, (12.18), 11.93, 10.16, 11.81, 10.63, (9.11)


----------



## Wassili (Apr 21, 2013)

Round 85

Sub 18: 17/30 
Average: 17.89

17.13, 15.58, 16.65, 16.85, 19.13, 17.14, 19.28, 22.28, 17.15, 16.83, 18.58, 17.79, 18.02, 21.58, 18.17, 17.35, 16.50, 21.46, 21.52, 17.89, 18.27, 18.37, 18.48, 17.90, 17.78, 19.96, 10.74!, 12.28, 17.95, 15.37.

Got a PB Single


----------



## Riley (Apr 23, 2013)

*Round 85 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Wassili - 18 (17.89) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
khoavo12 - 6 (16.16) // 0/3
uniacto - 5 (16.57) // 0/3
awesomecuber150 - 3 (17.10) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 9 (13.11) // 0/3
IMSLOW1097 - 4 (13.53) // 0/3
kasochi - 1 (14.64) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
Riley - 5 (11.01) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 86 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B L' R B2 D' F2 L2 B' F L' U' B2 F2 L R B2 F R' D' U' F L'	
2. B D L2 U F D2 U' B L2 F2 D U' B2 F2 L F2 R' F' L2 F2 U R2	
3. R D2 L' R B F2 L' D U2 B L R' F2 R D2 F D' R' B' F' D' U	
4. U2 L2 R2 B2 L' D' F D' F' R' F D2 B' D U' B2 R B F2 L2 R' U2	
5. B' F' L R D U' F' D2 R2 D U R2 B2 F' L D' L U2 B2 F2 L R	


6. D' B F R2 U2 F L R B2 D2 B' F' R' D U L2 R2 F L2 B D' B2	
7. R2 D' U B2 D2 U2 R2 U B2 F' U' B F2 L' U' R2 B2 D R' D' U2
8. D2 L R B F2 L2 R2 F2 L' F L2 U2 L R' D' U' B' D L R' D U'	
9. B2 D2 U2 B F U' B U' R U' L2 R D2 U' B U' B' F' D' R2 B D2	
10. D U2 B2 F R D2 B2 F2 D B F' D R2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F L' R2 F2	


11. B2 F2 L F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L D B2 L D2 U2 R' D U' L' D2 R F2 
12. D L' U B' D' U2 F2 D L' R U R B D2 U2 B F D U' R2 F' D2 
13. R D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L' R F' D2 B2 F R' B' L R2 D U B F' R2 F	
14. U2 F2 D U' L R D2 L R2 D2 F2 U2 L R' D U' L' R2 B' U' B' F	
15. R' B R' U F2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R D2 U' B R' B' U L2 R' D2 L R'	


16. D' U2 R' D F R' B' F L2 R B L R' F D' L' D' U' B2 R2 D' F'	
17. D2 B' F' D2 L' R' B F2 D2 U' R2 F' L' R' D2 F U L' B2 L R2 U	
18. D' R B' R F2 L D2 L' R' D L' D U' R' B2 D B L' R D B' F2 
19. D U2 B F2 U B' F' L R' B R' B' D U2 F' D F D2 U R D2 F'	
20. D' U2 L2 B2 F' L' R2 B' L R2 B2 R F' R B L R2 D F2 R' F' U2	


21. F' D' L' B F2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F' L F' L' R' D2 U2 B' F2 U' L2 B
22. B F' R2 F2 D2 U' L F' R' U' F2 L U' L' F' U2 L2 D B2 R' F' D2	
23. L' R2 U L' D' R D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 B F' L R2 B' F D' U2 B2 D U' 
24. D B L' B F D' L R2 F' D2 B F R' D U R' B F' L2 R' B2 R	
25. D' F2 L R2 F U' R U2 L' R D' U L2 R' D' U' R' D' L B2 D L' 


26. D L B2 D U' B2 L B2 F' L2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 R' U' F U' B' F' R'	
27. B2 L R2 B2 F' R' B2 F' R' D2 R2 D2 U2 L R F2 L' R U' R' B F' 
28. R D2 F2 L' U B2 R B2 F2 R2 B L R2 D2 F D' U2 F L' R2 U R 
29. B L2 R B F2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 B L R B F' D U2 B	
30. D' U B' L' U R' D' U' R D' F' R B2 F D U L R B' F D U


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 23, 2013)

race to sub12, no of sub12s: 6

14.41, 13.87, 11.79, 12.93, 11.30, 13.66, 16.28, 15.65, 15.98, 12.22, 19.31, 12.42, 18.60, 14.41, 12.57, 14.11, 13.14, 11.88, 13.88, 13.88, 14.75, 11.76, 13.25, 11.20, 12.01, 11.34, 12.91, 14.04, 12.24, 12.46 = 13.38

i'm useless


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 24, 2013)

13.77, 14.33, 12.67, 15.34, 15.28, 14.12, 14.27, 11.64, 13.72, 14.94, 12.58, 13.80, 13.17, 13.34, 13.41, 13.14, 12.90, 14.24, 13.33, 14.45, 13.35, 14.20, 11.85, 13.85, 12.67, 12.79, 13.64, 13.01, 13.10, 12.93
Really consistent (Avg = 13.53), but only 2 sub-12's


----------



## uniacto (Apr 24, 2013)

Sub 15
# Subs: 12 (wot.)
average: 15.84
14.26, 14.56, 15.53, 14.79, 16.38, 16.35, 13.88, 13.26, 14.49, 15.55, 18.01, 14.34, 14.86, 16.66, 15.26, 18.01, 16.99, 16.03, 17.73, 16.14, 19.87, 17.38, 14.46, 19.39, 14.80, 15.66, 14.98, 18.66, 16.07, 12.97

not sure if easy scrambles or I got better O_O


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 25, 2013)

Round 86
Race to sub 18
Subs: 14

21.36, 20.36, *17.32*, *16.49*, 19.60, *16.75*, *17.91*, *17.09*, 23.93, 18.87,
*15.95*, 18.18, *15.96*, *15.85*, 19.06, 21.22, *14.47*, *16.26*, 19.33, 18.41,
21.29, 22.03, *17.98*, 19.60+, *15.81*, 21.74, 29.52, *15.90*, *17.93*, 20.41+

Not bad.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 28, 2013)

Round 86
Race to Sub 15
Subs: 10 
Average: 15.87
Times: *14.03*, 15.72, 15.19, 16.63, 17.67, 15.67, 15.87, *14.48*, 17.54, *13.07*, *14.52*, 19.60, 17.14, 16.65, 17.27, 18.99, *14.42*, 16.96, 17.92, 16.78, 17.07, *14.88*, *13.25*, 16.11, 15.94, 15.26,* 14.78*, *13.91*, 15.86, *14.45*


----------



## Skullush (Apr 28, 2013)

*Round 86*
Sub-12
Average: 14.52
*Sub-12 Solves: 0*
14.01, 13.41, 12.71, 13.94, 13.36, 16.85, 13.68, 17.54, (12.58), 14.09, (19.02), 14.47, 13.01, 13.09, 14.63, 15.48, 16.02, 14.24, 13.15, 16.81, 15.91, (12.65), 12.67, 13.15, 13.38, 17.13, 16.60, 13.27, (29.07), 14.86


----------



## FaLoL (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 86
Race to sub-18
Sub-18s: *14*

18.75, 18.11, _15.10_, 21.15,_ 16.71_, _17.02_, 18.76, 19.30, 20.81, _17.14_, _17.30_, _14.50_, _16.17_, 18.81,19.70, _16.43_, 
19.21, _17.33_, 20.53, _14.24_, 21.10, 19.37, _17.47_, _16.74_, 23.43, 19.73, 20.00, _15.05_, _15.19_, 21.93 = *18.19*


----------



## Czery (Apr 30, 2013)

Was up late last night. I was going to update the thread after i finished but then i forgot *

Round 86 Results: *

*Sub 18:
*FaLoL - 14 (18.19) // 0/3
PianoCube - 14 (1x.xx) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
uniacto - 12 (15.84) // 0/3
awesomecuber150 - 10 (15.87) // 0/3

*Sub 12:
*JianhanC - 6 (13.38) // 0/3
IMSLOW1097 - 2 (13.53) // 0/3
Skullush - 0 (14.52) // 0/3

*Sub 10:*

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 87 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	U L2 D U2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 L B D2 R2 B2 U B' D' F' R U2	
2.	D F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 D' F' D F D L B' F'	
3.	R2 F B' U F' D2 R2 B2 R L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D	
4.	F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L' F U' R' U' L D2 R' D F'	
5.	L2 B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' L' D2 L2 D' B' L' B L


6.	U2 F U B D B R2 L' F' R' U F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D'	
7.	B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F D2 U L B2 L' D2 F' L2 U2	
8.	D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 R' D' F L' B L D L2 B2 L U'	
9.	U2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U' L' D2 B R2 F' U2 R2 D R' D2	
10.	F B' R' U' B' R2 U2 D2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2	


11.	F2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F' R' U B D' L' D2 L' F' D	
12.	L2 F' U2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U F R2 D L' D' F' R2 B L	
13.	F2 D2 R L' F L' D F' L2 U F B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' L2	
14.	B2 L2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L B' D2 R' D2 U' R' F2 D	
15.	F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L D F' L R B2 D R' F2 U B	


16.	R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L' F' D U2 B' F2 D2 L U'	
17.	R' L2 U2 F L2 U' F' L' U F L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2	
18.	B' D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R B2 D2 U2 F' L	
19.	U2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B D B F R D' B' L2 D2	
20.	L2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 F L D R' F D' B' R2	


21.	F2 D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R F' U L2 D' B2	
22.	R D2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 R F2 L F U2 L R' D' F' R' F D2 F'	
23.	D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B U' B' R D L' U' B2 L U' B'	
24.	F2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L R' B' F' L' D F L2 R2	
25.	D F L F B U D B2 R F D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D	


26.	R2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 B' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2	
27.	U2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 B R' B2 U2 F2 U' L B2 U F'	
28.	B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' U B' F R U L'	
29.	L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 B D2 F2 R B2 U F R2 B' D2	
30.	L2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' U L' D R' U F' U'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 1, 2013)

Round 87: avg was 13.55
14.49, 15.10, 12.04, 16.34, 13.82, 11.32, 14.03, 13.50, 13.11, 15.03, 11.80, 13.82, 12.57, 12.84, 13.49, 13.56, 12.33, 13.94, 14.42, 12.69, 14.21, 13.77, 12.19, 14.86, 16.87, 15.00, 11.95, 12.66, 11.39, 15.20
No of sub-12s - 4 :/


----------



## JianhanC (May 1, 2013)

race to sub12, no of sub12s: 9

11.99, 12.20, 11.06, 22.10, 12.96, 10.57, 11.40, 13.29, 10.33, 16.12, 15.07, 13.17, 15.76, 18.68, 14.86, 13.25, 14.90, 13.48, 12.93, 11.71, 17.32, 13.08, 19.50, 15.22, 13.13, 14.28, 11.26, 11.49, 11.02, 15.35 = 13.65


----------



## uniacto (May 1, 2013)

R87
sub15s: 9.. sigh. 

14.37, 17.33, 16.14, 15.56, 14.67, 15.44, 13.21, 17.43, 18.02, 15.28, 14.42, 15.97, 14.92, 23.89, 11.96, 16.45, 17.36, 17.32, 14.21, 19.65, 16.30, 15.98, 13.18, 15.44, 16.60, 15.77, 12.86, 16.54, 15.58, 16.75

avg: 15.78


----------



## KCuber (May 2, 2013)

Race to sub-10
Time List:


Spoiler



1. 9.44 U L2 D U2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 L B D2 R2 B2 U B' D' F' R U2 
2. 10.03 D F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 D' F' D F D L B' F' 
3. 10.20 R2 F B' U F' D2 R2 B2 R L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D 
4. 8.97 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L' F U' R' U' L D2 R' D F' 
5. 10.87 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' L' D2 L2 D' B' L' B L 
6. 10.52 U2 F U B D B R2 L' F' R' U F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' 
7. 8.53 B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F D2 U L B2 L' D2 F' L2 U2 
8. 11.96 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 R' D' F L' B L D L2 B2 L U' 
9. 11.01 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U' L' D2 B R2 F' U2 R2 D R' D2 
10. 10.04 F B' R' U' B' R2 U2 D2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 
11. 12.69 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F' R' U B D' L' D2 L' F' D 
12. 9.56 L2 F' U2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U F R2 D L' D' F' R2 B L 
13. 11.27 F2 D2 R L' F L' D F' L2 U F B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' L2 
14. 10.98 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L B' D2 R' D2 U' R' F2 D 
15. 12.07 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L D F' L R B2 D R' F2 U B 
16. 12.11 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L' F' D U2 B' F2 D2 L U' 
17. 9.35 R' L2 U2 F L2 U' F' L' U F L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 
18. 11.68 B' D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R B2 D2 U2 F' L 
19. 9.65 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B D B F R D' B' L2 D2 
20. 10.41 L2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 F L D R' F D' B' R2 
21. 9.94 F2 D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R F' U L2 D' B2 
22. 10.51 R D2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 R F2 L F U2 L R' D' F' R' F D2 F' 
23. 10.75 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B U' B' R D L' U' B2 L U' B' 
24. 9.41 F2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L R' B' F' L' D F L2 R2 
25. 9.03 D F L F B U D B2 R F D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D 
26. 11.15 R2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 B' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 
27. 8.99 U2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 B R' B2 U2 F2 U' L B2 U F' 
28. 13.86 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' U B' F R U L' 
29. 10.05 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 B D2 F2 R B2 U F R2 B' D2 
30. 9.75 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' U L' D R' U F' U'


Sub-10s: 11
Disappointing, most of the 10s could have been sub-10 if I didn't lockup on plls


----------



## Riley (May 2, 2013)

Round 87

Race to sub 10, 0/3
Sub 10's: 5
Average: 11.47
Times: 11.77, 11.30, 10.66, 12.57, 10.68, 12.57, 9.76, 12.80, 12.70, 14.31, 9.03, 12.14, 10.81, 10.77, 9.78, 11.76, 11.99, 13.17, 12.52, 10.54, 11.30, 10.20, 10.89, 13.13, 12.55, 12.56, 9.67, 11.60, 11.16, 9.62


----------



## Czery (May 4, 2013)

R87

9 sub-15 Solves // 0/3 Rounds Reached
Avg: 16.54 (σ = 2.08)
Details:
*14.56,* (21.23), 17.31, (23.97), 16.02, 20.94, *(13.39*), 16.24, 19.94, 20.00,* 14.69, *15.81, 20.64, 15.33,* 14.93*, 15.30+, *14.12*, 17.14, *14.37,* 18.21+, 1*4.05, *16.15,* (13.20)*, 15.95, 16.77, 15.58, *14.42,* 18.88, 15.21, 17.60

Contrary to popular belief, not practicing for several months does _not_ improve your averages. hurr durr.


----------



## khoavo12 (May 5, 2013)

Round 87 - race to sub 15
No. Of subs: 9
Average: 16.50

(22.42), 20.44, 13.69, 18.60, 13.87, 16.17, 17.10, 14.14, 18.75, 19.79, 15.72, 19.15, 15.72, (13.04), 16.20, 17.05, 16.27, 17.85, 14.77, 13.19, 17.20, 14.87, 16.25, 16.12, 15.37, 18.35, 16.67, 20.52, 13.29, 14.85


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 5, 2013)

Round 87 - Race to sub 15

27 sub 15 solves.

Avg: 13.59

Times: 14.24, 11.69, 12.05, 12.56, 14.70, 12.90, 12.65, 14.62, 13.33, 14.09, 14.57, (15.90), 13.65, (15.18), 12.32, 15.05, 13.30, 13.63, 13.67, 12.78, (11.48), 13.91, 13.82, 15.13, 12.31, 14.68, 14.46, 12.75, (11.55), 14.53

Really happy since I haven't been cubing for a few months.

I'll edit this post to include a vid of the avg.



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-38EANinktw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## awesomecuber150 (May 5, 2013)

Round 86
Sub 15's: 3
Average: 17.21
Times: 15.81, 15.59, 16.15, 17.66, 19.14, 18.39, 14.59, 14.40, 16.20, 16.49, 16.93, 19.11, 15.38, 15.87, 18.83, 17.55, 18.28, 16.25, 20.25, 17.00, 16.95, 19.31, 15.79, 20.21, 16.39, 22.28, 13.95, 18.29, 16.41, 18.86

UGH... Today... Was a good day but then a bad day. Morning I got so many good times... Now this stupid average... Blaaa..

Let's hope next week won't be this bad.


----------



## FaLoL (May 9, 2013)

Round 87
Race to sub-18
sub-18s:* 17*

20.34, 18.73, 20.06,_ 17.36,_ _15.01_, 20.52, _17.62_, 23.19, _14.70_, _16.58_, 20.75, _17.39_, 18.34, _15.04_, _17.78_, 26.50, 18.59, _17.91_, _17.89_, _13.51_, _16.60_, _14.50_, _17.03_, 21.46, 19.19, 19.51, _17.10_, 20.06, _16.05_, _13.89_ = *17.93*


----------



## Skullush (May 10, 2013)

*Round 87*
Sub-12
Average: 14.14
*Sub-12 Solves: 2*
16.99, 12.25, 14.32, 15.19, 14.65, 12.53, 14.53, 18.95, 13.32, 15.51, 16.80, 14.92, 12.61, 16.20, 13.29, 15.96, 15.09, 12.31, 13.91, 13.02, 13.06, 12.07, *11.69,* 12.36, 14.35, 15.31, 13.96, 14.02, 16.11, *11.09*


----------



## JianhanC (May 10, 2013)

race to sub12, no of sub12s: 3

12.35, 11.87, 13.36, 12.14, 12.78, 13.08, 11.89, 14.09, 14.05, 13.75, 19.66, 15.38, 13.51, 13.99, 12.94, 13.61, 13.84, 13.47, 13.55, 14.65, 14.11, 16.33, 11.62, 12.33, 15.42, 15.86, 12.82, 13.64, 13.71, 12.82 = 13.58


----------



## kasochi (May 10, 2013)

Round 87
Race to Sub 12
Sub 12s: *4*
Avg: 14.83 (σ = 2.10)

*11.84*, 16.85, 13.99, 16.62, 16.91, 15.08, 17.51, 19.05, *10.76*, 13.89, 15.01, 13.51, 20.62, 16.32, 12.19, 13.25, 12.20, 16.77, 15.53, 22.38, *11.63*, 12.10, 19.05, 15.63, *11.96*, 14.24, 13.67, 13.30, 14.92, 14.15


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 10, 2013)

Round 87

Race to sub-15
Sub-15s: 10
Average: 15.66
Times: 15.59, 15.57, 15.65, 18.54, 17.10, 11.81, 13.55, 16.80, 13.70, 16.24, 16.62, 17.96, 16.29, 15.70, 15.47, 16.82, 14.96, 15.78, 15.59, 14.10, 17.18, 13.55, 14.93, 15.18, 15.24, 14.46, 14.19, 14.00, 22.98, 18.97


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2013)

Sorry for not doing last week, I remembered on Thursday. But if I had updated then, people would not have had that much time before the next round started, so I waited until now.

*Round 87 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
FaLoL - 17 (17.93)

*Sub 15:*
god of rubic 2 - 27 (13.59) // 1/3
sneaklyfox - 10 (15.66)
uniacto - 9 (15.78) // 0/3
khoavo12 - 9 (16.50) // 0/3
Czery - 9 (16.54) // 0/3
awesomecuber150 - 3 (17.21) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 9 (13.65) // 0/3 - Uh, you did the race twice? It may havee been my fault for not posting R88 sooner (when I should have). Sorry.
IMSLOW1097 - 4 (13.55) // 0/3
kasochi - 4 (14.83)
Skullush - 2 (14.14) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
KCuber - 11 (no average posted) // 0/3 Please post your average next time. I usually would copy and past people's times into qqTimer, but you included the scrambles, so it would've have taken a while. 
Riley - 5 (11.47) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 88 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



The scrambler I have been using wasn't working, so I went to qqTimer, pressed the space bar a bunch, and copied these.

1. (0.31) B2 U2 B R2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 F R' D L R U L R B L2 F2 
2. 0.13 R2 D R2 F2 D U R2 F2 D' B U' F2 L' U' L' R' U B L' U' 
3. (0.07) R2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 B2 L' B L' U' R F D L D' F' 
4. (0.08) F B' R D B' U' L' U R2 F L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B L2 F' 
5. 0.09 F2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L F2 R2 U' B' D B' U R U2 F D2 L2 

6. 0.12 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 R B2 F2 U F' L2 B2 F2 D R' U' L2 
7. 0.08 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B' D2 B R F2 D' F R' U R B2 R' 
8. 0.08 F' D2 L' D B2 U D' R B R U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 
9. 0.09 D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R F2 D' F U2 F' U2 L2 R' B' 
10. 0.11 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F D' U B D U' B2 R U2 B' 

11. 0.11 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 U R D L2 D' B R2 D' R2 F' U2 
12. 0.12 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F' D L F' L2 F' L' B2 D R2 
13. 0.11 D2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' U2 F2 U' B L' U R' 
14. 0.10 U2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R F L F' L2 D F' L D 
15. 0.12 U' B' L F' D B2 R D F' U' L2 D' F2 U D R2 B2 D' F2 

16. 0.11 D' B2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 D2 L U' R' B D' L B2 F2 U2 L2 
17. 0.11 D B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 L2 R F U R B D U2 B2 
18. 0.12 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D U' B2 D B R U2 L R' B' U2 F 
19. 0.12 D' F2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' F' L D2 R F2 R2 B U' R U 
20. 0.11 U2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R B' L' F L' D' L' D' F2 U' L' 

21. 0.13 U2 B D2 R2 U R L2 B U2 L U D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 D F2 U' R2 
22. 0.14 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R' B' D U F' D L2 B' D2 U 
23. 0.14 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U B2 D L2 D' F D2 R' B2 F L F2 D' B F' 
24. 0.14 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U R' D2 L R2 F 
25. 0.09 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D U F2 R' D2 R B L D' U' L2 R U' 

26. 0.14 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R D L D2 R2 F' L2 U' R' U' 
27. 0.11 R2 D2 L U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 F D' B R B2 L R D' L2 
28. (0.49) L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 L R' F' D2 R F' D L U' F' D 
29. 0.12 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D L B D U L' U L' U B2 
30. 0.14 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D R B F' R D2 L' R2 D' L2


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2013)

Round 88

Race to sub-10
Sub-10's: 6
Average: 10.87
Times: 12.23, 10.91, 12.11, 11.22, 10.97, 9.77, 9.20, 11.55, 9.63, 12.83, 9.32, 11.24, 12.13, 10.63, 10.77, 11.57, 11.84, 11.36, 11.57, 10.70, 9.33, 11.10, 10.99, 10.53, 10.98, 9.11, 11.59, 10.31, 10.10, 10.29


----------



## KCuber (May 14, 2013)

Round 88 - Race to Sub-10
# of sub-10s: 20 
Avg=9.93
10.22, 12.67, 10.68, 9.16, 9.93, 9.18, 9.62, 9.70, 10.05, 9.90, 10.78, 9.68, 10.59, 9.41, 10.55, 9.91, 9.34, 9.94, 9.81, 10.52, 10.70, 9.79, 9.74, 9.47, 9.61, 9.79, 9.34, 9.93, 10.66, 9.11


----------



## uniacto (May 14, 2013)

R88
Sub 15s: 9
avg: 15.51
16.79, 16.06, 13.27, 15.30, 14.61, 16.54, 15.08, 15.17, 12.29, 13.87, 16.14, 15.78, 14.94, 17.81, 15.35, 15.18, 15.59, 16.34, 13.71, 18.63, 14.85, 19.10, 15.86, 12.14, 16.34, 15.23, 14.98, 15.99, 16.88, 15.67

Thanks to all the people that update this thread every week, we all appreciate it


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2013)

sub 12, no of sub12s: 6

15.60, 11.77, 11.27, 13.44, 13.26, 12.95, 12.79, 9.65, 10.56, 12.99, 12.36, 14.67, 11.77, 14.70, 13.81, 15.27, 14.51, 12.23, 13.49, 14.89, 13.51, 14.97, 12.92, 12.91, 11.72, 15.89, 12.80, 13.23, 13.37, 23.71 = 13.35

@Riley I honestly forgot, but it doesn't matter anyway, I didn't graduate either rounds


----------



## kasochi (May 15, 2013)

Round 88
Race to Sub 12
*Sub 12s: 4*
Avg: 13.93 (σ = 1.40)

14.51, 13.05, 15.00, 16.24, 14.13, 15.55, *10.97*, 14.15, 13.24, 18.41, *11.39*, 12.59, 13.66, 14.93, 12.03, 16.90, 13.22, 12.79, *10.67*, 14.84, 12.93, 13.99, 16.22, 17.15, 13.87, 12.92, 14.48, *11.42*, 14.15, 13.85


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 15, 2013)

Round 88
Race to Sub-15
Sub-15's: 1
Avg: 18.38 (σ = 1.61)

17.09, 18.85, 21.18, 20.17, 16.76, 20.89, 19.80, 16.87, 17.48, *14.20*, 20.30, 19.77, 19.47, 17.66, 18.36, 22.14, 18.52, 17.78, 20.82, 16.76, 17.32, 16.41, 16.30, 15.92, 16.55, 20.07, 18.08, 22.53, 15.08, 18.78


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 16, 2013)

Round 88 - race to sub 15

Sub 15's: 17
Average: 14.78
Times:17.46, 17.74, 18.06, 16.50, 15.31, 15.09, 14.57, 12.35, 16.24, 14.18, 14.87, 13.55, 13.29, 12.70, 15.86, 13.91, 15.40, 14.08, 13.51, 16.77, 12.39, 15.92, 15.04, 15.78, 14.02, 14.09, 15.46, 13.83, 13.47, 13.40

Frozen hands + million distractions = bad times.

At least sub 15...


----------



## FaLoL (May 16, 2013)

Round 88
Race to sub-18
sub-18s: *15*

_16.88_,_ 15.88_, 22.09, 20.92, _15.94_, _17.63_, 18.75, 19.88, 18.04, 19.11, _17.67_, _14.14_, 21.98, 18.72, 18.71, 21.23, 20.75, _15.39_, _16.98_, _14.57_, 19.15, _17.09_, 21.40, 18.93, _13.07_, _17.76_, _16.08_, _16.43_, _14.72_, 20.64 = *18.02* -.-


----------



## khoavo12 (May 19, 2013)

Round 88 - Race to sub 15
No. subs: 6
Average: 16.26

17.35, 17.00, 16.67, 17.70, 16.95, 15.82, 15.90, 16.92, 13.77, (18.50), 15.52, 16.38, 15.97, 17.65, 16.75, 16.85, 17.42, 16.20, 14.82, 14.97, 16.47, 13.62, 14.82, (13.52), 16.82, 16.27, 16.62, 16.12, 17.55, 16.27


----------



## Czery (May 20, 2013)

*Round 88 Results: *

*Sub 18:*
FaLoL - 15 (18.02) // 0/3

*Sub 15:
*god of rubic 2 - 17 (14.78) // 0/3
uniacto - 9 (15.51) // 0/3 - No problem man. 
khoavo12 - 6 (16.26) // 0/3
Sir E Brum - 1 (18.38) // 0/3

*Sub 12:
*JianhanC - 6 (13.35) // 0/3
kasochi - 4 (13.93) // 0/3

*Sub 10:
*KCuber - 20 (9.93) // *1/3 *nice 
Riley - 6 (10.87) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 89 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U R2 F2 U L2 R' D' U L' F' D2 L2 R' B2 R2 
2. B' L2 U2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B' F' L2 R' D' L' R U2 B F2 U' R' B 
3. U2 R' F2 D2 F U' B U D L F2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F U2 
4. B R2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 L U' R2 F2 D2 B' R' F2 L' D' 
5. L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' L B R' B' L D' B L D 


6. R U2 L U2 F2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R U' L' D' B R F2 L2 U F 
7. B R F' R U' B2 L U' F2 U R2 B' L2 B U2 F' R2 L2 D2 
8. U' F' L' F2 U B' D F' L U' B2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 B' U2 B2 
9. D2 F2 R F2 L F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F L' D' F L F2 L 
10. U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R U' F L' D' U' R B L' U 


11. D U F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U2 B' U B2 F L' R' D R' B F2 
12. R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D F U' B2 D' F' D2 R U B' 
13. R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L D R' U2 F2 L D B2 D F' 
14. B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L' B' D2 L2 D' L2 F' D2 L2 R' 
15. F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 L' U F D R B D B2 L' B L2 


16. L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' F D' R2 D' U L2 U' F D 
17. U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R B L U' F L' D' R2 B2 D2 
18. U R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B F2 U L U R2 F2 L2 R F 
19. B2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F D' F D F2 D2 U' L B' L2 D' 
20. U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F L' F' D' F' U R2 F2 U2 R2 


21. B U2 R L2 D' F R2 U B D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 
22. F2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' D' B U' F2 U2 L' F D' F' 
23. L2 F' B2 L2 B' U R U' L F' U2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 L2 
24. U2 F U2 B L2 B' D2 F U B' U F2 L2 U L D R' B' U2 
25. B' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 R' U' F D R' F2 L2 B U 


26. B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 L' U' B' U' R F' D L' R F' 
27. L' U' F2 D R L' F' L2 U F2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 F B2 D2 F 
28. F' L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 L D' R' B D' B D2 R2 
29. B2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R B' D' L' F U2 L' F2 D R2 
30. R2 U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 L B2 L' U2 F R' B' R' U B2 L B' D' U'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## JianhanC (May 21, 2013)

sub12, no of sub12s: 5

13.73, 16.24, 12.74, 7.80, 13.35, 12.37, 15.17, 15.06, 15.82, 10.72, 13.63, 14.68, 12.48, 14.35, 10.38, 11.80, 13.16, 14.48, 13.18, 13.42, 14.12, 14.97, 13.73, 18.49, 13.08, 14.00, 13.00, 13.52, 13.45, 11.11 = 13.50

total crap. nice sub8 though.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 21, 2013)

R89
Switching to Sub-18
# sub-18s: 8
17.69, (24.74), (13.36), 17.75, 18.39, 20.06, 21.88, 20.01, 17.33, 19.51, 22.80, 20.51, 19.05, 22.63, 19.57, 19.88, 15.22, 21.82, 20.88, 18.78, 19.74, 22.71, 22.52, 16.90, 22.32, (23.13), (14.28), 20.78, 19.31, 17.17 = 19.82


----------



## Czery (May 22, 2013)

Round 89

sub 15s: *6*
Average: *16.94* (σ = 1.67)

Details:

17.17, (33.52), 16.73, 16.45, 19.70, *14.51*, 18.40, 19.29, *14.19*, 16.81, 17.44, 16.30, (32.37), 18.34, (*13.62*), *14.96*, 16.67, 16.53, 19.57+, 16.38, 19.23, 15.04, (*12.98*), *13.86*, 18.78, 17.69, 16.40, 16.48, 18.17, 15.29

Go Courier.


----------



## uniacto (May 23, 2013)

R89

sub 15s: 13
Average: 15.38 
14.42, 17.85, 17.01, 16.74, 16.51, 14.97, 15.55, 11.46, 15.00, 14.77, 14.23, 14.84, 13.54, 17.33, 15.24, 13.13, 17.63, 13.98, 16.51, 15.95, 15.81, 15.46, 14.36, 13.31, 16.82, 14.16, 15.63, 16.89, 17.92, 12.18


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 23, 2013)

Round 89
Sub 15: 17?
Average: 14.89
Times: 14.38, 15.99, (12.66), 14.94, 14.74, 16.18, 16.34, 15.77, 15.90, 13.75, 13.00, 14.08, (10.90), 14.13, 16.40, 15.06, 16.16, 14.65, 13.89, 12.67, 14.47, 13.73, 15.17, 14.95, 13.76, (17.06), 14.00, 15.91, (17.71), 17.00

I'm so inconsistent


----------



## Riley (May 24, 2013)

Round 89

Race to sub 10

Riley - 5 (10.84) // 0/3

Times: 11.71, 10.08, 12.56, 11.38, 9.54, 10.00, 12.11, 11.06, 11.76, 9.69, 11.75, 10.72, 11.48, 11.87, 10.26, 10.99, 13.33, 10.99, 10.01, 10.75, 10.69, 10.82, 10.26, 11.38, 9.69, 9.09, 10.49, 10.76, 8.26, 11.60

^ Might make it mandatory for posts to have something like this so Czery and I can just copy + paste the results easily.


----------



## FaLoL (May 24, 2013)

Round 89
Race to sub-18
sub-18s: *18*

18.49, 19.79, 22.66, _16.27_, _17.09_, _17.46_, _15.40_, _15.71_, 18.57, _16.35_, 18.48, 18.89, _17.01_, 22.23, _17.68_, _15.76_, _14.41_, 20.36, _17.88_, _17.27_, _13.89_, _15.96_, _17.51_, 19.10, _16.75_, 19.46, _16.37_, _15.66_, 19.06, 18.09 = *17.66*


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 25, 2013)

Round 89
Race to sub 15
Number of subs: 20 

Average: 14.40

Times: 13.94, 14.68, 16.28, 15.12, 14.91, 12.85, 14.62, 15.61, 13.72, 11.71, 13.22, 15.76, 12.35, 15.60, 13.91, 15.07, 16.73, 15.96, 14.65, 13.51, 15.73, 14.96, 14.16, 14.84, 13.80, 12.56, 13.06, 13.13, 16.15, 12.92

Another bad bunch of solves..


----------



## khoavo12 (May 26, 2013)

Round 89 - Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 5
Average: 16.36

1. 15.23 
2. 17.30 
3. 17.37 
4. 15.32 
5. 18.46 
6. 18.90 
7. 18.39 
8. 17.10 
9. 15.86 
10. *12.63* 
11. 15.95 
12. 16.20 
13. 15.68 
14. 17.17 
15. 18.52 
16. 15.76 
17. *13.75* 
18. 15.95 
19. 16.42 
20. 15.09 
21. 19.28 
22. 16.11 
23. *14.43*
24. *14.73* 
25. 18.82 
26. 19.34 
27. 15.06 
28. 16.28 
29. 15.23 
30. *14.06*


----------



## Cubemaestro (May 26, 2013)

Round 89 Race to sub 15
Times: 14.77,(22.34),10.36,13.23,14.03,14.74,13.89,13.44,11.57,(8.12 full ll escape),12.42,17.86,15.09,14.92,12.40,15.33,13.79,19.59,13.54,12.94,17.82,17.03,14.88,13.64,14.47,13.97,15.97,11.73,20.28,11.02
No. of Sub 15 solves: 21
1/3
Average: 14.00
To be precise,:14.009857142857 LOL


----------



## kasochi (May 27, 2013)

Round 89
Race to Sub 12
*Sub 12s: 2*
avg: 14.55 (σ = 1.45)

14.70, 16.82, 14.81, 14.71, 14.00, 15.80, 14.21, 14.44, 19.52, 12.05, 14.23, 17.83, *11.90*, 12.96, 14.08, 16.40, *11.84*, 13.93, 13.32, 15.54, 13.25, 12.84, 13.04, 15.73, 14.83, 13.19, 17.51, 15.38, 13.12, 17.38


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 27, 2013)

*Round 89 sub-18*

*AVG -19.58*

# of sub-18's - 9

21.48, 19.55, *17.55*, 20.69, 18.83, 22.37, 18.15, (25.20), *16.45*, 19.73, 20.84, 18.94, 22.42, (*15.57*), 18.55, *17.80*, 23.42, *17.85*, 20.53, *17.42*, *17.22*, 19.30, 18.00, 22.32, 18.98, 20.95, 22.78, 23.27, *16.20*, *16.62*

Just graduated from the race to sub-20 I figured I'd join this...


----------



## Riley (May 29, 2013)

*Round 89 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
TeddyKGB - 9 (19.58) // 0/3
FaLoL - 18 - (17.66) // 0/3
Sir E Brum - 8 (19.82) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
cubemaestro - 21 (14.00) // 1/3
god of rubic 2 - 20 (14.40) // 1/3
Yuxuibbs - 17 (14.89) // 0/3
uniacto - 13 (15.38) // 0/3
Czery - 6 (16.94) // 0/3
khoavo12 - 5 (16.36) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 5 (13.50) // 0/3
kasochi - 2 (14.55) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
Riley - 5 (10.84) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 90 Scrambles:*




Spoiler



1.	L2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R' F' U2 L' U2 B' D R2 B2 R2	
2.	F2 U2 F2 L' B' R2 F U F' D' B2 R L2 U2 L' B2 R' L2 B2 D2 B2	
3.	L' U2 L2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' B' U2 R F L F' D L2 F	
4.	L2 B2 D' U B2 U L2 B2 D B2 U' F U' B' U R' D' F' U L' D'	
5.	R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L' F' R2 U2 R' B2 D L' U2 R'

6.	R' U2 D F' D F B' L' D' F L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2	
7.	U2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 F2 R U R' U2 B' D F' U' B' L' R' U2	
8.	U R' D F L D' R2 L D R F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 L2	
9.	L2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 F D' L' R' B D	
10.	R2 D F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' D B U F' D L' D2 B' U2

11.	B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 R U F U B2 D2 B	
12.	L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 R F2 U2 B2 D R' U' B F' R D2 B R2 D2	
13.	F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 F2 L' B' D L D U2 B F D R' U	
14.	F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 F' D2 U' R' D' U' B'	
15.	R2 F B2 U' D2 R' D' R2 F' R' U2 L D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' B2	

16.	R' U2 B2 D2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L' R' D R2 B2 L B F2 U' F2	
17.	U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B R2 D F L' B D R' U' R'	
18.	R L' B' D' F' L D2 B R' B' U' L2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 D F2 U'	
19.	B2 D2 R F2 L F2 L2 U2 L' F2 L U B' D U' F R2 F L2 B R'	
20.	D2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 R' D' R B' U' L' F' U L B2	

21.	L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' R2 F' U' B F2 D L R U'	
22.	D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 L' R2 D F' D2 L' B D U L'	
23.	U B R F' B2 U2 B U' D' B' R U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 R L' B2 D2	
24.	D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 B L2 F R F' D R2 B' L' D R'	
25.	B' D' L2 F R B' L' F2 U R F2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 L U2 L F2	

26.	F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' U B L' B' F' U B' R' D U F	
27.	U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 R' B D R2 D F2	
28.	D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B U' L' D2 R D L2 U' R'	
29.	R2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 F R2 F2 L' D2 B' U B2 F R'	
30.	L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B2 F U2 L' F' R2 D L' U2 F' U R'



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 29, 2013)

# sub-18: 17
Average: 17.53 (σ = 1.61)



Spoiler



1. 20.70 
2. 19.86 
*3. 17.53 * 
4. 18.99 
*5. 16.76 * 
*6. 13.95 * 
7. 20.18 
*8. 17.22 * 
9. 23.37 
*10. 14.55 
11. 14.90 * 
12. 18.61 
*13. 15.88* 
14. 18.81* 
15. 15.22 
16. 16.88 
17. 17.31 * 
18. 18.46* 
19. 14.66 
20. 16.38 
21. 16.87 
22. 17.51* 
23. 18.80 
24. 18.63* 
25. 17.20 * 
26. 18.61 
27. 19.42 
28. 19.45* 
29. 17.03 
30. 14.49*



Notes: I was finally able to get my cube lubed and tensioned. It clearly helped my times.


----------



## JianhanC (May 29, 2013)

race to sub 12, no of sub12s: 3

14.27, 15.21, 13.75, 14.34, 15.00, 12.76, 14.49, 11.64, 12.83, 15.06, 12.94, 17.55, 13.39, 14.26, 11.76, 13.58, 11.93, 12.75, 12.02, 12.33, 14.64, 12.73, 13.81, 12.96, 13.11, 12.85, 13.48, 12.74, 13.14, 13.86 = 13.42

wtf


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 30, 2013)

Session avg: 13.22
# sub-12's - 4 :/
13.51, 12.62, 12.86, 12.81, 14.75, 12.91, 11.76, 13.63, 15.01, 12.63, 11.71, 14.19, 11.82, 12.01, 14.20, 14.21, 14.27, 12.74, 15.48, 14.17, 13.77, 13.56, 12.06, 12.68, 11.45, 12.73, 13.16, 12.51, 13.30, 14.82


----------



## Riley (May 30, 2013)

Round 90, Race to sub-10

Riley - 8 (10.80) // 0/3

11.91, (9.18), (12.65), 11.38, 9.97, 11.37, 11.51, 9.92, 11.37, 10.19, 9.86, 10.17, (13.84), 11.10, 11.39, 10.16, 10.79, 11.06, 12.12, 11.17, 11.95, 11.82, 10.37, 10.60, 9.68, (9.02), 9.66, 9.66, 10.42, 11.32


----------



## khoavo12 (May 31, 2013)

Got my Fangshi today and I think this is my pb Ao30 

Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 8
Average: 16.09



Spoiler: Time List



1. 19.22 
2. 16.06 
3. 17.39 
4. 15.25 
5. 15.33 
*6. 12.02* 
7. 15.70 
8. 17.49 
9. 19.01 
*10. 14.03 * 
11. 15.97 
12. 15.67 
13. 15.27 
14. 17.33 
15. 17.41 
*16. 13.63* 
17. 16.88 
18. 19.31 
19. 18.70 
20. 15.59 
21. 16.80 
22. 16.42 
*23. 14.74* 
24. 17.44 
*25. 14.09* 
*26. 14.37* 
*27. 14.14* 
28. 16.51 
29. 15.99 
*30. 14.78*


----------



## FaLoL (May 31, 2013)

Round 90
Race to sub-18
sub-18s: *20*

_16.11_, 18.94, 19.87, _16.85_, _16.04_, _13.96_, _17.78_, 20.78, _16.99_, 22.99, _14.96_, _17.36_, 19.41, _14.94_, _15.67_, 18.03, _17.69_, 19.02, _17.23_, _12.71_, _17.78_, _14.44_, _15.92_, _16.34_, _13.90_, 18.50, 18.17, _13.68_, 18.88, _17.59 _= *17.09*


----------



## Czery (May 31, 2013)

Round 90
Sub - 15s : 5
Average : 17.86 (σ = 2.73)
Details :
(31.17), *14.83*, 16.93, 24.10, 21.33, *(13.39*), 18.42, 18.08, 23.25, 17.55, 15.81,* 14.61*, 22.40, 17.13, 17.52, 16.00, 21.95+, 18.98, 18.30, 18.45,* 13.95,* 17.89, (*13.36*), 17.81, 15.06, 16.24, 15.73, (DNF(16.33)), 15.54, 16.53

My attempt to work on my look ahead has proven unsuccessful.
Meh


----------



## uvafan (Jun 1, 2013)

Round 90
Race to sub12
Sub12s: *6*
17.47, 13.40, 15.31, 13.61, 12.44, 13.40, 12.10, 13.15, 15.78, 11.42, 11.35, 13.26, 13.18, 15.92, 13.02, 12.72, (18.21), 14.21, 13.13, 13.17, 12.96, (17.89), 13.73, 11.78, 14.72, 11.20, 13.58, 12.00, (10.41), (10.57) = *13.39*

First 10 solves on Lubix Zhanchi, second ten on Fangshi Shuang Ren, third ten on MoYu HuanYing.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 2, 2013)

*Round 90*
Sub-12
Average: 14.85
*Sub-12 Solves: 2*
12.49, 13.86, 13.56, 17.09, 12.78, 14.90, 18.24, 15.95, 14.73, 17.91, 14.97, 16.37, 13.67, 18.63, 13.88, 16.66, 13.10, 12.91, 12.30, 13.10, 15.86, 14.88, 14.34, *11.85,* 15.89, 14.75, 15.86, *11.34, *16.06, 24.70


----------



## uniacto (Jun 4, 2013)

uniacto - 6 (16.19) // 0/3

12.90, 13.70, 17.20, 16.04, 13.33, 16.82, 16.26, 15.95, 15.75, 17.90, 16.21, 17.25, 15.02, 16.41, 16.30, 19.59, 17.66, 18.46, 13.17, 13.23, 16.61, 19.58, 15.84, 18.31, 17.89, 17.07, 16.19, 14.00, 16.36, 15.22

ShuangRen, y u so inconsistent.


----------



## Czery (Jun 4, 2013)

*Round 90 Results: *

*Sub 18:
*FaLoL - 20 (17.09) // *1/3 : )
*Sir E Brum - 17 (17.53) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
khoavo12 - 8 (16.09) // 0/3
uniacto - 6 (16.19) // 0/3
CZzery - 5 (17.86) // 0/3


*Sub 12:
*uvafan - 6 (13.39) // 0/3
IMSLOW1097 - 4 (13.22) // 0/3
JianhanC - 3 (13.42) // 0/3
Skullush - 2 (14.85) // 0/3

*Sub 10:*
Riley - 4 (10.80) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 91 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. B' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 R' U F2 D L' D2 F2 D2 B' R2 
2. L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 R F2 R D2 R F' U' R' U' L D' B2 R2 D 
3. D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F' L B U2 L2 D2 U B L D F 
4. U D R U' L' F B2 U2 D' B' D' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 
5. R2 F' U2 B L2 B' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U L' F U' L' D U B R U2 


6. L D R L U B' D2 F' L' F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B' 
7. R F B' L' U D L F2 D' L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 
8. U2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R' F L' D2 R U B D2 R2 B 
9. U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D' U' R2 B2 F' L2 F' L' U2 R D2 R D R2 
10. U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U L2 B R D L B' F' D F2 R2 U2 


11. D2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U' B2 R B2 F' L' D R' D' B' 
12. D2 B L2 B R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L2 R D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B U' R2 
13. L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 D' R' F U' B' F U' F U F L' 
14. B U F2 R2 L2 B' L2 D R U F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 
15. B2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B F' R' F' L R' B' L B' R2


16. F D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 B' D' L D2 B2 L2 
17. R' D2 B2 D' R2 L B R2 U' F' D2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R2 
18. F' R U2 L U' R2 F R2 B R' L2 U F2 D' F2 U2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 
19. F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D F' R' B' D U2 L' D2 B2 F' R2 
20. F L D' L U2 R2 U' F' L U R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 


21. D L2 F' R L' B' U L D F2 R2 U' D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 
22. R2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 U' R F2 D2 B' U' F2 R' B2 L' 
23. F' U' R' D B2 U' L2 U F' R U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 
24. D2 L' U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 F2 L' U' L' R' D B U B2 R2 D' 
25. F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U B2 U R2 U2 R B' D2 L D' U' L R' U L2


26. F R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 R U B' L' F U L2 U B2 D' 
27. F2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 R D2 L2 D B' R B' L U B2 R2 U 
28. U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' D R' U L2 U' F U L' F2 
29. U B2 R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 U' L D L B F R2 D R' D' L' 
30. B2 U B L' D2 R2 U B R U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B D2 B' R2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 91
Race to sub-18 LOL
sub-18s: *28* 

_13.94_, 18.08, _17.77_, _15.70_, _14.34_, _16.87_, 18.98, _14.84_, _13.45_, _16.39_, _15.16_, _14.77_, _14.97_, _14.97_, _14.33_, _17.54_, _12.80_, _15.24_, _14.76_, _14.96_, _17.02_, _15.84_, _15.50_, _14.62_, _14.20_, _16.96_, _14.47_, _13.40_, _16.29_, _15.71_ = *15.46*


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 91:
Average: 13.06 
# of sub-12's - 5
14.73, 15.97, 12.95, 13.70, 13.94, 13.90, 11.51, 10.50, 12.42, 14.30, 12.22, 14.01, 12.51, 11.37, 12.85, 13.56, 12.97, 13.56, 9.84, 12.14, 12.31, 14.50, 13.37, 13.66, 11.58, 13.95, 13.94, 13.21, 12.32, 12.78

1 sub-10 and a 12.60 ao12  pretty good session.


----------



## kasochi (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 90
Race to Sub 12
*Sub 12s: 1*
avg: 14.41

20.28, 14.90, 14.22, 13.74, *11.84*, 14.31, 13.87, 19.04, 22.87, 12.70, 14.66, 15.18, 12.17, 15.24, 16.34, 14.53, 14.36, 21.80, 13.62, 17.72, 13.16, 14.87, 13.42, 12.74, 15.02, 13.75, 17.12, 12.06, 13.68, 16.67


I got only one sub-12 while recorded eleven over-15s(>_<)
I might need to reconsider the class...


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 7, 2013)

Round 90
Sub 18 Race
Subs: 22
avg: 16.91

17.09, 15.01, 17.41, 15.39, 18.16, 19.08, 16.58, 18.73, 16.80, (21.50), 15.62, 16.26, 15.66, 16.75, 18.03, 19.39, 16.97, 17.23, 19.46, 16.02, 16.26, 15.56, 17.40, 15.13, 17.84, 15.03, (14.75), (22.44), 16.90, (13.47)

Happy with the average but could use better consistency still.


----------



## kcl (Jun 7, 2013)

Cubemaestro said:


> Round 89 Race to sub 15
> Times: 14.77,(22.34),10.36,13.23,14.03,14.74,13.89,13.44,11.57,(8.12 full ll escape),12.42,17.86,15.09,14.92,12.40,15.33,13.79,19.59,13.54,12.94,17.82,17.03,14.88,13.64,14.47,13.97,15.97,11.73,20.28,11.02
> No. of Sub 15 solves: 21
> 1/3
> ...



Shouldn't it be 14.01 then?


----------



## Czery (Jun 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Shouldn't it be 14.01 then?



If you round it would be 14.01. If you truncate/floor, it would be 14.00. 
So yes, it should be.


----------



## Czery (Jun 10, 2013)

Round 90
Avg:15.31 
Sub 15s: 14
Details:
*13.92*, 17.34+, (*13.11*), 16.04, 17.33, (*13.12)*, *13.86*, *13.86*, *14.22*, 16.88, 16.27, 16.38, 15.15, (27.89), 16.77, *14.77,* 16.66, *14.70,* 16.13, *13.31,* *13.39*, *14.1*4, 15.41, 16.20, 15.39+, *14.51*, 17.02, *14.25*, *14.19,* (19.35)

Easy scrambles.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 10, 2013)

*Round 91 - Race to sub-18*

*Avg - 18.25*
*# of Sub-18's - 15*

18.67, 21.08, 18.86,*16.87*, *17.52*, 20.20, *16.04*, *17.17*, 20.16, (22.87), 20.00, 21.42, 18.11, *16.89*, 20.73, *15.57*, *17.08*, *(14.29)*, 22.21, 18.79, *17.82*, *17.62*, 18.27, *16.92*, *17.98*, *14.82*, 19.57, 18.67, *16.19*, *15.81*


----------



## Riley (Jun 11, 2013)

*Round 90 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
FaLoL - 28 (15.46) // 1/3
immortalchaos29 - 22 (16.91) // 1/3
TeddyKBG - 15 (18.25) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
Czery - 14 (15.31) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
IMSLOW1097 - 6 (13.97) // 
kasochi - 1 (14.41) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round 91 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1.	R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R' F L2 U2 L U R D' L U2	
2.	B2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L' D F' L2 U2 F R D2 F'	
3.	U' F2 R B' L F' D R2 L D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D	
4.	L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L R2 F D R' F2 U L2 B' R2	
5.	B' U2 B F2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 R F R2 D' F L' U L' B'	

6.	D2 L2 U2 L2 R F2 D2 R' D2 B2 U2 B' D2 R' B2 L D' L' F' L2 B2	
7.	B2 D2 L D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F L' R' D' L' U L F' U2	
8.	F2 L U2 L U2 F2 L R2 D2 L2 B2 F' L R D B F2 R2 F2 D' R2	
9.	D2 L D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 D L2 F L2 U R' B2 F R2 U	
10.	D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R' B2 R' B F' U' B R D2 L U2 B' U'	

11.	B L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F R D' F' U2 B L' U R' D L'	
12.	R' U2 R U2 F' R' U2 F2 L' F2 U' F2 B2 R2 D F2 U D R2	
13.	F2 U2 B2 D B2 U L2 U B2 L2 F' R D' F L R2 U B L2 R2 F2	
14.	U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B U2 R' U' L' B2 D' R2 F' L	
15.	D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U F2 D' R D' F D' F D R' D2 F2 U2

16.	U2 R2 U2 R' F2 D' L' F' U L2 U D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2	
17.	L2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D L F' R2 B2 D U2 B R' F U'	
18.	B2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 L B2 L U2 F2 D L R' B F2 U' R' D' F'	
19.	U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 R' D' U' B R2 B' R U2 F' R' U	
20.	D2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' R F' U B L2 D' L' F2 R2 U2	

21.	U2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U B D' U' L' R F2 U R' D2 R2	
22.	D L2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' B2 U L' B' L R D' B' L2 D	
23.	R2 U2 B' L2 B D2 F R2 B2 U2 L D L F L F D' B2 L B'	
24.	R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' D F U2 R U' L' D F R2 B2	
25.	L F2 R D2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R' U2 B R' F' U' R' B' L' B U' R	

26.	R U R2 L B R F B' D' B D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F'	
27.	D2 B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F U' F R' U' L2 F L'	
28.	U2 F U' D F' L' D' R F' R' U2 L2 U D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2	
29.	F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 B D B F2 R' F' L' B U2 L2	
30.	U L' U2 F L' F' L' B2 U' L D' F2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 11, 2013)

Round 91 - Sub 15
#sub15s: 16
avg: 15.00
13.80, 16.22, 18.59, 13.72, 16.62, 14.08, 15.31, 15.64, 13.66, 14.60, 13.77, 16.06, 15.19, 16.16, 14.59, 15.21, 18.84, 13.89, 12.32, 17.06, 13.38, 14.51, 14.76, 14.11, 13.66, 16.12, 16.76, 14.21, 16.78, 11.80

uniacto - 16 (15.00) // 0/3


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 12, 2013)

Round 91 (race to sub-12)
Average: 13.09
# of sub-12's = 7
15.00, 12.63, 14.93, 13.93, 13.77, 11.21, 11.85, 14.57, 11.46, 14.64, 13.37, 14.09, 12.70, 13.07, 11.41, 11.68, 13.53, 15.93, 12.18, 12.29, 11.12, 12.96, 12.41, 14.97, 12.92, 14.84, 12.59, 13.53, 12.76, 10.02


----------



## khoavo12 (Jun 15, 2013)

Round 91 - Race to sub 15

Average: 16.24
No. of subs: 9 

14.88, 15.97, 17.52, 18.31, 16.05, 14.86, 15.51, 14.55, 15.36, 18.08, 18.11, 18.32+, 20.12, 18.43, 17.13, 15.20, 15.81, 13.62, 17.57, 18.54, 17.17, (13.56), 15.30, 13.80, (22.75), 13.59, 14.59, 15.31, 16.60, 14.43


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 91 - Race to sub 15

Average: 16.04
No. of subs: 7 

17.67, 15.30, 18.20, 12.13, 16.55, 13.59, 17.01, 15.26, 14.50, 16.31, 19.69, 18.06, 14.94, 15.25, 14.22, 14.02, 15.93, 16.95, 15.65, 19.07, 15.25, 16.28, 16.35, 16.19, 16.08, 14.22, 17.69, 18.00, 15.39, 15.55


----------



## kasochi (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 91
Race to Sub 12
*Sub 12s: 3*
avg: 14.52

13.68, 13.52, 15.17, 17.15, *10.65*, 15.79, 13.89, 14.78, 14.55, 14.16, 14.69, 14.08, 33.02, 19.66, 15.11, 12.05, 14.80, 14.67, 18.06, *11.86*, 13.75, 12.67, 22.63, 12.57, 12.82, *11.55*, 15.08, 14.87, 12.83, 15.36

Three. Better than last.


----------



## Czery (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry for the late update. Finals are really killing me. >.<
*
Round 91.5 Results: (second 91st round)*

*Sub 18:
*
*Sub 15:*
khoavo12 - 9 (16.24) // 0/3
Outsmash - 7 (16.04) // 0/3
uniacto - 6 (16.19) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
IMSLOW1097 - 7 (13.09) // 0/3
Kasochi - 3 (14.52) // 0/3

*Sub 10:*


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 92 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	D2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' B L F' R B L U' R2 U2	
2.	U B' U2 F' R2 D F2 D2 L B R2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 R2	
3.	U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F' R' D F' L R' U' B R F'	
4.	D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 B' L' F D2 F2 R' B D' U' B U	
5.	F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' F' D' B' D2 U2 L2 U2 R' U	
6.	F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 R' D L' U' L2 B' D U2 B' L2	
7.	B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B F2 L2 R2 U' B L' B U R' D' L B' U2	
8.	R2 F' L2 F D2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' U L' D2 R D2 B U R'	
9.	D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 U B2 U L2 R2 F' U' B R2 U L B U' L' D2	
10.	L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 L F2 L D' L2 F' D' B F2 L2 U' L' D	
11.	L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' B' L2 F D R B L U' F' R2	
12.	R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R B D' R B2 D L	
13.	U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 L D' F' R F L2 B' R	
14.	L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 F' R' B' F2 L2 R U L F2 U2 F' D'	
15.	L2 F' R B R2 L2 B' U L' F R2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2	
16.	F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D' U' B2 L' F' U2 F' D2 U' B' D' L2 U'	
17.	U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F D R' F2 D2 F' L D U2 B2 R	
18.	B2 R F R B U' R U' D F' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2	
19.	U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B' R' D' F U2 R' B2 D L2	
20.	D L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L D2 F R B' R D' L' D' U'	
21.	L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 D B R2 D L' B F2 D2 B2	
22.	L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' B D2 B2 L' R U L2 B' L'	
23.	U F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D' R2 U2 F' D' F2 R U2 F U' F2 R	
24.	R' U L B D' L2 F2 R F B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2	
25.	L2 F L2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 L B D' F L2 D' B D R U'	
26.	L' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 F' L2 R' D B2 U' L B2 L' R2	
27.	B U F B R' F2 R2 D' F' L' U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 L2	
28.	D2 R' B' D2 L2 D R' L2 U B' L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2	
29.	U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' L' F R' B F R B' U R2	
30.	F2 B' D2 R' U' F U' D L2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 19, 2013)

Round 92
No. of sub12s: *8*
10.27, 14.54, 15.61, 13.55, 12.12, 15.07, 15.37+, (DNF(14.86)), (10.11), 14.82, 13.09, 11.69, 14.32, 10.25, 11.16, 14.76, 12.45, 14.44, 13.41, 15.03, 12.91, 12.83, 10.69, 12.20, 12.72, 12.24, 15.84, 11.08, 11.41, 16.13 = *13.21*


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2013)

Round 92

Race to sub-10

Sub 10's: 7
Average: 10.65
Times: 10.04, 11.95, 10.43, 11.15, 11.66, 9.32, 12.85, 9.89, 10.99, 11.10, 10.35, 10.62, 8.78, 10.17, 12.34, 12.00, 8.95, 11.25, 11.29, 9.46, 10.61, 9.06, 8.89, 10.52, 10.05, 11.32, 11.24, 11.12, 12.68, 10.03


----------



## uniacto (Jun 20, 2013)

R92

Sub 15

sub 15s: 15
avg: 14.87 (wot)
18.85, 14.99, 18.75, 12.40, 16.63, 11.88, 15.41, 10.89, 16.12, 13.59, 15.16, 15.99, 15.25, 14.06, 12.97, 14.76, 15.18, 14.16, 12.86, 15.72, 16.48, 13.22, 16.61, 15.03, 14.10, 14.59, 13.81, 17.21, 13.84, 16.50

uniacto - 15 (14.87) // 0/3


----------



## khoavo12 (Jun 24, 2013)

Round 92 - race to sub 15
Average: 16.25
No. of subs: 8

Time List:
1. 16.97 
2. 19.12 
3. 17.19 
4. 19.02 
5. 19.11 
6. *14.58 * 
7. 15.86 
8. 15.06 
9. 17.45 
10. 19.00 
11. *14.10 * 
12. 15.83 
13. *13.78* 
14. *12.43 * 
15. 16.35 
16. 17.70 
17. 16.02 
18. 17.58 
19. *14.50* 
20. 15.69 
21. 16.80 
22. 16.35 
23. 16.36 
24. *14.20* 
25. 18.11 
26. *13.96* 
27. 19.88 
28. *12.28 * 
29. 15.21 
30. 15.67


----------



## kasochi (Jun 25, 2013)

Round 92
Race to Sub 12
*Sub 12s: 2*
avg: 14.53

15.45, 12.22, 17.04, 16.53, 19.38, *11.61*, 13.96, 13.49, 12.78, 16.63, 14.67, 15.19, 14.03, 14.62, 13.29, 14.46, 15.39, 14.67, 15.41, 12.95, 15.37, 16.87, 23.93, 13.87, 14.23, 14.70, 15.12, 12.19, 12.59, *11.05*

How epic ending.


----------



## Riley (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry for the one day delay.

*Round Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Nadie 

*Sub 15:*
uniacto - 15 (14.87) // 0/3
khoavo12 - 

*Sub 12:*
uvafan - 8 (13.21) // 0/3
kasochi -2 (14.53) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
Riley - 7 (10.65) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*
Nadie

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 

*Round Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1.	L2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 B' U2 F' U' F D' B L' U' R U F U	
2.	U2 L F R B' R' U' F2 L D F L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 U2 B L2	
3.	D' U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 B R2 D U' R2 F L' R U' R2	
4.	L2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D U' R' F R2 D2 L2 F' R D R	
5.	F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L' B D' R2 D R F D L' R' F2

6.	L' D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U F' R D2 B' D' R' F2 D F'	
7.	U2 B F L2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 B2 R D2 B' U2 L' U2	
8.	D2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L' F D' L' B2 U2 L' R D F U2	
9.	R' B R2 U' R' L F' R2 B D R2 D2 F R2 B D2 F L2 B' D2 F	
10.	F2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' R F' L' B' F D L R' D2 F2

11.	R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 F D F2 D2 F2 U' R' U L F	
12.	R2 B L' D2 L' B D B L2 B U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2	
13.	R2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F D' F2 U' B2 L' R2 B L F'	
14.	R D R U R B2 U L U' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F R2	
15.	D' F' R2 F2 L' U' D R D B2 R2 F' B2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 F	

16.	F2 B L2 D' L2 U' B D' R F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 F2	
17.	B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 D L R' D B F R' D U2 F' U	
18.	L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' R U B' R2 F' U B' U2	
19.	F2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 U' R F2 U2 L2 R D2 L' F'	
20.	B D2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 F L2 U' L' R2 D B D2 F' D L F2	

21.	L2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L' B2 R2 B D' U F2 L F' U2	
22.	F2 D' R L' D R2 F D B R F2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U2	
23.	U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B L D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D'	
24.	U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 R' U' B2 L D B R2 F' D2 L	
25.	L2 F U2 B' U2 F' R2 B L2 B' F R' B2 L' B D U2 B' D U' F2	

26.	F2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 L B' L' D U' R D' B'	
27.	U2 B2 L D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L F2 R2 B D' U F2 R' D2 F R F' D2	
28.	U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 L D2 B F D' F2 R' B D'	
29.	D B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R' D' F2 L B' F2 D' L2 U F2	
30.	B2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 L D' U L' B D R D2 U' R2


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Round 93
Race to sub 18
Average: 18.35
Number of sub 18 solves: 11
Times:
19.40, 16.92, 20.20, 18.52, 15.46, 18.16, 17.66, 18.68, (20.80), 18.00, 16.92, 17.58, 19.74, 17.96 (+2), 19.80, 17.30, (12.56) (PB!), 16.78, 19.66, 19.18, 18.66, 20.02, 18.30, 19.62, 17.26, 19.70, 17.64, 18.84, 20.74, 18.56.


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 93 
Race to sub 18
Average: 17.78
Number of sub 18 solves: 17
Times: (12.06), 17.28, 17.58, 17.59, 20.06, 14.46, 17.44, 17.90, 18.78, 19.91,	(23.97), 17.09, 19.13, 19.83, 15.53,	16.58, 20.19, 15.69, 18.40, 16.25 17.55, 14.46, 16.30, 15.16, 18.21,	20.34+, 18.60, 14.88, 20.72+, 21.36.


Wow I got kinda shaky at the end, and the first entry was a nice pll skip.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 93
Race to sub12
sub12s: *13*
13.95, 13.23, 11.65, (17.43), 15.59, 11.92, 11.26, 11.59, 13.84, 12.90, 10.61, (16.63), 11.42, 14.46, 12.75, 12.98, 11.76, 11.04, 12.20, 12.00, 13.07, 13.25, 11.11, 11.11, 12.32, 13.26, 9.97, 11.62, 11.61, 12.79 = *12.57*


----------



## kasochi (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 93
Race to Sub 12
*Sub 12s: 5*
avg: 13.61

13.21, 15.47, 17.17, 13.23, 14.59, 12.53, 16.32, 13.69, 14.01, 15.08, 13.60, *11.79*, *11.88*, 12.45, 12.27, 12.35, 13.78, 17.16, 12.59, 12.72, 15.48, 15.31, *11.52*, *11.77*, 12.81, *11.59*, 14.73, 15.80, 14.25, 12.06

5, Personal hi score.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 93
Race to sub 15
avg: 14.82
# subs: 16
13.74, 14.41, 13.66, 15.20, 15.02, 13.81, 16.06, 14.01, 12.90, 15.86, 15.25, 16.34, 16.90, 16.78, 15.62, 13.96, 16.87, 11.15, 13.59, 14.32, 14.21, 13.35, 12.93, 15.19, 16.96, 14.07, 15.08, 17.09, 14.38, 14.73

uniacto - 16 (14.82) // 0/3

i suck lol.


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 93
Race to sub 18
Average: 18.62
Number of sub 18 solves: 11
Times:
16.08, 18.22, 23.94, 17.83, 16.58, 19.89, 16.55, 18.69, 17.16, 17.04, 16.18, 18.23, 18.93, 19.49, 21.11, 18.37, 19.75, 17.79, 17.78, 20.38, 17.30, 18.91, 19.93, 19.00, 18.93, 22.61, 19.85, 16.72, 18.75, 21.06

I hope that I can get all times under 20 next time.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 29, 2013)

Round 93
Race to sub-15
Average: 15.41
Number of sub-15 solves: 15
Times:

12.66, 16.05, 13.22, 15.17, 13.53, 15.38, 13.26, 15.44, 17.78, 15.69, 14.75, 16.49, 15.34, 12.67, 14.62, 13.98, 15.17, 14.25, 19.11, 12.22, 19.15, 13.95, 14.66, (10.72), (25.54), 20.47, 15.40, 15.72, 16.68, 21.86

I decided that I need to force myself to start practicing again. Average actually would have been sub-15 and pretty awesome if I hadn't completely thrown it at the end. 3 sup-20s right in the last 6 solves... what a joke. Pretty awful, most of them were because I was trying to remember new OLLs (and messed up on some of them). The 10 single was nice though.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 1, 2013)

Round 93
Race to sub 18
Average: 16.56
Subs: 24

19.21, 17.55, 16.50, 16.57, 14.99, 16.99, 13.68, 14.49, 16.77, (13.41), 17.65, (13.67), 16.36, 18.17, 14.73, 17.41, (20.41), 18.13, 15.04, 14.45, 17.44, 15.27, 17.78, 19.04, 16.40, 18.88, 15.05, (19.92), 14.47, 17.51

(Sub 15s: 8)


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jul 6, 2013)

Round 93
Race to sub10
Average : 10.17
Subs : 11

times :
10.69, 10.34, 12.39, 10.00, 10.44, 11.60, (8.66), 10.75, (7.16), (8.61), 10.09, (9.43), 10.30, 10.83, 12.80, (9.29), (8.77), (9.55), (8.80), 10.37, 10.42, 10.47, 11.07, (9.65), 10.68, (9.80), 11.06, 11.67, 10.03, (9.69)

Nice avge and also nice single , best AO5 was 9.12 and best AO12 was 9.60


----------



## khoavo12 (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 93
Race to sub 15
No. of subs: 7
Average: 16.38

16.90, 17.60, (20.92), 19.05, 18.29, 18.18, 14.44, 17.52, 15.97, 17.80, 12.94, 13.59, 16.07, 17.10, 13.94, 19.40, 14.77, 15.12, 14.82, 15.57, 16.30, 18.75, 16.12, 15.67, 15.19, (12.67), 15.27, 19.99, 16.40, 15.87


----------



## Czery (Jul 9, 2013)

DONE! gogogogo
*
Round 93 Results:*

*Sub 18:
immortalchaos29* - *24* (16.54) // *1/3*
Patrick M - 17 (17.78) // 0/38h13 - 11 (18.35) // 0/3
AntiKrister - 11 (18.62) // 0/3


*Sub 15:*
uniacto - 16 (14.82) // 0/3
iEnjoyCubing - 15 (15.41) // 0/3
khoavo12 - 7 (16.38) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
uvafan - 13 (12.57) // 0/3
kasochi - 5 (13.61) // 0/3

*Sub 10:*
zzDanielzz29 - 11 (10.17) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 rounds in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx 
- New rounds are every Monday

*Round 94 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 R B U L U R2 B' D L2 F' D2 
2. D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F U' R2 B' R F U' L' U R2 
3. F2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F D2 L' B' D B2 F U L F' U 
4. R' D F2 L' F2 L2 U' R D2 F L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' 
5. R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R D B D2 U B R F2 
6. B2 F2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F L' B2 U2 F L' R 
7. B' D2 B' D2 B' L U' D' B' R2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 L D2 B2 R' 
8. F2 L2 D' B2 D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' R D2 U2 F2 L' U2 F D' 
9. R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U F L2 F2 D' B2 U' R U' F R' 
10. L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F' U R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R B F' 
11. R2 U2 F U D2 R L2 F U2 L U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' 
12. F L B' R' U F R F U B' U2 D2 B R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F' U2 
13. L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D F2 D F L' D2 L U2 B' L' B' F2 R 
14. R B2 L F L F B' L2 D F B2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 
15. U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F L2 D2 F L2 R' F' D L F2 R2 U' B R' F2 
16. F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F D U2 L D' B L' F' U2 B R' 
17. F2 L2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 R U2 B' U B2 D B2 U F' U L2 R' 
18. B D2 F D2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 B D' L2 F R' D' B2 L' R' B U 
19. U R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 R F2 D F' L' R B' F2 L U' 
20. U' R' F2 U2 L' F R U R' F2 L U2 B2 U2 L' U2 D2 F2 R' 
21. U2 B2 L' F' D' B2 L' F L' F U2 B R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' 
22. D' R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 R2 D F2 U' L' D' R D2 R F' U2 R2 D' U' 
23. L2 B2 R F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R F' R D L B2 D' F' L2 R' D' 
24. R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 R' U2 F' R' U B' R2 B U' F 
25. L U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 F U' R2 D L' B F' R' U' B 
26. U' L D' R' B R U2 D F U' L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 
27. R' F U2 B2 L' D R U2 L U L2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' 
28. D L' U2 D R' U' D' B2 R U L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 
29. D2 U F2 U B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U B' R2 F' D' F' L' R' U' L' B2 
30. U2 L' U R2 F D2 B' L F R2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 R D2 L2 D2



Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 10, 2013)

Round 94
Race to sub 12
Average: 12.91
Number of sub 12's: 7

Times:
11.76, 12.48, 15.81, 12.35, 13.81, 14.98, 12.70, 13.14, 13.58, 12.62, 13.04, 13.04, 13.55, 13.07, 12.26, 13.09, 11.62, 11.17, 13.81, 13.84, 11.46, 11.66, 13.14, 11.33, 17.02, 12.26, 12.66, 11.70, 14.46, 12.31


----------



## kasochi (Jul 10, 2013)

Round 94
Race to Sub 12
Sub 12s: *4*
avg: 13.60

*11.59*, 12.99, 12.47, 13.33, 21.67, 14.60, 12.67, 12.70, 14.92, 14.81, 13.21, 12.63, 16.31, 16.16, 14.93, 13.12, 15.67, 14.30, *11.36*, 12.56, *11.34*, 16.37, *10.88*, 13.19, 13.22, 13.80, 12.94, 14.04, 13.38, 12.82


----------



## Bh13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Round 94:
Race to sub 18:
number of sub 18 solves: 9
*Average: 18.73*
Times: 19.63, 19.61, 16.58, 18.09, 17.69, 19.86, 19.19, 19.61, 18.75, 18.69, 21.47, 15.89, 20.97, 18.53, 21.42, 19.49, 18.72, 17.91, 19.44, 18.34, 17.84, 19.77, 16.31, 17.83, 19.20, 18.72, 19.47, 16.84, 18.33, 17.61


----------



## Riley (Jul 16, 2013)

*ATTENTION! There is one new rule being added to this competition:*

In your post, you must now include your results in the following format:

Your Username - # of sub X's (Average) // x/3

This will allow Czery and I to easily input your guys' results. 

For example, if I was posting my results and got 10 sub 10's and my average was 10.35, I would post:

Riley - 10 (10.35) // 0/3
(Also put your times below and any comments)

If you got more than 20 sub x's in the past round, change that 0/3 to 1/3, and so on.

Thanks!

*Round 94 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Bh13 - 9 (18.73) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
None

*Sub 12:*
RaresB - 7 (12.91) // 0/3
kasochi - 4 (13.60) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
None

*Sub 8:*
None

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 95 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1.	U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F L R D' B2 L2 U B2 F' R'	
2.	R2 B D2 U2 B U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 U' R' U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D	
3.	D2 L2 U F B2 R2 L B2 R' D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 B	
4.	F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' F' R B' U2 R U2 B2 L' U	
5.	L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' U' R' F R D' U' L' F R' D' B	

6.	U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' L' U' F' R U' R' B2 L'	
7.	U2 D' B' U2 F' U2 D' R' L2 F D2 L2 B L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2	
8.	B2 D2 F' D2 R D L F U F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' L2 B'	
9.	F2 B R U' L2 D' F2 U2 B' R' F B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D' F2	
10.	R' L2 F L F' R B U' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D L2	

11.	D2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' F U' F2 D' L' D B' R D' U	
12.	F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L F' L B2 R' U' R2 D'	
13.	U2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R' F' L D' R' B2	
14.	D2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 D L2 R' U2 F' D2 U2 F R U2 L' U'	
15.	D L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 R' D' U2 B' D U2 F' D' U	

16.	U' R2 D F2 U B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 R F2 D U R' F R' U L D	
17.	R2 D2 U B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 D2 R U' L B' R' D' F2 L' B2 U'	
18.	B2 R' L' B R F U L2 B U D' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2	
19.	F R' U L' F' U L2 U D2 L U' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U2	
20.	D2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R' F' D R' D U2 R U2 L U2

21.	D F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' B' L B' D' F2 L R' D2	
22.	L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 B D' F2 L' D B2 L U F D'	
23.	L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D L2 R' U F L B' U' R' F L U F2	
24.	R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F D2 U' L2 B2 L2 B F R F2	
25.	U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R' F2 D R2 F' L R2 F' U2 R' U'	

26.	L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R' F' D2 L' D B L2 B2 U' F2	
27.	D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R D L' D' L U2 B U L' B'	
28.	U B2 U R U2 D2 F R F2 D' F' R2 F L2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2	
29.	U B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R F' U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B' R2	
30.	R2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F' D' L' R2 B2 R2 F R' F2


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uniacto (Jul 16, 2013)

uniacto - 19 (14.65) // 0/3

so close. 

17.91, 13.31, 16.32, 18.31, 13.10, 14.31, 18.75, 13.74, 11.57, 14.49, 16.75, 12.30, 15.40, 12.94, 12.99, 16.68, 12.98, 14.73, 10.76, 17.54, 16.30, 12.81, 13.18, 13.82, 15.43, 16.41, 14.58, 14.08, 14.80, 14.05


----------



## Riley (Jul 17, 2013)

Race to sub 10

Riley - 10 (10.40) // 0/3

Times: 10.16, 10.26, 9.98, 11.05, 10.23, 9.78, 9.29, 12.95, 11.51, 10.64, 11.94, 9.77, 10.77, 11.93, 8.47, 8.74, 9.58, 9.59, 10.79, 10.07, 11.03, 9.94, 10.05, 10.13, 10.72, 11.05, 10.64, 9.82, 11.63, 10.07


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 18, 2013)

*Round 95 (Race to Sub 18)*
Times: 20.25, 18.93, 19.54, 16.53, 20.27, 20.10, 17.13, 18.31, 19.85, 19.32, 24.07, 18.88, 25.81, 19.74, 17.77, 19.60, 22.70, 20.36, 19.97, 17.59, 20.05, 16.55, 21.83, 21.49, 23.55, 19.47, 17.50, 20.20, 19.26, 19.86

That 22nd solve could have been a PB had I not screwed up the U perm 

Spaxxy - 6 (19.75) // 0/3


----------



## Czery (Jul 18, 2013)

czery - 11 (16.59) // 0/3

21.25, *13.41*, 19.22,* 14.26, *16.74, 17.73, 17.94,* 13.8*1, 20.25, 15.52, 19.68, 13*.82,* 16.40, 15.52, (*11.58*), (*13.06*), 18.67, 17.62, (23.66), 16.85, 1*4.89,* 17.12, 16.53, 14*.97,* (22.29), 18.54, 15.66, *13.42*, *13.31*, *18.11*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 19, 2013)

Round 95 (Race to sub 15)

sneaklyfox - 12 (15.27) // 0/3

Times: *13.57*, *13.15*, 17.40, *14.67*, 16.17, 16.61, 15.15, 15.60, 15.74, *14.57*, 15.42, *14.09*, 16.69, 15.39, *14.18*, *12.87*, *14.68*, 17.41, 16.95, *12.68*, 17.49, *13.86*, *12.81*, *13.63*, 17.27, 17.54, 15.49, 15.01, 16.05, 15.32
Comments: I should do this more often. I forgot that I usually do better on forum races than during practice time for some strange reason. And here I got a new PB Ao5 = 13.43.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 21, 2013)

Round 95 (race to sub 18)

Patrick M - 21 (17.19) // 1/3

Times: 18.38, 17.07, 15.62, 17.86, 17.44+, 19.06, 19.33, 14.18, 17.32, 17.34, 16.46, (21.32), 20.09, 17.41, 13.87, 17.76, 15.11, 17.64, 18.77, (12.64), 19.76, 16.92, 17.49, 14.46, 17.79, 19.57, 17.12, 14.82, 15.17, 17.92.

My current average of like 500 cubes is 16.98 so this really isn't a surprise. I just want to know that i'm staying consistent.
Also, yay 12.64


----------



## uvafan (Jul 21, 2013)

Race to sub12
Round 95
13.56, 13.76, 12.54, 12.56, 13.43, 11.95, 11.46, 11.48, 11.43, 13.19, 12.77, (10.89), 11.13, 13.03, (9.73), 13.17, 11.57, 11.70, 13.59, 10.99, 12.95, 12.68, 11.27, 12.72, 12.64, 13.88, (14.01), 11.24, (15.15), 12.74

uvafan - 12(12.44)//0/3


----------



## Bh13 (Jul 22, 2013)

Round 95:
Race to sub 18
Bh13 - 21 (17.48) // 1/3
Times: 19.08, 14.52, 15.46, 15.18, 16.24, 18.00, 17.56, 15.80, 17.18, 20.36, 21.48, 14.62, 16.94, 17.12, 16.06, 18.34, 18.74, 16.98, 22.66, 17.38, 16.22, 15.44, 16.66, 17.36, 18.38, 16.40, 17.66, 17.50, 21.46, 17.86.

Took me forever to warm up.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 22, 2013)

Round 95
Race to sub15 *OH*
Ninja Storm - 4 (17.22) // 0/3
Times: 17.18, 16.68, (13.80), 16.80, (21.99), 15.31, 20.29, 14.23, 17.43, 16.11, (23.01), 15.67, 19.11, 14.11, 15.72, 15.97, 15.69, 17.64, 20.59, 16.88, 18.79, 16.63, 15.46, 16.64, 20.04, 21.68, 18.91, (12.90), 16.97, 17.28

First time doing this. Three counting 20s make me even happier about the overall average.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Round 95*

*Race to Sub 18*

David1994-17(17.70) // 0/3
Times: 19.52, 15.70, 20.97, 18.81, 18.06, 15.43, 18.72, 17.60, 18.01, 15.55, 21.65, 15.68, 14.32, 17.51, 16.10, 16.88, 19.94, 17.74, 18.99, 14.73, 18.53, 16.52, 17.71, 16.79, 14.95, 23.92, 20.07, 16.57, 17.51, 19.30

First time participating and had a few pops so happy overall.


----------



## Czery (Jul 23, 2013)

*Round 95 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Patrick M - 21 (17.19) // *1/3
*Bh13 - 21 (17.48) // *1/3
*David1994-17(17.70) // 0/3
Spaxxy - 6 (19.75) // 0/3
Ninja Storm [OH] - 4 (17.22) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
uniacto - 19 (14.65) // 0/3
sneaklyfox - 12 (15.27) // 0/3
czery - 11 (16.59) // 0/3

*Sub 12:
*uvafan - 12(12.44)//0/3

*Sub 10:* 
Riley - 10 (10.40) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 96 Scrambles:
*



Spoiler: Scrambles



1 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U' D L2 F R D2 L2 F' U2 F R2 F R2 B'
2 D U B2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R B L' B' D2 B' D L F U L2
3 F2 L U2 F2 R D2 R' B2 L B R2 D' F R F U2 F2 L2 D F'
4 F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R U' B U2 R' D R2 B' R D F2
5 U2 R2 L U2 R' U F' R2 U2 D' R2 U2 R L2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 L'
6 R2 B L2 U B' R U2 L2 B' L U' R D2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 B2
7 D2 U' F2 D' L2 D' L' D2 U F U' L F' L' B D F'
8 D' R' U B D R2 L U2 B U2 B' U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2
9 R' D2 L' D L B2 U' F B2 U' D' L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L' D2
10 U' D' L2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' F D' R U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F B'
11 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 B D B L U L2 R B R' D
12 U' F' B R' B2 L' U' L' U' R' U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 B2
13 L2 F' D2 U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 D B D' F' U' B2 F U R U' L
14 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' B F2 D2 U R D2 R' D R2 U' L U'
15 U' F' D F2 U2 B' R U' F2 B D R' D2 L' U2 D2 R2 F2 U2
16 F' D2 U2 B D2 B U2 F' L2 R' D B L2 D2 U L R U' F L2
17 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F' U2 L2 B R F2 U L' F2 D' L' B2 D F R
18 R2 B R2 D' L' U B U B2 U R F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' U2 L'
19 B2 D2 F D2 F' L2 D2 B R' U R' U' F L' U2 L' B2 L' U
20 U L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R' B2 L' U2 R F U2 F L B R2
21 D2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' B' U L2 B' D B2 F' D L'
22 U2 F' R2 B U2 B' F' L2 R2 U B' L U' B D R F L2 F2 U2
23 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F L2 F' D2 U L2 B' D' F L F R' U2 L2 D
24 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 R U2 L D' F' U2 F' U' L B U' R2 D2
25 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L' B R U L' B2 U L U2 F U'
26 D2 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 L F D U2 B D2 F2 D' B D2 R
27 B R2 L B' R D B U F' U' F' U R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2
28 R' D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R B2 F2 D' L2 F' L' B F2 D F U B
29 D' B' U2 F L' B' D L2 F' U2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2
30 U R2 D2 F' U D' L D L B' L2 U2 R2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 96

Race to sub-18

No. of sub-18 solves: 14

Session average = 18.20

18.49, 18.57, 16.51, 20.79, 17.57,20.76, 14.59, 18.26, 15.22, 16.12,16.57, 16.18, 21.34, 16.94, 16.56,20.39, 15.17, 23.66, 15.66, 19.05,21.22, 22.87, 18.24, 17.28, 17.32,19.21, 18.30, 20.18, 19.44, 17.15

kunparekh18 - 14 (18.20) // 0/3


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 25, 2013)

immortalchaos29 - 23 (16.75) // 2/3

Round 96

Race to sub 18

Subs: 23
Avg: 16.75

17.67, 17.72, 17.82, 16.10, 15.74, 14.99, 18.99, 17.81, (20.31), 19.72, 17.13, 14.65, 18.23, 15.87, 17.99, 15.34, 14.07, 14.17, (19.96), 16.10, 17.01, 18.09, 18.82, 17.62, 13.26, (12.64), (13.11), 16.99, 16.83, 16.77

Awesome end to an otherwise very mediocre week. 14.40 Ao5


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

Round 96 (race to sub 18)

Patrick M - 24 (2) (avg = 15.94!) // 2/3

Times: 16.74, 17.64, 13.42, 16.18, 14.56, 14.32, 14.97, 13.59, 14,70, 13.16, 15.23, 16.02, (21.78), 16.13, 16.51, 15.58, 17.36, 14.98, 13.92, (12.94), 13.76, 15.50, 18.15, 18.68, 19.12, 18.37, 15.46, 18.56, 15.94, 14.91.

Got pb ao12. 
No really one single amazing time, but very fast solves for me overall. Extremely proud. Previous ao1000 finished the day before yielded 17.10, so this is nice.


I'll be ordering my graduation hat to come in next monday


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 27, 2013)

sub12, no of sub12s: 8

14.76, 14.53, 16.65, 11.82, 12.80, 11.63, 14.88, 14.10, 12.25, 12.42, 12.23, 13.18, 13.57, 12.72, 11.97, 11.04, 12.75, 13.50, 13.78, 10.78, 13.55, 11.87, 20.34, 12.48, 14.01, 11.69, 14.29, 14.13, 14.50, 11.35 = 13.11


----------



## uniacto (Jul 29, 2013)

uniacto - 15 (15.04) // 0/3

16.80, 15.45, 13.66, 16.65, 14.98, 15.92, 13.01, 13.53, 14.09, 15.57, 16.56, 15.63, 22.25, 17.24, 16.25, 15.74, 13.32, 14.67, 12.20, 11.99, 19.33, 13.35, 14.74, 14.77, 15.25, 14.18, 15.05, 17.49, 14.85, 11.35

dat inconsistency.


----------



## Maniac (Jul 30, 2013)

*Round 96
Race to sub-15*
Maniac - 12 (16.12) // 0/3
Times: 12.75, 20.48, 18.99, 13.18, 19.04, 14.49, 20.10, 16.03, 19.71, 17.14, 16.82, 21.30, 13.71, 14.64, 15.04, 20.67, 15.52, 17.48, 14.02, 15.58, 14.88, 14.87, 16.34, 16.01, 14.82, 13.15, 15.30, 13.07, 14.88, 16.81

First time! Waayy more inconsistent than usual. But a decent amount of sub-15s. The average was higher than usual.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 30, 2013)

*ROUND 96*
*RACE TO SUB 15*

I am very disappointed with my self. 

Ross The Boss - 4 (16.77) // 0/3

16.93[*], 19.39, 15.95, 17.63, 16.60, 17.04, 15.91, 20.00, 17.50, 15.55, 17.87, 16.32, 16.63, 12.46[1], 14.40[2], 17.15, 14.12[3], 17.85, 16.31, 15.90, 17.75, 18.12, 17.68, 17.88, 17.61, 16.90, 15.33, 17.97, 16.38, 14.78[4*]


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 31, 2013)

Soooo I guess the rounds are coming a bit late? It said every monday and it's tuesday nao.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 31, 2013)

Round 96
Race to sub-15

Number of sub-15s: 16
Average: 15.04

Times:

15.93, 16.08, 12.55, 14.42, 13.68, 11.77, 15.31, 18.37, 12.70, (11.50), 13.55, 14.27, 15.57, 13.54, 12.47, 13.02, 19.78+, 12.52, 13.44, 17.06, 19.38, 15.52, 15.65, (DNF), 18.49, 12.76, 14.72, 22.35, 14.36, 15.86

Very disappointed with the last 10 solves or so. Ruined the fact that the average could have been sub-15. That was compensated by my 13.59 Ao12 though, which is a PB.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

Round 96 
Race to sub-10

Number of sub-10s: 24

9.30, 9.75, 8.64, 9.39, 9.40, 10.34, 8.11, 9.80, 8.73, 9.32, (11.55), 9.70, 8.95, 10.51, 9.73, 9.23, 9.67, (12.13), 9.32, 8.86, 9.46, 10.69, 9.44, 9.45, 8.68, 10.21, 9.55, 9.76, (7.87), (7.91)=9.46

Would you mind making a sub-9 thingy? Sub-10 is too easy for me now

KCuber - 24 (9.44) // 0/3


----------



## Riley (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry guys for not updating last Monday. I got back from Worlds very late Sunday night, had band camp Monday morning at 7 am, and was just all around too tired and lazy to do this. The same goes for the other days. I will update it Monday so we stay on track.

Czery and I will add the sub-9 category Kevin.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Aug 3, 2013)

Round 96

Race to sub-16

No. of sub-16 solves: 17

Session average = 15.77

* 1. 15.62 *
2. 17.14 
*3. 15.87 *
*4. 15.29 
5. 15.09 
6. 13.87 
7. 15.56 *
8. 17.20 
* 9. 14.23 *
10. 17.38 
*11. 14.62 *
12. 17.45 
13. 17.15 
*14. 15.53*
15. 17.53 
*16. 15.37 
17. 13.61 
18. 15.19 
19. 13.94 *
20. 16.20 
21. 16.25 
*22. 15.73 *
23. 16.17 
24. 16.51 
*25. 14.82 *
26. 18.57 
27. 16.06 
*28. 14.48 *
29. 16.64 
*30. 14.56 *


----------



## kasochi (Aug 4, 2013)

Round 96
Race to sub12

kasochi - 4 (14.02) // 0/3

*11.03*, 17.61, 15.03, 14.34, 13.54, 12.85, *10.97*, 15.78, 14.16, 14.40, 12.89, 12.46, 12.33, 14.05, 14.13, 16.81, 14.66, *11.74*, 13.14, 13.63, 14.93, 12.28, 14.91, 14.77, 18.73, 19.39, *11.22*, 12.33, 15.36, 15.23


----------



## Riley (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for waiting everyone.  My bad for not posting results sooner.

*Round 96 Results:*

*Sub 18:*
Patrick M - 24 (15.94!) // *2/3* - Nice! So close!
immortalchaos29 - 23 (16.75) // *2/3* - Getting close! 
kunparekh18 - 14 (18.20) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
iEnjoyCubing - 16 (15.04) // 0/3 - Format please.
uniacto - 15 (15.04) // 0/3
Maniac - 12 (16.12) // 0/3 - Thanks for joining!
Ooi Yan Qing - 8 (15.77) // 0/3 - For future reference, please read the instructions of this race below. There is no sub-16 race. And please put your results in the same format as everyone else. Thank you.
Ross The Boss - 4 (16.77) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
JianhanC - 8 (13.11) // 0/3 - Format please. 
kasochi - 4 (14.02) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
KCuber - 24 (9.44) // *1/3* - I added sub-9 for next time. You're too fast!

*Sub 9:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
*- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3*
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!


*Round 97 Scrambles:*

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1.	B2 D B2 R2 D U' R2 B2 U R2 U2 F' U F2 U2 R D B' R' D2 R2	
2.	B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U L U' F' D R B F' L2 R2 D'	
3.	U D' F U2 R' L U' R2 L' B' R2 B' U2 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2	
4.	L2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F2 U2 F' L2 R U B' R2 F2 L' D L2 F U	
5.	L D2 L' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' B' D F2 L D' F2 L D' R2	

6.	L2 B R2 B L2 D2 B D2 B L2 U' R F2 D2 U2 B R' B' U' R F'	
7.	B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 D2 F D' B L' F2 U R' D' U2 B'	
8.	F' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 D' L B F' L F' U2 L' F2 D	
9.	U2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D B' U' R' D2 B F' R F2 R2	
10.	R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U L' D2 B' U2 B F' D' L F' U'	

11.	F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' U' L2 U' L' F' D2 F' R D' R2 B' D' B	
12.	U2 R2 B R' D' L U' L2 B R' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 D' R2 B2	
13.	U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' L D' U2 L U2 R F' U	
14.	L' D2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 L' B R U2 R2 B' F D U2 F'	
15.	F R2 U2 F' R' B' U' L D' F2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2	

16.	B L2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B U' L F' U' B U' L2 R F R U	
17.	U2 R2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 U R2 B2 F R2 U R D2 L'	
18.	L' U2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 U L' R U' R F U2	
19.	U2 L U' R D R2 U2 B' R' F B2 R2 U2 B D2 B U2 D2 L2 D2	
20.	D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U F' D F' L2 F' L B D' L2 R'	

21.	B D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B D' F2 U F U2 L' U B2 L2 R' D'	
22.	R2 F2 L F2 L' B2 L R2 U2 L B2 D' B' D' L F' R' B2 D R2 D2	
23.	F2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' D' B' F U' L B' U L' D' B	
24.	L U2 F U2 F2 R F2 L B U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2	
25.	R' L2 U' B L' B R2 F U R' U' F2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 D L2	

26.	U' B' R L' U2 F' L D F' U' F' R2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' R2 B2	
27.	R F2 L' B2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R2 D2 F L B2 F2 L' F' D' R D U2	
28.	U L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 L' D R' F' R' F R' F' R' U2	
29.	F2 L D B U2 F R' U2 D B' U2 B D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 F	
30.	L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U B R' U2 R2 B L D' L R' F'


Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 6, 2013)

uniacto - 20 (14.49) // 1/3

10.02, 14.88, 13.28, 12.53, 19.85, 13.98, 17.86, 12.65, 15.53, 13.10, 16.16, 15.82, 12.00, 14.11, 17.56, 14.67, 17.48, 13.90, 13.62, 14.64, 16.67, 12.03, 13.71, 14.25, 16.01, 11.30, 13.78, 15.50, 14.80, 14.01

yusssss DDDD that 10.02 at the beginning was a PLL skip. =.= I cant believe I didn't get a sub 10 on that one


----------



## uvafan (Aug 6, 2013)

Race to sub12
Round 96

uvafan - 10(12.65) // 0/3

11.23, 11.60, 12.05, 12.58, 12.10, 12.21, 12.80, 11.81, 15.17, (8.64), (16.08), 12.27, 15.34, (10.42), 11.53, 14.16, 12.78, 11.40, 10.87, (16.12), 12.56, 12.05, 10.76, 12.90, 14.41, 15.89, 13.09, 12.77, 12.49, 11.99 

Aurora is underrated. 8.64 was fullstep.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 6, 2013)

Race to sub 18
Round 96

immortalchaos29 - 25 (15.74) // 3/3

Sub 15s: 14!

(12.76), 16.74, 13.71, (20.13), 17.22, 18.09, 13.68, 16.07, 14.64, 18.10, 19.12, 15.73, 16.11, 14.91, 16.01, 17.10, 14.64, 14.78, (20.07), 15.91, 16.84, 17.33, 14.40, 14.13, 13.82, (11.08), 17.13, 13.91, 13.87, 14.10

Like a boss. Time to work on sub 15!


----------



## Czery (Aug 9, 2013)

Race 2 Sub 15 
Round 96

Czery - 5 (17.25 ) // 0/3

17.58, 16.62, (*11.86*), 18.40, 14.75, (26.80), 16.80, 18.02, 16.32, *14.2*2, 19.94+, 17.18, 17.76, *14.4*5, 16.97, 15.37, 18.14, 16.26, 20.72, 17.44, 16.25, 20.46, 17.15, 19.57, (35.55), (*9.98*), 15.52, 18.37+, 19.52, *14.73

*Re-learning look ahead.


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 9, 2013)

Race to Sub 18
Round 97

Patrick M - 21 (17.39) // - *3/3! (yay)

*19.03, 17.93, 17.56, 17.54, 16.38, (25.04), 16.32, 13.17, 18.30, 15.59, 19.67, 16.80, 15.31, 21.18, 15.76, 18.24, 17.42, (12.55), 16.29, 16.34, 18.64, 15.14, 21.60, 17.16, 16.69, 15.80, 17.02, 17.21, 18.98, 17.05.

Comments - Cannot believe how crazy the times were. I just mustve been a little 'off' on this average. anyway I find myself getting 12's kind of occasionally now a days. My first sub 10 has got to be right around the corner. Earlier this week i finished an ao1000 that was 16.98 i think so...Hopefully im sub 18 haha . 

*Puts grad cap on*


----------



## kasochi (Aug 12, 2013)

Round 97
Race to sub12

kasochi - 3 (14.56) // 0/3

14.30, 13.59, 14.40, *11.11*, *11.81*, 14.17, 15.97, 15.40, 13.00, 16.01, 13.49, 13.99, 12.56, 17.11, 17.79, 15.08, *11.81*, 18.06, 13.06, 14.45, 13.46, 16.90, 16.49, 15.55, 12.81, 15.72, 13.83, 14.04, 14.22, 17.99

mmm...


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm back! Could you leave my name in there instead of my username?
*Race to Sub-12*

Shane Grogan - 11 (12.58) // 0/3

12.38, 10.55, 12.97, (22.64)[lolfail], 12.20, 14.22, 11.51, 10.70, 12.23, 14.53, 14.30, 11.61, 12.26, (9.34), 12.60, 10.58, 15.77, 13.44, 12.24, (16.62), 14.39, (10.37), 14.60, 13.01, 12.77, 10.38, 11.27, 11.55, 11.75, 13.26


----------



## Czery (Aug 15, 2013)

*Round Results 96:*


*Sub 18:*
immortalchaos29 - 25 (15.74) // *3/3 -Congratz!*
Patrick M - 21 (17.39) // *3/3 - Yay!*

*Sub 15:*
uniacto - 20 (14.49) // *1/3*
Czery - 5 (17.25 ) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
Shane Grogan - 11 (12.58) // 0/3
uvafan - 10 (12.65) // 0/3
kasochi - 3 (14.56) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*


The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 97 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Strawberry











Spoiler: scrambles



1. L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R F' L' U2 R U2 B D' F' U 
2. L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F' L' B2 L' B2 D' B2 F' D2 L' U F 
3. L2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 U' L U R D L B' L F U 
4. F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 U L2 F2 L' B2 R D B F' R B' D' L2 
5. B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L F L F' R D U' L' F2

6. F D2 U2 B L2 B D2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R D' B2 L2 B R2 F' R F 
7. U F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' B' D' B' L' R F' L U R' F' 
8. R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 R' D' L2 F D B U L2 F' U 
9. R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R B F R F' U2 R F' D F' 
10. R2 D U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F' U' L B2 F R2 F' U2 L U2 

11. F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U R2 U L2 B' D2 L' R2 D U' L2 R B' U' 
12. F' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 L2 B L R' D' L U R2 B2 R F U2 
13. R D F' D R U' R U' F D2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 D B2 D' 
14. B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' U2 L F2 L2 F' U2 R' D' U' R' F2 L2 D' F 
15. B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F R U' B L F2 D' R2 B 

16. B2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 L' B' D2 L2 B' U' B2 L' F2 L 
17. B D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 U B2 L2 U B2 L R U' 
18. L2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 F' U' F2 U2 B F U' 
19. D L2 U2 R2 F R' F2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 
20. L U2 L2 B' D2 L B U' D' F' R2 B2 U D2 F2 U D2 R2 L2 D' F2 

21. U2 F2 L F' U' B R2 D L U2 D' F2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 
22. B2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F' D B D2 L' U' R D F2 U2 
23. D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' U' F2 L' R' D' L2 F' U L2 F L' F' 
24. R U2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' B U F R' F D2 F' L R' U 
25. U B R L D R B2 R2 F' R' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' 

26. F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B' L B U' R' U2 F' D L2 U2 
27. R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B D' L U' F2 R B D F2 D' L' 
28. F2 D2 F2 B2 D' R' F L' D B D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 
29. U2 B2 L2 F D2 B U2 B2 R2 F L2 D' F L R' B' F2 R D2 B 
30. L' U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 U R' B L R F D B' F





Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 16, 2013)

Actually I have a q. Would it be cool if i went for sub 17?


----------



## uniacto (Aug 16, 2013)

uniacto - 15 (15.07) // 0/3

 17.69, 15.34, 17.00, 17.12, 11.93, 18.58, 15.19, 15.58, 14.96, 13.69, 13.68, 16.16, 14.71, 14.31, 15.18, 14.78, 13.18, 14.08, 15.36, 14.69, 16.31, 13.06, 18.44, 16.90, 15.08, 13.66, 12.77, 14.19, 14.41, 15.47


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 16, 2013)

Round 97
sub -18

Average:

Under 18:


----------



## Czery (Aug 16, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Actually I have a q. Would it be cool if i went for sub 17?



Why not aim for sub15 ?


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 17, 2013)

Czery said:


> Why not aim for sub15 ?



Sub 15 will take me like 40 rounds i bet lmao. Sub 15 it is.


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Sub 15 will take me like 40 rounds i bet lmao. Sub 15 it is.



Nah.. I bet it's gonna happen like overnight


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bh13: 18 (17.53) // 1/3
Number of sub-18 solves: 18
Times: 15.13, 18.88, 18.16, 20.50, 16.59, 16.44, 18.72, 17.16, 16.70, 17.50, 16.89, 18.09, 17.47, 18.59, 19.77, 16.47, 16.13, 14.56, 17.22, 15.69, 20.27, 15.02, 18.92, 20.64, 15.72, 15.59, 15.77, 20.67, 21.42, 16.16 

Nice average for not having cubed in a month.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 21, 2013)

Round 97

Race to Sub 15

immortalchaos29 - 14 (15.57) // 0/3

15.05, 13.34, 13.69, 14.55, (12.17), 19.64, 14.15, 18.30, 15.23, 14.61, 13.44, 17.55, 19.05, 16.15, 13.78, 13.94, 17.32, 14.80, 15.77, (11.77), 14.83, 13.95, (19.98), 13.70, (21.64), 16.43, 17.85, 15.81, 15.65, 16.19

Very good average. And I <3 strawberries.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 23, 2013)

Race to sub-15 (this'll take me 40 rounds, aiming for sub-17 lol)

kunparekh18 - 6 (17.07) // 0/3

13.31, 18.86, 18.59, 17.17, 16.52,16.97, 18.02, 19.11, 18.80, 18.53,19.04, 18.31, 14.54, 15.02, 16.16,14.32, 17.02, 14.84, 20.21, 18.88,15.66, 16.48, 17.09, 14.51, 18.99,13.42, 19.10, 16.93, 15.69, 17.81 = 17.07

so close to what I aimed, haha


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 26, 2013)

Round 97

Race to Sub 18

Spaxxy - 13 (18.59) // 0/3



Spoiler



17.95, 19.80, 20.63, 17.25, 19.61, 17.69, 22.21, 18.25, 14.16, 16.30, 21.38, 18.50, 17.71, 14.87, 14.42, 17.21, 22.69, 19.36, 19.97, 18.94, 17.18, 18.32, 16.08, 22.27, 18.25, 16.55, 22.83, 20.99, 20.45, 15.60



Getting better 
Also some nice sub 15 solves in there.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 26, 2013)

Race to Sub-12

Shane Grogan - 9 (12.66) // 0/3

13.54, 12.24, 13.68, 13.68, 10.85, 13.33, 13.06, 12.23, 12.28, 11.47, 13.19, 13.25, (9.33), (10.03), 11.95, 13.43, 11.32, 13.46, 12.98, 13.40, 12.36, 14.26, 12.30, 10.88, 12.37, 11.74, (15.23), 14.07, (14.36), 11.80

Started off badly...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 26, 2013)

round 97 

race to sub 12

CJF2L 1 - 4 (13.57) // 0/3

times: 12.47, 14.60, 13.87, 12.45, 14.81, 12.07, 12.78, 12.65, 13.74, (10.25), (16.63), 13.36, 13.01, 15.14, 15.40, 11.00, 11.77, 12.26, 13.12, 14.18, 16.01, 13.34, 15.37, 15.83, 11.48, 12.41, 12.32, 16.21, 15.00, 13.41


----------



## kasochi (Aug 27, 2013)

Round 97
Race to Sub 12

Subs:
kasochi - 3 (14.51) // 0/3


19.06, 15.11, *11.75*, 14.43, 12.61, 14.23, 16.02, 15.10, 15.40, 12.75, 15.35, 14.46, *11.92*, 13.37, 14.50, 16.94, 19.36, 16.20, 13.80, 14.49, *11.55*, 13.99, 13.25, 13.70, 14.07, 16.46, 13.29, 17.90, 13.86, 12.23

What a nice strawberry.


----------



## Czery (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry for the late update.*

Round Results 97:*

*Sub 18:**
*Bh13: 18 (17.53) // 1/3
Spaxxy - 13 (18.59) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
uniacto - 15 (15.07) // 0/3 
immortalchaos29 - 14 (15.57) // 0/3
kunparekh18 - 6 (17.07) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
Shane Grogan - 9 (12.66) // 0/3
CJF2L 1 - 4 (13.57) // 0/3
kasochi - 3 (14.51) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 98 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. U2 L2 F R2 F D2 B' D2 U2 F' D' R' F' D2 L B' R2 B2 F R' 
2. B' U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 B' L' D U' R' B2 L R' B' R 
3. U2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 R D' L D B R U2 L U L2 
4. F2 D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B L2 B D' L' B U B2 F' R2 D L' R 
5. U2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U R2 U2 L D L' B2 D B2 L' F U 


6. D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 R B L F' R' F D2 B' U L2 
7. R2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 D U' R' F' L B L U' F U' R' U' 
8. L2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 R D2 B' U L' D2 B' F' L F' 
9. F2 L B2 L' B2 U' B2 D R F' U2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 B R2 L2 
10. L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B' L' B' D2 B U' L' D U' R'

11. L B U' D' B U L U' L' D2 L2 D B2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 U 
12. L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 R' B' D F U' R F' L F2 L' D2 
13. D2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 B2 D U2 R' F2 R' U L2 B' 
14. L' B' U F' B U F2 L B' R L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 
15. D2 R' D2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R D U' B D F2 U B' L' F D 

16. U' R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L' U' B D' U F R D2 L U2 R 
17. L2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' U L' B U' L2 D' L' F U2 
18. L F' L2 B D2 L B' D' R' F L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 
19. U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F' D B2 L R B' U' F R2 B2 
20. U2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' B U2 L2 B R U' L' B' F' 

21. U B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B' U L D2 R D' R' B' U2 
22. B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D' U' F L2 D F R' D2 U' F R D 
23. L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' F R2 U2 B' L F U R D' 
24. B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' F2 U B2 F2 L' D L B R' U2 L B' U' B2 F 
25. D B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U' L' D' F R' B U' F2 R2 

26. B2 D2 L B2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 R U2 B' D' B' D R2 U F U' R' 
27. F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U B2 F' L U L B F R2 D U2 R2 
28. U R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 L U' B' R2 B2 L2 F' R' B' R' 
29. D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 R D' L' U F D F2 D R U' 
30. R2 L' U2 D2 L' F' D' B' L2 U R F2 L2 F U2 R2 B D2 F2 B' R2





Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Round 98
Bh13: Race to sub-18 - 24 (16.72)
Times: 16.95, 16.75, 15.17, 16.83, 15.34, 17.39, 16.64, 18.44, 16.52, 14.77, 14.33, 15.48, 16.64, 16.42, 17.03, 17.94, 16.34, 15.39, 24.08, 15.77, 14.17, 16.56, 19.55, 19.17, 15.03, 19.88, 16.42, 17.30, 15.56, 18.52 

Really good week for me. Nice to have several sub-15's. One more week to go!


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 28, 2013)

*Round 98 
Race to sub-10*

Sub-10s: 14

10.73, 12.78, 10.86, 9.68, 10.35, 10.57, 10.88, 9.37, 11.36, 11.51, 10.07, 10.45, 9.89, 9.69, 9.71, 9.79, 11.45, 9.09, 10.92, 10.58, 8.97, 10.82, 9.68, 9.37, 9.06, 9.53, 10.41, 9.64, 10.35, 9.12

9.85 avg12 in blue, which is pretty great. If only the first 10 solves had been as good as the last 20...


----------



## uniacto (Aug 28, 2013)

uniacto - 17 (14.59) // 0/3

wow i'm inconsistent.  

13.41, 11.50, 12.03, 18.05, 15.80, 15.56, 16.43, 14.75, 15.11, 12.52, 16.66, 11.56, 10.90, 15.28, 14.47, 14.68, 14.95, 11.66, 15.93, 15.25, 13.08, 17.90, 17.52, 16.77, 17.81, 13.77, 11.91, 14.81, 14.72, 12.88


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 3, 2013)

Race to sub 15

Round 98

immortalchaos29 - 13 (15.18) // 0/3

15.27, (17.88), 13.52, 15.56, 13.37, (12.81), 15.22, (18.18), 14.68, 17.24, 14.01, 17.58, 13.93, 14.37, 15.27, 13.02, 15.65, (12.97), 14.74, 15.22, 15.70, 16.86, 14.78, 16.87, 15.46, 15.55, 13.96, 17.12, 16.45, 13.38

Great average!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 97
Race to Sub-12

Shane Grogan - 19 (11.73) // 0/3

10.77, (10.07), 12.33, 14.19, 11.30, 11.23, 11.26, 11.57, 11.70, (16.22), 12.01, 10.40, 11.62, 12.46, 12.03, 12.99, 10.72, 11.89, (14.60), (9.52), 13.73, 10.30, 11.64, 13.41, 10.42, 11.47, 11.92, 10.73, 10.85, 12.07

That 12.01 ruined it.


----------



## Patrick M (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm about to post my times right after I do them, but for anyone importing scrambles using CCT, here's an easy way to rid of the numbering: Copy paste all the scrambles and the numbers. Click, keep text only under the clipboard icon. Then highlight all the scrambles and click the numbering button twice and it should rid of the numbers. Then just merge the scrambles so there's no paragraphs of empty space between them and save as a .txt and import! Sounds tough but this could literally be done in 30seconds.

I'll edit this post for my times in about 20 mins 

Edit: 
Round 98
Race to Sub-15

Patrick Miller - 14 (15.67) // 0/3

17.80, 16.95, 15.56, 13.25, 18.85, 17.78, 14.10, 19.24, 13.39, 16.31, 18.08, (12.67), 14.20, 15.12, 15.54, 14.55, (21.55), 15.11, 14.98, 13.50, 14.96, 14.15, 15.20, 17.23, 14.77, 13.88, 13.28, 16.07, 14.96, 16.96.

AHA. Maybe sub 15 isn't so unreasonable after all...


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2013)

*Round 98*: Race to sub-18
TDM - 7 (19.91) // 0/3

21.93, 22.06, 18.43, 18.42, 16.89, 19.89, 19.22, 21.91, 18.40, 21.29, 17.01, 19.17, (16.09), 21.21, 22.14+, 20.78, 19.35, 17.00, 20.97, 22.28, 21.07, 22.32, 21.43, 20.87, 17.95, 17.44, 18.17, (25.22), (16.43+), (22.44)


----------



## maxcube (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 98:
Race to sub-15

maxcube - 12 (15.69) // 0/3

14.94, 15.9, 13.16, 12.48, 13.79, 16.49, 17.70, (12.14), 16.05, 15.68, 16.14, 15.58, 14.73, 18.16, 12.90, (20.34), 16.59, 14.5, 17.70, 14.14, 13.21, 15.54, 18.51, 18.86, 19.08, 14.67, 13.33, 17.74, 16.13, 16.61


First time doing one of these things. I had a bit of trouble at the start, remembering to use the scrambles from the thread and not from the timer, but I deleted the solves where I scrambled with the timer's scrambles. Also, I have learned that gqTimer doesn't seem to be very good for these competitions, because it does not show the overall average in the stats page, I had to average them manually . I thought I was around 17 average before this, but this morning I tightened my cube by a quarter-turn on all sides, which improved the stability tenfold. Hopefully I can reduce my times a bit once my new cubes arrive (a Zhanchi and a Weilong, with lubix to go), currently I'm using an old Haiyan Memory lubricated with my old CRC can.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 12, 2013)

*I know I'm not Czery or Riley, but...*

*
Round Results 98:*

*Sub 18:**
*Bh13 - 24 (16.72) // 2/3
TDM - 7 (19.91) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
uniacto - 17 (14.59) // 0/3
Patrick Miller - 14 (15.67) // 0/3
immortalchaos29 - 13 (15.18) // 0/3
maxcube - 12 (15.69) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
Shane Grogan - 19 (11.73) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
yoshinator - 14 (10.17) // 0/3

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 99 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. D2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F L' R F D R' U F2 R 
2. D' F' B2 R F' B U R F' D R2 L2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B'
3. R2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 R2 U R2 U B' F' R D L F' U
4. R2 D F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' R' U' R' D' U' L' B' 
5. D2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B U R F U2 L' U2 B F2 L2 R2 


6. B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 L D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R F' U2 R' B U2 L 
7. D2 F' L2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R' F2 L' U' R' F L B' R'
8. U L2 R2 D U2 B2 U R2 U B2 R' U2 B' R2 F' R' U B F2 D2
9. L2 U' R L' U F' R2 U2 B' D L2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 B' D2 F R2 
10. U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U L' F' U2 L' U2 R B L' R2 B'

11. B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 D R' B2 L' F U' L B' U2 R B'
12. B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 R' B' L F' D' F2 L' F' U
13. L2 D' B' R U' F2 R' L' F D F U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 
14. D' L2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D L B' F R2 F' L U' F' L2 R2
15. U L2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 D F2 D2 L B2 D F' U2 L' D F R' U 

16. D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 D F2 U' R D F2 L' B' L F U2 R F2
17. U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L2 R U2 R U' R2 B D' F2 D2 L' R2 D2 
18. F' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 L' D' B U L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 
19. L2 D' L2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 F U R' U2 R D F' U' F' U
20. L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B' F D R2 D' L R U' B2 U2 

21. R2 D B2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 D U' F2 L B' D2 U
22. U2 L' U' D2 B2 R L F U F R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U D L2 F2
23. U' D2 R F' D2 B L' F2 D R L' U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2
24. U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 F D' R2 B' L2 D' U' F' 
25. L2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F D2 F L' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U' F' D 

26. B' R2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B' U2 F' U2 L' F L' D' L D' R2 U F'
27. F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 R' D2 F U B' L' R F U R2 
28. B2 U2 L F2 L2 U' D2 R U L2 F U2 F' U2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2
29. D2 F' U2 L' D L2 F R2 F' B2 L2 U D' R2 D R2 F2 U R2 L2 
30. U' B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U L' B F2 D' R' D2 U B2 L B2





Tell me if there are any mistakes.


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2013)

*Round 99:* Race to sub-18
TDM - 5 (19.98) // 0/3

15.64, 19.57, 23.57, 21.40, 20.47, 18.32, 15.54, 21.63, (15.50), 20.98, 18.99, 21.65, 20.74, 18.94, 18.58, 19.78, 22.23+, 18.05, (13.56), 22.30, 20.54+, 19.99, 21.61, 20.31, 22.95, 17.31, 20.95, 21.44+, 20.75, 21.78

Probably the worst ending ever after the 13.56. Except for the scramble with 6 solved edges and a solved corner, my best time had a G perm in. As they take me over 4 seconds, and I didn't skip OLL, I must have done a sub-10/sub-9 F2L.
I'm going to try scramble 19 BLD to see if I can finally get a success with M2/Boomerang (I've only ever got a success with OP/OP before).
Edit: 2:27.37[1:18.50] I've only ever got one of my many DNFs sub-5 before. Not going to count it as PB though.


Spoiler: BLD solution



U R U2' R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2' R U2'
x2 y' R' U R U2' R' U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2' R U y x2 // PCO
D' R2 U R2' U' R2 D2
R2 U R2' U' R2 D'
R2 U R2' U' R2
D2 R2 U R2' U' R2 D2
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' y2 // CP+2 edges+parity
U R U' R' [r M'] U R' U'
x' U' R' U R' [r M'] U' R U x
U' L' U R' [r M'] U' L U
x' U' R2 U R' [r M'] U' R2 U x // EP
z' F' M' U' M' U' M' U2' M U' M U' M U2' F // EO


118/68.87=1.71 ETPS.


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 14, 2013)

Round 99: Race to sub 12

arvind1999- 13 (12.31) // 0/3

10.80, 15.28, 12.15, 9.75, 12.51, 12.34, 13.82, 15.91, 13.66, 13.00, 10.76, 12.96, 13.45, 11.33, 10.08, 14.09, 11.69, 12.57, 11.87, 14.41, 13.59, 14.93, 9.54, 13.07, 10.34, 9.87, 11.06, 11.85, 12.23, 11.71


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 14, 2013)

What the actual ****?

*Round 99*
Sub-10s: 21 [1/3]

10.02, 9.05, 9.69, 10.26, 10.16, 8.25, 10.00, 9.92, 9.37, 10.32, 9.72, 9.47, 9.31, 9.70, 9.38, (9.68, [8.28, 9.24, 8.11, 9.22, 8.98], 10.07, 10.66, 9.71, 8.62, 10.04, 8.37), 13.86, 9.47, 8.82

8.83 avg5, 9.22 avg12.

In the inspection of the 8.11 I could see the first three pairs, AND I got an OLL skip. Stupid G-perms!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 14, 2013)

Round 99
Race to Sub-12

Shane Grogan - 21 (11.70) // 1/3

I used a WeiLong for this one.

Mean: 11.71
Average: 11.70
Best time: 9.08
Median: 11.68
Worst time: 14.62
Standard deviation: 1.32



Spoiler



Best average of 5: 10.69
26-30 - 10.61 (9.35) (11.34) 11.08 10.38

Best average of 12: 11.48
8-19 - 11.56 (13.48) 11.78 11.28 11.78 10.31 12.52 11.56 13.14 10.00 10.90 (9.08)

1. 13.89 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F L' R F D R' U F2 R
2. 11.58 D' F' B2 R F' B U R F' D R2 L2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B'
3. 12.62 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 R2 U R2 U B' F' R D L F' U
4. 12.31 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' R' U' R' D' U' L' B'
5. 10.61 D2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B U R F U2 L' U2 B F2 L2 R2
6. 10.63 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 L D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R F' U2 R' B U2 L
7. 11.98 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R' F2 L' U' R' F L B' R'
8. 11.56 U L2 R2 D U2 B2 U R2 U B2 R' U2 B' R2 F' R' U B F2 D2
9. 13.48 L2 U' R L' U F' R2 U2 B' D L2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 B' D2 F R2
10. 11.78 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U L' F' U2 L' U2 R B L' R2 B'
11. 11.28 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 D R' B2 L' F U' L B' U2 R B'
12. 11.78 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 R' B' L F' D' F2 L' F' U
13. 10.31 L2 D' B' R U' F2 R' L' F D F U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2
14. 12.52 D' L2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D L B' F R2 F' L U' F' L2 R2
15. 11.56 U L2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 D F2 D2 L B2 D F' U2 L' D F R' U
16. 13.14 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 D F2 U' R D F2 L' B' L F U2 R F2
17. 10.00 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L2 R U2 R U' R2 B D' F2 D2 L' R2 D2
18. 10.90 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 L' D' B U L2 B2 U R2 D' L2
19. 9.08 L2 D' L2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 F U R' U2 R D F' U' F' U
20. 14.22 L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B' F D R2 D' L R U' B2 U2
21. 12.43 R2 D B2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 D U' F2 L B' D2 U
22. 11.77 U2 L' U' D2 B2 R L F U F R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U D L2 F2
23. 11.93 U' D2 R F' D2 B L' F2 D R L' U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2
24. 12.61 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 F D' R2 B' L2 D' U' F'
25. 14.62 L2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F D2 F L' U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U' F' D
26. 10.61 B' R2 U2 B R2 B' U2 B' U2 F' U2 L' F L' D' L D' R2 U F'
27. 9.35 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 R' D2 F U B' L' R F U R2
28. 11.34 B2 U2 L F2 L2 U' D2 R U L2 F U2 F' U2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2
29. 11.08 D2 F' U2 L' D L2 F R2 F' B2 L2 U D' R2 D R2 F2 U R2 L2
30. 10.38 U' B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U L' B F2 D' R' D2 U B2 L B2


----------



## uniacto (Sep 17, 2013)

*
Round Results 99:*

*Sub 18:**
*TDM - 5 (19.98) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
No one - 0 (00.00) // 0/3 

*Sub 12:*
Shane Grogan - 21 (11.70) // 1/3
arvind1999- 13 (12.31) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 
yoshinator - 21 (9.54) // 1/3 

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 100 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. U2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D B2 D R F2 L2 B D U R'
2. U2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' R' D2 U2 F' D' U' L' R D' U'
3. R B2 D2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B' L2 R2 F R' F' D U2 R F2
4. L F' R' L2 U2 D F' U' B2 D F2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 F2 R D2 R2
5. R D R2 U B' D' R' D' F D2 F2 R2 U D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2


6. D F2 D R F' L2 D L B D' R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U'
7. U B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F L' D' L F2 L' B F2 U2
8. D' F2 L2 D R2 D F2 U' L2 B' L D2 R' U' F2 R2 F' L2 F U2
9. B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 L' D L D R' D2 B' R
10. D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 F' U L2 D L R' F' L2 D2 R2

11. F U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 L' U2 B U' B' R' D' R' B2 U2
12. B R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' D F' R2 B' U' L F2 L' U' 
13. B' U F2 B2 U2 L' F' R2 U' B2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 
14. R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' L D2 R B' D B F2 D
15. R B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 R F' D U' B L2 F' R2 U' F' U

16. R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B R2 B2 L D2 U2 R' D R' 
17. F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B R' B' D L' B2 F' D2 F U2
18. D' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D U' B' L' U2 B' F2 D L2 U2 L2 B
19. U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F L D2 B F R2 D U F' U' R2 
20. L D' F2 R' L2 U2 B2 L D' F' B2 U2 R2 B' U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' 

21. F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 D' F2 U2 L' D2 B D' R U2 L2 R' D' U
22. U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 U L B F R B F L U' L
23. F' R2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 F U2 B L2 U' L F D' L2 D2 F D' R F
24. R2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 L R' F' U R' D' U' B2 
25. R F2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F D' B F L' U B R' B' U' 

26. D U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' U' B' D B2 D2 R D' B' D'
27. R F U' D' F L' B' R B' D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2
28. D2 U2 R F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L B2 L F' D' L' U' R2 F D R F' 
29. F2 L B2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R D' R' F2 L R' U2 L D' R
30. L2 B' L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 D' R2 U2 F D' R' U F





Tell me if there are any mistakes. Good luck!


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2013)

If you haven't noticed already, Czery and I have retired. uniacto has taken over; everyone welcome him! 

However, the spot is still open. Before Czery and I retired, we switched off every week. So if someone would like to join and help uniacto out with posting results and scrambles every other week, that would be great. Message me or Czery if you would like to take up this offer.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 17, 2013)

Round 100

Race to sub-15 
kunparekh18 - 6 (16.77) // 0/3

lol just 6

18.41, 16.84, 17.16, 14.65, 15.94, 19.47, 14.46, 15.13, 16.66, 22.32, 15.35, 15.80, 13.39, 18.45, 14.42, 17.79, 19.21, 21.20, 14.39, 16.52, 15.78, 16.56, 19.14, 13.87, 14.20, 19.00, 20.75, 15.63, 16.00, 18.37


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 17, 2013)

Round 100 - Sub 15 race

Matejmuzatko - 5 (17.26) // 0/3

17.41, 16.49, 21.49, 19.02, 14.74, 14.73, 18.68, 17.33, 18.29, 16.88, 15.12, 18.90, 15.73, 16.68, 16.03, 12.57, 15.50, 15.77, 18.37, 24.28, 17.90, 17.99, 20.46, 14.40, 22.00, 17.83, 13.74, 16.53, 16.84, 19.59


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

Round 100 - Race to Sub-15

KiwiCuber - 18 (14.524) // 0/3

15.897, 14.018, 12.785, 15.473, 15.513, 15.889, 13.928, 15.449, 12.384, 14.425, 15.686, 14.753, 11.921, 15.472, 14.896, 13.108, 16.976, 14.921, 13.456, 16.633, 15.719, 10.072, 14.551, 16.840, 15.656, 14.025, 13.512, 14.161, 12.152, 13.160

So close :fp But very sub-15 average


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 19, 2013)

Round 100 - Race to sub 15

immortalchaos29 - 14 (15.60) // 0/3

16.05, 15.91, 17.21, 16.18, 16.67, 13.98, 18.09, 15.55, 13.38, 16.78, (18.78), 18.36, 14.38, 16.48, 14.69, (20.45), 14.62, 14.91, (11.85), 13.73, 17.98, 14.79, 14.82, 15.18, 14.30, 18.66, 14.09, 13.13, (12.23), 15.76

Rough start. Guess I was out of practice or something.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 19, 2013)

uniacto - 14 (15.03) // 0/3

17.58, 15.80, 14.56, 14.27, 15.30, 15.27, 14.96, 16.16, 14.09, 13.36, 13.90, 13.93, 12.86, 13.81, 16.50, 15.60, 12.40, 15.21, 16.93, 15.08, 13.11, 15.53, 13.65, 19.38, 18.80, 15.61, 16.75, 12.05, 14.33, 16.50

this is the worst I've done in awhile xD


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2013)

*Round:* 100
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 7 (19.44) // 0/3*

20.87, 19.34, 15.36, 20.90, 16.53, 21.88, 18.87, 20.71, 18.97, 22.29, 21.66, 25.81, 20.03, 18.88, 16.94, 15.21, 15.45, 20.51, DNF(16.65), 19.16, 18.86, 18.79, 21.11, 19.63, 25.48, 18.14, 16.44, 19.45, 15.68, 18.87

... so bad compared to what I've been getting in the past few days.


----------



## AndersB (Sep 21, 2013)

*Round 100*
Race to sub 12
Average: 12.62 
Sub 12:s: *11*

13.48, *10.87*, 12.72, 13.67, 12.22, 12.60, 13.38, 12.98, 15.82, 14.40, 13.25, *11.22*, 13.74, *9.97*, *11.79*, 13.38, *11.97*, *8.93*, 12.46, *11.64*, 13.78, *11.73*, 17.42, 12.59, *11.96*, 12.24, 12.90, *11.56*, *9.86*, 15.64


----------



## uniacto (Sep 24, 2013)

*
Round Results 100:*

*Sub 18:**
*TDM - 7 (19.44) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
KiwiCuber - 18 (14.524) // 0/3
immortalchaos29 - 14 (15.60) // 0/3
uniacto - 14 (15.03) // 0/3
kunparekh18 - 6 (16.77) // 0/3
Matejmuzatko - 5 (17.26) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
AndersB - 12 (12.62) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 100 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R F' D2 L B D2 B2 U R U R'
2. B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B U B2 L' B D' U2 F R B
3. R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F L' B F2 D' U' R2 B2
4. D' L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B' F' D B F2 L F U' B F2 R'
5. B' U2 D F B2 U F R B2 L2 U' D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 


6. F2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B F' L' U' F2 L R2 U2 
7. F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D L D R2 F R2 F' U F' D' B'
8. B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B' D B' L' F' L2 U' L2 B U' R 
9. U2 R' B2 L F2 L F2 L D2 B2 D2 B' D' F2 R B' F' D2 L2 D'
10. U' F D2 R' U' R2 L2 F D2 L D R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U

11. U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 B D R F U R U2 F' D' F2 
12. L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F L F2 U F R' B R' D2 B2 
13. R' L' F B2 U2 R' U' D2 F B L2 F2 D' L2 U' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2
14. L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 R B D' U B2 D' B L' F2 D
15. U2 D B R' B' L' D L' U L' F2 R F2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2

16. B2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D F' D' R' U L' U L2 B2 U2
17. L2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 F R2 F D2 L D' R U2 B2 D' L D' F2 U2 
18. B2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 U' B' D' F L' B' D'
19. R' D R B2 U' R2 U' F' R' B R' F2 R U2 B2 U2 D2 R' F2 D2 
20. D F L2 B L' B U' B U' L D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 L' D2 L2

21. U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' B R F D F2 R' U
22. U2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L F R B R D' U2 R2 U R
23. L B R L' U2 L' D' B' D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R D2 R' U2 D2
24. D' F R D B2 U B' U R F' D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 L2 F L2 B2
25. R2 D B2 D B2 D B2 R2 U B2 U' R D2 B F' L2 R' F' D' B2 F2 

26. F2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 R F2 U2 L B U L R' B' D B F R' U' 
27. U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 L D2 R2 F' D' L' U R B2 D F2 L B'
28. L2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 B L' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' R D' R
29. B' U2 R2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B L U2 F2 D' L' R2 D2 F2 R2
30. L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' F U2 L' U' B U R' F' D L2





*Weekly Question! (totes optionals)*
What cube are you using for the solves this week? Why do you like it?


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bh13 - Race to sub 18: 1/3 (17.21) Number of sub-18 solves: 21
Times: 18.67, 24.64, 18.19, 17.11, 18.64, 16.11, 16.36, 17.89, 15.74, 17.44, 15.34, 15.70, 14.47, 17.70, 17.56, 17.75, 16.95, 15.75, 17.48, 15.89, 14.41, 19.70, 17.95, 18.98, 16.61, 18.44, 18.64, 17.86, 18.48, 13.84 

I used my DaYan Zanchi this week, Because it's the only one of my two speed cubes that is lubed and tensioned. (my FangShi isn't even broken in yet)
Pretty good exept for right at the beggining and right at the end. Last solve was incredible.


----------



## TDM (Sep 25, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> I used my DaYan Zanchi this week, Because it's the only one of my two speed cubes that is lubed and tensioned. (my FangShi isn't even broken in yet)


My ZhanChi is the only one of my two speed cubes that is lubed and tensioned and my FangShi isn't broken in either. But I usually get better times on the FangShi, because my ZhanChi pops sometimes (the FangShi never pops. Even if you try) and because the FangShi is slower, I can look ahead at max TPS and have nearly no pauses during solves. Getting my FangShi actually dropped my average by two seconds and got me sub-20, which I really didn't expect, especially as it's black and white (I've only ever used black cubes before). It's also 2.6mm smaller.

*Round:* 101
*Race to:* sub-18
*TDM - 11 (18.98) // 0/3*

17.20, 21.58, 20.22, 24.19, 20.33, 18.62, 18.20, 19.76, 21.75, 19.97, 15.60, 23.54+, 19.95, 18.42, 15.61, 16.20, 19.91, 25.93, 17.85, 15.22, 16.75, 19.01, 13.93, 17.67, 16.22, 19.23, 19.06, 23.30, 20.02, 17.56

Wow, that was the worst start ever. Don't know how I got a NL sub-14; it didn't feel like a fast solve so I didn't really try at the end, until half way through the H perm I saw it was 11.xy.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 27, 2013)

Round 101 - Race to Sub-15

KiwiCuber - 20 (14.319) // 1/3 :tu

16.227, 15.001, 13.363, 13.533,13.603, 15.522, 13.928, 13.196,12.258, 13.700, 16.605, 15.028,14.667, 14.078, 14.703, 13.682,14.614, 16.061, 13.163, 12.703,12.835, 12.319, 15.838, 16.465,14.391, 15.402, 12.738, 16.133,14.449, 13.741

Used my white Weilong which i still havent lubed just changed the stickers to the standard dayan shades. I just use it cause it flows well for me and my old zhanchi was starting to pop more often than i liked


----------



## qaz (Sep 28, 2013)

Round 101 - Race to sub-18
qaz - 13 (18.70) // 0/3

1. 16.893 21.659 18.275 19.604 16.529
2. 19.769 17.381 19.459 16.856 16.393 
3. 20.141 16.093 16.616 19.329 18.110
4. 18.093 17.355 22.516 21.393 (24.334+)
5. 20.928 16.137 (15.471) 18.637 17.825
6. 20.017 17.598 21.023 22.042 17.097

Woah, 16.62 avg5 in there.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 30, 2013)

MatejMuzatko - Race to sub 15: 0/3 (15.84) Number of sub 15 solves: 15
18.75, 20.97, 16.81, 12.18, 14.02, 14.81, 15.43, 14.17, 13.29, 13.63, 15.51, 21.09, 16.39, 16.39, 16.88, 15.09, 13.39, 22.23, 16.35, 21.01, 13.37, 14.77, 12.84, 13.06, 14.82, 14.75, 14.34, 12.53, 21.43, 15.01

I used MoYu WeiLong - my main... I like it because it beats all my cubes... without any modding... I always explain it like: It's something between GuHong and FangShi for me... It has all the stuff I love and GuHong and I love on fangshi mixed together...


----------



## uniacto (Oct 1, 2013)

*Week 102! Yay!*

*
Round Results 102:*

*Sub 18:
Bh13 - 21 (17.21) // 1/3   
TDM - 11 (18.98) // 0/3 
qaz - 13 (18.70) // 0/3 

Sub 15:
KiwiCuber - 20 (14.319) // 1/3:tu :tu
Matejmuzatko - 15 (15.84) // 0/3

Sub 12:


Sub 10: 


Sub 8:

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

Round 103 Scrambles:



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. B2 L' F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 B D R2 U2 R' D F U
2. B' L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F R2 F' L2 D F2 L' U2 R2 F' R' U' B' L'
3. R2 U' B D2 B' D B R L F U L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D'
4. U D2 F L D' R' F' B L U' R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D2
5. F2 R' D' L' U' D B' U' D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 


6. B2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 D R' D' L' D U R2 B L' U' 
7. R' B U' L F U2 B2 R' F B2 D F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2
8. U F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L D2 U2 F' D2 R' U2 R B U
9. R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F U2 R' U' B R B L' U' R
10. D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' R' B L D R2 F L R' F' L

11. U' B D' R D2 F D' F2 U B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2
12. U2 F' R D2 F' B' L' F2 B' D F2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 B' U2 D2 B D2
13. L2 D' F2 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D B' L' D R2 B2 D2 B' U R U 
14. B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L B' R' B D L' R D U' F' D
15. B2 F2 L D2 R U2 R' B2 R U2 L2 F' U' R2 U L2 U2 B' F2 L2 

16. B' D2 B' L2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L R2 U2 B' D F2 L' R2 D 
17. L2 D' U' L2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 D' L F D2 U2 B F2 L B2 U' F' 
18. B2 U R D R F L' D2 B' R' D B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U 
19. R2 B L U D B' L' U R F' D2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B
20. R2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 L F D2 R' D B2 R F' 

21. R2 D B2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' B D2 F2 L' U F U B2 L2 D
22. L2 U R2 F B D' R' B' L' F' B2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F 
23. D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 B D2 B2 L2 B' U' L D' R' F R2 U2 B L' 
24. D' F L2 F' B D2 L' F2 U' B U2 F2 U2 D F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U
25. D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L B2 R U2 F' D' B' R F2 R2 U'

26. B2 L U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R D2 R F' R2 U F R' D' B L B' U'
27. F' U F L' B D R' U F2 R' F R2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2
28. U' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L' D F L' B D F R F2 D2
29. F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D R B L2 R2 U' R B' D L' R' 
30. L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B' F' U' L D L D2 U F2 L B





Weekly Question! (totes optionals)
Have you seen Faz's sub 7 average of 12? What cuber most inspires you to get faster? Feel free to respond to other's comments and answers! 

Have fun and good luck!*


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 1, 2013)

Round 102
Race to sub-15
Sub-15s: *15*

15.51, 16.10, _12.04_, 15.43, 15.93, _14.41_, _13.63_, _14.90_, 15.70, _14.98_, _14.17_, 15.82, _12.53_, _11.60_, 15.14, 17.72, 17.02, 16.27, _12.97_, _14.95_, _13.00_, 15.51, 15.18, _11.27_, 17.67, 16.84, _11.88_, 15.97, _13.91_, _12.24 _= *14.69*


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2013)

Yea, I've seen the video. No one inspires me.

*Round:* 102
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 5 (19.89) // 0/3*

19.38[Green cross], 19.29, 33.60+, 18.78, 21.06, 20.14, 17.53, 16.81, 18.54, 21.56, 18.61, 22.52, 15.17, 20.56, 19.00, 21.26, 20.71, 22.09, 19.54, 24.46, 20.06, 20.43, 15.89, 16.21, 19.63, 24.75+, 19.16, 19.81, 18.16, 21.79

Well I _was_ averaging low 18 earlier today. I always do so much worse in this competition. This doesn't happen in forum competitions...


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Round 103: Bh13 - 23 (16.84) 2/3
Times:16.30, 20.19, 18.91, 17.03, 15.47, 14.36, 18.98, 14.97, 18.50, 17.50, 20.77, 14.92, 16.55, 19.36, 15.69, 16.88, 16.64, 14.20, 15.19, 18.33, 15.41, 14.50, 16.05, 16.84, 16.19, 21.58, 16.50, 15.86, 16.36, 17.25 
5 sub-15 solves


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 7, 2013)

Round 103 - MatejMuzatko - 16 (14.82) 0/3
15.15, 16.83, 16.79, 19.16, 13.85, 16.44, 13.32, 13.24, 14.81, 12.17, 19.88, 15.03, 11.83, 15.84, 15.77, 12.67, 14.74, 17.13, 15.57, 12.40, 15.76, 12.22, 12.51, 13.14, 16.00, 13.01, 14.77, 15.39, 14.77, 14.28


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

Round 102(or 103 by scrambles???? last week was 101) - Race to Sub-15

KiwiCuber - 16 (14.741) // 0/3 
Such a fail this week

13.473, 12.520, 14.592, 15.961, 15.352, 15.464, 13.640, 13.884, 11.929, 17.489, 15.652, 14.001, 13.505, 14.313, 16.736, 15.985, 15.336, 14.710, 15.840, 14.549, 13.562, 16.388, 16.135, 12.120, 13.816, 15.505, 13.329, 15.721, 16.296, 13.736

Yep. 
Dont really know.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 8, 2013)

Round 103 - Race to sub 12
uvafan - 15(12.08)//0/3
9.43, (9.15), 14.73, 11.16, 13.08, 11.56, (15.81), 10.63, 10.64, 11.77, 9.47, (19.30), 12.16, 13.28, (8.85), 12.20, 12.80, 10.90, 11.68, 11.05+, 13.07, 15.34, 13.68, 11.25, 12.96, 11.73, 12.23, 13.36, 12.68, 11.17

The Aurora is actually really good. Would've had a few more sub10s and sub12s but lockups.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 8, 2013)

*Okay, it*

's actually 102 this week  

*
Round Results 102:*

*Sub 18: *
Bh13 - 23 (16.84) 2/3   
TDM - 5 (19.89) // 0/3


*Sub 15:*
MatejMuzatko - 16 (14.82) 0/3
KiwiCuber - 16 (14.741) // 0/3   next time! 

*Sub 12:*
uvafan - 15(12.08)//0/3

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 103 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. F2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U' R F' L2 B' L2 R2 D R'
2. B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F' R' B F2 R F R2 U F2 D' R
3. F2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' D B2 D R U F2 L F 
4. B R B2 R' F2 D L2 B' U' F2 R L2 U2 D2 R B2 D2 L D2 B2
5. L2 F R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' R2 B2 F U2 R D' R


6. R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D U F2 L F2 D' L B' R' U2 L B2 U R
7. D2 R D2 B2 U2 R F2 R F2 R' D' R' U' F2 L' B F D F L2 R 
8. D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 D' L' F L2 U2 L B' R2 F R'
9. U B2 L2 U2 L' F' R F2 R U' L2 F D2 F' B' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 
10. R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L' R2 B U' L' U2 B' L2

11. F2 L2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F R2 U2 F L' D' F D L2 B F' L2 D L 
12. U2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 L D F R2 D R F' R' F2 
13. R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F L U' B2 R2 F2 U B R' U R' 
14. F U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R' U2 B D' R' U R2 F' R F
15. D F2 U L' B R2 L2 B' R' D2 F D2 B2 L2 B R2 F L2 B' L2 

16. U' R' F' B R2 D F' L U' R2 D2 R D2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 
17. F U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B' U R D' R U B2 L' R B' R 
18. L' D2 L D2 B2 R F2 U2 L' D' F U2 L R2 U B' D' F' D2 
19. U2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D' L D2 U L' F2 L R 
20. R D2 L2 B2 U F B R2 L B' U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 R2 L2 

21. U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 L B L2 B D' B' L' B2 F U 
22. D2 L D R B U2 D' F2 L D R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D 
23. U2 L2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D' L' F2 L2 U B D U' F2 L' 
24. L' F' B' R' B' D2 B2 U F' B2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' D' 
25. B2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' L B R2 U2 L' F2 D B2 

26. D R' B' U2 D B' D B R U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 
27. U2 F R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 R2 D' R' U' L' B D' U2 
28. U2 R U2 F L U F' U2 D2 R U2 F' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 
29. R' U2 F B' U' R B L U2 R D R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 
30. R D' R2 L B2 D2 R' U' B U' R2 U B2 U D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Round 103: Bh13 - 21 (17.34) 3/3 
Times: 21.81, 18.23, 16.19, 17.09, 17.78, 14.92, 19.02, 15.45, 16.94, 17.49, 14.83, 18.28, 16.17, 14.17, 21.33, 15.13, 19.80, 17.55, 16.61, 19.56, 17.86, 15.23, 18.88, 16.61, 15.88, 16.48, 17.34, 17.55, 28.53, 15.53 

Pretty good, The 28 I almost messed up the PLL and had to spend about 12 seconds fixing it.


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2013)

*Round:* 103
*Race to:* sub-18
*TDM - 12 (19.09) // 0/3*

19.14, 17.67, 18.97, 23.17, 19.64, 16.87, 18.77, 18.36, 15.09, 23.75, 25.79, 16.49, 14.17, 15.24, 18.61, 20.36, 20.52+, 17.94, 16.01, 14.56, DNF(16.05), 18.80, 23.21, 20.24, 23.47, 16.18, 22.52+, 19.45, 17.89, 17.89

Once again, fail. Especially near the end. It wasn't just me going slowly like in the past few weeks (except for the OLL skip which was a 19.64), but I was making loads of mistakes. The one with all the D face edges on D especially. My I probably 'solved' about 7 F2L pairs that solve. And my DNF, like all the 5-6 DNFs I've had this week, was a failed Z perm. My Z perms are usually really good, but when I'm timing myself they just fail most of the time.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 10, 2013)

Round: 103
Race to: sub-15
MatejMuzatko - 17 (15.86) // 0/3 

14.49, 18.31, 13.49, 13.19, 14.90, 21.07, 19.92, 20.49, 13.99, 21.67, 14.49, 16.41+, 14.76, 20.95, 16.25, 15.21, 18.80, 13.15, 14.53, 14.33, 13.68, 14.75, 13.41, 16.51, 14.75, 14.10, 13.00, 17.05, 11.54, 16.75

Noooooooo! 3 more! :/


----------



## qaz (Oct 11, 2013)

Round: 103
Race to: sub-18
qaz - 7 (19.85) // 0/3

22.769 22.794 15.783 20.959 18.508
(28.946) 20.078 21.171 18.632 20.715
(13.164) 21.491 20.994 13.614 16.451
18.256 22.502 18.234 17.216 18.378
22.142 16.680 22.422 19.375 24.549
23.184 20.585 21.137 15.791 21.358

That was awful. It's a miracle the average was even sub-20. The only reason I'm posting this is because I somehow got two 13s in there.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 15, 2013)

Round 103 - Race to Sub-15

KiwiCuber - 24 (14.291) // 1/3 
Just went really well this week, only 2 16.x's

14.904, 15.597, 14.857, 13.233,14.800, 14.973, 13.946, 13.384,13.057, 14.144, 12.740, 15.490,13.616, 14.912, 14.817, 14.430,15.224, 13.088, 16.433, 10.736,15.753, 14.096, 13.349, 13.609,13.568, 14.959, 14.256, 13.521,16.997, 13.995

No question this week?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 16, 2013)

Round 103 - Race to sub-15 

tx789 - 1 (18.44)// 0/3


1. 18.55 
2. 15.07 
3. 19.09 
4. 23.28 '
6. 22.60 
7. 20.04 
8. 19.65 
9. 21.96 
10. 18.67 
11. 17.31 
12. 17.42 
13. 17.76 
14. 18.72 
15. 19.12 
16. 18.77
17. 20.69 
18. 18.81 
19. 16.23 
20. 16.90 
21. 13.31 
22. 15.28 
23. 17.77 
24. 15.65 
25. 19.09 
26. 18.72 
27. 18.65 
28. 16.87 
29. 20.89 
30. 20.08


----------



## uniacto (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry this is late. School's been... weird. 
*
Round Results 103:*

*Sub 18: *
Bh13 - 21 (17.34) 3/3  high five!! 
TDM - 12 (19.09) // 0/3
qaz - 7 (19.85) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
KiwiCuber - 24 (14.291) // 1/3  nice, nice  
MatejMuzatko - 17 (15.86) // 0/3 
tx789 - 1 (18.44)// 0/3

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 104 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U2 R' U B' R2 B D2 U B2 D' U 
2. D L2 U B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' F' D2 U2 F' R' F' L2 U' B D2 
3. R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' B F2 U2 R2 U L' D2 F D2 R' 
4. L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B L R' D2 B F2 R' B2 R D 
5. U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B D' B2 L F' L2 D B F' R2 

6. B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 F L F2 D' U B' R D2 F2 R2 U' 
7. F2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 U' L U2 R D' L' R2 U F 
8. F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B' F' D' R' F2 D2 F' R F R 
9. D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L U' B R2 D F2 L2 U L 
10. F2 U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B D2 U2 F2 L B' U' L2 D' R2 U2 L U' R 

11. B2 D F2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B' U' L B R' U F2 R' B2 D' 
12. F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R D2 U R2 B' R2 B2 L2 D U' 
13. U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 U F D U L D' R2 D B' D U' 
14. L2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D U2 R2 D B2 L' B2 L U L' R2 F' D2 F' R 
15. U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' R D2 U L2 D B2 F L U2 F

16. B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L' F U B D2 F2 R' D' L' B' 
17. F R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U' R' F U2 L D' B2 F D' B 
18. F2 L D2 F2 L R B2 R D2 U B2 F D F2 L2 D2 F' R' U 
19. R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 R D F' L' F' R2 F R' B2 D R2 
20. D2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 L' D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F L R2 U2 L' R' 

21. R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F U2 B' F L B D2 L' B' F2 U' L2 D2 F 
22. B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 L F2 D2 R2 U B L' D' U2 R U2 B R 
23. R B2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 U L R2 B L' R U B2 D' F 
24. F L2 F' D' B L F D R L' F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 B 
25. D F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D L' B L2 F2 L' B D R B 

26. B' U F2 R' F' U B' R' B D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 U2 
27. B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 B R' F2 D' R' F' U2 L D' B' 
28. B2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 F U2 B' L F R2 D L' R D2 R' B F2 
29. L D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 L U2 F U R2 D' B' U2 L2 B' D' L' 
30. B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L' U L2 B2 L' U2 B L D' L'






Weekly Question! totes optional

What do you think of Youtube Cubers?


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2013)

*Round:* 104
*Race to:* sub-18
*TDM - 10 (19.35) // 0/3*

17.17[Red], 21.72[Yellow], 15.54, 20.66, 22.56, 18.87, 19.17, 20.54, 18.48, 15.79, DNF(18.16), 18.33, 16.23, 20.80, 17.03, 18.64, 15.95, 19.15+, 19.49, 20.71, 16.40, 21.23, 15.45, 27.80[Blue], 19.99, 22.63, 16.38, 27.40, 19.89, 17.77

Got a PB Ao100 today, but bad start. Then got it sub-19, then I completely fail the ending (again), starting with an easy blue X-cross on which I then completely failed the F2L. I thought that I could finally get a normal average in this comp, then I get a stupid amount of sup-20s and get a sup-19 average. And I really need to stop DNFing MU PLLs :fp


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 16, 2013)

Round: 104
Race to: sub-15
MatejMuzatko - 17 (15.31) // 0/3

18.14, 16.23, *13.71*, 17.11, *14.74*, *13.18*, *11.19*, *12.38*, *14.74*, 15.78, *13.10*, *14.40*, *14.52*, *14.17*, 16.95, *13.75*, 16.88, 16.69, 19.87, *14.66*, 16.93+, *14.59*, *13.64*, *14.88*, 15.32, 16.73, *14.79*, 22.00, 16.12, *12.04*

Only one subNR today... Didn't you generate scrambles from "Easy xcross" kind of scramble?   
I am almost there...


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Round 104: Bh13 Race to sub-15 - 7 (16.47) 0/3
Times: 17.44, 12.98, 16.64, 15.81, 16.92, 15.84, 13.27, 16.23, 16.39, 18.28, 17.33, 14.06, 16.58, 17.52, 20.00, 17.11, 14.72, 24.59, 16.30, 13.74, 13.89, 20.52, 17.45, 15.94, 17.33, 16.41, 20.17, 15.22, 14.69, 15.49 
Had some nice singles, but overall pretty bad.
I think that youtube cubers are a good for seeing new puzzles, hear cubing news, and maybe the occasional tutorial. I also think that people don't give them as much apreciation as they deserve.


----------



## qaz (Oct 21, 2013)

Race to sub-18
qaz - 15 (18.36) // 0/3

22.87 16.92 18.25 15.51 19.29
15.73 17.36 19.23 (25.14) 15.09
17.83 17.19 22.00 17.44 15.59
22.29 18.05 14.91 20.89 18.11
15.82 20.24 22.28 14.83 16.80
21.81 17.79 (14.09) 19.33 20.55

Pretty good. Too many sup-20s though...


----------



## uniacto (Oct 22, 2013)

*
Round Results 104:*

*Sub 18: *
TDM - 10 (19.35) // 0/3 
qaz - 15 (18.36) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
MatejMuzatko - 17 (15.31) // 0/3 
Bh13 - 7 (16.47) 0/3 

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 104 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. U2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' U2 F U2 L D B' D B2 R2 
2. L2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L2 B F' R F2 U' R D L U F' 
3. L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L B2 D' F' L B' R' D U' F2 L2 
4. U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 U F2 U2 R U B L' U' R F' U' B L2 
5. R' U2 D' F2 U F' B D R U R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 

6. B2 L' U2 R' F2 R F2 L D2 R2 D R' F2 L F' U' B F2 D L2 
7. D2 L U L U2 L2 U' L' B' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 
8. R U2 D F2 U2 F D2 F U R2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 
9. R2 D B R F' U' F L' F U R2 F2 D2 F B D2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 
10. F U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F L' F' D' L F2 L2 B2 F' U' 

11. F' D' L U' D' R D2 F' R2 L' U2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 
12. D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D L U' R B' D' L' F' L' U L2 F 
13. B2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 R' U' B2 R2 U' R2 B' L2 D L2 
14. U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R' F' R2 D L' U R D2 B2 
15. B2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B D2 F' U' B' L B R U2 F'

16. U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R' D2 B2 F U' R D' F' D B R' 
17. R2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 L F2 L' R D' B U R2 B L2 R' F' U2 
18. R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 F D F' L' D2 R F D F D2 L 
19. R D2 B' U' F' L2 U' F' D B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B D2 R2 F' B 
20. L2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R' F' R' U2 F D B2 U' F' R2

21. F D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L' F2 U' L2 B2 F R D' F U2 
22. L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F' L R D B2 R' B F2 L' D U2 
23. F2 D' L' F' U' R B' L' F' R B2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 
24. F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U R B' F' D L' U' R' F' D' F 
25. R2 U2 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 D L' B2 R U' B R D' L F2 R' 

26. R2 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R D2 L F2 D B' F2 R2 B2 
27. D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 L U R' U' B' U F2 L2 R2 U' B 
28. R2 B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R U2 F' L2 R' D U' L F' D F 
29. R2 D F L D F B R' L2 F L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D 
30. B2 U' D' B L D F' L B' D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2






Weekly Question! totes optional

How do you think you can improve in your times?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 22, 2013)

Round: 105
Race to: sub-15
MatejMuzatko - 17 (15.81) // 0/3

18.92, 15.71, *13.18*, 15.85, 16.96, 17.35, 18.15, *12.99*, 20.03, *12.80*, 21.51, *10.28*, 16.55, *14.79*, 16.66, *14.10*, *13.53*, *14.91*, 18.08, *14.82*, *14.89*, *14.87*, 16.16, *14.63*, *14.71*, *13.22*, *14.87*, *13.91*, *12.53*, 15.86

Oh my god, 17 again... 

Response: I think I will do lots of F2L only slow turning solves and then, when I have spare time I will switch to color neutral... now learn a lot of algs...


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Round 105
Bh13 Race to sub-15 - 5 (16.63) // 0/3
Times: 14.03, 16.28, 16.66, 16.09, 16.70, 15.05, 18.13, 18.06, 16.30, 15.22, 13.77, 17.53, 16.89, 15.42, 17.45, 14.97, 19.78, 14.67, 18.03, 15.63, 15.52, 15.67, 15.77, 23.00, 14.88, 23.63, 15.42, 18.02, 16.25, 18.30 
I don't know what happened at the end... 

Probably the best way for me to improve my time is to practice consistent lookahead on F2L and recognition and TPS on LL.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Oct 25, 2013)

Round 105 :
Race to - sub12
Times : 12.09, 11.63, 14.44, 12.63, 10.38, 12.63, 11.42, 12.16, 11.67, 12.57, 10.91, 18.99, 10.46, 10.96, 9.60, 14.57, 12.37, 10.10, 12.23, 11.22, 12.07, 12.27, 13.70, 11.07, 14.20, 13.38, 13.82, 12.26, 10.10, 11.80
Session avg : 12.09

So close, bad ending !


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2013)

wtf

*Round:* 105
*Race to:* sub-18
*TDM - 20 (17.50) // 1/3 *

19.84, 17.41, 18.86, 17.76, 20.79, 18.82, 19.00, 15.70, 17.85, 15.32+, 17.36, 16.87+, 19.91, 17.69, 18.25, 14.67, 16.50, 11.67, 16.36, DNF(17.47), 17.40, 15.53, 14.68, 16.20, 23.93, 17.02, 16.94, 21.41, 12.63, 16.86

Only three sup-20s (four counting the failed R perm DNF). No skips, but a lot of T perms. After so many bad averages in this race, I get the best session I've ever done.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 30, 2013)

*
Round Results 105:*

hey guys, sorry this is late. It's 10:40 pm and I'm writing this while doing an English Essay, studying for a biology test, and eating a bowl of rice. It's getting cray cray up in here. 
*Sub 18: *
TDM - 20 (17.50) // 1/3  :tu


*Sub 15:*
MatejMuzatko - 17 (15.81) // 0/3
Bh13 - 5 (16.63) // 0/3 

*Sub 12:*
Mcuber5 - 13 (12.09) // 0/3
*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 106 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.06 B2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 F D2 F' U F2 D R' B' F L D' B R' 
2. (0.04) L F L B2 D' L' U' L' D F' R' B2 D2 R L2 B2 R B2 U2 L U2 
3. (0.05) B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 F U' F' U B' D R U B2 U 
4. 0.07 L' D' F' L' U' B' R2 B2 L' U' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B 
5. 0.07 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B R' B2 D' R B' D2 L B' R2 

6. 0.08 L2 F L2 F R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L' D L' B' L' B U2 B2 U' F' 
7. 0.07 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U' F' U F L' D2 F' U L2 U2 
8. 0.07 D U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B R' U' L' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R 
9. 0.07 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 B' D F2 L' F' R U' L B2 R' 
10. 0.06 D' B2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 R2 U B2 U' R' F' U B D L' B' R D2 B2 

11. 0.08 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' R' B' D L' U2 F' U 
12. 0.07 B' U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' U L2 F' D2 B2 L F2 D' U R2 
13. 0.08 D2 R B2 R' B' R U2 R D R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R L2 F2 
14. 0.08 R D' F' U' F L2 D2 F2 R' L2 F2 L2 D2 F B2 R2 L2 U2 F R2 
15. 0.06 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D U' B R' B L' U L' B2 R2 U 

16. 0.06 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' U' F L2 B' U L' U2 F R' U R2 
17. (0.12) U' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 B' U2 L B D' U2 L B' F2 L2 
18. 0.07 D R2 F U' B R U' D' F' R L2 U L2 U' R2 U2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 
19. 0.06 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R F2 R2 B' R D2 U L D R F 
20. 0.11 U2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 R D2 R' F2 R' U' R' B2 F2 U F U2 R' D L' 

21. 0.08 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 R' F' D' L' R B' D2 L' B2 D2 
22. 0.06 F U2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D L2 F2 L D F R U F 
23. 0.09 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R B' U B2 U B U' F U' L' F2 
24. 0.08 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R U2 F2 D F R U' R' B' 
25. 0.05 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U L U2 F2 U' B2 U L' U' F R 

26. 0.07 F' U2 B U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' R' B F2 L' R2 D U' L2 
27. 0.09 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L D F' L U2 R2 U F2 U F2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' 
28. 0.07 R2 U2 F2 R' B' D L' D2 B U2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 
29. 0.06 R2 B D2 F' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F L B2 U' R U L' F' L' F 
30. (0.11) B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 R D' U' F' D L' D L' D2 R'






Weekly Question! totes optional

Do you think you own too many cubes?


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2013)

*Round:* 106
*Race to:* sub-18
*TDM - 11 (18.96) // 0/3*

16.66, 14.47, 22.14, 21.99, 15.53, 26.59, 20.87, 18.49+, 18.65, DNF(16.62), 23.72, 20.22, 18.93, 17.87, 16.79, 19.81, 20.77, 20.30, 19.27, 19.25, 13.97, 15.82, 21.43, 18.07, 17.17, 17.77, 18.91, 20.25, 16.78, 15.59

That scramble 22 <3 But I tried yellow, and it was sup-15  As expected, sup-18 with far fewer than 20 sub-18s - but still a bad average. Barely sub-19.



Spoiler



I don't think I own too many cubes compared to most cubers. But compared to most people... I do. I have:
*2x2:*
An old LanLan with most of the stickers peeled off
Dayan 50mm
*3x3:*
2-3 Rubik's Cubes somewhere
GuHong v2, which is dead and I never use it
Zhanchi, which I don't use often because it's too fast for me to look ahead (slowing down is too hard)
54.6mm Black+Primary ShuangRen, which is my main.
5 SS winds which I was going to use for Multi, until I got bored of BLD (I haven't even opened them yet)
*4x4:*
SS
*5x5:*
V-cube, which is the worst cube I own. Even worse than the Rubik's Cubes. Slow, locks up, can't reverse corner cut anything, difficult to turn (I can't do more than 2-3 solves before it starts hurting), and the black stickers peel easily.
*Pyraminx:*
SS, never use it
*Megaminx:*
QJ, never use it
*Other:*
Mozhi Pyramorphix
Rubik's 360

... when I list them, there's actually quite a lot more than I thought. But I'd only count 10 of them.



EDIT: I wasn't sub-18 when I did this, but I think I'm sub-18 now.


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Round 106
Bh13 - Race to sub-15 (17.46) - 5 - 0/3
Times: 16.19, 15.91, 16.08, 16.00, 16.45, 17.81, 20.75, 13.23, 20.63, 15.78, 18.02, 15.16, 29.17, 14.88, 19.80, 18.09, 15.56, 17.00, 16.23, 14.06, 16.69, 21.74, 17.50, 18.45, 20.72, 14.66, 14.86, 18.42, 17.80, 16.05 
don't even know how i got sub 18. I always seem to get 5 sub 15 solves.

I have 15 cubes, and no, you can never have too many cubes.


----------



## evogler (Oct 31, 2013)

round 106
evogler - race to sub-15 (0/3)
6/30, 16.65 avg

19.92, 16.79, 19.48, 21.42, 15.27, 15.52, 15.25, 14.92, 19.44, 11.31, 15.81, 15.87, 12.37, 18.02, 17.49, 13.22, 19.34, 16.55, 15.88, 15.00, 20.45, 20.50, 16.05, 17.05, 12.96, 18.41, 17.53, 16.90, 15.36, 14.53


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Nov 2, 2013)

Round 106
Race to sub10
# of sub10: 12
session avg: 10.24

11.06, 9.41, 10.22, 11.00, (7.75), 9.21, 8.81, 9.13, 8.99, 10.48, 11.30, 9.02, 11.47, 10.80, (15.69), 10.27, 10.74, 10.75, 10.90, 10.72, (13.05), 9.05, 10.40, 10.25, 11.50, 9.59, 9.65, 11.90, (8.75), 9.58

Nice..


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 4, 2013)

Round: 106
Race to: sub-15
MatejMuzatko - 17 (15.62) // 0/3

19.91, *10.95*, 17.27, *13.28*, *12.30*, * 13.71*, * 14.39*, *13.89*, * 13.20*, *13.35*, *14.75*, *14.99*, *11.91*, *14.98*, 19.12, 16.91, 15.42, 15.39, 15.87, *14.94*, * 14.60*, 20.49, 15.84, 16.18, 19.43, *13.78*, 17.79, 28.02, *12.98*, *13.06*

17 again. What the hack...


----------



## uniacto (Nov 5, 2013)

*
Round Results 106:*


*Sub 18: *

TDM - 11 (18.96) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
MatejMuzatko - 17 (15.62) // 0/3
evogler - 6 (16.65) (0/3)
Bh13 - 5 (17.46) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:* 
zzdanielzz29 - 12 (10.24) // 0/3 

*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 107 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.05 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U' R' U' B F L B U' F2 D B' 
2. 0.09 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U L U' F' D B' U' F' L' D2 R' 
3. (0.04) F R D2 L F B U L U D' R' U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 
4. 0.07 U L2 U L' F2 B D2 L F L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 
5. 0.07 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R F R' U' L' B R2 B' D2 R 

6. (0.00) U2 L F2 R D F R2 F2 B D2 L D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' F2 
7. 0.06 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D U R2 B' R' F L D F L' R' B L2 
8. 0.07 L2 D R2 L' D2 L2 F D R' B U2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 B2 
9. 0.09 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L' F' R2 U L2 B' U F L2 R 
10. (0.10) U' D2 F2 R D B' L U2 B' R2 F2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 

11. 0.08 D2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' F' U' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 B2 
12. 0.08 R' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 R' B' F2 R B2 D2 F' U F2 U R' 
13. 0.08 B' D2 L D2 B' U R2 L D L B2 L D2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 
14. 0.09 L2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F' R' U' B D L R2 U2 L' D' 
15. 0.08 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 L' D2 R2 B' D B2 R2 U2 R2 

16. 0.07 D2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 B U' L D' R D' L2 B' R2 F 
17. 0.10 D2 B U' R' L' U2 D' F R' U2 B L2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 
18. 0.09 L' U' D L2 U2 R' U F D2 B' R2 U F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 
19. 0.09 B' D' L U2 R F2 B' U B2 L' F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 D 
20. 0.08 D F2 D' L F' R' B' U F B' R2 U R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 

21. 0.08 L F R L' D L F2 D' R B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 
22. 0.08 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L D2 L2 R' U2 R' F' D' R' U' B2 L B L2 U L' 
23. 0.07 R F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' L' D' R2 U R' U R2 
24. 0.08 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 D' F' L2 R' B F D2 F2 
25. 0.08 R' D B' R2 F' R' L' U L' F L' D2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 B2 

26. 0.08 L2 D2 U2 B2 L U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R D B U2 F U' L D R' B 
27. 0.06 D2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' U L' R B' L2 F U2 B' 
28. 0.06 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R' B F' L' D F D U' L' 
29. 0.07 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 B' D2 L F' U2 L R B' L F U 
30. (0.33) R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 L B F2 U R2 U2 R' D' B' U2






Weekly Question! totes optional
At what times will you finally be satisfied with?


----------



## kasochi (Nov 5, 2013)

Round 107
Race to: sub-12
kasochi - 3 (13.76) // 0/3

15.69, 17.90, 13.31, 12.77, 15.94, 13.60, 15.61, 17.85, 13.13, 14.42, *11.85*, 15.49, 12.55, *10.65*, 15.54, 12.62, 12.49, 12.81, 12.97, *11.85*, 12.99, 15.30, 15.81, 12.69, 13.18, 11.49, 14.10, 13.14, 14.42, 13.58

My goal is sub11. Far off.


----------



## qaz (Nov 6, 2013)

Round 107
Race to sub-18
qaz - 15 (18.50)

20.94 *17.28* 20.45+ 20.03 *16.63*
19.62 18.63 *(15.18)* *16.07* *16.32*
*16.47* 21.41 *17.09* 19.06 *15.91*
*17.59* *17.14* (23.49) 22.55 *17.17*
20.21 22.70 *15.39* 19.86 19.42
22.55 *16.36* 18.38 *16.34* *16.41*

horrible


----------



## TDM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Round:* 107
*Race to:* sub-18
*TDM - 23 (16.87) // 1/3*

16.67, 18.57, 18.95, 16.47, 15.21, 17.88, 14.15, 14.66, 19.02, 16.67, 16.38, 17.81, 16.42, 16.20, 12.89, 16.30, 16.20, 18.87, 17.04, 14.65, 14.63, 19.73, 15.70, 17.88+, 19.85, 17.93, 19.38, 17.66, 15.66, 15.76

Decent. Began to fail near the end, until the last two solves. I'm now 90% confident I'm sub-18. Still not sure though, and won't be until I graduate.

When I first started cubing, I thought I'd be satisfied with:


TDM said:


> sub-6 for the 2x2, sub-20 for the 3x3 and under 1:30 for the 4x4.


But I'm not. For now, I'm saying sub-4 2x2 (CLL only), sub-15 3x3 (CFOP, Roux _and_ ZZ), sub-1 4x4, sub-1 BLD (with TuRBo/comms), 10/10 MBLD. These could easily change in the future though.


----------



## evogler (Nov 6, 2013)

round 107
race to sub-15
evogler - 9 (16.07) // 0/3

18.32, 16.03, 16.95, 13.28, 13.49, 16.27, 15.98, 14.54, 16.48, 15.19, 15.33, 13.85, 19.98, 15.24, 14.88, 16.32, 13.34, DNF(19.12), 16.47, 19.05, 15.22, 15.25, 14.95, 14.88, 18.88, 17.62, 18.64, 15.20, 14.86, 17.92

For a while I've been telling myself sub-15 is it. Then again, I used to think sub-minute would be enough.


----------



## uvafan (Nov 10, 2013)

Round 107
Race to sub12
uvafan - 16 (12.26) // 0/3

15.39, 12.90, 10.60, 12.88, 11.98, 10.78, 10.36, 12.23, 11.28, 11.58, 13.21, 10.41, 11.86, 12.59, 13.19, (10.24), 16.21, 10.72, 10.89, 15.77, (16.72), 11.46, 14.65, (17.63), (9.65), 11.19, 10.99, 10.61, 10.47, 14.67

Two counting 15s and two counting 14s... :fp

I won't be satisfied until I'm top 15 in the world for sum of ranks, single or average.


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Round 107: Bh13 (16.64) - 4 - 0/3
Times: 19.94, 18.23, 18.39, 15.56, 14.30, 14.11, 14.84, 16.52, 16.80, 15.67, 15.56, 15.92, 15.19, 17.45, 15.77, 15.27, 17.17, 15.34, 13.27, 17.89, 19.06, 16.91, 17.56, 15.66, 19.64, 15.34, 15.97, 17.56, 18.25, 26.13 
Meh. Seem to be averaging 16.5 a lot lately.
Probably sub 12 would be my ultimate goal, but I could probably get faster than that.


----------



## uniacto (Nov 12, 2013)

*
Round Results 107:*


*Sub 18: *
TDM - 23 (16.87) // 1/3
qaz - 15 (18.50)
*Sub 15:*

evogler - 9 (16.07) // 0/3
Bh13 - 4 (16.64) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
uvafan - 16 (12.26) // 0/3
kasochi - 3 (13.76) // 0/3
*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 107 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.07 F' R' D' R2 L' F' U2 B' L U' D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 B2 R F2 
2. 0.08 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 F L B2 L2 U2 L D B' D U' 
3. 0.07 F2 U B2 U' B' D' B' R D L D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B L2 
4. (0.12) F2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 B F L B' D L2 D' R F' 
5. (0.06) D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R F2 L B L2 F2 R' B' F2 U' 

6. (0.06) B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F U2 L' D' L' U F' D' F' U2 F2 
7. 0.07 U2 F D2 F U2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U R' B' D2 B L 
8. 0.07 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D R' B F' U2 L U L2 R2 B2 D 
9. 0.10 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L' F' L' U' B2 F' L' B' D' F2 
10. 0.10 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U B' D' U2 R' F2 L' R2 D' B' F2 

11. 0.08 B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 L' D' L2 F' L' B D F' U' 
12. 0.07 U2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 R2 F2 L' B' D2 U2 F D B R2 B L D 
13. 0.08 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U B' U' L' R' F' R' F2 L2 D R 
14. 0.08 D2 F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F' R B L' D2 B U2 
15. 0.07 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D' L B' D U' R B D2 F2 

16. 0.10 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F D L' U2 F2 D L B' F R 
17. 0.09 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F' R' U' B' F L B2 R D2 F' 
18. 0.07 U B2 U' R' B L F R F2 R B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 
19. 0.09 R D2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' U B R F D2 B L R2 B 
20. 0.08 R2 L F' L2 B2 R' B R U F R2 L2 F L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 B 

21. 0.08 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U' L R2 F' U2 R' F' U B2 D2 
22. 0.07 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U L2 U' R' F' U2 R D L' F2 L' F2 
23. 0.08 D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F L2 D2 F R D' L' B' D' L U' L D2 R 
24. 0.09 R' F' U2 D' F2 D2 R F' D2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U L2 
25. 0.09 F' R2 B2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B D2 L2 U R2 F R F' D2 F L F2 U2 

26. 0.08 F' U2 R2 D R L F U2 R2 L F' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' 
27. 0.09 F U2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R U' B2 D2 B' L R2 D 
28. 0.09 R' B R' L2 U L F2 R' B2 U' D2 B U2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 
29. 0.08 F D' F R2 B L' F' R F' L' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' 
30. (0.19) L' B' R' B' L F R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2






Weekly Question! totes optional
Fav youtube cuber?


----------



## TDM (Nov 12, 2013)

*Round:* 108
*Race to:* sub-18
*TDM - 20 (16.75) // 2/3*

18.61, 18.50, 19.25, 15.32, 14.59, 16.08, 16.80, 18.08, 13.67, 14.19, 18.07, 18.84, 14.61, 18.67, 14.64, 17.23, 15.06, 18.40, 17.71, 15.75, 16.27, 18.58, 18.22, 17.64, 17.93, 14.72, 15.85, 14.75, 16.42, 16.92

Better average than before, but so inconsistent. Barely made it. But at least I did make it. One more to go (unless I fail and do either a really bad or really inconsistent average next week. Which is very likely with me). Quite a good average for having no warmup; I'm getting more and more session averages sub-17.

I don't really have a Favourite YouTube cuber.


----------



## ONikolay (Nov 13, 2013)

*Round:* 108
*Race to:* sub-15
*ONikolay - 9 (15.98) // 0/3* 

13.53, 16.53, 19.14, 15.82, 13.70, 12.27, 13.83, 15.98, 16.90, 21.76, 16.03, 15.42, 17.61, 19.03, 16.46, 18.57, 13.24, 13.50, 15.12, 18.36, 15.90, 13.71, 15.50, 14.51, 18.75, 17.74, 18.52, 12.46, 15.69, 15.50


----------



## qaz (Nov 16, 2013)

*Round:* 108
*Race to:* sub-18
*qaz - 20 (17.33) // 1/3*

*17.41* (22.74) 22.39 (22.70) *15.36*
*(14.54)* *14.90* *16.14* *16.72* *16.41*
*15.08* *15.62* 20.19 *17.96* *15.42*
*16.09* *16.91* 19.65 20.47 18.02
22.63 *17.06* *14.88* *14.74* *17.88*
*16.03* *14.65* *(14.63)* 18.09 19.76

Finally. Not a bad average, lots of 14s.


----------



## uniacto (Nov 19, 2013)

*
Round Results 108:*


*Sub 18: *
TDM - 20 (16.75) // 2/3 close!!
qaz - 20 (17.33) // 1/3 nice!
*Sub 15:*

ONikolay - 9 (15.98) // 0/3 

*Sub 12:*


*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 109 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.06 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' D2 L' U' F' R F L B D F2 L' B' 
2. 0.03 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' F R2 F2 L2 D' F D U2 L D2 B F' U R2 
3. (0.00) F2 R2 U2 B F L2 F' R2 F D' L2 B F D' L' D' U L' B' R F 
4. 0.08 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U' B2 R D' F' R' U' B F2 L D2 R2 
5. 0.08 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' F' L' B' L' U' F L B2 F L' 

6. 0.08 B F R2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 B' R2 F' L U' B D' R2 F L2 F R U' 
7. 0.08 B2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L' F U' B2 D' L D' U' F2 L' 
8. 0.09 F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' F D' L' D' F U' F' R B' D' U 
9. 0.08 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' D U2 F' R2 B2 D' R B F' 
10. 0.08 B L' D2 B2 D2 L U' F L' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 

11. 0.08 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F D2 L F' L2 B D L' F' U' 
12. (0.00) U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 D U' R D2 F' L B' R U B2 F2 
13. 0.09 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 U' L R2 D' U L' R F' D L2 U' 
14. 0.11 L U2 F' U' B' D F' B L U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B2 
15. 0.08 F2 L U2 D2 F U D' L B' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D 

16. 0.11 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 L' D' L' D' L2 F D' B2 U' L 
17. 0.09 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L D' R2 U B' L2 F2 L' D' F 
18. 0.09 D' B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' F' L' U2 L2 U R2 D F 
19. 0.09 B U2 D' B2 L F' D R F' D F L2 B D2 R2 B' U2 D2 F D2 
20. 0.13 B' R D' R2 U D B U B R' F2 L2 B2 L F2 L B2 U2 L

21. 0.11 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' U B' U B L F' D2 F' 
22. 0.14 D2 L B' U B2 R' B D R2 F U' D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 
23. 0.09 D' R2 U' F U B' U D2 R U2 F2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 
24. 0.09 R U2 L2 D L' B2 D2 F' U F' U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 B' D2 B 
25. 0.11 U L2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 R U B' R2 U' R2 F R' B 

26. 0.14 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' F' R2 D' F D R F R' D' F' L' 
27. 0.08 B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F U' R' U' L2 B2 L D2 F R2 
28. 0.09 L2 U2 F L2 F D2 B F2 R2 B2 R U2 L' F2 U' L R2 B2 U' B' F 
29. (0.14) F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' U F' U L' B2 R F2 D2 
30. (0.19) U2 D F' U' F2 R B2 L2 D L' F L2 B' R2 B R2 F R2 U2 B' L2


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2013)

*Round:* 109
*Race to:* sub-18
*TDM - 27 (16.10) // 3/3*

18.25, 15.51, 17.24, 15.51, 17.62, 16.30, 16.79, 14.32, 16.86, 18.07, 12.26, 14.38, 17.78, 14.62, 18.38, 13.49, 15.91, 14.74, 17.37, 15.81, 16.26, 15.37, 17.61, 17.87, 16.60, 13.92, 17.32, 16.72, 13.37, 14.64

yay. Another good average for me; more consistent this time as well as faster. Only three sup-18s is very good for me. I'm now averaging 17.1x (the three previous sub-17 averages were all better than average).
... so do I have to go for sub-15 now? This is going to take forever.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 21, 2013)

Round 109
Race to sub15 OH
Ninja Storm - 10(16.11) // 0/3

14.59, 15.21, 15.86, 18.50, 13.47, 18.87, 16.97, 15.50, 16.84, 16.29, 14.44, 15.85, 17.06, 14.21, 17.74, 14.59, 16.04, 16.58, 14.25, 20.50, 17.59, 17.09, 17.81, 14.95, 14.92, 12.10, 17.68, 15.97, 22.92, 11.65


I'm gonna start this; I really want that sub15 OH average in competition.

The single at the end was a great way to end the average.


----------



## Kynim (Nov 22, 2013)

Round 109
Race to sub15
Kynim - 11(15.93) // 0/3

16.49, *13.02*, *12.90*, 20.17, 16.02, *14.80*, *14.54*, *14.82*, 15.13, 20.03, 18.36, 15.15, *14.60*, *14.88*, 17.43, 17.49, 15.69, 16.60, 15.52, 16.55, 18.77, 15.20, 16.12, *14.74*, *14.84*, *14.88*, 17.21, *12.92*, 20.98, 15.41

Last single ended with an N perm. -___-


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 22, 2013)

Haven't competed in this for several months. But I am back.

Round 109
Race to sub 15?
Average: 13.45

Times:13.48, 11.98, 13.04, 12.64, 15.85, 15.38, 15.44, 14.88, 12.75, (19.89), 11.93, 14.12, (10.91), 11.90, 12.71, 12.87, 14.98, (10.75), (17.72), 14.26, 15.09, 14.31, 12.09, 13.54, 14.13, 13.06, 13.63, 12.65, 10.94, 12.04

Terrible, easily could have done better.

Edit: x = 24 (1/3)


----------



## ONikolay (Nov 25, 2013)

*Round:* 109
*Race to:* sub-15
*ONikolay - 12 (15.29) // 0/3*

14.20, 16.76, 13.59, 29.22, 11.70, 17.92, 15.05, 15.65, 18.53, 12.35, (18.02), 13.70, 15.27, (10.49), 16.56, 17.70, 15.49, 13.28, 12.20, 17.84, 18.99, 14.72, 15.83, 15.73, 13.24, 15.72, 15.40, 13.28, 16.62, 12.79


----------



## uniacto (Nov 26, 2013)

*
Round Results 109:*


*Sub 18: *
TDM - 27 (16.10) // 3/3 yaaaay! You can keep going on with sub 18, if you'd like, but sub 15 is fine too. 

*Sub 15:*

ONikolay - 12 (15.29) // 0/3
Kynim - 11(15.93) // 0/3
god of rubic 2 - 24 (13.45) // 1/3

*Sub 15 OH:* 
Ninja Storm - 10(16.11) // 0/3
*Sub 12:*


*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 110 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. (0.05) U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' L R F D2 U' L D2 R' U2 R' 
2. 0.05 R' L' F B2 U2 D' L2 F D' F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 D2 
3. 0.05 L U2 D' F2 B' D' B2 D L D B2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 
4. 0.09 L2 D B2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L2 U2 F L F' L R2 B2 U 
5. 0.06 U2 F' D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' U R' B2 D2 U F U' L2 D F 

6. (0.05) B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B D F' D L' U B R U L 
7. 0.05 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' R' D' R F2 U F L2 R F R2 
8. 0.06 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 R D B D L2 B R2 B2 R' 
9. 0.09 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R F L2 B2 R' D' R2 F U' R2 
10. 0.06 L2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R' B2 R' D2 U L2 B' R' D2 U B U' L 

11. (0.12) R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B D' F L2 R U B2 D B2 
12. 0.08 B' U R F2 R2 U' B U' F' D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F 
13. 0.06 R U2 F B2 D' R U D F' B U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 
14. 0.06 U' L2 U F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 F' L U B F' D2 L' D2 U F2 
15. 0.08 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' U2 R2 U' B R F2 U' B' R' 

16. 0.05 F' U D B R' L' D' R' F2 R F' B' L2 B D2 F U2 L2 D2 B' R2 
17. 0.09 L' F' L B' D L2 U F2 L2 B L' B2 L D2 R2 D2 L U2 L U2 D2 
18. 0.08 B' D2 B' R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 R' U2 F D' L' U B2 F R' F2 
19. 0.08 D' R' U' B' U' L' F U2 R' L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 
20. 0.09 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 F U' F L2 B2 L B2 R D L F 

21. 0.09 B U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F R2 F U' F' L2 D L' R B' D2 U2 F2 
22. 0.08 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B L2 R F2 L2 B' R2 D' L' B2 
23. 0.08 D2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 R D' U' F R2 D U2 R' F' 
24. 0.09 F2 U2 B' D2 B D2 B' L2 F' R2 F' D R2 B' R' U2 F2 D' U2 F 
25. 0.06 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' F L2 R B2 L' U2 L' F' U' 

26. 0.09 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R F2 D B2 F2 R F U2 L D 
27. 0.09 R' F' R2 U D2 L' B L2 D F2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 
28. 0.08 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 B L2 F' L' B' F R' U' L' B F' U' L' 
29. 0.08 R F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L F2 D2 F2 R B' F L' R2 F' U B U B2 
30. 0.11 B2 R' U L2 F B' U' B2 U2 B' R F2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 U2 R' U2


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2013)

Accidentally deleted


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Round 110
Race to sub 15
Average: 13.40 (26)

Times: 12.26, 12.01, 14.20, 12.87, 14.68, 15.12, 12.96, 12.45, (11.64), 13.84, (11.11), 14.31, 12.29, 13.35, 13.86, 14.63, 14.21, 12.85, 13.74, 12.93, 13.46, (18.22), 12.71, 11.81, 14.74, 12.84, 13.35, 11.93, 15.10, (15.13)

Stupid average. Stupid solves :/


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 29, 2013)

round 110
race to sub 12
average 12.95 (6)
12.30	, 13.46, 13.41, 13.25, 14.93,	15.40, 12.08, 10.58, 13.13, 11.31, 12.88, 12.52, 13.41, 13.94, 13.59, 15.11, 12.71, 12.80, 12.28, 12.11, 11.97, 11.22, 12.68, 14.80, 15.21, 12.80, 14.00, 11.25, 9.65, 13.80	

PB avg12 12.59
good avg5 12.09
yay good sesh


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 29, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> round 110
> race to sub 12
> average 12.95 (6)
> 12.30	, 13.46, 13.41, 13.25, 14.93,	15.40, 12.08, 10.58, 13.13, 11.31, 12.88, 12.52, 13.41, 13.94, 13.59, 15.11, 12.71, 12.80, 12.28, 12.11, 11.97, 11.22, 12.68, 14.80, 15.21, 12.80, 14.00, 11.25, 9.65, 13.80
> ...



Go away


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll post later today; was a 16.5x average, I believe.


----------



## kasochi (Dec 2, 2013)

Round: 110
Race to: sub-12
*kasochi - 7 (13.11) // 0/3*

*11.08*, 13.86, 13.42, 12.76, 12.04, 13.09, *11.58*, 13.85, *11.66*, 12.84, 12.86, 14.15, 13.78, 13.74, 13.15, 14.54, 15.04, 12.51, *11.56*, 14.04, *11.73*, 15.80, 13.23, 13.35, 12.86, *11.61*, 13.88, 20.42, *11.05*, 13.84


----------



## windhero (Dec 2, 2013)

Round: 110
Race to: sub-19
windhero - 18 (18.64) // 0/3
I just moved here from sub20 thread so I'm starting slow 
21.98, 21.00, 23.58, 19.51, *17.43, 15.45, 17.43, 16.34, 18.52, 18.84, 15.95, 17.56, 17.76*, 19.61, *18.91,* 20.63, 21.32, *18.07, 18.99, 18.62,* 19.73, 19.31, *17.93, *19.10,* 17.27, 16.31, 17.05, 17.10, *21.27, 19.04


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Dec 4, 2013)

Round: 110 
Race to: sub-15
Amount of sub 15's: 3
Average: 17.18
Times:18.42, 10.96, 16.75, 15.83, 13.18, 19.31, 18.52, 15.59, 14.96, 17.02, 17.27, 17.03, 15.77, 20.52, 15.83, 16.29, 17.18, 18.16, 15.75, 22.97, 18.51, 17.81, 15.76, 16.87, 16.84, 19.69, 16.06, 21.44, 18.83, 16.10

I would have to say, this is pretty decent. Had a 16.19 average of 12 and a 15.25 average of 5. Since I haven't been cubing for a couple of months... Haha. I literally have to go back and learn some my OLL's because I forgot them which is one reason for the lower times because I would do the wrong OLL and then have to do the right one. Either way, good average for just starting out again.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 5, 2013)

*
Round Results 109:*
Please remember formatting. Thanks. 
Sorry this post is a couple days late! Finals week is next week, and school is wrapping up for the quarter. Make your conclusions. 

* Sub 19: *
windhero - 18 (18.64) // 0/3
*Sub 18: *


*Sub 15:*
god of rubic 2 - 26 (13.40) // 2/3
TDM - 11 (15.85) // 0/3
awesomecuber150 - 3 (17.18) // 0/3


*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*
kasochi - 7 (13.11) // 0/3
CJF2L 1 - 6 (12.950 // 0/3
*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 110 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.09 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 B D2 U R' D2 L F' R' U2 B F2 U2 
2. 0.11 U L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' L U2 F2 R' D B L B2 R2 
3. 0.03 D2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U F U L' B D R D2 R B2 
4. 0.03 R' D' L' F' U R' U2 R2 U' L D2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' 
5. 0.06 B' R' U B' D2 F' B D B D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 

6. 0.09 L2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 R' D2 U2 B U2 L B2 R2 B' U' 
7. 0.06 B U2 D' L' D2 B R2 U D B' U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U 
8. (0.00) U2 B2 L D2 F2 L R2 F2 R' D2 F R F2 L' B U F D L D' R 
9. 0.08 B' U B' D2 B2 R' L2 B' U B2 U F2 U D R2 U' R2 L2 U 
10. 0.08 U2 D2 L B2 R' F B' U R' L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' 

11. 0.09 F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 B R2 D' L2 U2 R B2 D' B' L B' 
12. 0.09 B' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R' U' L' R2 F2 U' F L' R' F' 
13. 0.09 U2 R F2 D' R2 F' U L2 B' R' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 
14. 0.09 R' F B' D R' F L' D' B' D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 
15. 0.09 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R' D B R D' L2 D2 U' F 

16. 0.06 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U L B' L2 B2 F' R2 B' R' D' U2 
17. 0.09 L2 U' F D L F' D2 R2 U F2 R2 L U2 L D2 B2 L D2 R 
18. 0.11 U' D' F' L F D' F2 R L F2 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 
19. 0.08 B' R2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L D2 U B' F' L U' L B2 F2 
20. (0.11) B2 D2 F L2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D' R D2 L' B' F' D2 R' U2 R2 

21. 0.11 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' B' D R' B2 R' B2 R' D' L2 
22. 0.09 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U R' D' U' F L D B U F L2 
23. 0.08 L2 F B2 U R' L' U F' B D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' 
24. 0.09 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L R' U' B2 L' D' R' U B' U 
25. 0.09 D L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 B L' B L R' F2 D2 F2 D' R' 

26. 0.09 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 R' B' L' F R D2 F' U2 R2 B2 
27. (0.13) L F2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 U' F' D2 R U' F D' F' R' B' 
28. (0.00) D F2 R F B R U L U R' F D R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 D 
29. 0.11 R B2 L U2 R F2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 U F R' B' F' U2 R2 F' L' F 
30. 0.06 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 R' F' D U2 B2 U L D2 R U' R2


----------



## windhero (Dec 5, 2013)

Round: 111
Race to: sub-19
windhero - 18 (18.46) // 0/3
*15.84, 16.46, 17.63*, 20.69, *18.23*, 19.74, *17.38,* 19.20, *18.46, 16.67, 18.76, 14.53, 17.78, 14.43, 18.01, 18.54, 16.30, 18.16, 18.76, *19.03, 20.61, 19.29, *17.30, *20.79, 19.07, *17.83,* 20.53, 22.50, 20.25, 19.31

best time: 14.43
worst time: 22.50
best avg5: 16.33 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 17.46 (σ = 1.30)


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2013)

*Round:* 111
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 5 (16.79) // 0/3*

18.33, 15.48, 15.71, 17.66, 17.89, 14.54, 17.75, 16.77, 17.69, 16.82, 16.87, 11.12, 17.74, 14.84, 16.10, 19.74, 17.74, 14.98, 16.38, 16.72, 14.68, 15.74, 18.83, 15.09, 16.75, 16.17, 18.86, 22.48, 17.19, 17.80

Done at school today. I'm never usually this consistent; I prefer getting better singles all the time instead of only one decent one that's from a completely stupid scramble.


Spoiler: Scramble 12



B' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 R' U' L' R2 F2 U' F L' R' F' 
z2 // Inspection (0/0)
U' M' D2 x' U R' F R // Cross (7/7)
d R' U R // F2L-1 (4/11)
U2 L' U L // F2L-2 (4/15)
d L' U L // F2L-3 (4/19)
U R' U' R d' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/27)
U f R U R' U' f' / U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2lOLL (7+8=15/42)
U2 // PLL skip (1/43)
~3.9 TPS. This solve definitely should have been PB. Easy cross, three R U R' inserts, easy OCLL and a PLL skip.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Round 111
Race to sub 15 (24)
Average: 13.17 - 3/3

Times: 15.59, 13.63, 13.68, 12.81, 12.62, 10.76, (10.45), 11.65, (17.58), 11.75, 11.20, (10.55), 13.35, 10.81, 11.76, 14.54, 13.73, 16.19, 15.01, 14.04, 11.65, 16.68, 11.75, 13.60, 14.37, 13.57, 12.00, (16.99), 11.54, 14.21

****.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations Jarvis you're sub 15!!!


----------



## uniacto (Dec 12, 2013)

*
Round Results 110:*
Please remember formatting. Thanks. 
Sorry this post is a couple days late! Finals week is next week, and school is wrapping up for the quarter. Make your conclusions. 

* Sub 19: *
windhero - 18 (18.46) // 0/3
*Sub 18: *


*Sub 15:*
god of rubic 2 - 24 (13.17) // 3/3
TDM - 5 (16.79) // 0/3



*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*


*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 111 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.09 L2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F' U' B L D2 F' D2 L U' R B' 
2. 0.06 R L' D2 L U2 D' B R F' R' D' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 
3. (0.06) D2 B' F' D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F D' L R2 U F D2 F R2 D2 B D2 
4. 0.09 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D2 U2 B2 F D2 F L F2 R2 
5. 0.09 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 L' U R F' U2 R D' U B U 

6. 0.09 R2 D R2 U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R D' B' U L2 B F' L B R' 
7. 0.11 F' L2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 R' F2 L' F2 D' U F R' B D' 
8. 0.09 D2 R D2 R' F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 U' L U' B' L2 D' L' R D2 
9. 0.09 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L' D B R' B2 D F' L2 U' 
10. 0.06 R F' U2 B' L U' R B2 D R2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R L' 

11. 0.08 D2 U2 F L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' D R2 F L' B' D R' D' U' 
12. 0.08 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 U L' B' R' F D2 U B' L2 U R' 
13. 0.09 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 R' U2 F' D R U2 B' D L' D L' 
14. 0.09 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F L D' F D F' U R' B' 
15. 0.09 D2 R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 F' D B' D B2 D' B U B L' 

16. (0.06) L2 U' R B' U' R' D' B L' U' L2 B L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 F' B2 U2 
17. 0.09 F' U' D' R D' L2 U F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 F2 
18. 0.09 D' R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B D B2 D B' R' F L' D 
19. 0.08 L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 D F2 U' L D' B D L B2 
20. 0.11 B' R2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L' D B' L2 F' D2 U L F2 U' 

21. 0.11 D2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 R U2 R F2 D L D' B U R D2 L' D 
22. 0.13 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 L' R' B R2 U2 L' D' L B' R2 D' U' 
23. 0.09 R F L2 F D R2 B U B L' F R2 F' D2 F' B2 U2 F L2 B2 
24. (0.14) L D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 L' U B U2 L F' L2 D L2 R2 
25. 0.13 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R' B2 U' F2 U2 F L F' D' F' 

26. 0.13 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U B R B' R2 F' D' L2 U L' R2 
27. 0.11 U R2 U' R2 U L2 D U2 F2 U' B' D U F' U R2 F R D' U' 
28. (0.13) L' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 L' R' B' F2 U' B' D F2 U L' B2 
29. 0.09 U' F' B' L2 D' R2 U B L' U F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' L2 B2 
30. 0.08 U' D B' L F2 U2 F R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F


----------



## TDM (Dec 12, 2013)

*Round:* 111
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 2 (18.90) // 0/3*

16.80, 18.81, 16.80, 17.71, 18.44+, 18.69, 20.37, 17.44, 17.63, 24.63, 20.02, 20.86, 16.46, 22.96, 23.54, 17.60, 14.63, 17.27, 18.52, 20.34, 19.33, 14.59, 16.30, 20.81, 29.87, 16.69, 18.08, 17.46, 20.75, 21.66

One week of almost no CFOP and half a week of almost no sleep doesn't help lookahead. My christmas sub-15 goal is never going to happen. Last ten solves were done with my Aurora.


----------



## windhero (Dec 16, 2013)

Round: 111
Race to: sub-19
windhero - 19 (18.38) // 0/3

*16.18, 15.99, 17.18, 18.82,* 20.51, *17.74,* 19.55, 21.12, *18.87,* 22.81, *18.29,* 19.52, *17.70,* 21.32, *16.70, 17.88, 13.25,* 19.28, *13.95, 17.17, 18.69, 18.79,* 19.73, 19.92, *17.43,* 19.57, *14.33,* 19.78, *18.76, 18.30*

Damn, that 13.25 was almost a PB and it was a fullstep much like my current one. So close! The latter 13 sec was a PLL skip, like the 17.17 right after it. The solves just sucked ,_,

So close to 20 too!


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 18, 2013)

Round: 111
Race to: sub-15 OH
zzdanielzz29 - 5 (16.67) // 0/3

18.32, 17.68, 16.52, 17.99, 19.79, 18.64, *14.54*, 18.85, 19.81, 15.04, 19.86, 18.47, 18.35, 18.97, 19.89, 18.02, 16.35, 20.56, *14.81*, 18.89, 16.27, *13.90*, 17.64, 18.47, *14.96*, 17.54, 17.39, 23.56, *14.85*, 15.83

I still quite far away from sub 15 OH.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 18, 2013)

Round 111 Race to sub-15 2H

17/30 15.49

14.65, 14.74, 19.63, 16.65, 14.91, 14.68, 14.02, 14.63, 13.89, 13.41, 14.92, 14.39, 18.28, 17.58, 17.80, 14.45, 14.30, 14.64, 15.77, 15.04, 18.32, 14.80, 14.24, 16.93, 14.92, 18.01, 14.64, 11.82, 18.16, 15.62

dang. still awesome tho


----------



## uniacto (Dec 18, 2013)

*
Round Results 111:*
Please remember formatting. Thanks. 

* Sub 19: *
windhero - 19 (18.38) // 0/3
*Sub 18: *


*Sub 15:*
kunparekh18 - 17 (15.49) // 0/3
TDM - 2 (18.90) // 0/3



*Sub 15 OH:* 
zzdanielzz29 - 5 (16.67) // 0/3
*Sub 12:*


*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 112 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.09 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D' B' R B F' R' U L2 D L F' 
2. 0.08 B' D2 U2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B' L B2 R B' U R D U2 
3. 0.09 F' U' L2 B D' R2 L2 U R U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 
4. (0.08) U' R2 U R2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 U R' B2 L R2 F' D R2 B' L2 U' 
5. 0.08 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B F' R' F D2 B F' U' F U' 

6. (0.06) L F U D F B2 R' D2 L F' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F R2 F B' U2 
7. 0.08 F R' U B U B2 L2 U F2 R D R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 
8. 0.08 R' F L' U2 F' U2 R' U2 L B U2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 
9. 0.09 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F' L2 B' D2 U' L D2 L2 B' 
10. 0.09 D F B' L' U' F R' B D B2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 

11. (0.28) L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 B F' U' R' F D F' R U' R2 
12. 0.11 B L2 F R2 D' B D2 L F' B2 R' B2 L' F2 R F2 R B2 R2 U2 
13. 0.11 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B F' U F' L' F L2 D2 L R' 
14. 0.09 L' D2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 R D F R' D L D' L2 U' F 
15. 0.09 L2 D B2 L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 U2 B' F' R' B D L' B2 F U' F2 

16. 0.11 L2 B L B U B R U R' U L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 
17. 0.13 L U F2 U L' D' B D2 R L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 
18. (0.13) U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B F L2 D2 L2 F U B' L2 F' L' D2 B F D' 
19. 0.11 L2 F2 R' F2 R F2 L U2 L' D2 R B' U L' R F' L2 D R2 B2 L2 
20. 0.11 B U2 F L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' B R B D2 L F2 D' B2 D' 

21. 0.09 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U L D B2 L R2 B' R' 
22. 0.11 L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L F2 D' B' F D R2 F U2 L2 
23. 0.09 D' L F' L' U R' F R' F R' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' 
24. 0.11 F2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D L' R2 U' L' F2 D B L D2 
25. 0.11 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F R2 D' F' L B' U2 R2 D2 R U' F' 

26. 0.13 L' B2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R D' L B U' B D2 B2 D F L' 
27. 0.13 L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' L' F R' D' U2 
28. 0.09 L2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U2 F' D' B2 U B2 U F' L R2 F 
29. 0.09 F2 L2 B U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 R2 B D B2 F R' F D' R U L' 
30. 0.09 U2 F' U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B D2 B2 R B D L B' D' B L F' L


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

*Round:* 112
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 8 (16.09) // 0/3*

16.97, 19.25, 15.17, 15.26, 18.13, 17.83, 13.62, 13.07, 16.71, 15.51, 15.75, 15.52, 21.03, 12.64, 16.79, 12.71, 13.51, 15.69, 13.49, 17.32, 20.50, 16.86, 17.00, 15.98, 18.94, 16.10, 17.22, 17.21, 14.37, 14.95

Failed near the end; I was averaging low 15 at one point. Still much better than average for me though. These are my first 2H solves after destroying my PB (10.72 -> 9.23; 1.49 second improvement and it was fullstep. Also my first sub-10 ).


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 24, 2013)

Race to sub-15
Bh13 - 10 - (16.51) - 0/3
Times: 14.89, 14.75, 15.05, 18.48, 18.73, 14.69, 16.09, 19.13, 14.39, 12.86, 13.19, 17.22, 14.16, 17.59, 30.14, 16.45, 12.28, 16.72, 18.05, 17.81, 15.41, 21.52, 17.36, 21.16, 13.97, 17.81, 14.33, 19.89, 15.14, 15.36 
30.14 was a pop.
It's been a while since I've done this. Actually did better than I expected.


----------



## qaz (Dec 24, 2013)

Round 112
Race to sub-18
qaz - 22 (17.38) // 2/3

22.32, *16.37*, *16.50*, 19.42, (37.78)
*15.46*, *15.04*, 23.77, *15.95*, *15.62*
*16.05*, *16.40*, (37.39), *17.17*, *15.63*
*15.61*, 19.24, 18.92, *15.58*, *16.95*
*17.90*, *15.80*, *16.01*, *15.75*, *(14.00)*
*(15.03)*, 26.42, *17.71*, *15.13*, *15.06*

the two 19s were the only legit sup-18s

37.78, 37.39 - somehow screwed up pll?
22.32, 23.77, 18.92 - tried to 1-look oll and messed it up
26.42 - pop

overall a terrible average


----------



## uniacto (Dec 24, 2013)

*
Round Results 111:*
Please remember formatting. Thanks. 

* Sub 19: *

*Sub 18: *
qaz - 22 (17.38) // 2/3

*Sub 15:*
Bh13 - 10 - (16.51) - 0/3

TDM - 8 (16.09) // 0/3
*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*


*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 112 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. (0.06) R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 U B2 L' U' R' F' L2 U B2 D' F2 U 
2. 0.08 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D R' B F' L2 D' F L B D2 B' 
3. (0.05) U' R2 U2 R' B L2 F L2 D' R F B D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 
4. 0.08 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R D F L B2 U' F L R2 
5. 0.06 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 B' R B2 D2 F' L' U F' U2 L' 

6. 0.08 D L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F' D2 B R D L' R2 D' B U2 
7. 0.09 D2 B L2 D' R F2 B' L' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 B' L2 U2 B D2 
8. 0.08  B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 B L2 R D L' U2 F R' D 
9. 0.08 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' F' U F' U' B' L R2 U B F R 
10. 0.08 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' R' F' D R2 U2 F' L' F2 R F2 

11. 0.09 L F2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 F' L2 D' R F2 U' F D R' 
12. 0.08 F2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 L R' B' D2 B F' U L B' F R' 
13. 0.08 F2 L2 D2 F L U2 D' R L U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 
14. 0.08 B' U' R F' L' F' U' F U' L' B2 R2 L2 B' D2 F' R2 F' B2 L2 
15. 0.06 F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D L' B' L D' B2 R U 

16. 0.08 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F L2 F U L2 B L' R2 F' U 
17. 0.11 D2 R2 B L2 R2 B F2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F' D B L D' B U2 R U2 
18. 0.09 L2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 D2 B' F D2 F2 U F' D U R2 B2 F2 R' U' B 
19. (0.13) F2 U L2 D U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F' L F2 L2 D R' F U' F2 D 
20. 0.08 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 R2 B' D R' F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 B' 

21. 0.11 L' F2 R U2 R U2 B2 D2 R B2 R2 U B2 D L' D U' R B' D F' 
22. 0.09 L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 F D' L2 B' R D2 
23. 0.09 F2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 D F2 L' F' U R' B F U2 R 
24. (0.14) B2 L' D' F' U B2 L' U D R' U F2 U2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 
25. 0.09 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L F' U' R2 U' R' F2 U B' U' 

26. 0.11 F' D2 L2 U' L' F R' D2 L B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 
27. 0.11 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 L B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' D' L R 
28. 0.09 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' L F' U' B L' B' D' F' U R 
29. 0.09 U2 R U' L2 D F L D2 R2 U F D2 F' R2 B2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 
30. 0.08 D2 R' B' U2 F D L' B' L F B R2 F2 B U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2013)

*Round:* 113
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 3 (17.46) // 0/3*

15.48, 16.87, 15.94, 20.05, 19.47, 17.07, 13.57, 17.00, 17.15, 17.21, 17.11, 18.30, 15.86, 18.49, 17.18, 20.97, 18.53, 21.06, 14.84, 15.18, 18.10, 16.66, 16.50, 18.86, 19.25, 16.52, 17.60, 22.86, 17.89, 14.48

urgh, so bad. Best Ao5 was 16.11, best Ao12 was over .2 above my usual average.


----------



## kasochi (Dec 24, 2013)

Round 112
Race to sub-12
*kasochi - 5 (13.40) // 0/3*

12.89, 13.43, *10.72*, *11.23*, 12.00, 13.04, *11.92*, *9.56*, 16.02, 14.68, 13.49, 12.36, 16.08, 12.62, 12.61, 12.11, *11.79*, 14.85, 17.71, 20.01, 15.97, 12.48, 12.15, 19.11, 12.59, 12.87, 12.61, 13.79, 13.21, 13.85

First half... 4 subs. good.
Latter half... no comment.


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

Would I be able to compete twice using two different methods (CFOP and ZZ)? I'm sub-20 with ZZ now, and I want to see if I can catch up with my CFOP times. A weekly race would be the only thing that would make me practise another method


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> Would I be able to compete twice using two different methods (CFOP and ZZ)? I'm sub-20 with ZZ now, and I want to see if I can catch up with my CFOP times. A weekly race would be the only thing that would make me practise another method



Couldn't you just do 15 ZZ solves and 15 CFOP solves?


----------



## ONikolay (Dec 27, 2013)

Round 112
Race to sub-15
ONikolay - 12 (15.90) // 0/3

15.29, 16.99, 14.99, 14.74, 11.73, 23.39, 15.34, 13.49, 17.15, 18.68, 11.63, 13.01, 12.57, 17.83, 14.12, 16.78, 12.71, 15.34, 18.13, 20.24, 16.16, 15.81, 14.92, 18.73, 18.83, 18.24, 14.26, 17.81, 17.42, 14.06


----------



## muFFube (Dec 27, 2013)

Round 112
Race to sub-12
muFFube - *4 (13.71) // 0/3*

*11.82*, 16.12, 16.70, 12.39, 13.12, 13.21, 13.19, *10.31*, 13.66, 14.70, 12.16, 15.55, 14.13, 16.23, 13.37, 13.54, 13.78, 13.27, 12.76, 14.40, 14.52, 13.34, 14.66,* 11.42*, *11.96*, 13.85, 16.29, 14.60, 13.05, 12.79


----------



## uniacto (Dec 31, 2013)

*
Round Results 112:*


* Sub 19: *

*Sub 18: *


*Sub 15:*
ONikolay - 12 (15.90) // 0/3 
TDM - 3 (17.46) // 0/3 - yea sure, if you want. I'm not sure how it would work though, since the scrambles are all the same. Could you just do 15 of each and indicate which half is which? You can calculate the avg of 15 yourself and then see which one's faster, but I would still post results out of 30 scrambles. 


*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*
muFFube - 4 (13.71) // 0/3
kasochi - 5 (13.40) // 0/3
*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 113 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.11 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L' B2 D U' R' F' L D2 B U2 
2. 0.08 R2 F U2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' F2 U B2 R U F' L B2 F 
3. 0.08 F2 U R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 F' L D U F U2 B2 L2 R F2 
4. 0.09 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B' D U' L2 R2 F L F R' 
5. 0.11 L D2 L U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 B F2 U L2 F' U' R F2 D' 

6. 0.11 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' L' F2 D B D' R2 U' F2 L' 
7. (0.08) D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D' F' U F2 L2 D2 R' 
8. 0.08 R2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B L F' R D' B2 L2 U2 B U2 
9. 0.09 R' B L' F2 D F2 R' L' D' B R2 U2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 
10. 0.08 R' L U F2 R2 D B' D2 F R L B2 R D2 B2 R' D2 L 

11. 0.08 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 L B' R2 U L B' U B' U2 R2 
12. (0.41) B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F' D U B R' D2 R B' F' D B2 
13. 0.11 U L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 L' F D2 U' R' F' D' B R B 
14. 0.11 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 R U2 B2 F' U2 R' U F' R' U' L' R2 
15. 0.08 U' R' L2 B2 D B R2 L2 U D2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 

16. 0.11 L2 U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R B U R' U B2 D' B2 F U' 
17. 0.09 L' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 U' F D2 L' R' U' B U F 
18. 0.09 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B F2 L B' F D' R' D B' R' 
19. 0.13 D2 B U2 R B U2 B2 L F R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D 
20. 0.13 F2 U2 B2 D R L D2 L2 F' R' L2 U2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 

21. 0.11 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 F U2 F' L2 R' F' L U2 B2 U L2 D' R 
22. 0.16 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D B U' L2 U F D R D2 L B' U 
23. (0.00) B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 L D R F' D' R F2 
24. 0.11 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U F B R' U R D2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 
25. 0.09 D2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 R F2 L U' B' L' F R' D' R2 B' D' U2 

26. 0.08 F2 U R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R B' L' D2 F' U L' F' U F L' 
27. 0.09 B2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' B R' D2 F D B' F2 U' B2 L' 
28. (0.17) L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 F L2 F2 R' F' R' B D R' D L2 F U 
29. 0.09 F2 B R' F2 U2 B U B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 F R2 F' 
30. 0.13 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' F D' F2 L U' F2 D2 U' L'


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2013)

uniacto said:


> yea sure, if you want. I'm not sure how it would work though, since the scrambles are all the same. Could you just do 15 of each and indicate which half is which? You can calculate the avg of 15 yourself and then see which one's faster, but I would still post results out of 30 scrambles.


I didn't think it would matter that the scrambles were the same because I was doing different methods. But I've quit CFOP now, so I'll just do this with ZZ.

E:
*Round:* 114
*Race to:* sub-19
*TDM - 6 (21.69) // 0/3*

20.48, 23.57, 17.94, 19.44, 20.88, 19.91, 21.95, 21.67, 20.39, 25.40, 17.13, 22.00, 20.50, 21.75, 21.59, 21.00, 46.36, 22.56, 26.22, 18.92, 18.21, 23.94, 24.65, 23.00, 18.39, 23.67, 23.31, 16.82, 27.13, 22.70

I usually average just over 19. I haven't been practising recently as I've been revising, and it has really affected my times. Also doing this at 23:40 didn't help  On one time (not difficult to guess which lol), I thought I'd done the EOLine, but then I saw I'd misoriented an edge, so I found the other one, 'oriented' them, and found I had two more. So I oriented them, then one of the first two was still misoriented :fp I still can't look ahead at all with ZZ. When I have time to practise (in ~2 weeks), first I'm going to get back to a ~19 average, then practise looking ahead with both red and blue front. And do some BLD EOLine practise, just to force me to actually be able to plan EOLine in inspection. Hopefully it shouldn't be long before I'm sub-15


----------



## uniacto (Jan 7, 2014)

*
Round Results 112:*


* Sub 19: *
TDM - 6 (21.69) // 0/3
*Sub 18: *

*Sub 15:*


*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 113 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.09 D U2 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R' D F U' L2 B R' F2 
2. (0.06) F2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 R' F' U B R2 D F D' 
3. 0.09 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R' B U' R' D' 
4. (0.08) R2 B D2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 B U2 L2 D L B R D L' U' B R B' 
5. 0.08 U' R2 F2 U' F U' D L2 F' L B2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 U R2 D2 

6. 0.09 F' L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' D2 F L2 B L B2 D2 F U R F U' L2 
7. 0.08 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R D L2 F2 D' B U2 B' L' R 
8. 0.11 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 D' U' F' D' F2 U2 R' U2 B U2 
9. 0.08 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R F R2 U2 B2 D L F' L2 R 
10. 0.11 L2 B2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 B' U' R' F' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' 

11. 0.13 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L D2 F' L U' R2 B L' U2 F' U' 
12. 0.13 D2 R2 F R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 R2 B2 D' B L2 B' L R' U' L' R2 F2 
13. 0.11 D2 B U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F L2 F L R2 B U' L F2 L2 D' B2 F' 
14. 0.13 D L2 D2 R2 F' R B2 L' F' B2 U2 D F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 
15. 0.11 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 B' R2 F2 L' U B' U F' L2 

16. 0.09 D2 R U2 F2 L F2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 F' D F' U R2 B' L2 D' F' R' 
17. 0.09 U F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' U' L2 F U R B' L' B' D' 
18. 0.09 B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R F' D' R' U2 L U2 F U R' B' 
19. 0.09 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 D B' R D' U F' R' 
20. 0.14 D2 B L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R U' B' L2 F' U L' B2 R 

21. 0.09 F2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 F' U' F' R F' U2 B2 R U2 F 
22. (0.17) F' R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 R U' F2 R2 F' L U F' D2 L 
23. 0.13 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F L' D2 F2 D' B F L R' F U 
24. 0.13 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 F' D' B' R U2 F D' B' R' B' D' U' 
25. 0.14 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 R' D U2 B' U2 F2 U' L' R2 

26. (0.30) B L2 F R' D' F2 B' L D' B' R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 F B 
27. 0.09 B U2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B U L R' B L U' R D2 U R' 
28. 0.09 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 U L D2 R2 F' U' L2 U2 B2 R U' 
29. 0.09 D R F' D2 L' U' D' F L D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 
30. 0.09 F' D2 F' L2 B' U2 B L2 R2 F' U2 L B2 U B2 U' R' D2 L U


----------



## qaz (Jan 7, 2014)

Round: 114
Race to: sub-18
qaz - 24 (16.38) // 3/3

16.06, 14.45, (13.16), 16.38, 18.90,
17.27, (13.22), 17.44, 14.63, 18.53,
15.46, 14.06, 15.28, 16.30, 15.24,
15.42, 19.12, (19.52), 17.82, 16.91,
16.59, 15.97, 17.52, (22.82), 15.39,
14.59, 17.12, 16.66, 18.05, 14.82

a bit better than last time, 7 sub-15


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

I WON A ROUND
I'll edit this post when I'm done.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 12, 2014)

Round: 114
Race to: sub-18
Bindedsa 13 - 17.88 // 0/8

*15.05*, *15.62*, 19.23, 18.60, *17.88*, 19.97, *16.74*, *17.60*, 21.66, *17.08*, 18.92, 20.47, 19.06, *17.28*, 18.10, 18.46, 19.26, *17.69* , 19.21, *14.51*, *16.79*, 18.94, 18.75, 18.59, 18.15,18.68, 18.56, *14.23*, *16.60*, *14.96*

The average was sub 18, but I got a lot of times close to 18 and a lot of times well below 18.


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2014)

*Round:* 115
*Race to:* sub-19
*TDM - 6 (21.42) // 0/3*

17.99, 17.54, 19.94, 15.80, 20.54, 25.62, 18.27, 29.41, 24.78, 23.06+, 25.60, 19.20, 25.05, 20.92, 23.16, 16.16, 20.11, 19.99, 22.46, 24.07, 20.08, 32.78, 20.06, 29.72, 19.55, 17.59, 20.05, 22.73, 18.52, 20.67

Just like when I first started this race - I improve each week, then fail doing this comp.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 14, 2014)

*
Round Results 113:*


* Sub 19: *
TDM - 6 (21.42) // 0/3
*Sub 18: *
Bindedsa 13 - 17.88 // 0/8
qaz - 24 (16.38) // 3/3
*Sub 15:*


*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 114 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.08 U2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 B L' B' F' L' F U' R 
2. 0.07 B' L2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 F L B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 
3. 0.08 D2 F2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 D2 F U F' D F L D' B' R D 
4. 0.09 D F2 U F2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B D L' D' B2 L2 D' R' F2 U' 
5. (0.20) B' L2 U' F' B2 D' R2 U L' F' U2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' 

6. 0.09 L U2 R2 D' F' D R' U D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 
7. 0.09 D2 L' B2 L U2 L2 R B2 R D2 R B L' F2 L' R D' B2 U2 R2 
8. (0.07) L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' R2 U' L' F R2 F R' D2 U' F' L' U 
9. 0.09 D2 F2 L' F D2 L U2 R' D' R B2 U2 R F2 L' U2 D2 R F2 R2 
10. (0.07) U R' L2 B' R' U' B D' F' B2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 

11. 0.07 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U' F' D' R U L F2 D2 F' R2 D' 
12. 0.09 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L D2 L2 U2 L R' B' L B2 L D' B L F' U2 
13. 0.07 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L B2 R B2 F2 R U' F2 L' D2 F' L D B L2 
14. 0.09 U2 R B2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F' D B2 L2 R' U R2 D F 
15. 0.09 D2 F' U2 D' B' R' L F' R' L U B2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 U' L2 

16. 0.09 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B' L2 R' D2 L U L F2 D' L' 
17. 0.07 L' F2 U2 R U2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U B' D2 L' D R2 B L2 B R2 
18. 0.10 R F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B' F L' F' U2 R2 U R2 
19. 0.10 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D' L D U' R' D' B' L' F2 U' 
20. 0.09 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' F' U' L' F2 R U' R U F' 

21. 0.10 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D R U' L F U2 B2 D' B' D2 U2 
22. 0.09 R2 F' U2 F L' U2 F' R' B' R' B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 L2 U' D2 R2 
23. 0.10 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U B U L' U2 R' F2 D' B D2 U2 
24. (0.13) B' R2 D2 B F2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 U' R D' F R D2 B D F2 L 
25. 0.12 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 F D' B2 L' R U' F2 U F' U 

26. 0.10 R2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 F R2 B' U2 F' D' B R' B2 F U2 B U B' L' 
27. 0.09 F2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R U F D2 B2 R2 U B' R D2 B' 
28. 0.11 L B D L2 D2 F' U F2 R' F2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 F U2 B 
29. 0.09 F2 B L2 F' B2 D' B' R' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 F' B2 
30. 0.09 B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U L2 D B' F L' R B' D L2 B' F' U'


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

*Round:* 116
*Race to:* sub-19
*TDM - 14 (21.42) // 0/3*

16.12, 21.72, 22.56, 13.81, 17.75, 21.39, 17.52, 20.52, 15.93, 17.57, 20.20, 18.30, 16.82, 18.95, 17.18, 19.11, 22.43, 23.50, 22.29, 19.77, 18.94, 18.60, 17.64, 19.16, 17.78, 19.72, 21.23, 20.50, 20.58, 21.44

Good start, got interrupted twice, and I wanted to kill myself by the end, which ruined my times.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 16, 2014)

*Round* 114?
*Race To* Sub 18
Bindeda - 21(17.11) // 1/3
*14.29 17.38 17.66 17.54 17.84 17.78 15.01* 22.51 *16.72 13.26 17.92 16.47* 18.07 20.20 18.86 18.54 *16.93 17.86* 18.08 19.59 18.04 20.03 *16.48 13.16 17.85 13.70 16.26 14.75 14.81 17.03*

My times vary consistently between high 13s and high 20s. Started and ended strong and the 22 was a failed X-cross. Maybe I am close to sub 17.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 20, 2014)

*
Round Results 114:*


* Sub 19: *
TDM - 14 (21.42) // 0/3
*Sub 18: *
Bindeda - 21(17.11) // 1/3

*Sub 15:*


*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 115 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. (0.08) L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 U2 L' B' U' F L2 B' D2 U' F2 U 
2. 0.09 F2 R2 L' U2 D' R B L2 F U D2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 L2 D2 
3. 0.09 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 D F' U' L' B R' B R2 F L' F' 
4. 0.08 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R' F D' U2 B' D U2 F2 D' U' 
5. 0.08 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D U' B2 R2 U' L2 B D' L' D' B R' U' L2 R F 

6. 0.10 B2 F2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 L F2 D' B L B2 U' L2 B' F2 R B2 
7. 0.08 B2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 U' B2 F' D2 L U2 F2 R B' 
8. 0.08 U2 L D2 R2 D2 R D2 L' U2 L' F' R' U B' D B D' R' D2 
9. 0.10 U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L U' B L' F2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 
10. 0.10 D R' F' B' U2 D' R U' D' L' B2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 

11. 0.09 U' D' B2 D' B' L F' R' D B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 U' F2 D' 
12. 0.09 L2 B R B2 D' L U' F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 R2 
13. (0.11) R2 F' D2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D' B U2 L F2 D' U' F2 L' R' 
14. 0.11 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 U F R U' F2 L2 D' U' F U B2 U 
15. 0.10 F' L' D2 L D B R U L D2 F D2 F' R2 B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 

16. (0.11) D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U L B' D2 U B F U R D U' 
17. 0.11 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 L' D' F2 L' B L' F' D' B' R' 
18. 0.09 L2 U2 F R2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L U B' F2 L2 F2 D' B' 
19. 0.08 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' R D2 L' D' U2 F' L2 U' F2 D' 
20. 0.10 L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 B' F' U' R' B' L2 F L2 F U R D' 

21. 0.10 U2 R2 B U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 R D2 L B' L2 B U' L2 F' R2 
22. 0.09 D F2 D' F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U B' L2 B2 U2 B D2 R U B F' L 
23. 0.10 B D2 B D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 F R2 D B L' U2 B L2 R2 B' D F2 
24. 0.09 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' B' R' F2 L' B' U' B R2 F' U 
25. 0.10 U2 L D2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' R' U2 B L F L2 D U L' D B F 

26. 0.09 R' B L F B U' F B' L F' U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 
27. 0.11 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D L' U' F' R' F2 R2 U B2 U 
28. 0.11 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D B' D F L' F2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L' 
29. 0.09 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R' U B2 U' L' R2 U B F R B2 
30. (0.07) U R2 U B D2 R2 L' B' U F L2 U D B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 B2


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jan 21, 2014)

mushroomhead88 - 19 sub 15's (14.93) 0/3

1. 13.275 
2. 11.744 
3. 13.128 
4. 12.994 
5. 14.385 
6. 16.015 
7. 18.116 
8. 15.155 
9. 16.567 
10. 18.088 
11. 14.184 
12. 14.737 
13. 15.777 
14. 14.822 
15. 20.102 
16. 13.234 
17. 14.427 
18. 12.751 
19. 13.543 
20. 16.802 
21. 12.843 
22. 14.877 
23. 15.836 
24. 14.387 
25. 12.146 
26. 13.490 
27. 14.903 
28. 12.811 
29. 21.598 
30. 15.169


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2014)

*Round* 115
*Race To* Sub 18
*Bindeda* - 25(16.46) // 2/3
*17.19* 18.60 *14.77 17.66 16.01 16.11 16.53 17.30 13.48* 19.16 *15.45 15.29 16.46 18.44 13.72 16.55 13.79 17.35 15.56 15.89 13.54 15.65 17.94 16.32 15.94 16.70 15.05* 18.90 20.42 18.05

I'm sub 16.5 now and this is a little bit above average. Failed last 3, it was almost 28 sub 30s.


----------



## windhero (Jan 21, 2014)

Round: 115
Race to: sub-19
windhero - 20 (18.98) // 0/3

*16.38, 17.78, 18.22, 19.61, 19.84, 18.19*, 20.73, *15.77, 16.91, 19.07, 16.46, 18.96*, 20.56, 20.90, *18.48*, 21.92, *17.78, 19.15, 16.54,* 21.21, *18.01,* 20.26, 20.36, *18.77*, 20.22,* 19.07, 18.25*, 20.57, *17.55*, 21.20

Woop woop! Finally 20 sub 19s! Average was really bad though but my std. dev was 1.38 seconds which "saved the results". I think my times have gotten worse since I took quite the break from cubing, but I still managed to pull off 20 sub 19s.


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 25, 2014)

Round 115
Race to sub-19
notfeliks - 11 (19.81) // 0/3

19.45, 21.06, 19.68, 19.59, 22.36, 23.78, *14.87*, *18.39*, 22.40, *18.97*, *16.98*, *18.84*, 20.29, *15.35*, 22.28, *15.39*, *16.21*, 22.14, 20.15, 19.28, *18.11*, *18.90*, 22.52, 21.35, 24.29+, 22.45, 22.94, 20.08, 20.94, *13.58*

Ummm windhero... 19.xx is not sub-19. Sub 19 is 18.99 and below.


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

Back to CFOP. I can't decide which method to use.

*Round:* 115
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 10 (15.97) // 0/3*

16.98, 14.16, 14.81, 14.93, 17.12, 16.21, 21.47, 18.84, 17.24, 16.38, 15.83, 12.39, 15.11, 11.95, 14.47, 17.27, 14.83, 16.11, 11.48, 18.27, 18.08, 15.35, 13.33, 16.23, 17.52, 17.38, 16.56, 19.16, 15.60, 14.22

Fail end, but other than that good average.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 25, 2014)

windhero said:


> Round: 115
> Race to: sub-19
> windhero - 20 (18.98) // 0/3
> 
> ...


 4 of those are sup 19?


----------



## uniacto (Jan 28, 2014)

*
Round Results 115:*


* Sub 19: *
windhero - 15 (18.98) // 0/3
notfeliks - 11 (19.81) // 0/3
*Sub 18: *
Bindeda - 25(16.46) // 2/3

*Sub 15:*
mushroomhead88 - 19 (14.93) // 0/3
TDM - 10 (15.97) // 0/3

*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 116 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.08 D' L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R' D' R' B R' D' L' B D U 
2. (0.20) U L2 B2 D U B2 D' F2 L2 R D L' F' D' U2 R U R' U R 
3. (0.05) R2 F L' D R2 U' F' R2 B R F2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 D 
4. 0.08 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' L U B F2 L' B' L' R2 B' R2 
5. 0.09 D L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L B U L D' B2 F2 D R2 F 

6. 0.08 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U B D' F R2 D L U' L2 F' R 
7. 0.10 F2 L F2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 R U2 F' L' U2 L' U' B F' D' R B2 
8. 0.09 U R U R D' F D' R2 U L B2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 
9. 0.08 D' U2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B D' R F D' B' U2 L2 D 
10. (0.11) U L D2 F R2 L F U D' L2 F D2 F' U2 F R2 B R2 F U2 

11. 0.09 R D' B L2 D2 R2 F' U' D2 R' L2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' 
12. 0.10 B' U2 B D R B2 R B U D2 R2 F2 B R2 D2 B R2 L2 B2 R2 
13. 0.08 B' L2 D' L2 F' U' L' F R U2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 
14. 0.10 F2 U D' R D2 F' R' U' B2 R F B2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B 
15. 0.10 U F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R U' B' D' B' R' D' B F' D 

16. (0.07) R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 R' B2 D F R' B U' L' R2 U' B' D' 
17. 0.11 L2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B D2 U2 F R' B L D F' L2 F' R' D2 B' 
18. 0.08 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 L' F' U' L' F2 D2 F D2 U L R2 
19. 0.11 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' L' D2 B R2 B2 R F U' F2 U' 
20. 0.10 D F' U2 R' F2 U B R L2 D B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 

21. 0.09 U R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L D2 F2 D' B L F' L2 D R2 
22. 0.08 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L B2 F2 R2 D' L' U L2 B D' U L F 
23. 0.09 F' R2 U2 F R2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U R B' U2 F2 R2 F' R' B' F' 
24. 0.09 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 U L' D B2 D L U B' L2 R' U' 
25. 0.10 R2 L B' L2 U' R B' R2 U2 R' L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 

26. 0.09 L2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 L' U B' L2 D L B R' F2 D' 
27. 0.09 D L2 B2 U B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B L R' D R' D B' D R D2 F' 
28. 0.10 B2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 R U' B R' D2 F' D2 U R B' 
29. 0.09 B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' B D R2 U2 B D' 
30. 0.10 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R' B D2 B R F U B2 L


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 28, 2014)

Round 116
Race To Sub 18
Bindeda - 27(16.33) // 3/3
*16.91 17.03 16.75 16.95 14.51 14.77 15.71* 18.95 *10.13 17.23 14.95* 20.04 *13.31 16.65 16.59 17.64 13.89 16.00 17.11 16.34 16.42 16.42 15.60 15.66 15.67 16.52 17.73 16.22 14.67 17.43 *20.28

10.13 Is a PB, on to sub 15, which isn't that far away really.


----------



## TDM (Jan 28, 2014)

*Round:* 116
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 3 (17.78) // 0/3*

17.24, 19.66, 15.28, 18.05, 18.18, 18.37, 19.70, 20.57, 18.82, 16.59, 16.07, 17.99, 16.92, 14.81, 23.32+, DNF(15.98), 18.10, 15.26, 18.92, 20.73, 13.58, 16.41, 19.27, 13.28, 20.49, 17.88, 17.59, 18.46, 16.36, 14.50

Failfailfaildecentfail. My best Mo3 was 16.32... that's worse than my usual average. Best Ao12 (last solves) were 17.35... :fp


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 29, 2014)

Round: 116
Race to sub-19
notfeliks - 15 (19.08) // 0/3

20.33, 17.36, 16.86, 18.52, 21.94, 19.69, 20.58, 17.53, 16.68, 15.86, 15.43, 21.12+, 20.70, 18.69, 16.32, 22.08, 15.24, 21.84, 21.42, 19.02, 16.64+, 20.95+, 17.75, 22.24, 23.12, 16.34, 17.38, 18.01, 22.17, 20.92
Bleh. Was pretty clear of 19 until those last two solves. Shame about all the god damned +2s...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 29, 2014)

Round: 116
Race to: sub-17
Jaysammey777- 15(17.26) // 0/3
Times: *16.90,* 18.15, 17.75, *13.57, 15.79,* 20.64, 21.23, *16.82, 13.76, 16.97, 16.18,* 18.53, 18.95, 18.20, 25.95, *15.04, 15.62, 15.82,* 17.54, 19.01, *16.43, 14.54,* 17.28, 20.26, 18.50, *16.14,* 18.01, *16.36, 15.07,* 17.73


----------



## uniacto (Feb 5, 2014)

*

If anyone wants to take over, feel free to PM me. Senior year sucks. Sorry this is late. 

Also, why are we doing races to sub-xx for like, every second between 20 and 15? haha 
Round Results 116:*


* Sub 19: *
notfeliks - 15 (19.08) // 0/3

*Sub 18: *
Bindeda - 27(16.33) // 3/3

* Sub 17: *
Jaysammey777- 15(17.26) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
TDM - 3 (17.78) // 0/3

*Sub 15 OH:* 

*Sub 12:*

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 117 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. 0.10 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D F2 R F D' U' F' L' B2 R2 D' R' 
2. (0.05) D2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D R U' B' U R2 B R' 
3. 0.09 L R D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B' U B' F' D' R U R D' L U2 
4. (0.08) B2 R U2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 F' D2 B D R2 F U' L' U2 B2 
5. 0.11 B2 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B U F2 U2 B2 L' R' D' F' L2 U 

6. 0.11 U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 U R' F D2 U' F U2 L2 R F' 
7. 0.10 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R' F' R2 U2 B D' B2 R U2 
8. 0.10 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 B U2 R' U' R' D B' D U F2 U 
9. 0.10 R D2 F2 R B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' D' B' R2 D R' U B L 
10. 0.10 B L2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B' U R2 D' R' F D F2 D B2 F' 

11. 0.11 L2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D' R U R D2 U2 F' U' R' 
12. (0.14) U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F R' F2 R D2 B U' R D' L F' 
13. 0.11 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 R' U2 L U' L2 U2 F' R2 U F' 
14. 0.12 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' R2 U2 R2 F' U R D' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' 
15. (0.15) R' L' B L' U' B' U R' U B D2 B2 U' D F2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 

16. 0.12 R' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L F2 R' F2 L F' L D L2 B L' U' F2 L2 R' 
17. 0.11 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L' U' R B L2 F2 L2 R U' F 
18. 0.12 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 D B2 U' R' D2 L' F U2 L' D' F' 
19. 0.09 R2 U F' L U' D2 F' B2 R' U F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 
20. 0.12 D2 R' U L2 B2 D L' D F' R' B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U 

21. 0.13 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' B' R2 B L' R2 B2 F' U' L' B' 
22. 0.13 U' B2 L D R' D2 R' F B R F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F2 B U2 R2 
23. 0.11 B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U R2 U' F R D2 U F' L B2 F R' B' 
24. 0.13 D L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U R F' L2 R' D L' D B F2 R 
25. 0.12 B2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 L2 R' U' L U2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 B' R'

26. 0.10 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' F U B D2 R2 D2 B' R' B' F 
27. 0.12 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 U' R D' L F' U' L B2 F' U 
28. 0.12 F2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B U2 F' R' D' L R F D' L2 B R 
29. 0.10 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 D B2 D L2 B2 R D2 B' U L2 R' D2 B2 R 
30. 0.12 B' U2 F' D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' D B2 R' F' R B' L R D F2


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 5, 2014)

Round number: 117
Race that I'm in: Sub 19
Average: 18.413
Number of sub 19 solves: 20
Times: 19.244, 15.686, 16.839, 17.121, 20.236, 24.492, 18.260, 16.443, 21.291, 20.146, 19.251, 15.749, 19.180, 17.865, 17.974, 19.454, 17.571, 18.441, 15.789, 17.600, 28.101, 18.732, 17.570, 18.023, 16.733, 16.393, 18.785, 18.109, 19.802, 18.480
Methuselah96 - 20 (18.413) // 1/3


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2014)

uniacto said:


> If anyone wants to take over, feel free to PM me. Senior year sucks. Sorry this is late.


I would like to... but I have GCSEs this year, so I'm not sure I could. Sorry!


> Also, why are we doing races to sub-xx for like, every second between 20 and 15? haha


I'm not... but I could do sub-16 

*Round:* 117
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 8 (17.12) // 0/3*

14.86, 13.26, 15.95, 17.28, 17.94, 18.56, 21.57, 17.87, 14.90, 20.76, 12.25, 16.21, 19.55, 16.60, 22.06, 17.52, 15.32, 17.53, 15.35, 14.08, 19.77, 21.99, 17.90, 22.07, 18.18, 16.30, 13.83, 13.41, 18.59, 12.65

Already failed the first solve... it was so easy :fp
Two solves in and both have been really easy 
Best Ao12 was 16.76. I was getting really angry at my times half way through, which made my hands start shaking even more which made everything worse... sup-17 average. Just... why can't I do anything well.


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 6, 2014)

Round 117
Race to sub-19
notfeliks - 13 (20.36) // 0/3

18.11, 23.56, 23.62, 23.16, 18.66, 16.67, 25.99, 19.51, 21.08, 18.28, 21.72, 15.42, 17.93, 17.18, 24.15, 21.26, 18.58, 17.56, 17.18, 25.69, 20.08, 23.26, 27.15, 22.53, 20.84, 19.39, 18.70, 13.84, 18.13, 21.78

The 13 at the end was nice but other than that the whole average was vomit-inducing.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Round 117
Race to sub 12
Sub X: 8
Average: 12.75
Times:
12.94, 13.70, 12.44, 12.33, 12.11, 13.38, 14.30, 11.75, 14.19, 13.21, 12.49, 12.50, 13.24, 11.85, 11.10, 14.32, 11.89, 12.59, (14.86), 13.15, 12.97, 12.55, 12.34, 11.68, 11.81, (10.12), (14.40), 12.94, 13.70, (8.02)

8.02 yea baby, second fastest ever.


----------



## kasochi (Feb 11, 2014)

*Round 117*
Race to sub-12
kasochi - 7 (13.28) // 0/3

12.86, *11.86*, *10.98*, 12.50, 16.32, 17.73, 12.89, 18.19, *11.93*, 13.07, *11.37*, 13.17, 15.70, 12.21, *11.70*, 13.16, 15.28, 12.38, 14.64, 12.64, 13.00, *11.65*, 13.21, 13.39, 12.61, *11.27*, 14.45, 13.28, 17.21, 12.76


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 11, 2014)

11.58, 14.88, 12.39, 13.41, 13.29, 11.65, 14.09, 11.52, 11.80, 12.55, 11.55, 12.69, 11.86, 11.51, 12.42, 13.19, 12.00, 11.76, 14.47, 11.23, 12.03, 12.13, 12.04, 14.56, 12.38, 11.88, 10.91, 11.60, 12.53, 11.29

Session avg: 12.29
# of sub-12's = 13


----------



## uniacto (Feb 12, 2014)

Late again sorry guise ((( 

On a happier note, I'm happy to announce Methuselah96 as the new results poster! I'm stepping down after about half a year of posting, it's been great watching people progress. He and I have talked about a few changes coming up in this race thread and we think that you guys will love what we have in store. Big kudos for him for taking over, everyone welcome him! *clap clap* 

*


Round Results 117:*


* Sub 19: *
Methuselah96 - 20 (18.413) // 1/3
notfeliks - 13 (20.36) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
TDM - 8 (17.12) // 0/3


*Sub 12:*
IMSLOW1097 - 13 (12.29) // 0/3
god of rubic 2 - 8 (12.75) // 0/3
kasochi - 7 (13.28) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*

The format of this race is:
- 30 solves
- As you do the 30 solves, count how many sub xx solves (where sub xx is the goal/race you're in) you get
- In your post, include: Round number, Race that you're in, average, number of sub xx solves, and the times
- Also include your results in the following format:
Your username - # of sub x's (the average) // x/3
x = number of times you got at least 20 sub x's in the past round(s) for that specific sub-x
- If you get at least 20 sub xx solves 3 times in a row, you've graduated, unless you want to keep continuing to ensure you're sub xx
- New rounds are every Monday 
- If you have any questions, ask in a post!

*Round 118 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: scrambles



1. (0.05) F2 L2 R' B2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' D' F2 L' R2 U' R2 B2 
2. 0.10 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L' R' B D F R2 B' U B' F2 
3. 0.07 U2 L' B' L2 B R2 U' B L' D F R2 B2 U2 F R2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 
4. 0.07 U2 L2 U' B' L U' R' D2 R F2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 U2 
5. 0.08 F L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 L D B R' D' L2 D' F' D' F2 

6. 0.08 B U2 L' U' F U R' U D2 L U D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 
7. 0.09 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 U B2 U B2 F D L' B2 D R' F' R' B' D 
8. 0.10 L2 F2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 D U L' B U F2 U L2 
9. 0.08 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B R2 U2 R' F' D2 U R D U' R2 D' L 
10. 0.10 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F L' F' R D2 B R2 U' F' D R' 

11. 0.10 U2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R B2 R' F2 R' B D B2 D L' B' D2 R2 
12. 0.11 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L' F2 R B2 D L' B' D' U' F' 
13. 0.10 D2 L F2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 L U2 R' D' L D2 L2 R F' R2 U F2 U2 
14. (0.12) D' L2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R' U L2 B' D2 L U' R2 B F2 
15. 0.10 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L F' R' D2 L' B D U' L2 B 

16. (0.12) B2 U' F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 U B2 D R' B D2 B2 L' F2 R' F' D R 
17. 0.11 B2 D F2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 L' B R' D F' U2 L' R D' U2 
18. (0.06) R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L B' R2 B2 R F' D' F' R2 
19. 0.11 D2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' U L2 D B U' F' L U2 
20. 0.09 F L2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F D B2 U' R F L' D2 B D' B 

21. 0.08 R2 U' B2 D F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' U B R F U' F2 D F' L' 
22. 0.10 U' F2 R U2 F' L B2 U F' U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' 
23. 0.11 U2 B U F2 B' R' U B2 R2 F' R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 
24. 0.11 F R2 F R2 F D2 B' U2 F' D2 L' D' L2 B R D F' L2 B' R' 
25. 0.10 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 B' L F' U' R2 B F2 U L D' 

26. 0.11 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B L' R' F' R D2 F2 U' L2 D F 
27. 0.10 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D' F U2 L R' U2 L D' L B' L' 
28. 0.12 B2 F2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L F' D L R' D L2 F2 U2 
29. 0.10 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B D U2 L' B' D2 U2 R2 B2 U' 
30. 0.09 D R B2 U L' B R2 L2 D R B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 L B2 R


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Round 118
Race to sub 12
Sub X = 2
Average: 13.89
Times: 14.16, 13.79, 14.66, 12.57, 12.14, (11.36), 14.89, 13.48, 13.86, 12.90, 17.02, 12.90, (18.94), 12.65, 13.96, 17.72, 14.22, (18.67), 14.37, 16.25, 12.41, 13.23, 14.60, 12.82, 13.66, (11.89), 13.33, 14.32, 12.03, 13.12

I blame sleep deprivation, hunger and exhaustion.


----------



## TDM (Feb 12, 2014)

*Round:* 118
*Race to:* sub-15
*TDM - 12 (15.10) // 0/3*

13.60, 19.77, 13.41, 13.83, 14.46, 12.47, 16.91, 17.12, 16.17, 15.05, 15.97, 16.45, 13.58, 11.40, 15.44, 13.54, 12.58, 16.19, 16.02, 14.92, 15.74, 16.12, 15.20, 16.04, 13.27, 13.44, 15.27, 16.43, 16.42, 16.55

lol start, only slightly better than normal end. Very good average for me.
I set myself a goal of sub-15 by Christmas in late October/early November last year. I don't think it's going to happen until at least my birthday (~Easter), probably later.


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 13, 2014)

Round 118
Race to sub-19
notfeliks - 14 (20.05) // 0/3
17.56, 22.92, 26.43, 16.81, 14.19, 19.44, 21.37, 21.21, DNF, 17.05, 23.20, 18.31, 22.73, 15.06, 22.11, 24.23, 16.51, 17.54, 20.01, 21.50, 22.05+, 18.52, 14.78, 20.33, 29.26, 15.42, 18.27, 16.79, 23.32, 18.67

So much fail.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 14, 2014)

Round 118
Race to Sub-19
Average: 19.184
Number of sub 19 solves: 15
Times: 19.384, 26.411, 19.133, 16.858, 19.082, 20.799, 20.894, 17.422, 20.307, 23.742, 18.071, 17.230, 21.472, 16.653, 18.836, 18.873, 18.365, 15.994, 16.845, 19.093, 25.700, 16.827, 15.025, 19.408, 18.515, 22.398, 20.894, 15.897, 20.524, 17.952
Methuselah96 - 15 (19.184) // 0/3


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 15, 2014)

Round 118
Race to Sub-15
Average: 16.50
Number of sub 15 solves: 12
Times: 15.65, 17.45, 13.87, 18.56, 18.79, 16.43, 14.60, 15.89, 16.38, 21.77, 17.78, 23.83, 24.59, 16.60, 23.22, 14.43, 13.11, 14.84, 15.41, 14.92, 14.41, 14.44, 16.10, 17.15, 18.51, 18.54, 14.20, 14.45, 14.55, 13.38
Zamulacz - 12 (16.50) // 0/3


----------



## Antikrister (Feb 16, 2014)

Round 118
Race to sub-15
AVerage: 18.22
Number of sub-15 solves: 2
19.55, 17.41, 20.54, 20.77, 17.22, 16.85, 19.91, 15.34, 21.87, 15.99, 16.52, 15.03, 18.16, 17.38, 17.76, 19.59, 19.31, 16.81, 16.61, 22.17, *12.90*, 16.36, 16.90, 19.43, 14.09, 19.74, 20.75, 17.81, 20.02, *24.46*

The 12.90 was a pll-skip. The 16.36 after was a double x-cross I think, but it was poorly executed.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Round Results 118:*


* Sub 19: *
Methuselah96 - 15 (19.184) // 0/3
notfeliks - 14 (20.05) // 0/3

*Sub 15:*
TDM - 12 (15.10) // 0/3
Zamulacz - 12 (16.50) // 0/3
Antikrister - 2 (18.22) // 0/3

*Sub 12:*
god of rubic 2 - 2 (13.89) // 0/3

*Sub 10:* 


*Sub 8:*


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 18, 2014)

*3x3 Race​*
The race is being formatted a little differently from now on. I will post scrambles here weekly on Sundays. There are three rotating round formats which are listed below. You must complete all three round formats successfully to graduate. You can race for any sub-X time you want for now as long as it's under 20. While you're at it, read the rules.



Spoiler: Round Formats



5 Averages of 5:

5 sets of 5 scrambles will be given.
Each set of scrambles will be executed as an average of 5 (of the 5 attempts, the best and worst attempts are removed, and the arithmetic mean of the remaining 3 attempts is that set's result).
The final result will be the average of the resulting 5 averages (of the 5 averages, the best and worst averages are removed, and the arithmetic mean of the remaining 3 averages is the final result).
3 Averages of 12:
3 sets of 12 scrambles will be given.
Each set of scrambles will be executed as an average of 12 (of the 12 attempts, the best and worst attempts are removed, and the arithmetic mean of the remaining 10 attempts is that set's result).
The final result will be the mean of the resulting 3 averages (the arithmetic mean of the 3 averages is the final result).
Average of 50:

1 set of 50 scrambles will be given.
The set of scrambles will be executed as an average of 50 (of the 50 attempts, the best 3 and worst 3 attempts are removed, and the arithmetic mean of the remaining 44 attempts is that set's result).
The final result will be the resulting average.






Spoiler: Rules




Rounds will rotate between the three round formats.
Scrambles for new rounds will be posted every Sunday.
Scrambles are generated using the official scrambling program.
Anybody can participate in this competition.
You can use any method or condition you want.
Use the scrambles given from the current round.
Use any timer you want.
If a attempt needs to be redone for any reason perform the inverse of the scramble to get a new scramble.
You do not need to record your solves on video.
Do not cheat.
Post all times in a reply to this thread and include averages if known.
You can be in any race Sub-X (where X is less than 20).
Include the race you are in in your results.
Do not post results to previous rounds if newer scrambles have already been posted.
Results will be posted every Sunday before a new round is posted.
If you get 3 Sub-X rounds in a row you graduate.
You may continue to compete in a lower Sub-X round after you graduate.






Spoiler: Scrambles/Results



*Round 119* || February 17, 2014 - February 23, 2014 || Scrambles || Results
*Round 120* || February 23, 2014 - March 2, 2014 || Scrambles || Results
*Round 121* || March 2, 2014 - March 9, 2014 || Scrambles || Results
*Round 122* || March 9, 2014 - March 23, 2014 || Scrambles || Results
*Round 123* || March 23, 2014 - April 6, 2014 || Scrambles || Results
*Round 124* || April 6, 2014 - April 20, 2014 || Scrambles || Results
*Round 125* || April 20, 2014 - April 27, 2014 || Scrambles || Results





Spoiler: Graduates



*Sub-14*
jeff081692 - 4/21/14
*Sub-15*
jeff081692 - 3/23/14
Blindesa - 3/23/14
Bh13 - 4/6/14
TDM - 4/21/14
*Sub-16*
sneaklyfox - 3/23/14
*Sub-19*
pipkiksass - 3/9/14
notfeliks - 4/21/14


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Round 119
Potential Closing Time - February 23, 2014 || 10:59 PM ET
Round Format - 5 Averages of 5​*
Scrambles for the 119th round:


Spoiler: 1st Average of 5




R' B2 L B2 L U2 R2 D B' U' R' F' U L U R' F' D2
U' D' F' D L' F D' F2 B R' D' B2 R2 L2 B' U2 B L2 F2 B
B2 U2 L F2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B L B2 L B' U' B L' R'
U2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 F' L' D2 F' U' F U R2 D2 B' F
F2 U R2 U2 L2 U R2 F' U2 B' U2 B L' B R2 F' U B






Spoiler: 2nd Average of 5




R2 F2 L' B' U L F D F2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2
R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 R F2 D' F L2 B L
B' F' D2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 R B2 F' R' F' D2 B' L' D' L R'
D' F2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R' D R U2 F L R' D2 F' U2
B L2 U2 F2 R' B2 U D' F' L2 U F' R2 L2 B' U2 F L2






Spoiler: 3rd Average of 5




L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 F L' U L2 R F2 U L2 F L' D U'
D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F2 U R' B L U2 R' D' F' L2 B'
D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 D R B' L' D F2 D' L2 D U'
D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' R' B' D2 L D' U' B' D' R' U2 L'
R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' B U' B' R' B F2 R F' R D2 R' D2






Spoiler: 4th Average of 5




F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' U2 L R' U B F2 R D L' U R2 F2
D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 D' R B' L2 U B2 D2 R' U
D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 F' R2 D U F2 D2 L' D2 R B'
U' B' D B' R' D' L2 B2 L2 D2 F B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D'
L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 R' F D2 L D2 F' U' L B D2 R2 U






Spoiler: 5th Average of 5




L U' B2 R' F' U D' F D F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U' D'
R' B2 R U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U' L R B2 F' D L B L2 B'
B2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 F D' B D2 L' F U2 R' B' U F2
L' D2 R B D L' B2 U2 F' B R D L2 F2 U F2 B2 U'
B2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 R U2 R2 D' B2 F' L D B2 L D2 R' B D2




Race information


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Round 119
Race to sub 13

First average: 13.69



Spoiler



13.15, (12.46), (15.21), 20.46, 12.70



Second average: 12.28



Spoiler



(11.64), 11.94, 11.68, (13.45), 13.21



Third average: 12.75



Spoiler



13.14, 12.06, (18.52), (11.91), 13.06



Fourth average: 13.39


Spoiler



13.38, 13.39, (14.13), 13.39, (12.15)



Fifth average: 11.68


Spoiler



11.50, (10.15), 12.24, (15.78), 11.29



Final average: 12.81


Spoiler



(13.69), 12.28, 12.75, 13.39, (11.68)


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2014)

*Round:* 119
*Race to:* sub-16
*Average 1:* 20.48, 21.46, 18.05, 17.47, 16.67 = *18.67* // lol
*Average 2:* 14.18, 13.77, 18.29, 16.43, 12.55 = *14.79* // I'm really consistent
*Average 3:* 17.08, 15.01, 17.02, 13.37, 20.74 = *16.37* // Fail timer stop on the last solve, and I didn't realise because qqTimer was counting in seconds. I thought it was lag, so I looked down at my phone and lost 5-6 seconds...
*Average 4:* 16.92+, 21.26, 14.48, 16.83, 18.19 = *17.31* // fail
*Average 5:* 17.40, 12.51, 15.81, 20.12, 17.43 = *16.88* // Today has not been a good day.
*Final average: 18.67, 14.79, 16.37, 17.31, 16.88 = 16.85*


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Round 119
Race to sub-15// Bh13// 14.969
Average one: (13.127)
Average two: (15.442)
Average three: 15.253
Average four: 14.950
Average five: 14.705
Times: 18.566, 12.483, 13.105, 13.794, (12.122), 16.335, 12.521, 14.662, 16.669, 15.331, 15.218, 15.537, 13.790, 15.005, (19.046), 14,865, 13.298, 14.468, 14.413, 14.428, 15.274, 16.119, 14.209. 
It's been a long time since I've posted in this race. Hopefully I'll get sub-15 averages the next two weeks. Almost had a sub-12 solve which would have been nice.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 19, 2014)

Howdy all, long time subscriber, first time racer! 

Round: 119
Race to: sub-19
Average 1: 19.52, 18.42, 15.72, 16.26, 19.05 = *17.92* (NL 15 and 16 = nice for me!)
Average 2: 18.92, 16.62, 20.70, 17.89, 20.62 = *19.14* (meh - solid I guess, but should be better)
Average 3: 15.21 (PLL skip), 18.26, 23.38, 18.73, 19.13 = *18.70* (not sure what went wrong on the 23. The 15 should've been a 13...)
Average 4: 18.04, 16.18, 17.25, 18.98, 18.18 = *17.83* (more consistent than average 1, if less exciting!)
Average 5: 18.745, 20.490, 18.360, 21.813, 19.242 = *19.492* (only had time for the first 3 averages on my lunchbreak, so the last Ao5 was done at 12:30 at night. Not a good time to cube!!!)
Final average: 17.92, 19.14, 18.70, 17.83, 19.49 = *18.59*


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 19, 2014)

Round 119
Race to sub-19

20.29+, (23.97), 19.91, (17.88), 23.48 = (21.23)
19.73, (15.21), 18.62, 18.99, (22.79) = 19.11
(20.29), 17.08, (15.13), 18.82, 19.75 = (18.55)
20.18, (14.43), (24.10), 22.61, 15.35 = 19.38
(22.64), 22.15, (16.38), 18.81, 19.30 = 20.09

Average = 19.38


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 20, 2014)

Round 119
Race to sub-15

16.10, 15.02, 15.84, (14.66), (16.93) = (15.65)
15.84, (16.10), 14.75, 14.85, (13.30) = 15.15 
14.66, 17.06, (17.22), 14.00, (13.82) = 15.24 
15.74, 14.93, 13.55, (16.10), (13.21) = (14.74)
(15.84), 14.21, (12.95), 14.88, 15.18 = 14.76

Average = 15.05

.01 seconds faster than my sunday contest average. I'm not even recording and I get nervous doing competition solves lol.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 21, 2014)

Round 119
Race to sub-15

First average: (15.90), 15.06, 13.42, (11.24), 15.24 = 14.57
Second average: (18.77), (13.59), 16.89, 16.68, 18.17 = 17.25
Third average: 17.17, 16.39, 16.19, 18.96, 19.40 = 17.51
Fourth average: 15.22, 14.76, 16.55, (18.06), (14.55) = 15.51
Fifth average: 19.05, (11.99), 14.67, 15.77, (20.06) = 16.50

Mean of averages: 16.27


----------



## qaz (Feb 21, 2014)

Round 119
Race to sub-15

1st average: 16.16, (18.14), (13.78), 14.02, 13.86 = 14.68
2nd average: 14.72, 13.83, (15.92), 14.46, (13.81) = 14.34
3rd average: (DNF), 14.23, 15.30, 14.35, (12.48) = 14.63
4th average: 15.13, (12.31), 13.19, 14.06, (18.67) = 14.13
5th average: (11.55), 15.85, (17.55), 14.60, 15.56 = 15.34

average average: 14.68, 14.34, 14.63, (14.13), (15.34) = 14.55


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 21, 2014)

*Round* 119
*Race To* sub-15

Average 1: 14.33 12.67 15.32 15.11 15.87 = 14.92
Average 2: 15.42 14.96 16.43 17.63 14.67 = 15.56
Average 3: 15.43 13.15 16.62 12.22 13.81 = 13.52
Average 4: 12.86 14.53 14.81 17.78 17.51 = 15.61
Average 5: 15.13 13.94 14.13 14.21 15.10 = 14.48

Average of Averages: 14.92 15.56 (13.52) (15.61) 14.48 = 14.98(close)

Broke average of 5 PB = 13.21
and average of 12 PB broken 3 times but last one was = 14.35
Got my WeiLong yesterday and this is the first real session I've done.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Round 119 Results​*
*Sub-13*
*god of rubic 2* - 12.81
*Sub-15*
*qaz* - 14.55
*Bh13* - 14.97 // missing a few times
Bindedsa - 15.00
jeff081692 - 15.05
Jaycee - 16.42
*Sub-16*
TDM - 16.85
*Sub-19*
*pipkiksass* - 18.59
notfeliks - 19.53
Congrats to god of rubic 2, qaz, Bh13, and pipkiksass for passing this round. Only two more to go!




Spoiler: Round Times














Spoiler: Race Times













Spoiler: Race Graph


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Round 120
Potential Closing Time - March 2, 2014 || 10:59 PM ET
Round Format - 3 Averages of 12​*
Scrambles for the 120th round:


Spoiler: 1st Average of 12




U2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 L' F2 D F' L' R2 U L2 R F' U' L
L F2 U' L F2 U' D' F' R' U' F' U2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 L2 F
L' F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 L D F' U2 R2 U2 L' U2 F
D2 R2 D' L' U L B U2 D R D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B U2
L' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 R F R F2 R2 U2 R' U R' B
D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' U R B' L D U2 F2 L2
B2 L' F D' F R2 U' F2 U' F2 B L2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 L F2
U' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' U2 L F R2 F D R U' B' D'
D F R2 B2 L F B' R2 D' F' L2 B2 R2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 L' U2
D B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B' U' F' L U B' R2 F' D2
U R D R D2 F' L U2 R' F D' L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B2
D2 B U' D' R' L' F2 D2 F' D R U2 L F2 L B2 R' D2 B2






Spoiler: 2nd Average of 12




B2 L' U2 L D2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 L2 D F' L U' B2 L' D' B U' R
U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 L F D' B D2 L R2 U F' U' F
B2 D F2 R D' R D' F2 B' R' B' L2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 F
D L2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 B L' D B2 D' F D' R D' U' B2
U2 R' B2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L B2 R U' B' R' F2 L' B' R' B D L2
R F L2 F U2 R D' F' D2 F' L' F2 R2 D R2 L2 U' F2
R B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F D' R2 D B' U R2 F' R D' U'
F2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R D2 F' R D' F2 R B D' L' U2 F2 D'
F2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F' D R B U' L R2 D2 L D2 U
D' B2 L' F' D B' U' B' U2 L F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2
F L2 F2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F' D' U F L' B2 F2 D' L' F D' F2
R2 F2 R' L F U2 F2 D2 L2 U' R B2 U D L2 U B2 L2 D






Spoiler: 3rd Average of 12




U2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R F R D2 L2 D' L D F R' U2
B2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 U F R2 D U2 B' D2 R' U
R2 F' D' R' D' F' B R D R U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' B2 U2
R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L U2 R' U' R B' U R'
B2 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' D' R' F' R2 F R2 B U2 R
R2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 L' B2 U2 B' L' R2 F L2 F R2 F2 D L
L D' L2 U' B D2 B R' D F2 L B2 R D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L D2
L F2 D2 B2 L2 R' D2 R2 B' L F D' F' U L D F L' B
B' R2 F U' B' L D L F2 R L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R2
R2 D R2 D' R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D2 L U2 B' D L' R F U' B D
F2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 F U2 F U F L2 D L2 D2 R D L' D2 F2
D2 F R' L2 B R' U F U' D' L' U2 F2 D L2 U F2 U




Race information


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Round* 120
*Race To* sub-15
*Average 1*: 14.04 15.45 14.66 13.64 14.99 13.00 15.09 15.87 14.53 16.89 13.12 15.43 = 14.86
*Average 2*: 15.67 12.31 18.52 14.96 17.75 13.27 14.74 15.55 15.15 17.30 14.23 13.66 = 15.23 Bleh
*Average 3*: 13.57 13.90 12.71 14.79 17.28 15.21 15.72 14.60 14.19 15.31 14.26 16.10 = 14.79

Average of the Averages = 14.96
close again. two weeks with sup 14.95 averages still being sub 15.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 24, 2014)

Round 120
Race to sub 13

Average 1: 21.73, 13.58, 12.11, 16.76, 21.64, 14.56, (11.38), 11.74, 12.92, 13.87, (24.16), 13.14 = 15.21 lol.
Average 2: 14.06, (11.10), (15.11), 13.06, 12.55, 14.31, 13.66, 13.18, 12.23, 12.06, 11.17, 13.89 = 13.02 hmm
Average 3:14.97, 13.44, 14.70, (10.41), 12.00, 11.91, 15.47, 11.00, (17.82), 11.46, 13.94, 12.89 = 13.18 life sucks

Mean of 3: 13.80

balls


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 24, 2014)

18.68, 21.02, (15.51), 23.04, 19.13, (25.44), 19.12, 21.36, 18.66, 22.90, 16.96, 18.02 = *19.89*
21.87, 17.98, 19.93, 25.21, 21.34, 19.52, 20.92, 23.03, 18.45, (16.70), 16.94, (32.65) = *20.52*
20.59, 17.71, 19.79, 15.17, 14.72, 22.80, (14.52), 15.32, (23.01), 19.70, 21.28, 18.35 = *18.54*

Mean: *19.65*

More fail than can possibly be conveyed. Lockups, corner twists, fail lookahead, pair misplacement, left handed N-perms, these solves had it all.


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Round 120// race to sub 15// bh13// 15.64
Average one: 16.18
Times: 16.03, (13.59), 19.25, 14.92, 19.14, 13.87, (24.34), 15.38, 16.60, 14,65, 14.42, 17.57
Average Two: 15.34
Times: 15.79, 15.01, 16.31, 14.03, 14.89, 16.11, 14.22, 15.48, (17.31),15.02, 16.56, (12.61)
Average Three: 15.41
Times: 17.06, 13.08, 15.38, 13.76, 15.99, (12.77), (18.43), 16.55, 15.88, 13.57, 15.98, 16.91
Man that was a bunch of crap. I don't even know what happened to the first average. At least I had some sub 13 singles.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 24, 2014)

Round 120 
Race to sub-19

Average 1: *18.92* - 16.42, 18.64, 18.89, 19.12, 18.47, 20.62, 20.77, 18.52, 18.22, 19.43, 16.55, 23.41 (AWFUL)
Average 2: *17.96* - 16.97, 19.80, 19.79, 15.87, 17.80, 21.45, 16.01, 16.26, 18.56, 19.91, 18.62, 15.81 (marginally better)
Average 3: *19.53* - 21.09, 18.82, 17.98, 17.87, 20.82, 19.48, 16.04, 19.75, 21.80, 18.50, 20.95, 20.04 (SHOCKING - tired and just bad)

Average of Averages *18.80*

Once again I fail cubing in the evening. 1&2 were done at lunchtime, but I had to go back to work. 3 was almost sup-20. Just terrible. Anyway, looking forward to next week - Ao50 format...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 26, 2014)

Round 120
Race to sub-16

First: 15.88, 15.90, (16.88), 14.58, 12.93, 15.55, 13.83, 15.27, 15.07, 13.83, (11.97), 14.72 = *14.76*
Second: 16.25, 18.75, 16.21, 14.73, 16.41, 15.00, 14.43, (20.05), (12.25), 15.70, 14.14, 16.25 = *15.79*
Third: 15.27, 16.77, (14.45), 15.64, 14.66, (20.53), 17.18, 16.20, 17.39, 14.62, 16.75, 15.59 = *16.01*

Mean: *15.52*

It went from awesome to sucky. I'm going to blame it on tiredness. Glad to join this race again especially trying out the new format.


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> left handed N-perms


Which alg do you use? I have right handed algs for both.

*Round:* 120
*Race to:* sub-18
*Average 1:* 24.38, 15.18, 14.77, 13.86, 16.76, 15.34, 15.93, 16.54, 13.59, 16.36, 16.48, 14.18 = *15.54*
*Average 2:* 19.54, DNF(17.55), 15.90, 15.56, 22.78+, 19.29, 20.49+, 22.53, 23.31, 21.97, 17.97, 20.75 = *20.45* // Best Ao5 was 18.56. The worst average I have done for months.
*Average 3:* 15.22, 14.64, 15.89, 15.55, 16.48, 16.29, 16.31, 14.81, 12.99, 15.69, 21.57+, 17.26 = *15.81*
*Final average:* 17.27

Sucks that it's a Mo3 so the sup-20 fail is counted. The other two Ao12s were both below average for me.


----------



## cubingallday (Feb 27, 2014)

*Round:* 120
*Race to:* sub-14
*Average 1:* 12.81, _(18.06)_, 14.00, 14.45, 14.91, 16.49, 13.58, 13.44, 11.87, 14.02, _(11.19)_, 14.30 = *13.99* 
*Average 2:* _(12.06)_, 14.83, 14.45, 17.10, 13.79, 15.47, 15.51, 13.98, 14.61, _(18.78)_, 14.06, 14.52 = *14.83*
*Average 3:*14.72, _(17.49)_, 15.22, 14.34, 13.23, 13.67, 15.94, 15.88, 14.00, 13.37, 13.92, _(12.00)_ = *14.43*
*Final Mean: 14.42*


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 27, 2014)

Round 120
Race to sub-15 - Jaycee

First avg12: 15.00, 17.37, 15.75, 16.01, 15.79, (18.38), 16.15, 15.64, (13.14), 17.03, 14.97, 13.71 = *15.74.* - There were multiple solves that easily could've been better.
Second avg12: 16.84, 17.10, 15.37, 16.85, 13.88, (11.35), 16.42, 17.95, (20.87+), 12.30, 12.50, 15.07 = *15.43.* - Most of these solves were either really good or felt really bad.
Third avg12: 14.21, (18.68), 18.46, 14.55, 15.92, 14.66, (9.62), 15.39, 15.72, 15.42, 15.04, 13.67 = *15.30.* - Counting 18 is bad for the average because everything else that counts is a 14 or 15, and one 13. The 9 is legit, multiple easy F2L pairs, no edges oriented OLL -> PLL skip. 3rd sub-10 in 2 weeks.

Mean of averages: *15.49*


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Which alg do you use?



I use the mirror of the R U R' U (J-perm) U' R U' R' one, but only because I cbf learning the right handed alg. I don't think I've learned an alg in months.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 27, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> Round 120
> PLL skip. 3rd sub-10 in 2 weeks.



How many solves do you do? I've done 1.45k timed solves in the last two weeks(not much for me) and I only have gotten one sub 10.

Edit: 
3 solves later I get my first full step sub 10.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> How many solves do you do? I've done 1.45k timed solves in the last two weeks(not much for me) and I only have gotten one sub 10.



On most days, in between 100-200 3x3 solves and 50 or so 4x4 solves.

Before 2 weeks ago I hadn't had a sub-10 in almost a year, so the three recent ones are a nice surprise. I seem to have gotten past my 17 second average plateau :3


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 27, 2014)

Round 120
Race to sub-15

13.02, 16.83, 14.72, 14.29, (19.91), 14.86, 16.42, 15.10, 12.86, (12.35), 14.05, 12.80 =14.50

13.77, 14.47, 14.66, 13.68, 14.77, (18.05), 14.32, 14.66, 16.21, 11.86, 14.26, (11.86) = 14.26 

13.61, (12.32), 12.88, 13.27, 12.98, 13.58, (15.26), 12.95, 14.18, 12.45, 13.44, 13.96 =13.33 


Average = 14.03

First average I tried mixing in white/yellow crosses to my solves. Probably won’t try that again anytime soon.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Round 120 Results​*
*Sub-13*
god of rubic 2 - 13.80
*Sub-14*
cubingallday - 14.42
*Sub-15*
*jeff081692* - 14.03
*Bindedsa* - 14.89
Jaycee - 15.49
Bh13 - 15.65
*Sub-16*
*sneaklyfox* - 15.52
TDM - 17.27
*Sub-19*
*pipkiksass* - 18.80
notfeliks - 19.65
Congrats to pipkiksass for passing this round. Only one more to go!
Congrats to jeff081692, Blindesa, and sneaklyfox for passing this round. Only two more to go!




Spoiler: Round Times














Spoiler: Race Times













Spoiler: Race Graph


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Round 121
Potential Closing Time - March 9, 2014 || 10:59 PM ET
Round Format - 1 Average of 50​*
Scrambles for the 121st round:


Spoiler: Average of 50




U B R2 D2 F R' F U B2 L D L U2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 D2
F R2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L D B D' U R F' U F' L2 D2
L' B' R2 D B R F2 B2 L2 D' F' R U2 L D2 B2 R' D2 L' B2
D L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' B D2 L F2 U' B2 F' D F U2 B2 R'
U L2 D' L2 R2 U L2 U' B' R B' R F' U2 B' L R F2 R'
B2 L U2 R U2 B2 U2 B D2 U' B2 L U2 B' R' D2 B2 U
F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 U L' D2 F' D L' U2 F' L B L2 B
U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' B' D' R U B U' L' R B F
U2 L' R2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 F' L' R F L2 R D' R'
R B' U2 F2 B U D2 L B' U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2
F L2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 D' R B D' R F' L U2 L F2
D2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U L2 R2 B L' F' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L
U F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U F' R F L2 R' U' B L2 D2 U' L
L2 F' L' F L' F' R U' F2 D2 F' R2 U2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2
L B2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D' F' L' B' D L F U
F2 R2 F' U2 L2 B U2 B2 U' B2 R D' B' U2 L' D R2 U' R2
B2 U2 D2 L' U L2 D F' L2 B2 D L2 F L2 U2 F' R2
L2 F L D L' F' D R' L F L F2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 R2
F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 D' F2 L' R B' U R F D2
D L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D R D F L2 R D2 L B U2 L'
D' R2 B R D L2 F' R' D' B' L' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2
D2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' F' D B2 F U' L R' D L2 D' R U'
F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' U' R2 D U B F' U F'
R L2 D2 F L B2 L D' B' U' D2 R2 F2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' R2
B' R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 U' R2 U' F L' F2 D' B2 L'
U2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 F' U' D' B L' F2 U2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2
B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B' D2 B2 L U' F2 L U2 F D F' L' B'
L2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 B2 R D R' U L2 R' B' L' B D' B' L
R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L' F D2 L F' R U L2 U' F' U
F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L' B F2 D2 U' L' U' B
L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' F' L F2 D B' F2 L' R B F2 R2 U2
F D2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B' R' D' B' R' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U B2
U2 R2 U R L D' L2 U R B D2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2
R D2 R' U2 R B2 F2 L' F D' U B' U' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2
F' U' R F U R' B' U B L' D L2 B L2 F' D2 F' D2 F'
D2 R' B' D R' F2 B2 D' L B' R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2
F2 L2 B F R2 B' D2 F L F2 D' B L' B L2 F L2 D2 F
D B' D2 L' B U' L2 U' D2 F R2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 B2
B' L2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 D' F' D R' F' L' D2 R' D U2 B'
F R' U D2 B' L2 F U L' D2 F' B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 L2
U2 D2 B R' L U F L2 D' B U' F2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2
F2 R' B L2 U B2 U2 R2 D2 R L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B U2
F2 B R L D R' U' B U F' L F2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 B2 U2 B2 R2
L U F R2 L2 B' D2 R2 U L' U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F'
B D2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B' D' L D' U L R' B D' L2 U R
R2 D B2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 F R U' F2 L' D' B U R' B2 D2
D2 B L D R L' U2 L F U B L B2 U2 R D2 R B2 U2 F2
D U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' F' R' B' R' U' R' B D' L B2
F2 L U R' L' D' B2 D L F B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D B2 U' L2
U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 B L' R D L D' U L' B2 L




Race information


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm really liking these graphs at the end.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 3, 2014)

Round 121
Average: 19.41

22.06, 24.08, 24.28, 24.54, 18.72, 19.94, 18.60, 21.25, 16.27, DNF, 17.80, 18.61, 17.51, 17.62, 22.39, 20.33, 19.36, 17.84, 18.17, 22.02, 15.69, 15.75, 35.60, 16.68, 18.35, 14.91, 19.28, 22.87, 23.02, 23.44, 19.26, 21.51, 14.92, 19.15, 18.54, 16.07, 18.28, 17.82, 16.45, 18.14, 15.73, 17.20, 23.93, 14.70, 18.78, 27.32+, 20.03, 16.53, 18.16, 22.16

Second half of the average was quite good and it was veering towards sub-19 towards the end, but the first half was too bad.
The DNF was actually quite funny - I managed to screw up my U-perm fingertricks and end up with an R U' R' away from solved cube. it was 15.07.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Round 121
Race to sub 13
Average: 12.80

Times: 12.10, 12.66, (17.13), 11.15, 11.79, 13.13, 14.02, 11.78, 14.06, 15.22, 12.27, 13.46, 13.43, 11.76, 12.46, (22.47), 11.74, (17.65), 15.24, (9.18), 12.72, 13.14, 13.94, 13.60, 11.99, 10.48, (9.54), 9.83, 12.04, 11.00, 10.39, 11.31, 11.64, 14.68, 12.02, 16.76, 13.09, 16.06, 11.42, 15.15, 14.20, (8.38), 14.98, 12.87, 12.53, 13.75, 12.32, 12.68, 11.76, 10.47


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry, I typoed... my goal was 16, not 18 :fp
I've improved recently though (I improve by 1.5 second jumps at random times), so I'll be aiming for sub-15 from now on.


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Round 121 // bh13 // race to sub 15 //
Average: 14.32
Times: 14.71, 14.60, 14.27, 16.06, 13.32, 14.21, 14.34, 15.90, 16.01, 17.71, 13.45, 13.96, 14.39, 14.94, (19.09), 12.07, 14.59, 13.57, 13.02, 17.12, 14.00, 13.63, 13.98, 14.67, 14.30, 12.39, 13.00, (11.16), 14.43, 13.58, 12.28, 12,72, 12,75, 17.27, 16.04, 15.29, 13.08, 13.26, 12.70, 15.48, 15.94, 14.06, 15.51, 14.12, 14.02, 14.75, 16.99, 12.08, 13.16, 16.20
Average of five of 12.865 and ao12 of 13.310
Way better than last week. Messed up the cross on the nineteen.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> Sorry, I typoed... my goal was 16, not 18 :fp
> I've improved recently though (I improve by 1.5 second jumps at random times), so I'll be aiming for sub-15 from now on.



Yeah, I saw that and wasn't sure whether you were switching or not. I'll fix it soon.


----------



## kcl (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I'm going to start doing this for more motivation to get sub 10. I have to drop .5-1 second. I'll do these tomorrow.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 4, 2014)

Round 121 Race to Sub-19
Mean of 44: *18.750*


Spoiler: Times



18.87, 18.05, (21.55), 19.20, 18.65, 19.59, 19.52, 18.98, (15.82), 18.44, 16.82, 18.44, 17.40, 18.76, 20.40, 18.15, (25.02), 17.58, 18.99, 19.01, 18.36, (21.15), 18.44, 18.79, 19.32, (15.99), 17.76, 16.85, 20.45, (16.26), 19.83, 18.87, 21.12, 18.48, 18.96, 19.11, 19.38, 18.33, 20.16, 18.32, 20.32, 16.3, 16.94, 19.32, 18.69, 19.8, 19.68, 16.93, 19.33, 18.30



Meh - not a great average, but enough to graduate!  Feeling under the weather and my times have really suffered, but consistent enough. The worst counting time from this average was 21.12, which isn't awful - the best counting time was 16.30. 

Still a long way to go for sub-18, but I'll be starting next week!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 4, 2014)

Round 121
Race to sub-18
Average: *17.77*

19.44, 19.98, 18.05, 17.84, 17.78, 17.14, 24.04, 17.94, 20.99, 19.58, 16.32, 19.68, 17.55, 20.21, 18.51, 15.81, 16.42, 17.27, 17.93, 20.49, 19.19, 17.50, 15.75, _16.82, 17.86, 14.26, 14.83, 15.62, 16.30, 16.88, 20.26, 17.78, 15.23, 17.83, 12.32,_ 18.62, 17.74, 17.18, 17.62, 14.04, 15.59, DNF(17.60), 20.41, 16.07, 12.83, 21.22, 22.34, 17.69, 17.55, 17.27

Ao50 PB by over a second.
_PB Ao12 by 1.18_
PB Ao5 by 0.17
Also the 12.32 ties my Roux PB and should have been overall PB if I didn't have an unnecessary pause in LSE.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Round 121
Race to sub-16
Average: *15.28*

13.90, 13.94, 15.39, 13.38, 16.24, 16.00, 13.82, 16.91, 16.22, 13.67, 14.48, 16.47, 15.07, 15.23, 15.27, 17.79, 14.17, 16.58, 14.62, 16.27, 13.87, 14.30, 14.75, 15.26, 14.36, 15.06, 13.13, 13.71, 15.86, 15.35, 11.97, 14.49, 15.28, 14.92, 16.83, 15.41, 13.79, 22.42, 15.96, 18.42, 17.99, 17.06, 17.18, 17.02, 11.72, 14.92, 14.25, 15.98, 14.53, 16.96

Sup-20 was a messed up OLL during execution. I was pleased to get two sub-12 times!


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 6, 2014)

R*ound* 121
*Race to Sub* 15
*Average* 14.33

13.91 14.49 17.31 12.53 14.44 15.13 13.52 13.57 13.75 14.30 12.95 17.80 13.25 12.73 14.45 15.25 15.28 13.58 16.75 13.72 14.04 14.82 12.92 13.90 11.50 14.55 15.34 13.56 14.22 16.44 14.36 12.98 15.62 15.20 13.35 14.37 16.40 17.75 15.31 14.73 13.70 14.14 12.79 15.25 12.42 14.26 13.03 13.46 15.70 12.19

meh average, started out good.


----------



## TDM (Mar 6, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Yeah, I saw that and wasn't sure whether you were switching or not. I'll fix it soon.


ty!

*Round:* 121
*Race to:* sub-15
*Times:* 15.51, 18.77, 12.33, 15.80, 15.46, 13.72, 15.02, 17.78, 12.86, 15.22, 15.46, 15.56, 14.08, 13.56, 17.20, 13.63, 16.98, 14.51, 15.43, 18.50, 16.88, 13.57, 16.06, 16.26, 15.72, 15.06, 14.02, 12.24, 12.02, 14.80, 17.10, 15.88, 13.24, 14.30, 16.50, 15.69, 14.59, 11.95, 17.37, 17.53, 14.03, 11.18, 16.47, 16.01, 12.54, 15.52, 16.32, 13.48, 14.04, 15.81
*Average:* 15.08

Last week I would have been very happy with that... but this felt normal to start with, then fell apart for the second half, especially with so many interruptions. This average took two days: 41 solves on Monday and 9 today.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 7, 2014)

Round 121
Race to sub-15

13.26, 13.71, 13.99, 16.74, 14.89, 15.65, 15.79, 15.06, 18.19, 14.46, 16.64, 18.74, 12.50, 17.68, 13.17, 14.53, 12.64, 15.04, 15.47, 15.04, 15.41, 16.98, 17.55, 13.41, 13.78, 12.98, 11.86, 12.14, 15.14, 15.28, 13.47, 14.14, 14.61, 13.84, 15.63, 13.95, 15.09, 14.21, 12.58, 16.57, 16.80, 12.42, 13.77, 13.01, 17.70, 14.40, 12.45, 16.69, 14.16, 11.58

Average = 14.68

11.58 was PLL skip with one of my normal colors, but the 11.86 and the 12.14 that followed was with a white cross and full step. I might as well go ahead and try to be quad-CN since important edges are starting to pop out at me just like with blue/green. I just need to be a little more consistent.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 7, 2014)

*Round *121
*Race to* sub-18

*Average: *18.68

17.44, 22.96, 17.47, 20.03, 18.25, 18.34, 18.24, 23.09, 15.40, 17.63, 18.12, 18.31, 18.05, 16.35, 15.78, 18.97, 15.74, 23.21, 17.00, 16.50, 14.54, 16.77, 21.27, 21.80, 19.93, 17.51, 17.34, *25.70*, 25.50, 15.64, 21.09, 20.83, 17.10, 20.81, 19.55, 19.13, 19.78, 17.95, 16.91, 20.05, *14.47*, 17.43, 25.25, 18.16, 16.32, 20.55, 16.57, 21.36, 17.94, 18.69

I have become really inconsistent since I had a big break...


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Round 121 Results​*
*Sub-13*
*god of rubic 2* - 12.80
*Sub-15*
*Bindedsa* - 14.27
*Bh13* - 14.34
*jeff081692* - 14.65
TDM - 15.08
*Sub-16*
*sneaklyfox* - 15.28
*Sub-18*
*TheOneOnTheLeft* - 17.77
Antikrister - 18.68
*Sub-19*
*pipkiksass* - 18.75
notfeliks - 19.41
Congrats to pipkiksass for passing this round. You are now sub-19!
Congrats to jeff081692, Bindedsa, and sneaklyfox for passing this round. Only one more to go!
Congrats to god of rubic 2, Bh13, and TheOneOnTheLeft for passing this round. Only two more to go!




Spoiler: Round Times














Spoiler: Race Times













Spoiler: Race Graph


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Round 122
Potential Closing Time - March 23, 2014 || 10:59 PM ET
Round Format - 5 Averages of 5​*
Scrambles for the 122nd round:


Spoiler: 1st Average of 5




L' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R' U B L' B L R' F D' L2 B' F'
U2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R F' U2 B L' U F' D R' B'
F2 R D L' F' B2 D2 L B' L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2
D2 F U2 F D2 B' D B2 L B' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U' D' L2 B2
U' R F' L' D' R2 B D2 B D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 R2






Spoiler: 2nd Average of 5




D B L2 F' R2 B' U R2 L U' R' B' R2 B U2 B R2 B2 U2
B' L2 B D2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 R D' R U' L F U' R' D
U2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' F D' F D F' L U' R D2 F U'
B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R D R2 D B' D2 L' F' L
U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 F R2 U F2 R' D B L' F' L' U






Spoiler: 3rd Average of 5




L D R2 U F' U F' R D' R2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B
B2 R' D2 F' L D' R' U' L2 B L' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D
F2 B' R F' D R' F' U F2 B L D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' D2 F2 D'
F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' F U' B' U' L' R' U B2 F2 D2
D2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 B' R D R' D2 F' L2 D B2 U






Spoiler: 4th Average of 5




U2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 D B U L D B' R2 B2 F' L B
R F2 D2 F' U' D2 L' D' F2 U F L2 F' L2 F' R2 L2 U2 F
R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L' F2 D' U' R U' B L R2 U2
B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D B U L D2 L2 D' R D2 U F' U2 R2
F2 R' U2 F2 D' F' L2 U2 D' F D2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L'






Spoiler: 5th Average of 5




U2 L2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 B' R' D2 F D' B' F U' B L U' R'
L' U F D' B' R' U R2 D2 F' R2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 U' B2
F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F D' F' L' R B' D' L2 B' L
R2 U' R D2 R2 U2 D' B D' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 R
L D' B' R2 U2 R' D' L2 D L2 F R D2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L'




Race information


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 10, 2014)

Round 122
Race to sub 19

Average: *18.06*

15.88, (22.66), 17.11, (14.16), 20.48 = 17.82
20.77+, 17.22, 17.53, (16.44), (34.54) = 18.51
(25.40), 18.24, (15.38), 21.76, 21.70 = (20.56)
17.84, (16.23), 17.61, (22.78), 18.13 = 17.86
17.80, 17.03, (18.15), 16.40, (14.78) = (17.07)

Nice


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Round 122
Race to sub 13

Average 1: 13.48, 12.02, (14.30), (11.56), 12.86 = 12.79
Average 2: 13.31, 13.48, (19.29), 12.95, (12.14) = 13.25
Average 3: 12.20, 12.84, (9.59), 12.88, (17.16) = 12.64
Average 4: 15.58, 12.56, 11.22, (10.96), (16.40) = 13.12
Average 5: (12.34), 10.09, 12.02, 10.73, (9.08) = 10.95

Average: 12.85

Nice sub 10s woop.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 10, 2014)

Round 122 
Race to sub-15

12.35, (11.67), (15.44), 14.05, 14.69 = 13.69
13.97, 13.70, (13.06), (15.54), 13.38 = (13.68)
13.07, (17.23), 13.47, (13.02), 15.92 = 14.15
14.66, (18.07), (11.87), 13.70, 15.17 = (14.51)
12.83, 15.17, (18.88), 13.23, (11.18) = 13.74

Average = 13.86


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 10, 2014)

Round 122
Race to sub-18

Good start and finish. Bad mid.

(22.24), 16.91, (15.37), 17.90, 20.93 = 18.58
(17.98), (23.02), 19.38, 19.47, 19.13 = 19.32
17.88, (20.67), 20.33, 19.02, (17.78) = 19.08
20.20, 21.35, (21.85), 19.93, (16.76) = (20.49)
15.05, (18.15), 17.12, (14.21), 17.70 =(16.62)

*Average of five averages*= 18.99

" Ordinary Total Average"= 18.85


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Round 122// Race to sub-15// bh13// 14.30
Average One: 14.45
Average Two: 13.63
Average Three: 14.07
Average Four: 14.38
Average Five: 16.00
Times: 19.23, 14.51, (11.27), 14.40, 14.46, 17.02, 12.18, 12.98, 14.85, 13.05, 17.42, 14.50, 13.27, 13.87, 13.84, 19.49, 15.95, 14.27, 12,94, 12.69, 14.72, 16.34, 16.94, (23.57), 14.31
One to go!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2014)

Round 122
Race to sub-16
Average: *15.44*

14.86, 15.62, 15.76, 17.77, 16.17 = 15.85 // while holding drooly scratchy baby #1
16.71, 17.69, 14.72, 16.45, 20.00 = 16.95 // while listening to crying baby #2
15.28, 13.78, 13.83, 15.21, 14.83 = 14.62 // no babies, no crying
12.84, 13.99, 14.88, 16.10, 16.85 = 14.99 // while nursing baby #2
17.05, 15.12, 14.97, 15.80, 15.51 = 15.48 // while holding same baby #2

Yay... now going to go for sub-15. My times are quite telling. I had best time when my hands were completely free, next to best time when baby was nursing (just being quiet and not moving too much), not so good time when holding either wiggling baby in my lap, and worst time when listening to a crying baby (very distracting because I'm constantly thinking I should hurry up with the solves and get the baby!)


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 16, 2014)

Race to sub-18 Round 122

19.61

1. *18.90* (17.01), (22.13), 20.13, 17.79, 18.79
2. *20.51* (23.26), (15.64), 21.16, 21.10, 19.27
3. *18.75* 20.12, 19.90, (16.21), 16.24, (26.24)
4. *20.06* 18.67, (17.77), 21.33, 20.17, (28.01+)
5. *19.86* (22.75), 18.43, 20.10, 21.06, (16.02)


----------



## TDM (Mar 17, 2014)

*Round:* 122
*Race to:* sub-15
*Average 1:* 14.54, 14.38, 13.61, 14.99, 14.35 = *14.42*
*Average 2:* 14.61, 16.52, 12.65, 16.29, 12.89 = *14.60*
*Average 3:* 13.00, 14.63, 15.86, 14.22, 14.38 = *14.41*
*Average 4:* 19.77, 14.88, 18.01, 14.50, 16.01 = *16.30* // Fail
*Average 5:* 18.19, 14.68, 12.99, 13.54, 16.11 = *14.78*
*Final average: 14.42, 14.60, 14.41, 16.30, 14.78 = 14.60*

Did this yesterday. A very good average for me.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 22, 2014)

Round: 122
Race to: sub-18
Average 1: (13.807(lol)), 17.647, 17.544, 17.902, (19.113) = 17.70
Average 2: 17.518, (20.931), 17.833, 19.449, (16.833) = 18.26
Average 3: (15.238) , 15.876, (18.911), 18.139, 15.847 = 16.62
Average 4: 21.700, (DNF), (15.749), 16.517, 19.627 = 19.28
Average 5: 20.889, 22.070, (16.136), (23.322), 17.213 = 20.06
Final average: *17.70 18.26 (16.62) 19.28 (20.06) = 18.413*

A 16, 17, 18, 19, and 20 avg. Cool.
Well, that went better than normal. Much better than normal.
Normally I'm 19/19.5


----------



## Spaxxy (Mar 23, 2014)

Race to sub 16:
Avg 1: 16.93, 20.77, 15.56, 14.89, 17.08 = 16.52 (Lol second solve)
Avg 2: 19.10, 15.83, 16.41, 15.45, 18.21 = 16.82 (So close!)
Avg 3: 15.21, 15.56, 15.92, 16.19, 16.31 = 15.89 (Yay consistency!)
Avg 4: 17.11, 17.49, 16.36, 17.05, 17.40 = 17.19 (Bad overall)
Avg 5: 17.05, 13.98, 17.75, 14.90, 19.13 = 16.57 (Alternating good and bad)

Avg Avg: 16.64

I still have some work to do...


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 23, 2014)

Round 122
Race to sub 15
Average 1: (15.544), 14.273, 14.968, (12.624), 13.735 = 14.325
Average 2: (16.190), 15.322, 14.710, 14.700, (13.072) = 14.910
Average 3: 13.206, (16.970), (12.534), 15.959, 14.878 = 14.680
Average 4: 14.479, 14.028, (15.639), 12.973, (12.318) = 13.826
Average 5: 13.677, 15.677, 14.123, (17.572), (12.601) = 14.492
Average^2: 14.325, (14.910), 14.680, (13.826), 14.492 = 14.499

Bleh, Not good, I'm not sub 14, but I'm pretty close and this is pretty bad. Hopefully next week I can do better when it matters.


----------



## cubingallday (Mar 24, 2014)

Round 122
Race to Sub-14
Average 1: 13.61, (12.68), 13.20, (16.25), 14.72= 13.84
Average 2: 15.82, (13.74), (16.22), 14.86, 15.25= 15.31 
Average 3: 15.10, 14.15, (13.16), (17.08), 13.46= 14.42
Average 4: 14.62, 13.09, (11.28), (17.52), 15.64= 14.45
Average 5: (16.33), (12.99), 15.22, 14.31, 14.13= 14.55
*Total Average: (13.84), (15.31), 14.42, 14.45, 14.55= 14.47*

Kinda bad.....


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 122 Results​*
*Sub-13*
*god of rubic 2* - 12.85
*Sub-14*
cubingallday - 14.41
*Sub-15*
*jeff081692* - 13.86
*Bh13* - 14.30
*Bindedsa* - 14.49
*TDM* - 14.60
*Sub-16*
*sneaklyfox* - 15.44
Spaxxy - 16.64
*Sub-18*
Philip1847 - 18.41
Antikrister - 18.99
TheOneOnTheLeft - 19.61
*Sub-19*
*notfeliks* - 18.06
Congrats to jeff081692 for passing this round. You are now sub-15!
Congrats to Blindesa for passing this round. You are now sub-15!
Congrats to sneaklyfox for passing this round. You are now sub-16!
Congrats to god of rubic 2 and Bh13 for passing this round. Only one more to go!
Congrats to TDM and notfeliks for passing this round. Only two more to go!




Spoiler: Round Times













Spoiler: Race Times













Spoiler: Race Graph


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 123
Potential Closing Time - April 6, 2014 || 10:59 PM ET
Round Format - 3 Averages of 12​*
Scrambles for the 123rd round:


Spoiler: 1st Average of 12




R' U2 R D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B R' B F' L B' U B
L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D L' U F' L R' B U2 R B L
L2 D' R2 B2 U' L' U2 D' F' L B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D2
B' U L' F R' D' F' L2 D' L' D2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2
F2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' F' D' U' F' U' F L B' R B
U B2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 D B R2 F R D' U' F2 R' B D2 L
U' L B' R2 U' R2 F' U D' R F L2 B2 D2 R L2 D2 L2
L' B' R' U2 F' D L B R2 B' D' B U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2
D2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L' R2 U2 L B' U B D F L B2 R B' U
F' L2 F' B2 L' F2 D' F' U2 R F2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2
R D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 F R' F2 L' B D U2
F L2 B2 U R' D F' B' D' F' B U D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2






Spoiler: 2nd Average of 12




D' L2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U F' D' R B F2 R2 U' F' D' L' B'
F U R L' U B' D F' L2 D' R L2 B D2 R2 F B D2 B R2
F2 D2 F' U R2 B' U' R' D' F' U F2 D R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U'
B L F R U F' D F' R' D2 L U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2
D' R B L2 U L' B R D2 F' D' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 L2
B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D F' D B R U' F' L2 F' U' B2 F
U2 B R2 B L U R F' D2 R F' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' U2 L'
R D F' U R2 B L F2 U' B' U' B2 R D2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 U2
F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U F R F2 D2 F' L D F' U B F2
D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 U B2 F2 U F R U L F' L' B'
L2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R B2 R2 U L D2 U L2 B' L D' B R'
F' D' L2 B D F B2 R2 F2 R' L F' B2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F2






Spoiler: 3rd Average of 12




L2 R2 B2 D2 F D' F2 L' B2 R U2 B R' U2 B'
L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L' D2 B' D L
B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' F' L U' F D B2 U2 F2 R B' L'
L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R D' L' R2 B' F2 D2 B2 U F R2 U'
F R2 U2 R D' B R2 F' D L F' L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F
B L' F2 L' F U' D' B' L2 B2 L' D2 F U2 F2 U2 F L2
L2 F2 U L2 R2 D U B2 R2 D U' R' U L B2 U' F D L U F'
F2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 F' R2 F2 L B L D F2 D B2 L'
B2 R U2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 R' D' F L B2 U' R' B U'
L2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' L D' B L R' U2 B' D2 R' U'
R L' B U R D B U2 F' R U' L2 U2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 D2 B2
L' F2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 R' B2 D' R' B2 L' D'




Race information


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 24, 2014)

17.44+, 21.70, 18.48, 21.61, 19.62, (11.88), 20.01, 16.78, 14.24, 15.41, 19.64, (25.51) = 18.49
16.35, 18.51, 16.65, 19.78, 15.91, 17.62, 17.50, 16.63, 18.20, (14.80), (31.10), 16.34 = 17.35
18.26, 20.15, 20.42, 19.39, 15.26, 18.84, 16.73, (14.08), 18.50, 19.16, 19.60, (21.12) = 18.63

Total average = *18.49*

Full step 11 on the first average was nice, had an easy peasy ZBLL case on the 14.24 as well. Bad last solve ruined a low 18/high 17 average.
Solid second average. The 30 was because of two pops in a row on the same solve 
Ordinary last average with an OLL skip on the ninth solve is a nice finish.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 24, 2014)

Round 123
Race to sub-14

(12.17), 15.06, (16.83), 14.83, 13.34, 14.09, 13.81, 13.35, 14.35, 13.28, 13.49, 12.30 = 13.79

(19.84), 13.75, 17.98, 12.80, 12.11, 12.21, (11.81), 15.38, 13.31, 14.05, 14.22, 17.18 = 14.30

(11.66), 12.22, (16.38), 13.01, 15.94, 14.90, 13.15, 12.14, 14.64, 13.73, 12.16, 14.34 = 13.62

Average = 13.90


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Round 123// bh13// race to sub-15// 14.63
Average one: 14.75
Times: 17.96, 12.91, 14.66, 13.57, 13.48, 10.49, 14.82, 14.52, 15.55, 17.82, 13.01, 17.17
Average two: 14.56
Times: 14.70, 13.92, 16.58, 13.50, 16.66, 13.53, 13.20, 12.44, 15.07, 14.27, 15.95, 14.86
Average three: 14.60
13.78, 13.72, 13.03, 15.03, 14.67, 14.57, 16.26, 13.86, 13.05, 15.51, 15.55, 18.25
Yeah! I'm actually kind of disappointed with this average. But at least I'm sub-15 now.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 26, 2014)

Race to sub-18

Round 123

*18.10* // (21.33), 18.16, 18.61, (14.68), 15.23, 19.77, 15.29, 19.83, 17.37, 19.21, 19.59, 17.89
*19.16* // 21.67, (14.69), 18.26, 20.08, 17.94, 19.20, 20.35, 19.59, (22.11), 20.50, 18.24, 15.77
*20.33* // (30.04), 15.30, (14.26), 23.30+, 20.50, 24.79, 20.08, 19.25, 20.25, 17.13, 22.33, 20.37

Mean of averages: *19.20*

Well that went steadily from reasonably good to awful.


----------



## cubingallday (Mar 27, 2014)

Round 123- Race to sub-14
Average 1: 11.71, 14.60, (16.31), 12.83, 14.88, (*8.10*), 14.79, 12.96, 12.94, 15.05, 12.73, 12.83= 13.53, the 8.10 was a PB single!
Average 2: 13.91, 15.37, 12.54, (11.22), 13.77, 13.29, 13.26, 12.69, 14.24, (19.26), 14.94, 13.06= 13.71
Average 3: 12.66, 13.67, 14.00, 14.41, 14.23, 14.34, 13.14, 14.19, (15.00), 14.04, (11.3)7, 13.79= 13.85

Mean of 3 Averages: 13.7  I'm pretty happy with these times. Especially the 8.10.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 27, 2014)

Round 123 - Race to sub 15

*14.27* (11.22), 14.72, 15.22, (16.41), 13.64, 11.47, 15.24, 14.29, 15.41, 13.19, 15.56, 13.92
*15.14* 16.06, 14.08, 15.22, 14.64, (13.15), 16.41, 14.11, 16.53, 13.91, 16.37, 14.04, (16.76)
*14.55* 14.77, 15.07, 15.38, 13.79, 14.35, (11.94), 16.16, 12.92, (16.34), 14.84, 14.56, 13.69

Mean of averages: 14.65

Been a while since I've done one of these. I really should do more competitions I think.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 28, 2014)

Round 123
Race to sub-15
*Average: 15.26*
13.05, 14.64, 14.35, 14.59, 15.04, 17.07, 14.29, 14.64, 14.09, 15.40, 15.13, 12.41 = 14.52
14.90, 18.18, 13.69, 16.23, 17.36, 16.27, 17.28, 17.68, 19.56, 14.24, 12.89, 16.94 = 16.28
13.79, 13.55, 14.97, 13.45, 14.66, 15.48, 17.16, 16.41, 16.24, 15.61, 15.76, 13.32 = 14.99

Wow, I had actually pretty good times except I have no idea what happened with the second average...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Round 123
Race to sub 13

Average 1: (32.01), 11.15, 15.27, 15.43, (11.06), 18.78, 15.15, 14.63, 13.01, 14.46, 11.13, 13.76 = 14.28 ... ... ... lol

Average 2: (9.98), 15.65, 11.46, 13.96, 15.07, 12.42, 16.74, (18.55), 12.41, 12.01, 13.30, 13.57 = 13.66 .. maybe i should have warmed up

Average 3: 13.09, 12.93, 13.24, (18.46), 10.97, 12.18, (10.69), 11.63, 13.26, 14.19, 13.33, 12.37 = 12.72 ((

Mean of 3: 13.57 WELP. back to square 1.


----------



## Tdawg71 (Mar 29, 2014)

Round 123

Race to sub-10

10.78

10.02, 11.28, 11.48, 10.44, 12.59, 12.14, 14.09, 9.25, 8.61, 13.50, 11.41, 9.68=11.18

7.20, 9.26, 12.91, 12.02, 11.69, 11.03, 10.97, 10.19, 9.82, 11.77, 11.23, 9.32=10.73

11.35, 9.21, 10.02, 10.16, 10.62, 8.84, 10.03, 11.47, 9.98, 11.93, 12.33, 9.70=10.45

11.18+10.73+10.45/3=10.78


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2014)

*Round:* 123
*Race to:* sub-15
*Average 1:* 13.67, 14.78, 13.63, 12.62, 13.54, 12.69, 14.50, 12.83, 12.97, 17.05, 14.07, 14.17 = *13.69*
*Average 2:* 13.75, 14.23, 11.59, 15.87, 14.43, 14.92, 13.47, 14.70, 13.80, 13.03, 14.85, 14.42 = *14.16*
*Average 3:* 13.89, 12.45, 15.71, 17.77, 12.30, 13.64, 15.59, 13.81, 13.99, 14.48, 15.26, 15.09 = *14.39*
*Final average: 13.69, 14.16, 14.39 = 14.08*

Did the first 22 solves the first day, took a break, then stopped practising for a few days and got so slow I didn't want to ruin my average, so I didn't finish this until today.

Did this yesterday. A very good average for me.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 2, 2014)

Race to Sub-14
Round 123
Average 1: 13.167 12.112 17.774 12.481 15.195 14.573 12.037 12.990 12.165 14.890 12.611 13.031 = 13.321
Average 2: 10.704 14.808 14.944 13.467 15.258 13.706 15.338 13.515 18.311 15.235 15.059 12.696 = 14.402
Average 3: 11.902 14.575 14.418 14.566 15.224 13.360 13.620 18.102 11.412 11.381 13.142 14.319 = 13.635
Mean of Averages: 13.786


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Round 123 Results​*
*Sub-10*
Tdawg71 - 10.79
*Sub-13*
god of rubic 2 - 13.55
*Sub-14*
*cubingallday* - 13.70
*Bindedsa* - 13.79
*jeff081692* - 13.90
*Sub-15*
*TDM* - 14.08
*Bh13* - 14.64
*immortalchaos29* - 14.65
sneaklyfox - 15.26
*Sub-18*
TheOneOnTheLeft - 19.20
*Sub-19*
*notfeliks* - 18.16
Congrats to Bh13 for passing this round. You are now sub-15!
Congrats to jeff081692, TDM, and notfeliks for passing this round. Only one more to go!
Congrats to cubingallday, Bindedsa, and immortalchaos29 for passing this round. Only two more to go!




Spoiler: Round Times














Spoiler: Race Times













Spoiler: Race Graph


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Round 124
Potential Closing Time - April 20, 2014 || 10:59 PM ET
Round Format - 1 Average of 50​*
Scrambles for the 124th round:


Spoiler: Average of 50




L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 R U2 F' D' R2 D F2 R B R
L' D L2 B2 D R' L' D2 F2 D F2 L2 F D2 B U2 L2 B D2 L2
B2 R D' B' L B2 U R2 F D2 R B U2 B' D2 L2 F B2 U2 D2
R2 B R2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' L' D R U B L2 D2 R D' L2
F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 B2 F' D2 B U' B2 U2 L2 B L2 B2
R D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 L B U' R U2 F2 U F' R2 F' R F'
F2 D2 R' B2 R B2 U2 F2 R B R D2 R F' D R U2 L U' B'
R D2 F2 B D F2 B2 L' D' L' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D
F L2 D F' L2 U2 D B' L' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 B2 U D R2 F2
R2 F2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U F' D R D' B2 L F'
F D B2 R U2 B' L D2 B D' F' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2
F2 R F2 D2 U2 L D2 R2 F' U B R F' D L U' R' D2 B2
U' R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 R' F D' B U2 R' D2 F' L B
B U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F' D2 L R2 F' L' U' R' F L2 B2
R U2 D2 F' U2 R' F' R2 L' F U' D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2
R2 U F' U2 L U2 F L2 D' B' U' R D2 R B2 L B2 L2 U2 L2
U2 L2 F' U2 B' F' L2 R2 D L2 R' D' R' U2 B' R' U R2 B2
D2 B2 L' F D B' R U2 R U R L2 F' B2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2
R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B U L' F2 U2 L2 R' F' R D' F2
L2 U L2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U B2 R B L' B' U L' D F R2 F2
F2 D R F' L' B2 R' D L2 D B' U2 B' L2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2
B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 U' L U' B2 D' B L' F R2 B' U2
B' L' B D F' B2 R' L2 U2 D B2 R' F2 D2 R' L2 D2 B2
D2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 B D' U2 B' R' B L' D2 B' U B2
B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 B L R' B F' L2 U R B' L2 B2
L2 U2 R B2 L R' F2 R' F' L D2 U F2 D L' U' L2 F U'
L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D R' D R F2 D B' F2 L2 U
U F2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' L' R' F' R' B2 L B' U2 F' L2
F2 U' D2 L F2 R L2 U' F' R' D B2 L' F2 L' B2 R U2 L
D R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 B2 U B' L U R' F2 D F2
D R F' B' D L' D B2 L2 D F2 L' F2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R L2
U2 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R B' D' F R' F' L2 B' R' B' L'
D' L' B' U R U2 R2 B D2 F U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2
F' R D2 F U' D2 R F' B2 L2 U' D2 R B2 U2 F2 B2 R U2
R B2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U L F' U L2 D R2 U' B' U'
F' L' B U' R L' F2 R2 B2 U' F L' U2 R B2 L' U2 R'
D' L' B2 R F2 U R2 B R' L F' L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2
F U' B' R2 U L' D F' L2 B2 R' F2 R U2 R L2 F2 L' F2
L' D R' U B' L' D2 R B' R' B' R B2 L' U2 L B2 D2 F2 R'
F' L2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 F2 R D U L' F' R2 F R F2 U B
L F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D B L B' F L' R' D L' D'
F2 R L' U B2 L' U' B2 U' L B' L2 F L2 U2 R2 F'
R' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R' D B' D L U F' L' D' L2
B U' R D2 R2 D' B L' D2 R' F' B2 D B2 U R2 U B2 R2 L2
B L' B' R2 F' B2 R2 U R2 B' R L2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' B2
B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L' B L' F' U' B' F L U2
U2 L2 B' F R2 F L2 U2 B' D L' B D2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 L' B
B2 L F' B R' F R2 F' D R' L U2 F' D2 B U2 B' R2 B2
R D B' R2 U' B' L D' B2 U R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D
U2 L' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R B' L F' D2 B D L' U2 L F2 U'




Race information


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

Round 124
Race to sub 19
Average: 18.12

16.64, 16.54, 14.96, (23.29), 18.34, 19.08, 17.98, 17.44, 14.49, 21.88, 21.82, 19.33, (13.26), 16.82, 15.13, 16.34, 19.99, 18.94, 19.61, 17.48, 17.42, 15.64, 20.10, 16.01, (13.75), 22.82, 20.85, 20.75, 18.63, 14.62, (23.97), (13.53), 21.51+, 20.10, 16.72, 19.06, 18.00, 19.69, 14.66, 14.27, 18.35, 14.41, 17.47, 19.67, 22.34, 18.31, 17.34, (28.88), 17.50, 18.08

Nice average, nice singles, some fails. My hands were cold for a lot of the first half or so  My PB is 17.5x I think.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

Round 123
Race to sub 14
Average: 13.770
12.568 14.884 15.462 12.922 12.916 11.533 14.223 15.868 12.208 15.064 11.993 16.378 13.697 12.243 15.924 16.032 13.438 14.552 13.033 12.218 15.530 14.606 13.166 13.200 14.729 12.655 12.773 11.003 13.183 17.529 12.716 12.025 12.643 13.716 13.569 13.745 12.064 13.859 12.199 14.889 12.458 12.739 13.325 17.719 15.645 15.185 13.728 14.419 13.076 13.263 
So much fail.


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

*Round:* 124
*Race to:* sub-15
*Times:* 15.89, 15.41, 15.84, 17.97, 15.18, 13.24, 14.35, 21.75, 12.96, 12.35, 15.26, 13.51, 16.82, 15.89, 13.20, 14.03, 13.78, 18.05, 15.97, 15.23, 14.47, 38.49, 12.57, 13.49, 16.23, 11.90, 14.40, 15.90, 16.85, 15.84, 16.53, 12.31, 12.02, 13.70, 13.84, 17.04, 13.32, 14.30, 14.36, 13.84, 13.95, 15.31, 12.88, 17.23+, 13.49, 13.20, 14.63, 13.65, 13.81, 18.16
*Final average: 14.77*

I did it! Now all I have to do is to achieve my goal of sub-14, which I said I'd get by my birthday... which is tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 8, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Spoiler: Round Times



Maybe, you could have the faster times in green and the slower times in red? It should be easily doable to change the conditional formatting in Excel.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 8, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Maybe, you could have the faster times in green and the slower times in red? It should be easily doable to change the conditional formatting in Excel.



Or have the formatting relative to each participant's target times, rather than absolute?


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Apr 8, 2014)

Round 123
Race to Sub 15

Average: 14.68

13.37, 17.30, 16.53, 16.57, 17.17, (17.46), 13.28, 16.49, 13.04, 14.26, 13.02, 14.10, 15.59, 14.76, 12.30, (11.67), 16.27, 13.72, 14.50, 14.08, 15.47, 12.56, 14.31, (17.77), (19.57), 15.12, (10.83), 15.20, 14.08, 15.01, 15.33, 12.18, 15.69, 14.13, 13.38, 15.71, 17.07, 13.75, 16.13, 14.39, 13.99, (11.60), 15.88, 16.59, 17.20, 11.98, 12.56, 16.21, 13.48, 12.01

Pretty happy with this one. My turning was stiffer than usual though. Idk if out of practice or just need to re-lube.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 8, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Maybe, you could have the faster times in green and the slower times in red? It should be easily doable to change the conditional formatting in Excel.





pipkiksass said:


> Or have the formatting relative to each participant's target times, rather than absolute?



Does it look good now? I should probably make the columns wider so it fits everybody's name. And for some reason when a try to copy as a picture as it would look when printed it cuts off the last column.

Also I'm not happy with my overall race spreadsheet when somebody changes their goal. Any suggestions? I don't know if I want to create a whole new row when they set a new goal, but I also want to show how they got their previous goals.


----------



## cubingallday (Apr 9, 2014)

Round 124: Average of 50
Race to sub-14
*Average: 13.88*
14.86, 13.02, 13.33, 13.17, 11.51, 13.36, 14.83, 13.56, 11.02, 17.80, 13.46, 13.56, 14.43, 13.85, 12.94, 15.00, 12.52, 15.61, 12.91, 19.51, 12.95, 14.52, 13.73, 13.03, 16.80, 15.10, 13.36, 12.92, 13.15, 16.01, 14.01, 12.99, 15.93, 13.96, 13.08, 12.03, 19.07, 15.57, 13.74, 15.11, 12.75, 11.89, 12.65, 15.60, 14.73, 10.91, 13.91, 13.43, 14.28, 13.29 

Normal Average, I'm happy with it


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 9, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Does it look good now? I should probably make the columns wider so it fits everybody's name. And for some reason when a try to copy as a picture as it would look when printed it cuts off the last column.



Maybe remove conditional formatting from the Goal row, and have the Final average either red or green; green if the goal is reached, or red if it isn't.



Methuselah96 said:


> Also I'm not happy with my overall race spreadsheet when somebody changes their goal. Any suggestions? I don't know if I want to create a whole new row when they set a new goal, but I also want to show how they got their previous goals.



Can't you set the conditional formatting to the cell that the goal is in? I think you can, but I only use that particular Excel at school so I can't tell you exactly what to do; I have an older version at home.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 11, 2014)

Round 124
Race to sub-14

13.44, 13.91, 13.61, 15.07, 14.66, 14.93, 14.52, 13.68, 13.57, 13.80, 13.43, 13.43, 11.99, 10.76, 13.15, 11.96, 12.64, 14.20, 13.53, 14.37, 14.21, 14.44, 14.27, 14.13, 14.63, 13.64, 13.22, 13.38, 12.50, 11.22, 11.86, 12.32, 12.40, 10.59, 14.28, 13.04, 14.31, 13.88, 12.74, 14.59, 12.90, 11.76, 12.74, 13.54, 10.50, 12.47, 13.75, 11.43, 16.04, 13.61

Average = 13.34

One of those 10s were with white cross and full step, pretty happy about that.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 11, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Can't you set the conditional formatting to the cell that the goal is in? I think you can, but I only use that particular Excel at school so I can't tell you exactly what to do; I have an older version at home.



I'm not sure if I understand you correctly. I'm talking about on the overall race spreadsheet (where i have yellow with one successive success, orange for two, and three for red). Should I start a new row when a person reaches their sub-X goal and goes for a lower goal? Or should I stay with one row per person and lose some history of their previous goals?


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 11, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Should I start a new row when a person reaches their sub-X goal and goes for a lower goal? Or should I stay with one row per person and lose some history of their previous goals?



I think the race graph does a good job of showing the history of how someone got sub-x so I wouldn't care personally if how I got there was lost on the rows. Maybe highlighting the last average when someone reaches sub-x in green would allow people to see at which point they got 3 in a row sub x. For example my 13.86 would be green since that was when I got my 3rd sub 15. And my current average for this round would be green since it's my 3rd sub 14. I am not sure if this is related to what you were concerned about.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 11, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I'm not sure if I understand you correctly. I'm talking about on the overall race spreadsheet (where i have yellow with one successive success, orange for two, and three for red). Should I start a new row when a person reaches their sub-X goal and goes for a lower goal? Or should I stay with one row per person and lose some history of their previous goals?



I was talking about the round spreadsheet; with red, amber and green backgrounds.


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 13, 2014)

Round 124// bh13//Race to sub 13// 13.14
Times:13.73, 15.97, 15.11, 13.50, 13.01, 12.96, 12.33, 12.69, (11.69), 14.13, 13.07, 13.11, (12.15), 12.71, 13.19, 14.46, 14.50, (20.35), 16.04, 13.89, 13.87, 13.29, 13.88, 16.27, 12.63, 12.47, (27.88), 13.96, 13.64, 13.36, 14.09, (11.40), 15.36, 12.80, 13.72, 13.83, 18.00, 13.62, 13.27, 13.59, 13.97, 14.18, 12.66, 13.46, 13.76, 12.61, 13.46, 12.79, 12.90, (18.28)

Did this Monday but didn't have the time to post it until today. Besides some bad singles, this is actually a pretty nice average.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 15, 2014)

Round 125?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Round 124 Results​*
*Sub-13*
Bh13 - 13.77
*Sub-14*
*jeff081692* - 13.34
*Bindedsa* - 13.68
*cubingallday* - 13.88
*Sub-15*
*immortalchaos29* - 14.68
*TDM* - 14.77
*Sub-19*
*notfeliks* - 18.16
Congrats to jeff081692 for passing this round. You are now sub-14!
Congrats to TDM for passing this round. You are now sub-15!
Congrats to notfeliks for passing this round. You are now sub-19!
Congrats to Bindedsa, cubingallday, and immortalchaos29 for passing this round. Only one more to go!




Spoiler: Round Times














Spoiler: Race Times













Spoiler: Race Graph


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Round 125
Potential Closing Time - April 27, 2014 || 10:59 PM ET
Round Format - 5 Averages of 5​*
Scrambles for the 125th round:


Spoiler: 1st Average of 5




L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' D2 F' L U' R B' U' R2
U2 L' F R' B L D' R' F' B U L2 F' B' R2 U2 F U2 D2 B
U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 B' L F U' B L B F2 R U R'
R2 D B2 D B2 D L2 D' U' L B' D' L B R U' B L' D2 F2
L2 B' L2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 U' B' R D' B F U F D' R2 D'






Spoiler: 2nd Average of 5




L2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R2 D' B2 F D F' R' U F' R F
L2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B' R' U' B' D2 U2 B' L D F' R2
F U2 F R2 B' F L2 D' B' U2 R2 B L' D2 F' D' U F'
D U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B L' D2 R B2 D' B' R' D' L U
D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 D B F2 D L2 F' R B2 D2 U2 L' R'






Spoiler: 3rd Average of 5




B R2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 F U R F' D2 L U' L' B2 D U2
F U2 F2 L' U L U2 D L' B' R U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D
B R2 B' R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B L2 F2 L' F' U B F2 L2 D'
U F' R' F U2 B' U L' B R2 B' U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D R2
R2 F D2 U2 B2 D2 U L R' D' F L2 U R F' L D'






Spoiler: 4th Average of 5




B2 R D2 F' D B2 D' R B L D L' U2 R U2 D2 R U2 D2 B2
F2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 L' R B' R D R2 U L' D2 B L B' D
U2 F D' B2 R' B R' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U'
R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D B R' D' L' R' B D2 U2 L' R
F2 U F2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 B' D' R B2 L' B2 F' U' R U2 R






Spoiler: 5th Average of 5




D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' B U2 F D' B L' F' R' B U B2
D B D' L2 D' B' U B R U B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 L2 D R2
R' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F U' D2 B' R2 B2 U D B2 L2 U' R2
B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L D' L2 F2 U L R2 F
B' U F' D R2 D2 R2 L2 B' R' F2 B2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R'




Race information


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2014)

I've switched to ZZ.

*Round:* 125
*Race to:* sub-18
*Average 1:* 19.69, 32.34, 20.21, 29.50, 20.56 = *23.42*
*Average 2:* 14.40, 21.96, 17.51, 17.36+, 16.20 = *17.02*
*Average 3:* 18.62, 24.35, 22.78, 16.56, 15.57 = *19.32*
*Average 4:* 18.23, 20.73, 13.19, 14.88, 19.97 = *17.69*
*Average 5:* 20.57, 18.69, 17.33, 13.78, 16.91 = *17.64*
*Final average: 23.42, 17.02, 19.32, 17.69, 17.64 = 18.22*


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 24, 2014)

Round 125
Race to sub-18

*Average 1*: 19.58, (DNF), (17.39), 19.53, 21.38+ = *(20.16)*
*Average 2*: 19.38, 16.71, (15.40), 17.08, (20.16) = *17.72*
*Average 3*: 20.06+, 16.41, 16.11, (24.04), (15.61) = *(17.53)*
*Average 4*: 20.11, (25.10), 19.12, (15.39), 20.62 = *19.95*
*Average 5*: 19.42, 19.92, (17.09), 18.41, (22.73) = *19.25*

*Total Average* = *18.97*. Some really bad solves and averages in there.


----------



## cubingallday (Apr 24, 2014)

Round 125
Race to sub-14

*Average 1:* 14.83, 13.62, 13.59, (18.59), (13.55)= *14.01*
*Average 2:* (14.54), 13.61, 14.15, (12.93), 13.98= *13.91*
*Average 3:* 13.68, (15.02), 14.64, 12.24, (10.89)= *13.52*
*Average 4:* 12.31, (10.06), (14.84), 13.62, 14.03= *13.32*
*Average 5:* 13.50, (11.82), 12.13, (13.97), 13.83= *13.15*

Total Average: (14.01), 13.91, 13.52, (13.15), 13.32 = *13.58*

Pretty Normal Average

Total Average


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 25, 2014)

Round 125
Race to sub-13

(10.71), 13.23, 12.13, (13.79), 12.60 = (12.65)
(12.23), 12.58, 12.71, 13.00, (13.01) = 12.76
(16.18), 12.31, 12.80, (11.81), 13.67 = 12.93
13.01, (11.60), (14.91), 14.58, 13.22 = (13.60)
(15.27), 13.37, 12.92, (10.39), 13.71 = 13.33

Average = 13.00

Got a LiYing.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 26, 2014)

Round 125
Race to sub-15

Average 1: (18.45), (14.01), 15.70, 14.70, 16.03 = 15.48
Average 2: 12.30, 12.67, (11.36), (15.79), 14.21 = 13.06
Average 3: (11.89), (17.25), 14.50, 14.58, 17.24 = 15.44
Average 4: 15.05, (14.54), (15.69), 14.71, 15.39 = 15.05
Average 5: 14.46, (15.78), (11.51), 14.43, 15.12 = 14.67

Total Average: (15.48), (13.06), 15.44, 15.05, 14.67 = *15.05*

Well I'm quite happy about getting three 11.xx times. I've been getting them more in the last several days. Not sub-15 yet but I am noticing certain improvement. That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 27, 2014)

Round 125
Race to sub-13

Average 1: 14.722, 11.603, 12.749, 12.993, 12.869: 12.870
Average 2: 11.928, 13.952, 11.128, 11.843, 14.124: 12.573
Average 3: 10.093, 12.944, 13.770, 14.019, 14.429: 13.577
Average 4: 12.212, 11.979, 14.321, 15.274, 11.818: 12.837
Average 5: 13.475, 12.810, 14.168, 11.343, 12.318: 12.867
Average^2: 12.970, 12.573, 13.577, 12.837, 12.867: 12.858

Pretty good, I probably should have warmed up, at least I'm sub 13 for next round. I always seem to be safely sub my next goal.


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bh13// race to sub-13// round 125// 13.49
Average One: (12.44), (17.45), 13.03, 12.72, 13.76
Average Two: (12.71),14.97, 14.60, 13.78, (18.36)
Average Three: 13.63, 13.12, (11.98), (15.36), 14.30
Average Four: 12.96, (16.25), 12.83, 12.71, (12.24)
Average Five: 14.06, (14.74), (10.45), 13.21, 13.68


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 1, 2014)

sub 15 round 125

*15.99* 14.94, (18.92), (12.78), 15.39, 17.64
*14.71* 15.27, (17.95), (13.41), 13.48, 15.46
*15.98* (18.10), 16.59, (14.29), 16.31, 15.04
*14.52* 14.88, 14.40, (13.98), (14.28), 16.11
*16.28* 15.57, (17.39), 16.23, (15.41), 17.05

Overall: 15.56

I haven't averaged this bad since last summer. Obviously time to be done for the day.


----------



## Mollerz (May 3, 2014)

Well, now is a better time than any to start I guess! Last time I was in a race thread was race to sub-30 2H, I've come quite a long way since. I've been practicing a lot of 3x3 lately and I'm pushing that sub-13 barrier but I feel like that would be a bit close. So my goal for this is going to be sub-12!

Oh my very goodness, 3 corner twists and just general badness, oh well!

*Round 125 ~ Race to sub-12*

*Average 1:* (15.30), 16.55, 18.91, 15.41, (19.66) = *(16.96)*
*Average 2:* (15.40), (13.47, 13.82. 14.21, 14.26) = *14.10*
*Average 3:* (16.49), 14.24, 12.10, 13.41, (10.74) = *(13.25)*
*Average 4:* (11.24), 15.40, 13.06, (16.33), 15.57 = *14.68*
*Average 5:* 14.19, (12.64), 16.31, (17.03), 13.62 = *14.71*

*Total Average = 14.50* [SIZE=-3]ew[/SIZE]


----------



## notfeliks (May 17, 2014)

I don't know what's happened to Methuselah96, so if nobody has any objections, I'll take over over until he comes back. I'm not going to be doing any of the graphs or tables, however. Without futher ado...

*Round 125 Results​*
*Sub-12*
*Mollerz* - 14.50
*Sub-13*
*Blindedsa* - 12.85
*jeff081692* - 13.00
*Bh13* - 13.49
*Sub-14*
*cubingallday* - 13.58
*Sub-15*
*sneaklyfox* - 15.05
*immortalchaos29* - 15.56
*Sub-18*
*TDM* - 18.22
*notfeliks* - 18.97
Congrats to Blindedsa for passing this round. You are now sub-13!
Congrats to cubingallday for passing this round. You are now sub-14!


----------



## notfeliks (May 17, 2014)

*Round 126
Potential Closing Time - May 24, 2014
Round Format - Mean of 3 Averages of 12​*
Scrambles for the 126th round:



Spoiler: Average 1



1. B L' B R' F2 D F U L' D' B' L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F R2 U2 R2 
2. D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 F' L' D2 B L R U' L F2 
3. L2 B L2 B' L2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R' U R D2 B2 D B' D R2 
4. U' R2 L B2 D2 B R B U' F2 B2 L' F2 U2 L D2 R F2 L2 U2 
5. D R2 D F' R L' U R D F R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 
6. U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 R' D L' U2 B L' U2 R' B' D' 
7. U2 L B2 R' B' D' F' R' U2 L F R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 
8. D R' F' U' B' R D R U2 F R B2 U2 R L2 U2 L D2 F2 R' B2 
9. U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 F U F' R2 B L F U2 L' 
10. R U B R2 U B' U' L D' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 
11. L2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' D' L2 B U2 R' B2 U2 R 
12. U2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' L F' U2 L U' R U B' U2 R2





Spoiler: Average 2



1. B2 R F2 R' D2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R F L R' D2 U R B 
2. B' U2 L2 D2 F L2 B' R2 B D2 F' D F L F' L2 R U F L2 R 
3. U' L2 D R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B U R U L2 R U' R' U' 
4. L2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F' L' U' F L D R B R' B2 L' 
5. D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' D' L' U R2 U' B U2 
6. R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' U2 R B2 D2 B R2 D' L' D2 
7. F2 L F L' U R2 F U' R L2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 D2 R F2 
8. B' L2 B L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' U L D2 F' U2 L' D' U R' D' 
9. U2 F' R' D' L2 U' F2 L2 D L' U2 F' R2 B' L2 B D2 F L2 F2 U2 
10. L' D' R' U B R2 L' F' R' D' L2 B L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 
11. D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U' R B2 R2 D R2 B' F L U' B2 
12. B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 U F' L2 B2 R F' L' B' L' B'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L R' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U F' D' B2 L F' D 
2. U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U R D F L2 U F L2 B' U F' R' 
3. L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 L F2 L' F' R2 D' R F2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 
4. R' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R' F R2 F' L U F L2 B2 U2 L2 
5. B2 U L U R' D F' D L D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 U' 
6. B2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' R' D' L2 R' B U2 
7. D2 F D' R2 U2 L D2 L' U B U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B U2 L2 U2 
8. U' L' B2 U' D' R2 F' L2 U L2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 R U2 
9. F' L2 U D R' B U' D2 B R F2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 L 
10. D F D R2 L B' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 L D2 R' F2 R2 
11. L2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 F L U' R D2 F U' B' L' B R2 
12. F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R' B L2 D2 B' D2 F R B2 L



Race information


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

Thanks! Btw I'm back to using CFOP again, so my goal is back to sub-14.

*Round:* 126
*Race to:* sub-14
*Average 1:* 13.03, 17.43, 14.61, 15.45, 14.40, 13.49, 9.26, *12.58, 12.37, 8.86*, 16.05, 11.24 = *13.25* // !? One single 0.03 from my PB before today, one sub-9, and a PB *Mo3 (11.27)* and Ao5 (11.40) with both singles in.
*Average 2:* 17.94, 15.43, 14.53, 17.96, 18.07, 14.88, 13.43, 12.22, 12.82, 13.69, 16.47, 26.53 = *15.52* // yay that went well
*Average 3:* 12.22, 12.05, 18.87, 12.23, 14.20, 14.08, 13.44, 12.87, 15.41, 14.36, 15.07, 12.40 = *13.63*
*Final average: 13.25, 15.52, 13.63 = 14.13*

Second average ruined the final average, but the other two were below average so the end result was normal.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 18, 2014)

*Round:* 126
*Race to Sub:* 13
*Average 1:*13.495, 11.810, 13.601, 12.836, 09.610, 12.206, 13.176, 11.448, 12.888, 12.746, 12.537, 10.863 = 12.402 // only one Sup 13
*Average 2:*15.208, 10.769, 14.658, 12.960, 11.073, 12.937, 14.345, 12.561, 14.553, 13.873, 11.912, 13.881 = 13.274 // Fail
*Average 3*13.672, 14.474, 11.945, 11.706, 12.761, 11.145, 12.088, 12.710, 12.368, 11.117, 12.839, 11.824 = 12.307
Other than the second one it was okay.
Mean: 12.661


----------



## Bh13 (May 19, 2014)

Average One: 12.74
Times: 12.99, 14.03, 12.80, 12.35, 13.36, 13.26, 11.25, 13.12, (10.42), (14.30), 12.75, 10.59 
Average Two: 13.33
Times: 14.56, 12.78, 13.95, 14.53, 12.93, (14.96), (11.10), 13.17, 12.93, 13.30, 11.55, 13.07 
Average Three: 13.50
Times: (10.32), 14.13, (16.62), 12.69, 13.95, 16.27, 12.74, 11.86, 13.42, 10.86, 15.02, 14.22 
End Average:13.19
Dang it so close. If the third average wasn't so bad I probably would've been sub 13. Practiced CN a lot this week and it really helped my lookahead.


----------



## Jakube (May 21, 2014)

I'm joining this race. At the moment I'm averaging around high 12. My goal is to get sub 12. 
Pretty bad solves in these averages, not a good day. 

Average 1: 12.80
13.06, (15.59), 11.43, 14.92, 12.46, 12.84, 12.17, 11.47, (10.46), 14.03, 14.01, 11.64
Average 2: 13.14
12.67, 14.47, 12.09, 13.29, 13.85, (15.65), 14.75, 13.88, (10.29), 12.64, 13.25, 10.54
Average 3: 13.10
13.11, (15.08), 14.89, 12.44, 13.58, 11.78, (10.97), 14.25, 13.00, 12.91, 12.02, 12.97

Mean of 3 averages = 13.01


----------



## notfeliks (May 22, 2014)

17.71, 20.81, 19.54, 16.52, 17.73, (14.11), 15.08, 19.98, 18.99, 24.06, 20.50, (24.91) = 19.09
(14.61), 20.04, 16.10, 19.57, 16.51, 19.95, 17.90, 17.70, 23.77+, 18.65, 16.87, (28.91) = 18.71
18.33, 19.79, 24.37, 16.23, (24.52), 21.79, 17.94, 17.79, 17.73, (15.19), 21.89, 16.64 = 19.25

Average = 19.01

bleh


----------



## notfeliks (May 26, 2014)

Sorry for the slightly late post.

*Round 126 Results​*
*Sub-12*
*Jakube* - 13.01
*Sub-13*
*Blindedsa* - 12.66. You graduated last round by the way - do you want to continue with sub-13 or continue to sub-12?
*Bh13* - 13.19
*Sub-14*
*TDM* - 14.13
*Sub-18*
*notfeliks* - 19.01

Congrats to Blindedsa for passing this round.


----------



## notfeliks (May 26, 2014)

*Round 127
Potential Closing Time - June 2, 2014
Round Format - Average of 50​*
Scrambles for the 127th round:



Spoiler: Average of 50



1. F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 D U2 F2 R F2 L D' L2 B' U F L2 R' 
2. B2 U R2 F' D' L U L' D' R' F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 B 
3. B2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F2 L D2 U2 F R B2 D L' D2 B2 
4. R2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B D2 B R2 U B' L R' U2 L2 F' U2 B U' 
5. B U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 L R2 D L' U2 B2 D' L2 R B' 
6. L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 L B' U L2 R U' R F' 
7. D2 R B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' D' L2 R B D2 U' 
8. U' F D2 L2 B' L2 U D2 R U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 U 
9. R2 B L2 B' D2 R2 F D2 B L2 R2 U' L B2 U' B R' D' F R' B2 
10. R' L' D B2 D2 R2 D' F' L2 B R' B2 R F2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R' L2 
11. F2 R D2 R U2 R' F2 L F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 B' F U L2 U' L' 
12. F2 R2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U L' U2 R D F' R' D2 F L 
13. B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B U F L' D2 L2 B' L R' F' 
14. L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' L D2 F R' D' F' L D R2 
15. D L B2 U' B' U2 R' B2 U R U2 F2 R2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 
16. U R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' R2 U B R' U2 R F2 R' 
17. F U D R' B2 D' L D2 F R' B2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 L' 
18. R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 F U2 L' B2 F' U' B2 U' B2 
19. F' D2 B L2 D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F U' L2 R F U B F U' B2 D 
20. B2 R' B2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 B F' U B' R' B' D' L B2 D' B2 
21. L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 D R2 D2 R' D' R2 F D' R2 D B L2 U2 
22. B U' R' F D2 F U' B' R' L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 
23. L2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 R' D2 L' R' B2 F' R F' L2 B D' U R B' D' 
24. R B' L2 F R L2 F L D F' L' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 
25. F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' R' U' L' B U B' U B U' B2 
26. L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 B L U F2 R B2 L B' F2 U2 
27. L2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' B' D2 B2 F R' F2 L2 D2 
28. D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' B' R D2 B' R2 D' L2 D' 
29. L2 D2 F' U2 B L2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U' B' D R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D L 
30. D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F' D U R D F' D2 U2 L' 
31. B2 D2 F L D L' U F' B2 D' L' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L F2 L2 
32. B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D F' D' R F' R F D' B' R2 F2 
33. R B R D2 F L' F D R F2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 B2 
34. F2 D F' B2 L' F' B D' F U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 D' 
35. D2 L U2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 U F R' B' L U B2 F' D2 L 
36. U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R F U B R' U' B' F' D2 
37. D2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 B' U R D U L' D2 F 
38. B2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' R' F2 U' B2 U' L' B2 F2 D 
39. R' B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U B2 D2 R F' U L2 F' R2 F2 R 
40. F2 R U2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R U R F' R U' B L D' F D 
41. U R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 R D2 F' U' B D U R U L 
42. L2 B2 U D' R F U' R2 F U L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D' 
43. U2 F L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 R2 F' L2 D' F2 L B2 U2 L B D' F L' 
44. U2 R2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B2 F U2 F U' F2 R F2 U F' D' U2 F2 
45. D R2 U2 F' D' R' B D L U D B D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 
46. D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F2 R U R B L D L2 D F2 
47. B' L2 B F D2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 F' R D U' L D2 R D' B R2 
48. U' F L' D' L' F R2 B' U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 
49. L B L D2 R2 F2 D2 F D R2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 
50. U2 F2 L F U2 B2 L U' D' L2 F' B R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F D2



Race information


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2014)

*Round:* 127
*Race to:* sub-14
*Times:* 14.41, 12.70, 11.39, 18.83, 16.80, 13.79, 14.13, 16.07, 12.47, 16.19, 18.22, 15.82, 15.55, 12.75, 14.42, 10.28, 13.88, 16.06, 14.80, 14.76, 12.33, 14.20, 12.14, 16.33, 16.51, 12.91, 16.88, 13.03, 15.24, 10.92, 10.31, 11.95, 17.51+, 11.68, 14.49, 10.70, 12.77, 13.88, 14.83, 15.07, 13.97, 17.82, 14.94, 13.44, 16.79, 12.80, 14.20, 14.11, 13.76, 19.33
*Average:* 14.33

PB Mo3 and a very good Ao5/Ao12 in there.


----------



## Bh13 (May 28, 2014)

Bh13// round 127// race to sub-13
Average: 13.15
Times: 12.43, 15.19, 12.96, 11.74, (16.45), 13.64, 13.32, 12.11, 13.83, 12.22, 13.22, 12.61, 11.12, 13.01, 10.58, 13.28, (17.74), 12.44, 14.92, 11.55, 13.71, 11.73, 12.57, 11.79, 12.99, (17.25), 12.85, 13.15, (10.21), 13.82, 15.38, 14.29, 13.95, 12.87, 13.06, 14.26, 13.25, 12.65, 14.06, 13.05, 13.49, 15.33, (11.07), 14.67, 12.26, 13.25, 13.60, (10.77), 12.24, 13.75
Fairly good besides a few bad singles.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 30, 2014)

Round 127
Race to sub-15
Times: 15.52, 13.02, 14.26, 13.71, 13.48, 12.14, 13.54, 15.84, 14.23, 14.92, 16.07, 13.60, 17.03, 13.46, 12.80, 14.62, 16.54, 10.86, 13.96, 13.88, 12.69, 13.85, 15.34, 13.08, 13.79, 14.38, 12.71, 13.95, 12.53, 18.35, 14.01, 14.01, 14.06, 14.40, 13.78, 13.79, 13.63, 12.57, 14.61, 16.41, 12.43, 16.20, 19.71, 14.46, 13.08, 11.58, 13.62, 12.96, 14.63, 12.99
*Average: 14.03*

I am soooo in the zone these last few days. Only 10 solves sup-15, a new PB Ao12 in there. Almost definitely a new PB Ao50 too. So happy.


----------



## notfeliks (May 31, 2014)

Race to sub-18
Average: 18.14
(13.81), 15.22, 21.84, 21.84, 17.97, 17.20, (22.92), 18.31, 18.05, 14.49, 18.23, 19.03, 15.25, 20.33, 17.71, 20.58, 16.98, 19.19, 17.92, 20.48, 16.94, 17.19, (14.26), 14.55, 18.26, (11.96), 19.82, 16.15, 14.68, 20.51, 16.06, 18.29, 21.32, 17.08, 19.60, 16.96, 15.68, 21.35+, 17.76, 18.10, 19.40, 18.22, 18.41, 19.36, (24.96), 14.71, 19.83, 18.45, (26.80), 18.87

God that's annoying. It was like 17.8x-17.9x going into the last ten solves and then those 24 and 26 catastrophes hit. Full step 11 with a G-perm was nice though.


----------



## Jakube (May 31, 2014)

Race to sub 12:

*Average: 12.70*
12.22, 12.58, 10.37, 13.96, 11.54, 11.86, 12.89, 14.14, 12.36, 12.52, 13.33, 12.98, 13.78, 12.79, 12.50, (15.74), 15.61, 11.21, 12.18, 14.27, 14.46, (16.56), 12.68, 15.60, 10.76, 12.02, (9.87), 11.60, 11.65, 11.49, 11.41, 11.67, (18.02), 11.20, 10.84, 13.42, 13.10, 13.67, 15.21, 11.74, 12.00, 12.24, (10.16), 13.50, 12.41, 14.18, 13.03, 13.17, 12.86, (9.67)

Decided to switch to opposite cross.


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 4, 2014)

*Round 127 Results​*
*Sub-12*
*Jakube* - 12.70
*Sub-13*
*Bh13* - 13.15
*Sub-14*
*TDM* - 14.33
*Sub-15*
*sneaklyfox* - 14.03
*Sub-18*
*notfeliks* - 18.14

Congrats to sneaklyfox for passing this round.


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 4, 2014)

*Round 128
Potential Closing Time - June 11, 2014
Round Format - 5 Averages of 5​*
Scrambles for the 128th round:



Spoiler: Average 1



1. D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F D2 B U R' F' D R2 D F2 R2 F' 
2. D2 B' D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L D L' R U2 B' U' F2 D2 
3. F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 F L' D U' R' B' D2 L2 R2 U' R 
4. L U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 U R' D' L2 F2 R D' F2 
5. U B' U F D' R U' L' B' U F2 U D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R D' U2 B L' D' U' R2 B' R B2 
2. D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D R' U2 B' D' L' R2 B2 U' L R' 
3. F' R L2 D' F L' B' D F D B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D 
4. R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F U2 R2 F2 U' F' U' F2 L' D' L R' F' L2 
5. U F' R D' L2 B2 L U F2 B D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 L'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. F' B R' U' R2 U2 L F' B' L' U2 F2 L' B2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 F2 
2. D2 L' F U2 F B2 U L2 D' F2 L B2 D2 L D2 L' U2 D2 L' F2 
3. F' L U' B R' F' D B U R2 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 
4. B' U2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' B U' L2 B' D2 R F U R' 
5. L D R2 F D' B2 R' U2 F' D2 R F2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2





Spoiler: Average 4



1. F2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F L R' D2 B' L2 U' R' D2 B' L2 U 
2. F' U R2 F D L U B2 L' B L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U D2 R2 L2 
3. F2 R' F2 L2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 R' F U L' R B2 D' L2 F D' R' 
4. B2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D U' R' B F' R B D2 F 
5. U2 F R2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 U' L' B F' R2 U' B F'





Spoiler: Average 5



1. D L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F R' D L2 B' F' R' D2 R U' 
2. U B2 L' F2 U' B D2 B R' F U2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B U2 F2 
3. U' R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 U' L F2 D' B R U' L' B2 R' U2 
4. D2 F' R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 B2 R' U2 R' D F2 R F' L' D
5. U2 F U2 B D2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F' U' R2 U2 R F' L U2 R' D' F'



Race information


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

*Round:* 128
*Race to:* sub-14
*Average 1:* 15.38, 10.78, 14.91, 18.01, 12.91 = *14.40*
*Average 2:* 14.69, 10.61, 14.28, 16.03, 15.74 = *14.90*
*Average 3:* 14.30, 12.23, 15.45, 13.91, 13.74 = *13.98*
*Average 4:* 14.56, 14.31, 10.66, 15.43, 12.44 = *13.77*
*Average 5:* 14.73, 12.81, 11.63, 11.85, 13.72 = *12.79*
*Final average: 14.40, 14.90, 13.98, 13.77, 12.79 = 14.05*

Should've warmed up...


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 5, 2014)

21.57, 22.10, 15.04, (23.01), (13.93) = 19.57
17.55, (17.02), (24.44), 19.66, 17.80 = (18.34)
(22.81), 19.07, 19.89, 19.88, (17.38) = 19.61
(28.63), (13.95), 16.95, 20.29, 18.30 = 18.51
(16.75), 21.71, 18.79, (25.86), 18.87 = (19.79)
Final = 19.23

I swear these are the only terrible solves I do all week.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 6, 2014)

Round 128
Race to sub-15
Average 1: 14.90, 15.61, (13.17), 13.43, (16.37) = 14.65
Average 2: 14.30, 14.38, 13.14, (12.89), (19.57) = 13.94
Average 3: 15.33, 15.73, (16.69), (12.22), 14.93 = 15.33
Average 4: 14.56, 16.77, (17.12), 15.40, (13.97) = 15.58
Average 5: 14.57, (13.02), (17.55), 15.13, 14.09 = 14.60
*Final Average:* 14.65, (13.94), 15.44, (15.58), 14.60 = *14.90*

Bah... wasn't as good as I hoped it would be.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 6, 2014)

Race to: sub-12

Average 1: (10.41), 11.62, 13.48, 12.91, (14.26) = 12.67
Average 2: (11.79), 12.50, (15.90), 11.94, 14.34 = 12.93
Average 3: 11.75, (10.69), 12.81, 13.22, (14.77) = 12.59
Average 4: 17.16, 12.86, 13.09, (18.02), (11.80) = 14.37
Average 5: 13.12, 13.64, (14.73), (11.69), 13.66 = 13.47
Final average: 12.67, 12.93, 12.59, (14.37), (12.47) = *12.73*

The last two averages were really bad. No lookahead at all and stupid mistakes.


----------



## giorgi (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello guys! I am new to this 3x3 race 

Race to sub 13

Average 1: 12.39, 12.78, 14.43, (15.83), (12.03) = (13.20)
Average 2: (DNF), 15.83, 13.12, (12.16), 12.79 = 13.91
Average 3: 12.45, 14.34, (17.09), 13.75, (11.68) = 13.51
Average 4: (15.44), 12.93, (10.63), 12.89, 15.26 = 13.69
Average 5: 13.17, 11.60, 16.49+, 16.89, 14.69 = (14.78)
Final Average: = *13.70*


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 16, 2014)

Round: 128
Race to: sub-9
Average 1: (11.29), (8.79), 9.70, 9.70, 10.13 = 9.84
Average 2: (10.12), 10.09, 9.95, 9.91, (9.29) = (9.98) 
Average 3: (7.32[OLL skip]), 10.02, (10.40), 9.67, 8.92 = 9.54
Average 4: 9.84, 9.78, (8.97), (10.60), 9.01 = 9.54 (heh)
Average 5: 8.95, 9.57, 9.53, (10.95), (8.01) = (9.35)
*Final average: 9.64*


Still got a ways to go... Average 2 had a standard deviation of 0.09, though


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2014)

*Round 128 Results​*
*Sub-9*
*jtjogobonito* - 9.64
*Sub-12*
*Jakube* - 12.73
*Sub-13*
*giorgi* - 13.70
*Sub-14*
*TDM* - 14.05
*Sub-15*
*sneaklyfox* - 14.90
*Sub-18*
*notfeliks* - 19.23

sneaklyfox, you can proceed to the Sub-14.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2014)

*Round 129
Potential Closing Time - June 29, 2014
Round Format - 3 Averages of 12​*
Scrambles for the 129th round:



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L2 D R2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F' L' B L' B2 D R B D' R
2. U2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R F D' B' D' L' B L' B' D2
3. R' B2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' D U R B' R' D F' R2 U R
4. U2 R B2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B' D' B U B L U2 B D'
5. L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R D2 B' L D2 B' F' U B2 D' U2 F'
6. R' U2 L D2 R F2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D' R' U F D' B' D' U2 B2 L'
7. U B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' R B2 U2 L' D2 B' D F U R' F
8. R' F2 R' F2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' D' R F U F D2 R U
9. D F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 R' B' U L2 U L2 F' U R2	
10. U2 R' D2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 R' D' B' L U' B2 L2 D R D2 U'
11. F' L2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 U' L F' U' R D' B2 F' D' F
12. L F2 R U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L U2 R' D' R' U2 B2 F L F D' F L'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R' D2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 U' B2 F' D L' F R D' R
2. B2 L B2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D B U' F R B D2 F D' F'
3. D' R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U B R F2 R2 F' D' U R2 F U
4. R' U2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 F' U B2 U2 L U2 L2 U F
5. F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 U' R' B2 U L' D' F R U B2
6. U F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' F L' B' R2 B2 U L D2 F2
7. U2 L U2 L U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' D' L D F L R' U' R F
8. L2 B' D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 L' D F' D U' B2 U' F R'
9. R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D B' F R2 D2 L' F' R2 F' 
10. L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B F2 R2 D F L' D2 L U B2 U B
11. L B2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L B D2 F D' U F R B' D2 B L
12. B2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R U R F2 U2 L B F D' R' F





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L2 D F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R U2 F' R U2 B' D' R2 F2 L
2. L2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 L U R2 B2 R D F' L2 U2 B
3. F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L U2 B2 L' B' D2 L U2 R' U B' U2 F2
4. U2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D B' U' L B' L' U2 B2 D L
5. D2 U2 F' L2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 U L' B R' F2 U' F D2 R2 F
6. R' B2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 R B' D U2 B U F D2 L F R2
7. D L2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D L' R2 B2 F R2 U2 L' R'
8. R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L D' L2 B' R F2 L2 U' B
9. L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D B2 D' U2 R B F2 U B' F U2 L R2
10. B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 R2 F' U R2 F L B U2 F' R' F' U2
11. L2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 R F2 U B' F2 R2 D' L' B
12. R' U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 D' F2 L' U' R B R' U2 L2 R' B2



Race information


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2014)

Those scrambles look _very_ long... I counted the first one as 30 moves. Are these random state?


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Those scrambles look _very_ long... I counted the first one as 30 moves. Are these random state?



Sorry, I just generated the scrambles with the old WCA scrambler. I replaced them with short random states scrambles (from Cube Explorer).


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2014)

Race to Sub-12:

Average 1: 12.43, (10.84), 15.79, 11.04, 11.13, (17.17), 16.20, 10.86, 10.86, 11.69, 11.87, 11.38 = *12.33*
Average 2: 11.75, 13.70, 14.22, 11.78, 14.00, 12.51, 13.17, 13.14, 12.93, (10.15), 12.16, (15.24) = *12.94*
Average 3: 11.86, 13.13, 13.07, (15.11), 12.45, (9.67), 14.04, 12.91, 13.52, 12.48, 13.98, 13.39 = *13.08*

Mean of Averages: *12.78*


----------



## ONikolay (Jun 22, 2014)

Race to *sub-13*:
Average 1: 12.37, 12.80, 14.70, 13.08, 14.14, 12.84, 12.84, 14.57, 13.91, 15.82, 13.69, 13.89 = *13.65*
Average 2: 11.00, 16.90, 16.16, 12.19, 15.78, 11.55, 15.03, 13.62, 12.60, 14.56, 13.07, 13.13 = *13.77*
Average 3: 20.97, 13.22, 12.39, 15.55, 15.52, 16.08, 13.74, 14.55, 11.34, 11.79, 10.84, 12.55 = *13.67*
---------------------------------
Final Average: *13.70*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 25, 2014)

Jakube said:


> sneaklyfox, you can proceed to the Sub-14.



I only did two sub-15 rounds. I thought you need to pass three consecutive rounds? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Round 129// bh13// race to sub 13// 13.40
Average One: 13:26
Times: 12.59, 11.92, 13.59, 12.75, 12.57, 13.48, 27.93, 13.50, 13.50, 15.68, 12.34, 12.58
Average Two: 13.70
Times: 14.94, 13.13, 14.12, 13.39, 12.55, 15.80, 13.00, 12.35, 13.40, 11.27, 14.92, 15.17
Average Three: 13.24
Times: 11.95, 13.49, 11.60, 13.33, 13.34, 15.82, 11.84, 14.54, 12.89, 13.58, 13.58, 15.93, 10.30
Messed up PLL twice on the 27, nice finish though


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 27, 2014)

Round 129
Race to sub-15
Average 1: 15.63, (12.92), 13.34, 13.93, 14.28, 14.08, (16.63), 13.80, 14.29, 13.03, 13.57, 16.15 = 14.21
Average 2: 14.37, 14.92, (15.31), 12.17, (11.89), 14.73, 14.04, 12.64, 14.85, 12.94, 14.57, 14.34 = 13.96
Average 3: 14.27, 16.71, 14.04, 15.23, 16.61, (13.26), 16.01, 14.63, (16.77), 13.68, 14.65, 16.38 = 15.22
Mean of Averages: *14.46*

Wow, I really passed sub-15!


----------



## Jakube (Jun 30, 2014)

*Round 129 Results​*
*Sub-12*
*Jakube* - 12.78
*Sub-13*
*Bh13* - 13.40
*ONikolay* - 13.70
*Sub-15*
*sneaklyfox* - 14.46


----------



## Jakube (Jun 30, 2014)

*Round 130
Potential Closing Time - July 6, 2014
Round Format - Average of 50​*
Scrambles for the 130th round:



Spoiler: Scrambles




U L F' B' L D2 B' L2 D F2 L F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2
D B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D L B' D R U' R2 U L D B
B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F U' B' D' L D' R' F L2 B U2
F U' B D' R2 F' R' U' D' B U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2
R' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 L' B' F U' R' D2 F' U2 F' L2 B
R2 L' D2 F2 U' D2 L' D' F' L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' D' F2 R2 D2
D2 R2 B F2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 U' L R2 D' B F2 U B L U2 F
R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 L F2 D' B F R U' F2 D
R D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B D' F' U R' F U L B2 R2
U R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' U L' D L2 B' L' F2 L' F R2 U'
L2 U B2 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R B2 L2 B R' B2 L2 R' U'
U L2 U F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F' R' F2 D B' U' B' F2 D' B
F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R F' U B2 R' D2 U L U' F2
F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D F' U' B R' F' D' U' B' L' U F
F U2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R' D' L' D L2 D F R2 U' L
R2 D B L F' R D2 R' D2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D
B R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 B L2 D2 R D' L U R2 B L' B D F
R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F D U2 L R2 F' D2 R B' F2
B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L D2 U2 B' L' B' L F' D
U2 B2 D2 B D2 F D2 U2 B R2 F L' D2 B' L' U' R2 B2 U' L' R'
F2 L D2 L D2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F' D F2 R2 B' R D U2 B R
F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 U F U B L U F' R2 U2 L U 
U L' B L F' R U2 R' U2 R2 F D2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2
R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 F2 D2 R' B' R' B' D' R2 D2 R B D'
R' D' R F D R B D B R2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 R B2 L D2 L' 
D' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 L2 F' R' B' F' L F U L2 R U2
L B D F2 R' B2 R2 L' B' L2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2
R2 U F2 D U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 F' U B2 L' B' D U2 B' R2 F2
F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U L F R D2 L' U' B U2 B2 F'
R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U F2 D L2 D B U R F2 R B2 F' L R F'
F2 R D L' U2 R' F' B L U F2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2
L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R U2 R B2 U2 F' L D F2 D F2 U R' B F
B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 F' R2 B L2 F' R' U F D'
D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U R D2 U2 F R' B2 D B2 F
D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F' U L2 F' D2 F2 L' R D B' L
F2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 D L2 U F' R' F' D' B' L B' D B2 U'
F2 U' D' B R' D' L' F R D R2 U R2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2
B2 D2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 L U' B R2 B' R2 D2 L F' U'
U2 L2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 D' L F' L B L B2 R D
F2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 F' D F2 U' B2 U' L2 R U'
R2 D' B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L F' U2 F' D' B' L' F' R U
L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U F' D' B' U R' U F2 U2 L B'
L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F U' R' B L D2 L' B U B' R2
U2 B2 U2 L F2 R F2 L U2 B2 L' B' D2 U L' R' D' B' D2 U' L2
U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D2 L' F2 U' R U F2 U B' R'
D' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 B' L B2 L2 B D' R F2 D' R'
F B2 R2 B2 L D' B' L2 U' B2 R F2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U2
B L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B R2 D' B F2 D L B U B' R' D'
D F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R B2 D' L' F2 R' D B' D2 R'
R2 U L2 R2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 R' F U' R2 B R' F' D




Race information


----------



## giorgi (Jun 30, 2014)

Round 130
Race to sub-13

13.54, (16.85), 12.05, 11.91, 12.64, 14.32, 13.09, 11.23, 13.14, 16.43, 11.15, 15.27, 14.42, (16.80), 13.35, 13.54, 12.13, 11.80, (10.06), 12.11, 15.13, 12.94, 11.30, 11.34, 13.96, 14.55, (9.71), 12.56, 14.04, 12.54, 11.76, 15.26, (10.58), 12.38, 11.20, 12.43, 15.41, 11.74, 14.07, 12.73, 14.79, 12.57, 13.33, 11.27, 14.15, 10.78, 11.34, 12.72, 13.54, (DNF)

Average: *12.97*


----------



## Bh13 (Jul 7, 2014)

Round 130// bh13// race to sub 13// 13.76
Times: 14.10, 12.58, 11.87, 19.95, 14.86, 11.87, 16.37, 12.46, 16.66, 13.87, 14.06, 11.81, 12.29, 15.54, 18.43, 15.39, 13.89, 12.42, 13.31, 12.72, 14.74, 14.70, 14.80, 13.38, 11.71, 16.53, 11.54, 11.92, 14.74, 15.62, 13.63, 12.70, 14.56, 13.34, 12.32, 16.66, 12.74, 8.02, 13.01, 12.42, 13.68, 14.54, 13.59, 13.55, 12.66, 11.63, 14.59, 12.88, 12.32, 15.62 
sooo bad. PB single though, but I'm thinking I messed up the scramble. Third sub 9


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 17, 2014)

Round 130 - Race to sub-18

18.94, 17.56, 18.31, 18.60, 19.00, 16.37, (30.31), 20.53, 18.67, 17.82, 21.96, 19.57, 17.49, 21.51, 16.90, 23.21, 20.03, 19.55, 18.49, 22.01, (24.20), 18.67, 19.03, 16.55, (15.49), 17.15, 22.18, 17.52, 20.27, 18.74, 23.68+, 18.95, 18.51, 18.36, (15.79), 18.84, 23.49, 19.52, 16.18, 20.78, 19.38, 18.09, 19.84, 18.57, 17.56, (28.04), (15.62), 18.22, 16.17, 22.95

Ao50 = 19.22

Felt pretty bad but I guess I've not practised so much recently.


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Round 131?


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 26, 2014)

Where's the next round, Jakube? If no one is posting scrambles for a race thread, can we just do it ourselves?


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 28, 2014)

Round 130 Race to Sub 15 
I'll be posting scrambles from next round. Can everybody tell me how many times they've graduated?
14.05, 19.08, 22.42, 26.66, 20.21, 18.19, 19.30, 17.48, 18.68, 20.71, 19.80, 21.52, 16.71, 19.23, 16.38, 19.84, 19.94, 22.94, 24.71, 20.19, 18.88, 15.69, 16.43, 15.74, 20.27, 18.64, 22.03, 17.09, 19.60, 19.50, 18.71, 18.63, 18.09, 19.37, 21.68, 15.63, 15.63, 20.13, 17.47, 17.02, 19.86, 18.98, 20.02, 18.92, 20.88, 21.60, 18.46, 22.76, 19.31, 19.72
Average: 19.21


----------



## G2013 (Oct 1, 2014)

Round 130... it appears to be?
Race to sub-15
1st AO12: 15.21
2nd AO12: 14.68
3rd AO12: 14.56, including a 9.45, a 10.54, and a 19.47 that ruined it.

AOall: 14.81666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666 aproximately xD

Did it!!


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 22, 2014)

Guys, I am starting this again 

*Round 131 End Date: 29/10/2014 or 10/29/2014 depending on whether you use DD/MM/YY or MM/DD/YY*
*The new splits are Sub 17/15/13/10*

1) F2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R' D' L2 U2 B' U B2 D2 B 
2) B' D2 L2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 L U' B' F L2 D B2 L U L2 
3) R B2 F2 U2 R B2 L U2 L2 B2 R' U R D' B2 F' L' U B' R' U2 
4) F' U R U R2 F2 R D2 F U' B2 D R2 U D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 
5) U' L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D B U' L' B2 D' L2 D' R' 
6) L B2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B' U B F2 D' R2 D L2 B' R2 
7) D' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U F2 U L' B2 F' D2 R' U' F2 U F2 
8) U F2 D U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R F D R2 F2 L' R2 F' U' R2 
9) D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B F2 L F D R2 D2 R2 U R B' U2 
10) D' L' U2 R' U B U R2 F' L' F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D' 
11) D' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L B' D L' R2 B2 U' R D' U' 
12) L2 B2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' F' U L' B' D' B' R U' R 
13) U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 B2 D R' D' F' U F' L2 R F' D2 L 
14) U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B U2 F L' U' R' U' R2 B D B2 R2 D2 
15) R2 L2 B D R2 D R L' U' B R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D R2 D R2 
16) B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B' L F2 R2 F' U' R2 D' L D 
17) L F U' D2 L D L F R' F2 B2 R' D2 R U2 F2 L U2 L2 
18) F2 U2 F U2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F R U F U' F2 U' L' R F2 
19) L2 B U2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 L2 R B' D' L B R U2 F' L' R' D 
20) D R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R2 U' B' L D 
21) F' L2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D2 B D2 L2 R U B' F' U R U L2 D' B2 
22) L2 D L U' R' D' R B U' L2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F' 
23) U B2 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B L B2 F U L 
24) R2 F2 B U D2 L2 F R B2 U B' R2 D2 R2 F L2 B L2 F U2 D2 
25) U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B D' B' D2 L' B R2 F2 D 
26) B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D U2 F' L B' U F R' U L2 R2 U2 
27) B2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B L R B' L2 B U B R2 F2 
28) L' D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 R' B' D U' L2 F2 D2 U2 F L D 
29) B R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 U' F' L2 B' L F' D' U R 
30) B U' L' F' B' D2 L F R U' R2 F2 R2 L F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 B2 
31) R2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' F2 D U B' F' U R' B' 
32) D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B D2 B' R2 F U' L B R' D2 B D' B2 D U 
33) D R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L' U2 B R' D' B' L' F R2 D 
34) R F R2 D B' L U F' L' D' R2 F2 U2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' 
35) L2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D B L2 U F' R' F2 U2 B L2 U2 
36) B2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B' R2 B D' F2 R F' L2 R2 
37) U F D' F2 L' F B L D B R F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L U2 R2 B2 L' 
38) R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F R2 B R' D' L R' B' R2 D2 
39) R2 U D F' B' R' F U F L' B2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B D2 
40) F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F' L2 D' L' D2 R U' B' L F 
41) U2 B D2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B U2 F2 U' L' R' F' L2 F L' R2 F' 
42) L U2 L' D2 L2 U' F' R2 D F2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R 
43) F2 L2 R2 D2 F U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 D' B' R D L F' R B R2 F2 
44) B U B' U2 D B' R D' R L B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 
45) F B U2 F D2 R' U' F' R B' D2 L2 B' R2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F 
46) U D2 B2 R' D L' U' L' F R' B2 R D2 R F2 R U2 B2 U2 D2 
47) B U L' D L2 U F2 U2 B R' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U' D' L2 
48) B2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R B2 F2 R' D B U B2 L' U' F' D' R2 U' 
49) U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L B' D L F R F' R F2 U2 B' 
50) L B U2 D2 B' R F' L' F' U B2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' L2


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 22, 2014)

Race to Sub 17 Average :18.54
16.29, 17.53, 18.96, 15.85, 21.96, 18.32, 16.33, 17.64, 21.00, 17.04, 17.70, 18.90, 15.70, 18.49, 20.64, 23.07, 16.32, 14.42, 17.80, 15.61, 20.09, 17.42, 23.58, 20.99, 21.70, 18.90, 22.93, 23.94, 18.83, 20.93, 16.08, 17.53, 17.68, 18.80, 18.18, 21.23, 14.49, 16.70, 20.13, 19.68, 20.50, 13.64, 22.24, 17.13, 15.59, 16.70, 19.94, 16.35, 15.22, 22.42


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 15, 2014)

Race to Sub-17/18whatever

Best: 00:15.58
Worst:00:21.70
Average of 50: 00:18.62
50: 00:19.99
49: 00:21.08
48: 00:18.15
47: 00:20.26
46: 00:19.33
45: 00:18.29
44: 00:18.13
43: 00:16.11
42: 00:21.70
41: 00:18.18
40: 00:16.66
39: 00:20.09
38: 00:21.08
37: 00:19.88
36: 00:20.53
35: 00:17.38
34: 00:19.17
33: 00:18.84
32: 00:17.24
31: 00:19.31
30: 00:17.94
29: 00:16.03
28: 00:19.15
27: 00:19.98
26: 00:18.59
25: 00:19.28
24: 00:16.39
23: 00:18.85
22: 00:18.74
21: 00:19.86
20: 00:18.19
19: 00:19.63
18: 00:17.92
17: 00:18.94
16: 00:19.50
15: 00:15.58
14: 00:18.74
13: 00:18.85
12: 00:19.90
11: 00:18.95
10: 00:16.18
9: 00:16.62
8: 00:18.22
7: 00:19.41
6: 00:18.06
5: 00:17.20
4: 00:18.79
3: 00:16.02
2: 00:19.00
1: 00:18.86


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 15, 2014)

Round 131// Bh13// race to sub-15 CN
Average: 15.22
Times: (minus two fastest and slowest) 13.02, 14.74, 13.33, 15.66, 15.22, 13.57, 13.02, 17.74+, 16.06, 17.44, 13.39, 16.85, 13.39, 13.31, 20.42, 12.63, 13.17, 14.19, 19.68, 17.36, 15.68, 15.79, 14.13, 13.50, 14.21, 14.42, 15.44, 16.13, 16.02, 16.53, 15.76, 18.58, 17.98, 16.24, 14.61, 13.52, 14.85, 16.59, 14.98, 14.53, 15.95, 14.70, 13.99, 15.06, 13.25, 13.87


----------



## tomatotrucks (Nov 16, 2014)

Round 131

Race to sub-17

Average: 17.84

15.41, 18.53, 20.33, 17.24, 20.39, 21.28, 16.29, 17.12, 15.74, 17.43, 19.24, 11.55, 15.46, 14.73, 17.26, 17.39, 18.05, 14.69, 16.08, 21.97, 15.75, 16.71, 15.66, 14.94, 19.72, 21.29, 14.38, 19.03, 16.48, 19.34, 19.64, 16.73, 17.76, 18.27, 19.52, 13.23, 17.87, 18.59, 18.13, 20.20, 16.07, 23.26, 19.63, 20.53, 16.98, 19.06, 20.29, 19.73, 21.58, 14.65


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 22, 2014)

So I guess pjk isn't going to post new scrambles, so I'll take over.

*Round 131 Results*


Race To sub 15:
1. Bh13 15.22


Race to sub 17:
1. Tomatotrucks 17.84 (two more to go)
2. PJKCuber 18.54
3. Gallifrey 18.62


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Round 132
Potential Closing Time: 12:00 PM, November 29, 2014​*
*Scrambles:
Average 1:*


Spoiler



1.	L B' D' F R2 B F L2 D2 B' D' U2 B F U2 D2 R L U2 L2 D L D2 R D
2.	B' U D L2 F' D' F' L B U2 R' F2 U2 L U2 F2 R U D' R2 U' R2 L' F' L2
3.	D B' F' R' D B' F L2 U R2 B' F2 L2 U' L' B2 R2 F' D2 B2 D' B2 D2 F R'
4.	L2 U2 R L2 B2 U' L R' F L2 F L B2 F2 U D R D R' F B L' U L' F
5.	D U R' U' B L' B' D' B2 R2 L D' L' D R F2 U D2 L B F R2 L2 U2 D'


*
Average 2:*


Spoiler



1.	R' B U2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 F R2 D2 L U' R' L2 D' U2 L B2 L2 R F2 L2 F2 L'
2.	U' R U2 R2 F2 L B' L F2 D U' L R2 D' L' U D' R U R' B2 F' L2 R' F'
3.	L2 D' L2 R2 B F D' U L2 B2 D F2 D2 L' R2 F L' D' L' B U D' R D2 R2
4.	L2 R U' L F U' L F B' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 L R2 B2 F' U2 D' L2 F' D2 
5.	F' B' U' B' L' D2 L2 U' F U2 D' R F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 D' L2 D' U' B' D



*Average 3:*


Spoiler



1.	U L2 R U' D2 L B2 D2 B2 D R B' R2 D' B' D U L' F' B' L R2 B' F2 L'
2.	U2 D B2 U L' D F2 U L2 D L2 F B R2 F' B2 R D F R D2 R2 D B2 R'
3.	R U' B' U2 F R B' L D B' D F2 L U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 F' U2 D L2 F2
4.	F2 L2 U2 F B' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F' L2 D' F' L2 U R' B U B D' B' D' B2
5.	L' D2 B' U2 L2 D' L D L' D2 U2 L2 R' U2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F' U' R U2



*Average 4:*


Spoiler



1.	R2 D F2 L2 B D2 F L' U2 D L2 D2 F' R L2 F' D' F' L U R B2 U L F2
2.	U' R2 F' D L2 U L R U R D' F' L B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D F' U2 L F' 
3.	D2 B2 F' L R F2 R' B F R' F2 U' D' L' F U' D L2 F L R2 D' B2 F2 D2
4.	L2 B D B L B2 R' B F U2 B F L D2 L' F2 B U B D F R2 U L' U
5.	D' B R' B2 U' F D2 U2 B' U L' R' U' L' D2 B F' U B2 F' U2 D' B' L U2



*Average 5:*


Spoiler



1.	F2 L R' U' R U B2 D' F B2 D2 B' R2 F' D F' R' L' D2 U F2 B2 L U2 R
2.	F L B2 R B' L2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' L D B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' U R' D B' U B
3.	U' B2 U2 L D' L U' F' B2 R2 D' U' B' F D2 U2 R F2 R2 B' L B' L' R F
4.	D' L R B2 U' B2 U F2 U R L' B' R' B R B D' B' L2 F2 D2 R' B' U2 R'
5.	U F L B F R' D' R2 D L2 F' D2 L' R F2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L U


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 25, 2014)

bh13// race to sub 15 CN// 15.48

Average One: 15.94
Times: 15.58, 16.10, 18.29, 13.98, 16.13,

Average Two: 15.26
Times: 15.79, 12.69, 15.82, 14.16, 31.33,

Average Three: 15.23
Times: 28.50, 14.98, 14.90, 15.81, 14.69, 

Average Four: 16.21
Times: 17.95, 16.80, 16.13, 13.89, 15.71, 

Average Five: 14.38
Times: 15.47, 14.54, 13.82, 14.77, 12.86


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Round 132 results*​

*Race to sub 15:* 

Bh13 (15.48)


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Round 133*​
Potential closing time: 12/6/14​*Average One*


Spoiler



1. D' F L' F L' R' B U B' L' F' D' F' D L' U2 R F U B2 U2 B' F' L2 R 
2. L R2 F D U' B' F2 U2 B' F L' R D U2 B' R2 D' R2 B' U B' L R' U2 L 
3. L R' F2 L' F' R2 B' L B2 D F' U B2 R' F' D2 U R2 B' F L' R' B U2 R' 
4. B2 U' L F2 U2 B F D F L2 R2 F D' U' L2 F' U B L2 D' L2 B D2 U' F' 
5. B2 F' D' R2 U2 F R2 B' L D2 F' U2 R U' F' D U2 F' U B' U' B2 F' U B 
6. B F2 D' R F2 D' L U L' U2 L U2 B L R' D' L2 R' D2 L R' F' D R' D' 
7. B' F2 D2 L2 F D' U' R D2 U2 L D F' U R B' D' L B2 U2 R2 U F' L2 F' 
8. D L2 U' B2 D F2 R B2 R B D L D2 R' F2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D R2 B' D' 
9. D U2 L2 F L2 D' U2 B' F' R' B' D U R2 F2 D U2 F R D2 B2 R' B' R F 
10. B D B2 R B2 F2 U' B R D L2 R' B2 D2 U F2 D2 U2 F' R' D' U' L F2 L 
11. U F' L B R B2 R' U' L' R U' L R' B2 L' F' L' R2 D R U2 L' R D2 L
12. D F L2 R' B' D' B R D2 F' U R' U L' F2 R2 F' R B' D2 L R2 D U' R



*Average Two*


Spoiler



1. F' R F U B' U2 B2 R B D2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R D' F R' D F U' L' U R2 D'
2. B2 U2 B' F U' R2 F' D2 R U2 L2 R2 B D2 B L2 B U' F D' R' F' L2 B D'
3. B' F D' F2 U' L' F R' U' B F2 U2 L U B2 R U' B L B2 L R D U' B2
4. R' F' D F' D' L' R D' U' L' B L' D' L' D2 B' F2 L D' L' B' F R2 B D
5. B D2 L2 R F' D B' L R' U F U' B2 F' U R2 B R U L R2 U2 B' F' U2
6. B2 D2 R D' R F' L' R' F L' F' R U L F2 D B R B L' R' B' L R' F2
7. L' D2 F U' F D B' U' L' R2 F' U L2 B D2 B R' D' U R F2 U B2 U R'
8. L' R2 U' R B D L2 D2 U B' F2 D' U' F' R D2 U2 F2 L2 B' F' R2 U2 F D2
9. L2 R2 U B2 F' L2 U L2 B' F' D U' R D' U' L2 R' D' U B' F' L F' U2 F
10. F' U F2 D' F L D2 R' U' F U' L F U' F2 D' F L2 B U2 B2 F' U2 F2 L
11. D2 L2 F' R' B D2 U2 L' U' F2 D2 U' B L2 F2 L' R U2 B' L' U L B' F L
12. L' F' L2 D' L B2 U B2 F' L2 D2 R2 U L R U' F2 D' L2 R D' U B' F2 U'



*Average Three*


Spoiler



1.	R D2 R F' D2 F U2 F U R2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 D' L2 R' B2 D F'
2.	U2 F' R2 D F' D L' F D2 L' F U' F' D U' R2 F L U' R2 F L R B' F2
3.	U2 B2 D2 F' R' U B2 F' D' B2 F L R B U2 B F D' R' U R U L D' L'
4.	D2 F L B' F2 R D' F' U B D2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L2 R2 B F R' U2
5.	F D R2 U2 R' B2 U F' R B' L2 F U' B2 F' U' B D2 L2 B2 R B2 L U' R2
6.	F' D U' B2 D U F2 D2 R' D U B R D' L R B F U2 F' R' D2 L R' F'
7.	U R' F2 D F2 R F D' F' L' D2 L B D R F2 L F2 L R2 D2 L' B D' F2
8.	L2 R' B' F R' D B2 L' B' F2 L' D L R B2 L2 U' R' F L2 B' D2 B2 R' F
9.	L' D2 U' F2 L R' B' F' R2 B U2 B L2 D2 B2 F2 D' U' R2 U2 B' R2 B' F' U
10.	B2 D R' B2 D' U L' F2 D' L R' F' U' R2 D U' R D2 B2 R' U L2 R2 B2 F'
11.	B F' D' L' F2 D L D2 B2 D' R F' D2 U' F' D' L' B D R B' L2 F L' R2
12.	D' L2 D' B' R' U B L D2 F' U' B2 L D2 F L' B2 F' D2 U' L R2 B' U2 L'


----------



## slinky773 (Nov 29, 2014)

Guess I'm the only one who's going to do this now, other than Bh13.

Race to Sub-12 CFOP, slinky773

Ao12 #1: 12.821, 15.034, 13.681, 14.197, 11.727, 12.942, 14.472, (15.891), (11.191), 15.024, 14.892, 13.386. Average: *13.818*

Ao12 #2: 13.580, 13.435, (22.824), (11.534), 15.461, 14.246, 14.057, 14.704, 14.453, 18.014, 12.392, 15.346+. Average: *14.569*

Ao12 #3: 13.741, 15.349, 13.261, 14.342, 13.613, (11.195), 12.553, 14.910, 15.029, (DNF(14.059)), 11.968, 11.809. Average: *13.658*

Ugh. Bad 22.824 on the second average with a cross fail. Bad DNF on the third average. I'm pretty sure the two 11s at the end of the third average saved me, but still not great averages.

Overall average: *14.015*


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 1, 2014)

bh13// race to sub 15 CN// 14.15
Average One: 13.86
Times: 18.64, 12.94, 14.66, 13.51, 14.47, 13.51, 15.18, 10.90, 16.06, 14.63, 12.26, 11.43

Average Two: 14.31
Times: 13.44, 12.77, 16.69, 12.75, 14.37, 12.98, 16.93, 17.36, 13.06, 16.38, 13.58, 12.88

Average Three:14.27
Times: 11.39, 11.42, 11.81, 13.15, 14.14, 14.16, 15.86, 16.26, 17.12, 16.19, 12.54, 18.26

new CN PB single


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Round 133 Results*​
*Race to sub 12:*
slinky773 (14.015)
*
Race to Sub 15:*
bh13 (14.15)


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Round 134*
Potential Closing time: December 13, 2014​
Scrambles:


Spoiler



1.	D L' R2 D2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 B' L B F' D2 F U B F2 R D' B2 L B' R' U2 L' R' D' L' R
2.	D B' F D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L' U2 B D' F U B2 F' R' U2 R D' R2 D' F' R U F2 L U2
3.	D' B R2 D2 R' U' B2 F2 U L F2 L' F2 L' D R' D2 B U' L F2 D R2 F' D U2 B' F' R' F'
4.	B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U' F' D R B L' R' U2 B2 D U' B2 F2 R F L2 U2 L' D' B2 U'
5.	D' R U L2 B' F2 L2 B D U F2 U2 L F2 L B2 F D U L' R2 U B' R' B F2 L' U' B L'
6.	F' L2 R D2 L F R2 D' L' R D U F2 D F D2 F U2 L F L2 B L2 R B2 U L R' F' U'
7.	L B L2 F2 L U L F R2 U R D2 U B' R2 D U2 L' D2 B2 F2 D U F L D2 B' F' U2 F'
8.	D2 F L2 B' R2 F R' D L2 B2 R' U B' L R D2 B2 U R2 U R2 F D2 U2 L' B L' R2 F2 L'
9.	R2 D' U' B2 U F R' D F L U2 F' L' B2 F' R2 D' U2 L B' L' F D2 U B F L R' D' U'
10.	U2 L' B' D' L' B U L R2 U2 R D' L R' D2 F U F' L F D2 L R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' F2
11.	D L R2 B' D U2 F' L R' D U' L F U2 B' L2 R' B U R D2 F2 D2 B' F2 L D' U R B
12.	D' L' R U2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 B R2 D' L2 R B D L2 F R2 D' U' F2 R2 F' U L' F R B' L2
13.	B2 R B2 D U L' R D' U' R B2 F U2 B2 U' L R' B' F D' L D' F L B2 F' U' L2 U L'
14.	F' L2 D2 L D2 L' B' L B F2 U2 R' U2 L2 B' F U2 L' U' F2 R' D U L2 B F2 R' D2 U2 R
15.	L D2 U L2 D2 B' U' B2 L2 R D' B F2 L2 B U2 L' B L D U2 F R B2 L D' L D U2 R'
16.	L' R F2 R2 D L' D U F2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 R F2 U R2 F2 L' U2 B' L R' D' B' D' L U'
17.	B' U' B2 F L R' D U2 L U' F D' R' D' U' F2 L U2 L' R' U B' D' B' L2 R' B2 L2 R' D'
18.	L B F' L' F R2 B2 F D2 F L D B2 F2 L' U' F2 R2 B' D2 U R' U2 F D2 R' B2 L2 F U'
19.	L' B2 F2 L' B2 F2 D L' F L2 R' D L D' U2 L2 D2 B' F2 D' R2 B2 L' D U' B R D' B' R'
20.	L2 D2 F2 R B D U B U2 L U2 L2 R' B' R' U B2 U R' F2 L2 U2 R' U' B' L D2 L2 R2 B
21.	D' U F' U2 L' F2 D R' D' F' L2 B D2 U2 B2 U L' B' D B2 F' D U R' B' F2 L2 R U F2
22.	R D R' D L' U R D' U L R D F2 L R U L' B' L2 B' R U' B F R2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2
23.	L2 D L R D2 U R2 D U L2 F2 R2 D' U F' U2 B2 U' B' D U' L2 B' F' R2 F' R U' L2 R
24.	D2 U' L2 F' U L2 D2 B R' B2 F U B D L R D U2 B2 L' R D B F L R B2 R2 B2 D'
25.	D R' B2 U2 F2 D' B' L' D2 B2 F D L R' D' U B' D U2 L B D U2 L' B' L' U2 F2 U L'
26.	L D2 U2 L2 R2 B D U R' B' U L2 B' L' D' F' L' U2 L' R F2 R' F2 D B' F2 R2 F L' B2
27.	B' L R2 D2 U2 L B L2 D' L2 R B2 F L' B L B2 F2 R B L' D R U B2 L2 R2 F' L R
28.	R' F D' F2 L' B2 F' L U' B F' R B F L R' B2 R2 D' L' F2 L R2 B' U2 B F2 L' B2 R'
29.	L2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 U F2 U R' U' L' D2 L2 U F' L' R2 U' B2 F' R B F L F D' F' R D'
30.	U R2 U' L2 R D' L F2 D2 F2 U' L B F2 D U' L2 U2 R2 U' F D U F D2 L' B F2 U2 R
31.	B U' F2 R F D2 U2 F' L D U' F2 U' B' F' L R' B' R' B U2 B' F' D R2 B2 F D R B'
32.	D2 L' D L F D2 L2 B' L R2 B F R' B D U' L B2 D' U' L' F2 D' B R B2 F' U R' D'
33.	D2 R' B2 U' L2 R B L2 R U R' B F' D2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R B' L' D R' D U2 L R2 F L
34.	R2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D' B F' R F R' D R D' L' R B L' B2 U B D2 B F2 U' L R
35.	F U B2 F L D' U B2 L B' F' U2 F' R2 D L2 R D' U2 R2 U L2 D U2 B' F' U B F' R
36.	F2 L' R2 B2 F' L R2 U' F2 R' B' D' L' D2 B F' L' D2 B2 L2 R' D B2 L' B2 F R F R B2
37.	R F L R F D F' R' D2 L' B2 F' D' L F' L F2 D2 U' B L2 F D U' L' B2 L' F L' B
38.	R D L' R D' R' D' U2 B' F2 R B D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' L' D2 U F D L' R B F' D U
39.	L' B2 F D2 R' B U2 L2 F D2 R D' U F' R' U2 L R' D' U' B2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 F' L U
40.	B F' D R' F L2 F' U' B' F2 U2 L' R F' U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F D R' U' L' B' D B F U2 R
41.	U L2 R D' U2 B2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U L' U2 L2 B' F' U' B2 R2 F L' R B2 F' L' U L2 B
42.	L D2 B2 L D2 U' R D' U' B' F D R' F' U' R' U F L B' F2 L D L2 D U' L' F' L' U2
43.	L U B F' U' B' D' R B2 R2 D' U' L F2 L' R' F L B' R' B' U L' R D2 U' F2 U B2 R2
44.	F L D2 U F' D2 L F D' U2 L2 B2 F R' B' F2 L D B' D2 U2 F' R' B F' D2 B R B' L
45.	D2 U F' U B' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' F2 U L R F2 D U' B U R' D L' B D R2 D' L2 B2 D
46.	R2 F' L2 U F' U L F2 R' F' L U R' B2 F R' F2 U L' R B' U' R2 B F2 L R' D' B' U
47.	B2 F2 R2 F L R2 F U' F' D2 L B2 D R D2 R D U2 L F2 U B2 L D L' R' B' L R' U
48.	L2 D' U2 R' B' F L' U L' R D' R2 D L D F' D' U2 B U2 B2 D U2 F' R D L' U R' F'
49.	B' L2 R B' U' R B F' R' U2 F' D' F' R' B' U' L' R2 U2 L' F U R2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 F' U'
50.	B2 D2 B' R2 F D2 F D2 F2 U' L D2 B2 D L2 D2 U' L' B2 D2 U B' F R' B' F' L' R' D' R


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm extending this round until this weekend because of finals and everything


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 22, 2014)

Do first 36 scrambles?


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 22, 2014)

I still havent graduated from the race to sub20, but I am getting closer. would it be ok if i went ahead and started on the race to sub15?


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 22, 2014)

Sure just do the ao50 from two weeks ago. I haven't had time to post a new round, but I'll hopefully have it up tonight or tomorrow


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 22, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## WickedMartyb (Dec 22, 2014)

What kind of wood was that?!?

I don't know about the rest of you, but forget the Sub-17 i was achieving before posting, i had to fight for every sub 20 from that list of 50!!!

Session avg: 19.49 (σ = 1.21)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 14.46
worst time: 21.94


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Round 134 Results*​
Race to sub-18:
WickedMartyb: 19.49


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Round 135*
*Potential Closing Time: Saturday, December 27, 2014*​
Scrambles:

*Average One:*


Spoiler



1.	U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L F' L2 R F' L' R U2 B2 U L' U L B2 F' L2 R B2 U B L D' B' R2 F2
2.	R F2 L' R' F U2 F2 D' R F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R' F2 L' U R' U' B2 L U B2 D2 B F' D R
3.	D2 B F2 L' R2 F2 L2 D U2 L B' L2 D R' B D L B D U' L F2 L' D2 B' F U' R2 U R'
4.	D' B' F' L2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 U B L2 U' L' F2 D' L D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F D' B' R U'
5.	B U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L R2 D L2 D2 U' R U F' R B2 F2 R F L B F' L2 D' B L B2 D B'
6.	F2 U' L' D' U L2 F U2 L2 R' B2 L' R2 U F' R B2 D2 U B2 L B' L' R2 U2 B' L' R B2 L2
7.	L' R2 F D B D U' B D B2 D' U' B' L' F' D2 L2 U2 F' R' F L R F L R2 U' L2 R U2
8.	R2 D' L2 F2 R' D R U2 R F L' R D U2 R D L' D2 U' B' R' D' L R2 B' F R B2 F2
9.	L F' R2 F U F2 U L2 R D2 R' U L2 B' L D' U' B' F L D B' R D2 B2 L2 D' L' F U
10.	B2 R2 D U' L R F U' B D L' R' B' R2 D2 U' F L B2 U2 R2 U' B' F' D2 L B D2 B F'
11.	D2 R B' U' R2 F R2 D' U2 F L2 R2 B F' L2 D' L D F' L' U' L' U L D' U' B2 L2 D U2
12.	F D R D2 R F U2 R' F' D' F' R B2 R' U2 F' D2 B L' U L' B U2 B2 L B2 L R D F'


*Average Two*:


Spoiler



1.	D L B' D2 U' F D' U F2 L R2 D2 R U F L2 R' B2 F' R' B2 D U' B' F' D2 U2 B U2 B2
2.	F' L' U2 R' D L2 R2 F' L' R' U F2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' D2 U' L D2 B2 F' U' L' F' D' B2 U F
3.	R U' B2 R2 D2 B2 L R F2 R2 U2 B' F U B L2 D2 F' R' F' L' F2 D L2 D U' R' F2 U2 L2
4.	D' B U' L' B D' L2 F2 D U' R' U2 B' L' R F D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' U' R U2 L2 F
5.	B2 F R F R2 F2 R' U2 R' F' R D B2 F2 U' L B' D2 U R2 D2 R B2 L' D2 B' F U L' F'
6.	L R' D2 L' R2 B' F L2 B' D' B2 D L' R U' B2 R' U' B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U B' L2 B2 F2 R
7.	D' L B' L' B' F' L' D2 U2 B' D' U2 L' B2 F2 D U' L2 U' B2 L' U R D2 B D F' D2 U2 B2
8.	L' U2 F2 D2 B F' L2 B2 U' L2 B R U' L' B2 R B' F D2 U B F L' R2 D' R B U2 B' R'
9.	D2 L' D B D2 F D' F R' U2 B' L F2 D' R B U F' L' F2 R B F L2 B F2 D' L D' F2
10.	L' D R D U' R F2 D2 B2 F2 L B L D' B2 R2 D B' D B2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F D' U'
11.	F R' U2 L R' F2 U L2 F D B2 R B R' F2 L U' F' L' U2 L' D2 B2 U' F2 R F D2 U R'
12.	F2 U L F D' F' U L2 B L2 U2 B F R2 U' B2 D U' B2 F' D U' F2 R' U' B' F D U B'


*Average Three:*


Spoiler



1. F U B' D' B F2 R B2 D F U' B U F2 R B' U2 B' L2 R D U2 L B' L D2 U' L' D U
2.	L' D2 F2 L' D' R D B F L2 U2 L2 U2 L R F R2 F D' U' R2 B2 F' R B F2 D2 U' R' F2
3.	B' R' F' D2 U2 B' D B F2 L2 R B' D L U F2 R' F D L' R B' D2 B2 F2 D2 F' D' L' R2
4.	D U2 L' R2 U B2 F D U' R2 D2 U2 F D' U2 L2 R B U2 R2 D' B' U B F D2 U' L U2 B'
5.	D' L2 F' U R F2 L2 R U' L D' B2 D2 B F2 L B2 U2 R' D B L' F2 L2 D' R U L' R' B
6.	D' U' F U2 F2 U' L2 R D B2 F' U' F' D' L B2 R' D' F2 R D' R U R2 U' R F' D' F U'
7.	F2 U' F L B2 F D' R2 B F' D2 L2 R' F R2 B2 R B F L D2 U' R2 B2 R2 B F D2 U2 F
8.	U L' U2 L2 R' F' R2 U' L2 F L U2 L B2 D B' F2 L' D' R F' L F' U L2 R D' L' R D
9.	D' L' U2 L' D U2 R B F2 R' B' F2 L2 F2 R B' F2 D F' D' U2 R' B' U2 B2 F U L U R'
10.	R2 D B' F2 U2 B F D B U2 F D2 R U' B2 U L R' B2 D' L2 R F D' R2 B L' F U' F'
11.	U L2 R F' U L' F2 L B U L R2 B' L' R B2 L2 R' U' F2 R D R D L' U B R' B2 F
12.	B2 F D' U B F L' B2 L' B D B' R B2 D F2 L F D U' L U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' F' R2


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 23, 2014)

Round 134// bh13// race to sub 15// 14.87
Average One: 14.37
Times: 13.38, 14.11, 14.53, 12.56, 16.58, 11.90, 18.43, 14.16, 15.42, 14.01, 14.34, 14.61
Average Two: 15.11
Times: 12.71, 15.97, 19.36, 15.55, 15.68, 14.80, 15.64, 13.66, 17.26, 14.48, 15.38, 11.78
Average Three: 15.13
Times: 17.33, 14.27, 16.82, 13.20, 13.66, 15.34, 14.48, 16.43, 14.08, 13.62, 15.98, 16.64


----------



## WickedMartyb (Dec 23, 2014)

1. Current avg12: 19.98 (σ = 1.19)
2. Current avg12: 18.18 (σ = 1.24)
3. Current avg12: 19.08 (σ = 1.09)

Avg 19:08


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Round 134 Results*​
*Race to sub 15:*
bh13: 14.87 (one more!)

*Race to sub 18:*
WickedMartyb: 19.08


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Round 135*
Potential Closing Time: Saturday, January 3, 2015​
Scrambles: (I'm just going to start doing three averages of twelve again)

Average One:


Spoiler



1.	D' B' F2 R D' F2 L' U2 R' U' R' D R' D' U2 B F' R2 D' U B' L' D' R2 B L' U' B' D2 U
2.	U L F L F' R B F L' R2 F2 L' U' R2 U L' D' F2 D2 L' R' B D2 L B D2 U R' D R2
3.	L R' U2 L2 R F2 U2 B2 U F' R F' R2 D' U L U2 L R2 U2 R B2 U L2 D R U B2 L' D2
4.	D L' U' F' D L2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 D R' D' B2 D2 B2 F R2 U B2 L B2 D' B' F2 R D L2 R
5.	B' R' B2 L R2 F L B F' U' R2 B' L' D U' R' B' D' U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' U R
6.	D2 F L B L2 R' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 L' R2 U B' U L F R' D2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' B' U F2 R' F'
7.	L B F D' L' R B R2 U2 F R U L2 F' U' L B' F' D2 R B L R B F R2 B' R' U L2
8.	F R B F' L2 U L R2 B' D R2 B U B2 L B F L' D B D' L2 F2 L' D2 F L D U2 B2
9.	F L2 R' D' B2 L R U' B F' L' R2 U R' D U L2 F R D2 L' U2 L2 R B2 L R' D2 U R'
10.	D F2 D' L' B2 U B R' D' L F U L B2 U R2 F' D2 B R U2 B2 U L' F' D' U' L2 R' U'
11.	D2 L' R2 U' R' B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F U R2 D' R2 B' F' D' U2 F' D' U' B' R' B2 F' R2 U' B' L
12.	U2 F2 L' R D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 F D2 B R2 B2 R B L2 R F L U2 B' F' D U



Average Two:


Spoiler



1.	F' U' B L2 R2 B' F L2 D' F' D R2 B R2 B2 R B L R2 B2 F2 D2 F' D U' F' D' B R' B'
2.	F2 U2 B' D L R F' R2 F L2 U' L U L R' B2 U2 R2 B F D' L2 F2 L R2 D2 R B' L U
3.	D U' R F D' B2 L B U' F R2 F' D U B' U B' F D U' F2 R2 U F' U' L D' R' B' R'
4.	L2 R D L B2 L2 B2 D F D2 U F2 U B2 L2 D U B F' D R' B' D2 L B R2 B2 F' R2 U2
5.	R F' U2 B' F' L' D R2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D' R' D2 L U L R2 U' B F2 L2 B' D U' B R2
6.	L2 R D R D' B2 R' B' D L' D F2 D' L' B2 F D' R B2 U F2 L U L' R' F' R2 B D2 U'
7.	B F L' D2 U' R' F D' L R2 B2 U2 R U B2 L B D L' D R2 U' L' R' B L2 U' R B' U
8.	D2 U F2 L2 F U L R U' L' B' D2 L U' L' U2 B F U2 R F' L D B2 L F2 U R B' D
9.	L R2 F2 L2 D' F' L' B' R U' L' F2 D U' F L2 R' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R' D L B' U F L F'
10.	R U B' F R B L' D2 F2 L2 B F R' B' R U R2 B2 F' L D' B' F' U' F' L' R' U L F2
11.	L' D U B2 L' D2 R B D' L2 D R' D U2 F L R2 B' F2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F D2
12.	U F' D' F' D' R U' R' U2 F2 L' R' B F U R2 D2 R' B D' L R' F' D U2 B L' D2 F2 R2



Average Three:


Spoiler



1.	L F' R' U' L B' L2 U' B F2 U2 R' D' B' F' D2 R' F' D' F' L U' B' D U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U
2.	D B D2 U' R2 D B L2 D2 R2 U' B R2 D B' R2 B2 L2 R' D' B' D' U' B2 F R2 F L' U' L
3.	F2 D L D R' D2 L F' U B2 U L B' R' B2 D' L2 D2 B' F2 R2 D F' L R' F' U' B R2 D2
4.	L D2 U' R' U' L R' B2 L B L B2 F' D' U B2 F L' R U' R' B2 F' D' U B' F2 U2 L F2
5.	L U2 B' F' U2 R D' R2 D2 U' L R U R' F U2 R' B D L U2 L' B F2 L D2 L B F' U'
6.	F2 D2 U F' R' D2 R2 F2 L2 R' D2 B2 U2 F' R D B D' F D2 R B' L R B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D'
7.	B2 R' F' L2 F' U' R F' R B2 F L2 R B' U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 B D' L2 D L2 D U' R' D
8.	D2 U2 R U' F2 R' U R' U2 F D' B D' U2 B2 D' B F' D L2 R F D U R' D' U2 R' B' F2
9.	F L' U2 B L B2 D' R U' B' R' B D2 U' B F' L B U L2 R2 B' R' D' R F D2 R' D U'
10.	L R' B2 U2 L2 D L' R U B2 F D' U2 F' R B' R' U F2 D' L' B2 D' U2 L R B' L' D L'
11.	B2 R' D2 B' F' D' L' B F L2 R U' L F' R' D L' D2 L F2 U2 B' F' D U2 L2 F' U' R U
12.	L' R' D R' D' R' B' R' D U F2 U2 R2 U L D U' L R U L2 F U2 F U' F2 U F R2 D2


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Average One: 14.54
Times: 14.69, 12.94, 13.44, 16.78, 13.68, 11.70, 14.56, 14.69, 13.27, 16.48, 14.86, 18.00 

Average Two: 15.07
Times: 14.16, 13.63, 13.84, 15.63, 14.21, 13.15, 17.31, 13.65, 16.74, 22.11, 12.18, 18.34 

Average Three: 14.70
Times: 14.59, 9.76, 17.66, 17.34, 14.03, 14.86, 13.75, 16.37, 15.07, 13.43, 14.19, 13.35


----------



## WickedMartyb (Dec 30, 2014)

Mean: 18.42

Avg 1: 18.95
(15.58), 17.70, 20.67, 18.49, 17.32, 17.34, (20.98), 18.78, 19.54, 20.66, 19.50, 19.48.

Avg 2: 17.57
19.11, 16.99, (14.19), 17.83, 15.05, (20.86), 17.32, 15.63, 18.17, 19.66, 18.53, 17.44 

Avg of 3: 18.73
20.04, 17.34, 18.18, 19.82, 18.72, 18.85, (16.41), (21.05), 18.13, 19.88, 17.51, 18.88

I will catch you!!


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 2, 2015)

race to sub12

mean: 14.21

1st avg: 13.33, 12.53, 12.96, 11.92, 12.55, 16.65, 17.04, 15.87, 14.66, 13.33, 15.25, 11.80 = 13.91

2nd avg: 15.81, 14.28, 11.03, 19.09, 11.58, 15.00, 13.55, 15.74, 11.65, 16.69, 15.93, 13.44 = 14.37

3rd avg: 12.92, 14.78, 14.04, 14.10, 15.16, 11.80, 14.35, 15.24, 14.83, 14.43, 13.79, 19.40 = 14.36

so damn awful haha


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Round 135 Results*​
Race to sub 12:
JianhanC: 14.21

Race to sub 15:
Bh13: 14.54 (Graduates to race to sub 12)!

Race to sub 18: 
WickedMartyb: 18.42


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Round 136*
Potential Closing Time: Saturday, January 10, 2015​
Scrambles:

Average One:


Spoiler



1. R' D' U' L' D B' R2 F' R' F' L' U R' U2 L R2 B F R F U B L B' R' F' D F L' U' 
2. D' F' L' B F2 L D2 R' U R B2 U B2 L B U2 F2 R B2 U F R B' F' D2 F2 L U' R2 B2 
3. R' B' F' D2 B2 R F' R2 U R2 U F D U R2 F' L2 B2 L D B2 L B U2 B' F2 D' F L' R2 
4. L' R D' F' R F' R2 U2 R2 B' L' R F' L' R' D R' U' R B L' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B F L 
5. R' D' R' U2 F D R B F D L' F D F' R B' F L R' F' L' U' F D2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 F' 
6. U2 R' B' L' D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 F' D R' F' U' B2 D L' B' D' L B' D2 B D' U' L' B2 D2 R' 
7. D' U' R' D' U2 L' D' B' F D' U F2 U B2 D' L' R2 D2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 D F L2 R2 U2 L2 R' 
8. R U2 L F2 D B L D2 F2 L D' L2 R2 B' L D2 L R F L2 D2 R2 B2 F' U2 L' R D2 R F2 
9. D' F D' B2 F' L2 D' B' F2 U' F D B' R2 F2 D2 B L' B L R F D L D2 B L' D B2 L' 
10. R B2 R' B2 D' U L U' L' B D B' F2 L' R2 B2 F R D2 F' L B' D' L D U' L R2 U2 F 
11. L' R U' R' D B U2 R2 F' D2 F R U' F L F2 U B2 D B' U R2 U2 B2 L F2 L' R' B2 L' 
12. B2 F' D' B2 F R2 D2 U' R U' L2 R D2 U2 L F L R' F2 U2 L' B F2 L R B D' B U2 L2



Average Two:


Spoiler



1. D2 B2 D B L2 R2 U' B' D' U L' F2 U' R2 U2 F' L B' R2 U' B' D2 B2 L2 R B2 L2 D2 B' L' 
2. U L' B' U F' D U' F D' U2 L2 R D' U F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L' U' F2 D U' R' F2 D U 
3. B' D' U2 L' B R F' R2 D2 F L F U' R2 U' B2 D L' U' B2 F L2 R2 B F R B R2 D' U' 
4. D' F' D L2 B2 D B' F' D' U2 L U L U2 L U' F2 U' R' B D R' F2 U R' F2 L2 R' D' B' 
5. D2 U F2 D' U' F2 L2 R2 B' D' F L2 R B L R' U' R D F' D B2 R' D B2 R' D' B R F 
6. B2 D2 U F D' U2 B F' U B' R2 F' D' B' D2 F L' F2 L B2 D2 R2 D R' F' L' R2 U2 L2 F' 
7. L2 R' D U' R' F' L D B D R2 F2 L2 U' L B2 L' F2 U' L2 U' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 D F2 U F' 
8. D' R D B2 D U2 F2 U' L F U B L2 U' F' U L2 R' D2 R' D2 B' F' L' R2 D' B F R2 U' 
9. U2 L2 F' R' U B2 F U2 L B' D2 B U2 R' F2 L' B' F U B L' D' R2 F R' B' L' B U' R' 
10. D' U2 R F R D U' L' B' U F U' B2 R' U F2 R' D F' R2 B2 F R B L B' D B' F' D 
11. L' D' U L F U B2 F D F2 U' F' L' R U' R' D' F2 R2 B' D2 B L R2 U2 B R' B' D2 L' 
12. B2 R2 B2 F2 L R U B F' D2 U B F' D2 L D2 U' F' D L2 R' B' D' L' R' U B U' B2 R'


Average Three:


Spoiler



1.	U' B D' L' F2 R2 D U' B' F U2 F' U2 B2 U L2 D2 B F' L2 B' L' R' B2 F' D F2 L2 R' U
2.	L F2 D' U R B' L F L' F2 U2 B' D' L' B' D U B2 L2 D2 U2 R U' L U' B2 U' F R D'
3.	B2 F2 U F2 L B D' F2 U' F2 L2 B R' B2 F' U' B2 D B F' D U' B2 F R' B F2 L2 D' U2
4.	D U2 L F' U' F' R D2 L2 U' R U L D2 R2 F D U' B' F D B' F' D2 U F2 U L R2 B2
5.	D' R B2 D2 U F U2 L B2 F2 D L R2 F U2 B' F D2 L' U L' D U2 L' R' D U R' U2 B
6.	B' R B' L2 B F' U' B R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B' U2 R' D2 F' R' D U R' D F' D' B' F' R'
7.	F2 U R2 F' R2 D B2 L' U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' R U B' L2 D B F2 D' R' F2 U2 L D2 U2 R2 U
8.	B L2 U' B' L' D' U2 B2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 F2 L D U2 R2 U2 F2 U L' R' F2 U2 B F U' R' B'
9.	L D2 U F' D2 R2 U' F U R' D' B L U2 R2 B L2 R' B' F2 L D' B2 F L2 D' L' R' B' F2
10.	D2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 U' B' D2 L D' L' F2 R' U R2 D' R B L D R2 D2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 L
11.	F L' R D' R F L D' U2 R B2 D U B2 F2 L2 D' F L2 U F' L2 R' D U' L2 B' F L2 R' 
12.	D' U L2 B2 D U' F2 L2 D F U2 B' F U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B F2 R' D' B' D2 U B2 F2 L D' L2


----------



## PJKCuber (Jan 6, 2015)

Round 136 Race to Sub 15

Average One = *15.58 * 
Average Two = *16.83*
Average Three= *14.11*

I'll upload the times later, after I understand how to copy them off cstimer


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 6, 2015)

Bh13// race to sub 12// 14.39
Average One: 13.49
Times: 11.76, 11.78, 18.72, 13.71, 16.70, 11.49, 13.30, 12.53, 15.01, 14.72, 12.91, 12.50
Average Two: 14.88
Times: 16.86, 15.36, 14.72, 15.25, 15.26, 15.36, 12.35, 15.92, 13.23, 14.93, 15.28, 13.46
Average Three: 14.81
Times: 13.70, 13.04, 15.04, 10.74, 13.47, 16.14, 16.03, 14.50, 15.74, 15.30, 15.10, 16.87
Terrible lookahead on the last average


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 8, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Round 136 Race to Sub 15
> 
> Average One = *15.58 *
> Average Two = *16.83*
> ...


14.11? that's fast!


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 10, 2015)

Wait... can I participate if I am not sub20? I already did 2 of the averages, and plan to do the last in the morning... if not, can you point me to another thread?


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 11, 2015)

Whatever, i'll just post my results here.

Round 136 Race to Sub 20
Average One = 25.80





Average Two = 23.41




Average Three= 25.31





Mean= 24.84

On ao12#1 solve#12, I got a new pb of 11.79... I hope. I was paying attention to the room i'm in, did my solve, looked down and saw the fast time... and it is even with my slow ish method... there's a chance I messed up with using the timer... but it's very small.


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Chenkar said:


> Wait... can I participate if I am not sub20? I already did 2 of the averages, and plan to do the last in the morning... if not, can you point me to another thread?



I would recommend you do the race to sub twenty or race to sub twenty five.
You can find those here:
Race to sub 20: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20037-Racing-to-sub-20&p=1050484#post1050484
Race to sub 25: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43738-Race-to-Sub-30-and-Race-to-Sub-25&p=1050481#post1050481


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Round 136 Results*​
*Race to sub 18:*
Chenkar-24.84

*Race to sub 15:*
PJKCuber-15.51

*Race to sub 12:*
Bh13-14.39


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 11, 2015)

Bh13 said:


> I would recommend you do the race to sub twenty or race to sub twenty five.
> You can find those here:
> Race to sub 20: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20037-Racing-to-sub-20&p=1050484#post1050484
> Race to sub 25: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43738-Race-to-Sub-30-and-Race-to-Sub-25&p=1050481#post1050481


Ok thanks. I'll be back when I get better


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Round 137*
Potential Closing Time: Saturday, January 17​
Scrambles:

*Average One*


Spoiler



1.	R2 F' L2 U F' U B L' U' R D' B R' U2 L2 D U R2 D L2 R' B2 R F U F U F2 L2 R'
2.	B2 L' F2 D' U' B2 L' R' B' D2 B' F D L' F2 D' B2 U F' D2 B2 F L' R2 F R2 F' L' R2 F'
3.	B2 F U2 B D2 U' L2 R F2 D' L2 D B2 D R' B2 R' D' L2 B2 L D2 F' L R' B L2 B' R B'
4.	B L U L R F2 D F2 D2 B D R' B L' D2 R D2 U R2 D2 R2 B F' D2 L R U' F D2 B
5.	R2 D2 U' R' F' U' R' U' R' U2 B2 F L F' D U2 B2 R' F L2 R D U F2 L D L' D' B' U'
6.	B2 F L U B2 U' L2 F' L D' U R D' L B2 D' L F L' R' B F' L' R2 D B F2 D F2 U'
7.	B' F L2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 L B' R D2 U' F' U' B U B L' R' D' U' F R2 D' L2 B' F D
8.	F' L2 R F2 R D2 L D F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L D' U B' D' L2 U L' B' D U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 F
9.	L2 R D' L' D U' L R' F R B L2 R' D U' B2 L' R F U B' L2 U2 F U' L2 U L2 R B2
10.	B' F' L B D' F2 U B' U2 L' D' U F2 D' R2 D' R' D2 B' R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2
11.	R D2 L2 B2 U B F' R2 F' U R' D U' L2 U' B' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F R2 B' U' F' L R2 U L'
12.	D' U L B2 L' R2 B' F2 D' L2 B' D R' D2 B F2 L B2 U2 B L2 B R F L2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2



*Average Two*:


Spoiler



1.	D2 B F2 D2 R2 B' U' L R F D2 B' L' D' R' F2 R D2 L2 B U' B' F2 U' L' R D2 L2 B2 D'
2.	F2 U2 B2 D B' D' R' B' D2 L2 R' D' F U R2 F' D2 L' D' F L' D' F2 R' F' L' R D' B' R
3.	D2 F' U2 B F' U L D' R B2 L2 R2 D2 L R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D B' F R D' R' B'
4.	L2 D' F L2 F L U2 B D U2 R2 F' L' D U2 B' L R' D' F2 D R D' U L2 B2 F D B2 L'
5.	F2 R2 F2 D2 U L B2 D L2 R B' D2 L2 R U2 L B' F D U R' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L
6.	F' R' D' R F2 L R D2 U2 L F2 D L' F D' U2 B2 R D L R D L2 D R B D2 U F U
7.	U2 L2 R B U' B' R2 D2 U2 F R U B2 R B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' D R F2 L2 F2 D U' R' U2 L
8.	D B R D R D F R' B R' B2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 L2 R F' U2 R2 B U F' L2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2
9.	D L2 F D U2 R D' B2 L2 R B2 F L2 B U2 F' D R D' L D B' R B D R B D L R
10.	L' B F L B' F' D2 B' F L' F2 D F R D' U L' D' R' F' U' B U F' R D2 R2 B2 F U
11.	D U F2 L F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 B' F' L2 F2 D R2 U' F D2 U' F L2 R U2 B2 R' U L' U B2
12.	U' F R F D2 L' D2 B' R2 D' R' B2 F' D2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U R2 D2 U2 R D F2 R2 U'


*Average Three*:


Spoiler



1.	L2 B' L2 B' F' D F D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F U B' R' D L' D2 U' B R B2 L2 R2 D' U2 L' F' U2
2.	D U' B2 D' U' L2 D' L F2 D R2 U2 L R2 B R' F2 D' R2 D U' F L R' B R' F2 L F R' 
3.	L R' F L' B2 D' B2 R2 D L' U' R2 U R B L D L F2 R' D2 F2 D B U2 L' B' F' D2 F2
4.	L B D2 U' B2 L' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R U2 R B U' L U B2 F2 U R2 D U B2 L' B2 L2 R D'
5.	D' U2 L' R2 D2 B' L U2 L' U2 B' D2 R D2 L' R2 D F' D' U' L' R2 B U' L' B2 D2 L2 D' U'
6.	R2 D2 L R U' L' B' F2 R2 B D2 R' B F L R' D2 B' F' L D2 R2 D U' R' B2 D B L2 U2
7.	L2 B' L2 B D2 U L' D U2 L2 R' F L' U R2 U L R2 B D R D' F2 D' B2 D2 L' R' B F'
8.	F2 L2 R' D R' B R B F' L2 R B' D' U2 L2 B U B U2 R2 F' L' B2 L F2 D2 L2 R' F' D
9.	L' R B' L2 D' U2 B2 F R' U L B2 D B2 F' U' B2 U F' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 D U2 F' R' B U
10.	F' L2 B' F2 L' R2 D2 U' R2 B' R2 U' L2 R' B F D' L R' B D' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' U'
11.	D' L R' B' L' D U' L2 D R B2 U2 L2 U' L B' L U2 R' D R2 U' L' F' D2 B2 L' D' B R
12.	D2 U' R2 F' R' F2 L R B' F' D2 L2 B' L2 R' D2 U' L' D2 B' U' F2 L U B F U F R D2


----------



## CubezForDayz (Jan 26, 2015)

Do i still do the avg since it is over the deadline?


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 26, 2015)

CubezForDayz said:


> Do i still do the avg since it is over the deadline?


Yeah I'm actually not running this thread anymore but go ahead and do the average if you want.


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

Bh13 said:


> Yeah I'm actually not running this thread anymore but go ahead and do the average if you want.


Would you like me to?


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> Would you like me to?



Sure if you'd like to.


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

Bh13 said:


> Sure if you'd like to.



Awesome.

*Round 138​*Potential Closing Time 02/02/15​


Spoiler: Average 1



1) R L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B U F2 D' R F2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' 
2) B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D U' L' U' B' D' L U2 R' F' L U' 
3) D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 B U' L' R2 D' B' D' B' F U 
4) R2 L' F' D' R2 F' D R F' R2 B2 L U2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 
5) D' L2 D B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L' B2 D U L' B' R' B2 F L' 
6) B2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 U' B D2 F U' B' F D U' L' 
7) L D L' F2 L U' R2 F B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 U' R2 F' 
8) B2 R U' R' D R U2 B' U' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L' B2 R D2 
9) F2 R2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L' U2 B' D B R B' U' F L' 
10) B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F' D L' F' D' L2 D' B2 R U2 
11) U R' B2 U2 B R' D2 L' U' B2 U2 R F2 R2 L' U2 D2 L F2 R2 
12) L D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 U' R2 B2 R' B F2 U2 L' B





Spoiler: Average 2



1) D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 D' R D2 B' D2 L D2 F D' B2 
2) F2 R' L2 U F2 B' D2 F' R2 L F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 F' 
3) L2 F L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F L' D2 L F' D' B U L U' 
4) D F R' U' L' F L' F' B D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 D B2 D 
5) U B2 U F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 L D2 B F2 U L' F D 
6) B' R2 B U F' L D2 L2 B' F2 D F2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 
7) F2 D2 F2 B R' L' U' F L F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U' 
8) D2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 R B L2 F' U' R2 F U F 
9) D2 B U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 R' B' F' L D' R2 B' R' F2 R2 
10) U B' L' B R2 U F' R' B2 R' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U D2 L2 
11) L U2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L F L R F D' L' R2 U' L2 
12) D B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L B R U2 L2 D L B R2





Spoiler: Average 3 



1) R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' F U' B' D U' R D2 F R 
2) U' R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 F R U R F2 R2 U B' R2 B2 
3) B' L2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' B R B2 F2 D' R F' L2 
4) F' U R2 D2 R' F L D F U2 F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 
5) U2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L D' F R' D L2 B L' B D' R2 
6) R2 U' F' U F' R U2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 L B2 D2 R B2 D2 L2 
7) R U2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 L' U L F R D F U L R2 D' 
8) R2 U' R D' R L' U R2 D B' L2 B' U2 B L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 
9) U' R L B' U2 D B2 R2 L2 B' D2 L' B2 L F2 R D2 L2 F2 R F2 
10) B' F' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' U' L R D2 U' L B' F' U' 
11) F2 U2 F2 R L U L D2 R2 U' D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F 
12) B F' D2 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' L2 D2 B' R' F' R' B'


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 28, 2015)

Do I do all three averages and then average those averages or what? I'll be going for sub15.

PS - I love you signature.


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2015)

Ickathu said:


> Do I do all three averages and then average those averages or what? I'll be going for sub15.
> 
> PS - I love you signature.



Yeah all 3 averages. 

Thanks hahah.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not sure what the rules are now. Can we do race to sub-whatever and need to pass three rounds in a row to graduate?

Round 138
Race to sub-14

Average 1: 13.05, 12.93, (15.31), 14.49, 13.40, 12.16, 14.41, 14.97, (11.71), 12.99, 14.64, 13.76 = *13.68*
Average 2: 15.10, (11.73), 13.60, 16.87, 12.17, 13.97, 13.24, 13.24, (17.47), 14.73, 14.88, 11.98 = *13.98*
Average 3: 12.63, 13.81, (15.65), 13.79, 13.14, 13.21, 12.79, 14.37, 13.13, (10.62), 13.57, 11.50 = *13.19*

*Average: 13.62*

YES!!! These times are awesome. Happy!


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

Road to sub 15
Average 1: 15.73, 22.82, 11.89, 20.96, 13.91, 13.43, 17.16, 14.06, 13.85, 17.17, 15.17, 18.39 = 15.98
Average 2: 15.42, 14.94, 12.92, 18.63, 16.16, 19.18+, 16.71, 19.24+, 13.17, 21.53, 15.16, 13.99= 16.26
Average 3: 14.62, 15.00, 14.01, 12.71, 21.91+, 18.14, 15.63, 14.86, 14.55, 13.75, 16.86, 17.17 = 15.46 
15.90 meh...


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 31, 2015)

*Sub-15*
*18.24*

Average 1: 17.62
17.47, (24.45), 17.61, (14.09), 15.92, 16.54, 18.21, 16.34, 18.51, 14.67, 20.03, 20.90

Average 2: 18.32
19.64, (14.69), 15.13, 19.56, 15.20, 17.86, (21.99), 17.70, 21.33, 15.55, 19.61, 21.58

Average 3: 18.77
17.46, 20.68, 17.88, 16.09, 20.17, 20.64, 23.11, 18.46, (15.52), (27.94), 16.93, 16.32


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

Race to sub 15:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-3
avg of 12: 19.72

Time List:
20.89, (16.61), 16.94, 17.73, 21.90, 21.15, 17.01, 20.14, 22.85, 18.44, 20.14, (32.65)




Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-3
avg of 12: 21.52

Time List:
21.44, 20.95, 19.21+, (26.19), 20.00, 22.90, 20.32, (15.48), 24.88, 17.97, 24.98, 22.52



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-3
avg of 12: 18.94

Time List:
18.22, 16.60, 19.49, (15.10), 20.88, 20.20, 18.85, 18.90, 17.66, 20.48, 18.12, (22.21)



Wasnt really trying... 


*The race to sub 15 thread has opened! I will be running that thread instead so please come and race!*


----------

